# RIP Mr. Hockey



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Hoping the Flyers fire Peter before our opener tomorrow night.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

:mark:

Interesting that the Leafs are giving Reimer the start tonight. Bernier will start tomorrow against the Flyers.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



ChristianMB1 said:


> Hoping the Flyers fire Peter before our opener tomorrow night.


You, um... you serious? scar


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



RetepAdam. said:


> :mark:
> 
> Interesting that the Leafs are giving Reimer the start tonight. Bernier will start tomorrow against the Flyers.


Reimer's career numbers against Montreal are much better than Bernier's. It's a back2back for the Leafs. They'll both play 1 game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

That Habs torch ceremony is ridiculous, i know it's tradition but i find it lame lol.

Puck is about to drop in Montreal! i got the Leafs in this one.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Blackhawks are good, m'kay.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Stad said:


> That Habs torch ceremony is ridiculous, i know it's tradition but i find it lame lol.
> 
> Puck is about to drop in Montreal! i got the Leafs in this one.


Say what you want about the Habs, but they've really mastered the art of brushing off their failures and acting as arrogant as ever.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Mikey Damage said:


> Blackhawks are good, m'kay.


:agree:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Stad said:


> That Habs torch ceremony is ridiculous, i know it's tradition but i find it lame lol.
> 
> Puck is about to drop in Montreal! i got the Leafs in this one.


It's pretty awful..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

pretty awful...kind of like the leafs. :kobe8


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Prust with the first dive of the year.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I can almost see the dark turd going back and forth on the ice in this pseudosports of yours


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



cablegeddon said:


> I can almost see the dark turd going back and forth on the ice in this pseudosports of yours


LOL GUYS I'M SO SUBVERSIVE.

Somehow, this Blackhawks presentation is still shorter than the Kings presentation was.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

What a start from the 4th line! :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Pumped as fucking balls for the mighty RED WINGS tomorrow night.

ZETTERBERG ~~~~~~


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Cat can you estimate the approximate psi of your pumped balls?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Red Wings and Cowboys, huh?

I'll bet you're a Duke basketball fan too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ovie looks just as good as he did last year toward the middle and end of the regular season. He's fucking good as shit.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Another year of people thinking the capitals are good and watch them choke every year in the playoffs? I'm down for that  go hawks!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

The national hockey league brought to you by powerplays


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

FLOZAK


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Cat can you estimate the approximate psi of your pumped balls?


OFF THE CHARTS, BROTHER


I don't love any team on earth more than Detroit. I've already requested that the Red Wings logo be on my grave when I die and I be buried in one of my Yzerman jerseys.

I can't massively hate on Buffalo because it's my hometown, but, they are gonna have to take major Red Wings dick tomorrow as we rape them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> OFF THE CHARTS, BROTHER
> 
> 
> I don't love any team on earth more than Detroit. I've already requested that the Red Wings logo be on my grave when I die and I be buried in one of my Yzerman jerseys.
> ...


Ouch. lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Another year of people thinking the capitals are good and watch them choke every year in the playoffs? I'm down for that  go hawks!


They look like they might need some help in net.

I wonder if they'd have any interest in Semyon Varlamov.

Let's say... a 1st and a 2nd? 8*D


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

George Parros just got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT. 

Stretcher coming.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

He got knocked out from hitting his face on the ice. Looked pretty scary but i think he's gonna be ok.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ya seems to be precautionary.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Holtby has been good in the 2nd. Really turned his play around. Tons of power plays for the Hawks so far.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

PLEASE FUCK UP, LEAFS

2 MINUTES TO FUCK UP


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> PLEASE FUCK UP, LEAFS
> 
> 2 MINUTES TO FUCK UP


SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Suck my balls, the Leafs are trash, they aren't getting in the playoffs this year, sit down and watch the Red Wings show you turds how it's done.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

LEAFS


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*






Can't wait for the 2014 version of the Red Wings celebration.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Fire Therrien, please MB...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

FUCK.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

My sleeper pick is coming up huge, 3 points for Grabovski tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

If the Caps beat the Faghawks, that will make up for the Leafs win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Guys lets start pregame for tomorrow's Leaf game.

Who do you guys think will come up big for Toronto tomorrow?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I might actually watch a Leafs game considering the Hawks are off tomorrow. Gotta' say I did not see one single game from the Leafs last year except that epic Boston game in the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

LEAFS

Bernier's DEBUT tomorrow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Terrible goal, that puck was going wide by about 5 feet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

5 on 3 for Caps late...uh, oops.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

:mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

lolcaps. New season, same old shit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

What a stud that Crawford is. Not good for most of the game. Matter of fact, Eddie O thinks he was dehydrated. Good when it counted and he was needed most. That was an exciting climax.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Parros. Ouch 

Oh and yeah, fuck Leafs. They won their usual first match against us, but this shit stops right there.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Nice start for the LEAFS i guess. I would have expected a more dominant showing considering they were playing a bottom feeder but i'll take the W. I was happy to see Orr reaffirm his status as king of the mountain in the NHL and i very much enjoyed his new finishing move, very creative.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ducks season starts tomorrow :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ugh, so many NHL experts picking the Sharks to win the West/Cup. Ugh...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...daddy-predicts-conference-205230063--nhl.html


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I find it weird that they would pick the Sharks over the Blackhawks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

As a Sharks fan, I find it weird they'd pick the Sharks over just about anybody.

Burned too many times by these guys over the years... Oh well, here we go again...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Well I hope they win lots of games since i got Niemi in fantasy :side:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Grabo with the hat trick in game 1 post-buyout. That Caps power play is dangerous. Shame for them that Holtby Fleury'ed that final goal by Oduya.

Good win by the Jets. Trouba looks like an absolute stud.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I'm happy for Grabo to get off to a hot start, I always liked him more than Bozak and never felt he got the first line oppurtunities he deserved. I thought him and Kessel could have been devastating together but was never given a chance. Wouldn't be suprised to see him have a big year.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Tomas Vokoun out 3-6 months for the Pens after his blood clot. This is terrifying. As a Pens fan, we have to bank on Fleury. It's easier because this is still the regular season. I've been saying since last year that I think Fleury is broken mentally so if Vokoun really is in bad shape and Fleury melts down again, we waste another year of Malkin and Crosby's primes.

Let me propose defenseman Simon Despres and a draft pick to Anaheim for Jonas Hiller. Anaheim has Fasth and John Gibson on the way. Bylsma has soured on Despres and the Pens have several defensemen on the way. Make it happen.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Is Despres good?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Tomas Vokoun out 3-6 months for the Pens after his blood clot. This is terrifying. As a Pens fan, we have to bank on Fleury. It's easier because this is still the regular season. I've been saying since last year that I think Fleury is broken mentally so if Vokoun really is in bad shape and Fleury melts down again, we waste another year of Malkin and Crosby's primes.
> 
> *Let me propose defenseman Simon Despres and a draft pick to Anaheim for Jonas Hiller. Anaheim has Fasth and John Gibson on the way. Bylsma has soured on Despres and the Pens have several defensemen on the way. Make it happen.*


I wouldn't mind this, Despres had a pretty poor camp and obviously the coaches agreed if they decided to keep Maata over him until Letang gets back. I'd much rather they traded Niskanen and let Despres take his spot though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Stad: I would totally give up Niskanen, too. I just think a guy with the higher ceiling like Despres would be more valuable to another team.



William Murderface said:


> Is Despres good?


Despres looked like he was the next big thing on the Pens blueline. They had him penciled in to be Letang's partner but he has struggled the past couple years. It's obvious that Bylsma doesn't trust him and would rather play guys like Engelland. I think they really messed with his confidence in Pittsburgh.

That being said, he's shown good offensive abilities when given the chance. He's not a power play quarterback but has the potential to be a top pair guy. Despres isn't a thumper but plays sound positionally and has long reach.

I would like to see him as a Penguin some day but with all the D prospects and younger players the team has, trading someone from a goalie is something I could live with. Despres does not seem to be a favorite of Bylsma but a fresh start could really help him out.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

So Vokuns career and (possibly) life are in danger of being over. Im excited for all the laughing at fleury i get to do. Inb4 fleury posts a 5.00 gaa. I wonder what direction the lolpens will go with their top 5 pick next year? Maybe a center because im sure Cindy Crosby will demand a trade as a whiny diva like him wont stick around on a cellar dweller.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Chip Kelly said:


> So Vokuns career and (possibly) life are in danger of being over. Im excited for all the laughing at fleury i get to do. Inb4 fleury posts a 5.00 gaa. I wonder what direction the lolpens will go with their top 5 pick next year? Maybe a center because im sure Cindy Crosby will demand a trade as a whiny diva like him wont stick around on a cellar dweller.


Vokoun is out 3-6 months, he will be back this season. Not even gonna bother replying to the rest of your post cause i know you're trolling, lol.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

PAY ATTENTION TO ME!!!

The Marlies have better goaltending the pens.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Why is Voracek on the 3rd line for Philly? He was easily their best player last year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Just got back from Buffalo Wild Wings, there was one Flyers fan there, he put his hoodie on once it was 2-1 Leafs, lol.

Fucking Howard and that stupid ass play, but, WE WON, I am happy as balls.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I can't tell if the Avalanche actually look good or the Ducks are jumbled mess? So, it's probably a little of both. Fasth has not inspired confidence.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Bernier :mark:

Bolland :mark:

Kessel :mark:

On pace for 82-0 :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I can't tell if the Avalanche actually look good or the Ducks are jumbled mess? So, it's probably a little of both. Fasth has not inspired confidence.


Ducks look horrible and Fasth is a mess in this game.

I really can't see the Avs making any noise with that defense, arguably one of the worst in the league.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I can't tell if the Avalanche actually look good or the Ducks are jumbled mess? So, it's probably a little of both. Fasth has not inspired confidence.


Colorado is under the guidance of the greatest goalie to ever live, Roy is going to make them awesome this year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> Colorado is under the guidance of the greatest goalie to ever live, Roy is going to make them awesome this year.


Brodeur coaches the Avs? :kobe

You think the Avs are gonna be awesome with this defense?

Hejda - Johnson
Barrie - Guenin
Benoit - Sarich

:ti


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Could not have a worst game to start the season, but hey there is still 81 games left.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

:lmao Roy spazzing already in the first game.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

He better get used to it 

Don't expect Colorado to make the playoffs.

Silfverberg got his first goal as a Duck tonight :hb


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

So happy I have Bernier on my fantasy team.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Utter shit, called it in the first page of the thread.

Laviolette is our coach though so, not really surprised.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Watch the 'Scary Incident' video on youtube and keep your eye out for the shot of Carlye around 1:03.

Look at the size of the knob on Colton Orr's stick!!! My god!

I mean, I know he isnt on the ice for his stick handling ability, but that seems like a bit much. Why not just pin his stick to his sweater while hes at it?

I used a bigger knob when I was a kid, but really just because I thought that was something you were "supposed" to do. I put almost no knob at all on my stick nowadays.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Patrick Roy is a crazy person. Just wait til they lose and with that defense, it will be happening.

I will be attending Pens-Devils tonight. I expect too much ice time for Tanner Glass. The Devils really are a wild card team this year. I could see them finishing anywhere from 2nd to last in the Division Which Not Be Named.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Patrick Roy is a crazy person. Just wait til they lose and with that defense, it will be happening.
> 
> I will be attending Pens-Devils tonight. I expect too much ice time for Tanner Glass. The Devils really are a wild card team this year. I could see them finishing anywhere from 2nd to last in the Division Which Not Be Named.


Have fun and makes lots of noise!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Flames up 3-0 on the Caps.

:ti


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Shocked they counted that Matt Cooke goal in the Minn/LA game. Looked like a deliberate kick in to me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Stad said:


> Flames up 3-0 on the Caps.
> 
> :ti


Don't call it a come back. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

David Backes! :mark: Good job by the Blues coming up with a Power Play goal. We were shit at that a year ago.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ovechkin already has 3 G's in the 1st two games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Fleury has been unreal tonight lol. He's made about 3 highlight reel saves in the 3rd period.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*










And it's only the first week. Man, I love hockey.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



William Murderface said:


> Is Despres good?


I don't understand your rep. Maybe it was supposed to be red? I don't understand, either way, why I am suppose to give a fuck about the Ducks winning anything. Detroit has more cups and we beat you last year, a second seeded team, while in shit rebuilding stages.

I just didn't get what I was suppose to get out of that rep picture.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

FUCK YEAH, HURRICANES, FUCK YEAH

We're getting owned tomorrow, though.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Colorado looks to be improving fast. Once they get some real defense this team will fuck shit up.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

My predictions for tonight

Toronto 10 Ottawa 0
Detroit 0 Boston 4
Pittsburgh 0 Buffalo 6
Philly 7 Montreal 1
Colombus 2 NYI 1
St Louis 3 Florida 2
Chicago 2 Tampa Bay 0
Washington 4 Dallas 1
Edmonton 2 Vancouver 3
Anaheim 0 Minnesota 2
Pheonix 1 San Jose 3


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Pens looked good against New Jersey on opening night. The Devils really had trouble generating offense, which I think is more of a them problem than the Pens playing tight defense. Great atmosphere in the crowd, too. Very vocal support of Fleury. I hope it's still there in June.

Bummed about the James Neal injury. It really is kind of a mystery how that happened. If it was during Bylsma's wiffle ball game then I'm even more anti-Bylsma than I before. I feel like a tin-foil hat wearing internet guy but the time lines match up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Hawks/Lighting tonight :mark: No way Crawford shuts down Marty and STAMKOS like Rask did. Hawks winning 4-3 in OT


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Huge Dallas Stars fan here. I don't expect them to make a run whatsoever but I'm happy hockey is back. Also love the new Stars uniforms. Wish there was a black alternate though. 

If I had to take the Blackhawks or the field when it comes to winning the cup it would be tough not to take Chicago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

LEAFS are currently on my TV Screen :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

:ti sens
Leafs are on the way to proving my prediction of a 10-0 win right


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Pretty sure Bolland is already my new favourite Leaf.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Lucky bounce. Not suprising, thats the only way the lolsens could score on a superior team.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Kadri :mark:

Raymond having a big first period. Him and Bolland are looking like awesome pickups


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I watched Bolland pretty much every game in Junior (home game anyway, season tickets). He's going to be a great fit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

As predicted, RIP, Red Wings.

Fapped to Roddy Piper theme during the Leaf game, though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Pretty sure Bolland is already my new favourite Leaf.


He'll be hurt for 20 games soon. Always has a tendency to go down with an injury.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Bernier has pretty much already locked up the vezina


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

lol Florida Panthers.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Eller and Galchenyuk are dominant thus far. Gally-Eller-Gally is easily the #1 line in Montreal. 5 points for Eller through two games and 4 for Galchenyuk. Fucking loving the future of this team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Bolland will be fine.

MASON RAYMOND

EDIT: TYLER BOZAK


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> lol Florida Panthers.


St. Louis Blues :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

BERNIER :mark:

LEAFS :mark:

STILL ON PACE FOR 82-0-0 :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

My fantasy team absolutely loves Bernier.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Sens :ti 
The refs did what they could to keep the sens in it all game but once you took the refs outta the equation with the shootout it was a forgone conclusion that the better team would win in the minnimum amount of shots it takes to win


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

And a two goal lead gone like the wind in a matter of a span of 2 minutes or so.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Tough luck tonight. Really outplayed TB the whole game. Bishop was awesome in net for them. Dude is huge. Don't know how big, but he looks bigger than Rinne back there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

He's 6'7.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

fucking Maple Leafs


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Happy with the comeback from the Leafs. Too bad Reimer got pulled, but Bernier looked great.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

SHARKS. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Chip Kelly said:


> Bernier has pretty much already locked up the vezina


:ti


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Stad i think you should just concentrate on the blades and the WHL, this NHL thing is for the big city folk.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

After watching a game and a half, I think the Buffalo Sabres may be the worst team in the NHL. They have a goal differential of 2-7 and both Miller and Enroth played extremely well in those games. Both could have been much more lopsided. As I look at nhl.com, I see the Flyers also have the same goal differential. Really surprised they haven't scored more. Not disappointed though.

Pens took care of business.

Alex Chaisson is the truth.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Rockstar said:


> Happy with the comeback from the Leafs. Too bad Reimer got pulled, but Bernier looked great.


Too bad?

Reimer is garbage, Bernier is way better. This was not too bad at all. Expect Reimer to see less playing time. Bernier is the better goalie.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

But seriously, Bernier looks like a stud.

It's good to see him finally get a starting gig. He has the makings of a franchise goalie.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

It's awesome how revered Teemu still is in Winnipeg.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> Too bad?
> 
> Reimer is garbage, Bernier is way better. This was not too bad at all. Expect Reimer to see less playing time. Bernier is the better goalie.


If you watched any Leafs hockey at all last season, you'd think differently.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

The ax falls on Laviolette in Philadelphia. It could be the right move but why not do it in the off-season if you were going to fire your coach 3 games in? Craig Berube could very well turn out to be a good coach, there were just so many more options available in the off-season.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Rockstar said:


> If you watched any Leafs hockey at all last season, you'd think differently.


I am forced to watch garbage Leaf games because most of my friends are Leaf fans, and my brother is a long time, die hard Leaf fan.

I am not saying Reimer is the shittiest goalie ever, but, lets be real here, Bernier is better, and Reimer will just be a memory. I think labelling him as garbage was a tad further than I should have went, but, he isn't better than Bernier. Reimer was shitting himself when they signed Bernier. If the man himself is worried, you know that even he knows the other guy is better than he is.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> I am forced to watch garbage Leaf games because most of my friends are Leaf fans, and my brother is a long time, die hard Leaf fan.
> 
> I am not saying Reimer is the shittiest goalie ever, but, lets be real here, Bernier is better, and Reimer will just be a memory. I think labelling him as garbage was a tad further than I should have went, but, he isn't better than Bernier. Reimer was shitting himself when they signed Bernier. If the man himself is worried, you know that even he knows the other guy is better than he is.


Reimer was never worried, and if he was, he never let on in interviews. He was always very calm and cool about it and just said that he'd win the spot. Who is better between the two is debatable, it's too soon to tell. Reimer's played more games and had a better GAA last season than Bernier. Time will tell. Bernier looks better now but its only been 3 games. Reimer is #1 material.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Laviolette wasn't the problem in Philadelphia. They'll find that out the hard way.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Laviolette wasn't the main problem, but he wasn't helping either. Good move by the Flyers.

When New Jersey was up on Edmonton 3-0, I was ready to make a post about how this season would be like last. But that comeback showed some heart.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Even if he wasn't the problem, these things have a history of turning things around for teams. Firing a coach is a whole lot easier than blowing up a team, that's just the nature of the business.

And Reimer is not worried lol. He's a team first, 100%. Did you see them interview him after the game? He pretty much had to force himself not to call the person a moron for asking stupid DOES BERNIER WINNING THE GAME MAKE YOU FEEL SAD questions.

Let's not forget that Reimer was passed up last season to start the season by BEN SCRIVENS and he is terrible. If that doesn't phase you not much can.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Go Leafs Go!

GOAT Leafs GOAT!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Nice start to the Leafs/Avs game. Good up and down game.
I really like the Avs team, theyre alot like the Oilers in that theyre loaded with good young prospects. If they can keep that core together theyre gonna be great in a couple years.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Flyers up 2-0 . BERUBE FOR COY


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Calm down, bro.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

#ShotsFired

I was going for the most posts in a row record. Gotta start over now


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

My goodness Ranger is awful. Keep Gardiner and trade Ranger, if anything.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Paul Ranger is still playing?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Jussi J with the hat trick against his former team that is paying him $900k to not play there this season.

:ti


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ugh Leafs lose. Now i know how the rest of you feel on a regular basis


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



William Murderface said:


> Paul Ranger is still playing?


For some reason, yeah.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

glad the Leafs lost. Bring their fans down a notch.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Leafs>>>>>lolsens by ALOT


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Tim Thomas out with a groin injury. Gonna be another fun year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Rangers getting pounded 9-2.

:ti

That Hertl kid has 4 goals and scored a sick between the legs goal on a breakaway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Rangers got ass raped. No lube.

That last goal though, holy fuck. :ass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Thomas should have retired. It would have been the perfect note to end his career on.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA HERTLE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS! :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Picked up Hertl in my fantasy league. At this pace, I'm expecting six goals in the next game... 

Honestly though, he's really good. Hope he continues his production.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I still can't get over that last goal. This kid's gunna make scouts question everything they know.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Hertl's Mom and girlfriend were there and the camera caught them several times. His Mom was tearing up. Good for her. It's also funny that she was wearing the #12 jersey the Sharks gave him on his draft day. Classic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Yeah, his mom crying was an awesome thing to see.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Boooooo...

http://beta.thescore.com/news/316870



> jason demers ‏@jasondemers5 1m
> 
> Report: Sharks’ Stuart to receive three game suspension for Nash headshot http://beta.thescore.com/news/316870 Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

His gf was also an awesome thing to see.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Heart wrenching loss for the Hawks tonight against the Blues. Turnover in the final seconds leads to a 3 on 1 goal from Steen, who has been pretty superb early on this season. The Blues are formidable. I really think with some good play in the net, they're one of the most talented teams in the NHL. They're deep up front at the wings.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Finally the Ducks will be playing today, feels like forever since they have played


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



El Conquistador said:


> Heart wrenching loss for the Hawks tonight against the Blues. Turnover in the final seconds leads to a 3 on 1 goal from Steen, who has been pretty superb early on this season. The Blues are formidable. *I really think with some good play in the net, they're one of the most talented teams in the NHL.* They're deep up front at the wings.


I think this over the last couple years with the Blues. Their forward group is deep and their defense is good 1-6, but the goalie. I feel like this went all the way back to Roman Turek. Brian Elliot is not a goalie I trust in the playoffs. Jaroslav Halak had that one unbelievable post-season but that could be the exception, not the rule for him.

They are a team that could either finally take the step this year or bow out in 6 games.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



William Murderface said:


> Finally the Ducks will be playing today, feels like forever since they have played


After the 48 game season, I can't get back into the groove of the 82 game schedule because of the longer breaks in between games.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



RatedR10 said:


> After the 48 game season, I can't get back into the groove of the 82 game schedule because of the longer breaks in between games.


Yeah I'm the same way. The schedule for this season is even compressed due to the Olympics so it'd be even worse if not for the Olympics.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Home opener is finally here :mark:

I'm calling a Selanne goal tonight.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

17 goals in 3 games, not bad...

Looking for my Sharks to absolutely crush Vancouver tonight, just like the playoffs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

The media is freaking out about these comments :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

lol why is Florida even a fucking team, how embarrassing.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> lol why is Florida even a fucking team, how embarrassing.


As bad as Florida is, Buffalo is even worse! Haven't won a game yet! Shitty time to be a Sabres fan and probably will be for a long while.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Bernier 36 save shutout :mark:
Kessel 3 point night :mark:
Morgan Reilly first nhl point :mark:
LEAFS first place in the NHL :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Rangers finding new and exciting ways to look embarrassing each night...they look pathetic and feeble right now. Alain probably forgot the Defense part of training camp.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



William Murderface said:


> Home opener is finally here :mark:
> 
> I'm calling a Selanne goal tonight.


dont be surprised with the Rangers on your team's ice if every player on the bench (goalies included) have fucking points tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

JONATHAN BERNIER


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Rockstar said:


> As bad as Florida is, Buffalo is even worse! Haven't won a game yet! Shitty time to be a Sabres fan and probably will be for a long while.


Indeed, Buffalo is fucking pathetic this year. Florida gets beat harder, but, still, jesus, Buffalo, just wow. Even my fucking rebuilding Red Wings managed to win two games this year. How sad.

EDIT: Also, if we really wanted to look at it realistically, the Leafs have had more games, but, Colorado has yet to be beaten. Fucking told everyone as soon as Roy came along, they'd be amazing.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Ziggler Mark said:


> dont be surprised with the Rangers on your team's ice if every player on the bench (goalies included) have fucking points tonight.


Good call man, It's currently 6-0 Ducks

Silfverberg :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ducks are killing it. I'm loving it!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Silfverberg makes me say Booby who?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> Indeed, Buffalo is fucking pathetic this year. Florida gets beat harder, but, still, jesus, Buffalo, just wow. Even my fucking rebuilding Red Wings managed to win two games this year. How sad.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if we really wanted to look at it realistically, the Leafs have had more games, but, Colorado has yet to be beaten. Fucking told everyone as soon as Roy came along, they'd be amazing.


Wing's aren't in rebuild mode lol.

Avs will be a bubble team at best when the season comes to an end, you're basing this on 4 games. I'll start to be a believer if they can keep this up around the 40 game mark. I watched their game tonight and they got completely dominated but Jiggy stood on his head.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

:bosh

The Rangers are an absolute abomination right now. 15 goals against in the last 2 games. This team is rapidly approaching Florida and Buffalo levels of bad.

Sure, it's only 4 games into the season, but the combination of Lundqvist basically shopping for teams to go to on his off days, and the team almost looking like they REFUSE to learn a new system just don't bode well...I have a feeling if it doesnt turn around in the next month, this season is going to be a long ordeal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

SHARKS! :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Rangers in trainwreck status right now. There's still lots of time for them to recover but god damn.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Wonder how long until the Rangers make a move and try to change things up. What they're doing now clearly isn't working. Someone is going to be the fall guy sooner or later unless they somehow get their shit together in the next few games.

As of right now though, they have the worst goal differential in the league. Worse than Florida and Buffalo and that's with Lundqvist in net.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

the rangers need a hero


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Sunday's game against the Senators should be interesting, gonna be Booby Ryan's first game at the Honda Center wearing a Senators uniform.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



obby said:


> the rangers need a hero


Would :mark: for an Avery comeback


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Avery/Phaneuf tussle would be required of course.



William Murderface said:


> Sunday's game against the Senators should be interesting, gonna be Booby Ryan's first game at the Honda Center wearing a Senators uniform.


booby


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Chip Kelly said:


> Would :mark: for an Avery comeback


so would marty


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Avery/Phaneuf tussle would be required of course.
> 
> 
> 
> booby


I love Silfverberg so much already that I forgot how to spell Bobby Ryan's name


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Three games for Edler is putting a dangerous precedent in the NHL. Skate with your head down and know that when you get smoked Shanadumbass will ban whoever hit you. The hitters will recognize that they're going to be suspended anyways so why not take out the guy too?

One of these days someone will get Stevensed and not get up after keeping their head down. That's the real issue with these inconsistent suspensions.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

BOLLAND :mark:
LUPUL :mark:
LEAFS :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Leafs fought hard for that win, good to see them get it. Hoping Reimer gets the start against the Wild. Bernier let in a couple of goals he should have had, Reimer deserves the next start.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Avalanche are 5-0.

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Bobby Ryan's return to Anaheim tonight & it's also throwback night :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> BOLLAND :mark:
> LUPUL :mark:
> LEAFS :mark:


:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Yikes, I just learned a whole lot more about Bobby Ryan's past than I knew before...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Got to see Nashville and the Isles in person over the weekend and I came away from that game thinking Seth Jones is the truth. Not just because he scored but because he was good positionally and skates better than I expected. Learning from Shea Weber probably helps.

The Isles looked tired coming into town for the second half of a back to back. Nabokov looked shaky, particularly on Hornqvist's goal.

The crowd was pretty into the game but they were mainly into the possibility of a fight whenever there were shenanigans after the whistle and telling Nabokov that he sucked.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Bolland with the beauty set up for Bozak. Leafs up 1-0. Bolland has pretty much locked up the Hart & Selke trophies to go with Bernier's Vezina , Reilly's Calder and Carlyle's Jack Adams. What a team.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Chip Kelly said:


> Bolland with the beauty set up for Bozak. Leafs up 1-0. Bolland has pretty much locked up the Hart & Selke trophies to go with Bernier's Vezina , Reilly's Calder and Carlyle's Jack Adams. What a team.


Don't forget about Lord Stanley's Mug too. The parade route is already planned. 8*D


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Leafs 2 goals on 3 shots after 1 period. GOAT shooting %


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Gotta get my hotel booked soon for the parade. Shit's getting real.

Seriously tho, they're playing pretty bad so far today. Lucky to have the lead.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

HAWKS outplaying Carolina, which should happen 9 out of 10 teams. Good to see after a rough two games against Tampa and STL where some mental mistakes were the true difference in the game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Holy shit at Dan Boyle going down in the Blues/SJ game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Anyone have a video? It's all over twitterverse.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=686933


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I hate when they put their hands up questioning what they did. You were just a dirty pitch, own it and be a man. 

Leafs with a 4-1 win. 6-1 on the season. 

I don't really feel like celebrating anymore right now till I hear an update on Boyle.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

GOAT Crosby with another 3 assists tonight and on a 6 game point streak, his best ever to start a season.

:mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Hawks win in a shootout.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Very classy move from Kessel allowing Raymond to get the empty netter.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

crosby > all


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

6-0-0.

I have to say, I'm a little bit bewildered as to why my team is so fucking good. :jordan2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Catching NHL Rivals on NBC Sports Network on Caps-Rangers. It's a solid watch. They were using a lot of old footage which I was hoping they did. Can't wait til the Pens are on that show because that's my team. Very watchable even if it isn't your team.

Excited to see both teams tonight to see why they are struggling so much.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



RetepAdam. said:


> 6-0-0.
> 
> I have to say, I'm a little bit bewildered as to why my team is so fucking good. :jordan2


Haha, I love the honesty.

I'm a little confused, too. I will say I figured the Avs would be able to score goals but their D just doesn't seem like it will hold up as currently constructed. I mean, Cory Sarich is +8. Their top 6 is currently:

Cory Sarich
Erik Johnson
Andre Benoit
Jan Hejda
Nate Guenin
Tyson Barrie

Varlamov has been the great equalizer so far. He's been great. I think playing for a guy like Patrick Roy and attempting to take the spotlight for the Russian Team for Sochi.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Haha, I love the honesty.
> 
> I'm a little confused, too. I will say I figured the Avs would be able to score goals but their D just doesn't seem like it will hold up as currently constructed. I mean, Cory Sarich is +8. Their top 6 is currently:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's been the bewildering part. The defense doesn't look much better, personnel-wise, than it was last year. Varly has just stood on his head for the most part, and the schemes they've run have done a terrific job of keeping the puck out of danger zones and helping them get out into the break.

They've also had a few guys really get into it on the defensive end, which has helped pick up the slack.

I'm still not convinced that Varly is the long-term answer in net, but if he keeps playing like he has been so far, I'll have to change my tune.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Brad Richards appears to have been exhumed from last years....

:buried

Looks faster and is buzzing with the puck.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Reimer was hurt in a very similar way to which he was injured before. Thank goodness the Leafs have two great goalies. Hoping Reimer won't be out for long.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Thats the 2nd time i've seen Leivo go top shelf on the shortside on a 2 on 1. First time he put it off the crossbar but that was a beautiful finish. Appears to have good wheels and great hands, could be a keeper.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Rockstar said:


> Reimer was hurt in a very similar way to which he was injured before. *Thank goodness the Leafs have two great goalies.* Hoping Reimer won't be out for long.


:skip

They have one great goalie. They just lost his quality backup. 

We better win tonight. :ali


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

7 game point streak for Sid. Pens up 2-0 late in the 2nd, outshooting the Flyers 17-3 in the 2nd. :lmao

edit: Flyers score with 2 seconds left on the PP. Gonna be a good 3rd period coming up.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Good night, Kronwall.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Pens dominated the Flyers in periods 1 and 2 but Flyers has had the better of the play in the 3rd.

Steve Mason has played really well tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Flyers are 1-7, worst start in franchise history.

:ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Pens dominated the Flyers in periods 1 and 2 but Flyers has had the better of the play in the 3rd.
> 
> Steve Mason has played really well tonight.


You think they will send Maatta back to juniors?? i'm not sure how they can with the way he's played so far, he's impressed me in every game this season. He's a great skater and so calm with the puck, he always seems to make the right decisions. Him and Bort have been a really good pairing.

How about this pass from him tonight?? :lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



RetepAdam. said:


> :skip
> 
> They have one great goalie. They just lost his quality backup.
> 
> We better win tonight. :ali


Carlyle says Reimer should be good to practice tomorrow, so they haven't lost anyone. Also, neither Reimer or Bernier are a backup.

Bullshit goal in the Leafs game. Fair, but should not have gone in. Really sucks to lose a game like that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

God, I fucking hate Johan Franzen. Piece of shit only shows up against the Avs.



Rockstar said:


> Carlyle says Reimer should be good to practice tomorrow, so they haven't lost anyone. Also, neither Reimer or Bernier are a backup.


Bernier looks like a great goalie right now. Reimer looks like a very good backup or the kind of goalie you'd see starting for, say, the Panthers.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Good thing I forgot to buy Flyers tickets this year. :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Kronwall hurt bad after a hit from Cody Mcleod. Tough call if there is suspension to come, terrible result.

P.S


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Come on Ducks lets make it 6 in a row tonight.

I hope the Oilers pursue Fasth or Hiller since Dubnyk sucks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Maxim Lapierre was chirping at a bunch of Sharks as the game was getting underway, even saying that he was going to target somebody, according to multiple players. Premeditated.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

How about them Ducks.

That game tying goal that Bonino made was just ridiculous :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

GOATsby with another 3 points, 17 in 8 games.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



RetepAdam. said:


> 6-0-0.
> 
> I have to say, I'm a little bit bewildered as to why my team is so fucking good. :jordan2


WHAT'S UP, SON, HOW ABOUT THEM RED WINGS?

About to win our 5th in a row and claim our first place spot, kthnx.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

PAVS! BURNS! :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Typical fucking Red Wings third period. FUCK.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

That Pens Nucks game was off the hoook. I hate shootouts.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

SHARKS! :mark:

Fun game tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Catalanotto said:


> WHAT'S UP, SON, HOW ABOUT THEM RED WINGS?
> 
> About to win our 5th in a row and claim our first place spot, kthnx.


LMFAO.

You know it's bad when the goalie scores on you. :lmao

Speaking of goalies, Jack Campbell making his NHL debut for the Stars tonight.

Dallas up 3-1 on Anaheim after 1. Ducks' lone goal came on the power play on a point-blank shot from Teemu Selanne.

Campbell looks as advertised so far. Playing with poise and has made a couple of very nice saves so far.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Yeah, but, Toronto's goalie scored on himself, so, I don't feel so bad, lol.

OT in Detroit, this game has been AMAZING. Even if Detroit loses (plz don't), they really played beyond great today.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Avs appear to be good. :banderas


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Pens dominated from start to finish but just couldn't score. Jiggy stole that game, plain and simple.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

FUCK


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

COUTURE!!! NIEMI!!!!! HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT SAVE!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Save of the year candidate...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Sky's the limit when you no longer have a defensive pairing of Matt Hunwick and Ryan O'Byrne.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



DesolationRow said:


> Save of the year candidate...


:mark:

And obligatory: Fuck Todd Bertuzzi.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



> San Jose Sharks ‏@SanJoseSharks 3m
> 
> BREAKING: #SJSharks acquire forward Mike Brown from the @EdmontonOilers.


Mmm, seems like a good move to me.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



DesolationRow said:


> Mmm, seems like a good move to me.


:hmm:

Smart dump by Edmonton. Any idea what they got in return?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

4th round draft pick.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I see the Sharks are adding some more grit to their team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



DesolationRow said:


> 4th round draft pick.


Oof.

Good move for the Oilers. Not so sure on the Sharks end.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

It can't hurt the Sharks, if he doesn't work out he can just be scratched, cut or demoted.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



William Murderface said:


> It can't hurt the Sharks, if he doesn't work out he can just be scratched, cut or demoted.


Sure.

But you can do better with a 4th round pick. Flames got Joe Colborne for one.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Yeah, it's definitely a sacrifice. Something of an endorsement, I guess, for how much management believes in this current team.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Jiggy stole that one for the Avs last night. Both Giguere and Varlamov look much better this year. I'm sure Patrick Roy has had some effect on them as coach. The Avs also played very strong team defense and blocked a ton of shots. I keep saying I'm not sold on them but we'll see how long they can keep this up. Winning with only 14 shots isn't very common.

Still waiting on the first big trade of the year. I'm looking at the Flyers to make a panic move. It's what they do.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Big game tonight for the Ducks in Toronto, I hope they can get off to a good start on this 8 game road trip.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Well that was an ugly first period, but the Ducks got the 1-0 lead after 1 period :clap


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I haven't really been able to follow much of hockey(or nba) this year, but I'm happy that the Ducks are doing so well. Wish I had a tv and cable so I could watch more of their games. :jose


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Hiller is playing really well in the 2nd, couple huge saves there.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Jinx'd him


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Jiggy stole that one for the Avs last night. Both Giguere and Varlamov look much better this year. I'm sure Patrick Roy has had some effect on them as coach. The Avs also played very strong team defense and blocked a ton of shots. I keep saying I'm not sold on them but we'll see how long they can keep this up. Winning with only 14 shots isn't very common.
> 
> Still waiting on the first big trade of the year. I'm looking at the Flyers to make a panic move. It's what they do.


Probably helped bringing in a real goalie coach (not to mention Roy and Giguere's former goalie coach) in Francois Allaire.

As for big trades, there's some rumbling that the Mike Brown trade was partially to clear up some space for a big trade. Maybe for a goalie. Maybe involving Yakupov.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO


Bump


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Phillip


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Kessel's hands :homer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Call him Phillip plz


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Handzus is so ridiculously bad. I don't understand why the Hawks kept him. HE'S SUCH A SLOW SKATER AND CAN'T PLAY WITH FAST GUYS LIKE TOEWS, SHARP, HOSSA, SAAD, AND KANE. FUCK.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Phillip


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Fill-up KESSEL

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Ducks played like shit tonight, but you can't win every game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



El Conquistador said:


> Handzus is so ridiculously bad. I don't understand why the Hawks kept him. HE'S SUCH A SLOW SKATER AND CAN'T PLAY WITH FAST GUYS LIKE TOEWS, SHARP, HOSSA, SAAD, AND KANE. FUCK.


He played pretty good in the playoffs, pretty much the reason why they kept him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

That pass by Keith, he gave it right to Kulikov.

:ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Tim Thomas is hurt again....

fpalm


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Everyone should say one nice thing about Phillip.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Everyone should say one nice thing about Phillip.


He brought a bunch of kids with cancer to the game. What a great inspiration for them and what a great guy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Everyone should say one nice thing about Phillip.







we should make :12 a smiley.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

Sharpy putting Markstrom on skates. :cheer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*

I can't hear you Stad. Say something nice about Phillip.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> I can't hear you Stad. Say something nice about Phillip.


He has a nice shot.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Everyone should say one nice thing about Phillip.


Fuck Phillip


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Everyone should say one nice thing about Phillip.


Boston fans hate him.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Just noticed it's been ten games. CLARKSON is back! :hb


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Everyone should say one nice thing about Phillip.


he'll finish his career without a cup.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Thats not nice, although you didnt call him a ****** wich is kinda nice considering its you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Chip Kelly said:


> Just noticed it's been ten games. CLARKSON is back! :hb


:hb


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Quest for Lord Stanley begins, and Seth Jones is still blac*



JM said:


> Everyone should say one nice thing about Phillip.


He has nice teeth.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

What the hell is going on in this game? Wow, fuck the Sens.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Wings got bitch slapped.

:ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Sens went or revenge on Alfie. Nice to see Bobby Ryan fitting in well with Ottawa.

John Scott with another suspendable hit. I know the league is never going to totally get rid of those hits because the game is fast and aggressive. I'm just trying to think of a way we could get BS players like John Scott out of the game. I think Julien said it right, he has two purposes: fight and hurt people. Hockey could live without those guys.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

will always be a fan of Alfie, but was glad the Sens laid the beatdown in the Wings last night.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Ah. Yes, I remember the days of John Scott in Chicago, if I'm not mistaking. I think he was the enforcer post Dustin Byfuglien. He seemed pretty useless.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Flex I'm not positive but I don't think you've said one thing nice about Phillip.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Phil Kessel is a true American.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Phillip Kessel spells his first name, Phillip, more proper than Philip Rivers spells his.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Fuck, the Hawks look terrible. One short-handed goal, two 2 on 1's against them, piss poor on the power play...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



El Conquistador said:


> Fuck, the Hawks look terrible. One short-handed goal, two 2 on 1's against them, piss poor on the power play...





They scare the Lightning so much that they make the Lightning shoot it in their own goal..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

:lmao

That was gold, Sidewinder. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



El Conquistador said:


> :lmao
> 
> That was gold, Sidewinder. :lmao





One thing I have noticed, players dive to stop a puck A LOT less in the regular season than they do in the playoffs, I mean, I know it's the playoffs and you're playing to win the Cup, but still it can still mean a lot in the regular season diving to stop a puck or two.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Alright 2 shit games in a row!

Great start to a 2 week road trip.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Panthers are giving away free tickets now after every victory. If you're in attendance for the win, you get a free ticket. I know this is to help attendance... but... just give the tickets away. There's nothing worse, in my opinion, than an empty seat at a sporting event. The Panthers haven't had anything close to a winner, well, ever, so what does the front office expect? I know it's a business but c'mon.

Rough start to the new ownership but I do like this move for what it's worth. It shows initiative. I BELIEVE IN VINCENT VIOLA. :russo


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

tbh cbj is ok imo.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

If Frderik Anderson doesn't start the next game I'm gonna be pissed.

Hiller doesn't deserve to get the start after all the goals he's been letting in.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

9-1-0. :cool2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Gaborik has been pretty awesome this year.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

haven't been able to watch a full game yet unfortunately, just bits and pieces. the day needs to come, it really does


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*










JM and HM, you guys ready for tonight?? :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I was born ready brother. The early Chip Kelly line has the Leafs favoured by a touchdown.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Jakob Silfverberg will be out 4-6 weeks with a broken hand


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



William Murderface said:


> Jakob Silfverberg will be out 4-6 weeks with a broken hand


Ouch, did he sustain that injury during the Sens game?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Yes he did, it's ironic he gets hurt in Ottawa.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stad said:


> JM and HM, you guys ready for tonight?? :mark:


Ill be ready after I hear a few more nice things about Phillip.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I can't believe I am about to go in to a fucking shootout against the RANGERS.

This is almost as embarrassing as the loss we will probably get. Wow.

EDIT: As soon as I posted that, we lost. Jesus Christ.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

LEAFS

Crosby completely shut down by Bolland, Clarkson and Phaneuf :hb


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Good win by the Leafs, Pens controlled the 1st 2 periods but the Leafs had their way in the 3rd.

Malkin really misses Neal on his wing, Kobasew just isn't meant for a top 6 roll.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Watta win for the Buds, especially considering they're missing Lupul, Bozak and Kulemin. Too bad they're facing Calgary soon, the "C" curse will continue.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I absolutely HATE Crosby, quite glad he lost, no matter who the team is. Fucking Crybaby.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Cat it's not 2008 anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

what's your point, JIM?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

He means Crosby hasn't acted like that since 2008, he only really acted like that in his rookie season tbh.

People just can't seem to let that go for some reason, lol. 

Cat's probably upset about losing back in 09 still, so of course shes gonna hate Crosby.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

If that's what he means then that's funny. Crosby is great and incredibly talented, but a bitch nonetheless. :kobe8


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



JM said:


> Cat it's not 2008 anymore.



WOW, REALLY, I WAS SO SURE IT WAS 2013.




Stad said:


> He means Crosby hasn't acted like that since 2008, he only really acted like that in his rookie season tbh.
> 
> People just can't seem to let that go for some reason, lol.
> 
> Cat's probably upset about losing back in 09 still, so of course shes gonna hate Crosby.


Actually, no. I don't hate people because their team beat my team (we won, Pens won, way to 'back up' your accusation). Anyone who hates someone/a team because they beat theirs is honestly a fucking loser and has no right to be a sports fan. 

I have never liked Crosby, never will. That doesn't mean I think he is an awful player, the kid has a lot of talent, but that doesn't change the fact that he is a cunty fucking bitch who needs to come back down to earth.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Catalanotto said:


> WOW, REALLY, I WAS SO SURE IT WAS 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol why is he a cunty bitch though?? you didn't even give a reason.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Catalanotto said:


> I can't believe I am about to go in to a fucking shootout against the RANGERS.
> 
> This is almost as embarrassing as the loss we will probably get. Wow.
> 
> EDIT: As soon as I posted that, we lost. Jesus Christ.


Lame ass Detroit :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

SHARKS! :mark:

_Solid_ win last night in Montreal. Fun, lively game, lots of good play by both teams. Niemi is getting a day off against the Senators, hope this works out...


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

damn stalock, 38 saves! great backup!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Vanek has been traded to the Islanders. HOLY FUARK.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Vanek was most likely leaving at the end of the season (for Minnesota), so I like the trade from Buffalo's end. I'll love it if they can deal Moulson for more picks before he bolts.

And obviously, if the Islanders get Vanek to stick around, I'll like it from their end. They gave up a lot, but he's a heck of a player.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Oh, yeah. And 10-1-0. :cool2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

SHARKS! :mark: 

HERTL! DESJARDINS! WINGELS! SHEPPARD! PAVELSKI! 

:mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Vanek trade is awesome for both teams.

Buffalo has finally swallowed the rebuilding pill and they need to at this point. The return is pretty solid for Vanek. Moulson will probably be approached about an extension and if he balks then he'll get traded at the deadline.

I love what the Isles are doing here. They have a lot of young talent so the draft picks will matter less to them in the long run. Vanek is a world class talent. They have most of a year to convince him to stay in Long Island. Garth Snow is going for it this year and I like the strategy. With the Rangers, Flyers, and Devils getting off to slow starts, the Isles could sneak in and grab the 2nd seed in the Metro.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Vanek trade is awesome for both teams.


Not if Vanek doesn't resign. First rounders are vital to a rebuild and the Isles certainly aren't finished doing that. It's a risk.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Khabibulin is terrible. Might have to reconsider the backup to Crawford.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

2 great goals for the Leafs so far tonight.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

And Phillip was in on both of them


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Oilers going for another #1 forward. That'll fix things. 

:ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

TOEWS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Phillip

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Interesting that the Sabres offered Vanek to the Leafs. Glad the Leafs didn't bite. 

Taking it to the Oilers, gotta love Kessel.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

MORGAN MOTHERFUCKING REILLY :mark:

First nhl goal. So proud of him _*tear_


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Edmonton getting ravaged once again. :ti


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

What a beast Kessel is, four points tonight. Looked great lately. Really earning that new contract.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Rockstar call him Phillip from now on plz.

So happy for Morgan. First staying with the club and now his first goal. :hb


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Great come from behind victory for the Ducks tonight.

Next is the Bruins :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

C'mon Senators, get your shit together.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

No Teemu for 2 weeks


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

kessel is such a beast


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

PENS. BOW DOWN.

On another note, Varlamov has been arrested on kidnapping and assault charges


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

The C Curse is over!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Im seriously starting to doubt if the LEAFS will ever lose again. Like for as long as the NHL is around.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

If we didn't have to play Carolina again I might agree with you. FUCK CAROLINA.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Da fuck, Varlamov? Da fuck? :bosh


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



A$AP said:


> Da fuck, Varlamov? Da fuck? :bosh


Third degree assault is basically domestic violence. Second degree kidnapping is basically taking someone with you against their will without threatening them with any sort of deadly force.

So, basically, it sounds like a fight between him and his girlfriend got ugly.

Third degree assault carries a misdemeanor penalty, and second degree kidnapping is generally a class 4 felony, which will probably be pleaded down to a misdemeanor charge.

Obviously, not a good look for him, but I doubt he'll serve any jail time unless details come up that it was more serious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I hope he at least said he was sorry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Avs trade Steve Downie to the Flyers for Max Talbot.

:hmm:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Also, some details of the Varlamov incident are beginning to emerge...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...omestic-violence-incident-131511644--nhl.html

Sounds pretty much as expected.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

The more I think about the Talbot trade (and talk to friends about it), the more I'm starting to really like it.

Do we have any Flyers fans around here? Would be interested to hear their take.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Talbot is a great locker room guy, performs pretty well in the playoffs and he's good on the PK, he's a pretty solid bottom 6 forward.

I still think the Flyers won the trade easily though, Downie has way higher upside then Talbot does since he's better offensively and can actually play in a top 6 roll.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Stad said:


> Talbot is a great locker room guy, performs pretty well in the playoffs and he's good on the PK, he's a pretty solid bottom 6 forward.
> 
> I still think the Flyers won the trade easily though, Downie has way higher upside then Talbot does since he's better offensively and can actually play in a top 6 roll.


The thing about Downie is that as great as he has been in the intensity department, his little scraps after the whistle had a nasty tendency of putting Duchene and O'Reilly potentially in harm's way. They like the attitude and the chippiness, but they need the maturity and discipline to go with it, which is what I think they're hoping to get from Talbot.

As for the age difference, it's not like the Avs need to get much younger. Downie is 26. Talbot is 29. On the flip side, Downie carries a $2.7 million cap hit and is about to be a UFA, in line for a raise. Conversely, Talbot has three years left on his contract and only makes $1.8 million per year. If they knew Downie was either planning to walk or going to ask for more than they felt comfortable paying (keep in mind how many big contracts they're about to have in the near future), this trade makes absolute sense financially.

All in all, I like the move as long as Talbot brings veteran leadership, two-way play and an equally high level of intensity with a bit more discipline. They'll need to replace some of that wild card factor, but I'd rather they do it in the bottom 6 instead of the top lines.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*










Flyers are seriously the biggest joke in the league. 

Emery just charges down the ice like a mad man and tries fighting Holtby who wanted no part of it.

:ti


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Suck my dick, Calgary. Suck it good.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Ugh.

Please Ottawa, please get your shit together. And preferably soon.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Stad said:


> Flyers are seriously the biggest joke in the league.
> 
> Emery just charges down the ice like a mad man and tries fighting Holtby who wanted no part of it.
> 
> :ti


What the hell was the ref thinking? Holtby gets punched to the back of the head several times when he's down on the ice and the ref just watches?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Emery should be suspended. He essentially assaulted Holtby. He came down the ice, Holtby said he didn't want to fight and Emery told him to defend himself.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I see there are still aspects of the old Ray Emery :no:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Stad said:


> Flyers are seriously the biggest joke in the league.
> 
> Emery just charges down the ice like a mad man and tries fighting Holtby who wanted no part of it.
> 
> :ti


That fucking jobber was mad that the Caps had a shutout while the Flyers were shitting the bed as usual.

Can't say I'm surprised to hear that the Flyers would goon it up when getting their asses kicked.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Pavel Bure jersey retirement ceremony was pretty cool.

Leafs/Canucks on NHL Network (HNIC feed). Canucks outshooting the Leafs 8-0 so far, but Reimer's standing on his head.

Adam Foote jersey retirement ceremony starts in about an hour. :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Wow, Reimer is unbelievable. Huge saves early in the game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Kadri takes a penalty, and Henrik scores immediately.

1-0 Canucks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

A beautiful night will result in Toronto, Tampa Bay, Montreal and Boston losing and Detroit winning.

edit: LOL LEAFS


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Adam Foote jersey retirement ceremony is underway. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Heard the Bolland injury was pretty nasty.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Looks like it's gonna be another Ducks victory tonight :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Bourque!!!! :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Canucks pummel the Laffs 4-0. Canucks pretty much played a perfect game. 

1. Sedinery - Check
2. Powerplay goal - Check
3. Doubled opposition in shots - Check
4. Shutout - Check
5. Embarrassed "Canada's Team" on national television - Check
6. GOAT aka Bure's jersey retirement - Check

Feels good brah


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

My team is playing my dad's team, so, he made sure to call me and bet that whoever wins gets to pick a place to eat (and obviously not pay).

I WAS ALREADY READY TO PICK THE MOST EXPENSIVE PLACE BEFORE THE GAME STARTED

Should be an easy win, plus, the Maple Laughs lost, so, I get double win because I can gloat to all my loser friends on Monday


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Alim said:


> Canucks pummel the Laffs 4-0. Canucks pretty much played a perfect game.
> 
> 1. Sedinery - Check
> 2. Powerplay goal - Check
> ...


Powerplay was awful.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Rockstar said:


> Powerplay was awful.


Doesn't matter, still got a goal


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Alim said:


> Doesn't matter, still got a goal


Just saying, it wasn't a perfect game when you consider they were awful on the PP, which they were on for quite a bit of time.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Rockstar said:


> Just saying, it wasn't a perfect game when you consider they were awful on the PP, which they were on for quite a bit of time.


Actually it was because prior to this game they only had one powerplay goal in their past 13 games. Even though they only went 1/9 they still got ONE which is a success in itself. Not to mention, the powerplay looked good on a number of occasions especially earlier in the game but couldn't get the puck past Reimer.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

https://vine.co/v/hj5Fr117A7t


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I was just going to post that

Imagine if he actually struck Sedin with that elbow. And people think Kassian should be suspended :lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Leafs Nation was woating on HFBoards tonight. The feels were just like


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

12-1-0.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

i'm crying on the inside atm


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

:sadphil


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Good for the 'Nucks, if the LEAFS beat a dominant team in the fashion the Nucks did tonight, id be talking all sorts of shit. From the Bure ceremony to the end of the game it was an awesome night for Vancouver.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

PENS might not lose again this season tbh.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Watching the highlights of the Caps/Flyers game. Why did the refs not break up the fight when Emery is clearly landing only shots to the back of the head? Rabbit punches are incredibly dangerous. At least 9 shots to the back of Holtby's head. This is how serious injuries happen. Holtby is on his fucking knees and the ref waves off other officials from coming over to break it up. WTF?! Are you shitting me? Holtby didn't want to fight in the first place, yet the ref lets Emery destroy him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Wow, we wont be beating the Jets tonight. I can't believe it.


OH, WAIT, WE COULDN'T BEAT THE RANGERS, NEVERMIND


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Lost in the whole Flyers circus is how bad the Rangers are. Maybe it's just me because the Flyers are such an embarrassment and take a lot of headlines. I watched New York against Anaheim last night and they really struggle to generate offense 5 on 5, even against a banged up Ducks team.

The Metro of SAWFT. Good news for the Pens, I guess.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Holy shit, Therrien is actually doing something smart and is scratching Desharnais. Never thought I'd see the day.

I still want him fired.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

:ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



A$AP said:


> :ti


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

So getting Vanek was nice but it looks like the Isles really needed some goaltending help more.

4 goals by the Caps in 5 minutes. Buccigross called Nabokov a "former NHL goaltender."


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Maelstrom21 said:


> So getting Vanek was nice but it looks like the Isles really needed some goaltending help more.
> 
> 4 goals by the Caps in 5 minutes. Buccigross called Nabokov a "former NHL goaltender."


Yeah, i'm watching it as well. 

You got CI?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Maelstrom21 said:


> So getting Vanek was nice but it looks like the Isles really needed some goaltending help more.
> 
> 4 goals by the Caps in 5 minutes. Buccigross called Nabokov a "former NHL goaltender."


Shouldn't have let Montoya go.

Poulin's not ready.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Flyers...

:ti

Manny Malhotra scored the winning goal in OT which was a nice touch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

HAVLAT


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

What's happening to the Flyers now is just comical. Dallas winning in a shootout over Boston with former Bruins Peverly and Seguin scoring is interesting. I still don't know what to make of the Stars. 



Stad said:


> Yeah, i'm watching it as well.
> 
> You got CI?


Unfortunately not this season. Just saw the box score on my phone.

Even though the Isles gave the Pens all they can handle last year and caused me agita, I like their team. Tavares is a stud and they have a good supporting cast. Goalie is an issue though. Poulin is not ready and I'm not sure he ever will be. I wonder what they will do about their goaltending situation. Nabokov was shaky last season and looks worse this year. There's some big names on the trade market.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Sharks just got hosed for a point after they should have won in OT. fpalm

Wingels scored on a rebound before the whistle. Puck clearly crossed the line before the ref blew the whistle. Myers' skate pulled the puck out but the refs never blew the whistle before it crossed the line. They never even reviewed it or anything.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

fpalm fpalm fpalm

What a shitty, shitty loss on so many levels.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Still on the fire Therrien train.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*










:ti


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

What the hell kind of strategy is that? 

lol buffalo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

:ti :ti :ti

http://instagram.com/p/gZezByrq57/


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Worst game of the year for the Pens last night. Just looked awful. Rangers actually found some offense. They could be rounding into shape after a slow start.

Oilers say Yakubov not going to be traded. That's a smart move.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Oilers would be stupid to trade Yakupov.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Yakupov for any goalie not named Gibson.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Ugghhh, Sharks...

Start hotter than blazes, then fold. The formula repeats itself.

fpalm


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Can the Oilers just end their season now and claim Ekblad? I think we all know that's what's going to happen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Looks like Therrien is starting to lose the room added on to him playing the fourth line after a goal and just having terrible matchups in general. Hopefully Bergevin has the balls to fire him if it gets to that point (and I'm hoping it does, I can't stand Therrien).


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Looks like Eberle may end up in Philly. That'd be interesting. I wonder who would be heading to Edmonton? I'm thinking Luke Schenn to begin with, but obviously it would take more than just him. Wonder if the Oilers would try to get both the Schenns.

Edit: and Oilers trade Smid for prospects. More to come for sure. Oilers may even sign Bryzgalov. Still hoping they make a trade with Philly.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Oilers trade Ladislav Smid and Olivier Roy to the Flames for Roman Horak and Laurent Brossoit.

Oilers also sign Ilya Bryzgalov to a 1-year deal.

The Bryz news is somewhat interesting, but I liked Roy as a prospect. Will be interested to see if he develops with a Flames organization that has a pretty good track record with goalies.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

What a goal from Kess- err, Phillip! B-e-a-utiful!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

13-2-0, by the way. :cool2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

So, the Western Conference only has 14 teams yet has a combined 131 wins already.

Conversely, the Eastern Conference has 16 teams and only has 113 combined wins. :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

the bruins continue to be a team of trashy goons

goal now pls


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I was pretty fucking pissed Detroit didn't win, but, Toronto lost, so, I feel fucking awesome again.

LORD ZETTERBERG with both goals, motherfucking GOAT not named Yzerman.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Oilers need to realize that they're not going to get anywhere without trading at least one of their young players. They're proof that drafting 1st overall doesn't always = success.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Looks like the Oilers are just going to be content with being awful for another year. Pick Ekblad and hopefully next season they can improve with Nurse and Ekblad on the team. 

But then again, that's what people say every year about the Oilers..."Oh, they're bad now but when they get THIS guy in the draft, woah, look out next season!". Hopefully next season will actually be their time.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

the oilers should just lose on purpose so that they can keep getting the first draft until taylor hall is in his mid 30s then unleash the greatest hockey team known to man

they'd still lose to the LEAFS, mind you


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Looks like that might very well be their plan at this point. Certainly showing no signs of any will to win.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Man, the Eller-Galchenyuk-Gallagher line is just dynamite for the Habs. Those guys are all relatively young, too.

Oilers are beating Chicago tonight so all is well.....right?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

14-2-0.

Your move, Broncos.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

fpalm fpalm fpalm

Watching Sharks games these days is just a way to piss myself off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Stamkos looks like broke his leg today and got stretchered off the ice, what a huge blow to the Bolts and Team Canada if this turns out to be the case.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Terrible news for Team Canada, the Lightning, and the hockey world. Stamkos is a lot of fun to watch. Sucks when any hockey player gets hurt.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Man, the Eller-Galchenyuk-Gallagher line is just dynamite for the Habs. Those guys are all relatively young, too.
> 
> Oilers are beating Chicago tonight so all is well.....right?


so happy that line got back to producing last night...much needed after we only scored 7 goals in our last 4 games or whatever it was.

Galchenyuk showed some flashes of elite vision last night, especially on that one time pass to Eller across the ice. I can't wait until he develops and we have Gally, Subban and Price as the franchise cornerstones.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Reports say that Stamkos' injury, while still heinous, could be easier to recover from than expected, because he had a "clean break" or something along those lines. He's having the surgery today, and they'll know more at that point, but the most optimistic projections say that his kind of break, coupled with his being a 23 year old top-shelf athlete, could mean he's back before the Olympics.

That's the very optimistic projection, though, and there's no word on the surgery itself yet, so grain of salt and all that.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

yeah, I know he'd probably love to play in the Olympics, but I wouldn't be for it if I were in the Lightning organization. I don't think he should rush back. Take the time to recover 100%.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Why does Detroit make me have to suffer through so many overtimes? They should know my fucking heart can't take this shit.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

The Ducks lost to the Panthers :|


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



William Murderface said:


> The Ducks lost to the Panthers :|


Yeah, and the Avs lost to the Hurricanes.

Weird night.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Fucking sick of losing in shootouts. The point is great, but, fuck, can we please actually win a game?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I hate shootouts. 

Price played his fucking ass off tonight and literally stole a point for the Habs. 44 saves on 45 shots and easily put on one of the best goaltending performances I've seen. So damn proud of the progression Carey has made this season with a new goaltending coach and making it simple. He finally looks like he's moving into the elite tier of goaltenders. If only the forwards in front of him could give him some more support and put the pucks in the net, he'd have a better record than his 7-7-2 record right now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Sabres just fired their coach and GM.

Ted Nolan brought back? That.....is curious.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

go leafs go!! Hope Clarkson scores and finally gets going on!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*










Kadri suspension coming.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

the oilers are something else...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*






:lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Goodbye Kadri, so long Bozak, see ya Bolland, and adios to the Leafs winning record. Will be shocked if they can survive with McClement as their best center.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Tampa Bay doing some things even without Stamkos, up 4-1 on the Ducks. 3 points for Val Filppula already.

Blues up 4-1 on the Avs, also. I keep waiting for the bubble to burst with Colorado. I just don't buy them as a first place team. As a playoff contender, sure.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Tampa Bay doing some things even without Stamkos, up 4-1 on the Ducks. 3 points for Val Filppula already.
> 
> *Blues up 4-1 on the Avs, also. I keep waiting for the bubble to burst with Colorado. I just don't buy them as a first place team. As a playoff contender, sure.*


To be fair, neither do we. But I think we'll make the playoffs.

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nhl/stor...eg-traded-chicago-blackhawks-florida-panthers

Blackhawks reacquire Kris Versteeg, along with Philippe Lefebvre, in exchange for Jimmy Hayes and Dylan Olsen.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

I'm not terribly familiar with either of the prospects Florida got but what a deal for the Hawks to have the Panthers paying half of Versteeg's salary. Versteeg was miscast as a top liner with Florda and will fit back in as a 2nd/3rd liner with Chicago.

Wouldn't mind the Pens getting a similar salary setup for say Scottie Upshall or someone who can be a solid 3rd liner.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



RetepAdam. said:


>


people on another board actually wanted him to get fined for this :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm not terribly familiar with either of the prospects Florida got but what a deal for the Hawks to have the Panthers paying half of Versteeg's salary. Versteeg was miscast as a top liner with Florda and will fit back in as a 2nd/3rd liner with Chicago.
> 
> Wouldn't mind the Pens getting a similar salary setup for say Scottie Upshall or someone who can be a solid 3rd liner.


Bingo. Exactly my thoughts on the situation. I like Versteeg and think he will fit in seamlessly. Hopefully he'll provide a little bit of boost to the Hawks.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Pens started slow but looking like the team they should be against Nashville. I feel bad for the Preds, losing Rinne was rough on them. Malkin is on a long goal scoring drought but he's picking up an assist or two every game so we can weather it until he gets his shooting back on track.

On a separate note, the NHL really needs to think of a different phrase than "intent to blow" about referees stopping play for losing the puck. Maybe I'm just immature but I laugh every time.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

congrats to Ted Nolan, win over the Leafs in his first game back with Buffalo. Don't know why the Islanders fired him some years back, good coach, but its a tough situation in Buffalo


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Well looks like the Oilers backup plan is not working out already. Bryz has allowed 5 goals on 22 shots in the AHL.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



RetepAdam. said:


>


:lmao what a badass

on another note LOLILERS


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

We had a chance to tie it up in the shootout and Bertuzzi didn't even fucking care! I can't believe this pile of shit, he had no intention of even trying to score. A guy like that on the team needs to just get out of that jersey and fuck right off, what a stupid motherfucker. If you are not going to try to help your team win, DIAF.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Pens with a patented loss in the Dan Byslma era: dominate but fail to capitalize on opportunities, Fleury allows a soft goal, Malkin and Letang continue to do dumb things and don't sit, Fleury allows a soft goal, team finally gets desperate and puts on a great effort in the last 4 minutes before losing.

I know they are still in first place in the Metro Divison and will make the playoffs but we are looking at the same result that's taken place the last 4 years (give or take a round of playoffs). Bylsma won't get in anyone's face when they make mistakes. As much as the players hated Therrien, Letang and Malkin played some of their best hockey under him because he rattled their cages.

I don't think Bylsma is a terrible coach. I just think they may need a different voice in the Pittsburgh locker room. He's too buddy-buddy with the players and plays favorites with guys like Engelland, Glass, etc. while ruining the development of countless young guys over the years. It's easy to oversee the development of someone like Crosby but guys like Mark Letestu, Brian Strait, Ben Lovejoy, Dustin Jeffrey, Simon Despres etc. need more work and none of them developed under Byslma. They are either in development hell now or went elsewhere to become productive.

I realize it's only 20 games into the season, I'm just tired of seeing the same thing happen over and over again. They are wasting the primes of Malkin, Crosby, Fleury, etc.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Fuck Therrien, fuck Bergevin and fuck Therrien's lovers, Desharnais and Bouillon. Play DD in the final minute down 1-0 is so smart... also, it's become painfully obvious that without Subban _starting_ the offense, there is no offense... but wait, Therrien pretty much put a leash on Subban and doesn't let him be creative or do anything. It also sucks for Price playing like an all star and still having a losing record. At this point, he could play like Brodeur and Roy put together and he'd still have a losing record because the offense is so bad and the team just shows no effort. 

It's really starting to look like Therrien is losing the room... as bad as it sounds, I hope it continues and he gets fired. Maybe then the organization will do a rebuild the proper way. Price deserves waaaay better. .936 SV% and a 2.05 GAA and he still has a losing record.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Avs have finally come back down to earth, it was just a matter of time.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Corey Perry the god <3 :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

The Blackhawks got DICKED in Nashville last night. Please not much more of that again, starting tonight vs. the Sharks.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Penguins forward Dustin Jeffrey claimed on waivers by the Dallas Stars. I'm going to harp on this but Jeffrey could be a productive NHL player but Bylsma really screwed with his development. Jeffrey needs to play with other top players and his last point as a Penguin was setting up Deryk Engelland for a goal while he was playing as a converted forward.

Hopefully he gets the chance to skate with guys of better pedigree and becomes a full time NHL. Reminds me of what happened with Mark Letestu with the Pens. They at least got a draft pick for Letestu.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Is anyone attending one of the games from the Stadium Series next year? Im planning to go to the Kings/Ducks one.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Srdjan99 said:


> The Blackhawks got DICKED in Nashville last night. Please not much more of that again, starting tonight vs. the Sharks.





Hawks took care of that tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Welp. Sharks got fish-fried by the Blackhawks tonight.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

A very nice comeback game.

Thought Pirri played one of his better games of the year. He has been putting up points but I haven't been thrilled with the overall game (I've been a big Pirr fan when he was a prospect). He was finally noticeable in all three zones of the ice last night. Was nice to see.

Khabi is on LTIR...should be interesting to see what the Blackhawks do now. I would think they go out and trade for that veteran back up goalie, instead of letting Raanta (who is currently called up) be the backup.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

So really, how long is Alex Steen going to keep this up?

I think he's a nice player but his numbers are definitely way above any pace he's had previously in the NHL. Steen is going to get paid this off-season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



Maelstrom21 said:


> So really, how long is Alex Steen going to keep this up?
> 
> I think he's a nice player but his numbers are definitely way above any pace he's had previously in the NHL. Steen is going to get paid this off-season.


His shooting percentage is ridiculously high(25.4%), there is no way in hell he keeps that up for an entire season.

Someone will severely overpay him in the off-season and he will fall back down to earth, that seems to be the case with a player every off-season lol.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Couple rumors swirling surrounding the Leafs. Gardiner for B. Schenn and Liles for Gleason. I'd be down for both.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Phillip.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

Fucking ass, Detroit, this is gonna be 7 loses in a row. Why are you torturing me?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*

lolRedWings


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Funny how many hockey experts expected the Sens to be cup contenders this season and the Wings to be at the top of the division. Sens probably won't even make the playoffs and the Wings will certainly not beat out teams like the Bruins unless they pick it up. 7 in a row :wade


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Every time I see Carolina play I am reminded that they exist.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Canucks have lost 5 in a row. I hope the losing streak continues because the team desperately needs to make a big trade to bring in a goal scorer. Scoring goals has been an issue ever since the cup run and when you can only score a maximum of 2 goals per game, something is definitely wrong.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Penguins with their best performance of the night last night.

What's wrong with Vancouver and Detroit? Haven't gotten to see much of either team.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins with their best performance of the night last night.
> 
> What's wrong with Vancouver and Detroit? Haven't gotten to see much of either team.


You're not going to win many games when you simply can't score. If the Sedins are having an off night, the game is an automatic loss because Kesler is a shadow of his former Selke winning, 40 goal self now and no one else on the team knows how to put the puck in the net.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Edmonton and Philadelphia both seem to be bouncing back from their poor starts. I was shocked to see the Flyers up to 5th in the Metrosexual Division. The Oilers have a higher climb in a real division.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



obby said:


> Every time I see Carolina play I am reminded that they exist.


Should have stayed in Hartford :no:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Should have stayed in Hartford :no:


Agreed. Or maybe moved to Quebec City, somewhere where hockey would be relevant.

I went to a game in Carolina and found that there's about 15,000 people in the whole Raleigh area who care about hockey. By contrast, there was a North Carolina basketball game that night and the whole town basically shut down for it.

Don't get me wrong, it's a very nice area. I stayed in Cary which is a great smaller town. They just don't care about the NHL much there.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Agreed. Or maybe moved to Quebec City, somewhere where hockey would be relevant.
> 
> I went to a game in Carolina and found that *there's about 15,000 people in the whole Raleigh area who care about hockey.* By contrast, there was a North Carolina basketball game that night and the whole town basically shut down for it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's a very nice area. I stayed in Cary which is a great smaller town. They just don't care about the NHL much there.


Which is, coincidentally, more than the Nordiques ever drew.

Carolina's not _great_ for hockey, but when the Canes are good, they really get into it. The RBC Center was rocking during their Cup run (at least from what I could tell on TV).

That having been said, the Preds are still the standard for how to hockey in the South.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

And can we put a damn team in Seattle already?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Edmonton and Philadelphia both seem to be bouncing back from their poor starts. I was shocked to see the Flyers up to 5th in the Metrosexual Division. The Oilers have a higher climb in a real division.


the west is too strong. no way the Oilers get back in the race.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Penguins power play is just on fire right now. Up 2-0 over the Isles in the first 10 minutes. Kunitz had both goals but they were both pretty passing plays involving Malkin, Crosby, and Neal. Isles look really deflated.



RetepAdam. said:


> And can we put a damn team in Seattle already?


Yes, absolutely. Makes all kinds of sense.

I will disagree with Nashville as the model southern market, only because the Dallas Stars were the first team that implemented Nashville's plan of building up the sport and not just the team. The Stars were a good on-ice product, but they were the first southern market of the modern era who sunk money into building up youth hockey and local arenas. Nashville has followed that model and it's working very well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Before I forget again, please never give Atlanta a hockey team again, Jets vs Flames highlights are depressing enough.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Malkin scores his first in 15 games. Floodgates could be open. He was so snakebitten. 3-1 Pens.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Bobrovsky was really good in that first period. Sadly, his team wasn't.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Say something nice about Phillip*



RetepAdam. said:


> Third degree assault is basically domestic violence. Second degree kidnapping is basically taking someone with you against their will without threatening them with any sort of deadly force.
> 
> So, basically, it sounds like a fight between him and his girlfriend got ugly.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...-3rd-degree-assault-dec-2-203541858--nhl.html

Nailed it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Canucks new lines seem to be working out, at least for now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

REIMER


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

so...people still think Subban shouldn't be on Team Canada after shutting down Crosby?

Also...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



RatedR10 said:


> so...people still think Subban shouldn't be on Team Canada after shutting down Crosby?
> 
> Also...


Crosby had his chances, just didn't capitalize on em. 

Crosby can't do it all himself, the only legit winger he has is Kunitz. Bylsma finally did something right and took Dupuis off the top line a couple games ago and replaced him with Bennett but Bennett got hurt last game so we're back to square 1 with the KCD line again, which blows cause Dupuis sucks in a top 6 roll.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Canucks got rid of their country club coach but the country club mentality still remains with the team


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Subban is so annoying to play against, I can see how other players hate playing him. After every whistle he had his hands, stick, etc. in Crosby's face. Plekanec probably did more to shut down Sid than Subban did. Plekanec owned him in the faceoff circle and had Sid off his game, you could tell the way Crosby was chirping whenever he could.

The Pens always seem to have a hard time with Montreal.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...se-red-wings-diving-water-053126371--nhl.html

lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Stad said:


> Crosby had his chances, just didn't capitalize on em.
> 
> Crosby can't do it all himself, the only legit winger he has is Kunitz. Bylsma finally did something right and took Dupuis off the top line a couple games ago and replaced him with Bennett but Bennett got hurt last game so we're back to square 1 with the KCD line again, which blows cause Dupuis sucks in a top 6 roll.


i was actually reading through the HFB Pens GDT last night and was shocked at how many people wanted Bylsma fired and Therrien back.

The one positive I can say about Therrien though is that he's finally warming up to Subban and playing him against Crosby for all of last night's game rather than putting out Diaz and Bouillon or whatever.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



RatedR10 said:


> i was actually reading through the HFB Pens GDT last night and was shocked at how many people wanted Bylsma fired and Therrien back.


It's true among Pens fans. The team has underachieved over the past 3 years. Many players, particularly Malkin and Letang, make the same mistakes they were making three years ago and there appears to be no punishment for such careless actions.

Bylsma also has his favorites who never leave the lineup who are fringe NHL players. Those guys keep young guys out of the lineup or out of the spots they should really be playing in (top six forward or top four D, for example). Very few young players have actually developed under Bylsma, largely because of his mismanagement of those players.

I've said this before, I don't think he's a bad coach, he just may not be the right coach for this particular team.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

why isn't REIMER being considered for team canada


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Maelstrom21 said:


> It's true among Pens fans. The team has underachieved over the past 3 years. Many players, particularly Malkin and Letang, make the same mistakes they were making three years ago and there appears to be no punishment for such careless actions.
> 
> Bylsma also has his favorites who never leave the lineup who are fringe NHL players. Those guys keep young guys out of the lineup or out of the spots they should really be playing in (top six forward or top four D, for example). Very few young players have actually developed under Bylsma, largely because of his mismanagement of those players.
> 
> I've said this before, I don't think he's a bad coach, he just may not be the right coach for this particular team.


isn't he the reason Jeffrey was waived and now on Dallas?

anyways, apparently Bergevin is looking to make a big splash and is looking to acquire Evander Kane. I so hope that happens, even if it means dealing Beaulieu+.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



RatedR10 said:


> isn't he the reason Jeffrey was waived and now on Dallas?
> 
> anyways, apparently Bergevin is looking to make a big splash and is looking to acquire Evander Kane. I so hope that happens, even if it means dealing Beaulieu+.


Yep, Jeffrey could never get any regular time in the lineup. You can say the same for guys like Letestu, Lovejoy, Strait, etc. over the years. While I'm complaining about Bylsma, he doesn't believe in line matching. What coach in 2013 doesn't believe in line matching? That's why Boston has been devouring the Bruins tonight.

Kane doesn't seem to be long for Winnipeg. Montreal could use some more size up front. Pacioretty is a good power forward, but he's pretty much alone up front with the Habs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Whoops


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Jeffrey was terrible anyway, he was never gonna amount to nothing with the Pens anyway.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

https://twitter.com/Proteautype/status/404998868783230976

Badass.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

TSN has lost their broadcasting rights in Canada. CBC and Sportsnet have the exclusive rights to English broadcasted national games for the next 12 years.

Bob McKenzie's tweet: Official announcement expected Tuesday by NHL: CBC and Rogers have exclusive English-language NHL rights deal. Believed to be 12 year deal.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

RIP TSN.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Good news for the NHL and NHLPA because the revenues just went up with the new TV deal. When I had NHL Center Ice years ago, I loved the TSN coverage. When I have been in Canada, I always watched Sportscentre and thought it was awesome. They always came off more professional than Sportsnet, etc.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Apparently the salary cap could go up by $3-million just from the Rogers deal ALONE. Could be looking at a $70-million cap next season it seems.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

No more blackouts and whatnot with the new deal. The amount of options Canadians have to watch games is ridiculous. 

Now, you get, 3-4 options on a Saturday and all on CBC. The Leafs broadcast, Sens broadcast, Habs broadcast, all usually at 7pm and then the 10pm broadcast, but with the new deal, Canadians can watch 10 unique games on a single Saturday from the afternoon - late night going across from CityTV, CBC, TVA Sports and Sportsnet.

Example:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



RatedR10 said:


> No more blackouts and whatnot with the new deal. The amount of options Canadians have to watch games is ridiculous.
> 
> *Now, you get, 3-4 options on a Saturday and all on CBC. The Leafs broadcast, Sens broadcast, Habs broadcast, all usually at 7pm and then the 10pm broadcast,* but with the new deal, Canadians can watch 10 unique games on a single Saturday from the afternoon - late night going across from CityTV, CBC, TVA Sports and Sportsnet.


This is really good news then, i had to watch a stream on Saturday for the Pens/Habs game cause i'm not in the Quebec region, i either get the Leafs or Jets every Saturday for HNIC.

I get CI every season anyway to watch all my Pens and other games i want so this new deal doesn't really bother me all that much, the only thing i'm gonna miss is the PBP guys on TSN.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

This is really a HUGE deal up here in Canada.

Two articles and two commentaries about the deal in the paper today. 

Will be thankful that there will be no more blackouts. I have all 4 regional Sportsnet in my tv package, but frequently games are blacked out for me on the Ontario and East channels.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Im glad my wild are playing pretty good so far!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Stad said:


> This is really good news then, i had to watch a stream on Saturday for the Pens/Habs game cause i'm not in the Quebec region, i either get the Leafs or Jets every Saturday for HNIC.
> 
> I get CI every season anyway to watch all my Pens and other games i want so this new deal doesn't really bother me all that much, the only thing i'm gonna miss is the PBP guys on TSN.


I live in Ottawa but I get so pissed when I have to watch the Habs game on RDS in French because I get the Ottawa broadcast by default and then the Leafs broadcast on the second CBC HD channel I get with Rogers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Pens comeback from 4-1 down and win 6-5 in a shootout.

Leafs were out-shot 19-0 in the 3rd period and OT.

:ti


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Stad said:


> Pens comeback from 4-1 down and win 6-5 in a shootout.
> 
> Leafs were out-shot 19-0 in the 3rd period and OT.
> 
> :ti


Don't tell me you're proud of that win. Malkin's a piece of shit and the Pens couldn't beat a team in regulation eventhough they didn't record a single shot in the 3rd! :durant2:jordan3:bron2:cam:bron


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Rockstar said:


> Don't tell me you're proud of that win. Malkin's a piece of shit and the Pens couldn't beat a team in regulation eventhough they didn't record a single shot in the 3rd! :durant2:jordan3:bron2:cam:bron


Wins a win, never said i was proud of it. Pens are riddled with injuries so i'll take any win right now.

Pens were down 2 going into the 3rd?? they tied it up and won in a shootout, did you even watch the game? lol

You call Malkin a POS and i call him one of the best players in the world, he's been on a tear every since Neal has returned from injury, he's damn sure better then anyone on the Leafs. :kobe3

Leafs couldn't even register a shot in 25 minutes against a Pens team missing it's 2 best defenseman.

:ti


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Stad said:


> Wins a win, never said i was proud of it. Pens are riddled with injuries so i'll take any win right now.
> 
> Pens were down 2 going into the 3rd?? they tied it up and won in a shootout, did you even watch the game? lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I watched the game. Saw every bias call and every dirty Pens play. Pens could barely beat a team who didn't shoot and who are missing two of their best players, what a joke! :kobe9

But hey, it shouldn't have even made it to OT, the only reason the Pens won was because of 1) the refs and 2) Malkin shoving Bernier before scoring, which I guess goes hand in hand with reason #1.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Ahhhh the good ol' ref excuse! love it!

Are the refs the reason the Leafs couldn't register a shot for 25 minutes as well?? 

Refs are bad in this league, everyone should know this by now, sometimes it goes your way and sometimes it doesn't.

Thread should be renamed to something about Malkin now since Phillip has fallen off :kobe3


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Stad said:


> Ahhhh the good ol' ref excuse! love it!
> 
> Are the refs the reason the Leafs couldn't register a shot for 25 minutes as well??
> 
> ...


Everyone is talking about how bad the refs were, even the commentators mentioned it a few times. Not surprised a Pens fan wouldn't understand, what with most being bandwagon fans and all. Fact of the matter is that Malkin's second goal shouldn't have been allowed. Refs wouldn't even talk to Carlyle or Bernier after it because they knew they blew it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*



Rockstar said:


> Everyone is talking about how bad the refs were, even the commentators mentioned it a few times. Not surprised a Pens fan wouldn't understand, what with most being bandwagon fans and all. Fact of the matter is that Malkin's second goal shouldn't have been allowed. Refs wouldn't even talk to Carlyle or Bernier after it because they knew they blew it.


Bringing out the bandwagon shit now, :lmao. I've been a fan of the Penguins since 97' so call me a bandwagon fan all you want, it doesn't bother me any.

I know the goal probably shouldn't of counted but that doesn't change the fact your team didn't register a shot for 25 minutes, that's P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C.

You trying to tell me your team has never had a call go your way when it shouldn't have?? lol. 

It was a tie game at that point with lots of time left on the clock so the Leafs had their chance to win it, you should be more mad at your team for that garbage effort they put in for most of the game.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

atleast the leafs got a point im happy with that......the loss to columbus is still haunting me


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Good game going on right now in Calgary, Kane just scored to make it 2-1.

Edit: Sharp just scored, 2-2.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

You can't win every game Stad, or if you're the Penguins in the playoffs against the Bruins, any games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

The same Bruins who came back in the 3rd period when your Leafs choked in game 7 :lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

yes the same team we took to game 7 that swept the pens. that team


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

When was the last time the Leafs made it past the first round, HM?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

Kane scores with 18 seconds left lol. 

Hawks win 3-2.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

When was the last time the pens got exposed and swept in the playoffs Stad?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Not even sure if Phillip could make the Red Wings good*

KINGS N SHARKS 2-2.

Crazy game going on here, minute left in the 3rd.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

I approve of the thread name change :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

:lmao

Kane's two goal night = good for my fantasy team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Hopefully the Leafs last few performances are the start of their downward trend.

Just looking at the standing today, I think they should get rid of East/West for the playoffs cause I would say 6 of the 8 best teams so far this year are in the WEst.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Semi-serious question: Would the Isles consider trading Vanek as a rental if their season continues to go in the crapper? Vanek has 7 points in 10 games since coming over from Buffalo, so it's not like he's been terrible.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Semi-serious question: Would the Isles consider trading Vanek as a rental if their season continues to go in the crapper? Vanek has 7 points in 10 games since coming over from Buffalo, so it's not like he's been terrible.


I was actually just thinking about that. He's been good but he's going to be a UFA at the end of the season and it seems as though he wants to be on a team that has a shot at the cup. I think that the Isles will trade him at the deadline. Funny enough I see the Sabres trading Moulson at the deadline too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Malkin putting on a show lately, 4 more points tonight and 24 total in the month of November. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up taking the scoring lead in the next few games, he's been on another level ever since Neal returned from injury.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Hawks are never going to lose again.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

So am I the only one who thinks Pavelski came to a complete stop during his shootout shot? (I hope someone saw this)


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Malkin really is firing on all cylinders. Most assists in a month since Gretzky in 1996 and he only had half the month with James Neal.

I will continue to champion the Penguins trading for Scottie Upshall, especially after watching him last night against them. The third line will need some help. Sutter has been skating with AHL callups but give him Upshall and Jokinen/Bennett and that's a real 3rd line.

The top 4 teams in the West have looked downright scary.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Last night's win was goooooood. 

And yeah, I think the Isles would consider trading Vanek. What the hell happened to that team?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Come the fuck at me, Red Wings haters.


WE ARE GODS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



William Murderface said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Pavelski came to a complete stop during his shootout shot? (I hope someone saw this)


SHARKS

:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> SHARKS
> 
> :banderas


Sharks are the Steelers of the NHL :cam


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Get that communist propaganda outta here.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Don't worry you guys will suck next year because Thornton, Marleau & Boyle are all free agents :hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

FUCK

Joe has to stay. He just has to.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

The Sharks are gonna have some tough decisions to make this off season for sure.

Joe can fit in with the Ducks


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

After Selanne went back to the Ducks, lets see my other favorite player take the short trip to Anaheim next. 8*D


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Classy move by the Sens to include the clip of Alfie hitting Tucker from behind. What a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



RatedR10 said:


> And yeah, I think the Isles would consider trading Vanek. What the hell happened to that team?


They were one of the lucky ones who benefited from the short season last year to make the playoffs. They have some good young players but other than that, they really aren't that good of the team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Kings/Ducks for the first time tomorrow :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Subban is fucking killing it all over the ice now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Bow down to the best player in the world.










Steals the puck from Vanek/Tavares and abuses the Islanders defense in OT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Not sure about everyone else but I get Sports Centre, Stad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Ducks are playing like shit, they are lucky it's only 1-1 going into the 3rd period.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



JM said:


> Not sure about everyone else but I get Sports Centre, Stad.


Do ya?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Edler played 7 mins tonight? Lol wtf?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Chicago will repeat imo. I have yet to see play from a team that can take them in a 7 game series. 

I really want St. Louis in the final this year.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



RatedR10 said:


> Edler played 7 mins tonight? Lol wtf?


He left the game after the first period


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

The Ducks got so lucky to earn one point tonight, Hiller saved 50 shots!

But the Ducks could not solve Martin Jones who looked fantastic.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Gotta say, the Leafs might have lost but they looked pretty darn good against the Sharks for the most part. They were missing Lupul, Franson, Bolland, Kadri and Bozak (1/2 the game) and they still came close to winning. That loss showed just how hard they can play, hopefully they keep it up now against Dallas tomorrow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



A William Murderface Christmas said:


> The Ducks got so lucky to earn one point tonight, Hiller saved 50 shots!
> 
> But the Ducks could not solve Martin Jones who looked fantastic.


Yeah, that was a crazy shootout lol, Hiller/Jones were 14/14 at one point before LA scored.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

LET'S GO BRUINS! KILL THE HABS


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Just got back from the Pens and Sharks game. Great effort by Pittsburgh without Malkin and without Dupuis after the first period. The Shark really didn't have a lot of great opportunties but they put a lot of pucks on net. Pens played possibly their most responsible game of the year in all three zones. Finally an East team steps it up against Western Conference teams.

Chris Kunitz has been incredible this year. I hope he makes Team Canada. Always gives maximum effort and meshes well with Crosby.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Wild picked up a big win tonight against Chicago moved them ahead of the Avs in the Central. Fuck that 5 game losing streak really fucked the Avs over..

Out shooting the Oilers tonight but down 4-2 after 2. Varalomov is playing a great game. 4 goals on 17 shots, that's what I like to see. Fuck

Edit: Fuck ya oilers score 4 more in the third.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

8-0-1 in the last 9, 6 games in 9 nights and we still beat the Bruins to take 1st in the division. Unreal. That third period was all Price as everyone else was dead tired, but wow. This team.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Wow, the Oilers spanked the Avs. Oilers have really started to pick it up lately and with games like this their confidence will only grow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

You're killin' me, Sharks. fpalm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*










:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

New guy here, so when is Wayne Gretzky gonna play:mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Rockstar said:


> Wow, the Oilers spanked the Avs. Oilers have really started to pick it up lately and with games like this their confidence will only grow.


I changed the channel when it was 3-0, then I heard via Twitter that Duchene was just skating circles all over the Oilers, so I checked the score and saw it was 4-2. Didn't see the final score 'til just now. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Toss on NHL Network (Or NESN) in New England. Pitts/Boston has been vicious for 12 minutes. Thorton just got booted out for plastering Orphik who blindsided Ericcson earlier. Thorton clearly knocked out Orpik who was defenseless (not defending Thorton here and being a homer). Orphik was concious and taken off via stretcher. Thorton will probably get 5 games suspension at minimum. Maybe more.
Orphik going out on a stretcher. Hope he's ok.

This could get even worse.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



SP103 said:


> Toss on NHL Network (Or NESN) in New England. Pitts/Boston has been vicious for 12 minutes. Thorton just got booted out for plastering Orphik who blindsided Ericcson earlier. Thorton clearly knocked out Orpik who was defenseless (not defending Thorton here and being a homer). Orphik was concious and taken off via stretcher. Thorton will probably get 5 games suspension at minimum. Maybe more.
> Orphik going out on a stretcher. Hope he's ok.
> 
> This could get even worse.


Thorton should get 20+ for that garbage, he slew footed him first and then punched him twice while he was on the ice.

Neal's knee on Marchand was stupid as well.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Staddy Claus said:


> Thorton should get 20+ for that garbage, he slew footed him first and then punched him twice while he was on the ice.
> 
> Neal's knee on Marchand was stupid as well.


Thorton received a match penalty-which is a weird name for a what should be a game misconduct. He's automatically suspended per the rule. I would think 20 is a bit much, but certainly minimum 10 for Thorton, maybe 15 game suspension. 

Neal's was a Randy Orton punt-I didn't realize how bad that was too. He should be suspended a few. 

2nd period starts. Blood to flow..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

PHILLIP


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Brutal stuff in the Boston/Pitts game. Thorton will no doubt have a lengthy suspension, as he should. Despicable. Neal should also be suspended for a few games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Is there a bigger formality than facing Ottawa in a shootout :ti


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*






JESUS!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

The Bruins are scum, all of them. Is anyone at all surprised by this? I'm certainly not.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



JM said:


> The Bruins are scum, all of them. Is anyone at all surprised by this? I'm certainly not.


Really? Thorton challenged Orphik to a fight earlier in the game and he refused. I don't want to defend Thorton here, and he's already said he's embarrased-but he tried it the right way and orphik refused.
Flash forward in the game-Chris Neal knees Marchand in the head-AKA Randy Orton's punt style-plus the original anger was towards Orphik decking Ericsoon for a blindside hit. Erricson didn't return to the game. Ericcson was the one who suffered the garbage headshot from JON SCOTT-A guy with what, 1 goal in 120 games in the NHL? Yeah. Shawn Thorton has 4 goals THIS YEAR on the 4th line.

Again-I'm not 100% defending Thorton here. Thorton jumped in, decked him, and knocked him out defenseless. Yes-15 to 20 game suspension minimum. Problem? Orphik didn't answer the bell, mouthed off to the bruins bench (see youtube for that footage) and then played bitch. Thorton got pissed, mainly because Neal went to the bench after a HEAD SHOT to Marchand. Neal deserves 3-5 games.

*Again-and AGAIN READ THIS: I'm not defending Thorton. He deserves A MINIMUM of 15 games of a suspension. AGAIN READ THIS. FUCK OFF IF YOU CAN'T READ*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



SP103 said:


> Really? Thorton challenged Orphik to a fight earlier in the game and he refused. I don't want to defend Thorton here, and he's already said he's embarrased-but he tried it the right way and orphik refused.
> Flash forward in the game-Chris Neal knees Marchand in the head-AKA Randy Orton's punt style-plus the original anger was towards Orphik decking Ericsoon for a blindside hit. Erricson didn't return to the game. Ericcson was the one who suffered the garbage headshot from JON SCOTT-A guy with what, 1 goal in 120 games in the NHL? Yeah. Shawn Thorton has 4 goals THIS YEAR on the 4th line.
> 
> Again-I'm not 100% defending Thorton here. Thorton jumped in, decked him, and knocked him out defenseless. Yes-15 to 20 game suspension minimum. Problem? Orphik didn't answer the bell, mouthed off to the bruins bench (see youtube for that footage) and then played bitch. Thorton got pissed, mainly because Neal went to the bench after a HEAD SHOT to Marchand. Neal deserves 3-5 games.
> ...


Orpik* James Neal* Eriksson*, you're spelling all the players names wrong bro.

Orpik doesn't fight and has no reason to fight Thorton after he threw a clean body check on Eriksson. Engo ended up fighting Thorton anyway. I don't get why Bruins fans think Orpik is somehow obligated to fight Thorton after that lol. Orpik is known around the league for throwing clean open ice hits, he's never been a dirty player.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

I found a lot of amusement by reading the Bruins subforum on HFboards after that. Apparently Orpik was just terrified of Thornton and played dead. :aries2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



SP103 said:


> Really? Thorton challenged Orphik to a fight earlier in the game and he refused. I don't want to defend Thorton here, and he's already said he's embarrased-but he tried it the right way and orphik refused.
> Flash forward in the game-Chris Neal knees Marchand in the head-AKA Randy Orton's punt style-plus the original anger was towards Orphik decking Ericsoon for a blindside hit. Erricson didn't return to the game. Ericcson was the one who suffered the garbage headshot from JON SCOTT-A guy with what, 1 goal in 120 games in the NHL? Yeah. Shawn Thorton has 4 goals THIS YEAR on the 4th line.
> 
> Again-I'm not 100% defending Thorton here. Thorton jumped in, decked him, and knocked him out defenseless. Yes-15 to 20 game suspension minimum. Problem? Orphik didn't answer the bell, mouthed off to the bruins bench (see youtube for that footage) and then played bitch. Thorton got pissed, mainly because Neal went to the bench after a HEAD SHOT to Marchand. Neal deserves 3-5 games.
> ...


Like Stad < Phillip was getting at, there is no rule that requires you to fight a goon after throwing a clean hit. And if a guy can't control himself when they do decline then they have issues that should require a therapist. 

The Bruins are scum, yes. There are a good chunk of them that play with a bully attitude, yes, and have for years, yes.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Oh, NHL. How you disappoint me.

Everyone was wrong in this Pens-Bruins situation. Orpik threw a borderline hit that probably should have been a penalty. The refs officiate a game, but you have to know the teams playing and what could happen if the game gets out of hand. There is a lot of animosity between the Pens and Bruins. I've seen it a bunch of times in Pens-Flyers games where EVERYTHING gets called early so the refs can take charge of the game and actual hockey can be played. It's unfortunate for Loui Eriksson to get injured in that manner. Did you see the way he tried to receive that pass? Eriksson left himself wide open for a big hit. It's a high risk play. Even if Eriksson catches that pass blindly on the backhand, he's not really in a spot to do much with the puck. I'm all for protecting players but there's a reason hockey players are taught to skate with their heads up and not cut through the middle. It's a contact sport and you have to protect yourself on the ice, too. 

Sending Shawn Thornton after Orpik is the typical hockey response. Thornton isn't a total jobber, but his role is as an enforcer. In a sense Thornton was just doing his job, which is to be a meathead. I think it's an epidemic across the league. The NHL needs more speed and skill, which is why acts like his should be punished severely. That type of player should be marginized, if not totally eliminated from the league. His apology is nice, I guess, but it's the equivalent of a reckless driver injuring someone with their car: there's still punishment for one's actions. Thornton still entered into a scrum with a player who was engaged with another player and slew footed him then repeatedly punched him on the ice. Anyone defending that play is part of hockey's problem. It didn't occur in the course of a hockey play. The supposed enforcer code says you don't punch a guy when he's on the ice, let alone twice in the head.

James Neal also had a bush-league move with his knee on Marchand. He should be punished. Neal is a high skilled player who did something dumb. Even as a Penguins fan, no argument on him needing suspended. Just as in real crime, punishment is a deterrence for future actions of the player and other players who might do the same.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Sharks are outshooting the Minnesota Wild 33-11 after two periods. They are trailing 2-0. fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Another win for the Habs...9-0-1 in the last 10 and all that during some brutal scheduling that continues until the 21st. 7 games in 11 nights as of this past Saturday vs. the Sabres and now we have another 7 games in 12 nights.

Still...tied for 1st in the East and everyone is healthy. Legit think the Habs are a piece or two away from making a lot of noise in the playoffs, especially with Price fulfilling his potential and playing like, arguably, the best goaltender in the game now. His consistency is ridiculous...hasn't allowed more than two goals in a game since November 10th.



Allur the Elf said:


> I found a lot of amusement by reading the Bruins subforum on HFboards after that. Apparently Orpik was just terrified of Thornton and played dead. :aries2


Most of them are fucking retards. Even a mod on their forum was saying they love the goon stuff and that Orpik deserved it. I found it hilarious how on the main board they were saying Bruin fans don't condone it, but on their own board, they were loving it. 

I don't even know why Orpik has to fight after a clean check. It's a two minute interference call at most, but I'm pretty sure Eriksson touched the puck.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Sure was weird seeing Stephen Weiss in a jersey other than the Panther's the other night. Glad he's on a team that may actually do something though. Even if he is having his worst year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Neal deserves a suspension. Thornton deserves a longer suspension.

Anyone saying Orpik "deserved it" after a completely legal hit is a moron.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Staddy Claus said:


> Orpik* James Neal* Eriksson*, you're spelling all the players names wrong bro.
> 
> Orpik doesn't fight and has no reason to fight Thorton after he threw a clean body check on Eriksson. Engo ended up fighting Thorton anyway. I don't get why Bruins fans think Orpik is somehow obligated to fight Thorton after that lol. Orpik is known around the league for throwing clean open ice hits, he's never been a dirty player.


Not to mention that top-line defensemen generally don't go out of their way to fight third-line goons.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

If Marchand never dove in the first place he would have never been "kneed"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Alim's EGG NOG said:


> If Marchand never dove in the first place he would have never been "kneed"


I also enjoy the irony of Bruins fans going on about how Orpik "had it coming" for past transgressions while simultaneously crying foul over a cheap shot to Brad Marchand.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Neal got 5 games, perfectly fine with that.

Thorton is getting the book thrown at him though, i'll say he gets at least 15 if not more.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

I'm hoping Thornton gets 20+ but 15 will suffice. I guess.

On a totally different note, I'm wholly intrigued by which team gets the better of the Tortorella and Vigneault coach swap? The Rangers kept Lundqvist so I think that puts them in the lead for the time being. The Sedins also re-signed in Vancouver so Torts didn't scare them off. Canucks are clinging to the final playoff spot West, Rangers the first team on the outside looking in in the East.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm hoping Thornton gets 20+ but 15 will suffice. I guess.
> 
> On a totally different note, I'm wholly intrigued by which team gets the better of the Tortorella and Vigneault coach swap? The Rangers kept Lundqvist so I think that puts them in the lead for the time being. The Sedins also re-signed in Vancouver so Torts didn't scare them off. Canucks are clinging to the final playoff spot West, Rangers the first team on the outside looking in in the East.


Vigneault is a fantastic coach, but Tortorella is a breath of fresh air. AV's time here was clearly up and it was clear that he had lost the locker room seeing as how the team got embarrassed in the first round two years in a row. Torts holds his players accountable and the tweener players like Santorelli and Higgins are really thriving under his strong forecheck system. However AV revolutionized the zone start strategy which lead to the Sedins exploding offensively putting up back-to-back MVP years. Sedins are playing a more complete game now but offensively they are not there yet, though they are still top 10 in west scoring.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Big game against the Kings tonight. It's the game that'll show exactly where the Habs are in terms of competitiveness. If they can keep up and match the Kings play, Bergevin should look to contend.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Today is both the best and worst day ever.


Since I was 9 years old, my favorite player has been Steve Yzerman. They just announced today that he will be participating in the Red Wings/Maple Leafs alumni game on my birthday. 

Unfortunately, I have to fucking work, and the game is on at 3, so I will miss it. I don't know how long we are working that day, but, I think we worked the full 8 hours last year.

I am so fucking pissed, man, so fucking pissed. It should be goddamn mandatory to have your birthday off, with pay.

Before anyone says to record it, I haven't had cable for like 3 years now. I am not paying $70 to have the same channels 90 times over, so, I watch everything on my computer, hooked up to my TV.

FUCK


Also, LOL HABS


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Wow that blew


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Hawks really decapitating the Stars. You can tell they took their struggles against them last week personal.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Stars got slapped pretty hard.

Fucking Red Wings losing to Florida twice in a row, I just don't understand why we have to be so fucking awful sometimes.

I am aching for Lord Zetterberg's return.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Fucking love the Hawks...

Patty Kane is killing it for my fantasy team, whoa.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

PAVS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Who needs Crawford when you score 6 goals a game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

100 seconds to kill, Sharks... LOL SHARKS fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

THE SHARKS LOST IN A SHOOTOUT. WHAT A FUCKING SHOCKER. 

fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



HOW HUGH JACKMAN STOLE XMAS said:


> Stars got slapped pretty hard.
> 
> Fucking Red Wings losing to Florida twice in a row, I just don't understand why we have to be so fucking awful sometimes.
> 
> I am aching for Lord Zetterberg's return.


Get ready for an ass whipping on Saturday night.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

In what I think is a positive development, the NHL is suspending guys for longer amounts of time. Phaneuf just got 2 games. Neal got 5. The real litmus test will be when Thornton's suspension is handed down.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

LolFlyers

:busta


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

The DUCKS! :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

The Brian Burke hostile takeover is now in full effect in Calgary. Both Feaster and Weisbrod fired. They are searching for a new GM. Reminds me of when Vladimir Putin put Dmitry Medvedev in charge in Russia. We all know who makes the big decisions.

I was pretty surprised when Calgary actually got off to a decent start but they are regressing to about where I expected them now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

I'm really starting to wonder what Therrien DOES in Montreal other than play Bouillon on the PP and decide who's dressed and who's scratched. He doesn't coach, he doesn't motivate, what the fuck :lmao

I hope people in the organization realize Galchenyuk will never reach his full potential if he isn't being played and developing at center rather than wing.

Dat Briere signing... GOAT fpalm Bergevin

At least Price bounced back after that Kings game and played very well.



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Brian Burke hostile takeover is now in full effect in Calgary. Both Feaster and Weisbrod fired. They are searching for a new GM. Reminds me of when Vladimir Putin put Dmitry Medvedev in charge in Russia. We all know who makes the big decisions.
> 
> I was pretty surprised when Calgary actually got off to a decent start but they are regressing to about where I expected them now.


I don't expect anyone other than Burke to be GM of that club, tbh. And, IMO, if I'm a Flames fan, I'm happy with that. Burke is great to lead a rebuild.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Glad to see the Flames are changing things up.

They've been pretty pathetic as of late.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

Nice win last night from the SHARKS at home. :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Jolly obby said:


> Glad to see the Flames are changing things up.
> 
> They've been pretty pathetic as of late.


The problem with the Flames was they were refusing to rebuild. They were perpetually in 6th to 10th place counting on Iginla and Kiprusoff but never really surrounding them with much else. Management tried to bring in guys, they just never seemed to pan out. At least they are seemingly out of denial and really are building from scratch.

Pens with a good win over the Devils. New Jersey doesn't look much like contenders. Where will Jagr go for the post-season this deadline?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The problem with the Flames was they were refusing to rebuild. They were perpetually in 6th to 10th place counting on Iginla and Kiprusoff but never really surrounding them with much else. Management tried to bring in guys, they just never seemed to pan out. At least they are seemingly out of denial and really are building from scratch.
> 
> Pens with a good win over the Devils. New Jersey doesn't look much like contenders. Where will Jagr go for the post-season this deadline?


I thought the Pens were terrible in the 2nd and 3rd period, Fleury won that game for us IMO.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*



Staddy Claus said:


> I thought the Pens were terrible in the 2nd and 3rd period, Fleury won that game for us IMO.


If the interest of full disclosure, I wasn't able to watch. They just took care of business against a team they should beat with a bunch of injuries. 2 points in December counts the same as in April. It is a bit disheartening that the Pens keep blowing leads and counting way too much on Fleury.

I'm thinking this Thornton suspension will be underwhelming with all the lag time before the announcement.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad*

I say we change the thread title to THE DUCKS! :agree:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*










What a king


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Bruins got their shit slapped.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

MY DARLING, DARLING CLEMMYTINE!! :dance

So good to see Clemmensen get his first win of the season. :clap Played like such a BOSS in the second half of those TEN shootout rounds versus the CAPS two nights ago. 4 out of 5 for the crazy Cats... so far, a very nice December. Let's finish it out strong and go in to the NEW YEAR with NEW LIFE. 8 POINTS OUT. :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

I was at the Canucks game tonight. Loved seeing them trump the Bruins when their entire team was battling a flu bug. Gives them a taste of their own medicine from 2 years ago when the Canucks roster was injured to the point of mercy.

Brad Marchand is a rat. If you want to gloat about your win, fine. But do it when the game is within reach. Not when your team is being spanked 5-1. 

https://vine.co/v/h2UFHKxYLAK


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

I'm glad the Canucks won so there wasn't another riot in Vancouver.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

^shots fired :hayden3


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Milan Lucic asks if you know who he is?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...ancouver-bar-asks-know-am-052808613--nhl.html



> Milan Lucic and the Boston Bruins returned to Vancouver on Saturday night for the first time since they won the Stanley Cup in Game 7 back in 2011. The East Vancouver native and his team lost, 6-2.
> 
> On Sunday, a video was posted to YouTube showing Lucic at one of the watering holes on Granville Street. Although there was no verification this was after the Bruins game with the Canucks, the timing would make it appear that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Lucic is a thug... a thug every team covets. And to think this guy is FROM Vancouver and played junior hockey in our backyard


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Looch sounds like a fucking caveman. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

CATS :mark:

1 down, 3 to go on the 4 game tour of Canada. 

2-2 will suffice. 4-0 would be SWEET.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Hope that D'Amigo kid is alright, he got crushed twice by Bortuzzo in a span of about 5 minutes :lmao.

Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins pick up the win as well, Crosby with the winner late in the 3rd.

Leafs/Pens always have entertaining games, tonight was no different.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Hawks predictions for scores for the rest of the season...they either win 10-2 or lose 2-10.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Patrick Kane is playing MVP level right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Mrs Claus' Christmas Cleavage said:


> Patrick Kane is playing MVP level right now.


I'd still put Crosby ahead of him, maybe even Ovechkin but there's still lots of hockey to be played.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Mrs Claus' Christmas Cleavage said:


> Patrick Kane is playing MVP level right now.


My fantasy team is loving it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Dem Ducks :banderas


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*










:banderas


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Dat ice girl ass :ass


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Pens win 5-2 with a severely depleted lineup. Olli Maatta is a 19 year old rookie D who had 2 assists and did this:






Maatta is going to be the GOATiest GOAT that ever GOATed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Pens win 5-2 with a severely depleted lineup. Olli Maatta is a 19 year old rookie D who had 2 assists and did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid is a stud, can't be believe he dropped to 22nd in the draft. He should be getting some consideration for the Calder IMO.

#MaattaManCrush

Also dat Crosby pass...










:banderas


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

As much as it stinks that the Pens D is so depleted, the silver lining is that Maatta and Niskanen have learned how to play together. Their D in the playoffs, if everyone is healthy (ha ha) could look like this:

Letang-Scuderi
Orpik-Martin
Niskanen-Maatta

Formidable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

I'd put Ovechkin over Kane as MVP at this point, despite knowing that the Caps will inevitably get torched it in the 1st round.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



El Conquistador said:


> I'd put Ovechkin over Kane as MVP at this point, despite knowing that the Caps will inevitably get torched it in the 1st round.


You have Ovechkin over Crosby?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Giroux punching his ticket to Sochi


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Habs still suck but what's new, right? fpalm

ughhhh fire Therrien, get some size, do something, jesus


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Perry or Getzlaf get no love for MVP? :no:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Ovechkin is scoring at a 70 goal pace right now. Doesn't matter if anyone even gets 120 total points, if ovie scores 70 he's winning the hart

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

It's so tough to pick an MVP with so many games left. I will say Crosby, Kane, and Getzlaf will all suffer in MVP voting from the fact that they have much better teams with higher profile teammates (Crosby has Malkin, Kane has Toews, Getzlaf has Perry). The perception about Washington is that Ovechkin does the offense himself. Nicklas Backstrom is a strong player but I don't think you would argue that he's better than Ovechkin. That argument can be made in all three situations with the tandems in Pittsburgh, Chicago, and Anaheim.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Staddy Claus said:


> You have Ovechkin over Crosby?


I do. I'd go Oveckin, Crosby, Kane so far. But who really knows how to properly evaluate it. I don't claim to.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Ovechkin also has Backstrom feeding him the puck who is a top 5 center in the game.

Crosby plays with Kunitz and a scrub(Dupuis), Kunitz is on pace for 44 goals thanks to Crosby.

Ovechkin only has 3 primary assists so far this season and he's scored almost half of his goals on the PP, he's also on pace to be -28. If the season ended today Crosby would most likely walk away with the Hart IMO but there's still half a season to be played so we'll see.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

I will gladly trade in an MVP award for another Stanley Cup.

It's the Ducks year


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

I had Carey Price as an MVP candidate when he was literally stealing games for the Habs and went on that run where didn't allow more than two goals a game for about 10 games, but now everything is collapsing from the offense to defense and Carey Price can still play great, but allow 3-5 goals with the amount of odd-man rushes given up, so Price wouldn't be a consideration for me at this point even though he's the least of the worries in Montreal. Looking back, the Habs seriously had no business going on that 9-0-1 run and should buy Carey Price dinners for the rest of the season for giving the team all that breathing room to suck ass now.

I think I'd give the MVP to Ovechkin right now, especially if he keeps up this pace and I really hope he scores 70 goals. I'd put Crosby second, Kane third and Getzlaf fourth. It can be anyone's this year though, still more than half the season to play.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

RED WINGS


Of all the games I want them to win, beating the Leafs is #1.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



HOW HUGH JACKMAN STOLE XMAS said:


> RED WINGS
> 
> 
> Of all the games I want them to win, beating the Leafs is #1.


That's how I felt when the Ducks beat you the other night


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

LEAFS. Big comeback there. Gonna finish it off in the third.

As for the awards, heres what i have so far

Hart-Phillip
Calder-Morgan Reilly
Jack adams-Carlyle
Vezina-Bernier
Selke-Jay Mcclement
Lady Bing-probably some1 from the habs because it's an award for cowards


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

As usual, the Red Wings go back to their usual ways of letting the other team catch up in period 2, and then take the lead in period 3.

I am really bored with this routine. They know it doesn't end well, so, why the fuck do they keep doing it every single game?

We are on a big losing streak, yet again.


Missing Lord Zetterberg so fucking hard right now.


RIP Red Wings.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

What a comeback win for the Ducks :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Holy fuck, we won in a shootout!

So many people gonna call in sick to work Monday because they assumed they would be making fun of me, but, now I CAN POINT AND LAUGH.

Unreal, so fucking happy right now!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Merry Chipmas said:


> LEAFS. Big comeback there. Gonna finish it off in the third.
> 
> As for the awards, heres what i have so far
> 
> ...


HM got humbled. :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nh...ick-save-stuns-maple-073329868--nhl.html?vp=1


In case anyone missed this GOAT save.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Big 5 game homestand coming up. Good to be home for the holidays. After a 3-1 trip in Canada, it'll be interesting to see how this team finishes out a hot December and heads in to the New Year. 

Gotta get Tim Thomas back. Markstrom looked horrible in his return vs Winnipeg on Friday to finish the road trip. Will always have faith in Clemmy but realistically, we're asking a lot if Thomas is going to get hurt every month and Markstrom continues to struggle. A healthy Thomas/Clemmy tandem could continue to give this team a push, but right now that all rests of Thomas' health. 

A decent sized crowd for this homestand wouldn't be asking too much for Christmas, would it?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Joel Anthony said:


> Big 5 game homestand coming up. Good to be home for the holidays. After a 3-1 trip in Canada, it'll be interesting to see how this team finishes out a hot December and heads in to the New Year.
> 
> Gotta get Tim Thomas back. Markstrom looked horrible in his return vs Winnipeg on Friday to finish the road trip. Will always have faith in Clemmy but realistically, we're asking a lot if Thomas is going to get hurt every month and Markstrom continues to struggle. A healthy Thomas/Clemmy tandem could continue to give this team a push, but right now that all rests of Thomas' health.
> 
> A decent sized crowd for this homestand wouldn't be asking too much for Christmas, would it?


Good to see a Panthers fan around here, don't see them around on forums too often.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Too many fucking shootouts as of late, jeez.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Goodnight, sweetest of princes Tomas Hertl.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

9 in a row for the Ducks! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Did anyone see that OT goal that Buffalo scored last night? :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

#WinterClassic :mark:

#SEAofBLUE :mark:

7 days or something like that :mark:

My tickets better arrive in time :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



William Murderface said:


> 9 in a row for the Ducks! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


I got some heat here for picking the Ducks to make the Finals in pre-season. So if you'll excuse me for a second....










....but obviously it could all go horribly wrong after the break, so we'll see.

I'm concerned at who is in the nets for Anaheim going forward. They've gotten solid goaltending from Hiller, Fasth, and Anderson for stretches but no one has really outperformed the other and established themselves as "the guy."


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Jolly obby said:


> Too many fucking shootouts as of late, jeez.


I have grown tired of shootouts also. 

Tough luck on that Hertl injury. Brown took him out with that knee.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

This is a great time of the year when it comes to hockey.. NHL is in its playoff push, Canada's favourite tournment ever the World Junior Championships is on, and for those who are fans of European hockey, the Spengler cup is on too


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Takers Revenge said:


> This is a great time of the year when it comes to hockey.. NHL is in its playoff push, Canada's favourite tournment ever the World Junior Championships is on, and for those who are fans of European hockey, the Spengler cup is on too


This is all true but I'm looking forward to the Olympics right around the corner, too. Unfortunately I won't get to catch all of the games due to a planned trip for my job. Olympic Hockey is one of my favorites: very high skill level, big ice, and less goonery.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Unfortunetly im in the United States for school this year so im going to have to miss the good Canadian coverage of Olympic Hockey which sucks..

Canada is a clean 2-2 today though.. Although Vitkovichi gave them quite a battle today..


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Pens winger Pascal Dupuis having ACL surgery, possibly done for the year. The already injury depleted Penguins could really use another winger. Joe Vitale is playing top line wing with Crosby and Kunitz and he's a 4th line center.

I've been in the Scottie Upshall camp for a while but I'm not sure Florida wants to part with him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Pens winger Pascal Dupuis having ACL surgery, possibly done for the year. The already injury depleted Penguins could really use another winger. Joe Vitale is playing top line wing with Crosby and Kunitz and he's a 4th line center.
> 
> I've been in the Scottie Upshall camp for a while but I'm not sure Florida wants to part with him.


I'd trade Letang and finally get that #1 winger for Sid that he hasn't had since Hossa. I know that won't happen but wishful thinking, lol.

A trade has to happen now though, putting Dupuis on LTIR will free up some room to make that happen as well. Bennett is out till late January so i guess they will roll with Vitale until then?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Go Leafs Go


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Stad said:


> I'd trade Letang and finally get that #1 winger for Sid that he hasn't had since Hossa. I know that won't happen but wishful thinking, lol.
> 
> A trade has to happen now though, putting Dupuis on LTIR will free up some room to make that happen as well. Bennett is out till late January so i guess they will roll with Vitale until then?


Even Megna is out and he showed some promise skating with the top line guys. Vitale is an honest hockey player with good speed and forechecking but he is ideally a bottom six guy. It's a shame Bennett is hurt now because this could be his moment.

I'm intrigued on how this is handled by Shero. I would always be listening to offers on Letang. I don't think that trade could take place in season very easily. They can't just give him away, they need a young top six wing at the very least. I would love Pacioretty but Letang is very similar to PK Subban so I can't see Montreal making that deal. Although Therrien really liked Letang. Edmonton is the other team I would look at if I were trading Letang. So many young wingers to trade for there.

I bet they weather the storm for now and try to plug Bennett in then get a 2nd-3rd winger with some versatility near the deadline.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

http://www.tsn.ca/world_jrs/story/?id=439663

I dunno if anyone has seen this list or not but its the TSN World All Tim World Junior All Star Team.. Its worth a read..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*










lol Geno


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Cleavage said:


> lol Geno


:lmao

Geno is the man.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Patrick Kane is such a beast.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

My beloved Lord Zetterberg returned tonight and did what he does best <3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

What a collapse in the 3rd for the Hawks fpalm


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

We haven't had a good Blues-Hawks playoff series in way too long. I think it's time.

Bad news for the Bruins with Dennis Seidenberg reportedly out for the year. For as much (deserved) praise that Chara gets, Seidenberg is an excellent shut down defenseman, too.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Carey Price be beastin' again. Bonus points for doing it in front of Yzerman too.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



RatedR10 said:


> Carey Price be beastin' again. Bonus points for doing it in front of Yzerman too.


With his play, I think Price has earned at least a chance to start at the Olympics. I could see Canada doing to Price and Luongo what they did with Luongo and Brodeur at the 2010 Olympics where both guys get a few starts in the round-robin and they pick one from there.

Puck Daddy's writers posted their Team Canada picks, very interesting:
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...key-team-sochi-2014-yahoo-184228697--nhl.html


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Maelstrom21 said:


> We haven't had a good Blues-Hawks playoff series in way too long. I think it's time.
> 
> Bad news for the Bruins with Dennis Seidenberg reportedly out for the year. For as much (deserved) praise that Chara gets, Seidenberg is an excellent shut down defenseman, too.


That matchup scares me. I can see the Blues giving the Hawks a run for their money. It would be exciting to watch, but for my own reasons, I hope we don't see them much more.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

Looks like Parise might have a stress fracture in that foot that was ailing him about a month ago.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*

James Neal for Team Canada, a hat trick and 5 points tonight.

30 points in 21 games now, not sure how the hell you keep him off the team at that pace.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Well the 10 game winning streak is over  damn those Sharks once again.

Rematch on Tuesday though @ Honda Center :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Sharks swag. It can't be contained. You know this.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*



The Primer said:


> Sharks swag. It can't be contained. You know this.


:cuss::banplz:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Canada should take more penalties.. Its getting stupid..


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Canada ends up with the 5-2 win.

Saw this Bob McKenzie tweet this and thought it's a good idea by the coaching staff:



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> Didn't plan it obviously but CAN finished game today with top 3 lines aligned by leagues - all Q (Drouin), all Dub (Petan), all O (Horvat).


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also, Hawks not so bad*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Bad news for the Bruins with Dennis Seidenberg reportedly out for the year. For as much (deserved) praise that Chara gets, Seidenberg is an excellent shut down defenseman, too.


Very bad news for the Bruins. Seidenberg is going to be heavily missed in the playoffs. Him and Chara made a great shutdown defense-man unit. One of the reasons they won the cup in 11.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*



Spoiler: LOL







what's up, Leaf fans?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Therrien needs to be fucking fired ASAP and go back to the fucking circus he came from. Fucking clown.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Tough loss for the Cats tonight, huge win for the Rangers. Tomas Kopecky with a boneheaded play, leaving his zone after breaking his stick to get a new one and Girardi promptly steps up in that space to slap in the game tying goal. Not being able to shut out games, I thought we were over this. Tip of the cap to Tim Thomas in his return, though, heck of a game. Really stepped up. It's a shame so many of his amazing saves went for not because of a late slip by a vet like Kopecky. Also a shame that we couldn't score once in the shootout. 

If Thomas can stay healthy, I like our chances to continue making a push. Still a LOT of hockey left to be played.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*










he mad


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

This game is INSANE, fucking awesome goaltending from both sides, and my beloved LORD ZETTERBERG running wild, fuck, yes!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

I always get excited for outdoor games, but then after about 30 seconds I realize it's just another hockey game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

WINGS SUCK.

:ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Tatar fpalm

Howard needs to be better


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*



Stad said:


> WINGS SUCK.
> 
> :ti


You got beat by Jersey yesterday, didn't you?

LULZ to you, at least the Red Wings have an excuse for not excelling this year, they are rebuilding.

Also loling at 'Howard needs to be better'. Howard is a good goalie. People bitch when the Wings lose games where he has let in 2 out of 50 shots. The guys in front need to stop getting tired halfway through the 2nd period.

So many haters, so little knowledge.

I ain't bitter because my team lost, we won yesterday and that was the game I really wanted to win because Yzerman is my all time favorite player and I wanted his last time ever on the ice to be a win, and it happened. Both the Red Wings and Leafs played amazing today, something they don't do regularly.

Red Wings are not that far away from 1st place in our division, and this is a rebuilding team who got point after point from overtimes and shootouts.

Also, Zetterberg's breakaway was stopped because of the horn. No matter what team that would have been, shit like that is stupid. Stopping a play to switch sides, pretty lame.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*



Catalanotto said:


> You got beat by Jersey yesterday, didn't you?
> 
> LULZ to you, at least the Red Wings have an excuse for not excelling this year, they are rebuilding.
> 
> ...


Pens have always been terrible playing in NJ with Bylsma as their coach, they're like 2-10-2 or something so i'm not surprised they lost yesterday, not sure if you looked lately but the Pens are sitting 1st in the East.

And since when have the Wings been rebuilding? :kobe


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Comments like that, it is obvious you do not even follow the Red Wings, so, please just keep your comments to yourself. They have a lot of young guys on the team who are not as experienced. We are getting there, but, obviously more work needs to be done.

The Red Wings have also had struggles beating the Leafs over the years, and, if I remember correctly, they've got us beat on wins overall against us. This year, we have played them 3 times in the regular season (well, 1 game was the alumni) and we have beaten them twice.

Oh, but, I am sure it is ok for the Pens to lose against a team they struggle against, but, the Red Wings suck when they do it, amirite?

Red Wings making the playoffs the last 20+ years, man, what a garbage team.

I don't know why you always choose to talk shit about the Red Wings, but, ok. Sitting first doesn't mean they are going to win the cup, which they wont.

Anyway, I am not going to argue over this shit for the billionth time with you...you obviously have a problem with the Red Wings, that's cool. You like your team, I love my team. Red Wings fan till I die, no matter how bad they get.

Continue if you feel your day has not been completed yet. I will just ignore it because it's a circle of an argument.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Joffrey Lupul is a king :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Detroit has one of the oldest teams in the league, they aren't in rebuild mode. if the Wings were rebuilding they wouldn't be going out in the off-season and signing Alfie and Weiss.

You make fun of other peoples teams on this forum all the time lol, it's all in good fun, i'm mostly just joking around.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

cat pls go. this is the first time i've ever said something remotely negative about howard. 

gaa of 2.72 and a save pct of .907

okay, he doesn't need to be better. he's been stellar and deserves the vezina this season.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Detroit is lucky they moved to the Eastern Conference. If they were still in the West they would be battling it out with the likes of Edmonton and Calgary for dead last in conference.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

I wish Bernier weren't a Leaf so I could cheer for him more. At least my fantasy team benefits, though. That game was fun after the 1st.

How about Team USA's selections? I don't get keeping Ryan, Yandle and Bishop off the team one bit.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Blake Wheeler over Bobby Ryan and Justin Faulk over Jack Johnson for Team USA leave me scratching my head.

This is a long read but it's a very interesting look into the Team USA selection process by Scott Burnside with a ton of inside access, worth the read if you have 15 or so minutes: http://espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/10195703/how-us-hockey-team-bound-sochi-olympics-was-named

I'm also kind of surprised the Leafs were able to get Tim Gleason in return for John-Michael Liles and his awful contract. I've always thought Gleason was a solid defenseman that would help a team in the playoffs.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Gleason's play has gone downhill.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*



RatedR10 said:


> Gleason's play has gone downhill.


I'll admit to not watching Carolina much so maybe it isn't a big win for the Leafs.

At worst, Gleason has a slightly lower cap hit and brings a different skill set than Liles.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Blake Wheeler over Bobby Ryan and Justin Faulk over Jack Johnson for Team USA leave me scratching my head.
> 
> This is a long read but it's a very interesting look into the Team USA selection process by Scott Burnside with a ton of inside access, worth the read if you have 15 or so minutes: http://espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/10195703/how-us-hockey-team-bound-sochi-olympics-was-named
> 
> I'm also kind of surprised the Leafs were able to get Tim Gleason in return for John-Michael Liles and his awful contract. I've always thought Gleason was a solid defenseman that would help a team in the playoffs.


Erik Johnson you mean? Bobby Ryan getting snuffed was a head scratcher to me though, but Wheeler will be good on the big ice, he's big and fast. I've always liked Wheeler and wanted him on the Pens, imagine him on Sid's wing? :banderas

I'm still trying to figure out how Orpik made the team over Yandle and EJ though?? Orpik should be no where near this team IMO lol.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

No Ben Bishop on Team USA doesn't make sense to me. He is having an incredible year. Even with Ryan Miller you could take Miller, Bishop and Quick and go from there. 

No Bobby Ryan or Kyle Okposo was surprising. Ryan is on the way to probably his best season of his career so far and was on the 2010 team. 

Jack Johnson (though a little overrated) probably should have made it. 

A lot of people are questioning Paul Martin making the team but he made it in 2010 but didn't play due to injury. Was not really surprised to see him on the team. 

I'm assuming Orpik is on the team for some veteran leadership? Kind of like when Langenbrunner and Rafalski were on the team in 2010. I wasn't expecting Dustin Byfuglien to make it but I was kind of hoping he would. 

Overall I like the team we are sending. We got some guys who can score in Kane, Kessel, Parise, Pavelski, Pacioretty, Backes (who I'm a big fan of....he played for the USHL team we have here) and Kesler. I think we will medal.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Wheeler is certainly skilled but when he got traded from Boston I remember someone saying that he plays like the smallest 6'4 guy ever and it's always stuck with me. Certainly got some great hands and speed, just spends a lot of time on the perimeter for such a big guy.

Justin Faulk has never impressed me much. Solid player but Olympic player? I know Shero tried hard to get him in the Jordan Staal trade with Carolina but the Canes would not bite. So it goes without saying that both Shero and Bylsma were in favor of Faulk.

Anyone want to pick a captain? I got Ryan Suter. Very dependable and just seems like his time.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Suter or Dustin Brown


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

TIL Lupul backwards is Lupul

:ksi2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Callahan is my pick for captain, even though he shouldn't even be on the team IMO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

I AM REALLY FUCKING HAPPY.

Cat not being fussed because the old man Red Wingy Dingys won a meaningless game yesterday made me chuckle.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

Russian coach taunts the USA bench after the empty net goal.










:ti


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Phillip > Stad also JM IS GOING TO THE WINTER CLASSIC*

F*cking Russians. Im suprised the US bench didnt all end up on the ice and a major brawl started.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Seriously though, such an amazing time being at the Winter Classic. 

Atmosphere was electric. About 50% fans for each team which makes for a great back and forth crowd. I'm sure this stuff doesn't get picked up well by the TV. I will watch the TV broadcast soon so I can check that out. 

Only bad part of the experience was the 3 hours (3 FUCKING HOURS) it took to get out of Ann Arbor after the game. Really though, not much can be done about this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

You get drunk JM? 

Let's see some pictures of where you were sitting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I had a few beers.

Warm ups 



About an inch to the left of the Winter Classic sign, is Don Cherry in the black fedora



Opening faceoff



Shootout



Hand Shakes



Video I took about an hour before the game


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Your fucking crazy JM, it looked cold as hell there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

You had some pretty damn good seats, looks like it would've been a blast.

The crowd came off pretty good on TV i thought, but yeah obviously nothing like being there live.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

It certainly wasn't warm, IYF lulz. Layers were key but my toes were pretty much numb the entire time.

I took a while picking seats cause I didn't want to be too low as the angle sucks but didn't want to be too far away either. Settled on that row, worked out pretty well!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I bet it was no different then being in Canada right? haha


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Well I guess but I'm not usually outside for 7 hours or whatever it was lol. I'm used to it though ya, spent much time in Edmonton in the winter which is far worse.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I freeze my ass off in 50 degree weather haha, I think I would have died at that game to be honest.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

It was 13 I believe. Which means nothing to me being from Canada lol. I think it's about -10 Celcius which is cold but not awful. It's mostly the time, not the temperature. -10 isn't THAT bad.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

It sounds terrifying for a guy that has lived in southern California his whole life


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

The winter classic crowd came off good on TV but of course I was watching the NBC feed and not the shitty CBC one that mutes the crowd whenever they're loud


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I went to the Penguins-Capitals game at Heinz Field and it was a spectacle but I would have rathered the snow and cold. It was pretty warm and actually rained for a lot of the Pens-Caps game. Still an awesome time.

Pens claimed Taylor Pyatt off waivers. I was a little excited until I remembered it wasn't 2007. Low risk claim though, we'll hope for the best. Even call-ups like Andrew Ebbett and Chris Connor are getting hurt now, so the Pens could use warm bodies.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Yeah, -10 isn't all that bad. It was -35 here yesterday while the game was on, but still sitting in -10 for that period of time you will get cold no matter what.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I understand why Team USA left Ryan off the team though I don't agree with it. It's a bigger ice surface and Ryan is not the best skater. But using this logic why the heck was Orpik picked over Yandle? Orpik brings zero offense from the backend and is as slow as molasses.

Is Bylsma the head coach? If so he probably had a huge influence in bringing in two guys from his team. USA will struggle to score goals. Torts should be the head coach.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I think Orpik rounds out the defence a little better than Yandle does combining talents and all. They are building teams, not all-star teams. I probably would have gone Yandle over Faulk.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Alim said:


> The winter classic crowd came off good on TV but of course I was watching the NBC feed and not the shitty CBC one that mutes the crowd whenever they're loud


CBC just sucks. I lol'd when they went to commercials with 5 minutes left and didn't come back to the came until there were 2 minutes left.



Alim said:


> I understand why Team USA left Ryan off the team though I don't agree with it. It's a bigger ice surface and Ryan is not the best skater. But using this logic why the heck was Orpik picked over Yandle? Orpik brings zero offense from the backend and is as slow as molasses.
> 
> Is Bylsma the head coach? If so he probably had a huge influence in bringing in two guys from his team. USA will struggle to score goals. Torts should be the head coach.


USA is gonna get crushed unless their goaltenders steal games. I'm still wondering why the hell they brought in Howard over Bishop. Howard hasn't been on his game this season and has been hurt for a good amount of time too, whereas you have Bishop, who, yeah, doesn't have that experience on that big setting yet, but he's putting up a 21-5-3 record with a SV% above .930 and a GAA below 2. I don't know why they'd leave him off the team. Whenever I've seen him play, he's been great.

I also don't think experience should be an issue. Eventually, you need to give younger guys a chance so they can get used to the setting for later events.

------------

also, Bobby Ryan ain't happy one bit with Brian Burke.



> “They were direct quotes and it’s unfortunate they feel that way,” said Ryan. “That’s their opinions and they’ve got to form a team. I guess to a certain degree you have to respect it.
> 
> “You don’t have to agree with it, right? But you could have just cut me. You didn’t have to ... Actually I almost feel degraded when it comes out like that. It is what it is. That’s their decision. That’s how they feel about it. I will remember it and use it as motivation.”
> 
> “It makes you want to prove them wrong,” said Ryan. “I spent the first half trying to prove them wrong. I felt I was the odd man out _ even in the summer in my conversations.


Burke's comments:



> “I think we have to know what we’re taking with Bobby,” says Burke, who had him in Anaheim when the Ducks won the Stanley Cup in 2007.
> 
> “He’s a passive guy,” Burke says. And over 82 games, yes, Saad and or Pacioretty might be more attractive than Ryan. But Ryan’s a game-breaker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

The comments on Bobby Ryan, Jack Johnson, and Keith Yandle particularly were cutting, but as Hyman Roth famously said: this is the business they've chosen.

Criticism is real when you have a behind the scenes access. A high level team like this was going to leave good players home so you have to be honest about the flaws of these players. Even at the levels of hockey I've played and coached, these discussions happen when you're picking a team. There's a reason they do not usually involve the players, it can get ugly when you have to pick apart someone's game.

For his part, Ryan has handled it pretty well. I especially liked his comments about using it as motivation. That's what he should do, it's really all he can do at this point.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Bobby Ryan gon' get that hat trick tonight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

looks like the Habs and Sabres are discussing a deal around Briere. 

I'm really scared because I don't trust Bergevin one bit. Such a terrible signing in the first place. fpalm


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Do you guys think Crawford will make Team Canada?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



RatedR10 said:


> USA is gonna get crushed unless their goaltenders steal games. I'm still wondering why the hell they brought in Howard over Bishop. Howard hasn't been on his game this season and has been hurt for a good amount of time too, whereas you have Bishop, who, yeah, doesn't have that experience on that big setting yet, but he's putting up a 21-5-3 record with a SV% above .930 and a GAA below 2. I don't know why they'd leave him off the team. Whenever I've seen him play, he's been great.


Agreed. I don't know about crushed but we (USA) will need a goalie to stand on his head a little bit. Which makes no sense why we aren't sending Bishop. He has been one of the best goalies in the NHL this year. But with Miller and JQ we are in good hands there. Howard going makes no sense whatsoever. Craig Anderson probably should have gone in his place but Howard won't see the ice IMHO. 

Lets not act like we are sending a bunch of scrubs over there though. Granted, we don't have the depth Canada does but this is a very talented team USA.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



El Conquistador said:


> Do you guys think Crawford will make Team Canada?


Probably. I'd say Luongo, Carey Price and Crawford. 

This Dallas Stars fan is hoping Tyler Seguin makes it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Agreed. I don't know about crushed but we (USA) will need a goalie to stand on his head a little bit. Which makes no sense why we aren't sending Bishop. He has been one of the best goalies in the NHL this year. But with Miller and JQ we are in good hands there. Howard going makes no sense whatsoever. Craig Anderson probably should have gone in his place but Howard won't see the ice IMHO.
> 
> Lets not act like we are sending a bunch of scrubs over there though. Granted, we don't have the depth Canada does but this is a very talented team USA.


Craig Anderson has been horrible this year, even worse than Howard lol. They probably didn't take Bishop cause he's not proven enough yet, it won't matter anyway cause Miller or Quick will be the starter.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I thought Saad deserved a spot on USA (no homer). Fast, can kill power plays, can provide offense on the advantage, good playmaker, etc,.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Luongo and Price are locks for Canada for sure. Third will be one of Smith or Crawford. 



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Agreed. I don't know about crushed but we (USA) will need a goalie to stand on his head a little bit. Which makes no sense why we aren't sending Bishop. He has been one of the best goalies in the NHL this year. But with Miller and JQ we are in good hands there. Howard going makes no sense whatsoever. Craig Anderson probably should have gone in his place but Howard won't see the ice IMHO.
> 
> Lets not act like we are sending a bunch of scrubs over there though. Granted, we don't have the depth Canada does but this is a very talented team USA.


Why does it make no sense that they aren't sending Bishop to be the goalie that doesn't dress when they need a goalie to stand on their head? lol

bishop/Howard it doesn't really matter. They aren't playing unless both Miller and Quick completely suck or get injured. 

These teams need to look at body or work, not just what a young goalie has done in a hot first half of a season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I think Bernier would make a good #3 for Canada as well but winning games for Toronto is enough for me.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Stad said:


> Craig Anderson has been horrible this year, even worse than Howard lol. They probably didn't take Bishop cause he's not proven enough yet, it won't matter anyway cause Miller or Quick will be the starter.


Agreed Anderson has not been good this year. He was fantastic last year though. Agreed, it's kind of irrelevant because Miller or Quick will start.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



El Conquistador said:


> I thought Saad deserved a spot on USA (no homer). Fast, can kill power plays, can provide offense on the advantage, good playmaker, etc,.


Saad would not have been a homer pick at all. He is having a hell of a year. Still pretty young (what like 22?) so maybe that is why? 



JM said:


> Why does it make no sense that they aren't sending Bishop to be the goalie that doesn't dress when they need a goalie to stand on their head? lol


Well we might need him and who knows if Miller can be anywhere close to as good as he was in 2010 and Quick has battled a groin injury. Who knows man. I'm confident Miller will be fine. He is on a terrible team....and Buffalo is my 2nd fave team behind Dallas.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Bobby Ryan lacked intensity tonight but Kyle Okposo really did a great job trying to prove Team USA wrong with an OT goal and a nifty assist on Thomas Vanek's goal.

Team Canada is going to be a tough call, too. The first two goalies are all but assured to be Luongo and Price then.....I don't know. Crawford has the playoff track record and no one else who was in original consideration has really distinguished themselves.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I'd go with Crawford as the third.

Although I still say my original plan of bringing no goalies and playing with 6 skaters at all times would probably work better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

If you're going by body of work then ya, probably Crawford. I think Mike Smith has more experience representing Canada though which could be a factor. 

Bernier is sorta the same thing as Bishop. Not enough of a sample size. They'll both be around for 2018 though, and if they keep up how they are playing this year then that could be their chance. Bishop's #s are obviously better than Bernier's. GAA anyway but I'm assuming he faces FAR less shots. I have no stats to back this up of course.

Luongo and Miller probably both won't be around for 2018.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Subban wants that Team Canada spot. 4 point night and looked absolutely dominant tonight. Whoa.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Subban is a lock for the team no doubt.

I could care less who the 3rd goalie is for Canada, they could bring Fleury for all i care. He isn't gonna see the ice anyway unless both goalies get injured lol.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

The starting job is Lou's anyway and he's not going to pull a Brodeur like 2010 so Price and whoever else can have their asses glued to the bench and have a cup of coffee in the meantime


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Four game winning streak for Flyers snapped 

Couturier in usual pussykidney form and giving up two PPs that didn't even accomplish anything.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Alim said:


> The starting job is Lou's anyway and he's not going to pull a Brodeur like 2010 so Price and whoever else can have their asses glued to the bench and have a cup of coffee in the meantime


I'm pretty sure Price will be starting, or at least he deserves to be anyway.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Stad said:


> I'm pretty sure Price will be starting, or at least he deserves to be anyway.


Lol no. Luongo has much more experience with not only Team Canada but on larger ice as well. He won gold with them in 2010 as the starter and just because Price is on a hot streak doesn't make him the starter. Unless Luongo pulls a Brodeur from 2010, he's starting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I concur. 100%.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

While I agree that Luongo will start, I wouldn't say Price is on a 'hot streak.' He's actually put up his two worst games in his last two starts, but if it weren't for Price's play this season, the Habs would be fighting for a playoff position, probably not even be in one at this point.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I think Luongo gets the first shot but he'll have a short lease. Price will play one of the preliminary games.

Marty Brodeur said today that the three goalies should be Price, Luongo, and Marc-Andre Fleury. Fleury is having a strong year and he's been there before as the #3. I'm not advocating him as the choice, just providing a little background.

I get the feeling that if Canada, or the US for that matter, needs to go to their 3rd goalie then they have a lot of problems.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Patrick Sharp= MVP


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Patrick Sharp= MVP


Not sure if you're serious or not?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I was just texting a Canadian buddy of mine about Team Canada and he said he would put money on guys like Kunitz and Sharp not making the team to take guys from the system (WC, WJC) like Rick Nash and Eric Staal. Nash has looked like a total stiff tonight against the Pens. As an American, I'm okay with it. As a fan of both Kunitz and Sharp, it bums me out.

Meanwhile, Kunitz and Crosby are showing off their world class chemistry. Rangers looked in a bit of disarray against the Pens tonight. They had a lot of shots but mainly shots from the perimeter.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Patrick Kane= MVP


Fixed


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*










Another 3 point night for the Kid, might as well hand that Hart trophy over right now. :kobe3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I was just texting a Canadian buddy of mine about Team Canada and he said he would put money on guys like Kunitz and Sharp not making the team to take guys from the system (WC, WJC) like Rick Nash and Eric Staal. Nash has looked like a total stiff tonight against the Pens. As an American, I'm okay with it. As a fan of both Kunitz and Sharp, it bums me out.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kunitz and Crosby are showing off their world class chemistry. Rangers looked in a bit of disarray against the Pens tonight. They had a lot of shots but mainly shots from the perimeter.


Nash better be no where near Team Canada, he has been god awful all season long. I'll be pissed if he ends up making the team.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

You can most definitely make a case for Patrick Kane as the MVP of the season so far.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> You can most definitely make a case for Patrick Kane as the MVP of the season so far.


For 2nd place, yes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nash will be on Team Canada if I was guessing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JM said:


> Nash will be on Team Canada if I was guessing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rick Nash and his 16 points this season who plays with no intensity and is lazy in all facets of the game, here is your invitation to Team Canada!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

lol I'm not going to disagree with you.

I will say though, I'm pretty sure there were doubts about Nash last time and he had a great tournament. He plays great with great players.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JM said:


> *lol I'm not going to disagree with you.*
> 
> I will say though, I'm pretty sure there were doubts about Nash last time and he had a great tournament. He plays great with great players.


I know, it will just be funny/ridiculous if he does end up making the team.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Hey Russia ( and the swedish coach )






Hopefully Canada in the final.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Stad said:


> Rick Nash and his 16 points this season who plays with no intensity and is lazy in all facets of the game, here is your invitation to Team Canada!


Sweet. Send 20 guys like that! 

USA USA USA!!!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Canada is in a bad way right now. Down 3-1 about 5 minutes into the third against Finland. Could set up Finland vs. Sweden in a Nordic Grudge Match for the WJC Championship.

I've been impressed by Curtis Lazar, Anthony Mantha, and Derrick Pouliot on Canada.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

LOL Canada being outclassed by Finland. Well thats kinda disappointing. I much rather see Sweden/Canada then Sweden/Finland in the Finals. But with the way Canada has been playing that Sweden/Canada would have been way too easy for Sweden. And we want a fight!

Hockey is your game eh? Hasent been for years. Deal with it!

But to Finland, let the best team win tomorrow! We had a pretty close game in the group and Finland has gotten better.

Finland- Chance to get their first gold since 1998. First medal since 2006
Sweden- Our fifth final in seven years. Our third straight final. Win or lose, we have had one hell of a youth movement these last couple of years.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Nice tactical injury there by Haapala bama

Going to be a sweet game vs Sweden tomorrow. Too bad it's on at the same time with the volleyball WC qualifier, not going to be able to focus to either one properly.



Maelstrom21 said:


> Could set up Finland vs. Sweden in a Nordic Grudge Match for the WJC Championship.


I thought we ended the feud in 2011? 6-1 and shit? :kaep


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

That was a very disappointing ending.. I dislike European reffing a lot too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Going to lose my shit if one more person calls that Russia/Sweden incident a "brawl"

That was handbags at 10 paces.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



RKing85 said:


> Going to lose my shit if one more person calls that Russia/Sweden incident a "brawl"
> 
> That was handbags at 10 paces.


Yep but the Swedish player who left the penalty box and went after the Russian player could be missing the championship game. I think that's part of the reason Sweden's coach got so upset, it was directed at his own guy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*









That moment when the Chicago players feel bad for everyone in the league and decide to let someone else have the top spot.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JasonLives said:


> But to Finland, let the best team win tomorrow! We had a pretty close game in the group and Finland has gotten better.
> 
> Finland- Chance to get their first gold since 1998. First medal since 2006
> Sweden- Our fifth final in seven years. Our third straight final. Win or lose, we have had one hell of a youth movement these last couple of years.


Thats one of my concerns, you see Sweden in finals a lot of times. Nations like Canada/USA has strong movement for youths icehockey. And Finland f.e is just 3 steps behind most of the time.

I'm going to enjoy if Finland wins gold tomorrow because the way future is shaping up, Finland gets there every 10+ years just because some decision makers don't get 'the message'

I'm impressed how Finland has been playing in this tournament and tomorrow will be hopefully a great and even matched final.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Watched the last 10 minutes of the Rangers-Leafs beatdown, wow. Toronto didn't look interested in being on the ice at all. I guess they felt less pressure after the 24/7 cameras were gone....but in a bad way.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Panthers give up another game tying goal with under 2 minutes to play in the 3rd but actually WIN in the shootout this time. :mark: Tim Thomas was a wall in the SO. 

Seth Jones made a big mistake that led to a goal, but came back with a big one of his own late. Liked what I saw from him overall. 

Speaking of mistakes, it was good to see Kopecky get the GW'er in the shootout after he pretty much gave up the game tying goal last game vs. the Rangers. He won this one in 6, unlike the 10th round winner he had last month vs Washington. Jovanovski made his season debut as well, great to get the captain back. JOVOCOP.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JasonLives said:


> LOL Canada being outclassed by Finland. Well thats kinda disappointing. I much rather see Sweden/Canada then Sweden/Finland in the Finals. But with the way Canada has been playing that Sweden/Canada would have been way too easy for Sweden. And we want a fight!
> 
> *Hockey is your game eh? Hasent been for years. Deal with it!*
> 
> ...


:hayden3

From the last Olympics 









Also you do realize that Canada has 4 or 5 junior eligible guys in the NHL right now that weren't made available for the tournament right? But yeah hockey isnt our game because we don't win tournaments like this or the world championships that we never even come close to sending our best possible teams to. When we send our best players we win. Period. Pls go


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Chip Kelly said:


> :hayden3
> 
> From the last Olympics
> 
> Also you do realize that Canada has 4 or 5 junior eligible guys in the NHL right now that weren't made available for the tournament right? But yeah hockey isnt our game because we don't win tournaments like this or the world championships that we never even come close to sending our best possible teams to. When we send our best players we win. Period. Pls go


Like I said, "for several years". What has Canada done since that Olympic gold 2010? Nothing.

And Canada is the only team that always cant send their absolute best to Juniors and the World Championship?
Before 2010 Canada won Gold five straight years in a row in the juniors. So what changed? You had all you best players then but not now? Not likely.

Who ever sends their best team to the World Championship? Last WC you sent all NHL players, and one KHL player ( still no medal ). Not the absolute best, but still good enough players for the NHL. 
Sweden sent 12 players from the Swedish Hockey League and the rest different european Leagues/KHL/NHL. And Canada cry about not being able to send their best team? Unless you mean Swedish League > NHL.
Oh, and Finland had 1 NHL player.

Oh but wait, I forgot. You got the woman hockey team. Congrats! :dance

Canada might have been the BIG GUY up until Olympics 2010. After that hockey has not been your game. Probably not even in the Top 3.

Canada has the most registered hockey players in the world. You just have an awful percentage when it comes to actual good players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JasonLives said:


> Like I said, "for several years". What has Canada done since that Olympic gold 2010? Nothing.
> 
> And Canada is the only team that always cant send their absolute best to Juniors and the World Championship?
> Before 2010 Canada won Gold five straight years in a row in the juniors. So what changed? You had all you best players then but not now? Not likely.
> ...


lolololololololololololol

No one cries about the World Championships cause no one gives a single fuck about the World Championships. Everyone in Canada is still watching the Stanley Cup playoffs.

Wait and see what happens when we have our absolute best team in Soshi.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

If Canada had Morgan Reilly, Nathan Mckinnon, Sean Monahan and Ryan Murray (guys playing big minutes in the nhl) at this tournament it wouldnt even be close. Not that it really matters though since the world jrs and world championships dont really mean shit. About 75% of the nhl are canadians. But pls go on thinking were not a top 3 team in the world because of unimportant tournaments where our players(the best in the world) dont play. We'll see how that holds up at the Olympics


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JM said:


> lolololololololololololol
> 
> No one cries about the World Championships cause no one gives a single fuck about the World Championships. Everyone in Canada is still watching the Stanley Cup playoffs.


hate to put the needle in but... when did Canadian team win that last time? Been a long time hasn't it? And i'm actually rooting for ANY canadian team to win it for change.



JM said:


> Wait and see what happens when we have our absolute best team in Soshi.


i wish Finland could brag like that.. but we can't


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Banez said:


> hate to put the needle in but... when did Canadian team win that last time? Been a long time hasn't it? And i'm actually rooting for ANY canadian team to win it for change.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish Finland could brag like that.. but we can't


It probably has been a while.

When was the last time anyone cared about the World Championships outside of Europe?

Hint: The answer to your question happened before the answer to my question.

The World Championship games all air at obscure times, we send a completely forced squad based on who's actually willing and available to go play. Seriously, the tournament is pointless.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Oh man, I can already tell the Olympics are going to be fun around here.

In Finland's defense and in the interest of full disclosure, they are missing players also. Aleksander Barkov (Florida) and Olli Maatta (Pittsburgh) are both in the NHL and Kasperi Kapanen was injured prior to the tournament.

Today's gold medal game should be fun.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JM said:


> It probably has been a while.
> 
> When was the last time anyone cared about the World Championships outside of Europe?
> 
> ...


Could make world championships more interesting if they wouldn't do it every year. And if the best players from NHL could join up as well the event would be slightly more interesting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

The World Cup of Hockey and Canada Cup before that is what people cared about. They should bring that back.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

And Canada is without a medal again. Russia wins easily 2-1.

They dont give a shit? Tell that to the large part of the Canadian crowd that went here just to see Canada play hockey. Even interviewd a woman who went here for her honeymoon to see Canada win gold. Worst honeymoon ever!

But gotta give props, that crowd did a hell of a job. Which is why I also wanted Sweden/Canada in the junior final. Win or lose, the crowd atmosphere would have been awesome.



Chip Kelly said:


> About 75% of the nhl are canadians.


Nope, 52.2% to be exact right now.




JM said:


> we send a completely forced squad based on who's actually willing and available to go play.


So basically players dont give a shit about representing their country. No wonder canadian hockey is awful right now. No heart for the country!

But doesnt that go for every country? Who is willing and available? We had 5-6 NHL players last World Championship and we have over 60 total in NHL. Far from the A-team, and we still won it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm Canadian and I think Canada wont win gold this year

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JasonLives said:


> Nope, 52.2% to be exact right now.


So over half the players in the best league in the world are Canadian and we're not a top 3 team in the world because we dont win 2nd tier tournaments where our best players arent playing because theyre busy playing in the NHL? Try harder


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JasonLives said:


> So basically players dont give a shit about representing their country. No wonder canadian hockey is awful right now. No heart for the country!
> 
> But doesnt that go for every country? Who is willing and available? We had 5-6 NHL players last World Championship and we have over 60 total in NHL. Far from the A-team, and we still won it.


Wut? 

People aren't available because they are leading their teams in the Stanley Cup playoffs. And they may not want to play because they just finished an 82 game schedule and may want to spend some time with their families. Nothing wrong with that. 

And no that doesn't go for every country. All the countries in Europe have a large contingency playing in EUROPE. Some very good players as well. Guys that would rather stay at home and play rather than come across the pond to the NHL. It doesn't always mean they couldn't play in the NHL. 

Beyond that, these teams aren't all-star teams. When Canada takes a team to the Olympics it is carefully formulated, not just a collection of the absolute most skilled players at each position. The team that Canada sends to the World Championships is just thrown together and never gels. When we do win it's just because we are Canada and we're really good at hockey. 

A bunch of experts have Canada finishing 7th at the Olympics. Guess where these experts are situated? Europe. Guess what these projects are based on? World Championships. 

BTW, I said nothing about the World Juniors. Canada does care about the World Juniors. I am speaking purely about the World Championships.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Evgeni Malkin taking warmups today for the Pens, likely to play!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Oh man, I can already tell the Olympics are going to be fun around here.


Agreed. Agree or disagree it's nice to find fellow hockey heads. 

I just noticed your sig quote. :mark:

Huge SP fan here.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

spoiler russia wins


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

I am not overly confident that Canada will win gold this year. I really want them to, but I just don't see it happening. Hope I'm wrong. I'm going to change my sleep schedule for the Olympics. Stay up all night and watch Olympics, go to work, then sleep in the evening.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Finland wins! Finland wins! Finland wins! Cements their status as the best hockey nation in europe imo


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*










Pretty much sums it up. Suck on this refs.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Chip Kelly said:


> So over half the players in the best league in the world are Canadian and we're not a top 3 team in the world because we dont win 2nd tier tournaments where our best players arent playing because theyre busy playing in the NHL? Try harder


But that goes for EVERY country. Every country has good to great players in the NHL, that are either stuck there for the juniors or cant move because of the playoffs. Its fair play.

Canada has more, yes. But that also means they have a lot more to chose from. 

Hell, you have close to 600,000 registered hockeyplayers in the country. 

Sweden won the Olymic Gold in 2006. But I sure didnt see us as the best team in 2007 or 2008 because of it. Like you are trying to make it out because of a win in 2010.




JM said:


> Wut?
> 
> People aren't available because they are leading their teams in the Stanley Cup playoffs. And they may not want to play because they just finished an 82 game schedule and may want to spend some time with their families. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


I dont think the "wants to be with the family" makes much sense. Everyone who plays in the NHL aims for the Stanley Cup finals. Which usually ends in June. The WC tournament takes place in May. So for him to play and extra two weeks after regular season or quarter final shouldnt be a problem if the body is fit for action. Its not like he has much family time during the playoffs either way. 

When the country comes calling, if you arent injuried you come and play. And be happy to play! If a player stays home because he doesnt feel like it, that player is most likely off the team for good. It should be an honor to play for your country. If you dont have that honor, then you shouldnt be even in the Olympics either. Because in the end, you play for your country not for yourself.

Always sensed that team Canada has no heart. Now I know why.

But isnt it also a coaching problem then. Isnt that his job? To put together an actual TEAM. Thats what he gets paid for. Not just take out the best players, but the best for an actual team. I would be really angry if a coach never did his job and continued to devalue the countries national team. Especially when the potential is there.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Congratulations Finland! We should have scored a few goals in the first and second period but that was some good defense in the way. 
Finland clearly the better team in overtime.
Awesome to see my hometown player, Wallmark, easily be the best player in Sweden in the final. And absolutly top 3 threwout the tournament. And that guy has still gone undrafted. And will be in the squad next year.

Cemented my feelings on the Top 5 best teams in the world before this match. 

1.Sweden
2.Russia
3.USA
4.Finland
5.Canada


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

That was a sweet win.

Sweden dominated the puck whole game, i wouldn't have minded seeing the game play out on 3 rounds but the referees were determined to get game even i guess, 2 blind calls for penalties which are at best questionable.

I wonder if there was no goal on 3rd period for Sweden if the referees would have blown another penalty for Finland.

Loving the gold but knowing same time that next gold for Finland could take 5+ years if i'm being realistic.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*

Sweden will most likely get their sweet revenge over us Finns come May.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



JasonLives said:


> I dont think the "wants to be with the family" makes much sense. Everyone who plays in the NHL aims for the Stanley Cup finals. Which usually ends in June. The WC tournament takes place in May. So for him to play and extra two weeks after regular season or quarter final shouldnt be a problem if the body is fit for action. Its not like he has much family time during the playoffs either way.
> 
> When the country comes calling, if you arent injuried you come and play. And be happy to play! If a player stays home because he doesnt feel like it, that player is most likely off the team for good. It should be an honor to play for your country. If you dont have that honor, then you shouldnt be even in the Olympics either. Because in the end, you play for your country not for yourself.
> 
> ...


You are confused.

Players have a contractual obligation to their team and they honor that. They don't have a contractual obligation or any obligation for that matter to play for their Country. This isn't 1910. Next comes family, sometimes before the team and rightfully so. When they no longer have to report to WORK each day some people just like to go home to their families, not play in some meaningless tournament thousands of miles a way that no one in Canada watches or cares about.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sweden will most likely get their sweet revenge over us Finns come May.


not in february at olympics then?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



JM said:


> You are confused.
> 
> Players have a contractual obligation to their team and they honor that. They don't have a contractual obligation or any obligation for that matter to play for their Country. This isn't 1910. Next comes family, sometimes before the team and rightfully so. When they no longer have to report to WORK each day some people just like to go home to their families, not play in some meaningless tournament thousands of miles a way that no one in Canada watches or cares about.


Imo there is a contract called "country honor". But I guess that just works over here. 
I can understand that family comes first when your wife is pregnant, or you have a family emergency. Otherwise I dont see it. Never heard a player that has been asked and just said "No, dont feel like it". 
Like I sad, its players with no heart for the country. 

No wonder a team like Sweden has moved passed Canada. We take pride in playing for our country. 

But around 2010 something happened with team Canada. Looking at their standings before and after is like day and night. It was final after final before that. Now, no medal in the WC since 2009. Canada was in the finals of the juniors for ten straight years. And now a bronze at best the last three years.

Thats why I dont rank Canada as the best. You have to be consistant with what you do, win, final or just medal. Thats the top. Not being out of the podium.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

lol you keep taking shots like it's some question of Canadian's character. The fact is, the tournament means a lot more in Europe than it does in Canada and the US. You guys take the tournament seriously? Congrats! Good for you! That's why the tournament is always in Europe. If it was in Canada, they wouldn't even be able to fill junior arena's. Canada builds towards Olympics. We do not and have not ever cared about the World Championships. This isn't just the players, it's the entire country. 

Guess who won the last World Cup? Something Canada actually cared about. 

Players would 1425425425425425425454245254254252454254254254254252X rather win a Stanley Cup than win a "World Championships" Gold Medal.

Sorry to say, but the tournament is a joke.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Calm down, JM.

I'll start this off by saying Ryan's exclusion in the US roster is absolutely hilarious. Especially when fucking *ORPIK* is on the team. :ti A guy that wouldn't even make Canada's C team. 

Far as Canada goes I think it's time to give Price the nod and see how he does. I also think Lu will do great if the opportunity presents itself. Won't be bothered with either scenario.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

lulz, I couldn't be more calm. Does actual discussion take place so infrequently in the NHL thread that any sort of debate is greeted with calm downs?

Orpik and Ryan don't even play the same position. I'm not sure why you chose to compare those 2. Who would you replace with Ryan? I'm guessing someone who has more intensity and is a better skater.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I was ranting about the two separately, not in regards to one replacing the other.

And cut it off with the intensity crap.







He's played his way into an Olympic roster and him being excluded has more to do with Burkey being asshurt for whatever reason.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Entertaining 6-5 win for the Pens today over Winnipeg. A game that drives the coaches nuts because of mental errors and poor defense but aesthetically pleasing to the viewer. Malkin looked great in his comeback game. James Neal was happy to have his buddy back and looked awesome.



A$AP said:


> Calm down, JM.
> 
> I'll start this off by saying Ryan's exclusion in the US roster is absolutely hilarious. Especially when fucking *ORPIK* is on the team. :ti A guy that wouldn't even make Canada's C team.


I'm in agreement with you but Bobby Ryan is a forward and Brooks Orpik is a defenseman. Apples and anvils. For all you non-Penguins fans, you are getting a glimpse of Dan Bylsma's lineup decisions. There was no way Orpik and Martin would be missing out on Team USA. It's like how he dresses Deryk Engelland, Tanner Glass, and Craig Adams NO MATTER WHAT over glory boy first round picks with potential like Beau Bennett and Simon Despres.

I'm sure Orpik will play every game for Team USA, regardless of result.

One guy who got snubbed that we haven't heard a lot about is Jason Pominville. He's a guy who plays with Parise and is having a solid year. He's not the fastest skater but he gets the job done.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - Leafs > Catalanotto*



Banez said:


> not in february at olympics then?


I don't know how it is even possible but I completely forgot the olympics. :no:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



JM said:


> lol you keep taking shots like it's some question of Canadian's character. The fact is, the tournament means a lot more in Europe than it does in Canada and the US. You guys take the tournament seriously? Congrats! Good for you! That's why the tournament is always in Europe. *If it was in Canada, they wouldn't even be able to fill junior arena's.* Canada builds towards Olympics. We do not and have not ever cared about the World Championships. This isn't just the players, it's the entire country.
> 
> Guess who won the last World Cup? Something Canada actually cared about.
> 
> ...


Canada got a 9000 attendance average in 2008. Thats still the third best attendance since 2000. So to say Europe cares a lot more isnt really true. You put more butts in the seats then countries like Russia, Sweden, Finland for example.
With the ongoing NHL playoffs its no suprise why North America doesnt get it very often. You would compete both attendance and viewership wise. Its not ideal.

Well, your team acts just like the country does. The team is a joke. No heart, no wins.

That a coach or country would even let a team put on the nations colours and dont care if they lose. Thats not a country for winners. Its still a national team.
To even say "Hockey is our game" is a joke. When the country obviously doesnt care if they win or lose. I dont even wanna see my country lose a friendly.

Of course they would. But it still doesnt mean its not a big deal for the guys who win it.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

A lot of what Jason Lives is saying is true though. I know a bunch of people that were outraged by that loss to Finland. Granted they're all older hockey fans that are still concerned with international comps but the point still stands.

Don't brush off the defeat saying we didn't care if you know we would have been bragging if we had won. That's a poor sport mentality.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

And the importance shouldn't be downplayed, either. These are the best of Canada's prospects. If they're failing like that there is sufficient reason to worry.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have said nothing about the World Juniors...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Thought you guys were talking about the Juniors. My bad. :draper2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

World Championships. It occurs in May. You may never have heard of it. Wouldnt blame you one bit, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And for the record, Canada does care about the World Juniors and our lack of success pisses people, me included off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Canada hasn't won a medal in juniors for 2 years now. I'm convinced that gets corrected next year as it should be a wakeup call for team Canada.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



JasonLives said:


> Canada got a 9000 attendance average in 2008. Thats still the third best attendance since 2000. So to say Europe cares a lot more isnt really true. You put more butts in the seats then countries like Russia, Sweden, Finland for example.
> With the ongoing NHL playoffs its no suprise why North America doesnt get it very often. You would compete both attendance and viewership wise. Its not ideal.
> 
> Well, your team acts just like the country does. The team is a joke. No heart, no wins.
> ...


The real tournament begins in February where Canada will win gold once again.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



A$AP said:


> And the importance shouldn't be downplayed, either. *These are the best of Canada's prospects.* If they're failing like that there is sufficient reason to worry.


They're missing atleast four players off the top of my head that were too valuable to their nhl teams to be released and could easily be argued are better than every other player in this tournament. Most teams would struggle without having their 4 best players available. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I really want Canada to win gold again obviously, but I have too many question marks. 

I still stay take no goalies and playing with 6 skaters at all times.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Fact of the matter is, Canada sucks on international ice. The past two World Juniors were held in Russia and Sweden respectively and Canada failed to medal in either. 98 and 06 Olympics weren't held in North America and Canada shit the bed both times. It seems like the only time Canada can actually do well is if they are playing on their home turf. And guess what? The Olympics aren't in Canada this year.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Olympic play is a different beast all together when compared to say, the NHL. Much more focus on all out offensive power as opposed to the traditional defensive/depth minded play that completes alot of Stanley Cup winning teams.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

What a come from behind win for the Ducks last night.

Honestly who is better then the Ducks?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Czech's name Olympic roster:



> Ondřej Pavelec (Winnipeg Jets)
> Jakub Kovář (Jekatěrinburg)
> Alexander Salák (Petrohrad).
> 
> ...


Very surprised guys like Jiri Hudler, Tomas Fleischmann, Jakub Kindl, and Jan Hedja were left off the squad.

Petr Nedved? :kobe11


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Petr Nedved was awesome on NHL 96 for Sega Genesis.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Czech's name Olympic roster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plekanec is the captain of that team too. Love it. Hopefully he gets the C in Montreal and Gionta and can GTFO.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

SHARKS beat the World Champion Chicago Blackhawks last night! Woot! :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



RatedR10 said:


> Plekanec is the captain of that team too. Love it. Hopefully he gets the C in Montreal and Gionta and can GTFO.


I like Plekanec's two way game. It probably helps his case that he has the ability to get under Crosby's skin like no other. Other guys have annoyed Sid but Plekanec isn't as abrasively physical as the others. Plekanec just owns him in the faceoff circle and upsets him some other way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



DesolationRow said:


> SHARKS beat the World Champion Chicago Blackhawks last night! Woot! :mark:


lol typical American. North America is THE WORLD. I Assume Canada is a different planet entirely as well? lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

the Super Bowl Champs being called "World" champs is the one that always gets me. Cause there is no other even half decent american football league.

My team Canada. And I know my left wing, center, right wing ratio is off.

Goalies - Luongo, Price, Crawford
Defense - Keith, Doughty, Bouwmeester, Weber, Pietrangelo, Subban, Seabrook, Boyle
Forwards - Crosby, Stamkos, Toews, Perry, Getzlaf, Grioux, Sharp, Tavares, Nash, Bergeron, St. Louis, Marleau, Couture, E. Staal


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I like Plekanec's two way game. It probably helps his case that he has the ability to get under Crosby's skin like no other. Other guys have annoyed Sid but Plekanec isn't as abrasively physical as the others. Plekanec just owns him in the faceoff circle and upsets him some other way.


Plekanec had an amazing quote last time they played the Pens. He said Crosby likes to talk, talk, talk and Plekanec doesn't say anything and then said Crosby can talk all he wants because he (Plekanec) is a great listener. :lmao

He seems so quiet but his leads by example on the ice. I can't believe some Hab fans want to deal him. The team should be moving forward with Galchenyuk-Plekanec-Eller as the top three centers for years to come.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



JM said:


> lol typical American. North America is THE WORLD. I Assume Canada is a different planet entirely as well? lol


You just made self-contradictory statements there but I'll let it pass, brah!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

More Olympic rosters named.

*Sweden*



> Goalkeepers:
> Jhonas Enroth, Jonas Gustavsson, Henrik Lundqvist
> 
> Defencemen:
> ...


*Finland*



> Goalkeepers:
> Kari Lehtonen, Antti Niemi, Tuukka Rask
> 
> Defensemen:
> ...


Maatta! :mark:

*Slovakia*



> Goaltenders:
> Peter Budaj, Jaroslav Halak, Jan Laco
> 
> Defence:
> ...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

*Team Canada*



> Goaltenders
> Player	Ht.	Wt.	Birthdate	Hometown	2013-14 Team
> Roberto Luongo	6'3"	217	04/04/79	Montreal, Que.	Vancouver Canucks
> Carey Price	6'3"	209	08/16/87	Anahim Lake, B.C.	Montreal Canadiens
> ...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

St Louis, Giroux, Neal and Seabrook are the biggest omissions imo. Shouldn't be a huge deal though. With the wealth of offensive talent in Canada those guys aren't make or break guys and it looks they went with a bit more of a 2 way minded team. Glad to see Bergeron make it, he's a great defensive forward and i was a lil worried he wouldnt make it because he doesnt put up huge #s


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I can understand James Neal not making but Rick Nash and Jeff Carter over Neal? Suspect. They play very similar styles and Neal has put up better numbers the past three years plus brings more of a physical edge.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

*Team Russia*



> Goalkeepers: Sergei Bobrovsky, Semyon Varlamov, Alexander Yeryomenko.
> 
> Defenders: Anton Belov, Alexei Emelin, Andrei Markov, Evgeny Medvedev, Nikita Nikitin, Ilya Nikulin, Fedor Tyutin, Slava Voynov.
> 
> Forwards: Artem Anisimov, Pavel Datsyuk, Denis Kokarev, Ilya Kovalchuk, Nikolai Kulemin, Evgeni Malkin, Valeri Nichushkin, Alex Ovechkin, Alexander Popov, Alexander Radulov, Sergei Soin, Vladimir Tarasenko, Alexei Tereshenko, Viktor Tikhonov.


Lots of KHL guys, again. Since it worked so well last time.

:hayden3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I think Nash and Carter made it based off their work in the past. Carter was so clutch in the playoffs and Nash was awesome in a checking role for Canada in 2010.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Maelstrom21 said:


> *Team Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot, they took the cola guys in? dayum


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Nash on the team is such a joke lol, it was expected though. Besides that the team is stacked and is favorite to win gold IMO.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

The fact that Selänne got in over Bergenheim and his chemistry with Barkov is beyond ridiculous to me. The man is a legend and all, but Bergenheim has shown a lot more reason to be picked than him.

And I'm not even going to touch guys like Pihlström and Aaltonen.



Banez said:


> woot, they took the cola guys in? dayum


Of course they did. They are some of the top players in the world when they feel like being. And I believe they'll feel like that in Sochi.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Nash played damn good in 2010 but he has lost a step speed wise.. I guess my cousin is gonna make 200 bucks now. He bet two guys 100 each that Kunitz would make the team. Well it appears Kunitz is pretty much a lock.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Like I said before, Nash plays great with great players and can fit on any line. I am confident he will play well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

No doubt he plays well.. I remember being upset in 2010 when Nash got hooked up on that breakaway and Crosby took the penalty shot.. I was pissed.

But ya if Nash can score 40 in Columbus he can play well with the best players Canada has to offer.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Biggest surprise is Hamhuis but in a good way. Very solid defender that has chemistry with Weber

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Doubt Big Dan plays all that much.. I'd like to see Brian Campbell there instead of Hamuis or Vlasic. Campbell gives them speed on the back end and a great power play quarterback.

Anyway Anze Kopitar is playing with his brother on Slovenia's top line.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lol the team already has like 4 PP Quarterbacks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Allur said:


> The fact that Selänne got in over Bergenheim and his chemistry with Barkov is beyond ridiculous to me. The man is a legend and all, but Bergenheim has shown a lot more reason to be picked than him.
> 
> And I'm not even going to touch guys like Pihlström and Aaltonen.


i'm surprised not picking Bergenheim either, but i assume Selänne is in the team purely for knowledge factor. a lot of people keep saying in finland how "he can't hang in with the young guys anymore" But what they fail to realise is that he's 40+, he can still play top hockey but his recovery time ain't that good anymore. He's there to pass on knowledge while Barkov/Granlund etc are firing the team up with their youth and energy.




Allur said:


> Of course they did. They are some of the top players in the world when they feel like being. And I believe they'll feel like that in Sochi.


They are top players but if they try too hard or get into 'i don't care' mode then they are their own worst enemies.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Subban  I have no doubt he plays himself in to the top 4 by the end of the tournament.

I can't believe Nash made it in over Giroux or Martin St. Louis...even Couture. I feel bad for Marty though... he said before that his was probably his final shot to get in and he didn't get picked, and if someone gets hurt, Giroux is likely to get the call over him. MSL did so much to play himself into a position but it just wasn't enough.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I think Subban has the talent level to be a top 4 guy. My only problem with him is how much being in mtl has affected him. Playing for a team that breeds a culture of cowardice probably has had a negative impact on him. Im scared he'll take a big hit and try to call the police


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Alim said:


> Biggest surprise is Hamhuis but in a good way. Very solid defender that has chemistry with Weber
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wanna see a pairing with him and Subban. I think they would compliment eachothers styles.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

nice streak by the Islanders, probably a bit too late but they should have more points than what they have now thanks to their ridiculous 3rd period collapses in the past month.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Kunitz needs to send Crosby the biggest thank you card in the history of the world.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

RKing85 said:


> Kunitz needs to send Crosby the biggest thank you card in the history of the world.


Still would love to know how in the living hell James Neal doesn't make it. As a Pens fan, maybe I'm biased but still. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS! DUCKS!

The domination of this season is very similar to their domination back in 2007 we they won the cup.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Pens melt down for 17 seconds, Nucks melt down in 16 :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

What a crazy game in Vancouver. Crosby with his worst game of the year scores the game tying goal with under a minute left and then scores the only goal in the shootout, you might as well just hand the Hart over now folks.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

What an ending in that Flyers/Devils game. Devils were short handed for the last 2 minutes, pull their goalie for a 5 on 5 and score the game tying goal with under a minute to play to force OT. Lost in OT, but heck of an effort.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

:lmao at the Canucks game

Also, Marty St Louis should kick Yzerman in the nuts


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Canucks are easily the worst team in the league at holding leads. 2 goals in 16 seconds scored by the Pens. Crosby goes pointless all night and gets a goal and assist in the final minute, scores the shootout winner. 

Fuck


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

:lmao Crosby goes Super Saiyan in Vancouver

Poor Eddie Lak.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

To be fair that was his first ever point in Vancouver (not counting Olympics)


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Wtf kinda shots was LA taking in the shootout vs the Wild?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Now that the rosters have been released, betting odds have been set. Surprisingly enough Canada is rated as a favourite overr Switzerland despite Switzerland finishing 2nd at the all important world championships last year


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Great for the Pens to pick up the two points but the collapses are becoming an issue. The defensive lapses are concerning. Hopefully no further injury to Crosby after taking Malkin's shot off the foot.










"Very good, Evgeni."


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Slovenia is a little underrated I think. Both the Kopitar brother on the first line plus tons of guys playing Div 1 in Europe.. I read that even without Anze they demolished teams in the Pre tourney.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Chip Kelly said:


> Now that the rosters have been released, betting odds have been set. Surprisingly enough Canada is rated as a favourite overr Switzerland despite Switzerland finishing 2nd at the all important world championships last year


latvia have no potato and no good team :sad:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Chip Kelly said:


>


I thought it would be helpful to post the groups in with these odds. Slovenia and Latvia are both overpowered majorly in their group. Just adding a little context.


Group A
Russia
Slovakia
United States
Slovenia

Group B
Finland
Canada
Norway
Austria

Group C 
Czech Republic
Sweden
Switzerland
Latvia


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Group A looks tough, anyone of those teams could win it except Slovenia.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

No doubt about Group A. I was going to call it "the Group of Death" but as an American, I thought I might be a little biased. Slovakia is always pesky.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

From the wondeful world of CapGeek, I give you the top 200 players in terms of career earnings

http://www.capgeek.com/career-earnings



> Top 10
> 
> 
> 1. Jagr, Jaromir » R $117,803,666
> ...


The GOAT: Mario Lemieux comes in appropriately at #66 but that number is skewed because a lot of his salary was moved into equity in the Penguins franchise and is now worth a heck of a lot more.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

when you said goat I was expecting you to type wayne


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

That's just silly talk. Gretzky, pfff


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

If Bergevin doesn't re-sign Subban...

If Therrien doesn't get fired soon...

If the team doesn't re-sign Subban, I'm pretty confident I'm done with this team. You can only cheer for a team that cares about politics and playing to the French media so much over winning before it gets to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

SHARKS

:mark:

Joe Pavelski has the second-most 2-goal games for any player without a hat trick. 

:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

What a disgusting cheap shot by Cleary. That fisticuffs was justified. Get off our ice! :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Holy fuck, I just saw Marchand's baseball swing slash to the head. What a classless POS that guy is


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I hate to defend a Bruin but I think Marchand was trying to swing his fist but it happened quickly and so his stick was caught up. Still a very careless play.






The Bruins announcers are so abysmal. They make a bigger deal out of Stoll interfering with Marchand than his careless retaliation.

I never thought I would say this but the Bruins are now right behind the Flyers in terms of teams I loathe as a Penguins fan. The league wide conspiracy against them and their fans seem to believe just annoys me. Any time a Bruin is hit, it's thuggery. Any time a Bruin hits another player, it's good tough hockey. I'm friends with a guy who is a Bruins fan and he's totally rational about sports unless you talk about the Bruins. He was whining about Marchand and Milan Lucic being left off of Team Canada like they decided not to take Jonathan Toews or Shea Weber.

Oh, and I totally expected this thread to be treating the Leafs like this today....

:buried


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I hate to defend a Bruin but I think Marchand was trying to swing his fist but it happened quickly and so his stick was caught up. Still a very careless play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much truth here lol, i feel the exact same way.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Yeah, seeing it again i guess its not mcsorley on brashear bad, but Marchand is just such an unlikeable lil human bag of garbage with dog shit for a soul that i refuse to look at anything he does objectively.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Perfect recipe for a Pens loss in Edmonton last night:

1) Lack of discipline, both in the case of penalties and structured game play by guys like Letang and Malkin.

2) Shoddy goaltending, especially on the tying goal by Belov.

3) Bylsma's unscratchables come through at key moments. Engelland, a natural D playing forward of course, with a blue line turnover leading to the Oilers second goal and Craig Adams failed clearing attempted in overtime that led to the winning goal.

I love what Rob Scuderi said after the game:



> Defenseman Rob Scuderi scolded the Penguins for not playing simple hockey after the game. Did they deserve to win on Friday?
> 
> "Absolutely not," Scuderi said. "If you're going to try and play hockey like the Harlem Globetrotters, you're going to get burned. We continue to make the same mistakes, go for the same highlight reel plays.
> 
> That might look good on the highlight reels every now and then, but it's not a formula for winning."


http://www.sbnation.com/nhl/2014/1/...ins-for-playing-like-the-harlem-globetrotters

I'm glad someone in that room is finally saying the right things because it's becoming clear the coach will not.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*






tho


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

awesome save.

Ottawa is on fire now. 6 of their last 8 and points in 8 of their last 9.

About time they got their shit together.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

That was the best Habs game all season long... that game was amazing. Awesome result too...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Jets have fired Claude Noel. They have underachieved the last couple seasons and apparently the players had tuned him out. Paul Maurice is brought in to take over. I hope he can repair their goaltending. I would imagine this means they won't be turning over much of the roster.



> The Winnipeg Jets have fired head coach Claude Noel after just over two seasons behind the bench.
> 
> Paul Maurice has been hired as the Jets new coach.
> 
> ...


http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=441015


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I'm a little late but the Bruins are the absolute scum of the league. The amount of thuggery they do on a gamely basis is astounding. I'm actually worried that one of the Leafs is going to get seriously injured every time we play them.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

A tear rolled down my cheek as Detroit finally got a W last night.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Catalanotto said:


> A tear rolled down my cheek as Detroit finally got a W last night.


Too bad your streak is gonna end tonight


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

The only streaks we get are losing ones.


:floyd1


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Catalanotto said:


> The only streaks we get are losing ones.
> 
> 
> :floyd1


:clap


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Buffalo lulls the Capitals to sleep and beats them in a shootout.

Ryan Miller has been incredible playing behind that lackluster team. I heard a couple rumors that the Sabres are going to try and sign him then trade Jhonas Enroth. I believe it, especially after Enroth said it was tough to win behind the Sabres right now. Something to that effect.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Miller's save on Grabo near the end of the game was bonkers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

LEAFS WIN! LEAFS WIN! The Winter Classic Hangover is done. Another game another point for Bozak aka the best player in the NHL the last couple weeks aka currently the most consistent offensive player in the league aka the biggest olympic snub of ALL TIME


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

LEAFS WIN despite the best efforts to prevent it by the referees. This should be mentioned.

Hi Chip.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Hi JiM


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Ducks win again, this is starting to get ridiculous :lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

The Ducks are ridiculous. I was high on them befor the season but this is even further than I thought. I've only gotten to watch them a few times but the difference to me is that Getzlaf is scoring goals. He's been an assist machine his whole career but he's already got 23 goals and his career high is 25. The goaltending has been wonderful, too.

Because I love a good train wreck, I'm endlessly facinated by the Winnipeg Jets situation. I also enjoy a situation where a big trade may have to happen to change the culture of a team. Mark Spector of Sportsnet wrote a tear down piece on both Dustin Byfuglien and Evander Kane which had some interesting stuff in it about Kane, in particular, that I had never heard of:



> But Nov. 6, when Kane publicly disputed Noel’s assertion that he was still injured, it was an act of direct insubordination. “The definition of a healthy scratch is a healthy player not playing so that was my interpretation,” Kane said. “It’s pretty obvious that’s what it was.”
> 
> When rumours were flying around Winnipeg that Kane was leaving unpaid bar tabs around town last season, Noel and the rest of the Jets had Kane’s back. They downplayed the comments, protected him. And that’s how Kane repaid Noel this season—by exposing what the coach likely hoped to be a quiet wake-up call for Kane, and causing Noel and the Jets much public embarrassment.


http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/jets-coach-maurice-in-tough-with-kane-byfuglien/


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Maple Leafs: 2 regulation wins in last 26 games

:bron4


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

10 Shootout and OT wins.

Toronto has no problem working late and giving the fans a little bit extra for their money.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

How's that David Clarkson disaster working out?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Lulz, you know how many goals and assists he has. Why are you asking me?

He's playing hard the past several games. Getting a lot of chances. More importantly, he's getting a lot of pucks on net, getting a lot of hits and blocking shots. His shooting % is about half his career average and should level out in time. 

I'm not even going to try to justify how much he makes because as I've said, until Toronto has cap issues, I couldn't care less.

Are you interested in how the Steven Weiss contract worked out for Detroit as well?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



JM said:


> 10 Shootout and OT wins.
> 
> Toronto has no problem working late and giving the fans a little bit extra for their money.


Yeah, and shootout wins don't count towards your ROW. Leafs have 14 regulation or overtime wins at the moment which ranks them 25th in the the league, that could cost them a playoff spot at the end of the season considering ROW is the 1st tiebreaker.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I'm not concerned.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Stad said:


> Maple Leafs: 2 regulation wins in last 26 games
> 
> :bron4


Hello Stad. Thank you for bringing this up today.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

jesus christ. The Leafs win a game for the first time in years and facebook is losing their shit.

All these people were strangely quiet the last couple weeks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

You realize the Leafs won on Sunday too right?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Why is every1 so concerned with the LEAFS? Oh yeah, because Toronto is the center of the hockey universe. Stop being jealous ppl, its not a good look.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

So i'm flying to Vancouver on the 27th and going to the Hawks/Nucks game on the 29th. Alim, i think you're the only Canucks fan on this forum is there anything i need to know about attending a game at Rogers arena?? is the building nice?? how expensive are drinks??


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Kuli and Holland just combined for a beauty.

Leaf Killer Matt Moulson just scored on a beauty shot too


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Stad said:


> So i'm flying to Vancouver on the 27th and going to the Hawks/Nucks game on the 29th. Alim, i think you're the only Canucks fan on this forum is there anything i need to know about attending a game at Rogers arena?? is the building nice?? how expensive are drinks??





Support a winning team that's playing in that game and wear a Hawks jersey.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

This WSH/PIT is entertaining. Nice back and forth game, Washington scores and Pittsburgh answers right away :banderas

EDIT: That 4 on 4 hockey :banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Leafs giving the fans a little extra again! Thats how you give the fans their moneys worth folks!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

That was a crazy fucking game, jesus christ.

Malkin was in 09 form on that last goal.

Olli Maatta :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Olli Maatta Da God! :saul

Fantastic Pens-Caps game. You got the best of the Pens and the worst with Malkin and Letang playing undisciplined hockey but then putting up big goals. Olli Maatta has matured at an astonishing rate since the beginning of the season. He may be the Penguins steadiest defenseman as a 19 year old. Taylor Pyatt also had his best game as a Penguin with his first goal and a huge screen on the winning goal. He meshed pretty well with Malkin and Jokinen.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Ducks are on a 7 minute 5 on 3 right now??? has that ever happened before?? :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

oh my fucking god, that was hilarious :lmao

maybe the worst referee i have ever seen


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

9-1 raping of the Canucks tonight! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

those canuck tears. :kobe3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Magic said:


> those canuck tears. :kobe3


I LOVE IT!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Magic said:


> those canuck tears. :kobe3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Stad said:


> So i'm flying to Vancouver on the 27th and going to the Hawks/Nucks game on the 29th. Alim, i think you're the only Canucks fan on this forum is there anything i need to know about attending a game at Rogers arena?? is the building nice?? how expensive are drinks??


Rogers Arena is a pretty nice arena but be weary of two things. 

1. Expenses. Vancouver is the most expensive city in Canada and nothing is cheap in Rogers Arena. You want a beer? Be prepared to dish out $8-9 for a domestic beer like Kokanee. 

2. The fans. You can often hear a pin drop in Rogers Arena because most of the fans are what we like to call "suits". They get their tickets through work, clients, etc and a lot of the people watching the games in the arena are completely clueless about hockey and will often be on their phone during the game or sitting on their hands. There is rarely any good music and people are quite dumb when it comes to hockey here. 

It's in a good location though. Right next to the Skytrain which can take you Downtown. The game is against the Blackhawks aka their biggest rival. The Canucks often wake up for games against Chicago as most of their games are tight and 1 goal games. You will have a lot of fun because Nucks/Hawks are one of the true legitimate rivalries in the NHL. Do me a favour and boo Duncan Keith anytime he touches the puck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

I wish bear was $8 to $9 at the ACC


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



JM said:


> I wish *bear* was $8 to $9 at the ACC


Canada really is a different culture.










Sorry, I'm immature.

In all seriousness, I'm kind of surprised about Vancouver. That's part of the problem with how expensive hockey tickets are: you price out a lot of people who are die-hard fans. There's sort of the same problem in Pittsburgh, at least for the random weeknight games. The hardcore people get in for Flyers, Rangers, Bruins, etc. but you a random Hurricanes game on Tuesday night in December can make for a quiet building.

I've only been to ACC in Canada for a Pens-Leafs game and the beer was super expensive. I want to say I paid $11-12 Canadian for one. The atmosphere was cool, though. It was a Saturday night game a few months before the 2010 Olympics so the Pens were coming off their Cup win and Crosby was a lightning rod.

Two funny stories from the Toronto trip: 

1) I showed up in my Lemieux Penguins jersey and most people were very respectful of the legend but a group of drunk Leafs fans were giving me the business after the game and one guy was trying to tell me Joe Thornton was a better player than Crosby. So the guy says "I hope Thornton makes the Olympic team and Sid has to stay home." So I tell him I'm American so I hope Canada does something stupid like that and he didn't know what to say other than mumbling that Chris Chelios destroyed a hotel room at Nagano. I think then the other Nagano memories came back to him so he shut up.

2) So the Leafs were pretty bad in 2010 and Vesa Toskala was the goalie. My couins and I were chatting up a few Leafs fans in pretty friendly banter between periods and one guy sees a whole group of Pens fans and says "You guys are only up 2-0 on this crap team? You better do better than that if you want to be contenders again this year." It gave me a glimpse into the Toronto fan psyche.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Alim said:


> Rogers Arena is a pretty nice arena but be weary of two things.
> 
> 1. Expenses. Vancouver is the most expensive city in Canada and nothing is cheap in Rogers Arena. You want a beer? Be prepared to dish out $8-9 for a domestic beer like Kokanee.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm not one to sit on my hands during a game so i'll be making noise. Hawks/Nucks should be a good game like you said cause they legitimately hate each other, it reminds me of the Pens/Flyers in a sense. I'll post pictures when i get back from Vancouver.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Canada really is a different culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed while watching the Pens that it's mostly families with young kids that attend the games now which is another reason why it comes across as a morgue on TV. I remember when they played at Mellon Arena that place would be rocking and came across very loud on TV so it's quite disappointing to hear it now at CEC.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

this Red Wings/Rangers game is phenomenal, has to be Howard and Lundqvist's best games of the season. IT has that playoff feel to it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*

Just to update for everyone, the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS are now in LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

JM 

:ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



JM said:


> Just to update for everyone, the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS are now in LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


You pumped up?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

I'm having trouble containing myself bro.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Contemplating quitting my job at the start of the tournament. The I figure the action on the ice will be more important than maintaining my current living situation.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Would it be wrong for me to cheer the Russians even though I've been a fan since wanting them to beat the Mighty Ducks in the movies. Plus I don't think Great Britain even has a team.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

GO LATVIA


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

ICELAND


Gunner Stahl>>>>>>


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Those Icelandic pricks. Sending that blonde whore to make coach forget his values.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



Chip Kelly said:


> ICELAND
> 
> 
> Gunner Stahl>>>>>>


Gunner Stahl's triple deke >>>>>>>>>>>>

He also has the greatest name of all time.

Team Iceland >>>>>>>>


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Price, Subban and Plekanec saved tonight :lmao

If not for Price, that fucking game is 8-3 after the 2nd period, jeez fpalm Habs looked like a fucking junior team while Price was still somehow putting up one of his best performances of his career (don't look at stats, lol). Price is seriously the only reason Therrien still has a job.

But props to Erik Karlsson for the turnover leading to Subban's overtime winning goal and Cowen for the own goal to tie it up.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY WOO BABY, ALMOST 4 MONTHS :MA*



Stad said:


> Thanks. I'm not one to sit on my hands during a game so i'll be making noise. Hawks/Nucks should be a good game like you said cause they legitimately hate each other, it reminds me of the Pens/Flyers in a sense. I'll post pictures when i get back from Vancouver.


Hopefully the Canucks get their shit together by then lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Doubtful at this point. fpalm


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

As bad as Vigneault was near the end of his tenure, we still had a good powerplay. When you're consistently going 0 for 8 on the PP something is wrong. Torts is a good coach too and I like what he's doing here so I'm starting to think coaching is not the problem. It's the players.

Mike Gillis bent this team backwards and fucked it over after the 2011 Cup run. We were a team that was successful because we had a ton of skill in the line up. We've sacrificed all that skill for "toughness" and all that is getting us is 7 minute powerplays to try and kill off on a nightly basis. And the the toughness only comes in spurts. Where was everyone when Keith concussed the reigning Art Ross winner D. Sedin? Or when Brown ran over Luongo... 

It's stupid because more than half the team has no trade clauses' so we can't even trade anyone with significant value.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

SHARKS. Just watched the replay vs. Florida, nice win. :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

I never saw anyone address the Oilers goaltending shuffle. I can't decide if it was just that unintersting or if everyone has World Champions fever?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

All you Ducks fans... u merlin Blackhawks?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Great effort by the Hawks last night. Ducks showed some heart to get back in the game after going down 3-0.

Columbus really put it to the Capitals last night, 5-1. Jackets have won 5 in a row and have looked like a much better team since Bobrovsky and Horton have returned to the lineup. Good to see a couple teams in Metropolitan Division aside from the Penguins playing better hockey.

Deadspin posted this video of 14 minutes of angry goalies. I love it because, as a forward by trade, I hate goalies. Funny to see guys like Garth Snow, Patrick Roy, and Ron Hextall who are high ranking management on teams now losing their minds. Also, props for fitting in a clip where Gretzky "dives like he's been shot."

http://deadspin.com/14-minutes-of-pissed-of-goalies-delivers-what-it-prom-1504079048


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Marty with the hatty in 20 minutes. Not too bad for a non-olympic caliber player.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Martin St. Louis is going to score 10.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Yzerman did what was Best for Business......for the Tampa Bay Lightning. He's not making friends but he motivated his player.

And now he'll add Marty as an injury replacement. Everyone is happy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

what the hell just happened :lmao

on another note, why are we looking to trade kadri :kobe


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Holy fuck @ the Flames/Nucks backstage brawl :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*










Torts trying to take on the whole Flames team.

:ti


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

He's going to get suspended and he gives zero fucks. :lmao

In b4 Torts finds a sledgehammer.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Hartley starts that lineup then doesn't want to address Tortorella when he's screaming from the bench? Has Kevin Westgarth taken a faceoff in his pro career before tonight?

Garage league.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Juice comes by with the mean mug :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Replace mike babcock wth torts for team canada right fucking now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Both coaches should be suspended. Torts blew his lid and shouldn't be anywhere near the Flames dressing room but Hartley started that lineup and if that's not being an aggressor, I don't know what is.

Staged fighting in hockey really grinds my gears. Sestito and McGrattan were patting each other on the head after their fight. What good did that fight do?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Amazing.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



Spoiler: the penalty boxes two seconds after the game started


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

So entertained right now. The post game presser is going to be golden. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



Chip Kelly said:


> Replace mike babcock wth torts for team canada right fucking now.


Torts is American bro.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

his greatest moment ever happened in canada so hes canadian now


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Hartley is shook. :ti










Edit: 










:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Captain Canada.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Last night's game has marked the start of the NHL ATTITUDE ERA

Can't wait for the HLA.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Hawks-Bruins played a solid game before football started.

The Hawks forward depth is crazy. It's amazing how Patrick Sharp has developed as a player. The Flyers just gave him away. The Bruins defense misses Seidenberg, you can tell.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



Stad said:


> Captain Canada.


Should have been Tazer (Toews) imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

As much as I like Toews, and think he'd be a great captain, this was the obvious choice. 

Anyone other than Crosby being named Captain would have created a monumental unneeded distraction that CANADA doesn't need.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

dat Canucks-Flames game last night :lmao Vince McMahon booked that shit. Torts was watching some footage from the attitude era before that.

As for the Habs...can we fire Therrien please? Price needs to stop carrying the team on his shoulders cause every time he does he's saving Therrien's ass. I've never seen a goalie allow 11 goals in 3 games and yet not be the problem at all. The team in front of him is playing like a junior team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



El Conquistador said:


> Should have been Tazer (Toews) imo


'C' deserves to be on the face of the game IMO, but either choice would have been fine.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

I did not realize what a mess the Capitals goaltending has been recently. Down 3-0 with Phillip Grubauer in net.

If Buffalo likes Grubauer, Holtby, or Neuvirth then it might be time to move for Ryan Miller or at least inquire. The Capitals core can't stay intact long if they keep flaming out in the first and second round of the playoffs. They are getting close to the prime's of Ovechkin, Backstrom, and Green. Goalie has always been unsettled in Washington during Ovechkin's career.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Bruins defense misses Seidenberg, you can tell.


It's still a huge loss for the B's. Seidenberg was a steady rock on defense and you don't have that right now. The young guys are doing fine but not having Seid hurts. The B's are going to have to make a trade for a veteran similar to Seidenberg if they want to make a push for the Cup. I think Phillps in Ottawa would be a good choice.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



RatedR10 said:


> dat Canucks-Flames game last night :lmao Vince McMahon booked that shit. Torts was watching some footage from the attitude era before that.
> 
> As for the Habs...can we fire Therrien please? Price needs to stop carrying the team on his shoulders cause every time he does he's saving Therrien's ass. I've never seen a goalie allow 11 goals in 3 games and yet not be the problem at all. The team in front of him is playing like a junior team.







Did this guy say anything? Cause I'm too busy staring at his siggy, god damn.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Just took a look at the East Standings and it's crazy how quickly things have turned for a few teams. If the playoffs started today (an ugly phrase if there ever has been one), Washington and Detroit would not qualify.

I'm becoming very intrigued with the Islanders. They will be a fascinating team down the stretch. Their goaltending is still messy (they've given up the most goals in the East) but they've been playing better and they're only 5 points out. Garth Snow will have to determine whether they are a buy or sell team as the deadline approaches. I'm guessing buy and it wouldn't surprise me to see them poach a goaltender from somewhere.

Columbus has also looked very good since Nathan Horton made his debut there. Tampa also looks like they aren't dropping out of contention any time soon with St. Louis on fire and Bishop keeping his high level of play plus Stamkos will be back at some point.

The race is going to be fun.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Henrik Sedin's ironman streak ends at 679 regular season games. Only a Sedin would not get respected for a feat like that. Guy gets part of his finger amputated so that he doesn't have to miss time and he's still soft. Some people never learn.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

That was quite the streak he had going :clap

Not it's up to Bouwmeester to break the record.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



Alim said:


> Henrik Sedin's ironman streak ends at 679 regular season games. Only a Sedin would not get respected for a feat like that. Guy gets part of his finger amputated so that he doesn't have to miss time and he's still soft. Some people never learn.


Nice ninja edit there lol.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

So when is the title of this thread getting changed to the Ducks?

Or is this east coast biased again?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

Is the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS being less than 4 months away not stealing all the headlines on the west coast too IYF? It's all people talk about over on this side of North America.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

No one talks about the Ducks unless your in California, you know that 

It's a shame because they really are the best team, the depth is ridiculous.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*

I will humour you. What the hell.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

And the flying V! :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Blackhawks, Blues, Sharks, all have better depth


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Alim said:


> Blackhawks and Blues have better depth than Ducks


We got 4 solid goalies, 8 great defensemen & we got Etem & Smith-Pelly down in the minors because we have too many good players on the active roster.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Probably posted but:
http://video.panthers.nhl.com/videocenter/console?catid=93&id=538985&lang=en

Sad/Funny part is that the music isn't even dubbed over. Their flat out isn't even a single fan caring at all about this.

Yet somehow NHL thinks it's a good idea for hockey in florida...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Martin, Megna and Neal all back tonight :mark:

Oh, and Kobasew....


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Florida can be a good market. They had a rabid following during their cup run in 96 and their building was loud when they made the playoffs in 2012. Not the fans' fault the on ice product is piss poor year in, year out. The Panthers are always rebuilding and the fans have nothing to cheer for.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Alim said:


> Florida can be a good market. They had a rabid following during their cup run in 96 and their building was loud when they made the playoffs in 2012. Not the fans' fault the on ice product is piss poor year in, year out. The Panthers are always rebuilding and the fans have nothing to cheer for.


I know this is cliched but it's also true: most southern markets are filled with bandwagon fans.

I lived in Orlando for 2 years and the NBA's Magic were good one year and terrible the other and the difference in interest was insane. Part of the problem is that a large segment of the population that live there did not grow up there. In my part of town there was a Pittsburgh sports bar, a Dallas Cowboys sports bar, a Boston sports bar because of all the transplants. Even the Miami Heat had trouble drawing in the years between Shaq and LeBron. That's why it does make a lot of sense for the Panthers and Lightning to play in the Northeast Division because you meet a lot of snowbirds from Canada and the northeast in Florida.

So really, they just have to win. I'm sure there's a core group of about 10,000 that care about the Panthers but if they win then everyone else will jump on the wagon.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Title of this thread is a raging success.

Touche.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I know this is cliched but it's also true: most southern markets are filled with bandwagon fans.
> 
> I lived in Orlando for 2 years and the NBA's Magic were good one year and terrible the other and the difference in interest was insane. Part of the problem is that a large segment of the population that live there did not grow up there. In my part of town there was a Pittsburgh sports bar, a Dallas Cowboys sports bar, a Boston sports bar because of all the transplants. Even the Miami Heat had trouble drawing in the years between Shaq and LeBron. That's why it does make a lot of sense for the Panthers and Lightning to play in the Northeast Division because you meet a lot of snowbirds from Canada and the northeast in Florida.
> 
> So really, they just have to win. I'm sure there's a core group of about 10,000 that care about the Panthers but if they win then everyone else will jump on the wagon.


They aren't really bandwagon fans but fair weather fans, but ya that's pretty much all those fans have in addition to snowbirds coming down from Canada.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

15 day suspension for Torts


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Well that was fucking embarrassing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I would just like to let everyone know that the Leafs have won 5 games in a row.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I'm going to be a hockey snob for a minute and say the thread title should be changed but only because the proper spelling of the word is deke. According to Wikipedia, it's Canadian for decoy. Learn something new every day.

Didn't watch the Pens, but yuck. Paul Martin returns. 5-1 Loss to Florida. Team USA may be in trouble. That's only partially tonge-in-cheek. 

I'm sure he didn't have much help, per usual, but I'm concerned that Marc-Andre Fleury's save percentage always seems to come in under .900 recently. Not the end all of stats but he's 21st in the league among qualifying goalies.



JM said:


> They aren't really bandwagon fans but fair weather fans, but ya that's pretty much all those fans have in addition to snowbirds coming down from Canada.


Can't argue with either contention there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



JM said:


> I would just like to let everyone know that the Leafs have won 5 games in a row.


JM, when you gonna say something nice about the Pens?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> JM, when you gonna say something nice about the Pens?


Stad, you might want to ask on a different night. I think the nicest thing we can say tonight is that no one got injured.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm going to be a hockey snob for a minute and say the thread title should be changed but only because the proper spelling of the word is deke. According to Wikipedia, it's Canadian for decoy. Learn something new every day.
> 
> Didn't watch the Pens, but yuck. Paul Martin returns. 5-1 Loss to Florida. Team USA may be in trouble. That's only partially tonge-in-cheek.
> 
> ...


Martin was ok tonight but he gets a pass since it's his first game back. The entire team sucked, it's up there with one of the worst efforts of the season. The real problem with this team is as soon as Letang is the line-up, our entire defensive play seems to just go straight out the window. Another huge hole we have is we don't have a 1st line RW, tonight DB started Kobasew on Sid's linefpalm, and once that didn't work out he just started rotating wingers from each line, this team is in desperate need of a trade or Bennett coming back. Adams and Glass keep getting lots of minutes as well when they're fucking useless out there.



Maelstrom21 said:


> Stad, you might want to ask on a different night. I think the nicest thing we can say tonight is that no one got injured.


That was about the only positive from this game lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: 2013/14 Season - WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS OF HOCKEY YEAHHH, LESS THAN 4 MONTHS :M*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Just took a look at the East Standings and it's crazy how quickly things have turned for a few teams. If the playoffs started today (an ugly phrase if there ever has been one), Washington and Detroit would not qualify.
> 
> I'm becoming very intrigued with the Islanders. They will be a fascinating team down the stretch. Their goaltending is still messy (they've given up the most goals in the East) but they've been playing better and they're only 5 points out. Garth Snow will have to determine whether they are a buy or sell team as the deadline approaches. I'm guessing buy and it wouldn't surprise me to see them poach a goaltender from somewhere.
> 
> ...



I have already come to terms with Detroit not making the playoffs this year. If they end up sneaking in, I will be happy as hell, but, I have already set myself up for disappointment. Such a shitty year. All I want is to make the playoffs. If they get beat out first round, k, I can handle it, but, ruining a 20+ year streak, fuck me, man. I've been a die hard since 1994, I don't know what it feels like to not be in the playoffs. This year blows.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

My fantasy team is happy with Nazem Kadri finally turning it around.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Mighty Ducks :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Pens are gonna kill the Habs on Wednesday...maybe Therrien can get fired afterwards.

Price's stats are gonna take a hit thanks to this shitty team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> JM, when you gonna say something nice about the Pens?


I'm glad I drafted Kunitz to my fantasy team .


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> *CHIP*, when you gonna say something nice about the Pens?


It was very polite of them to help the Florida Panthers up their Goals Per Game average


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



JM said:


> I would just like to let everyone know that the Leafs have won 5 games in a row.


And then they are gonna loose 5 in a row


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

William Murderface said:


> And then they are gonna loose 5 in a row


No. Wrong. Apologize.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

That hasn't been the Leafs trend all year?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Most of the teams in the East are an enigma this season. There is still plenty of games left to sort it out but I feel like I can only confidently say that Pittsburgh and Boston are good, Tampa Bay, Montreal, and the New York Rangers are probably good, and Buffalo is bad. I really don't know about the rest.

I mean, New Jersey is beating St. Louis 5-1 through 2 periods.

:heyman5


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Most of the teams in the East are an enigma this season. There is still plenty of games left to sort it out but I feel like I can only confidently say that Pittsburgh and Boston are good, Tampa Bay, Montreal, and the New York Rangers are probably good, and Buffalo is bad. I really don't know about the rest.
> 
> I mean, New Jersey is beating St. Louis 5-1 through 2 periods.
> 
> :heyman5


No, we suck. We're competing with Buffalo for last place if not for Price's performance this season.

If the Leafs keep winning and the Habs keep sliding, maybe Bergevin will finally fire Therrien :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Well the streak finally ended 

But the Ducks did not make it easy on the Jets, Pavelec had to stop 40 shots and the defense blocked 36 shots.

But Ducks/Kings is next :mark: :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Well, Edmonton has a new billboard up.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Edmonton only 3 points ahead of Buffalo for dead last and they've played 4 more games. fpalm

Pls draft another forward, guize.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Edmonton has to be one of the most embarrassing stories in hockey. How many top 5 picks does it take to build a winning hockey team? Better yet, one that isn't last or nearly last ever year.

ALSO, LEAFS HAVE WON 6, COUNT IT 6 GAMES IN ROW.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



JM said:


> Edmonton has to be one of the most embarrassing stories in hockey. How many top 5 picks does it take to build a winning hockey team? Better yet, one that isn't last or nearly last ever year.
> 
> ALSO, LEAFS HAVE WON 6, COUNT IT 6 GAMES IN ROW.


You thank me for that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stad say something disparaging about the Leafs. They might be getting low on Stad Jinx juices.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



William Murderface said:


> But Ducks/Kings is next :mark: :mark:


So what's the hierarchy of the San Jose, Anaheim, Los Angeles rivalries? I'm a little concerned with how that outdoor game is going to play. It's sub-zero temperatures in the northeast but I heard it could be in the 70's for that game.

Good news for the Pens: Tomas Vokoun skated today. No shots yet but that's a positive step coming off his blood clotting issue. Great news for the man and great news for the team, in case this happens again in the playoffs:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> So what's the hierarchy of the San Jose, Anaheim, Los Angeles rivalries? I'm a little concerned with how that outdoor game is going to play. It's sub-zero temperatures in the northeast but I heard it could be in the 70's for that game.
> 
> Good news for the Pens: Tomas Vokoun skated today. No shots yet but that's a positive step coming off his blood clotting issue. Great news for the man and great news for the team, in case this happens again in the playoffs:


It's very sunny right now, so I expect it to be very sunny on Saturday.

The rivalries are heated just like any other rivalry.

Gonna be watching the Kings/Ducks game with my friend and she's a die hard Kings fan, so it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Predators and Rangers make a trade, offensive defenseman Michael Del Zotto to Nashville for solid defenseman Kevin Klein. Straight up.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...tto-predators-kevin-klein-193145728--nhl.html

Love this deal for Nashville. Klein is a steady defenseman but the Preds need to find a way to generate offense and Del Zotto will help there. Rangers get a top 6 D but Del Zotto has a lot of upside.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



JM said:


> Stad say something disparaging about the Leafs. They might be getting low on Stad Jinx juices.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Leafs have such a good hockey team. Phillip is probably the best player in the world and they're probably gonna win the Stanley Cup this season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Malkin is in god mode right now :banderas


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Budaj and Fleury almost fought but the fucking refs stepped in.

Overall a nice bounce back game for the Pens.

Malkin making Markov his bitch :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

This fucking Red Wings/Blackhawks game is wild.

I am already prepared to lose, but, shit, good game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Hawks are a damn fun team to watch, pumped to see em live next Wednesday :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Holy fuck, we won!

TEARS OF JOY RIGHT NOW, I HATE YOU, BLACKHAWKS

Oh man, my heart, MY HEART.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I fucking hate the Habs. Therrien fucking sucks. Bergevin sucks. Everyone in front of Price sucks. I feel bad for Carey.

To make it worse, Therrien doesn't see a problem with the way the team has been performing and Bergevin/Therrien are buddies. 

Also, I was against trading Markov before, but this dude is just a PP specialist now. I'd rather trade him than sign him for four years. Malkin made him his bitch all night long.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

So, the Panthers had went 10 games killing ALL POWER PLAYS.. before Buffalo scored on 1 the other night.. DUH YOUNG CATZ.. is there still time for a PUSH?!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Malkin was fantastic last night. Taylor Pyatt has fit in well. Oh and Maatta Da God!

Good thing Fleury didn't throw down with Budaj. He's in the white here:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Joel Anthony said:


> So, the Panthers had went 10 games killing ALL POWER PLAYS.. before Buffalo scored on 1 the other night.. DUH YOUNG CATZ.. is there still time for a PUSH?!


I think the Cats have some upside. I like Barkov, Huberdeau, and the young guys a lot. Always been a fan of Upshall, too. Even when he was with the dreaded Flyers. The key to Florida making a move is Timmy Thomas. If he plays even 85% of what he did for Boston during their runs, the Panthers have a shot.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

RatedR10 said:


> I fucking hate the Habs. Therrien fucking sucks. Bergevin sucks. Everyone in front of Price sucks. I feel bad for Carey.
> 
> To make it worse, Therrien doesn't see a problem with the way the team has been performing and Bergevin/Therrien are buddies.
> 
> Also, I was against trading Markov before, but this dude is just a PP specialist now. I'd rather trade him than sign him for four years. Malkin made him his bitch all night long.


Nah price is also being exposed. Hes not as good as people make him out to be

Luongo is going to be the number 1 in sochi

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Ducks/Kings tonight, the Ducks better win so I don't got my friend talking shit all night.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Just to let everyone know, Rick Nash has 8 goals in 9 games since Team Canada was announced.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

No Dunks' tonight. Sick with the flu. Getting dominated by Minnesota. They've held the puck all night really.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I don't want to talk about the Leafs game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Good lord, another crazy game between Pens/Islanders. Gonna lose years off my life watching this team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*










:ti


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

pretty sure bieber is behind the Canadian account



Spoiler: b

















Spoiler: for

















Spoiler: bandwagon


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Pens and Islanders always play entertaining games. If the Islanders weren't a quasi-rival and David Volek hadn't traumatized me as a child, I could root for them a little. They have a very underrated D core and some very fun to watch young forwards. Goaltending....well, yeah.

The Pens top two lines are boss, especially after Bennett returns. The bottom six scare me. Taylor Pyatt has performed pretty well since being picked up and Sutter is solid but then it gets scary. Chuck Kobasew is about as slightly below average as a hockey player can get, good enough to play on the roster and that's it. Craig Adams, Tanner Glass, and Deryk Engelland are the coach's sons, they'll play. To you young players.....

:buried

If Bylsma sat first round pick Beau Bennett last year in favor of those guys, free agents and middle round picks like Gibbons and Megna have no chance to play.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*










:lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Joe Thornton and Patrick Marleau sign new 3 year deals with the Sharks. Marleau gets 6.66 per year. Thornton gets 6.75

Random thought but I don't know if I'd ever want my contract to total 666. Anyway, good signing for the Sharks. Not breaking the bank and keeping their top guys happy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Joe Thornton and Patrick Marleau sign new 3 year deals with the Sharks. Marleau gets 6.66 per year. Thornton gets 6.75
> 
> Random thought but I don't know if I'd ever want my contract to total 666. Anyway, good signing for the Sharks. Not breaking the bank and keeping their top guys happy.


Marleau's deal is officially the greatest deal ever.

But fuck did the Kings make the Ducks work for that victory last night.

My friend even lost her voice yelling at the game :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Suck mah balls, Canadiens, you fucking toilet seats, WOOOO

A goal and an assist by my LORD ZETTERBERG.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I couldn't even care less about the Habs anymore. I just feel bad for Price.

Same organization that is fine with being middle of the pack to just plain bad and please the French media more than ice a winning team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

So do people still think Ovi should win the Hart?? hes barely a fucking PPG player so far.

Crosby IMO is running away with it, either him or Tavares if the Islanders make the playoffs.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> So do people still think Ovi should win the Hart?? hes barely a fucking PPG player so far.
> 
> Crosby IMO is running away with it, either him or Tavares if the Islanders make the playoffs.


I'd put Crosby in the lead right now. Every time the Pens play the Islanders, I'm in awe of Tavares. He is so valuable to that team because there are large stretches where he seems like the only player they have capable of creating offense. It's like playing pickup with a bunch of older guys when you get the puck and they all count on you to make things happen.

Possible MVP dark horses: Martin St. Louis (scoring despite Stamkos being out and keeping his team near the top of the division), Ryan Getzlaf (a monster in all zones this season), and one of the Blackhawks top three of Jonathan Toews, Patrick Kane, and Duncan Keith (a lot like Malkin-Crosby, they can divide up voters), and Tuukka Rask (great numbers on a good team who doesn't score much).

Eric Nystrom started his Hart campaign a bit late with the 4 goal game last night but Nashville still lost in OT. Between his game and St. Louis' 4 goal loss to the Sharks, maybe it's best to stop at 3.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Outdoor games need to stop.

They were cute at first, but they are getting old fast. I can only imagine how shitty tonight's game is going to be on account of shitty ice.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

That was a great game, even if the Leafs lost. 4-1 comeback, and Phaneuf's goal was fantastic.

Poor Reimer. At least two of those goals weren't on him :sad:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

:lmao fuck the Habs...

Price can't even save this shit anymore after saving their asses since late November. His tank is completely empty. 5-0 loss...Therrien's gotta be done.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

lelhabs

Stadium series now? Too much of a good thing IMO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



RKing85 said:


> Outdoor games need to stop.
> 
> They were cute at first, but they are getting old fast. I can only imagine how shitty tonight's game is going to be on account of shitty ice.


I don't really think the ice will be a problem. Seems ok so far. The temperature outdoors in LA right now is about what they contend with indoors. Minus the wind and humidity of course. It won't be that bad. It's not like hockey rinks are cold. They wouldn't be doing it if they weren't confident they could make the ice manageable. 

I do agree that they are happening too often though.  Once a year is best. Certainly not 2 in one weekend.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I thought it would be overkill, too, but I'm enjoying this one so far. It has a great atmosphere. Could be because I played pond hockey earlier today so I'm just defending outdoor hockey.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

The Blues are so fun to watch.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I can't believe we struggle so much against fucking FLORIDA.

At least we are guaranteed a point if we lose now, but, jesus, can we please win in regulation against these fucking clowns?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Panthers vs Red Wings this season a preview of Panthers vs the entire NHL in future years to come.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Pens roll with 3-0 win over Sabres. Engelland skates around clueless as a forward but ends up getting a goal.

Between my distaste for the WWE's current product and a work situation that will keep me fairly tied up for the next month, I'm going to throw out a bunch of stuff I think will go on in hockey. Feel free to call me an idiot or simply discuss.

- Ryan Miller will be traded to the Blues before the Olympics.

- Montreal will fire Michel Therrien.

- The Olympic medalists will be:

Gold- Finland
Silver- Sweden
Bronze- Russia

Sorry North America, I just don't see it. Canada is too unsettled in net. The United States is coached by Dan Bylsma and therefore doomed to underachieve. Finland has a nice balance of veterans and young players. Rask should cover up many of their mistakes. Russia's goaltending and defense will be a problem, too. I went back and forth with the Finns and the Swedes for gold.

- At the trade deadline, the East playoff teams will be: Penguins, Bruins, Lightning, Rangers, Leafs, Blue Jackets with the Red Wings and Capitals holding the wild card spots. The West playoff teams will be: Ducks, Blackhawks, Blues, Sharks, Avalanche, Canucks with the Wild and Kings hold the wild card spots.

- The following guys will be moved at the trade deadline with my perspective destination in parenthesis (warning, includes some wild hunches):

Thomas Vanek (MIN)
Jaromir Jagr (DET)
David Legwand (MIN)
Olli Jokinen (VAN)
Matt Moulson (OTT)
Mike Cammalieri (NYR)
Marek Zidlicky (TB)
Ales Hemsky (LA)
Brad Boyes (SJ)
Andrew McDonald (BOS)
Dustin Byfuglien (PHI)
Tuomo Ruutu (PIT)
Mike Green (CAL)
Jaroslav Halak (WAS)

I hope to drop in a couple times in February but if not, I will be back before the trade deadline. Good luck to your teams! Luckily, I'll definitely be back for the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS :mark:


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Islanders pretty much have to win their next two games against the Rags for me to have any hope in them making the playoffs, however slim those chances are


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

If the Ducks get Byfuglien I will :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

https://twitter.com/haoshea87/status/428229708619448320

Good on them. I saw a lot of myself in Rypien and was really saddened at the time.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Tim Thomas forgot he doesn't play for Boston anymore.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Fucking Christ, Detroit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

JVR :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Oh shit! Tim Thomas just turned heel in BOSTON. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Lu is getting the D from the Hawks right now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

uack...quack....quack....quack....QUACK....QUACK...QUACK!!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Once again Canucks lack of scoring is exposed. However I would not mind playing the Blackhawks in the first round of playoffs. Or the Blues. Those two teams seem like the highest chance of being upset in the playoffs this year and Canucks match up well against both.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Red Wings win, yay!

2 POINTS, A VERY SCARCE THING IN RED WINGS LAND


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Parise is USA's captain


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

QUACK..... QUACK...QUACK, QUACK


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Ducks, the best team in hockey! I love it!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Pierre LeBrun says the Canucks re-tool is under way. All players except the Sedins are and should be available. 

Canucks have a lot of nice pieces that contenders can use to put them over the top. I wonder what kind of value guys like

Bieksa
Edler
Kesler
Burrows
Hansen
Tanev
Higgins
Schroeder

and our other top end prospects (Gaunce, Jensen, Shinkaruk, Corrado) hold around the league. I don't think Garrison and Hamhuis get moved because they left a lot of money on the table to sign with their hometown team and enjoy playing here. I don't think Horvat or Kassian get moved either because they are starting to develop nicely and we paid a premium to acquire them.


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Kessel :lenny


























Also Ottawa :hayden3. They played well but the refs ran outta steam.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Say something nice about Phillip. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Can any one here make (edit)Phillip(edit)'s face in this picture into one of those smileys we can use? No clue how to do that sort of thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I don't think anyone has rocked salmon as good as Phillip.

so hood have some respect for the man and call him Phillip.


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I apologize and will retroactively call him "Phillip" through the magic of editing


----------



## fmwfan (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

9-1-1 in last 11 games! Love it go leafs go!.... Now to wait till we loose 1 game and everyone shits on us


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

fucking two losses in a row at home to the Stars and Jackets. I am going to Wednesday's game against the Blackhawks they better win.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Red Wings won <3


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

That speed.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



rbhayek said:


> fucking two losses in a row at home to the Stars and Jackets. I am going to Wednesday's game against the Blackhawks they better win.


We are hitting are rut now


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*










Save of the year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Price is right again... two shutouts in his last four games. 4 GA in last 4 games. Not bad, not bad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Stamkos isn't going to Sochi 

Speaking of which, someone should make an Olympics thread.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Good decision by him, imo. His injury was really not that long ago and he should pace himself. It's not like Team Canada is exactly low on options, either.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

So can St. Louis fill his spot now?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*


















Some highlight reel goals from tonight.

That sucks Stamkos isn't gonna be able to play, was really looking forward to him and Crosby playing on a line together.

MSL will most likely get the call now to go, i just can't see Yzerman snubbing him again lol. Neal wouldn't be a bad choice either since he's probably the best pure Canadian goal scorer behind Stamkos but i think he's a long shot.

I'd choose in this order:

1. St. Louis
2. Neal
3. Giroux


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Mighty Ducks 3 is underrated. Go Caps and Team USA! Ovie for MVP!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

St. Louis or Giroux will go.

Hope it's St. Louis.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

QUACK QUACK..shut out by the HAWKS. Hawks never get shut outs either.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Ducks have been struggling as of late.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I knew Stamkos wasn't going to play. He broke his leg, he can't be _that_ stupid. I'm sure the opportunity will still be there next time around, he's a world class player and will be for at least another decade. It's not worth the risk, imo.

I think/hope St. Louis goes. It's between him and Giroux.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

St Louis probably won't get another chance so I hope it's him.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Rangers playing good Hockey heading into the Olympic break, gotta push for the playoffs in the last stages of the season we could maybe surprise a few teams and sneak a Stanley Cup, I still think its between St Louis, Pittsburgh, Anaheim and Chicago for The Cup though


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> Ducks have been struggling as of late.


They are beyond snake bitten for goals lately, but at least the Sharks are still 7 points behind them.

They are really gonna need to beat Nashville on Saturday to go on the break on positive note.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

St. Louis going to Sochi.

I still say it was all a ploy by Yzerman to motivate his own player.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

H. Sedin isn't going to Sochi. There goes Sweden's chance of winning.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Price is right again.


As for TC, so happy that St. Louis is on the team.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Penguins Defenseman Kris Letang out with a stroke

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=704165&navid=DL|NHL|home



> Pittsburgh Penguins defenseman Kris Letang, 26, is expected to miss six weeks after having a stroke last week, the team announced Thursday.
> 
> "Kris had one brief episode of dizziness and nausea last week," Penguins general manager Ray Shero said. "We held him out of the Los Angeles game [Jan. 30], and when he continued to feel ill tests conducted in Phoenix on Saturday gave us the first indication of his condition. Further testing then was conducted when he returned to Pittsburgh and he continued to undergo a battery of tests here this week."
> 
> ...


Wow. Very scary. A well conditioned 26 year old athlete? Never would have guessed stroke. Thoughts and prayers for Letang.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins Defenseman Kris Letang out with a stroke
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=704165&navid=DL|NHL|home
> 
> ...


Wow.  That's rough.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Leafs/Canucks on HNIC tonight. Should be a good game and hopefully Canucks can get out of this slump and win this one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Alim said:


> Leafs/Canucks on HNIC tonight. Should be a good game and hopefully Canucks can get out of this slump and win this one.


Nope they can't sorry


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Canucks have lost 7 games in a row now lol. They are in huge trouble.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> Canucks have lost 7 games in a row now lol. They are in huge trouble.








LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

goodbye NHL, see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Can't even beat a shitty team like the Leafs. Well this season is done. Let the rebuild begin.

I've never seen a team slump this bad as a collective group.

Daniel Sedin: No goals in last 20 games, 4 assists
Alex Burrows: No goals in 28 games (0 this season), 5 assists
Jannik Hansen: 1 goal in last 19 games, 1 assist
David Booth: No goals in last 20 games, 3 assists
Henrik Sedin: No goals in last 17 games before injury, 9 assists
Alex Edler: -23 

24th in GF, 28th in Powerplay, 10th in conference and 21st in league. The tank is on.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

You think Torts will be gone after this season, Alim?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

No. The Torts hire has ownership's fingerprints all over it. If anything Gillis is going to be the one to go. After absolutely gutting the 2011 team he has done nothing to address team needs which is scoring. Torts is being expected to make chicken salad with chicken shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I could go for a Chicken Salad sandwich right now.

I don't think its Gillis' fault that he has a bunch of guys playing well below what they should be. He has guys that are expected to score and aren't.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

No Ducks Hockey for 3 weeks :|

I hope Finland wins just for Selanne.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Parise, Backes, Oshie
JVR, Kessel, Pavelski
Kane, Brown, Kesler

for the Americans.

Top line for the Russians = Ovechkin, Semin, Malkin 

:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Conquistador said:


> Parise, Backes, Oshie
> JVR, *Kessel*, Pavelski
> Kane, Brown, Kesler
> 
> ...


Phillip*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

*FOR THE AMERICANS!!!*

I'm secretly rooting for BARKOV to do well for the FINS :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

US YAY! Nice W this morning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

There's an Olympic thread. NHL thread is on vacation.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Letang might be done for the season with a hole in his heart

Tavares is done for the season


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya that Letang situation is scary. I guess its under control now? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Amazing win for the Canadian women.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> *Letang might be done for the season with a hole in his heart*
> 
> Tavares is done for the season


They said he'll be re-evaluated in 6 weeks(4 1/2 weeks now, i think?), nothing is confirmed yet.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

if he has a hole in his heart he's not coming back, and it looks to be the case.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

He does have a hole and they've known about that for a while as far as I know. Pretty sure I read that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Champ said:


> if he has a hole in his heart he's not coming back, and it looks to be the case.


I know he does and they've known about it for a while, doesn't change the fact he'll be re-evaluated in 6 weeks, he hasn't been ruled out so until it's actually confirmed by the team it's all speculation.



> Letang will be re-evaluated after six weeks of treatment by University of Pittsburgh Medical Center doctors. Dr. Dharmesh Vyas of UPMC was present during Pittsburgh's recent road trip as part of his usual duties and has been overseeing Letang's care.
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=704165


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Stretch run time!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Beware the Penguins

Doobie doobie dooo


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

My Stars are not too shitty this year. Hopefully they can get one of the last seeds in the West. 



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins Defenseman Kris Letang out with a stroke
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=704165&navid=DL|NHL|home
> 
> ...


Jesus! Get well dude!!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

What caliber of players play in the World Championships? Been wondering that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

We'll have to see what the NHL does about allowing players in the Olympics after this. Might ban players from the World Championships too, and the KHL might follow suit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Carey Price <3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



TomahawkJock said:


> What caliber of players play in the World Championships? Been wondering that.


It depends really what country you're asking about, it's played during the NHL playoffs as well so that factors in on who goes and who doesn't.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> It depends really what country you're asking about, it's played during the NHL playoffs as well so that factors in on who goes and who doesn't.


Let's say United States and Canada. I know T.J. Oshie went last year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



TomahawkJock said:


> Let's say United States and Canada. I know T.J. Oshie went last year.


Team Canada had 5 players on this Olympic team that played on the World Championship team last year, USA only had 2 lol.

It's a meaningless tournament that most players from NA decline to go because they're either in the playoffs still or they wanna begin their summer after a long 82 game season. It's basically made up of average players mixed in with a couple good ones depending on the team.

Sweden, Russia, Finland etc.. take it pretty serious though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

How does it compare to the KHL season?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> How does it compare to the KHL season?


Well KHL is a step down from the NHL, but i'm not even quite sure i don't watch the KHL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Well, you're saying must NHL players don't go, and mentioning a lot of Euros do, and the KHL has comparable salaries to midrange NHL players, so thought I'd ask.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Barkov and Kopecky both hurt during the Olympics, FACK.

At least Tim Thomas got a nice long rest.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

NHL tonight! Pittsburgh going for da cup!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Man, did I ever miss my Red Wings. Blows dick that my Lord Zetterberg will be missing for 8 weeks, _minimum_, ffs.

</3


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> It's a meaningless tournament that most players from NA decline to go because they're either in the playoffs still or they wanna begin their summer after a long 82 game season. It's basically made up of average players mixed in with a couple good ones depending on the team.
> 
> Sweden, Russia, Finland etc.. take it pretty serious though.


It's arranged too often, yearly contests are just bad.

Also with Canada's superior number of skilled icehockey players you guys can field weaker team and still win, thats happened too.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

leafs need to sign bolland to an extension


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



syxxpac said:


> leafs need to sign bolland to an extension


They really don't. What they need is to let him play and see if he can still go. He's not worth anywhere near what he's asking.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Ryan Kesler has apparently asked for a trade. Expect a Mike Richards type package if you want to get him, more if it's within the same conference or division. Teams will be lining up for his services. Kesler instantly makes a bubble playoff team into a contender.

Basically, bluechip prospect + young top forward + pick should be the minimum for Kesler.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

His agent already denied the report.

That said, I don't doubt Gillis will listen to these calls. I'm split on if they should trade him now or not.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Finally getting back into the swing of things to hear that Marty St. Louis and Ryan Kesler both supposedly want trades? Oh boy. I know Ray Shero of the Pens loves Kesler.

Add that those names to a trade block that includes Ryan Miller, Thomas Vanek, Matt Moulson, Ryan Callahan, and things could get very interesting.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Finally getting back into the swing of things to hear that Marty St. Louis and Ryan Kesler both supposedly want trades? Oh boy. I know Ray Shero of the Pens loves Kesler.
> 
> Add that those names to a trade block that includes Ryan Miller, Thomas Vanek, Matt Moulson, Ryan Callahan, and things could get very interesting.


Kulemin's name has been flying around now as well.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



A$AP said:


> His agent already denied the report.
> 
> That said, I don't doubt Gillis will listen to these calls. I'm split on if they should trade him now or not.


I'm thinking that was damage control by his agent

I like Kesler but he is our most valuable forward other than the Sedins. By moving him, you can get some very nice pieces to help push the rebuild faster. It's clear as day that this core is done and someone is going to have to move.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Stad said:


> Kulemin's name has been flying around now as well.


I feel like that's a yearly occurrence in Pittsburgh.

"Him and Malkin played together in the KHL, the Penguins must get him."

Deryk Engelland is going to play over Simon Despres tonight. I shouldn't be surprised when Bylsma Bylsma's but this makes no sense. You have a 22 year old 1st Round Pick who the staff doesn't trust so he plays 8 minutes a game when called up and has zero confidence because of it. Why not showcase him for trade if they don't trust him or heaven forbid, trust him to play some minutes since he did a good job when the Pens had 4 D injured earlier in the year?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I feel like that's a yearly occurrence in Pittsburgh.
> 
> "Him and Malkin played together in the KHL, the Penguins must get him."
> 
> Deryk Engelland is going to play over Simon Despres tonight. I shouldn't be surprised when Bylsma Bylsma's but this makes no sense. You have a 22 year old 1st Round Pick who the staff doesn't trust so he plays 8 minutes a game when called up and has zero confidence because of it. Why not showcase him for trade if they don't trust him or heaven forbid, trust him to play some minutes since he did a good job when the Pens had 4 D injured earlier in the year?


Kulemin is a UFA this summer so the speculation will be even worse lol.

Shero/DB must hate Despres or something, i for one don't get it either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Oh look, Phillip is still godly.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Malkin and Neal missed each other. I have nothing against Kulemin but Neal-Malkin-Jokinen have very good chemistry. I think the Pens really need a gritty 3rd line guy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Kulemin is gritty lol. I would rather he not be traded to the Pens tbh. He's probably the second best guy in the corners the Leafs have.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



JM said:


> Kulemin is gritty lol. I would rather he not be traded to the Pens tbh. He's probably the second best guy in the corners the Leafs have.


Understood. I think if the Pens got Kulemin, they'd force him with Malkin so I'm okay waiting until the off-season to see if Jokinen walks then I wouldn't mind the Pens taking a look. Plus, the Leafs are in the hunt. I don't see them as sellers. Can't waste Phillip's prime years in a rebuild.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Olli Maatta > All


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

How did that fucking taste, Ottawa :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Some reports *guaranteeing* a trade by Wednesday. Interesting.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

The Panthers lose, HOCKEY IS OFFICIALLY BACK!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



A$AP said:


> Some reports *guaranteeing* a trade by Wednesday. Interesting.


TSN's Darren Dreger reports that he has heard that possibly maybe there were discussions that could have been between two NHL teams and the subject matter was believed to be a trade of players or a player. Developing....


Hockey's deadline rumors make wrestling "dirtsheets" look like the Associated Press.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

The Blues have acquired goaltender Ryan Miller and forward Steve Ott from the Buffalo Sabres in exchange for Jaroslav Halak, Chris Stewart, prospect William Carrier, a first-round draft pick in 2015 and a third-round draft pick in 2016.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

why?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Charlie Slater said:


> why?


They obviously didn't believe in Halak.

I like the move for both teams. Buffalo got a solid return for Miller and Ott. The Blues haven't gotten beyond the second round with this core of players and they should be loading up for a win. They have a lot of depth on their team and in their system. I think it's amazing they traded for Miller and didn't have to move Schwartz, Tarasenko, or Rattie in the trade. Chris Stewart has some skill but he's an underachiever. I wonder if Buffalo will look to deal him now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I would like to let everyone know that Phillip is now tied for the most points in the NHL in the last 3 season combined.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Olli Maatta > All


Hampus Lindholm > All :agree:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



JM said:


> I would like to let everyone know that Phillip is now tied for the most points in the NHL in the last 3 season combined.


To update, just letting everyone know that Phillip now has more points than ANYONE ELSE in the last 3 years combined.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Pens-Blackhawks is a fustercluck of snow.



William Murderface said:


> Hampus Lindholm > All :agree:


I've been impressed with Lindholm in the rare instances I've been able to see him, but who did he ever beat? Where are his Olympic medals?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

I don't think there's a player that has ever been mistreated as much as Luongo, by the fans and/or by management.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*



Alim said:


> I don't think there's a player that has ever been mistreated as much as Luongo, by the fans and/or by management.


I really feel for the guy. He was really looking forward to this game and he isn't getting the start. And after everything he went through last season, it looks like it's going to happen again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: What if the Ducks still had Coach Bombay and Charlie Conway and the triple d*

Alim why aren't you currently at GM Place?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

*BC Place

Because this Heritage Classic stuff is nothing but a cash grab. It's not even outdoors considering the roof is closed. I have no interest in paying $200-300 for nosebleed seats to see a shitty team that can't score who also refuses to play their #1 all-star, gold medal winning goalie. 

I went to the one game this year that I really wanted to go to and that was the one against the Bruins and we pummeled them, so I'll keep my money and watch from home.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Oh ok


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Daniel Sedin gets taken out of the game and "We Want Lou" chants. This fucking team


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Hopefully Luongo gets traded Wednesday. He deserves better.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Davy Jones said:


> Hopefully Luongo gets traded Wednesday. He deserves better.


I'm surprised no team wants him. I mean, sure, his contract is awful but you'd think someone would bite. Islanders? I mean, they certainly need a goaltender.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

This team needs to keep losing. These fucking boneheads behind the scenes will do nothing otherwise.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Rockstar said:


> I'm surprised no team wants him. I mean, sure, his contract is awful but you'd think someone would bite. Islanders? I mean, they certainly need a goaltender.


I think the Wild could be interested. Backstrom hasn't been great this year and, of course, Harding's medical issues.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

It's time for Ryan Miller in St. Louis. :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

The Penguins are kind of a mess right now. Any season where you have a player with a life threatening blood clot, another player suffering a stroke at age 26, and another player who gets injured because the coach thinks it's a good idea to play baseball on the ice then it's sure to be a weird season.

The Kesler trade talk worries me. I like Ryan Kesler as a player but giving up Brandon Sutter, Derrick Pouliot, and a draft pick seems like too much. Subtracting Sutter isn't going to help a bottom six that needs 2 more players to be considered playoff ready. Kesler is an upgrade but he's not going to rescue the Penguins with Tanner Glass and Taylor Pyatt as linemmates.



Rockstar said:


> I'm surprised no team wants him. I mean, sure, his contract is awful but you'd think someone would bite. Islanders? I mean, they certainly need a goaltender.


The sheer irony of this makes me want it to happen. I think it's crazy the Islanders haven't figured out their goaltending situation this season. Otherwise, that's a pretty decent team.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

I have no interest in seeing Kesler being traded to Pittsburgh anyway. Surely someone can offer a much better package for one of the premiere 2-way forwards in the league than a marginal third line C (Sutter), a B level defense prospect (Pouliot), and a late first in a weak draft. 

Would much rather trade him to Philly for some kind of package of Voracek/Schenn/Prospects/Picks or Detroit for Nyquist/Jurco/Mantha/Tatar/Picks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

How is Pouliot a "B-level" prospect? lol

Rumor is Gillis wants a roster player/prospect/pick, and i highly doubt Philly or Detroit is gonna give up Voracek or Nyquist.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Alim said:


> or Detroit for Nyquist/Jurco/Mantha/Tatar/Picks.


lmao. no thanks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Stad said:


> How is Pouliot a "B-level" prospect? lol
> 
> Rumor is Gillis wants a roster player/prospect/pick, and i highly doubt Philly or Detroit is gonna give up Voracek or Nyquist.


Because Kesler is not a rental. He should and by all means will get a package similar to what Mike Richards/Jeff Carter got. Pouliot does nothing for the Canucks as defense is not an organizational need. We have Hamhuis/Garrison/Bieksa/Tanev all who are top 4 guys. Edler is still a Canuck too (but he probably won't be for long). Stanton is a fine bottom pairing dman and we have Corrado and Hutton coming along in the pipelines too. 

Richards got B. Schenn who at the time was being touted as the best prospect in the world. Pouliot wasn't even the best first round draft pick the Pens made in 2012. Pouliot would be fine, but if the best roster player the Pens are willing to give up is Brandon Sutter, who at best is a pretty good third line center, there is simply no deal to made. It's that simple.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

I don't like the Kesler deal as rumored. Not ready to give up on Pouliot who is supposedly a stud defenseman and future power play quarterback. The Pens being willing to give up on Sutter already is odd. He's been fine and he's still young.

A local guy and former WCW announcer, Mark Madden, was talking about the Pens really wanting Kesler because he's a jerk and the Pens locker room is too nice and non-confrontational. I could see that being right but take things with a grain of salt from Madden. He likes to stir the pot.

I've seen the Pens connected with Marcel Goc, Scottie Upshall, Matt Moulson, etc. Should be interesting.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

The movement has begun.

Edmonton acquires Viktor Fasth from Anaheim and sends Ilya Bryzgalov to Minnesota.

Anaheim acquires Stephane Robidas from Dallas and sends Dustin Penner to Washington.

Flyers acquire Andrew MacDonald from the Islanders.

Relatively minor stuff so far. I'm surprised the Isles didn't get more for MacDonald and I'm bummed to see him join the Flyers. I like what Anaheim is doing. I may adopt them once the Penguins get knocked out after Bylsma refuses to match lines or adjust systems.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Luongo just got traded to the Panthers :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:hb

So happy for Lou. Damn Cafuckers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

:hb to Luo


Ducks reloading with picks, but I kind of wished we held onto Penner for the rest of the season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Luongo trade?

:faint:

Luongo trade! Just saw that Markstrom and probably Shawn Matthias is coming to Vancouver. Luongo and Tim Thomas in the same room....for a few hours at least.

The Canucks obviously really like Eddie Lack or Connor McDavid.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Pretty good day for trades so far, tomorrow fuck all will happen now though lol.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

You know what? I always felt that when Lu was finally traded I'd be a shade sad about it. But I'm really happy for him and hope he does well in Florida.

Thanks for the memories Lu!

EDIT: And with Kesler looking likely to move tomorrow this is really the end of this era of the Canucks (Barring the Sedins). Really mixed feelings about that


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

The Luongo saga is over! Happy for the guy to finally get out of that situation.

Crazy... Canucks gave up Luongo and Schneider in less than a year.

Tomorrow's gonna be boring again, as usual.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fuck this team

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Bye bye Bobby Luuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!

Edit: Only question is, what the fuck are the Islanders doing with all these goalies flying around? Can't think of a team that needs a goaltender more than them. Missed many chances.

Edit 2: Another thing I'm wondering, why the hell did the Nucks trade Schneider if they were just gunna trade Lu the next season? Idiots.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

So in the end, the Canucks traded Luongo and Schneider for a 9th overall pick (Horvat), Markstrom and apparently Matthias.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Canucks might as well ship out Kesler now send the Sedins to Sweden and just call it a season..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

That Schneider trade looks awful now though.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

The Scheider trade made sense at the time not so much any more..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Schneider trade still makes sense. You cant look at it in hindsight. 
I think they've just come to hate Lou. I dont know why, but ya. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Kinda bummed the Leafs aren't doing anything. But then I think myself, hey, it could be worse, I could be a Nucks fan.

If Lu retires in 2021 the Nucks will take on a $8.5 million cap hit! Man I hope he does that and screws them for the BS they put him through.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Tons of vancouver fans with the "i <3 lu we shouldnta traded him lol" shit now.

Fucking hypocrites :ti


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Hank Scorpio said:


> EDIT: And with Kesler looking likely to move tomorrow this is really the end of this era of the Canucks (Barring the Sedins). Really mixed feelings about that


Since 2007 they've been gradually replacing their exciting team with boring, generic players it seems 8*D


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

WELCOME HOME LUONGO


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Dude the Nucks are a train wreck :ti

They had their chance at the cup in 2011 and blew it on home ice.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Jesus Christ. Vancouver just killed themselves for the next 3-4 years at least.

I want to blame Torts somehow.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



RKing85 said:


> Jesus Christ. Vancouver just killed themselves for the next 3-4 years at least.
> 
> I want to blame Torts somehow.


The blame has to be on Gillis, Schneider should have never been traded.Lack/Markstrom combined don't even have 20Wins in the NHL lol...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

I've been pissed all day that my favorite player of all time has been traded from my favorite team. But I've finally cooled down. All Lou ever wanted to do was play. He's the best goalie this franchise has ever had and is a future Hall of Famer. But for some reason the idiotic fans always blamed him for the team's failures and the incompetent management did nothing to address the issue which got way out of hand. I'm not even mad that this whole thing started with Schneider emerging as an elite goalie, because having two bonafide #1 goalies was a luxury the team had. I'm pissed because the guys who were running the show turned the whole saga into a circus when it didn't have to be. When you sign someone to a 12 year deal with a no trade clause, you're basically saying that that player is going to be the cornerstone of the franchise for a very long time. They should have traded Schneider long before and now we are left with nothing.

Hopefully Lou gets to win a cup one day because the guy deserves it for being a premiere goalie in the league for nearly 15 years. The professionalism he has shown in the past three years is admirable and I tip my hat to him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

I like the Penner trade, free's up minutes for Palmieri, Perreault, Etem, Bonino etc.

Plus they fliped that 4th round pick from Washington to get Stephane Robidas (Y)

The Oilers really bolstered their goalies with the addition Fasth & the Ducks got 2 picks for Fasth, so yet another win for the Ducks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



obby said:


> Tons of vancouver fans with the "i <3 lu we shouldnta traded him lol" shit now.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites :ti


:ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Looks like the Kesler sweepstakes is down to Pittsburgh, Philadelphia, and Detroit. If the Flyers are offering Coutorier, I'm not sure the Pens can match that. Sutter is a nice player but not with that kind of upside.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Let's see what poor decisions Paul Holmgren makes today.

It's been about 6 months since his last major fuck up.... I am expecting him to reset that clock today.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

I think the Pens will miss out on Kesler because the price will be too high and they'll end up with Ales Hemsky and a grinding winger like Curtis Glencross, Erik Cole, or Tuomo Ruutu. Possibly even a veteran defenseman but not a big name.



el dandy said:


> Let's see what poor decisions Paul Holmgren makes today.
> 
> It's been about 6 months since his last major fuck up.... I am expecting him to reset that clock today.


I get the feeling the Flyers will move Mezaros and will win the Kesler derby by grossly overpaying. Just what I think may happen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

So the Lightning just traded the GOAT St Louis to the Rangers for Callahan and some draft picks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Captains traded for eachother.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Marty St. Louis wanted out and identified the Rangers as the only team he wanted to play for. Yzerman did the best that he could with a tough situation.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Oh god, Dubnyk to the Habs. What does this mean for Price... fpalm


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



RatedR10 said:


> Oh god, Dubnyk to the Habs. What does this mean for Price... fpalm


Why not Brodeur instead of Price? Full circle for Marty.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Goc traded to the Pens for 2 picks. Very good pickup by Shero, he'll help the bottom 6 immensely. I wonder if this means Sutter is on his way out for a Kesler deal?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Stad said:


> Goc traded to the Pens for 2 picks. Very good pickup by Shero, he'll help the bottom 6 immensely. I wonder if this means Sutter is on his way out for a Kesler deal?


Pre-cursor deal, for sure.

I wouldn't rule out Moulson if Kesler isn't moving. Very interesting last hour.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

If the Ducks have to give up Etem to get Kesler I don't want him then.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Kind of disappointed leafs didn't do anything...


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Why not Brodeur instead of Price? Full circle for Marty.


I wish Marty would come to the Wild, that be cool!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Looks like Brodeur and Kesler aren't going anywhere.

Late deal looks to be Vanek to Montreal. I love it for the Habs.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

We got Vanek. Oh my god. Oh my god. Is this real life!? And we didn't even give up a 1st...wow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Only thing with Vanek is he'll bolt to Minny after this season but he's good for a playoff run.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

If Goc is it for the Pens, I'm very disappointed. Rumors have them connected to Stempniak but I'm still a little disappointed.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

A conditional 2nd and Collberg... wow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Maelstrom21 said:


> If Goc is it for the Pens, I'm very disappointed. Rumors have them connected to Stempniak but I'm still a little disappointed.


Same here. We're going no where in the playoffs. Fucking Brian Gibbons on our first line if Beau can't stay healthy.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

lol habs fans going nuts over a half season rental. doesn't put them over the top anyway.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Stad said:


> Same here. We're going no where in the playoffs. Fucking Brian Gibbons on our first line if Beau can't stay healthy.


So Brian Gibbons on the top line? Still no confirmation of Lee Stempniak. Vokoun better be healthy, too. I anticipate a Fleury meltdown but I admittedly always anticipate a Fleury meltdown.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

This deal is so fucking weird. From what I gather...

IF THE HABS MAKE THE PLAYOFFS: they get a 5th round pick from the Islanders
IF THE HABS DON'T MAKE THE PLAYOFFS: no picks involved at all, it's just Vanek for Collberg straight up.

I don't fucking get it, but I love it. Even if the 2nd is in no matter what and Vanek walks, I still love it.

Christ, it's true :lmao:lmao

Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun 1m
Condition on picks in Vanek deal: Habs have to make the playoffs for picks to exchange hands

Even if Vanek walks, it's worth it. Collberg hasn't progressed for the past two years :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

My guess is Garth Snow had outrageous demands early in the day then scrambled for whatever he could get close to the deadline. Habs will make the playoffs and I wouldn't want to play them.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

I can't believe we beat out the Ducks and got Vanek. The Ducks have two 1st round picks for Christ sake! Now, if we don't make the playoffs, we don't even swap picks. It's a risk well worth taking considering how weak the East is and how desperate the Habs needed scoring.

Galchenyuk - Plekanec - Vanek
Pacioretty - Desharnais - Gallagher

is a sick top six.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Great pick up by the habs, well worth the risk.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

What risk? They gave up nothing for him. Just a straight up steal! Reports indicate that the Isles didn't want to retain salary and the Habs were okay with that, which may have played a factor in him going to Montreal.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

Snow has to take the fall for this, right? I know he's been pretty protected but the Vanek debacle really set them back and they still don't have a goalie going forward.

How about Steve Stamkos being back tonight? He is fun to watch. Will he have the "C" on his jersey tonight or will they wait until the off-season?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe Montreal is sending a couple water bottles and a few pucks to the Islanders as well. DON'T ASSUME.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

WHY DID ST LOUIS GET TRADED

FUCK I HATE IT WHEN THIS HAPPENS. HAPPENED TO MODANO, HAPPENED TO NASLUND, HAPPENED TO MATS SUNDIN. IF MARTY EVER LEAVES THE DEVILS I WOULD SHIT BRICKS.

/rant


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

I get you but Martin St. Louis wanted to be traded. Blame it on him. There's always Mario Lemieux, Nicklas Lidstrom, Steve Yzerman, *Joe Sakic, and hopefully Martin Brodeur

*- Sakic did sign an offer sheet with the Rangers and also played for both Quebec and Colorado, so he gets an asterisk

As a tortured Pens fan who has had to hear about Alek Stojanov many times, I would be remiss if I allowed your inclusion of Markus Naslund on that list. He played parts of a few seasons with the Penguins before the deal for the aforementioned Mr. Stojanov. You're welcome, Vancouver.


So the Devils get their #1 pick back for Kovalchuk? That's interesting.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Snow has to take the fall for this, right? I know he's been pretty protected but the Vanek debacle really set them back and they still don't have a goalie going forward.
> 
> How about Steve Stamkos being back tonight? He is fun to watch. Will he have the "C" on his jersey tonight or will they wait until the off-season?


Snow is a terrible GM, no idea how he still has a job.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Tyler Seguin has 5 points tonight, I believe this is the 3rd time he's done it this season. 
Absolute beast, Dallas picked up a franchise player.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Deadline looming*

My Phone just corrected Canucks to Schmucks. It isn't far off.


Maelstrom21 said:


> I get you but Martin St. Louis wanted to be traded. Blame it on him. There's always Mario Lemieux, Nicklas Lidstrom, Steve Yzerman, *Joe Sakic, and hopefully Martin Brodeur
> 
> *- Sakic did sign an offer sheet with the Rangers and also played for both Quebec and Colorado, so he gets an asterisk
> 
> ...


Eh, even if Nazzy got his start with the pens he was a franchise player for the canucks. Happened to Lecavalier too, FUCK


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The Penguins certainly look like a team that's going to lose in the second round of the playoffs. The only saving grace is MAATTA DA GOD!!!

Possibly the worst game I've seen Sidney Crosby play since his rookie year. Was a -5 rating against San Jose.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

big win for the Rangers, 3 shorthanded goals in two games as well


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I can't believe St. Louis was such a little bitch about not being chosen for Team Canada right away that he wanted out of Tampa fpalm

The Ducks loose in a shootout again :cuss: I guess the point is better then nothing though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



William Murderface said:


> The Ducks loose in a shootout again :cuss: I guess the point is better then nothing though.


Ducks deserved to win that game. Pens were thoroughly outplayed in the first two periods. The third and OT were much more even. Anaheim is scary, they are big and fast. Getzlaf should get some MVP buzz this season. He's tied for second in the league in scoring and he's very good in all three zones. Very cerebral player.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

First shutout in 124 games.

Glad to have the GOAT back.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Between Luongo and the group of forwards the Panthers have, they are going to be a tough team. I forgot that Barkov was out, too.

Bruins pass the Pens in the East, things are going to get tight. I would like to see the Pens play Detroit or Toronto in the first round, if only because they don't get to face them in the playoffs very often.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Between Luongo and the group of forwards the Panthers have, they are going to be a tough team. I forgot that Barkov was out, too.
> 
> Bruins pass the Pens in the East, things are going to get tight. I would like to see the Pens play Detroit or Toronto in the first round, if only because they don't get to face them in the playoffs very often.


Not sure i'd wanna play the Leafs, they'd give the Pens fits with their speed like the Islanders did last year. I wouldn't mind facing the Wings though lol, i think Pens would win that series pretty easily.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Not sure i'd wanna play the Leafs, they'd give the Pens fits with their speed like the Islanders did last year. I wouldn't mind facing the Wings though lol, i think Pens would win that series pretty easily.


I was just talking about what series' would be new and entertaining. I was at the Leafs-Pens clinching game from 1999 and I feel like the Pens owe them a receipt. Plus it's the only time they've met in the playoffs. The Wings would just be cool because there is some history even though it's Detroit's first playoff in the East since realignment. Although I'm worried at the prospect of Babcock outcoaching Bylsma again.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Rich Peverley just collapsed during the Dallas/Columbus game. Play has been stopped all together. All the players look terrified.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Game postponed in Dallas, hopefully Peverley is gonna be alright.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

In other news, Crosby just raped the Caps once again. 

Crosby now has a 17 point lead over Phillip and Getzlaf.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Game postponed in Dallas, hopefully Peverley is gonna be alright.


Just saw that-That was REALLY scary. Seriously. He never had an issues like that while in Boston and I don't ever hear about him having A-Fib.

The total panic on the bench was just.. damn.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I've seen that happen a few times in various youtube clips, and it's always scary as fuck.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Islanders just scored 7 goals in the 3rd period to beat the Canucks :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I can't remembering witnessing a legit Cup contender fall this far this fast.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The tank is on

Can't wait for this guy to lead the rebuild


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Islanders just scored 7 goals in the 3rd period to beat the Canucks :lmao


I thought only the Panthers were capable of shit like that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is Vancouver having goaltending troubles? Even after trading for Markstrom at the deadline :troll

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*










:ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

While the Canucks are an entertaining collapse, the Capitals aren't making playoffs either. How can that happen?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> While the Canucks are an entertaining collapse, the Capitals aren't making playoffs either. How can that happen?


Not in the Southeast anymore lol. Caps defense is awful as well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

There is no team on this planet I love more than the Red Wings and they are being absolute fucking douchebags. We have a lot of injuries, but, jesus christ, they prove they can still show up and win games, regardless, yet, it's like they just don't fucking want to try. This game was a big game, we're tied with Columbus in the standings, and we are losing 4-1 in the 3rd with only a few minutes left.

This is fucking ridiculous. I have no idea what it's like to not be in the playoffs and I've been a die hard for 20 years. Unless we get a nice win streak, or, the teams ahead of us have huge losing streaks, this year is going to ruin the playoff streak and piss me off.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*










Sweet Jesus, Phaneuf. :lmao :lmao He even got some air there.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Well last nights game was super embarrassing fpalm


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Anaheim obviously with a letdown game. It happens.

Kings quietly have won 8 in a row. Quiet to me, at least. Finally scoring goals.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Guess I put the hex on the Kings by talking about their win streak, they went up 2-0 to Toronto and lost 3-2.

So....how about about those Bruins and their 7 game win streak?
:argh:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Big win for the Leafs last night. My boy Reimer showing all the haters what he can do.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I thought #SaveUsPhil was the new title to the NHL thread then I realized it didn't say #SaveUsPhilip


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Really sucks that Bernier will be out for a bit but on the bright side this gives Reimer a chance to run with the ball. Really hoping that Reimer steals the #1 job for awhile but I know that Carlyle will just hand the job back to Bernier when he returns, unfortunately.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Pens-Flyers in half an hour. Big game. Pens can start shoveling dirt on the Flyers playoff chances. Plus, it's always a fun rivalry. I can honestly say that I hate no sports team as much as I hate the Flyers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

SHARKS

It seems like only days ago they were so far behind Anaheim in the standings in points but now they have gone on a five game-winning streak and are playing better and better. :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I hope Detroit goes on a winning streak, I'm dying here....and we play the Hawks next, all hope is gone.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The Habs honestly looked amazing in that first period but had no finish... 17-4 shots, could have easily been 3-1 or 4-1. Everything else looks better than it has in a long time, though.

EDIT: And not surprisingly, Therrien pulls the reigns back on the entire team after the 1st period, they go back into a defensive shell that allows no creativity and the team is down 3-1 now. Not surprising at all. Worst head coach in the league. Even with Vanek, we're fighting desperately for a playoff spot. Only Therrien can fuck a team over like this so much.

Also, Bergevin needs some NHL quality defensemen in the bottom two. Can't believe Tinordi/Beaulieu were scratched in favour of Murray and Weaver.

EDIT2: UN-FUCKING-REAL ENDING. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

1-0 lead for the Ducks after 1.

If the Ducks can win this game it will be huge for them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*






Tossing this out there for those who never saw it :side:

Because Brian isn't the only one deserving of one


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

What a comeback for the Habs. If the playoffs started at this very moment, Montreal vs. Pittsburgh in the first round. Dan Bylsma replaced Michel Therrien as Penguins coach so it seems to be a fitting symmetry that Therrien could end the Bylsma Era in Pittsburgh.

In Bylsma's defense, the Pens are incredibly banged up. They played yesterday without 3 of their original top 6 forwards and their top pair of defensemen. There's no depth.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*










maelstrom, your thoughts on fleury?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> maelstrom, your thoughts on fleury?


Did you even watch the game? Fleury was the least of the Pens problems today. He's hell of a lot better than Jimmy Howard that's for sure.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

howard's been battling injuries all season. he's a significantly better playoff performer than fleury is, so I reject your statement.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> howard's been battling injuries all season. he's a significantly better playoff performer than fleury is, so I reject your statement.


Come speak to me when he has one of these. 










There's no denying he hasn't been good in the past few playoffs, but once again he still has a cup.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

lol that's the only card a pens fan can pull


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> maelstrom, your thoughts on fleury?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> lol that's the only card a pens fan can pull


It's the truth though, Howard's stats aren't even that good in the playoffs either. Nothing would please me more then to meet the Wings in the first round, if they even make it that is :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Kris Letang returns to practice tomorrow, so much for those people saying he was done for the season lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

we'd probably beat you if our team was healthy tbh


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> we'd probably beat you if our team was healthy tbh


LOL, yeah i don't think so.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

you overestimate your squad just b/c of those regular season records, son.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> you overestimate your squad just b/c of those regular season records, son.


Mind explaining how the Wings have a better line-up? Pens have better forwards, defense and goaltending, i don't see how the Wings would beat the Pens in a 7 game series, this isn't the 08 Wings we're talking about here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Coaching. Bounces. A hot streak. A boat load of other things.

There's a reason the games are played.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

(Y) jm.

i bet stad thought the ducks and hawks were going to sweep us last year too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



JM said:


> *Coaching*. Bounces. A hot streak. A boat load of other things.
> 
> There's a reason the games are played.


That's about the only thing they got going for them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

we have scoring depth when healthy. you have guys that disappear in the playoffs. i really don't think you have a better defense at all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> (Y) jm.
> 
> i bet stad thought the ducks and hawks were going to sweep us last year too.


Are you gonna answer my question or ignore it?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

just did


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> we have scoring depth when healthy. you have guys that disappear in the playoffs. i really don't think you have a better defense at all.


When healthy, lol. I think you fail to realize that the Pens have the most man games lost in the league and are still a top their division. Who disappears in the playoffs exactly?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I assumed your question was rhetorical...

Who has a better line up is a factor. It doesn't create a forgone conclusion. These things don't only run skin deep.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Who's better between the Pens and Wings? Both have many injuries, however, one is in a playoff spot and one isn't. I think that answers the question.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

lulz I don't think that was the question.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I hope last night's comeback is the start of something great for the Habs. When they came back from 0-5 to win 6-5 against the Rangers in '08, they went 14-6-1 for the rest of the season. Hopefully they repeat that or something like it and solidify their playoff spot.

It'd also be hilarious if the Sens miss the playoffs by one point.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

the pens have many injuries? if we're strictly talking relevant players here, neal, letang, pretty sure that's about it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> the pens have many injuries? if we're strictly talking relevant players here, neal, letang, pretty sure that's about it.


Kunitz, Neal, Letang, Bennett, Martin, Dupuis, Vokoun.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

kunitz is day to day and has been fine all year up until just now, so neal, letang, and dupuis then.

I'm pretty sure that doesn't compare to zetterberg, datsyuk, franzen, dekeyser, and howard.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> kunitz is day to day and has been fine all year up until just now, so neal, letang, and dupuis then.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that doesn't compare to zetterberg, datsyuk, franzen, dekeyser, and howard.


He's still hurt though? Bennett and Martin aren't big losses to you? lol


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



JM said:


> lulz I don't think that was the question.


My bad. I just kind of looked at the last page. Must've misunderstood.

Can't believe some people hating on Reimer. Unreal how so many Leafs fans have turned on him even though without him the Leafs wouldn't have made the playoffs last season.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> My bad. I just kind of looked at the last page. Must've misunderstood.
> 
> Can't believe some people hating on Reimer. Unreal how so many Leafs fans have turned on him even though without him the Leafs wouldn't have made the playoffs last season.


It doesn't matter who you are, no one is good enough for Leafs fans.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

bennett has 4 goals in 38 career games so I wouldn't call him that valuable. martin is injury prone so it is what it is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> bennett has 4 goals in 38 career games so I wouldn't call him that valuable. martin is injury prone so it is what it is.


The same amount of goals Dekeyser has and yet you mentioned him lol. Bennett is a top 6 winger, he's a former 1st round pick. He's absolutely a huge part of the Pens.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

well dekeyser's a defenseman for one. he's not there to score 20 goals like karlsson.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The Penguins have 413 man games lost. The Red Wings are second at 303 and they're also out of the playoffs. The Pens are the 2nd seed in the East. I don't get the logic that Martin is injury prone, so he doesn't count? Beau Bennett was a first round pick and also slotted to be a top six forward. Had he been healthy, Bennett's numbers would like look pretty close to Gustav Nyquist's, just by standing close to Malkin or Crosby. Today's lineup featured 0 of 4 wingers who were going to be playing with Malkin and Crosby at the beginning of the season. Kris Letang had a freakin' stroke. That's rough on him and his teammates.

The Red Wings also have also had a good coach for 66 games this year, so there's a huge advantage.

I'm not trivializing what the Wings have done with their roster this year but I cry no tears for them.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> maelstrom, your thoughts on fleury?


I'm usually the first guy to blame Fleury because he's skittish and chokes at the worst times but today, that wasn't his fault. The team was undisciplined and he had no shot on at least 2 of the 3 goals.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Toews has been a man on a mission since returning from the Olympics


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Detroit has practically nobody. Bertuzzi was just added to the never ending list of injuries, it's fucking ridiculous.

My biggest gripe, besides the injuries, is Howard in net. I like the guy, he is one of my favorite goalies, but, fuck, if I am out somewhere and not able to watch the game, I just look at the score on my phone app and I know exactly who is in net. We need to keep Gus in net if we want to get anywhere, but, he is out with a groin injury. Mrazek is okay, but, of the 3, Gus is the one who seems to be keeping the slim playoff hopes alive (still attainable, just need to win some fucking games and hope others lose).

Love Howard, he IS a good goalie, but, fuck, can't help but notice the amount of L's we get whenever he is playing.

Red Wings not making the playoffs ruins the streak and means I wont be able to see my Lord Zetterbabe until next season.

I've been a die hard for 20 years, I don't give a fuck if I have had the joy of watching my team make the playoffs every one of those years, I am still going to be super pissed if they ruin the streak this year. I would rather they make the playoffs and get absolutely crushed in the first round than to not make it at all.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Holy shit I just realized that the Ducks & Sharks are tied for the division now :shocked:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

And Philadelphia Flyers fans at Consol this weekend:










I don't consider myself to be easily offended but I just think this is stupid to pay money to buy a jersey with a rival players name on it. I'm also not poor, I just think it's a waste of money. I'd much rather buy a jersey of my favorite player on my team. Thoughts?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> And Philadelphia Flyers fans at Consol this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else do you expect from that joke of a fan base? I'm not shocked at that whatsoever.

In other news, Neal, Letang, Bennett and Kunitz all practiced today. Neal and Kunitz are likely to play tomorrow and Bennett should be ready to go for Thursday's game vs Detroit i'd imagine, DB said he just needs a few more practices with contact before he can play. Letang also said that he intends on playing again this season, so hopefully he's back for a couple games before the playoffs start.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The Bruins just keep rolling. That is a scary team for anyone in a best of 7 playoff series.

Good injury news on the Penguins front. I hope they ease Letang back. That young man has been through a lot and I bet playing will be important to his recovery but I want him to be healthy, long-term.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Maelstrom21 said:


> And Philadelphia Flyers fans at Consol this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious. 

Its no different than Leaf haters that buy Leaf jerseys with Losers Since 67 on the back.

It just shows how passionate fans are about hating rival teams and players.

CALM DOWN STAD IT DOESN'T MEAN THEY ARE TERRIBLE PEOPLE.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

In Stad's defense, Flyers fans are terrible people like 83% of the time. I have people from that area I call friends who are rational about most things in life but will argue with you up and down that Wayne Simmonds is the league's premier power forward and should have been on Team Canada.

I can't believe people buy Leafs jerseys like that either. I feel like those people are martians. It's not that funny or creative.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh no doubt, I know Flyers fans as a fan base are probably the worst in the league. I just don't think this in particular is that big of a deal. I would have laughed if I saw it in all honesty.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

This is insane to me considering where the Pens are in the standings, never knew it was this bad till i seen this:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

JM, what's your thoughts on a Pens/Leafs first round match-up? if the season ended today that's what it would be.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> JM, what's your thoughts on a Pens/Leafs first round match-up? if the season ended today that's what it would be.


I'd be pretty happy with that. I have no doubts that the Leafs could beat the Pens.

All I know is I sure as shit don't want the Leafs facing the Bruins again, not with how hot they've been lately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> JM, what's your thoughts on a Pens/Leafs first round match-up? if the season ended today that's what it would be.


Pretty much what Rockstar said. As long as it's not those fucking gooner Bruins I don't much care who we face in RD1. Pittsburgh/Toronto could be a very exciting series.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

SWEAT OFF MY FOREHEAD JUST NOW

I'm sure we'll give up the lead, anyway, it's the 3rd period afterall, WE LOVE TO GIVE UP THE LEAD RIGHT ABOUT NOW.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The Bruins are scary.

The Penguins are vulnerable.

Also, I'll note that it's March 18th so there's time to change that. Granted, not roster-wise but momentum-wise. Penguins looked like they should tonight, especially with Crosby in beast mode. Bruins kept rolling.

Rangers scored 7 goals? :shocked:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I hate the Flyers. So physical and dirty. Really roughing us around tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

SO MANY HAPPY TEARS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



El Conquistador said:


> I hate the Flyers. So physical and dirty. Really roughing us around tonight.


Welcome to the club. They don't so much play hockey as some ancient bastardized neanderthal version of hockey.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Catalanotto said:


> SO MANY HAPPY TEARS RIGHT NOW


Wings showing some serious character to overcome another team jockeying for playoff position with all their injuries.

What happened on Kadri's disallowed goal?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

KICK

Also, typical Red Wings fucking up in the last few minutes.

Detroit are the Dallas Cowboys of the NHL.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

6-3 win for the Habs over Colorado AND a Vanek hat trick. Awesome.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Fuck yes, 2 points, plus, I'll be the only happy person at work tomorrow, DOUBLE WIN.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



RatedR10 said:


> 6-3 win for the Habs over Colorado AND a Vanek hat trick. Awesome.


Montreal scares me, almost as much as Boston. Both give the Penguins fits.

Carey Price's injury got him some much needed rest.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

What a shot by Giroux. Shooting through a defenders legs and still picking a corner is nearly impossible.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

We play the Pens on Thursday, AKA, we're getting smoked.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm disappointed. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Bruins are scary.
> 
> The Penguins are vulnerable.
> 
> ...


Pens were scary at this time last year in March as well and look how that turned out? Funny how the Pens won 15 in a row last season at this exact same time as the Bruins are on their 10 game streak right now, how hilarious would it be if the roles reversed this season and the Pens swept the Bruins in the ECF :lmao

I'm more worried about the Flyers than the Bruins tbh, i think the Pens can beat the Bruins in a 7 game series this season if we get everyone back and can stay healthy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Luongo with 52 saves in a 3-2 victory over the Sharks tonight. Sharks out shot Florida 29-2 in the 3rd period :lmao.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*










Such a Studley Do Right. 

No mask glove save for the win.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Pens were scary at this time last year in March as well and look how that turned out? Funny how the Pens won 15 in a row last season at this exact same time as the Bruins are on their 10 game streak right now, how hilarious would it be if the roles reversed this season and the Pens swept the Bruins in the ECF :lmao
> 
> I'm more worried about the Flyers than the Bruins tbh, i think the Pens can beat the Bruins in a 7 game series this season if we get everyone back and can stay healthy.


I agree about the momentum but I don't think I worry more about the Flyers than Boston. The Flyers are hot right now but they are a team that often departs from disciplined play. Their goalies are also in a good grove at the moment and if history has taught us anything, Steve Mason is subject to peaks and valleys.

The perfect realistic scenario for the Pens would be Columbus in Round 1, Rangers in Round 2, and anyone but Boston in Round 3. I think Montreal could knock Boston off. I also don't believe it's unthinkable the Pens could beat them in a 7 game series, just not ideal.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I miss Luongo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

canucks nor the fans deserve him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I agree about the momentum but I don't think I worry more about the Flyers than Boston. The Flyers are hot right now but they are a team that often departs from disciplined play. Their goalies are also in a good grove at the moment and if history has taught us anything, Steve Mason is subject to peaks and valleys.
> 
> The perfect realistic scenario for the Pens would be Columbus in Round 1, Rangers in Round 2, and anyone but Boston in Round 3. I think Montreal could knock Boston off. I also don't believe it's unthinkable the Pens could beat them in a 7 game series, just not ideal.


I just worry about the Flyers more because they seem to get under the Pens skin and throw them off their game.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Just saw some guy say Troy Bodie is better than Kulemin. Holy fuck there's so many stupid Leafs fans.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Leafs lose again, some big trouble in Leafs land right now.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Leafs lose again, some big trouble in Leafs land right now.


Don't worry they'll still make the playoffs and lead the first series 3-0, only to lose in 7.

Vintage Leafs :cole3


----------



## InfiniteCrisisBomb (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Leafs lose again, some big trouble in Leafs land right now.


It was a rare occasion that their goalie wasn't peppered with 40+ shots as well. It's good for Tampa Bay though to gain even more ground on them with an easy win coming tonight against the Senators. 

The Sens game last Saturday was just awesome, it's basically a repeat of their AHL Team Binghamton Senators and Hamilton Bulldog game. Leading 3-0 losing 4-3 from bantam style goal-tending in the 3rd period. Like father like son.

It would of been nice to see Brodeur get into the Playoffs, since he's living on the edge. Daniel Alfredsson just might make the playoffs, playing the Penguins twice isn't going to help.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Don't worry they'll still make the playoffs and lead the first series 3-0, only to lose in 7.
> 
> Vintage Leafs :cole3


This is cute and ironic. First of all the Leafs have never blown a 3-0 series lead and for over 30 years they were the ONLY team to ever come back from a 3-0 deficit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



JM said:


> This is cute and ironic. First of all the Leafs have never blown a 3-0 series lead and for over 30 years they were the ONLY team to ever come back from a 3-0 deficit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL I know, i've been watching hockey my whole life. Sorry dude i'm just a frustrated leafs fan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



JM said:


> This is cute and ironic. First of all the Leafs have never blown a 3-0 series lead and for over 30 years they were the ONLY team to ever come back from a 3-0 deficit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Flyers came back from 3-0 in 2010 to beat the Bruins.

I think that's what you meant anyway??


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I believe the Islanders did as well. Only 3 times.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



JM said:


> I believe the Islanders did as well. Only 3 times.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Islanders did it against the Penguins in 1975, and yet it's still only the second most crushing playoff defeat they handed the Penguins.










Ruined. My. Childhood.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*






Pretty cool experience.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The Flyers came back against the Bruins in 2010 after being down 3-0 and then won the series in the 7th game. This was the first time it happened in like 30 years.

The following year, in 2011, it almost happened again. Twice. Round 1, Canucks were up 3-0 against Blackhawks and won game 7. Round 2, Sharks were up 3-0 against Red Wings and won game 7.

Crazy


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I am not going to keep my hopes up because the 3rd period has yet to happen, but, if the Red Wings can actually pull this one off, I will explode all over my screen with happiness.

EDIT: The inevitable happened, only it happened in the 2nd instead of the 3rd. Early start on the fuck ups.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Malkin doing work tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Holy fucking shit what a terrible officiated game this is.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Legwand, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

beat the pens without pav and hank :ti

get the fuck out stad


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Pens put 3 goals in their own net tonight :lmao.

Fuck me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

*WE FUCKING WIN
*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Not looking forward to 3 more years of Scuderi, god was he awful tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Pens played really fucking good, though, that back and forth was great, Howard with the sick save.

Good game, both teams played well. Fucking died when Detroit scored with a few seconds left, I actually had to call someone in case I had a heart attack irl. I want to make the playoffs so bad. 2 game win streak, two games against the Wild coming up, Leafs on a bit of a losing streak, we have 77 points, Toronto has 80. So fucking close to getting in, unreal. Keep the dream alive.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Laughing my balls off, my mom's team (Buffalo) beat my dad's team (Edmonton). I was talking to him on the phone earlier and he was all cocky that Edmonton was up 1-0, lots of chuckles tomorrow when I see him, lolololololololol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Pens can't possibly be that unlucky every night but also have to step on a team's throat when they have the chance. They let Detroit hang around and full credit to the Red Wings on that. Love what Babcock has them doing. The Wings are usually a puck possession team but they have changed their system to play a lot more dump and chase to use those young legs.

About time for a thread title change? I'm creatively bankrupt at the moment but anyone?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

G top 5 in scoring.

but that one good year, though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I love how the Ducks got screwed out of a point last night because the ref wanted to blow the whistle for no reason :no:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Bruins win again-11 straight. 

Back up Goalie Chad Johnson is 10-0-1. Yeah. Scary.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



SP103 said:


> Bruins win again-11 straight.
> 
> Back up Goalie Chad Johnson is 10-0-1. Yeah. Scary.


This team is solid from top to bottom; 4 effective lines, good defense and goaltending. They are the team to beat, imo.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Boston is positively terrifying. Soderberg has really looked good lately, much improved. The odds look like a Blackhawks-Bruins rematch but the NHL playoffs usually give us at least one surprise finalist.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

beat best team in the Western Conference 4-1?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

We are not worthy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Fucking Malkin.

Just not fair.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> We are not worthy.


lulz

He put a puck on its edge into the top corner. What a fucking maniac.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



JM said:


> lulz
> 
> He put a puck on its edge into the top corner. What a fucking maniac.


Accuracy, brother. 2nd best player on the planet right there.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

:lmao @ stad still believing malkin is better than stammer


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> :lmao @ stad still believing malkin is better than stammer


Stats and personal hardware say otherwise.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

they nearly have the same amount of career goals despite the fact that stammer's been in the nhl for two less years. pls don't bring up assists b/c their point totals would obviously look different if they switched jerseys.

he's been better than malkin for the past two seasons now. and lol personal hardware. is crosby better than ovechkin? i'm pretty sure ovi owns more individual accolades.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> they nearly have the same amount of career goals despite the fact that stammer's been in the nhl for two less years. pls don't bring up assists b/c their point totals would obviously look different if they switched jerseys.
> 
> he's been better than malkin for the past two seasons now. and lol personal hardware. is crosby better than ovechkin? i'm pretty sure ovi owns more individual accolades.


Lol @ using goal totals against Malkin, you realize he's a play maker right?

Ovi only has more personal hardware because of Crosby's injuries. Crosby was running away with the Hart and Art Ross last year as well until he took a fluky deflected puck to the jaw.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

a superstar forward's most important job is to put the puck in the net.

do you really think malkin could record 50+ assists per season on the lightning? :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> a superstar forward's most important job is to put the puck in the net.


Yeah, Malkin has James Neal on his line to do that for him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> a superstar forward's most important job is to put the puck in the net.
> 
> do you really think malkin could record 50+ assists per season on the lightning? :ti


Um, Yeah? lol

I don't think you realize how good Malkin really is.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Ovi only has more personal hardware because of Crosby's injuries. Crosby was running away with the Hart and Art Ross last year as well until he took a fluky deflected puck to the jaw.


Stats and personal hardware still say that Ovechkin is better than Crosby.


Let's not make excuses, please? One could just as well say that Geno only has better stats and more personal hardware because he's four years older and Stamkos lost possible Art Ross, Hart, Richard, Lindsay trophies to an injury.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> We are not worthy.


lightning should just put Gudļevskis in as their starter


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Allur said:


> Stats and personal hardware still say that Ovechkin is better than Crosby.
> 
> 
> Let's not make excuses, please? One could just as well say that Geno only has better stats and more personal hardware because he's four years older and Stamkos lost possible Art Ross, Hart, Richard, Lindsay trophies to an injury.


Ovechkin isn't better though, at least not now he isn't. I'm just saying that Crosby missed out on a couple more personal trophies due to injury. 

Stamkos would probably leading in goals if he didn't get injured, wouldn't be leading in points though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



obby said:


> lightning should just put Gudļevskis in as their starter


That was Lindback in net. Bishop got the day off.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Ovechkin isn't better though, at least not now he isn't. I'm just saying that Crosby missed out on a couple more personal trophies due to injury.


Absolutely, as a complete player Ovechkin isn't all too close to either Crosby, Malkin or Stamkos at this point. To me that just proves the faultiness of the "stats and personal hardware" -argument.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Fucking dying right now, Detroit wins their 3rd in a row, one point behind Toronto, 1 point out of a playoff spot. If the Habs can make me smile today and win, all I need is a Red Wings win tomorrow against the Wild (again) and we steal a playoff spot. If the Red Wings can maintain the lead for the rest of the season and make it in, fucking rainbows, man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

For those not watching HNIC.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

My goodness Don Cherry is a fucking idiot.



Catalanotto said:


> Fucking dying right now, Detroit wins their 3rd in a row, one point behind Toronto, 1 point out of a playoff spot. If the Habs can make me smile today and win, all I need is a Red Wings win tomorrow against the Wild (again) and we steal a playoff spot. If the Red Wings can maintain the lead for the rest of the season and make it in, fucking rainbows, man.


Detroit is already in a spot, regardless of the Toronto/Montreal result.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> My goodness Don Cherry is a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is already in a spot, regardless of the Toronto/Montreal result.


No they aren't. We need Toronto's spot at the least to get in. Then we would have to play the Pens first round.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Catalanotto said:


> No they aren't. We need Toronto's spot at the least to get in. Then we would have to play the Pens first round.


NHL.com says right now that they have the second wild card. But okay.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

we have a wildcard spot as we speak, cat. any division can allow up to five teams in the playoffs. we'd be in if the regular season ended today.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I just checked the 'if the playoffs ended today' on NHL.com and, yes, correction, as of now, Detroit is in, and would be playing Boston. Last time I checked, we weren't in it (I think that was Friday).


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

How useless is Clarkson? held pointless in 12 straight now. Probably the worst contract in the league.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I think Malkin, Stamkos, Crosby, and Ovechkin are all outstanding players but Malkin has something the rest don't










Not to say those other guys won't get it but it really shut up a lot of his critics that said he was a permiter guy who didn't play big in big games. Plus, Malkin wins the tiebreaker for being such a goofball off the ice. I really like Sid but he seems like he wouldn't be much fun to hang out with. He's a hockey cyborg.

I'm probably going to jinx it but the Bruins are losing a game! Sure, it's in the second period. That's noteworthy because Boston is trailing for the first time in 410:41 of action.



Stad said:


> How useless is Clarkson? held pointless in 12 straight now. Probably the worst contract in the league.


And it's only in the first year of that contract. Wow.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

you definitely jinxed it maelstrom.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I loathe the Pens, but Stamkos has NOTHING on Malkin.

Malkin is simply spectacular (expect when being shut down by Couturier ).


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*






Hemsky at number 1 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

That win last night felt good.

Now to end the Bruins winning streak.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Game time, dying over here, hope we get our 4th win in a row. LOOKING GOOD SO FAR, fuck yeah, the GOOSE is loose.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

gustav nyquist imo tbh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Toronto is slumping at just the right time.

I love it!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

This Leafs season is like a super slow motion car crash. Oh man.

...and Gustav Nyquist is a boss.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Fuck.

Oh well, we at least got a point and are tied with the Maple ****.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Wings sure blew that one.

Also, the Leafs lose again.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Even if they blew it tonight, Wings are scrappy. Matt Moulson just scores goals. Wow, did the Isles make a huge mistake in trading him away for Vanek. That's not even a knock on Vanek, it just makes no sense why the Isles would trade away a known entity who had great chemistry with Tavares for another scorer when the Isles clearly had issues with goaltending and defense.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Might be scrappy but they still left an extra point out there, could cost them a playoff spot for all we know.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Give the Wings some fucking credit, they are the Griffins, we are rigged as hell with injuries. These kids are doing a good job for us, we just won 3 in a row and got a point this game, which is better than no points. Hilarious how people still have to find the negatives.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Don't think that lost point will end up costing the Wings. I think they'll be fine. Predicting the Wings and Jackets both make it after bumping the Leafs out. 

Leafs need at least a 5-3-1 record to make it now. They should be able to beat the Panthers, Jets, Sens and the Flames. They'll need one more win other than that and that won't come easy with their other opponents being the Wings, Blues, Flyers, Bruins and Lightning. Not likely they'll be able to do it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Yeah, Toronto is in the worst position cause they have played the most games outta the teams fighting for a spot.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

worst possible time of the year to slump.

Not complaining cause it's the Leafs, just saying.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Thank god the Ducks got 2 points tonight, now they are only 1 point behind the Sharks for the divison :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



William Murderface said:


> Thank god the Ducks got 2 points tonight, now they are only 1 point behind the Sharks for the divison :mark:


Aye. rooting for Ducks here as well :agree:

from other conference i'm impressed of Boston's run lately.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Well the Canucks aren't making the playoffs this year, but the Leafs aren't either so it's not the be-all-end-all

And besides, at least the Canucks didn't choke away a playoff spot when they had a mere 12% chance of losing it like a certain team :ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Montreal might be the only Canadian team in the playoffs. Rough.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Turn on the Bruins/Canadiens game. This is shaping up to be a major war.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

The Canadiens can rattle the Bruins like no one else. This game has been rough.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

This game-a fluky goal and bad penalty calls all around. Seems like the refs are trying to atone for BS penalties on the B's with BS penalties on the habs in the 3rd. 

I'm just getting the feeling the B's are getting shut out tonight.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Flyers lose to the Kings 3-2 in regulation. Coyotes and Rangers are 3-3 in overtime.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

lecavalier for the next skills competition imo


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Habs took 6 out of 7 this season from the Bruins, that's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Habs beat the Bruins, god damn. :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Dear Montreal Canadiens, please knock the Bruins out of the playoffs so I feel like the Penguins actually have a chance to come out of the East. Thanks.

I think I'm pulling for Minnesota and Dallas to take the West wild cards. Benn and Seguin have been great together.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Penguins lose Evgeni Malkin for 2-3 weeks with a foot injury. That sucks. He was playing very well the last few games. Just tack on more man games lost to the total. Got to make sure the Red Wings don't catch up, I guess.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins lose Evgeni Malkin for 2-3 weeks with a foot injury. That sucks. He was playing very well the last few games. Just tack on more man games lost to the total. Got to make sure the Red Wings don't catch up, I guess.


Same thing happened earlier in the season with his first injury, he came off that crazy month where he was catching Crosby in points and then got hurt. It's so frustrating that this team can never all stay healthy at once.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

lol leafs

Enjoy that 6th loss in a row.


----------



## InfiniteCrisisBomb (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Devils could make the playoffs with their easy schedule, islanders, florida, buffalo etc... I want this to happen because I am going to one of their last games and I want the game worth it's while or I'll just be drunk the entire time. Pittsburgh should beat the Phoenix Coyotes, they're tired and on the road. St. Louis is looking to match their 6-1 score over the Leafs. Lol, Are the fans going to torment Bernier's wife online next? Nice to see sports.yahoo.com remove their article about the situation and get back to hockey. Rangers are my pick in the playoffs.

Leafs score two goals almost right after I post this and Coyotes score on the Penguins. Lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Penguins with a typical uninspired effort against a disciplined team who frustrates them. Apparently a players only meeting took place after the game and they canceled practice for tomorrow. Pens are definitely not playing their best hockey headed towards the playoffs. The injuries are taking their toll on the top guys still left because those guys play so much.

4 teams with 80 points in the East for the wild card.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

If anyone other than just Nyquist could actually show up to our games, we might be able to win.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

another Leafs loss


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



RKing85 said:


> another Leafs loss


It was only a matter of time before they got exposed, they're simply not good enough, they've been consistently getting out-shot this season and getting saved by their goaltenders on numerous occasions. Their defense is nothing to praise either, led by captain pylon...and don't even get me started on Clarkson. fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Habs with another win in a boring game vs. Buffalo. Price with a shutout and then sticks up for Markov after the game. Love it.

lirl at the Leafs. You can't get out-shot as much as they have this season, giving up the number of shots they have, and expect them to sustain the pace they were running on earlier. It just wasn't realistic. They didn't tighten up and now they're paying for it.



Catalanotto said:


> If anyone other than just Nyquist could actually show up to our games, we might be able to win.


Guy is a beast. I added him on my fantasy team to end the season and he's a killer. I just hope he isn't a Habs killer when they play.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Nyquist was on the table for Edler last year at the draft. Shame Gillis was too reluctant to pull the trigger, he's exactly the kind of player the Canucks need. Guess he didn't learn from the Luongo/Schneider disaster.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Never knew Nyquist was on the table for Edler. That's an interesting move for both teams. Edler would probably be at home with all his Swedish teammates including a possible partner in Kronwall.

The roster the Canucks could have just from all the trades they almost made would definitely be a playoff team.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Never knew Nyquist was on the table for Edler. That's an interesting move for both teams. Edler would probably be at home with all his Swedish teammates including a possible partner in Kronwall.
> 
> The roster the Canucks could have just from all the trades they almost made would definitely be a playoff team.


The rumoured deal was Nyquist, Smith, and a 2nd round pick. Gillis wanted a 1st instead and Detroit declined

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Tonight, we job to the Rangers


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

First place in the Pacific Division! :mark:

Second place in the whole Western Conference behind only St. Louis. I'll take it. :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Beast Mode? Activated.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Well the Ducks are losing 2-1 after 2 periods to Calgary.

The division title is looking bleaker with each game the Sharks continue to win


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Ducks rallied up to beat Calgary, who has been surprisingly strong since the Olympic break.

Bobby Ryan having season-ending sports hernia surgery that he has supposedly been dealing with since November. I guess he's not soft?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

I saw a fancy stats chart that suggests Calgary's recent success isn't a fluke either.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> I saw a fancy stats chart that suggests Calgary's recent success isn't a fluke either.


Yep, Mark Giordano's Corsi% in the last 23 games, playing 24.9 minutes a night, is 60%. To put that in perspective, anything over 50% is good.

I got that from Tyler Dellow at http://www.mc79hockey.com/ who is a fancy stats expert. I won't go too far down the stats foxhole but he's been pretty reliable with stuff like this.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Subban beasting it early just for Babcock.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Not even one period down and the Blackhawks have been called for icing 7 times against Boston. Why you ask? Because they play garbage style "3 line breakway pass" style of hockey. They get control of the puck deep in their zone and they screech out all their players to the opponents blue line. Half the time those passes are offsides but ignored by the refs to encourage this nonsense.

Bring back to the 2 line pass rule (in some form). It's total nonsense you can pass through 2 and sometimes 3 lines. 

Drives me crazy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Fuck sakes, Detroit, do the playoffs mean anything to you?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

This would be a tough loss for the wings but to be fair Habs are playing great right now and Detroit is still dealing with injuries.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

It was like in the final two periods, Subban said, 'fuck this shit' and wanted to get Detroit to overtime to further drown Toronto's playoff hopes.

Nonetheless, two more points. Gotta get that home ice advantage over Tampa.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Jets with a regulation win over the Sharks? Probably too little, too late for Winnipeg even with the Wild backsliding since the deadline.

The East is so tight other than the Bruins and Pens out in front, it's crazy. I bash Coach Bylsma frequently, here and elsewhere, but I now theorize that he's trying to get fired. These were his quotes from yesterday before the game:



> Asked why he benched Jussi Jokinen for a dumb penalty and never an elite player like Malkin, Neal, or Crosby "It's different. Benchings are shorter for stars."


Jokinen has 20 penalty minutes all year. I would venture to say Malkin has taken 20 minutes in penalties this year, strictly in the offensive zone. The fact that there's been no accountability for dumb penalties for 5 years under Dan and now he's going to start benching guys is laughable.



> Asked whether he would give Crosby a game or two off down the stretch to rest "I want to make it clear it would upset Sid if I asked that so I'm not even going to ask him, he's playing."


Way to have control of the team, this could even be a shot at management for letting the stars run the team which goes back to Lemieux and Jagr. Coaches in Pittsburgh have never traditionally been powerful or important. The team revolted against Scotty Frickin' Bowman in 1992 and ran practices themselves.



> Asked whether the 3rd or 4th lines could be more physical "Could be, we really missed Andrew Ebbett and Chris Connor on the 3rd line."


This is just insanity. Both should be in the AHL and neither plays a physical style. Ebbett is 5'9 170 lbs. Chris Connor is 5'8 190 lbs. (that seems generous but that's what NHL.com says). Both are 30 years old and have never been full-time NHL players.

So, in conclusion, Bylsma is coaching out the string in the playoffs. I could easily see the Pens losing to a team like Detroit or Washington in the first round. He's not an awful coach but his message has gotten stale and he refuses to adjust in-game. I can't wait to see him coaching in Vancouver next season where Alim can expect Craig Adams, Tanner Glass, Chris Connor, and Deryk Engelland all added to the roster.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Bennett with a beauty snipe in his first game back, the Pens finally snap their mini losing streak.

Leafs have lost 7 in a row now, lol. JM, what's your thought's on this epic collapse?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

It's baseball season now. And Raps in the playoffs. Don't bother me.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Jeez. Don't even know what to say at this point.

Edit: On the bright side, the Leafs could be picking in the top 10 soon. Hoping they draft a forward.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

A middle school/high school classmate of mine made a friendly deal that whoever loses between my Red Wings and his Maple Leafs tomorrow has to praise the other team in their facebook status.


GO RED WINGS


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

leafs next..trap game :jose


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

God damn it, why do we always have to fucking choke when the goings get rough? Seven regulation losses in a row, for fucks sake.

Still better than the canucks, though :kobe3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Damn only 1 point tonight and still behind the Sharks by a point


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

After all the Penguins negativity I've had lately, I have to say Beau Bennett looked fantastic last night. Much needed for a team needing some scoring and fresh blood.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Since I just complimented the Pens, I'd like to note that Jarome Iginla has 30 goals for the Bruins. Amazing what happens when you let a guy play his position.

Washington is in a bad way right now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Huge game tonight for the Leafs. I'm on the fence of what I want to happen. Their playoff chances are slim so part of me wants them to continue losing and get a great draft pick but they do still have a shot at the playoffs so part of me wants them to start winning. They're the Leafs though so they'll probably lose just enough to not make it but win enough so their draft pick isn't that great.

And of course if the Leafs don't make the playoffs, Carlyle is likely fired, which is the best thing that can happen to the team.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> Huge game tonight for the Leafs. I'm on the fence of what I want to happen. Their playoff chances are slim so part of me wants them to continue losing and get a great draft pick but they do still have a shot at the playoffs so part of me wants them to start winning. They're the Leafs though so they'll probably lose just enough to not make it but win enough so their draft pick isn't that great.
> 
> And of course if the Leafs don't make the playoffs, Carlyle is likely fired, which is the best thing that can happen to the team.


Carlyle, Nonis, Phaneuf and Clarkson all have to go. 
Fire the first two, trade Dion and send Clarkson to the minors.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Carlyle, Nonis, Phaneuf and Clarkson all have to go.
> Fire the first two, trade Dion and send Clarkson to the minors.


Disagree with Nonis, Phaneuf and Clarkson. But yeah, Carlyle has to go. 

Nonis has made some bad moves but he's made some good moves too. Too soon to get rid of him. He's still working with Burke's team for the most park.

Phaneuf is the Leafs best defencemen. They have no one in the system that would be able to fill the void that Phaneuf would leave. The problem isn't Phaneuf, it's that there is no one there to help him. Gunnarsson is good but he shouldn't be a top pairing D, he'd be good on the second pairing. They need to trade for someone to play alongside Phaneuf. Otherwise, they trade Phaneuf and get another guy who's just going to have the same problem that Dion has now.

Clarkson has been awful and should go, but realistically, he isn't going anywhere because they won't be able to move him. He's signed for another six years after this season at big money, so they won't be putting him in the minors as it gives barely anything extra in the way of cap space. I think Clarkson will bounce back next season, especially under a new coach.

Carlyle is just awful. Seen many numbers that show he has made good players worse. Gardiner and Phaneuf have much worse possession numbers under Carlyle than they did under Wilson.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> Disagree with Nonis, Phaneuf and Clarkson. But yeah, Carlyle has to go.
> 
> Nonis has made some bad moves but he's made some good moves too. Too soon to get rid of him. He's still working with Burke's team for the most park.
> 
> ...


You bring up some good points, my opinion on Nonis is that he's made some great moves like acquiring Bernier and Bolland but the Phaneuf and Clarkson contracts are just insanity. These are the kind of contracts that handcuffed the leafs during the JFJ era (examples include Tucker and McCabe), which is why i'm nervous about Nonis.

As for Phaneuf, he has his good games but they are outweighed by his bad ones. He makes too many defensive mistakes, bad pinches and gets caught out of position. His contract would be reasonable at 4-5 Million but there is no way 7 Million can be rationalized and for 7 years. He's 28 now, I cringe to think of his game as he gets older and past his prime. 

Clarkson might improve next year, hopefully he does because no teams will want anything to do with his contract.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Since I just complimented the Pens, I'd like to note that Jarome Iginla has 30 goals for the Bruins. Amazing what happens when you let a guy play his position.
> 
> Washington is in a bad way right now.


Caps gave the Bruins fits in 2012 first round playoffs-Watching the game today they go down 3-0 and clearly gave little effort to fight back. 

Bruins are just in total beast mode at the moment. 17-2-1 in their past 20 games. Rask and Johnson are combined 1.24 goals per game this season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Phaneuf is so fucking terrible :lmao

Wings up 2-1 in the 2nd.

Edit: 3-1 now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME LEAFS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Nice play by Rielly, it's 3-2 now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Looks like my boys are on the road to beating the Leafs, AGAIN.


GO RED WINGS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Good night sweet Toronto.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

i think it's time we dedicate the thread title to gustav nyquist. top 3 in goals per games played :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

This thread needs to be dedicated to the DETROIT RED WINGS in general for being fucking awesome when it matters.

HELLO PLAYOFFS


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Red Wings deserve the win, they've been playing like a team that wants to make the post-season. Eight loses in a row now for the leafs, they're more interested in buying new golf clubs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Catalanotto said:


> This thread needs to be dedicated to the DETROIT RED WINGS in general for being fucking awesome when it matters.
> 
> HELLO PLAYOFFS


They're 2 points up on the Caps lol, let's not get ahead of ourselves here but they should end up making it. I'm hoping for a Bruins/Wings first round match-up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Man, I ain't even mad. Hello top 10 draft pick. 

Only thing I'm pulling for now is the Leafs winning the draft lottery.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Detroit wont make it by the first round (hope I get to eat my words), but, at this point, I don't care, I just want to keep the playoff streak alive. What a fucking year for us, holy shit, last two years, actually, just scraping by to get in.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Yllek Pihc said:


> Fire everybody and give Ujiri the power to run all the MLSE teams


Is that you, HM? :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

chip you owe me an apology for questioning my faith in UJIRI's ability to make the raps a playoff team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

jesus. I got about 10 suicidal Leaf fans on my facebook page right now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

It feels good being back on top, now let's sustain this division lead boys!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

:lmao at fucking ......s calling that Quick save a scorpion kick


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Bruins 9 straight road wins.. longest in bruins history.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Fucking dying of happiness here, 3-1 Red Wings against Tampa, honestly thought we would be getting destroyed.

GO RED WINGS


Fucking sexy goal by Nyquist, Jesus Christ.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

i saw the islanders game yesterday in the Colosseum. had seats right next to the ice

it was fun


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*






Nyquist is on some other level ish right now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Dudes insane right now. Can't believe they got him in the fourth round. Red Wings are either crazy fucking lucky or just incredibly good when it comes to picking in the later rounds.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

anthony mantha didn't go in a late round, but he'll soon be the next superstar to join goose in the line-up :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Wish the Leafs could make picks like that. Shit, the Leafs fuck up first round picks! Tyler Biggs is garbage!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

My boys win again, FUCKING CRYING TEARS OF JOY RIGHT NOW.

If Washington loses later, holy shot, gonna be soooo happy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

And with Detroit's win the Leafs playoff chances have fallen to less than 5%. Don't know why I even bother checking anymore, I knew last week they probably weren't making it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Pens with a quick 2-0 lead on Chicago. Didn't see that coming. Hopefully they've finally turned the corner. Crawford probably would like that second goal back.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Orpik nearly killed Toews :lmao, that's what you call a good, clean hit. I hope Toews is gonna be alright though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Crosby with 2 goals, only 1 point away from 100 now. Crazy to think he's gonna be the only player to reach a 100 points this season.

Caps/Preds going to OT. Caps need these 2 points pretty bad.

Preds win in a shootout, that hurts the Caps chances big time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Thank you, Wings, for beating Tampa.

One less game in hand for the Bolts on the Habs now and still back two points. Habs have to win on Tuesday. Gotta keep that home ice advantage for that first round match up.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Alex Ovechkin:

48 goals: 1st in the NHL

Plus/Minus -34: Dead last in the NHL

:drake1


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Alex Ovechkin:
> 
> 48 goals: 1st in the NHL
> 
> ...


He went 14 games in the month of March without an ES point :lel

Still can't believe some people in this thread thought he was gonna win the Hart this season :lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

not exactly his fault that washington's defense and goaltending pre-halak trade was dreadful.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

What does the defense and goaltending have to do with him not getting a single ES point the entire month of March?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

how did you figure that i was referring to your post 

also what's funny about the even strength thing in the first place? does it matter how he records points?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Champ said:


> how did you figure that i was referring to your post
> 
> also what's funny about the even strength thing in the first place? does it matter how he records points?


Well most of the game is played at even strength, so yes it does matter, especially in the playoffs when penalties go down.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

we aren't in the playoffs stad :kobe8

bad luck happens sometimes.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Bad luck lasts a week but an entire month of no even strength points? That's suspect for anyone. If Brandon Sutter went a whole month without scoring an even strength point, that's an issue. If a supposed mega-star MVP candidate who carries a 9.5+ cap hit then it's more than bad luck.

The culture around the Caps stinks. They keep bringing in character guys and it never changes. I don't know how to fix that team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

What a come from behind victory for the Ducks last night.

Now we are 3 points up on the Sharks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

:ti @ the thought of Crosby on the Caps.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Magic said:


> :ti @ the thought of Crosby on the Caps.


What's so funny about that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Almost everything.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

stad probably thinks he'd make the caps better.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Caps need something because they just lost to the Stars 5-0. Lacking some playoff desperation there. 2 goals out of Dustin Jeffrey.

Fire Ray Shero.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

lol @ Columbus.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Please say a prayer for Erik Gudbranson. He was murdered tonight in NY.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

David Clarkson sighting!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Joel Anthony said:


> Please say a prayer for Erik Gudbranson. He was murdered tonight in NY.


That couldn't have felt very good... branson.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

was expecting more when I started that video.

And the Leafs win! It's a miracle!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Burrows suspension incoming for a nice clean hit. Wasn't dirty, but he'll be suspended because he's Alex Burrows and he's a Canuck.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Alim said:


> Burrows suspension incoming for a nice clean hit. Wasn't dirty, but he'll be suspended because he's Alex Burrows and he's a Canuck.


Am i missing something here? nothing wrong with that hit at all IMO, not a chance he gets suspended for that, he won't even get fined.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

meh. I mean he does get his gloves/forearms up in the face a little bit, but nothing too bad really.

I don't think it's suspension worthy. But I wouldn't be surprized if he did get a game or two.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Burrows not likely suspended but Doug Murray: hearing for this one


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Oates finally calls Ovie out on his laziness, he quit skating yesterday on one of the goals, and people wonder why he has the worst +/- in the entire NHL.

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/adam-oates-calls-out-alex-ovechkin-quit-on-the-play-dallas-stars/


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

what a fucking goal by nyquist. superstar in the making. pls get this guy in the thread title.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Islanders have been playing well in the last month or so, too bad its too late but the young guys are playing hard which is good to see


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

COME AT ME, BOSTON

COME THE FUCK AT ME


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Stad said:


> Oates finally calls Ovie out on his laziness, he quit skating yesterday on one of the goals, and people wonder why he has the worst +/- in the entire NHL.
> 
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/adam-oates-calls-out-alex-ovechkin-quit-on-the-play-dallas-stars/


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

No suspension for Burrows but at what cost?

Iain MacIntyre ‏@imacVanSun 9m

Burrows on Twitter feedback re McDonagh hit. “500 messages from Rangers fans. 'I'll kill your family, I want you to die.' Bad things."


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Huge regulation loss by Phoenix last night.

Looks like we are trending towards Minnesota and Dallas as the wild cards in the West and Detroit and probably Columbus in the East. Columbus vs. Philadelphia is a big game tonight.



Champ said:


> what a fucking goal by nyquist. superstar in the making. pls get this guy in the thread title.


I support this. Dude has been fire, carrying the Wings offense without Datsyuk and Zetterberg.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*

Nyquist has been crazy but his shooting percentage is also at 20%. He'll drop off eventually.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> Nyquist has been crazy *but his shooting percentage is also at 20%. He'll drop off eventually.*


Pretty much.

Less than 2 weeks away from the playoffs :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

You guys, don't hate on Nyquist. They said the same thing about John Druce and....oh, yeah. Okay, maybe you're right. I think he'll still be an effective player but he's not a 23 goals in 28 games consistently guy. Even if he's a 30 goal scorer, that's a win for the Red Wings.

Looks like Tampa-Montreal are all but locked up for the first round. Same with Blackhawks and Avalanche.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

you can't fake what he's doing especially when he's doing it while the two best players on the team are sidelined. he may not be a ppg player next season but i'd venture to guess that he'll have a respectable 60+ point campaign.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Champ said:


> you can't fake what he's doing especially when he's doing it while the two best players on the team are sidelined. he may not be a ppg player next season but i'd venture to guess that he'll have a respectable 60+ point campaign.


I'm not, he's pretty much carried the Wings while Zetterberg and Datsyuk have been out, i was just saying that there is no way he'll keep that shooting percentage up. I agree, i could see him hitting 20-25 goals and 60 points next season. He's damn fun to watch though there's no debating that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Catalanotto said:


> COME AT ME, BOSTON
> 
> COME THE FUCK AT ME


Thorton just offered to drop gloves with Phanuef and he declines. 

We've seen Phanuef


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



SP103 said:


> Thorton just offered to drop gloves with Phanuef and he declines.
> 
> We've seen Phanuef


Jesus Christ...Why would the Leafs want their best defencemen off the ice for five minutes, against the Boston Bruins, when they need to win every single game, to fight Shawn Thornton? Yeah, I'm sure Boston would have loved for Phaneuf to accept that fight but it's never going to happen.



Champ said:


> you can't fake what he's doing especially when he's doing it while the two best players on the team are sidelined. he may not be a ppg player next season but i'd venture to guess that he'll have a respectable 60+ point campaign.


I predict he'll have a 45-55 point season.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

lolbruins


I get that they are in the playoffs, regardless, so, the effort doesn't have to be there, but, fuck, losing to the Leafs, hahahahahhahaha




SP103 said:


> Thorton just offered to drop gloves with Phanuef and he declines.
> 
> We've seen Phanuef



Why would I care about either of them? My team beat them yesterday, that's all I care about. Fuck both the Bruins and Leafs.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> Jesus Christ...Why would the Leafs want their best defencemen off the ice for five minutes, against the Boston Bruins, when they need to win every single game, to fight Shawn Thornton? Yeah, I'm sure Boston would have loved for Phaneuf to accept that fight but it's never going to happen.


With all do respect, you use the term best defensemen very loosely.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> With all do respect, you use the term best defensemen very loosely.


No, I use the term very firmly. On the Leafs, who is a better defencemen than Phaneuf?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

We live to fight another day.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Im not sure how Nyquist will look next season.. I'm sure it will be a respectable campaign 50-60 points.. But as of right now he's dynamite.. Tatar and Jurco are playing some good hockey as of late as well. Fuck Tatar is everywhere out there, no quit in that dude..


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> No, I use the term very firmly. On the Leafs, who is a better defencemen than Phaneuf?


He's a defensive liability, i'd rather trust Gunner or Gardiner. I'm not questioning your hockey knowledge, just an opinion.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Thank God the Leafs won. Didn't want them to suck TOO much so that the overtook the Canucks in draft position.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> He's a defensive liability, i'd rather trust Gunner or Gardiner. I'm not questioning your hockey knowledge, just an opinion.


No, that's cool. 

Phaneuf faces the toughest QOC in the entire NHL (For d-men). That plays a huge part in how he plays. If the Leafs had another d-man who could play big minutes against other teams top lines every night (and yeah, Gunnarsson is good, but he should be a second pairing guy) then Phaneuf would look a lot better. Gardiner is good but he would not fare well playing the minutes and facing the QOC that Phaneuf plays.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: Vanek for some scrub, 2 pucks and water bottle*



Rockstar said:


> Nyquist has been crazy but his shooting percentage is also at 20%. He'll drop off eventually.


Eh. He still looks like a damn good player.

Only reason I've held off on planning my "The Red Wings are finally going to suck again" parade.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Avs win! Avs win!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

REIMER still has it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Season saving win for the Leafs last night. Could be a psychological hurdle, too. I wasn't watching that game but followed the updates on my phone and it looked like a replay of Game 7 last year Toronto won this time.

Pens clinched the Metropolitan Division with the Flyers loss then beat the Jets in game where they played like monkey dung and won on talent alone aka the Dan Bylsma Special.

Dallas missed capitalizing on a golden opportunity with their loss to Carolina. Looks like the Stars and Coyotes will be fighting it out til the end.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Bruins were definitely the toughest team Toronto has to face before the season ends. At least their 8 game loosing streak is over, they need to win every game now to make the playoffs, they still might not make it even if they do.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Games of high playoff consequence tonight (Friday):

Chicago at Columbus

Washington at New Jersey

Buffalo at Detroit

Edmonton at Phoenix

The wild card races are tight. Caps and Devils isn't exactly an elimination game but it's pretty darn close.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

My Red Wings being fucking GOAT again.

I can't wait until my husband, Henrik, returns.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Vanek takes the Habs to another level... also, Pacioretty is taking the Habs to another level too. 2 goals off 40, crazy. 

Down 0-3 in the first 5 minutes, score 7 unanswered, win 7-4.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

How did Nashville get 5 goals on the Ducks tonight fpalm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*






CoLOLumbus. :lmao


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Jeez, never count those Red Wings out, this organization knows how to win. 

And yeah, Pacioretti at almost 40 goals is insane! Looks like there's some chemistry with Vanek.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



RetepAdam. said:


> CoLOLumbus. :lmao


Looks like a home game for the Hawks, :lmao.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Stad said:


> Looks like a home game for the Hawks, :lmao.


Pretty much anything East of LA or West of New York is a de facto home game for the Hawks these days.

In other news, whoa. When did the Devils get involved in the playoff race?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

when they beat the caps the other night.

in b4 the jackets collapse and the devs win their next four/five to get in. their schedule is quite favorable.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Devils certainly came out of nowhere. Looks like it's coming down to the Jackets, Leafs and Devils for the last playoff spot.

Leafs could climb back into a playoff spot tonight. Pavelec starts so that can't hurt their chances. Dude is trash.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

So what's the deal with Jack Edwards and saying to get back in the monkey cage which may or may not have been directed at Wayne Simmonds?

One guy on Twitter says its RAYCESS and another says it was no big deal, not even directed at Simmonds.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Maelstrom21 said:


> So what's the deal with Jack Edwards and saying to get back in the monkey cage which may or may not have been directed at Wayne Simmonds?
> 
> One guy on Twitter says its RAYCESS and another says it was no big deal, not even directed at Simmonds.


Guy is a clown, one of the worst in the NHL.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Avs hit 50 wins for the second time in franchise history.

Varly ties Roy's franchise single-season wins record with 40.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Also, by beating St. Louis, Colorado became the only team in the NHL to beat every other team at least once this season.

With a 4-0 win over the Blues today, the Avs are now the only team in the NHL to have beaten every other team at least once this season.

*Colorado Avalanche:* Wins over 29/29 teams
-:cool2

*Boston Bruins:* Wins over 28/29 teams
-St. Louis (0-0-2)

*Los Angeles Kings:* Wins over 27/29 teams
-Chicago (0-3-0)
-Detroit (0-1-1)

*Anaheim Ducks:* Wins over 26/29 teams
-Montreal (0-1-1)
-Pittsburgh (0-1-1)
-Toronto (0-2-0)

*Chicago Blackhawks:* Wins over 26/29 teams
-Montreal* (0-0-1 with 1 game remaining)
-NY Rangers (0-2-0)
-Tampa Bay (0-0-2)

*Montreal Canadiens:* Wins over 26/29 teams
-San Jose (0-2-0)
-St. Louis (0-1-1)
-Los Angeles (0-2-0)

*Pittsburgh Penguins:* Wins over 26/29 teams
-Colorado* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Phoenix (0-2-0)
-St. Louis (0-2-0)

*Minnesota Wild:* Wins over 25/29 teams
-Boston* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Columbus (0-1-1)
-Pittsburgh* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-St. Louis* (0-3-1 with 1 game remaining)

*New York Rangers:* Wins over 25/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-2-0)
-Boston (0-3-0)
-San Jose (0-2-0)
-St. Louis (0-2-0)

*Philadelphia Flyers:* Wins over 25/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-2-0)
-Boston (0-2-1)
-Carolina* (0-2-1 with 1 game remaining)
-Tampa Bay* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)

*San Jose Sharks:* Wins over 25/29 teams
-Boston (0-2-0)
-Buffalo (0-1-1)
-Carolina (0-1-1)
-Nashville* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)

*Toronto Maple Leafs:* Wins over 25/29 teams
-Columbus (0-3-0)
-San Jose (0-2-0)
-St. Louis (0-2-0)
-Winnipeg* (0-0-1 with 1 game remaining)

*Winnipeg Jets:* Wins over 25/29 teams
-Boston* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Ottawa (0-2-0)
-Pittsburgh (0-2-0)
-Washington (0-1-1)

*Nashville Predators:* Wins over 24/29 teams
-Boston (0-1-1)
-Carolina (0-2-0)
-Edmonton (0-3-0)
-Pittsburgh (0-2-0)
-St. Louis (0-4-1)

*New York Islanders:* Wins over 24/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-2-0)
-Calgary (0-2-0)
-Los Angeles (0-2-0)
-Montreal* (0-1-1 with 1 game remaining)
-St. Louis (0-1-1)

*St. Louis Blues:* Wins over 24/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-3-0)
-Ottawa (0-0-2)
-San Jose (0-3-0)
-Vancouver (0-2-1)
-Washington* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)

*Calgary Flames:* Wins over 23/29 teams
-Boston (0-2-0)
-Detroit (0-1-1)
-Philadelphia (0-2-0)
-Pittsburgh (0-2-0)
-Toronto (0-2-0)
-Vancouver* (0-2-2 with 1 game remaining)

*Columbus Blue Jackets:* Wins over 23/29 teams
-Boston (0-2-1)
-Chicago (0-2-0)
-Colorado (0-1-1)
-Pittsburgh (0-5-0)
-San Jose (0-1-1)
-St. Louis (0-1-1)

*Tampa Bay Lightning:* Wins over 23/29 teams
-Boston (0-3-1)
-Columbus* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Phoenix (0-1-1)
-Pittsburgh (0-2-1)
-San Jose (0-2-0)
-Washington* (0-1-1 with 1 game remaining)

*Washington Capitals:* Wins over 23/29 teams
-Chicago* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Colorado (0-2-0)
-Dallas (0-2-0)
-Los Angeles (0-0-2)
-Ottawa (0-3-0)
-Pittsburgh (0-4-0)

*Dallas Stars:* Wins over 22/29 teams
-Montreal (0-2-0)
-NY Rangers (0-2-0)
-NY Islanders (0-2-0)
-New Jersey (0-1-1)
-Florida* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Tampa Bay* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Columbus* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)

*Detroit Red Wings:* Wins over 22/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-2-0)
-Nashville (0-2-0)
-NY Rangers (0-2-1)
-Phoenix (0-2-0)
-San Jose (0-1-1)
-St. Louis* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Winnipeg (0-1-1)

*New Jersey Devils:* Wins over 22/29 teams
-Calgary* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Chicago (0-2-0)
-Colorado (0-0-2)
-Phoenix (0-1-1)
-San Jose (0-2-0)
-Vancouver (0-0-2)
-Winnipeg (0-2-0)

*Phoenix Coyotes:* Wins over 22/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-3-2)
-Boston (0-2-0)
-Buffalo (0-1-1)
-Columbus* (0-1-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Dallas* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Toronto (0-1-1)
-Winnipeg (0-1-2)

*Edmonton Oilers:* Wins over 21/29 teams
-Boston (0-2-0)
-Chicago (0-3-0)
-Detroit (0-1-1)
-Los Angeles* (0-2-1 with 1 game remaining)
-Philadelphia (0-1-1)
-St. Louis (0-3-0)
-Toronto (0-1-1)
-Washington (0-2-0)

*Vancouver Canucks:* Wins over 21/29 teams
-Anaheim* (0-3-1 with 1 game remaining)
-Dallas (0-3-0)
-Detroit (0-2-0)
-Los Angeles* (0-3-1 with 1 game remaining)
-Montreal (0-2-0)
-NY Rangers (0-2-0)
-Pittsburgh (0-0-2)
-Tampa Bay (0-2-0)

*Carolina Hurricanes:* Wins over 20/29 teams
-Boston (0-2-1)
-Calgary (0-1-1)
-Chicago (0-1-1)
-Detroit* (0-1-1 with 1 game remaining)
-Edmonton (0-1-1)
-Los Angeles (0-1-1)
-Minnesota (0-1-1)
-Tampa Bay (0-2-1)
-Vancouver (0-2-0)

*Ottawa Senators:* Wins over 20/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-2-0)
-Colorado (0-1-1)
-Dallas (0-1-1)
-Edmonton (0-2-0)
-Los Angeles (0-1-1)
-NY Islanders* (0-1-1 with 1 game remaining)
-NY Rangers* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)
-San Jose (0-2-0)
-Toronto* (0-1-2 with 1 game remaining)

*Florida Panthers:* Wins over 18/29 teams
-Boston (0-5-0)
-Calgary (0-1-1)
-Carolina (0-3-0)
-Chicago (0-1-1)
-Columbus* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Edmonton (0-1-1)
-Los Angeles (0-2-0)
-NY Rangers (0-2-1)
-Phoenix (0-2-0)
-St. Louis (0-2-0)
-Tampa Bay (0-3-1)

*Buffalo Sabres:* Wins over 15/29 teams
-Anaheim (0-2-0)
-Calgary (0-1-1)
-Chicago (0-2-0)
-Colorado (0-2-0)
-Dallas (0-2-0)
-Detroit* (0-3-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Montreal (0-4-0)
-Minnesota (0-2-0)
-Nashville (0-2-0)
-NY Rangers* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Philadelphia* (0-2-0 with 1 game remaining)
-Pittsburgh (0-3-0)
-St. Louis (0-2-0)
-Vancouver (0-2-0)


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

I threw shade at the Avs early in the year but they are legit. That first round matchup with a banged up Chicago team is very intriguing.

Jamie Benn showing why he's the Stars captain with 2 goals and an assist in the first period against Tampa when they really needed it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

not sold on the avs b/c their defense is still suspect. they're one of the five worst teams in the league in terms of shots allowed per game. that's not a good sign.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I threw shade at the Avs early in the year but they are legit. That first round matchup with a banged up Chicago team is very intriguing.
> 
> Jamie Benn showing why he's the Stars captain with 2 goals and an assist in the first period against Tampa when they really needed it.


"Banged up" Chicago?

The Avs are probably going to be without Duchene and possibly Parenteau and McLeod.

I'm just hoping for the best.



Champ said:


> not sold on the avs b/c their defense is still suspect. they're one of the five worst teams in the league in terms of shots allowed per game. that's not a good sign.


Yeah, their puck possession stats are not particularly good.

But that's not always a death knell for teams either.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

That was awful. I love the Leafs but they don't deserve to be in the playoffs with games like that.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

would be bald by now if gus was our starter this season. pls let mrazek provide back-up duty from this point forward.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Almost pulled an Ottawa and gave up the game there... Pacioretty one off 40 goals.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Rockstar said:


> That was awful. I love the Leafs but they don't deserve to be in the playoffs with games like that.


Well, fortunately (I guess), they won't be.

I'm sure they'll be back next year with Bernier playing a full 60.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Too bad the Leafs won those couple games against Boston and Calgary. Got people's hopes up and fucked up their draft position.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Rockstar said:


> That was awful. I love the Leafs but they don't deserve to be in the playoffs with games like that.


They aren't, so, who cares.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Catalanotto said:


> They aren't, so, who cares.


Clearly I care, which is why I commented on it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Avs came back from down 2-0 to the Penguins to salvage a point. Still took the L in OT but moved to within 4 points of St. Louis.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Can't believe the Pens even won that game without Crosby, Malkin, Kunitz, Maatta, Dupuis, Goc, Vitale, Orpik, Maatta, and Letang in the line-up. And the more shocking part was it was probably their best game since the Olympic break lol. Pens are now at 506 man games lost on the season. The game itself was highly entertaining though, especially the overtime.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Aaaaaand Lupul is out for the final three games for knee surgery. Let the tank begin!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Well the Devils had a chance to get into the playoffs.......and then they lost to the Calgary Flames.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

loldevils.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Rockstar said:


> Clearly I care, which is why I commented on it.



It wasn't a question, Sensitive Sally. 



Going to the Red Wings game tomorrow vs Buffalo. If we somehow manage to lose, I will be on the news getting arrested.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

So, at this point, here's Round 1:

Atlantic: Boston vs. Columbus; Tampa vs. Montreal
Metropolitan: Pittsburgh vs. Detroit; New York Rangers vs. Philadelphia
Central: St. Louis vs. Dallas; Colorado vs. Chicago
Pacific: Anaheim vs. Minnesota; San Jose vs. Los Angeles



Catalanotto said:


> Going to the Red Wings game tomorrow vs Buffalo. If we somehow manage to lose, I will be on the news getting arrested.


This is an appropriate response if the Wings lose to the tank-tastic Sabres with the only caveat that if Wings are stuck in their playoff spot and matchup.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Mike Gillis has been fired. This has been a long time coming. Prior to 2011 he was arguably the best GM in the league. Then the finals loss happened and he decided to change the team from a skilled puck posession team to a bruising, grinding team. 

Ever since then it was bad move after bad move. He finally admit his mistake this year but now hes gone. 

Hopefully the team can turn it around quickly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

The way Gillis handled the goalies seemed to be his ticket out. Funny how sports are, praised as a great GM for putting together the Cup team and then out in a couple years. I don't think Vancouver is too far off from being a playoff team. I saw several people say Jay Feaster could be on his way. That's......interesting.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

They need to fire Torts as well.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

I'd be shocked if Torts isn't canned. 

Bishop hurt. If it's long term, that really helps the Habs chances in the first round.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Leafs officially eliminated. Talk about an embarrassing collapse to end the season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Incredible collapse. A month ago they were second in the Atlantic, looking to get home ice in the first round.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

fire carlyle pls


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

guys I can't wait for the leafs to start off strong only to descend into shit halfway through the year again next season

FUCK


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Fuck the Leafs, lets discuss that great 4-2 Red Wings victory over the Sabres. I managed to not get myself arrested. After the game, I ran out in to the street doing Ric Flair's WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. A group of guys looked over and followed along, it was awesome.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Not that big of a deal since a game against the sabres is basically a free win.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Two points.

Two points back on St. Louis. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Will be happy for the rest of my life if the Sens manage to finish ahead of the Leafs this year, something that looked impossible a month ago.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

I'd also be happy with the Sens finishing above the Leafs. Just means a better draft pick for the Leafs. But of course Sens fans aren't worried about that since they don't have a first round pick :banderas

Pulling for the Leafs to get to the 8th overall pick, I think that is entirely possible. Means the Sens, Preds and Nucks have to pass them. Hoping DalColle somehow drops to the Leafs pick. But barring DalColle dropping to the 8th-10th pick, I'd be happy with them picking Fleury.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kris Letang returns to the line-up tonight 10 weeks after suffering a stroke. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Absolutely insane that Letang will be back so soon. The doctors cleared him but I know I'll be watching with caution. A healthy Kris Letang would mean a lot to the Penguins chances, but I'm more worried about his long-term health.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Looks like Shanahan will be joining the Leafs as top hockey operations. Will be interesting to see if Nonis sticks around since Shan would be above him. 

I'm all for it. Couldn't hurt at this point.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Kristers Gudlevskis has been summoned to play for Tampa.

Lightning cup win confirmed.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

It'll be fun when we make our playoffs picks. This year is interesting.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Kris Letang with a great rush that Jussi Jokinen finishes. Feel great for Tanger. 3-2 Pens in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

FUCK YEAH RED WINGS ARE GONNA CLINCH


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

The Red Wings score weird goals against Fleury. I'm not even sure it's Fleury's fault but they do.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Stars and Coyotes will probably be decided on the last game of the season. Most playoff spots seem to be set.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Truly bizarre shootout goal for Jokinen to give the Pens a win.

Fleury is a boss in shootouts. Too bad the playoffs don't have shootouts.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Don't care that we lost, WE ARE PLAYOFF BOUND.

Fuck yes, I thought that after 20 years of following, this would be my first year out. I wouldn't know what to do with myself.

I'D LIKE TO THANK THE TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS FOR BEING FAILURES WHEN IT COUNTED FOR US


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

:banderas @ that save by Fleury in the shootout.










Jackets are about to jump the Wings as well with a win over Dallas.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

We clinched, we don't give a fuck.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I give a fuck which is why I said it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Catalanotto said:


> Don't care that we lost, WE ARE PLAYOFF BOUND.
> 
> Fuck yes, I thought that after 20 years of following, this would be my first year out. I wouldn't know what to do with myself.
> 
> *I'D LIKE TO THANK THE TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS FOR BEING FAILURES WHEN IT COUNTED FOR US*


Consistently disappointing their fans year after year. Ladies and Gentlemen, your Toronto Maple Leafs.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Hoping the Jackets end up with the top wildcard spot. I'd prefer to see Detroit/Boston and Columbus/Pitts than Detroit/Pitts and Columbus/Boston.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Stad said:


> I give a fuck which is why I said it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


I didn't ask you if you gave a fuck, nor did I ask if anyone else gave a fuck. I simply said WE don't give a fuck. That's cool if you do, we happen to not.

lern2reed


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

though we've beaten the bruins this season I like howard's edge over fleury in the playoffs and thus would probably prefer a first round series against the pens, especially since their defense can easily be exploited by our puck possession.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Catalanotto said:


> I didn't ask you if you gave a fuck, nor did I ask if anyone else gave a fuck. I simply said WE don't give a fuck. That's cool if you do, we happen to not.
> 
> lern2reed


I read just fine, thanks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Champ said:


> though we've beaten the bruins this season I like howard's edge over fleury in the playoffs and thus would probably prefer a first round series against the pens, especially since their defense can easily be exploited by our puck possession.


Meh, i'm not all that worried about Fleury this year tbh. Plus i believe Vokoun will be backing up Fleury once again in the playoffs if everything goes good on his conditioning stint this weekend which would make me feel tons better if Fleury happened to shit to bed again.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*



Stad said:


> Meh, i'm not all that worried about Fleury this year tbh. Plus i believe Vokoun will be backing up Fleury once again in the playoffs if everything goes good on his conditioning stint this weekend which would make me feel tons better if Fleury happened to shit to bed again.


Well that makes one of us Pens fans not worried about Fleury. I was joking with one of my buddies that as soon as he heard Vokoun was headed to Wilkes-Barre he was looking over his shoulder. I liken Fleury to a recovering alcoholic, I'll never 100% trust that he's over his problems. He's always one soft goal away from regressing into swiss cheese. I don't feel like I'll ever get rid of that feeling.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Well that makes one of us Pens fans not worried about Fleury. I was joking with one of my buddies that as soon as he heard Vokoun was headed to Wilkes-Barre he was looking over his shoulder. I liken Fleury to a recovering alcoholic, I'll never 100% trust that he's over his problems. He's always one soft goal away from regressing into swiss cheese. I don't feel like I'll ever get rid of that feeling.


I'll still feel nervous once that first game rolls around but I think this is the year he finally turns it around. I'm not even a huge Fleury fan really either but I guess we'll find out in a week or so if he shits to bed or not lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: some guy on the Red Wings, already forgotten his name*

Kings/Sharks
Habs/Lightning 

Both are set. Playoffs are right around the corner!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2015 offseason thread*

I enjoyed Mike Rupp's game when he was a Penguin but you can't hurt an American Hero. I hope Oshie is okay for the playoffs.

Shanahan to the Leafs is an interesting move. I can't think of Shanahan without thinking of him as a dirty Craig Janney wife stealer.

Boo to thread title change. Just because the Leafs are out, doesn't mean the season is over. When the Penguins inevitably are upset in round 1 or 2, I'll still watch.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:lmao jm


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

who me? :side:


----------



## Brian1220 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Let's Go Flyers!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Would be nice if we could come back from down 2-0 tonight and clinch the Central.

Would also give us a chance to take over the 1-seed Sunday.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Dallas Stars clinch the last playoff spot with a win over the Blues.

Here are your playoff teams:
East- Bruins, Lightning, Canadiens, Penguins, Rangers, Flyers, Red Wings, Blue Jackets

West- Ducks, Kings, Sharks, Blues, Blackhawks, Avalanche, Wild, Stars


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Dallas Stars clinch the last playoff spot with a win over the Blues.
> 
> Here are your playoff teams:
> East- Bruins, Lightning, Canadiens, Penguins, Rangers, Flyers, Red Wings, Blue Jackets
> ...


Any reason you put pretty much all the other teams in division order except for the Avs? :side:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Any reason you put pretty much all the other teams in division order except for the Avs? :side:


I'm obviously biased against your team.

I grouped those teams together without looking at the standings. The Avs were third in my head because I've seen stories all week crushing them because of their fancy stats numbers. Here's just one example:
http://prohockeytalk.nbcsports.com/...apse-should-be-cautionary-tale-for-young-avs/

But let the record reflect the Colorado Avalanche are in 1st in the Central with one game remaining.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Jackets/Pens
Bruins/Wings

They're both set. Detroit and Boston should be a hell of a series!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Even if we get beat out round one, so fucking proud of my Red Wings this season <3

Leafs can't win, so, they have to snatch up a former Red Wing to be successful. No surprise here. Shanny's a god. Red Wings breed success.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm obviously biased against your team.
> 
> I grouped those teams together without looking at the standings. The Avs were third in my head because I've seen stories all week crushing them because of their fancy stats numbers. Here's just one example:
> http://prohockeytalk.nbcsports.com/...apse-should-be-cautionary-tale-for-young-avs/
> ...


http://www.habseyesontheprize.com/2013/6/4/4394842/predicting-the-playoffs-does-fenwick-matter

Kings and Ducks tied at 2 in the third period.

Need LA to win this in regulation to give the Avs a chance to take over the #1 seed in their season finale against the Ducks.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Western Conference Champions!!!!! We need to have a deep run this season. Fuck the Stars.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

You had ONE job, Kings.

Ducks take it to overtime, clinch the #1 seed in the West.

Here are your playoff scenarios with one game remaining:

*Eastern Conference*
*AT1 Boston vs. WC2 Detroit*

*AT2 TBD vs. AT3 TDB*
-If Tampa Bay beats Washington: _AT2 Tampa Bay vs. AT3 Montreal_
-If Tampa Bay loses to Washington: _AT2 Montreal vs. AT3 Tampa Bay_

*MP1 Pittsburgh vs. WC1 Columbus*

*MP2 NY Rangers vs. MP3 Philadelphia*

*Western Conference*
*PC1 Anaheim vs. WC2 Dallas*

*PC2 San Jose vs. PC3 Los Angeles*

*CT1 TBD vs. WC1 Minnesota*
-If Colorado beats Anaheim OR St. Louis loses to Detroit OR both teams lose in overtime/shootout: _CT1 Colorado vs. WC1 Minnesota_
-If Colorado loses to Anaheim AND St. Louis beats Detroit OR Colorado loses to Anaheim in regulation AND St. Louis loses to Detroit in overtime/shootout: _CT1 St. Louis vs. WC1 Minnesota_

*CT2 TBD vs. CT3 Chicago*
-If Colorado beats Anaheim OR St. Louis loses to Detroit OR both teams lose in overtime/shootout: _CT2 St. Louis vs. CT3 Chicago_
-If Colorado loses to Anaheim AND St. Louis beats Detroit OR Colorado loses to Anaheim in regulation AND St. Louis loses to Detroit in overtime/shootout: _CT2 Colorado vs. CT3 Chicago_


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Canucks showed some real class in the Ryan Smyth deal after the Vancouver/Edmonton game last night.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Not that the game outcome matters, anyway, but, GOAT Red Wings again today.

Hope we can beat Bawwwwston.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

MRAZEK > GUS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pens in 5
Bruins in 6
Habs in 7
Rangers in 6

Hawks in 5
Kings in 7
Avs in 6
Ducks in 5


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Avs win the Central!

...and earn a first-round date with Minnesota, which I'm actually kind of nervous about. :side:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Colorado defeats Minnesota in 6
St. Louis defeats Chicago in 7
Anaheim defeats Dallas in 5
Los Angeles defeats San Jose in 7

Boston defeats Detroit in 6
Montreal defeats Tampa Bay in 6
Pittsburgh defeats Columbus in 5
Philadelphia defeats New York in 7


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Colorado defeats Minnesota in 6
> St. Louis defeats Chicago in 7
> Anaheim defeats Dallas in 5
> Los Angeles defeats San Jose in 7
> ...


:lmao

Come on, now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Boston over Detroit in 5
Montreal over Tampa in 7
Pittsburgh over Columbus in 5
NY Rangers over Philadelphia in 6

Colorado over Minnesota in 6
Chicago over St. Louis in 6
Anaheim over Dallas in 5
Los Angeles over San Jose in 7


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> :lmao
> 
> Come on, now.


Wut?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I can't see the Flyers beating the Rangers either but it's not that far fetched. Rangers have won like 11 in a row at MSG though vs the Flyers or something like that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm actually really nervous about this series.

Minnesota's got a good squad.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Crazier things have happened. I feel like the series really could go either way.

Don't really see what's funny about predicting the Flyers could win (Especially since you decide not to reply). I mean they went 2-2 in the regular season, not that that means much come playoff time, but the Flyers can beat the Rangers.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If Blues-Hawks game goes to game 7,game takes place less than 24 hours after Raw in the same arena


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ok? lol

Arena's host basketball games and hockey games on the same day. That would be absolutely no issue at all.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Boston defeats Detroit in 7
Montreal defeats Tampa Bay in 5
Pittsburgh defeats Columbus in 5
Philadelphia defeats New York in 7

Colorado defeats Minnesota in 6
Chicago defeats St. Louis in 5
Anaheim defeats Dallas in 6
San Jose defeats Los Angeles in 7

My finals prediction: Montreal vs Chicago


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Crazier things have happened. I feel like the series really could go either way.
> 
> Don't really see what's funny about predicting the Flyers could win (Especially since you decide not to reply). I mean they went 2-2 in the regular season, not that that means much come playoff time, but the Flyers can beat the Rangers.


The Flyers are awful.

Can't think of too many teams that have performed well in the playoffs with a sub-50 FF%/CF% and a PDO below 1000.

Not to mention you're relying on Steve Mason in a high-pressured situation. Good luck with that.



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Boston defeats Detroit in 7
> Montreal defeats Tampa Bay in 5
> Pittsburgh defeats Columbus in 5
> Philadelphia defeats New York in 7
> ...


U Canadian, bro?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> The Flyers are awful.
> 
> 
> 
> U Canadian, bro?


LOL yes sir, i'm from Toronto so I follow the leafs and habs pretty closely. 

I know predicting the habs to the finals will raise some eyebrows, but this team is the only team in the east, in my eyes, that can take out Boston. As long as Price is solid, momentum can carry this team far in the playoffs.

Of course there's a chance they fold under pressure and get eliminated in the 1st round, making me look like an idiot :side:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



dxbender said:


> If Blues-Hawks game goes to game 7,game takes place less than 24 hours after Raw in the same arena


No one is going to go to Raw lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> LOL yes sir, i'm from Toronto so I follow the leafs and habs pretty closely.
> 
> I know predicting the habs to the finals will raise some eyebrows, but this team is the only team in the east, in my eyes, that can take out Boston. As long as Price is solid, momentum can carry this team far in the playoffs.
> 
> Of course there's a chance they fold under pressure and get eliminated in the 1st round, making me look like an idiot :side:


I mean, shit, I'm on board with them taking out Boston.

It's just... who's going to score outside of Vanek and Pacioretty?

I dunno. I guess if I squint hard enough, I can see the faint outlines of a team that goes to the Stanley Cup Finals. Certainly not a team that actually _wins_ the Cup, but you didn't actually predict that, so... good for you for going out on a limb.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I mean, shit, I'm on board with them taking out Boston.
> 
> It's just... who's going to score outside of Vanek and Pacioretty?
> 
> I dunno. I guess if I squint hard enough, I can see the faint outlines of a team that goes to the Stanley Cup Finals. Certainly not a team that actually _wins_ the Cup, but you didn't actually predict that, so... good for you for going out on a limb.


Eller/Galchenyuk/Gallagher has had chemistry in the past, they might heat up again. Yeah, I wouldn't put the habs over the hawks.

I strongly believe momentum plays a huge role in the playoffs. Look at the 8th seed LA Kings in 2012, nobody thought they'd win the cup. So you never know.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That LA team had the easiest route to a Cup I have ever seen

Round 1: Vancouver was without the reigning Art Ross winner for most of the series after Keith gave him a concussion
Round 2: Inexperienced Blues team
Round 3: Phoenix that was on a Cinderella run
Round 4: New Jersey had no business being in the Finals, also a Cinderella team

Canucks were in the finals in 2011 but I truly believe if they had Daniel for that LA series they would have won that series and the Cup


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That St Louis Chicago series will be super good. Whoever losses that will be a huge disappointment considering the skill level on both teams. If St Louis somehow gets through, I don't think anyone out West stops them. 

Boston should also see another final barring some fuck up. They seem to be on another level in comparison to the other Eastern teams.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Why does the thread title say "2014 offseason thread?" lol


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> The Flyers are awful.
> 
> Can't think of too many teams that have performed well in the playoffs with a sub-50 FF%/CF% and a PDO below 1000.
> 
> Not to mention you're relying on Steve Mason in a high-pressured situation. Good luck with that.


I'm not relying on Steve Mason at all. I don't give a shit if the Flyers get swept in the first round. Not a fan of the team at all. Just making predictions.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

think you're going overboard, alim. jersey had to beat the best goaltender in the world and a rangers team that had dominated all year. LA had a significantly better defense than yours. even without one of the sedins, you still had plenty of depth and luongo, so that shouldn't be an excuse. they bullied you in that series and there was nothing you could do about it.



Stad said:


> Why does the thread title say "2014 offseason thread?" lol


pertains to jm and his leafs


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My 2014 NHL Stanley Cup Playoff Predictions

First Round

Eastern Conference Quarterfinals

Atlantic Division Semifinals

Boston Bruins over Detroit Red Wings in 7

Montreal Canadiens over Tampa Bay Lightning in 7

Metropolitan Division Semifinals

Columbus Blue Jackets over Pittsburgh Penguins in 7

New York Rangers over Philadelphia Flyers in 7

Western Conference Quarterfinals

Central Division Semifinals

Minnesota Wild over Colorado Avalanche in 7

Chicago Blackhawks over Saint Louis Blues in 7

Pacific Division Semifinals

Anaheim Ducks over Dallas Stars in 7

Los Angeles Kings over San Jose Sharks in 7

Second Round

Eastern Conference Semifinals

Atlantic Division Finals

Montreal Canadiens over Boston Bruins in 7

Metropolitan Division Finals

Columbus Blue Jackets over New York Rangers in 7

Western Conference Semifinals

Central Division Finals

Minnesota Wild over Chicago Blackhawks in 7

Pacific Division Finals

Anaheim Ducks over Los Angeles Kings in 7

Conference Finals

Eastern Conference Finals

Columbus Blue Jackets over Montreal Canadiens in 7

Western Conference Finals

Minnesota Wild over Anaheim Ducks in 7

2014 NHL Stanley Cup Finals

Columbus Blue Jackets over Minnesota Wild in 7


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

we have a comedian over here


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> That LA team had the easiest route to a Cup I have ever seen
> 
> Round 1: Vancouver was without the reigning Art Ross winner for most of the series after Keith gave him a concussion
> Round 2: Inexperienced Blues team
> ...


I had a very similar conversation about the Penguins with a friend of mine. Our dream scenario would be:

Round 1: Inexperienced Columbus team who the Pens always seem beat
Round 2: Rangers team who has trouble scoring and the Pens always seem to beat
Round 3: Anyone but Boston
Round 4: Surprise West team, although the West is pretty stacked no matter who ends up there.

The disaster scenarios for the Penguins involved Boston, Philadelphia, and Detroit. On the flip side, I like the Columbus matchup for multiple reasons. The Penguins should win in 5 or 6. They are just that heavily favored. However if the worst happens and the Pens lose to Columbus (not outside the realm of possibility) then Dan Bylsma is gone and possibly Marc-Andre Fleury depending upon his performance. Both are good at their jobs overall but seem to have their greatest letdowns in the biggest moments. If that happens and both are let go, the Pens hire the newly unemployed Barry Trotz and somehow get Cam Ward then I'll be totally fine losing in the first round.

And lastly on Trotz, very good coach who usually got the best out of his team. Very disciplined system. I think if a team like say Washington hired him, he could work wonders with their talent.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



chrisburr said:


> My 2014 NHL Stanley Cup Playoff Predictions
> 
> First Round
> 
> ...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Time for my NHL First Round Playoff Predictions

*STARS VS DUCKS:* Ducks in 6-Ducks depth and experience proves a factor here. They will get the job this season. The veterans and newcomers will help as well as the 3 headed goalie tandem. 
*WILD VS AVALANCHE:* Avs in 5-The Wild are decent with their defense/goaltending but the Avs are on fire right now. The Avalanche are average on defense but the Wild don't score many goals anyways. 
*KINGS VS SHARKS:* Kings in 6-Kings know how to contain the Sharks and will steal one in San Jose and then eventually finish it off at Staples. Kings lockdown defense and goaltending is enough to finish off the Sharks early. 
*BLACKHAWKS VS BLUES: *Blackhawks in 5-Blues are dead in the water lately losing 7 in a row. The Blackhawks will give them one win but that's all I see here. 

*RED WINGS VS BRUINS:* Bruins in 7-Toughest first round series. Bruins will have trouble but their experience and skill will prevail. 
*BLUE JACKETS VS PENGUINS:* Penguins in 4-Total mismatch-The Blue Jackets could not even beat the Penguins once this season. I know they say regular season does not matter but the Jackets would have had a better shot against the Canadiens, Lightning or Flyers. hell even the Bruins, but not really. 
*CANADIENS VS LIGHTNING:* Canadians in 6-Tough series but going with the Habs because of better goaltending and a great penalty kill which will be needed in the playoffs. Lightning score a lot so if the Canadiens can grab a lead early, they will have a better shot at success. 
*FLYERS VS RANGERS: *Rangers in 6-Flyers are a hot and cold team but the Rangers have the one constant LUNDQVIST. He will be a big determining factor in this series and the Rangers match up well with their division rivals.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



chrisburr said:


> My 2014 NHL Stanley Cup Playoff Predictions
> 
> First Round
> 
> ...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Instead of writing it all out, just go to http://bracketchallenge.nhl.com/playoff_challenge/ and take a screenshot.

Here's my prediction:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Here's mine. I'm a homer .


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Stad, I hope to eat these words but I don't see any way the Penguins will beat the Bruins. Mental block. Bad matchup. Fleury would have to be in God Mode. Bylsma would have to worry about line matchups. Dogs and cats would have to live together.

The Pens best hope is those darlings from Montreal taking out Boston.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Stad, I hope to eat these words but I don't see any way the Penguins will beat the Bruins. Mental block. Bad matchup. Fleury would have to be in God Mode. Bylsma would have to worry about line matchups. Dogs and cats would have to live together.
> 
> The Pens best hope is those darlings from Montreal taking out Boston.


Haha yeah i know, i just couldn't bring myself to making the Bruins advance. Anything can happen though.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I would argue looking at the playoff chart, Bruins have the easiest road to the Final on paper. Like you said though, anything can happen.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

How do you screenshot on your computer?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hit Print Screen and then paste and save it onto Paint.

Alt + Print Screen will take a shot of just your browser screen.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Dedication tonight to stay up and watch both Playoff games in the uk we've got Montreal at Tampa Bay and Dallas at Anaheim should be two good games


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

NHL playoff hockey!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Exactly the matchup I didn't want. The Blues are tough.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I can't remember a year as hard to pick as this year.
*
Eastern Conference*
AT1 Boston Bruins over WC2 Detroit Red Wings in 6
AT3 Montreal Canadiens over AT2 Tampa Bay Lightning in 6 (no Bishop)
MP1 Pittsburgh Penguins over WC1 Columbus Blue Jackets in 5
MP2 New York Rangers over MP3 Philadelphia Flyers in 7

AT1 Boston Bruins over AT3 Montreal Canadiens in 7
MP1 Pittsburgh Penguins over MP2 New York Rangers in 7

MP1 Pittsburgh Penguins over AT1 Boston Bruins in 7

*Western Conference*
PC1 Anaheim Ducks over WC2 Dallas Stars in 4
PC3 Los Angeles Kings over PC2 San Jose Sharks in 7
WC1 Minnesota Wild over CE1 Colorado Avalanche in 7 
CE2 St. Louis Blues over CE3 Chicago Blackhawks in 6

PC3 Los Angeles Kings over PC1 Anaheim Ducks in 6
CE2 St. Louis Blues over CE1 Minnesota Wild in 6

CE2 St. Louis Blues over PC3 Los Angeles Kings in 7
*
Stanley Cup Finals*
Pittsburgh Penguins over St. Louis Blues in 7


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Some good playoff hockey right now gentleman.. Montreal Tampa is getting pretty chippy right now.. Jackets Penquins seems to just be a goal fest so far.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If the Habs and Pittsburgh lose tonight, I will be happy as fuck. Not watching any of the games because the only series that matters starts Friday (GOAT Red Wings), but, I hate that fucking ******, Crosby, and I have a few Habs fans that I would love to watch cry. Habs out in 4 would make life even sweeter.


EDIT: Take a look at this awesome art, it's each team match up in cartoon form, fucking awesome:


http://www.tsn.ca/bardown/Story.aspx?First+round+NHL+matchups+as+cartoons+&id=449558&cid=fb


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Brandon Sutter in the clutch! Pens win 4-3. Pretty even game until the 3rd period where the Pens took over.

Habs/Lightning has been great as well, still in the 1st overtime.

Weise scores in OT, Habs win.

Cat is mad :ti


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Why would I be mad? I hate Crosby and would love for him to lose, but, if he wins, okay? The Habs fans are my friends who love to gloat about their team, it would be fun to throw it in their face (jokingly, obviously, you know, like friends do).

I don't know why you have an so much of an issue with me that you have to say something all the time while mentioning my name. Get over it, kid.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I don't have an issue with you?? I thought it was funny that you wanted both of them to lose and they both ended up winning. Also, you saying "i hate that fucking ****** Crosby" makes it sound like you're mad. Did he murder someone in your family or something?? Why do you have so much hatred towards him?

Btw, i'm 27 years old, so i'm not a "kid".

Anyway, Stars are getting killed 3-0.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

CBC delivers again with another excellent opening intro to the playoffs.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Price needs to be better than that, if they want to go deep in the playoffs.

And fucking Subban needs to stop with these risky idiotic plays, if not, i'd honestly consider benching him.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

bergevin busting out teh moves

https://vine.co/v/M17uxJTp375


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> bergevin busting out teh moves
> 
> https://vine.co/v/M17uxJTp375


Seen that after they won, hilarious :lol.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuckin Columbus. If they can somehow get past Pittsburgh they have a decent shot at winning the Cup. I'm going for San Jose and St. Louis, but i would love for the underdogs like Columbus to win this.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4-2, Dallas is back in it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Just got back from the Pens-Jackets game. Pens were pretty lucky to win that one. Crosby was just okay and some shaky moments from Fleury. Luckily, some shaky moments from Bobrovsky, too. Malkin's line was awesome with their zone time and forecheck. Matt Niskanen was great, that boy is going to make a lot of money this offseason. I called Letestu's goal because he was traded from the Pens after it was rumored Coach Bylsma thought he wasn't an NHL player. It's going to be a tight series.

Picked my bracket for my men's league team contest, there's some leaps of faith:

EAST
Bruins over Wings in 5
Canadiens over Lightning in 6
Penguins over Jackets in 6
Rangers over Flyers in 7

Canadiens over Bruins in 7
Penguins over Rangers in 6

Canadiens over Penguins in 7

WEST
Wild over Avalanche in 7
Blackhawks over Blues in 7
Ducks over Stars in 5
Sharks over Kings in 7

Blackhawks over Wild in 5
Sharks over Ducks in 6

Sharks over Blackhawks in 6


Stanley Cup Finals
Canadiens over Sharks in 6


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Dallas aint giving up that easy... I was watching until the end of the second and if Dallas didn't score at least one I was going to bed.. Definetly got to stay up and watch the 3rd now..


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Just got back from the Pens-Jackets game. Pens were pretty lucky to win that one. Crosby was just okay and some shaky moments from Fleury. Luckily, some shaky moments from Bobrovsky, too. Malkin's line was awesome with their zone time and forecheck. Matt Niskanen was great, that boy is going to make a lot of money this offseason. I called Letestu's goal because he was traded from the Pens after it was rumored Coach Bylsma thought he wasn't an NHL player. It's going to be a tight series.
> 
> Picked my bracket for my men's league team contest, there's some leaps of faith:
> 
> ...


YES!
Somebody agrees with me with the habs making it to the finals!
I have Montreal vs Chicago, with Hawks repeating as champions.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> bergevin busting out teh moves
> 
> https://vine.co/v/M17uxJTp375


"Dale Weise! I traded for him!"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Just got back from the Pens-Jackets game. Pens were pretty lucky to win that one. Crosby was just okay and some shaky moments from Fleury. Luckily, some shaky moments from Bobrovsky, too. Malkin's line was awesome with their zone time and forecheck. Matt Niskanen was great, that boy is going to make a lot of money this offseason. I called Letestu's goal because he was traded from the Pens after it was rumored Coach Bylsma thought he wasn't an NHL player. It's going to be a tight series.
> 
> Picked my bracket for my men's league team contest, there's some leaps of faith:
> 
> ...


What happened to your Ducks pick? lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> YES!
> Somebody agrees with me with the habs making it to the finals!
> I have Montreal vs Chicago, with Hawks repeating as champions.


I believe in narratives and I think the narrative of this playoffs could be Carey Price taking his place with the best goalie in the world belt. He didn't do much to help prove that tonight but it's a long playoff. I also think the Habs are the only team in the East who has a shot at beatingly the Bruins.

It's also my belief that whoever comes out of the West will be totally gassed by the finals.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> YES!
> Somebody agrees with me with the habs making it to the finals!
> I have Montreal vs Chicago, with Hawks repeating as champions.


Really? The Hawks taking it again? Don't know about that, they seemed a bit off this year. Boston has the best chance at winning imo.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> What happened to your Ducks pick? lol


I did pick the Ducks pre-season and was prepared to keep it until Boudreau kept tinkering with the goaltending. He did the same thing with the Caps. Honestly, Fredrik Andersen would be the third guy I would start behind Jonas Hiller and John Gibson. He messed with the heads of Jose Theodore and Semeyeon Varlamov when he was in Washington and it cost them.

The West was so hard to pick. I think I changed those predictions like 15 times.

It also seems like weird stuff happens in Olympic years for some reason. 2010 was the 8th seeded Flyers vs. the assenting Blackhawks. 2006 had the Hurricanes and 8th seeded Oilers, who were a Dwayne Roloson blown out knee away from winning the Cup.

I had Montreal on the mind when I heard the last time only one Canadian team made the playoffs, Montreal won the Cup.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I also have the Bruins rated pretty high, and if it wasn't for the Habs, i'd have them in the finals. But as Maelstrom21 has mentioned above, I agree that the habs are the only team in the east I can see taking out the bruins.

Chicago has very good scoring depth, solid defense and the experience of going deep in the playoffs, they know what it takes to win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

SHARKS 

BEAT LA

DO IT FOR JOE

Or, uh, just don't choke this time, please. :side:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

No Oshie or Berglund for the Blues tonight. The way they've been playing, St. Louis needs to get off to a good start in that series especially since they are home.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Close game last night & Getzlaf will be playing in game 2 (Y)


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kadri was added to Canada's team at the IIHF World Championships today :mark: . With Reilly, Reims and Kadri Canada will surely dominate.

Also, Canada beat lolsweden (again) today at the under 18 world championships

Canada :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers to win it all this year sweeping every series 4-0 :clarke


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



m i k e said:


> Kadri was added to Canada's team at the IIHF World Championships today :mark: . With Reilly, Reims and Kadri Canada will surely dominate.
> 
> Also, Canada beat lolsweden (again) today at the under 18 world championships
> 
> Canada :mark:


Bozak is possibly on the team too. Some say he is, others haven't mentioned him.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So....Ryan Miller?










I know it's only one period but he's looked spectacularly average since coming to St. Louis.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










JESUS!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That picture was posted by Getzlaf's brother who was a CFL wide receiver. Quite the athletic hoss family.

OT #2 coming up in St. Louis. Really surprised the Kings are down 3-0.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Crawford has been outstanding.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> That picture was posted by Getzlaf's brother who was a CFL wide receiver. Quite the athletic hoss family.
> 
> OT #2 coming up in St. Louis. Really surprised the Kings are down 3-0.


Sharks got back Hertl, they have some real offensive depth on that team now, and their building is very tough to play in. However, 3-0 is still quite surprising, kings are a good team.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

This Hawks game is never going to end.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Sidewinder400 said:


> This Hawks game is never going to end.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Alex Steen said he's seen enough and ends it pretty quick into the 3rd OT. Big win for the Blues.

Avs and Wild in OT right now after a sick and nasty shot by Paul Statsny to tie the game with 13 seconds left.

Total opposite in San Jose with Jon Quick pulled after allowing 5 goals. Total dominance by the Sharks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I have a love hate relationship with playoff hockey. I hate it cause EVERY DAMN GAME GOES TO OT, but I also love it because of that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Alex Steen showing once again why he's the future of the NHL.

Nice win to put away the Blackhawks in overtime. Just 3 more wins and it's over for them. Of course it won't be easy though. It should be an interesting series.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Future of the NHL? 

He's a great player but he's no Crosby/Stamkos.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Alex Steen showing once again why he's the future of the NHL.
> 
> Nice win to put away the Blackhawks in overtime. Just 3 more wins and it's over for them. Of course it won't be easy though. It should be an interesting series.


Steen is not the future of the NHL bro.. He's gonna have solid 50, 60 point seasons for the rest of his career maybe not even that.. He's 30 by the way dawg...

Regardless Pauly Walnuts showing some serious swagger for the Avs.. Fuck ya boys!!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Takers Revenge said:


> Steen is not the future of the NHL bro.. He's gonna have solid 50, 60 point seasons for the rest of his career maybe not even that.. He's 30 by the way dawg...
> 
> Regardless Pauly Walnuts showing some serious swagger for the Avs.. Fuck ya boys!!


Yes he is the future of the NHL. He's easily a top 15 player right now and he's not nearly as good as he's going to be in the future.. Going by your comment just show how underrated Steen is.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

PAULY FUCKING WALNUTS.






What a game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Yes he is the future of the NHL. He's easily a top 15 player right now and he's not nearly as good as he's going to be in the future.. Going by your comment just show how underrated Steen is.


He's 30 years old, and he's made it to 70+ games, what, four times in his entire career?

He's a good player, but no way is he a Top 15 player.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Avs fans, aren't you impressed with Mackinnon or what? I cannot believe this kid is only 18. 

You want to talk about face/future of the NHL, this kid might have a great chance. It takes a really special player to play like that at 18 years old.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Avs fans, aren't you impressed with Mackinnon or what? I cannot believe this kid is only 18.
> 
> You want to talk about face/future of the NHL, this kid might have a great chance. It takes a really special player to play like that at 18 years old.


Yeah, any reservations I may have had about them taking him over Seth Jones are looooong gone. :lmao

And Seth Jones is a hell of a player in his own right.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I did pick the Ducks pre-season and was prepared to keep it until Boudreau kept tinkering with the goaltending. He did the same thing with the Caps. Honestly, *Fredrik Andersen would be the third guy* I would start behind Jonas Hiller and John Gibson. He messed with the heads of Jose Theodore and Semeyeon Varlamov when he was in Washington and it cost them.
> 
> The West was so hard to pick. I think I changed those predictions like 15 times.
> 
> ...


Really? Have you watched them play? Hiller has lost it. Andersen is the better goalie at this point. You go with who is producing. It's not B.B.'s fault that Hiller's head is messed up. Hiller put himself in that spot.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



William Murderface said:


> Close game last night & Getzlaf will be playing in game 2 (Y)


I was there. Heart racing.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, any reservations I may have had about them taking him over Seth Jones are looooong gone. :lmao
> 
> And Seth Jones is a hell of a player in his own right.


Yup, no question Nate is above Seth.
Nate had the 12th best season by an 18 year old.

http://www.quanthockey.com/nhl/player-age/18-year-old-nhl-players.html

Not bad company on that list.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Dmen take longer to develop than forwards. Jones was playing 25 minutes a game early in the season. He will be a franchise defenseman.

What a class the 2013 draft is turning out to be.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Some good games last night, that Sharks ass beating though :banderas

Game 2 of Ducks/Stars tonight, make me proud boys (Y)


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, any reservations I may have had about them taking him over Seth Jones are looooong gone. :lmao
> 
> And Seth Jones is a hell of a player in his own right.


How do you compare Jones' development to Mackinnon's? fpalm They're serving completely different purposes. He's not going to be flying out of the gate scoring.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



rbhayek said:


> Really? Have you watched them play? Hiller has lost it. Andersen is the better goalie at this point. You go with who is producing. It's not B.B.'s fault that Hiller's head is messed up. Hiller put himself in that spot.


Hiller has plenty of big game experience, and as shaky as he's been lately, he has proven himself at this point.

I think it should have been Hiller's job to lose this postseason. He's always saved his best hockey for the playoffs/Olympics.

Then again, I probably would have said the same thing about Giguere in 2009, so...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> How do you compare Jones' development to Mackinnon's? fpalm They're serving completely different purposes. He's not going to be flying out of the gate scoring.


I'm not making any sort of definitive statement on how MacKinnon and Jones's careers are going to play out.

All I'm saying is that I'm happy with how it's turned out so far. MacKinnon has played an integral role in the Avs' run this year, and he projects to be a huge part of the team's future (as I'm sure Jones would have been in a different capacity).

I'm not really sure what's fpalm-worthy about that.

To recap...



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Yup, no question Nate is above Seth.


Not saying this.



Alim said:


> Dmen take longer to develop than forwards. Jones was playing 25 minutes a game early in the season. He will be a franchise defenseman.


Because this.



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Nate had the 12th best season by an 18 year old.
> 
> http://www.quanthockey.com/nhl/player-age/18-year-old-nhl-players.html
> 
> Not bad company on that list.


However, this.



Alim said:


> What a class the 2013 draft is turning out to be.


And, obviously, this.

Just wait for Drouin to get to the NHL. I also think Josh Morrissey could be a future All-Star.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

5 minutes until my boys hit the ice, fucking dying here <3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> 5 minutes until my boys hit the ice, fucking dying here <3


Really not sure who to root against harder.

I'll just wait for the game to start and see where my emotions take me. I'd imagine it'll be against the Red Wings since, you know... it always is.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Can't really decide who'd I'd rather have lose between the Bruins and Wings either. I'll probably end up rooting for the Red Wings.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Can't really decide who'd I'd rather have lose between the Bruins and Wings either. I'll probably end up rooting for the Red Wings.


If someone can find a way for both these teams to somehow be eliminated after Round 1, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fucking Christ, this Red Wings/Bruins game is amazing, HOWARD AND RASK DELIVERING.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Really sucks for Tampa that Bishop is out. They won't win this series without him.

Also lol @ the idiot Tampa fans chanting "USA". Meanwhile their best player is Canadian.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs up 2-0 going home for games 3 and 4.
Fucking Beautiful :banderas


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pav :mark:

beauty of a wrister.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I think I've just decided to root for the road team in every game in Boston/Detroit.

None of the home fans get to go home happy. :vince


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

MY BOYS TAKE GAME ONE


COME AT ME


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I think I've just decided to root for the road team in every game in Boston/Detroit.
> 
> None of the home fans get to go home happy. :vince


Ooooo I like that idea too.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:faint:

I swear if Dallas wins today... I had my picks ready but I didn't end up leaving the house to go play. I had Habs, Wings and the wings/bruins Under (o/u was 5).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










:deandre


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It was a fucking beautiful goal, THE MAGIC MAN.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lucic at it again, this time going for a guy's nuts. Typical of him. Someone needs to teach this moron a lesson. Should be a suspension.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Hiller has plenty of big game experience, and as shaky as he's been lately, he has proven himself at this point.
> 
> I think it should have been Hiller's job to lose this postseason. He's always saved his best hockey for the playoffs/Olympics.
> 
> Then again, I probably would have said the same thing about Giguere in 2009, so...


Experience means nothing when you are cold as ice. I love Hiller but everyone knows his weaknesses. We have all heard of the unknown goalie coming out of nowhere and making a deep playoff run. Now, the Ducks are up 2-0 and Andersen made some great saves tonight.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My darkhorse to make it to the East Finals are the Canadiens. Up 2-0 so far. Take it home Habs, take it home.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> :deandre


That was a hell of a play by Datsyuk, but that looks like one that Rask could have had.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



rbhayek said:


> Experience means nothing when you are cold as ice. I love Hiller but everyone knows his weaknesses. We have all heard of the unknown goalie coming out of nowhere and making a deep playoff run. Now, the Ducks are up 2-0 and Andersen made some great saves tonight.


Good luck. :draper2


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Good luck. :draper2


Thanks. You too.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Datsyuk with boss timing. Detroit played the game it needs to play to beat Boston. And Lucic should be suspended but won't be. I've built up a healthy dislike for the Bruins so I hope the Wings pull it off. Saw this floating around Twitter:










So which one was it last night?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Milan Lucic confirms what everyone already knew, he's a piece of shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Datsyuk with boss timing. Detroit played the game it needs to play to beat Boston. And Lucic should be suspended but won't be. I've built up a healthy dislike for the Bruins so I hope the Wings pull it off. Saw this floating around Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao


The great thing was that I am in a playoff hockey pool on facebook (sportsbutter) and two of my picks are Datty and Franny.

ALREADY WINNING WITH 2 POINTS LOLOL


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Giving up a Saturday night out in the UK to watch St Louis/Chicago at 8pm, getting pumped to see the GOAT Blackhawks make it 1-1 heading to home ice 
:carr


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Datsyuk with boss timing. Detroit played the game it needs to play to beat Boston. And Lucic should be suspended but won't be. I've built up a healthy dislike for the Bruins so I hope the Wings pull it off. Saw this floating around Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already heard "Great time for a flu bug in the locker room." :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Giving up a Saturday night out in the UK to watch St Louis/Chicago at 8pm, getting pumped to see the GOAT Blackhawks make it 1-1 heading to home ice
> :carr


Welp.

At least you saw a great game.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruins/Hawks might be burnt out. They've played A LOT of hockey over the past 3-4 years. Maybe they'll bounce back, but perhaps this could be a factor if they don't go deep this year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Bruins/Hawks might be burnt out. They've played A LOT of hockey over the past 3-4 years. Maybe they'll bounce back, but perhaps this could be a factor if they don't go deep this year.


Not even.

Blackhawks are duking it out with a team that's just as talented as it right now. With Toews' and Kane's injuries, the drop-off from last year's team and the lack of home ice advantage, the Blackhawks are the underdogs in this series.

As for the Bruins, the Red Wings are just a tough draw.

I don't think playing in the Cup Finals has anything to do with it. It hasn't for other teams in the past, so why would it all of a sudden?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Not even.
> 
> Blackhawks are duking it out with a team that's just as talented as it right now. With Toews' and Kane's injuries, the drop-off from last year's team and the lack of home ice advantage, the Blackhawks are the underdogs in this series.
> 
> ...


Good points, I agree, the other day Hockey Night in Canada was showing a table with the most hockey played over the past 4 years and it was the bruins, hawks and penguins (and canucks :ti) that led all teams. 

Playoff hockey is much tougher/intense but yeah you're right its certainly a smaller factor than who you're playing and home ice advantage.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lolhawks

I hope they get eliminated. Eases the sting from last year.

EDIT: COULDN'T BE HAPPIER CRYBABY LOST


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

3 great games once again, I love the NHL :clap


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I've beat this drum before but the Penguins will never reach their full potential as currently constructed. Their coach allows them to get away with petulant penalties without recourse. They never change their game plan. The same players make the same mistakes, night in and night out, again without even a threat of recourse. This is nothing new. The Penguins stumble before beating teams on talent alone when facing an inferior team and get run out of the building when playing a real contender. History is doomed to repeat itself.

Then again, maybe it was just because Brian Gibbons got hurt.

Holy Nathan MacKinnon. The Avs are looking legit.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Those Av's are so fast and so skilled it's ridiculous.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I think Crosby should be a little more selfish with the puck. His passes/vision are incredible but he needs to shoot the puck more.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It's hard for him to shoot the puck when Dubinsky is literally smothering the guy all game long.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Datsyuk with boss timing. Detroit played the game it needs to play to beat Boston. And Lucic should be suspended but won't be. I've built up a healthy dislike for the Bruins so I hope the Wings pull it off. Saw this floating around Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boston doesn't need excuses. It's pretty obvious that they are the league's favorite team. It's ridiculous how much favoritism they get from the league when it comes to disciplinary action and in-game calls.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Can we talk real quick about how Nathan MacKinnon is the greatest player in NHL history?






Good. Fucking. GOD.

7 points in 2 games.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> Boston doesn't need excuses. It's pretty obvious that they are the league's favorite team. It's ridiculous how much favoritism they get from the league when it comes to disciplinary action and in-game calls.


They used to get favoritism from Campbell. I don't know if I'd say they get any now...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I love that Flyers W, now let's go Bruins & Lightning :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Seabrook gets 3 games. Well deserved.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That hit was pretty nasty, Backes looked so lost after that hit.

Bruins/Wings time!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hoping Lucic plays dirty again, MORE LOW BLOWS PLZ


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Haha, Smith challenging Chara. Good luck!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Chara laughing at Brendan Smith. :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Red Wings gonna Red Wing. This game is overrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Haha Lucic is pissed. Careful ref, he'll spear you in the dick.

Edit: Awful sequence of events in Montreal that could end up costing Tampa the series. Brutal call on a no goal, Stamkos hurt and Price making up some BS so his team could rest.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The officiating in this Tampa-Montreal game is atrocious, both ways. The penalty on Briere out of a scrum was a joke. The Callahan no goal was a joke. Carey Price somehow loses his edge every time the Canadiens get caught in a long shift during an icing call.

I also generally believe Subban and Lucic compete for the spot of number one assclown in the league but PK looked like a boss on Montreal's second goal.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> Boston doesn't need excuses. It's pretty obvious that they are the league's favorite team. It's ridiculous how much favoritism they get from the league when it comes to disciplinary action and in-game calls.


When the Seattle Seahawks were getting ready for the Super Bowl, I remember a story being circulated that their D-coordinator instructed the DB's to interfere on every play because the refs simply won't call it every single play and the other team would start getting frustrated. I think of this when I watch the Bruins or Flyers play, especially against my favored team: the thin-skinned Penguins. Their players seem to take liberties with the other team constantly during play and especially between whistles. The Penguins overreact and it throws them off their game.

Most NHL refs will make even-up calls and try to keep the power plays at least close to the same. Watch Braydon Coburn of the Flyers when a player chips a puck by him, Coburn will interfere with that player every time. As a forward, that play drives me nuts. It's a simple way the NHL could create more offense in the game, by calling interference when a player doesn't have the puck and the defenseman obstructs him. Coburn is certainly not alone but he does this almost constantly because the refs won't whistle him that many times in one game.

After Bettman Lockout 2 in 2004-05, the refs were calling so much more of that obstruction for about the first half of that season and offense went up. I wish they would call the game that way again.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The officiating in this Tampa-Montreal game is atrocious, both ways. The penalty on Briere out of a scrum was a joke. The Callahan no goal was a joke. Carey Price somehow loses his edge every time the Canadiens get caught in a long shift during an icing call.
> 
> I also generally believe Subban and Lucic compete for the spot of number one assclown in the league but PK looked like a boss on Montreal's second goal.


Thank you, the refs are screwing up every call fpalm & the stupid Habs are probably gonna go up 3-0 :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Haha Lucic is pissed. Careful ref, he'll spear you in the dick.
> 
> Edit: *Awful sequence of events in Montreal that could end up costing Tampa the series.* Brutal call on a no goal, Stamkos hurt and Price making up some BS so his team could rest.


The game? Sure.

The series? No.

Without Bishop, they never stood a chance.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Mad respect for Stamkos coming back. I thought he was concussed for sure. What did Jim Ross used to say about Shawn Michaels? More guts than brains. Maybe they wouldn't let him go back in with a concussion but he certainly looked rattled.

Habs 3-0 chokehold.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> The game? Sure.
> 
> The series? No.
> 
> Without Bishop, they never stood a chance.


Made that comment before Stamkos came back. Regardless, they're down 3-0 now and the disallowed goal made that possible.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Boston has some players with shit attitudes and who play dirty. There is something called respect that people should have. When you let your balls take over and you rub shit in people's faces, that's lame. It's the playoffs, I get it, every single game is important, but, when you're acting like a fucking clown, that's classless and weak.

Boston wont win the cup, anyway, so, I'll be rejoicing when they get out. I would have no problem with them if they didn't have a bunch of dickheads on the roster.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Mad respect for Stamkos coming back. I thought he was concussed for sure. What did Jim Ross used to say about Shawn Michaels? More guts than brains. Maybe they wouldn't let him go back in with a concussion but he certainly looked rattled.
> 
> Habs 3-0 chokehold.


Shame he didn't get a Paul Kariya moment.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Lucifer34 said:


> Haha, Smith challenging Chara. Good luck!



Go Flames Go, yet, Boston sig?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Shame he didn't get a Paul Kariya moment.


That's a great moment but now that the science on concussions has come along, we may never see another one of those again. The NHL has protocols in place. I bet Kariya wouldn't have been allowed to go back in that game. Loss of consciousness is usually an automatic sit down for the rest of the game nowadays.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> That's a great moment but now that the science on concussions has come along, we may never see another one of those again. The NHL has protocols in place. I bet Kariya wouldn't have been allowed to go back in that game. Loss of consciousness is usually an automatic sit down for the rest of the game nowadays.


Game 6 of the Stanley Cup Finals?

Most players would be back out there.

As far as I'm aware, all the new protocols really dictate is that any player suspected of having a concussion needs to be taken to a quiet place in the arena to be evaluated by team doctors. Doesn't really change whether or not they're permitted to go back in.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Dat Meme! :jordan3 :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lucifer34 has Iginla in his signature, so i could see why he wants the Bruins to win the cup since he's a Flames fan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sharks are relentless, i'm jealous of their 4th line.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Sharks are relentless, i'm jealous of their 4th line.


Wow! I turned it off when it was 2-0 for LA... 
I've been watching way too much hockey these past few days lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Wow! I turned it off when it was 2-0 for LA...
> I've been watching way too much hockey these past few days lol.


Same. Especially today since there was 4 games in a row. I've been laying in bed all day watching haha.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Same. Especially today since there was 4 games in a row. I've been laying in bed all day watching haha.


Lol Nothing beats playoff hockey, my fav time in all sports.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

#Shorks are on fire.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4-2.

Jesus.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit 5-2, this team's offense is scary


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

SHORKS!!!

That escalated Quickly.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:floyd1 They almost just scored an 8th goal...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings are imploding. I love it!!!!!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Love seeing that pussy Quick get lit up like a Christmas tree


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Damn, can't believe the Kings are getting blown up like this. I predicted Kings in 7, looks like that won't be happening.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings still haven't lost at home but things look bad. 12 goals against in 2 games. That's not Kings hockey. That's Oilers hockey.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What a fucking amazing game last night. When it was 2-0 Kings I was beginning to worry a little, but then BROWN, TORRES, BRAUN, MARLEAU, PAVELSKI, COUTURE, THORNTON and DESJARDINS with his assists happened. What an offensive explosion! :mark:

SHARKS!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

WHAT A FUCKING COMEBACK BABY!! HOLY SHIT WHAT A GAME!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Lucifer34 has Iginla in his signature, so i could see why he wants the Bruins to win the cup since he's a Flames fan.



Steve Yzerman is my favorite player of all time. He obviously doesn't play anymore, but, I do not wish for Tampa Bay to ever win the cup.

To each his own, I just don't get people who have multiple 'favorite' teams in one sport. I know it exists and is obviously possible, it just sounds stupid to me. Makes more sense to have one favorite team in each sport, but, I guess that's just my view. Bleeding red and white until I die, no matter what.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Penguins steal one in Columbus. Malkin waking up from his slumber, now Crosby needs to be next. Olli Maatta brought the Nordic Thunder, so it was all good tonight.

Avs-Wild in overtime. HUGE difference between 3-0 and 2-1 series leads.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Granlund with a beauty to win it in OT.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LA should just give up right now and not even go for a game 3 or 4, just give the sweep to the Sharks automatically, lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Cooke with a knee on knee on Barrie. I imagine a suspension is coming.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Cooke is bad ppl

total bush leaguer


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Barrie's out for a few weeks. Cooke is scum, they need to really bring the hammer down on him this time. Enough is enough.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Wild out shot the Avs 44-26? Jesus.

Stars up 2-0 as well.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy fuck. Didn't know he spun off a check at the boards till i saw this. Goal of the playoffs so far.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Nice clean hit by Cooke


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Called it from day one of playoffs habs going sweep lighting tomorrow, and also sharks are going sweep kings.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Matt Cooke proves once again that he's a dirty player, what a disrespectful piece of shit.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I was lucky enough to catch at least some of all the games last night.

Blackhawks showed some fire to avoid the 3-0 deficit. I thought both teams played pretty well, there was just a thin margin for error. There wasn't a whole lot of scoring chances either way. That series has the look of a 7-gamer.

Wild also fought back with a barrage of shots but it was rough for the Avs to lose two defensemen. Cooke will be gone for at least the balance of the series. I guess he isn't reformed. We've talked on here how the Avs are thin on defense to begin with so losing Barrie will be huge. He's easily their best offensive guy on the blue line. What an effort for Granlund on the winner. Wow.

Pens played about 15 good minutes and stole one over Columbus. Brooks Orpik is probably gone in the offseason but what huge play he made for a rare playoff goal to rally the troops. Malkin showed some life. Still waiting on Crosby to show up and make a difference. Johansen is really the only dangerous scorer the Jackets have. Jack Johnson has been opportunistic. I still feel the same about the Pens, they have enough talent to win in spite of themselves against a team like Columbus but when they face real contenders, they are too undisciplined and inconsistent to win out.

Dallas was fired up on home ice and got big plays from their top guys. Jamie Benn has been fantastic. Looks like he's going to be a career playoff performer. Trevor Daley also created offense a few occasions. Lehtonen was a boss.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Only 15? I thought the Pens dominated that game for at least the last 30 minutes. Shots were 40-16 at one point in favor of the Pens. The good thing is we're finally getting secondary scoring. Sooner or later Crosby, Malkin, Kunitz or Neal will get on the board. Jackets can't hold em off forever. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Wild also fought back with a barrage of shots but it was rough for the Avs to lose two defensemen. Cooke will be gone for at least the balance of the series. I guess he isn't reformed. We've talked on here how the Avs are thin on defense to begin with so losing Barrie will be huge. He's easily their best offensive guy on the blue line. What an effort for Granlund on the winner. Wow.


Was at the game last night, pretty exciting. Granlund's best game yet...fuck Cooke, same old shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Is 7 times a charm to get Cooke out of this F*cking league? Matt Savard says yes if he was capable of forming a thought without getting a Migraine.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Got into NHL last year, a friend converted me to it. This season, I seem to be a jinx. Support the Bruins, the've had an awesome season yet so far, this season, the've lost every single game I've watched them in! Hoping my luck will change tonight.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

As long as the punishments aren't so severe and 90% of the teams employ a similar player, Matt Cooke will have a job. The only reason he'll lose it is when he can't play anymore. It's a sad fact of the NHL.

I love hockey and I love the NHL but until there's a culture change, it will be a fantastic game that has the occasional blips of barbaric violence that are mainly met with apathy and slight condemnation.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Second game where the Red Wings are gonna Red Wing.

Boston's a bunch of bullies, the Red Wings need to keep their noses clean. Let Boston get caught and sit in the box. Not even 5 minutes in to the game today and already penalties. 

Oh well, I am just glad we kept our 23 year streak alive. I already figured we would be out the first round, would be great if I were proven wrong.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> Second game where the Red Wings are gonna Red Wing.
> 
> *Boston's a bunch of bullies*, the Red Wings need to keep their noses clean. Let Boston get caught and sit in the box. Not even 5 minutes in to the game today and already penalties.
> 
> Oh well, I am just glad we kept our 23 year streak alive. I already figured we would be out the first round, would be great if I were proven wrong.



:kemba

Tuukka Time :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

BURNS

:mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That's what Tampa get for getting rid of VINNIE


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Did not expect Montreal to sweep Tampa before the playoffs started. I mean, I knew they were in trouble with Bishop out but I still expected they could steal one game and Bishop would be back at some point. Always thought Montreal would win though, just predicted in 7 games. 

Montreal vs. Boston would be amazing. Only thing is I wouldn't be able to decide who I hate more.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

that flyer fan giving carcillo the finger after his goal :ti

someone get a gif of that


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Montreal vs. Boston would be amazing. Only thing is I wouldn't be able to decide who I hate more.


That would be a worst case scenario for me. One of either of those teams advancing :bosh6


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

In 2004, Tampa took us out in four games. Now, it's our turn! OH YEAH.



Rockstar said:


> Montreal vs. Boston would be amazing. Only thing is I wouldn't be able to decide who I hate more.


I hate Boston more than I hate you guys, so you should root for us! Canadian team, y'know...

And now we play the waiting game...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> that flyer fan giving carcillo the finger after his goal :ti
> 
> someone get a gif of that


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Man, never thought of Boston vs Montreal. Even though my insides would be bitter for Bawwston, I would still rather have them win than the fucking Habs.

If there would be a Habs/Avs final, I would love for Patrick Roy to get the win, he has been my favorite goalie since I was 8. Still fucking love him. Habs can go fuck themselves.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> If there would be a Habs/Avs final, I would love for Patrick Roy to get the win, *he has been my favorite goalie since I was 8*. Still fucking love him. Habs can go fuck themselves.


Even when he was with us? :dance


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> Nice clean hit by Cooke







:leo


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> If there would be a Habs/Avs final, *I would love for Patrick Roy to get the win, he has been my favorite goalie since I was 8. Still fucking love him.* Habs can go fuck themselves.


That was um... unexpected.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

MARLEAU

SHARKS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings on the brink. Wow. I thought this series had 7 games written all over it.

I'm going to brag for a second and say that two Stanley Cup picks are a combined 7-0 so far in the playoffs. Too bad you can't bank some of those extra games for later rounds.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


>


lmao... flyers fans are classy as usual.

Habs 12 more to go!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


>


Carcillo is the ultimate troll. I died laughing when i seen this happen.

Also, how about this cheap shot on Carcillo by Read??


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm sure Gorilla Salad wouldn't have done the same.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So do I have it correct that if the Bruins Advance, and if the Blue Jackets advance the bruins would still play Montreal because they are in the Eastern Division now? WTF. I like the idea of the wild cards, but in no other sport does your division determine your second round opponent in any playoffs. It's straight up higher vs lower seed.

This is a boatload of fuck.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> So do I have it correct that if the Bruins Advance, and if the Blue Jackets advance the bruins would still play Montreal because they are in the Eastern Division now? WTF.


Yeah, if the Bruins advance it'd be Montreal/Boston and if The Jackets advance it'd be Columbus/NY or Philly.

Only 7 games for Matt Cooke. Not enough. Example should have been made.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Anderson conceding the worst goal of the playoffs. :jose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


>






Guy in the green shirt slaps the glass once then sits back down. "Yea, take that. Ok I'll sit down now."


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It can never be easy with Fleury. Never.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Look at all these bandwagon Hawks fans not cheering during the National Anthem.



I accidentally posted that in the NBA thread first.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Good fucking God, Fleury.

If the Pens lose in OT... :lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Part of me wants the Jackets to win because, well, fuck the Pens. Part of me wants the Pens to win, however, because I predicted the Pens would take the series in 5 games in my bracket.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LOL

good to see Fleury going back to being his true self


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

No words at this point.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Wow dude, can never count out the Pens opponent when MAF is in net. Watta chump.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks suck on the PP, like seriously. It might as well be 5 on 5.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I hate being right about my favorite team's flaws. Marc-Andre Fleury is broken mentally. I wanted him traded last season when he actually had value. Now, a non-playoff team will give the Pens a 4th Round pick for Fleury and the Pens will gleefully take it.

Shame on Ray Shero for not getting a veteran backup for Fleury. You can be confident in your guy but plan for disaster scenarios. This isn't a surprise that Fleury chokes in the playoffs. Having only Jeff Zatkoff as a backup is like driving with no car insurance after you've already had 6 accidents. Terrible.

Even if they beat Columbus, they're on borrowed time.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Oh, and Anaheim is suffering the karmic consequences of scratching Teemu Selanne.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> Anderson conceding the worst goal of the playoffs. :jose


Until a few minutes ago.

:rivers






:wall


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

JACKETS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

poor defense all night. nothing to do with getzlaf being out, the defense and goaltending was just horrid tonight. hopefully we rebound back at home as we cant lose a third straight.


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Penguins got whooped by the Blue Jackets.. Which one of you saw that one coming?

What a night of Hockey.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Blues and Hawks are a combined 2/23423423423 on the powerplay this series.




-edit- 

2/23423423424


about to be 

2/23423423425


NEVER FUCKING MIND HAWKS SCORE.


What a pass by Oduya to Kane.


Hawks suck.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pens aren't going anywhere with Fleury in net. No excuses for a team this talented to constantly choke in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

they lack grit, toughness, and the intangibles that a lot of others have that they simply lack and try to make up for in TALENT and SKILLS.


the dirty, bullying boston has those traits and those intangibles and that's why they're always so successful in the playoffs. that's why they dominated them last year. That's why they'll probably go to the cup finals again this year.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> they lack grit, toughness, and the intangibles that a lot of others have that they simply lack and try to make up for in TALENT and SKILLS.
> 
> 
> the dirty, bullying boston has those traits and those intangibles and that's why they're always so successful in the playoffs. that's why they dominated them last year. That's why they'll probably go to the cup finals again this year.


Good point, I totally agree. It shows how they the pens got destroyed by the bruins last year, in the east finals. Although my Habs, have something to say about the bruins going to the finals  They'll probably be meeting in the 2nd round, should be a great series.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That toughness didn't help the Bruins against the Hawks last year. :troll


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

And how do you rationalize suspending Cooke for only 7 games? 

This is his 10th offence. At what point do you put your foot down? This guy shouldn't even be allowed to play in the NHL.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Blues take the lead with 7:33 to go.

Come on, Chicago. Make this a long series.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Glove side on Corey Crawford, dude sucks at stopping those shots.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> And how do you rationalize suspending Cooke for only 7 games?
> 
> This is his 10th offence. At what point do you put your foot down? This guy shouldn't even be allowed to play in the NHL.


They didn't even kick Bertuzzi out of the NHL.

There's a 0% chance they'd kick Cooke out.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This Hawks game is going to give me a heart attack, worst part is I'm sick...weaker heart right now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So, uh...

Teams that have taken a 2-goal lead in the first or second period are a combined 10-8 so far in this year's playoffs. :lol

A Chicago loss would make it 10-9.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks don't suck anymore.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*






Blackhawks tie the series.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Henrik Zetterberg practicing on a line with Pavel Datsyuk and Justin Abdelkader today. Possible return? Desperate times for the Wings.

I'm sure Cat will be happy to see her man if he does indeed make it into the lineup.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Zetterberg is in tonight, SO FUCKING WET.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gustavsson instead of Howard tonight. Good luck Detroit, you'll need it now more than ever.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gus is awesome.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gus is garbage. .907 SV%? :kobe9 And that's his career high! :kemba


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Garbage, lol.


1-0 Red Wings. Hockey gods, you'd be ultra awesome if you let the Red Wings take this series <3 <3


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> Garbage, lol.
> 
> 
> 1-0 Red Wings. Hockey gods, you'd be ultra awesome if you let the Red Wings take this series <3 <3


"I have no response to that, so I'll just laugh at it".


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

marchand missing open net opportunities :ti

that's karma for feigning a knee injury in game 3


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I can't express how much I fucking hate overtime.

WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME, DETROIT?

If we lose this game, might as well just pack up and leave early. FUCK.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

choked a 2-0 lead and gave them the game :bron3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lol another 2 goal lead blown :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Red Wings being fucking ******* again.

Oh well, at least we kept the streak.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Iggy!!!!!! :cheer:cheer:cheer

Detriot :faint:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> "I have no response to that, so I'll just laugh at it".


I am guessing you don't know what a response is, since 'garbage, lol' is not just laughing, it's a response, one that signifies how little you know. He isn't garbage. We have won quite a few games with him in net. There was a time when he was winning and Howard wasn't. You probably don't even follow the Red Wings, he is 16-5-4. I wouldn't quite call that a shitty record, and, on top of that, he didn't lose the game for us tonight. The OT goal was deflected by one of our own guys, he had no chance on it. The Red Wings started to play like the usual sloppy bastards they tend to play like. Boston was all over them a lot of times, they practically lived in our zone the last half of the game. He had some great saves tonight, but, our D just let Boston cruise on in and take over.

You should probably go ahead and watch whatever team you like instead of trying to sound smart. The W's matter and Gus gets us that. The guys in front of both Gus and Howard need to smarten the fuck up. Playing great 1 period wont guarantee a win.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Welp... Habs vs. Bruins looks like it'll happen for round two. I was hoping the Wings would at least force game 7, which they still can, but it doesn't look too good.

We match up well against the Bruins, somehow, so that's gonna be good.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What is wrong with the Avs? They only had 12 shots on net tonight :lmao

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I have no faith in St. Louis beating Chicago in this series. If they happen to get past them, i'll feel better about their chances to win the Cup. Chicago is just too good to bet against.

As for the Boston and Detroit game... Fuck Jerome Iginla.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

HF goating it up around this time as usual:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> I am guessing you don't know what a response is, since 'garbage, lol' is not just laughing, it's a response, one that signifies how little you know. He isn't garbage. We have won quite a few games with him in net. There was a time when he was winning and Howard wasn't. You probably don't even follow the Red Wings, he is 16-5-4. I wouldn't quite call that a shitty record, and, on top of that, he didn't lose the game for us tonight. The OT goal was deflected by one of our own guys, he had no chance on it. The Red Wings started to play like the usual sloppy bastards they tend to play like. Boston was all over them a lot of times, they practically lived in our zone the last half of the game. He had some great saves tonight, but, our D just let Boston cruise on in and take over.
> 
> You should probably go ahead and watch whatever team you like instead of trying to sound smart. The W's matter and Gus gets us that. The guys in front of both Gus and Howard need to smarten the fuck up. Playing great 1 period wont guarantee a win.


Jesus. His record is good, his SV% is crap. Do you know what that means? The team in front of him won those games despite him! Regardless of how he played tonight, that doesn't make up for an entire career of crappy play. Wouldn't be surprised to see him no longer in the NHL in a couple years, he's a UFA who has never had a SV% above .910, that's pretty bad. I don't even know why I bother trying to explain things to people who clearly don't know hockey. A guy could go 10-0-0 but have a .800SV%, does that mean they're a good goalie? No. Their GAA is likely pretty low because the team in front of them is likely bailing them out. Gus is crap, take it from a Leafs fan, I had to watch him for years, now I can laugh at him.

Can't believe someone is actually trying to make a case that Jonas Gustavsson is an awesome goaltender. :fpalm


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*






Look at Toot's being a good guy.. Met him when he played for the Wheat Kings about 12 or so years ago and he was one of the nicest athletes ive ever met Talked to me and my Dad for about 20 minutes.

On another note the Av's might as well mix in a shot or two next game .. Improves scoring opportunities a lot.. 12 shots last night is garbage..

Also I wouldn't mind attending the Mike Babcock school of breaking out of your own end.. The way Detroit slows the game down in there own ends with d to d passes leading to an outlet to a winger is amazing.. Always seems to be an open man because of the patience and composure shown by the defence


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> HF goating it up around this time as usual:


Photoshop thread is one of the best threads when the playoffs roll around lol


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

fpalm how can you ask a question like that? does she even watch hockey?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah he's had a few important ones in his career.. One a little more important than others lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Toews baby.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Anderson came to play tonight. :mark:


also we almost had two breakaways after two penalties. so close. :jose


another line scrub too. this series is intense. :mark:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks/Blues is really feeling like a classic series in the making. It still seems weird that two teams this good are playing in the first round but its been great to watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Benn/Seguin played a 6 minute shift and at point they had 10 men on the ice. :drake1


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Just watching the Dallas/Ducks game now. Amazing how a different team makes Tyler Seguin so much better. He just didn't fit in on the Boston style. Still a great trade for both teams. Reilly Smith fits in well with the BOS style.

I still fucking hate the new NHL playoff scheme. Why should the #1 seed play the higher seed? Fuck.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

ducks complete the ass kicking. perry's goal was just too easy too. all dem powerplay goals. :banderas


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers-Flyers and Hawks-Blues looked like 7 game series from the beginning.

If the Blues get bounced in the first round, there's got to be changes there. It's a lot like Pittsburgh. Ryan Miller hasn't seemed to fit in and he's a UFA.

Bruins and Sharks with a chance to close out tonight.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> fpalm how can you ask a question like that? does she even watch hockey?


The woman who asked the question later said she was trying to get Kane to talk about his past overtime goals.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...er-fresh-from-coma--presumably-173530244.html



> Kusinski, who works for NBC Chicago, explained in a tweet, since deleted, that she was trying to lead Kane into talking about his past winners.
> 
> "I did ask Kane about GW in OT, trying to lead him into talking about the others - He didn't, and question fell flat," she tweeted.


And can we get a new thread title? I feel like it's been the appropriate amount of time to mourn the very sad demise of the Toronto Maple Leafs. There's still 15 teams playing.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Anyone watching a little under 18 hockey action?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

How fucking bizarre is this?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Good fucking riddance.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Already knew the Red Wings would lose this one, didn't have the heart to watch it all go down, so, I went to go see The Winter Soldier instead.

Not ashamed of my boys, we have made it 23 years in a row. They have won the cup 4 times since I started following them. Still bleeding red and white until I die.

Hope Boston absolutely destroys the Habs.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Red Wings were in tough with datsyuk and Zetterberg out/playing hurt. if those two are healthy they have a shot against anyone


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Detroit did the best they could in a year rigged with injuries. The Griffins made us pretty damn proud. It would have been nice if Nyquist started to show up like he did when he was on his hot streak. Oh well. I don't watch hockey after Detroit gets eliminated, I just check the scores.

Also, a tad off topic (but hockey related), not cool that I can't find a stream for AHL, besides the paid one on their site. I'm missing one of my boos right now. Gay.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bring on Montreal vs. Boston :mark:


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> Already knew the Red Wings would lose this one, didn't have the heart to watch it all go down, so, I went to go see The Winter Soldier instead.
> 
> Not ashamed of my boys, we have made it 23 years in a row. They have won the cup 4 times since I started following them. Still bleeding red and white until I die.
> 
> *Hope Boston absolutely destroys the Habs.*



:drake1


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Tazer with the GOATest GWG ever.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So Boston and Montreal, my two most hated teams of all time, are in a series.

who do i want to win fuck


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



obby said:


> So Boston and Montreal, my two most hated teams of all time, are in a series.
> 
> who do i want to win fuck


leafs fan problems...


I think if youre from Toronto, it's fuck montreal (because fuck those guys and every1 in Canada hates Toronto so we don't cheer for any of them)

and if youre in Canada but outside Toronto its fuck Boston(because CANADA)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

everyone in canada hates quebec as a province too though. :draper2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm cheering for Montreal fuck Boston


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm pulling for Boston in this series. Boston/Detroit, I hate them both pretty much equally, but I certainly hate Montreal more than either of them. So fuck Montreal, hoping Boston takes it. Plus I chose Boston in my bracket.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Penguins pulled it together and did just enough for a win. Now if they can just get 71 and 87 going then they could have a shot. Oh, and keep 29's sports psychologist on call.

Bruins and Habs should be a barn burner. Pulling for Montreal but not really a huge fan of either team.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What makes this Habs vs Bruins matchup different is this is the first time in over 20 years, that these two teams meet in the second round of the playoffs or as they used to call it back in the day the Adams division final. This is one of the good things about these playoff changes. And as usual, this is going to be a good hard-fought long series between the two teams. I can't wait.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I get the feeling Chicago and St. Louis are headed for another overtime game.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Toews makes it 2-1..


Edit: Sharp with a nice little move makes it 3-1... Fucking Hawks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well looks like history will not repeat itself in this game. Won't be a 2-1 finish to eliminate the Blues.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well, that escalated quickly. Miller can't let that 3rd one in.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4-1, well it looks like this could be all over for the Blues. They went all in getting Miller and now it's looking like that was all for nothing. Will be interesting to see if Miller decides to stay in St. Louis or not. A lot of people believed that the Miller trade was a big mistake since Miller isn't a big upgrade over Halak at this point.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well I jinxed St. Louis today. Total implosion. The Hawks look tough. I mean real tough.

The curse of Brenden Morrow strikes again.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

RIP blues 

Go Columbus


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

#PeskyStars

3-1 over the Ducks. Wow. Jamie Benn is a stud. I know he hasn't scored tonight but he plays tough hockey.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Oh snap, Dallas could be in trouble here. Tie game, heading to OT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

DUCKS :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:lmao Stars


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The entire first round of the playoffs has been crazy.

Will the Ducks go with Hiller or Andersen now?

Pens, Avs, and Sharks all have a chance to close out tomorrow.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'd expect the Ducks to go with Hiller. Damn his mask is awesome.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I was surprised Hiller didn't get to nod to start off but he's got the momentum, I think they'll go with him.

The best is....MORE TEEMU!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



m i k e said:


> leafs fan problems...
> 
> 
> I think if youre from Toronto, it's fuck montreal (because fuck those guys and every1 in Canada hates Toronto so we don't cheer for any of them)
> ...


LOLWUT

I don't know what part of Canada you live in, but, the majority ride the Maple Leafs dick. Most hate the Sens. A lot hate the Habs. Sens get most of the hate from Canadians, though, I think.

I would love for the Bruins to annihilate Montreal, but, my ideal ending would be the Habs getting all the way to the finals and getting owned by Patrick Roy. Probably already said this somewhere in this thread, but, don't care. I don't cheer for any team that isn't my Red Wings, hate the Avs, but, PATRICK ROY, god of goalies, would not be upset if he won. Fuck his team, though.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

BOOM!!!! Onto the next round!!! Go Ducks!!! Bring on the Sharks.....ORRRRRR the Kings.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Thread title should be. NHL Thread: Defending Champs Actually Trying Now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I know about 4 hockey fans who like the Leafs.. Everyone else wishes they would fuck off..


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I live in Toronto, and from what I know, most Canadian hockey fans hate the leafs. They're just the team you love to make fun of because they are constantly getting scrutinized and chewed up by the heavy media attention here. If anybody reads the discussions on Tsn.ca, you'll notice that even the most minor story of the leafs will fucking get pages and pages of comments :lmao

The leafs are the most valuable and recognizable franchise (aside from the habs), they are like the NY Yankees of hockey, except for the winning part... (its been over 40 years :troll).


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looking back at the Stars-Ducks game, it was Dallas' game to lose. They absolutely shot themselves in the foot, look at the 2nd period, they didn't capitalize on a 2 on 1 , a 3 on 1, and a breakaway by Nichuskin. This is not to mention the several uneventful PowerPlays. It could have been a 3 goal lead going into the 3rd. 

They're a young team though, they'll build the team around Benn and Seguin, so the future looks bright for them.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The headline on NHL.com :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










He could definitely use that in a promo, if he were to cut a promo tonight. The guy's last name is Dallas for crying out loud.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> The leafs are the most valuable and recognizable franchise (aside from the habs), they are like the NY Yankees of hockey, except for the winning part... (its been over 40 years :troll).


They aren't "the most valuable and recognizable aside from the Habs", they are simply "The most valuable and recognizable". Habs are up there too (3rd most valuable according to Forbes), but the Leafs are #1.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ducks! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

San Jose to start Stalock over Niemi tonight


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Malkin is on fire tonight, 2 goals in the first period.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Malkin hat trick










Brandon Sutter left the game with a lower body injury. He's been great for the Pens in the playoffs. That could be real bad news.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy fucking shit that was way too close for comfort, i thought i was gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Glad the Penguins held on.

I worry about what will happen when they play better teams. Take nothing away from Columbus, they wouldn't go away, but their ceiling is limited. Flyers would obviously be a gong show because something about the Flyers drives the Penguins mad. The Pens usually beat the Rangers but Martin St. Louis generally gives Fleury fits.

Regardless, a win's a win.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I officially have no one left to cheer for.

Fuck everyone, hockey over. Actually, scratch that. Go anyone that isn't Boston or Montreal.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My boy Pauly Walnuts got the boys going.. Might as well get another and send heater and the Wild packing.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Loving this Colorado/Minnesota series.

Probably been my favorite series of the first round.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My incentive to cheer for the Kings a team I (and the Ducks) hate?

My buddy said he will pay for round 2 tickets only as long as I drive. Sweet Deal!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ugh.

On the bright side, at least now there's no possible way that Minnesota fans can complain about the refs anymore after tonight.

Wednesday is going to be quite the game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sharks about to blow a 3-0 series lead for the second time in four years.

Last time, they won Game 7 against Detroit. This time...? bama4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It had to be this way. It had to be this way. It had to be this way.

Just win Wednesday, you choking _Selachimorpha_ motherfuckers.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

OMG if we see another come back from 3-0...

I really thought the sharks were better than this.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Sharks looked dominant in the first few games and now this. Just crazy. Game 7 is going to be nuts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

i'd much prefer playing the sharks than anyone else right now. they're SHAKEN.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The LA bandwagon is in danger of over turning as everyone is trying to jump back on after jumping off a week ago.

Fireworks to end the game last night. Game 7 is going to be a beaut!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Sharks losing 4 in a row after looking so dominant in the first 3 games would be the most Sharks thing ever. The worst part is the veterans seem to have infected Couture and Pavelski with the choke virus. Keep Hertl, Nieto, and Wingels away!


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Jagr is close to re-signing with the Devils, 1year @ 5M. 
So happy he's not retiring, my fav player growing up.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looks like 3 Game 7's tomorrow. Should be intense.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> i'd much prefer playing the sharks than anyone else right now. they're THE SHARKS.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My picks for tomorrow: Avs, Kings and Rangers


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> My picks for tomorrow: Avs, Kings and Rangers


Mine too.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm going with Sharks, Wild, Flyers

Sharks: I'm seeing comparisons to the 2011 Canucks here. They were up 3-0 on the Blackhawks and went onto losing the next 3. Alex Burrows buries the dagger in Game 7 OT and the rest is history.

Wild: Surprised this series is at 7 games but good for the Wild. I think the Avalanche overachieved big time this year and the Wild have badly outplayed Colorado this series anyways. 

Flyers: I like both teams. Flyers are one of my favorite teams in the East and AV is coaching the Rangers. I want Philly to win because I want to see Flyers/Pens in the second round.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I got Wild, Rangers and Kings tomorrow.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Biased picks for:

Rangers 2-0
Wild 3-1
Sharks 4-2

Rangers are following their template and will lock down in Game 7 at home. Henrik will have a bounce back game.

I'm not sure the young Avs know how to close out. The Wild keep coming. Parise activated god mode last game. I honestly think this game is a toss up but I'm leaning Minnesota.

I pick the Sharks but I really think they'll lose. I was fairly indifferent to the Kings but after watching most of that series, I'm developing some dislike for them. Jarret Stoll is a under the radar dirty and always seems to be whining to the refs. I'm also surprised Drew Doughty doesn't break more sticks in the middle with the amount of cross-checks he throws in his own end. Alim could be right about the 2011 Canucks though, San Jose could conquer some mental demons with a win.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm gunna pick Kings, Avs and Flyers.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Joe Thornton of the Sharks says Antti Niemi is starting tonight. That's one positive for San Jose.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

3 game sevens tonight :mark:

I just hope the Rangers loose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

am I the only one not fond of back to back games in the playoffs?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> am I the only one not fond of back to back games in the playoffs?


If it doesn't involve the Ducks I could care less.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> am I the only one not fond of back to back games in the playoffs?


No, I'm with you on that. Especially for a Game 7. The play will probably be sloppy in the Flyers-Rangers game. That's half the reason I picked New York since they have the better goalie and are usually the more disciplined team.

I feel like Rangers and maybe Capitals did the same thing recently with back to back for Games 6 and 7. You need at least a day in between.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

well nobody cares about Rangers/Flyers anyways.

Going to be a good night of tv!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I've got Philly, Colorado and San Jose tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hoping the Wild win. We do not match up well against the Avalanche.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It's probably gonna be a sweep reguardless of who wins. As much as I love the Avs, Chicago doesn't lose.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Really liking the way the Wild have responded since the goal against. Great shot by Mikko to tie it up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

First goal by the Avs shouldn't of even counted, they really need to address reviewing those in the off-season.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Wild have been strong since that goal. Didn't fade away. Avs wingers have got to start chipping the puck out of the zone.

McGinn!!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> First goal by the Avs shouldn't of even counted, they really need to address reviewing those in the off-season.


The ref standing at the net waived it. I feel like that type of play has led to the goal being waived off all playoffs. Consistency!

Avs with another one. Now up 2-1.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Like I tweeted I think the NFL lockout refs are officiating this game.. I'm not arguing with the goal mind you lol.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Back and forth, its 4-4 now in Colorado.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

wild/avs is the best series in recent memory.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> wild/avs is the best series in recent memory.


Absolutely. I slept on that one early but exciting Game 7.

Gabriel Landeskog and Jason Pominville #wrestlingforumovertimechallenge


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy fuck, what the hell is going on with San Jose, they've pulled a Detroit Red Wings and are going to give the series away, Jesus Christ, and, man, Patrick Roy is gonna rip some doors off if the Avs lose.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Stastny and Parise #wrestlingforumovertimechallenge


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

wings never collapsed after a 3-0 series lead, cat :ti

kudos to johnny quick redeeming himself and answering the bell when it mattered most. sharks are just :ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Sharks should seriously trade everyone not named Vlasic, Hertl, and Pavelski. Okay, maybe not everyone but that team routinely is one of the top 5 in terms of talent and chokes out. Something must be done.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

MINESSSOOOOTTAAAA

Glad one of the three teams I would be cool with winning made it through.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Snipe city! i'm about to go 3/3 in my picks :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Nino ends it.

Great for the Wild. Ilya Bryzgalov now has a Game 7 OT win. :saul

That said....Hawks are going to run them over. I think.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bryzgalov is life; Bryzgalov is love.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> wings never collapsed after a 3-0 series lead, cat :ti
> 
> kudos to johnny quick redeeming himself and answering the bell when it mattered most. sharks are just :ti


No fucking shit, I never said they did. Detroit was a game away from eliminating the Hawks and they gave it all up, just like the Sharks were a game away and gave it all up.

Do not ever school me on the Red Wings, son.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What a fucking joke the Sharks are :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

cat pls calm your tits. wasn't aware you were comparing the series to the one against the hawks but even then that wasn't a 3-0 series lead. don't think the sharks, a team synonymous with choking, should ever be compared to the wings imo.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fucking Avs you had to ruin my gambling lol... Oh well, good for the wild, their fans can enjoy winning a series.

What the hell is wrong with the sharks? They need a serious change in culture/leadership, they've literally been a contender for the past 6-7 years...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks in 5
Kings in 7

Pens in 6
Bruins in 7


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sharks :duck


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Anaheim in 6. Boston in 7.

Not sure about the other 2.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks in 5
LA in 7

Montreal in 6
Rangers in 6

My original finals pick: Montreal vs Chicago


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Did you watch the Avs series? Minnesota isn't going down in 5.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> Did you watch the Avs series? Minnesota isn't going down in 5.


With Bryz in net? Yes they are.

Avs are one of the worst puck possession teams in the team, Hawks are one of the best, this one won't even be close.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Minnesota isn't going down period. EYE OF THE TIGER.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'll sport a Chicago sig if Minnesota goes down in less than 6.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah I don't trust Bryz. 
I didn't underestimate the wild for the 1st series, I knew it would be a really tough series for the Avs.
Hawks are on another level, but even if wild go down in 5, it'll be close games.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah the wings certainly have never blown a 3-0 lead

On another note fuck the Avs are out.. Can't just give away lead after lead and expect to win.. Good series all in all but fuck. Next year I guess..


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Takers Revenge said:


> Yeah the wings certainly have never blown a 3-0 lead
> 
> On another note fuck the Avs are out.. Can't just give away lead after lead and expect to win.. Good series all in all but fuck. Next year I guess..


Young teams usually must learn how to lose before winning, they'll learn from this experience. I see them as a top western conference team in the near future.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ladies and Gentlemen history is about to be made. For the first time ever in the history of the FOUR MAJOR SPORTS, there will be a playoff matchup between two Southern California teams as the Anaheim Ducks clash with the LA Kings in the Semi Finals of the Stanley Cup Playoffs. To my Kings fan friends, I will use a quote taken from Chris Rock to describe the 96 NBA Eastern Conference Finals..."This series gonna be a war! Yes a war! That they have to fight and WE get to watch!" May the best team win. If my Ducks pull it off, they will have truly earned it because the Kings are playoff warriors.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So it has finally happened.

I will not be shocked if this series goes 7 games

But those Sharks though fpalm


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:mark: NORTH STARS :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gonna be fucking intense. Pulling for the ducks to win after the wild because teemu is dat guy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> WC1 Minnesota Wild over CE1 Colorado Avalanche in 7


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



obby said:


> Gonna be fucking intense. Pulling for the ducks to win after the wild because teemu is dat guy.


This man knows what is up ositivity

Gonna be so nervous for this serious since one of my friends is a big mouth and a Kings fan fpalm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

In other news, Mike Richards and Jeff Carter are now the answer to an interesting bit of trivia.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> In other news, Mike Richards and Jeff Carter are now the answer to an interesting bit of trivia.


What is it?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



rbhayek said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen history is about to be made. *For the first time ever in the history of the FOUR MAJOR SPORTS, there will be a playoff matchup between two Southern California teams* as the Anaheim Ducks clash with the LA Kings in the Semi Finals of the Stanley Cup Playoffs. To my Kings fan friends, I will use a quote taken from Chris Rock to describe the 96 NBA Eastern Conference Finals..."This series gonna be a war! Yes a war! That they have to fight and WE get to watch!" May the best team win. If my Ducks pull it off, they will have truly earned it because the Kings are playoff warriors.


Is that seriously true?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> What is it?


They were part of 2 of the 4 teams that have successfully come back from a 3-0 series deficit in the playoffs.

Flyers in 2010
Kings in 2014


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> What is it?


Oh, wait. Carter was injured for the Boston series in 2010, so it's just Mike Richards.

http://scores.espn.go.com/nhl/boxscore?gameId=300514001
http://scores.espn.go.com/nhl/boxscore?gameId=400552574


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Wild should have won that series in game 6, after the no call at the end of game 5. Series had some serious Avs biased referreeing. 

But good for them, they outplayed the As in 6 out of 7 games IMO (they did shit the bed in game 1 at the end) so nice to see the town where I make my home play my hometown team for the second year in a row.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> They were part of 2 of the 4 teams that have successfully come back from a 3-0 series deficit in the playoffs.
> 
> Flyers in 2010
> Kings in 2014


Oh true, didn't cross my mind.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So who thinks Todd McLellan will get fired after the Sharks awful meltdown.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



William Murderface said:


> So who thinks Todd McLellan will get fired after the Sharks awful meltdown.


Oh man, its gonna be more than just that. 
They've literally been a contenders since 2006-2007. If they don't make big changes to team, specifically the leadership (Marleau and Joe), then there's something seriously wrong.

At this point, its safe to say the formula isn't going to work, so the team needs to change.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'd be shocked if Marleau and Joe go since they just re-signed them during the season.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I agree to an extent but nobody expected this kind of collapse, losing a 3-0 lead is unbelievable. Honestly after all these disappointing seasons, I see no other way, somethings has to change.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I agree their has to be huge changes, but we shall see what transpires.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My original pre-playoffs picks were:

Sharks in 6
Blackhawks in 5
Canadiens in 7
Penguins in 6

I'll stick to the others but for the mulligan:

Kings in 6

I really like the Ducks but playoffs come down to goaltending many times. Anaheim is still riding the carousel and Jon Quick has been fantastic.

Personally, it's setting up well for the Pens which means they'll screw it up somehow. They avoided the Flyers, their nightmare matchup #1, and now the Bruins, their nightmare matchup #2, have to face the Canadiens who have given Boston fits.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Did anybody not going at least 6 of 8 on picking the first round match-ups? I went 7/8 just missing on Minnesota.

For the second round I got Boston in 6, Los Angeles in 7, New York in 7, and Chicago in 5.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

the Sharks still finding ways to choke in the playoffs, blowing a 3-0 lead in the series :ti

Hawks/Wild - Hawks in 6
Ducks/Kings - Ducks in 7
Rangers/Pens - Pens in 6
Bruins/Canadians - Bruins in 7

PUMPED FOR ALL 4 SERIES THO :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RKing85 said:


> Did anybody not going at least 6 of 8 on picking the first round match-ups? I went 7/8 just missing on Minnesota.
> 
> For the second round I got *Boston* in 6, *Los Angeles* in 7, *New York* in 7, and *Chicago* in 5.


Those TV audiences......


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Boston over Montreal in 7
Pittsburgh over New York in 6
Anaheim over Los Angeles in 7
Chicago over Minnesota in 6

Bracket got kind of fucked up with the Flyers and Blues going out but it can still be salvaged.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I have a buddy who is a Bruins fan whining about the bracket format over re-seeding. If they did the old re-seeding we'd be looking at:

Montreal-Pittsburgh
New York-Boston
Anaheim-Minnesota
Chicago-Los Angeles

And for the sake of completeness, the first round would have been:

Boston-Detroit
Pittsburgh-Columbus
Tampa-Philadelphia
Montreal-New York

Anaheim-Dallas
Colorado-Minnesota
St. Louis-Los Angeles
San Jose-Colorado

Changes matchups a lot but I like the brackets better.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So long, Torts. I just pray that Torts doesn't end up in Toronto.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Torts has been fired. Just wasn't a right fit for the type of team we had. It hurts even more considering how much success AV is having in New York right now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The complete overhaul of the Canucks continues.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Is that seriously true?


Yes it is. Dodgers and Angels HAVE NEVER MET. Clippers and Lakers HAVE NEVER MET. Rams and Raiders back when they were in Anaheim/LA DID NOT MEET. It is truly the first time. Chargers have played the Oakland Raiders but NEVER the LA Raiders.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Torts getting fired :ti Rangers playing much better Hockey under AV anyway wouldn't be surprised if they take the Pens to a game 7 as well


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Seems like a lot of people are actually predicting the Rangers to win. A lot of that seems to come down to the Rangers superior goaltending. Should be a good series regardless.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Let the falling down, diving and whining by Montreal players begin.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

you can already tell this will be a great, physical series. :mark:


great fourth line shift by boston btw, I really thought they were going to score with the way they were attacking so aggressively.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My dad was a Habs fan in the 70s when he lived there....so they are kind of like my 2nd team because of that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It still irritates the living hell out of me that the 2nd round of the playoffs in the NHL is now determined by division-not 1-8. 

Bruins should be playing the Rangers-Not Montreal. NO OTHER F*CKING major sports league determines their second round opponent via division. You earn the right if you are #1 in the conference to play the highest seeds in the NBA and NFL. Why the fuck is it different in the NHL now?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



> Josh Tarr ‏@TarrJosh 53m
> 
> "N****r" was trending in Boston because P.K. Subban scored... It's a rare moment in my life to be ashamed to be a Bruins fan.


I wish I could say I was surprised. Fucking Boston. :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> It still irritates the living hell out of me that the 2nd round of the playoffs in the NHL is now determined by division-not 1-8.
> 
> Bruins should be playing the Rangers-Not Montreal. NO OTHER F*CKING major sports league determines their second round opponent via division. You earn the right if you are #1 in the conference to play the highest seeds in the NBA and NFL. Why the fuck is it different in the NHL now?


Yeah, it's just gotta make your blood boil that you have to face the weakest remaining team in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I wish I could say I was surprised. Fucking Boston. :no:


I love how people say things are trending on Twitter-yet can provide no concrete facts of that. 

PK Subban's brother plays net for the Providence Bruins.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> I love how people say things are trending on Twitter-yet can provide no concrete facts of that.
> 
> PK Subban's brother plays net for the Providence Bruins.


Sure. The Bruins fan was lying about Bruins fans tweeting racist shit. :lmao

It wasn't actually trending, but there are quite a few tweets still lingering from earlier tonight. I'll leave the detective work up to you rather than posting them all here.

PS: You haven't forgotten about how Boston reacted to Joel Ward's goal in 2012, have you?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



> Justin Bourne ‏@jtbourne 2m
> 
> More ticket price information in this great interactive infographic-y thing: https://infogr.am/nhl-round-2-ticket-prices-comparison?src=web


Just one more thing the Bruins should be ashamed of.

DAT MARKUP.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



> Jon Bois ‏@jon_bois Apr 16
> 
> why watch overtime playoff hockey when you can simply snort cocaine and ride a motorcycle out of a helicopter


:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Aaaand a certain n word is trending among Bruins accounts again tonight. You stay classy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



> MrMick ‏@c0dyMick 3m FUCK YOU N****R I WOULD BE FINE IF IT WAS ANYONE ELSE FUCK YOU SUBBAN I FUCKING HATE YOU





> Yasir Khan™ ‏@yasirk457 4m
> Fuck PK Subban. Fucking n****r. Wish he got sold





> Joey Bag 3 hunna ‏@JoeNasty2Point0
> FUCK YOU N****R SUBBAN YOU BELONG IN A FUCKING HOLE NOT AN ICE RINK





> Touchette ‏@Touchette24 5m
> Fuck you subban you fucking lucky ass n****r!





> Bossman Chiarelli ‏@FuckinChiarelli 1m
> Fuck that n****r Subban Fuck that dumbfuck Bartkowski Fuck those motherfuckin Montreal refs That's all goodnight


Welp.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Jesus :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

you stay classy Boston!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Their organization drafted his brother. fpalm

Fuck they made me so nervous though. Price and Subban :mark: It was pretty much a must win because we suck in afternoon games, but if they can pull it out on Saturday and head home with a 2-0 lead...


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:drake1 :ti butthurt Bruins fans


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Black players are simply taking over hockey.

All of this amazing SUDDEN DEATH playoff hockey, had me thinking about this CLASSIC tonight:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










Boston calling Subban names... but do they actually know about his brother? Damn. Stay Classy Boston.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Carey Price played like a man last night. He was outstanding.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looking over the draft class and I'm really hoping the Leafs end up with Nick Ritchie. Get the feeling he'll go higher though. Dude sounds like a beast. The way I see it is the top five are pretty much locked (Bennett, Reinhart, Ekblad, Draisaital and Dal Colle) meaning the Leafs will end up with Ritchie, Nylander or Virtanen. All sound solid, but I'm hoping for Ritchie.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lol at the pk hate you stay classy Boston, go habs go(from a Canadian devils fan)


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well the Bruins issued a statement distancing themselves from the racist comments about PK Subban last night:

http://bruins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=717661



> Bruins President Cam Neely issued the following statement:
> 
> "The racist, classless views expressed by an ignorant group of individuals following Thursday's game via digital media are in no way a reflection of anyone associated with the Bruins organization."


So, there's that...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

There are definitely bad apples in every fan base, Bruins just seem to have more.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

brassard imo tbh


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

That kane goal was ridiculous


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Well the Bruins issued a statement distancing themselves from the racist comments about PK Subban last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as a Bruins fans I'm fucking embarrassed. The same dickshit assholes who do this cheer David Ortiz, chant "Thank you Paul Pierce" and scream and yell to resign Vince Wilford (Patriots). 

Do they realize PK Subban's little brother is tending net in Providence for the bruins? Are these clowns AWARE your twitter account can and WILL be monitored by your workplace? I really wonder if this is some core clown base of guys thinking hockey players can only be white. Yeah. I hope each jackass who decided to call Subban the word I won't use got their twitter accounts deleted.

Anyway looking past the retards.. I thought the game was well played by Montreal and the Bruins. Neither team looked weak, and the penalties in OT were valid. Subban was a beast, and what was lacking was the Bruins inability to bury countless chances of loose pucks. 

Long series-Game 7 is inevitable. But XanadaDude says LETS GO B'S!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Penguins :ti Half the fans were sat on the arses when they made it 2-2 hope The Rangers sweep it 4-0 would be the funniest thing I've seen in Hockey


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Pens are such a frustrating team. They came out totally flat in the first period. I really hope Crosby is hurt because he's pretty invisible. And the goalie doing somersaults in the crease on two of the three Rangers goals is not promising. Fleury is now the only goalie in playoff history to allow two goals in one overtime.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Being a Chicago fan in Minnesota I find it satisfying to be smug to my Wild fan friends, even though i'd be satisfied to see The Wild advance since it would be something different than years past. I just don't think they have the grit to handily beat pretty much every team left in the playoffs.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If I was the Penguins I would just replace Fleury as soon they get to overtime.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



m i k e said:


> If I was the Penguins I would just replace Fleury as soon they get to *the offseason.*


Fixed.

Also, Patty Kane was sick last night. That goal Cleavage posted was electrifying. The Hawks are going to be tough for anyone to beat.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruins complete a comeback with 3 goals on Price in under 6 minutes. 

Off to Montreal...


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This series is going to be my death at this rate.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I can't believe they collapsed with 10 minutes left. Why, why, why make it tougher on yourselves. I mean, I'm happy with the split in Boston when, if not for Price, we should be down 0-2, but they had the two goal lead (WOAT lead btw) with 10 minutes left and could have taken the series home with a 2-0 series lead, but they blew it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hiller gets the start for Anaheim in Game 1.

I think it's the right move, unless you want to hand over the reigns to Gibson already.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Damn Kings with the tie....this game is stressful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Quick/Hiller have been fantastic tonight. preventing a lot of goals. can't believe the ducks aren't converting some of these opportunities.


edit: ugh. that was a nice shot to finish the game. gotta just finish the game next time and not get so passive with the lead late.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

fucking leaving Gaborik open.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> I can't believe they collapsed with 10 minutes left. Why, why, why make it tougher on yourselves. I mean, I'm happy with the split in Boston when, if not for Price, we should be down 0-2, but they had the two goal lead (WOAT lead btw) with 10 minutes left and could have taken the series home with a 2-0 series lead, but they blew it.


Price was amazing with what 50 saves in game one? However that caught up to them in game 2-You can't expect your goaltender to do that each night in the playoffs. One goalie will have a crappy game 3 or 4, so its critical for the bruins to win both in Montreal and come back up 3-1.They are a resilient road team-best in the NHL for the past 3 years in the playoffs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Also, Patty Kane was sick last night. That goal Cleavage posted was electrifying. The Hawks are going to be tough for anyone to beat.


Fleury is the least of the Pens problems these playoffs so far, besides the one gaff and overtime goal in game 4 he's been good. Defense in front of him has been awful on some of the goals.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sharks the laughing stock of hockey.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

And a game like that is exactly why the Penguins are such a frustrating team to root for. They are capable of a nearly flawless game like that but we don't see it nearly enough. Crosby was very good, Malkin was excellent. It was truly a team effort.

Lundqvist was incredible, he deserved better. Fleury was named #1 star for basically not shitting his pants. :lmao

Rangers really generated very little offense. Pens were extremely disciplined in the neutral zone and their own end.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Not sure if the Rangers are tired or what but Columbus scared me more than the Rangers have through the first 2 games.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If there's one thing that'll take Carey's game to a level lower than what he's played at in the first two games, it'd be something like this:



> Carey Price ‏@CP0031 3h
> If anyone finds two labs running around candiac they're mine


Hopefully he finds them.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Carey Price's labs were found:

http://espn.go.com/nhl/playoffs/201...ntreal-canadiens-finds-lost-dogs-twitter-help

Twitter to the rescue.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fleury shuts the Rangers out again :lmao. He's been the Pens MVP these playoffs IMO.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm pretty sure Fleury reads Wrestling Forum and was motivated by my comments about him. :leo

Anyway, great effort by the Pens. The entire team is playing much better defense.

Rick Nash is playing, right? I think it's really hologram Nash on the ice.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fluery must know his ass is on the line. Back to back shutouts.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

FUCK!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings getting on a roll again. Gaborik and Kopitar are finding magic. Seems like Kings-Hawks are on a collision course again. Could be two re-matches if Pens and Bruins advance, too, but there's a lot of hockey still to be played.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4 Line offsides pass by Montreal leads to a shot. Unbelievable. NO keep it-totally fine.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

SUBBAN. :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Someone get that ..... off the ice! he doesn't belong there! BAWSTUN BAWSTUN BAWSTUN!

:side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

In other news, I absolutely love the Laviolette hire for Nashville.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

We have no answer for Subban.. Dudes amazing, I hate him right now but I would love him in a B's uniform.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah we don't have an answer for a completely offsides goal by Subban. Again fuck the rules.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



The Devil and God said:


> We have no answer for Subban.. Dudes amazing, I hate him right now but I would love him in a B's uniform.


Malcolm Subban is coming for the B's? PK is playing out of his mind. He's going to be a very rich man.



RetepAdam. said:


> In other news, I absolutely love the Laviolette hire for Nashville.


Me, too. It's similar to what the Pens did by bringing in Bylsma after Therrien. A wide-open offensive coach after a stringent defensive coach. The young players hopefully developed good habits under Trotz and will now enjoy the freedom of being allowed to play more offense. It could work.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruins will be lucky to make it out of this round, Montreal just has their number.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> Yeah we don't have an answer for a completely offsides goal by Subban. Again fuck the rules.
















Clearly onsides, but feel free to cry some more.

And Boston fans wonder why everyone hates them.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Montreal closes out with an empty netter. Habs looked strong tonight. After watching what Rask did to the Penguins last year in the conference finals, he's looked positively human against Montreal. Price has been outplaying him so far.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Montreal closes out with an empty netter. Habs looked strong tonight. After watching what Rask did to the Penguins last year in the conference finals, he's looked positively human against Montreal. Price has been outplaying him so far.


I like Montreal burying the empty netter with 3 seconds left.

The more the Habs frustrate the Bruins, the more likely they are to benefit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I hope Montreal can win that series.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks got whooped. That was a fucking boring game until period 3 though.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Go Habs Go! If the Ducks fail to get past the Kings, least I have the Canadiens. My pops used to go to the games back in the 70s.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Told you guys not to underestimate the Wild.

And go Habs go.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> *Told you guys not to underestimate the Wild.*
> 
> And go Habs go.




Lol please. Hawks lost EVERY game 3 last year in the playoffs. Hawks in 5 this series. Hawks were laid back tonight cause of the 2-0 series lead, Q ain't gonna let it get tied.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:mark::mark: Subban and Price, Plekanec stepping up big. Vanek producing and playing defense. Dale mother fucking Weise! :mark: Diaz who? If Pacioretty and Desharnais were producing this could be 3-0 (that and if we didn't fucking collapse in game 2 in the final 7 minutes), but the fact that we're up 2-1 and they aren't producing like they usually do is good news. Pacioretty saw more chances so hopefully he can bury one on Thursday and the Habs can take a 3-1 lead to Boston and try to close out the series there.

Subban though.. 11 points in 6 games after not producing in the 1st game of the playoffs. Bring on Thursday, please win.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If the Habs take Game 4, I think this series might actually be over... :duncan


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lot of talk lately about Mike Babcock leaving Detroit either this Summer or next. I'd love for it to happen since it seems like the Leafs will throw a huge offer at him. The fact that Detroit wouldn't allow other teams to talk to their AHL head coach certainly seems to point towards Babcock leaving.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If Habs didn't blow that 3rd period lead in game 2 they would be up 3-0 right now lol. Pens/Habs would be an interesting ECF for sure if that ends up happening.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Milan Lucic speared Alexei Emelin in the balls last night...AGAIN?

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/canadiens-fuming-over-lucic-spear-on-emelin/

Good thing he's not that type of player. Isn't that what he said last time he got caught doing that to Emelin like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> Told you guys not to underestimate the Wild.
> 
> And go Habs go.


Admittedly i'm a fan of both The Wild and The Blackhawks and I do feel The Wild get overlooked as far as teams go but, no, Hawks are on another level and frankly they looked like they were asleep the whole game last night (hell I almost was for half the game too). It would be nice if the Wild advanced just because of the whole Underdog/Different team than the usual suspects aspect but I don't see this current series making it to game seven.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'll admit I was wrong on the Subban off-sides. Problem was they never showed a replay of him entering the zone-and NBC Sports would never call out a ref fuck up because they are in it balls-deep with the NHL. It was close-look at that picture, Can you blame me when I see a player on the line THAT wide open?

What prompted my anger level was about 3 minutes into the game there was a 4 line pass by montreal. 4 fucking lines. Yes I'm aware the 2 line rule was scraped years ago but all it does is create garbage nonsense hockey whereas the defense will fire it out of their end ASAP to a streaking player. Before that wasn't allow because it would be a pass over both your blue line and red line (Hence 2 line pass). Now 4 line passes are allowed. Which is bullshit.

Also the local radio station did a full on search about the racial twitter posts. Turns out only 11% of the "N word" tweets came from New England based twitter users. 

Anyway...Bruins need to show up in game 3 early. Or schedule Tee times.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










:banderas

Malkin has turned god mode on once again, look out NHL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Jesus! what a goal!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bryzgalov is still the man.

is only game


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> I'll admit I was wrong on the Subban off-sides. Problem was they never showed a replay of him entering the zone-and NBC Sports would never call out a ref fuck up because they are in it balls-deep with the NHL. It was close-look at that picture, Can you blame me when I see a player on the line THAT wide open?
> 
> What prompted my anger level was about 3 minutes into the game there was a 4 line pass by montreal. 4 fucking lines. Yes I'm aware the 2 line rule was scraped years ago but all it does is create garbage nonsense hockey whereas the defense will fire it out of their end ASAP to a streaking player. Before that wasn't allow because it would be a pass over both your blue line and red line (Hence 2 line pass). Now 4 line passes are allowed. Which is bullshit.
> 
> ...


LMFAO.

Keep doing what you're doing. This is high entertainment. :clap


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










:clap


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So tomorrow is do or die for the Ducks, please get that victory tomorrow guys.

No way there will be 2 miraculous comebacks in one playoff season.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> I'll admit I was wrong on the Subban off-sides. Problem was they never showed a replay of him entering the zone-and NBC Sports would never call out a ref fuck up because they are in it balls-deep with the NHL. It was close-look at that picture, Can you blame me when I see a player on the line THAT wide open?
> 
> What prompted my anger level was about 3 minutes into the game there was a 4 line pass by montreal. 4 fucking lines. Yes I'm aware the 2 line rule was scraped years ago but all it does is create garbage nonsense hockey whereas the defense will fire it out of their end ASAP to a streaking player. Before that wasn't allow because it would be a pass over both your blue line and red line (Hence 2 line pass). Now 4 line passes are allowed. Which is bullshit.
> 
> ...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



McQueen said:


> Admittedly i'm a fan of both The Wild and The Blackhawks and I do feel The Wild get overlooked as far as teams go but, no, Hawks are on another level and frankly they looked like they were asleep the whole game last night (hell I almost was for half the game too). It would be nice if the Wild advanced just because of the whole Underdog/Different team than the usual suspects aspect but I don't see this current series making it to game seven.


At this point, I see a rematch of last year's final. I'm confident that it will once again be Chicago/Boston. I do think this Minnesota series goes to 7 games though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> At this point, I see a rematch of last year's final. I'm confident that it will once again be Chicago/Boston. I do think this Minnesota series goes to 7 games though.


Really? The Kings are settling into their groove of a few years ago with Quick playing fantastic and the team getting timely scoring. A series with LA and Chicago seems like it could go either. It also would be fantastic hockey.

The Bruins are down 2-1 playing in Montreal and could very easily be down 3-0. I really think Boston has to respond tonight or they could be curtains. Admittedly, they are a tough team to count out but the Habs just seem to have their number.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Trust me, I'd love for Boston to get whooped. We all know what Rask is capable of though. :moyes8


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Leafs extended Carlyle's contract. I...I don't even know what to say. I'm shocked. Two epic collapses in a row. Missed the playoffs. I can't even fathom why he'd get extended. Not firing him is one thing but extending his contract? I'm baffled.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I've done this before in my life so I understand what the Leafs are doing: doubling down a bad idea. When you do that, you better be right or you're both wrong and stubborn.

I can't believe this extension. I whine about the extension the Pens gave Bylsma last season but that looks great in relation to this deal for Carlyle. The Blues were great all season and got knocked out by a top contender in the first round of the playoffs then Hitchcock got a one year extension. The Leafs are the best but only because I don't cheer for them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pens/Kings final is gonna happen this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Pens/Kings final is gonna happen this year.


I could also see this happening. Although i'd like Montreal to miraculously make it to the finals because its looking like the usual final 4 of LA, CHI, BOS & PIT again. 

I'd have to eat too much crow if The Wild somehow get past Chicago and I would be somewhat pleased if somehow they did make it to the finals and win the cup but just don't see that being a realistic scenario.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Here's to hoping Subban doesn't make Tuukka his bitch again tonight.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

WHY THE HELL IS CARLYLE STAYING

Leafs are gonna be an awful, overly defensive team that probably falls apart at the end of the season again. Fuck, I hope Kadri stays. brb jumping off a bridge.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Start the fucking game already Montreal. Player introductions? Are you fucking kidding me? Next the Canadian National anthem sung in half french and half english by who? Roseanne Barr? Wonderful. Pick a language-How about English like the rest of your country seems to follow. 

Go Bruins!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> Start the fucking game already Montreal. Player introductions? Are you fucking kidding me? Next the Canadian National anthem sung in half french and half english by who? Roseanne Barr? Wonderful. Pick a language-How about English like the rest of your country seems to follow.
> 
> Go Bruins!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This is going to come down to one bad bounce and game over. Both Price and Rask playing extremely well.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What a terrible game-winning goal.

Bruins tie the series at 2.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hell yeah, that's more like it!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Psyched for the world championship game vs France tomorrow. BIESKA as team captain + Reimer to start. Chances are he'll play like a champion bc he isn't being coached by Carlyle.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Even I didn't like that goal. 

But-then again-Montreal fans do vacation in Maine and wear speedos like they are ok. So that goal is speedo revenge. 

Tied up-going 7.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

We'll get you back next game...
Price was solid, this has been a great series.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hopefully the Pens win tomorrow and can rest up while they watch the Bruins/Habs beat the living piss out of each other, hopefully it goes 7 games.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I ain't even mad. I liked the game the Habs played. They look like they're getting better every game and playing their game. Hopefully it continues Saturday and they take a 3-2 lead back home. It's a best of three and we've already had a 2-1 lead.

I would have been crushed if I sat through 2+ overtimes only for a goal like that to end it though. Whatever. Habs have no reason to feel bad. If only Gionta and Bournival could finish.

Also, happy that we outplayed Boston in the 3rd period of three straight games of the Bruins making it tough for the Habs in the 3rd. Proves that sitting back does fuck all.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

France beat Canada. wut.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What a crazy ending in the Ducks game last night, thankfully the Ducks got the W.

Let's focus on getting that game 4 W now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


>


:lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

You don't underestimate the Wild.

Eye of the Tiger, bitches :avit:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Imagine if the Rangers came back to win 4-3 :ti Lunqvist is the man when faced with elimination or closing out a series


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Freakin' LATVIA just beat Finland... and tomorrow Finland should play against Russia. :floyd1


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Freakin' LATVIA just beat Finland... and tomorrow Finland should play against Russia. :floyd1


Tomorrows game will be awesome... for Russia most likely :no:

i wonder where are all those columnists now who predicted that Finland is guaranteed Gold medal favourite.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Canada DOMINATED perennial hockey powerhouse Slovakia today. They should just end the tournament right now and give us the championship. No need for us to embarrass these other countries like we did at the olympics


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



m i k e said:


> Canada DOMINATED perennial hockey powerhouse Slovakia today. They should just end the tournament right now and give us the championship. No need for us to embarrass these other countries like we did at the olympics


like you humiliated France?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Montreal is falling apart. They are letting the Bruins do whatever they want in this 2nd period.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy hell Montreal getting away with just a TON of holding in this game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Seriously, fuck Therrien. Can't believe this guy played Murray when the Bruins had last change and Prust, when he's clearly useless and too hurt to do anything.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

How fucking good is this guy?? 










Hopefully Pens win tonight, not sure i really like their chances if it goes to game 7.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

GAME 6 at the Garden let's do this Rangers :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs better not re-sign Vanek. No fucking heart or desire.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> *GAME 6 at the Garden* let's do this Rangers :mark:


AKA the morgue.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> AKA the morgue.


No will care when were lifting the Stanley Cup there :cheer


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> No will care when were lifting the Stanley Cup there :cheer


Lol, Rangers aren't even gonna make it out of this round let alone win the cup.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Lol, Rangers aren't even gonna make it out of this round let alone win the cup.



I'll see you back here tomorrow when were heading for a game 7


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rumours that Phaneuf is being shopped to a Western Conference team. I think moving Phaneuf would be an awful move. He's the Leafs best defenceman and he's had a tough season. Defence would get worse and the return would be bad because his value is low.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers showing a lot of heart. That second goal....Fleury gonna Fleury. Yuck.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I had a weird feeling that the Wild might make a run after they beat us in the first round.

Starting to look like it might come true.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I had a weird feeling that the Wild might make a run after they beat us in the first round.
> 
> Starting to look like it might come true.






Yea, nope.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

great moment for msl tonight to score in memory of his mom.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuck i hate this team sometimes, so frustrating to watch. Game 7 is pretty much a win-win for me, if they win they move on to the 3rd round, if they lose big changes will happen this off-season which is long overdue.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Fuck i hate this team sometimes, so frustrating to watch. Game 7 is pretty much a win-win for me, if they win they move on to the 3rd round, if they lose big changes will happen this off-season which is long overdue.





Yea, they should trade Crosby, dude can't score in the playoffs. :troll


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I was talking about Bylsma, Shero, Adams, Glass, Scuderi, Orpik.

Crosby is hurt i think, either that or he's dead tired, usually he's good in the playoffs.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pretty sad how a team with two of the best players in the world are repeat choke artists in the playoffs

Even if they beat the Rangers they will get demolished by either the Habs or Bruins


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> I was talking about Bylsma, Shero, Adams, Glass, Scuderi, Orpik.
> 
> Crosby is hurt i think, either that or he's dead tired, usually he's good in the playoffs.


Good to see Pens fans getting the excuses in early ahead of game 7, 2 chances to clinch it already blown, momentum is worth NY right now gonna be hard to stop them


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs better get their shit together :kobe6


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs to get eliminated tonight.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers-Bruins in the next round :mark: would love that


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

From yesterdays FIN-RUS game:







The dude who got tackled was unconscious for 4 minutes. The tackler got a 3 game ban, but after the game was already over.

btw is it OK to speak about non-NHL hockey in this thread?


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Rangers-Bruins in the next round :mark: would love that


Well you'll get to see it, coming to a golf course near you starting this thursday!

Meanwhile though, Price is going to be shutting out Crosby and the Pens in game 1 of round 3 in the NHL Playoffs. My prediction is Crosby still manages 2 goals overall in the 4 game series, but we'll see.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruins-Hawks Stanley Cup again, Hawks once again to beat the Bruins.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> Pretty sad how a team with two of the best players in the world are repeat choke artists in the playoffs
> 
> Even if they beat the Rangers they will get demolished by either the Habs or Bruins


Malkin has been a beast these playoffs. 

I don't think you realize how bad of a coach Bylsma is lol, he's the main problem.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Good to see Pens fans getting the excuses in early ahead of game 7, 2 chances to clinch it already blown, momentum is worth NY right now gonna be hard to stop them


Stad and I are the resident Pens fans on here and we've been complaining about all these things since October. I would hardly call them excuses, they're more like reasons the Penguins have underachieved for 5 years. I've detailed basically the same reasons Stad listed here all year as the root causes of the Penguins problems. Take nothing away from the Rangers but honestly any competent playoff team would be beating the Penguins right now. This is probably the most unlikable Penguins team I can remember. No heart, too much whining, and little physicality. Even the horrible teams that got Malkin and Crosby in Pittsburgh were more likable because they tried hard, just simply not very talented.

And I'll also support the assertion that Malkin has been the Pens best player this playoffs. It's not even close.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> From yesterdays FIN-RUS game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't we talk about these games last year in this thread?

that was nasty tackle. But i was more irritated by the lack of common sense from the referees... not just that situation but ton of situations in that game, just another Vinnerborg game he's managed to whistle to shit. Bet he'l be whistling another finnish game just for fun of it.

as for NHL part of the convo: I'm hoping Bruins nail the victory.. but i really don't mind either of winning.. Bruins have Rask and Montreal has the best crowd i've ever seen in any hockey game. 

And there's also Anaheim playing tonight who, i hope, will take the win tonight


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Montreal winning the cup before us is a worst case scenario for me, so I'm going to be pulling for Boston tonight.

I feel dirty :side:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If Subban has a problem but "didn't want to make it an issue" he should settle it right now with Thorton and take that 5 minute major.
Oh look another 4 line fucking OFFSIDES pass by Montreal. That results in a face off to a goal. Nice. Really nice. That's hockey kids.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

someone send out the search and rescue team for krejci


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruins continue the streak of Game 6 losses...Absolutely 0 effort in that game except for the first 3 minutes of the 2nd period.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruins just got spanked lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> If Subban has a problem but "didn't want to make it an issue" he should settle it right now with Thorton and take that 5 minute major.
> *Oh look another 4 line fucking OFFSIDES pass by Montreal.* That results in a face off to a goal. Nice. Really nice. That's hockey kids.


What??


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RKO361 said:


> Habs to get eliminated tonight.


lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

i believe sp103 is implying that the game was better with the 2 line offside pass


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> i believe sp103 is implying that the game was better with the 2 line offside pass


Well that is certainly not true.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

There was a time I wanted to see Iginla win a Cup before he retires. Now? Fuck off.

Shutout for Carey, and a damn good game by the Habs. Pacioretty has woken up and at the perfect time. Bring on game 7! :mark:

I believe... (or bolieve, whatever). Go Habs Go!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> i believe sp103 is implying that the game was better with the 2 line offside pass


Exactly. The play I referenced was a pass from behind the goal line by Montreal all the way down to the blue line which was a 4 line pass. 4 fucking lines! More infuriating its been evidently clear that the refs are instructed to "ignore" offsides in these situations (typically the receiver of the pass is over the blue line prior to the puck passing it) in order to "speed up" and "excite" the game. Moreover, this is crap. Defensive players simply ice the puck and hope one of their teammates has raced down the ice.

This 2 line pass rule existed for a LONG time for a reason-to stop the "stretch" pass. Which now is a mantra of many teams including Montreal, Chicago, Anaheim. 

There has been an idea of the Ringette line which I agree would be far better. Again I can't stand the elimination of the red line-but this would be a start: 
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=622060


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pens-Rangers Game 7 coming up.

Win and the Pens move on.

Lose and watch the pink slips fly.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> Exactly. The play I referenced was a pass from behind the goal line by Montreal all the way down to the blue line which was a 4 line pass. 4 fucking lines! More infuriating its been evidently clear that the refs are instructed to "ignore" offsides in these situations (typically the receiver of the pass is over the blue line prior to the puck passing it) in order to "speed up" and "excite" the game. Moreover, this is crap. Defensive players simply ice the puck and hope one of their teammates has raced down the ice.
> 
> This 2 line pass rule existed for a LONG time for a reason-to stop the "stretch" pass. Which now is a mantra of many teams including Montreal, Chicago, Anaheim.
> 
> ...


Edit: i think you're talking about a different goal, i was thinking you were talking about Patches goal.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Pens-Rangers Game 7 coming up.
> 
> Win and the Pens move on.
> 
> Lose and watch the pink slips fly.


Pretty much, it's a win-win situation IMO.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rough start for PIT, could easily be 2 or 3-0


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

For most goalies, a performance like this would go down as one of the most important games of their career.

But for Henrik Lundqvist, it's just Tuesday.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

^ :lmao

Definitely though

The first 5 minutes or so of the game the Rangers looked great and since then.... not so much. Henrik really is GOATing out here tonight


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Henrik is pretty fucking amazing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

HAHAHAHA PENS, YOU FUCKING *******, GOOD RIDDANCE

Now all I need is for the Habs to fuck off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Must be nice having a wall in net.

Good riddance, Bylsma!

Can't wait for change finally this off-season, this loss will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I see Penguins fans have their had their excuses lined up and ready to go for a while.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> I see Penguins fans have their had their excuses lined up and ready to go for a while.


It's not an excuse, this has been going on for a few years now.

Hopefully Bylsma ends up Vancouver :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

stad could you address this quote



Stad said:


> Pens/Kings final is gonna happen this year.


:ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> stad could you address this quote
> 
> 
> 
> :ti


What do you want me to explain? that i was wrong? you trying to tell me you haven't been wrong before?


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I've seen champ be wrong


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Crawford is on another level right now :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Rangers are in the Eastern Conference Finals :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Cleavage said:


> Crawford is on another level right now :mark:


Fucking BEASTMODE right now.

But in honesty, even as a fan of both clubs i'm pretty impressed with The Wild's drive to win this series. You can tell they want it so much but I still think Skill is going to top will in this series.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

St. Louis gonna do it for his mom :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit if there is a Rangers/Canadiens ECF fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Congrats to the Rangers, but I predicted it before round two and I'm sticking to it - the winner of the Boston vs. Montreal series is going to the Stanley Cup Finals, imo. Bruins are the best team in the East when they play anyone other than Montreal, and Montreal seems to have the Rangers and Lundqvist's number for the last few years, plus I don't think you come off a series like this one without a huge amount of momentum. So, I'm sticking by my prediction that the winner of BOS/MTL ends up in the Stanley Cup Final and hopefully, it's Montreal.

Oh and..


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Don't really hate either team, but, it would still put a smile on my face to see Chicago lose.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hossa gonna score the game winner for the Hawks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuck you Minnesota, now shake the Champs hands.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

kane always scores ambiguous dagger goals :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What a shame, would have rather seen the Wild win.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kaner :mark:

Such a fucking beast.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I feel kinda bad that The Wild lost because you could tell they wanted the win more but this is how I always thought it would end up.

Bitter ass Minnesota sports fans coming out of the wood work already I see, saying they suck and whatnot. Its why I hate living here. Fucking crybabies when they don't get their way (which is always).

CRAWFORD BEASTMODE


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Poor Ilya, the universe doesn't love him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuck this gay earth.

Blues
Jackets
Wild

GO DUCKS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










Obby, join the Hawks side.... We can rule the Central Division as Father and Son... It is our destiny!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'll wait till you turn good and throw Toews off a spaceship in the next series.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Why would I do that? :draper2

We need a Coach Q smiley. That intensity, that Stashe.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pittsburgh 

:done


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Crawford was immense tonight. 

Dynasty is a brewing.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Man, I can't imagine what it must feel like for Minnesota Wild fans, watching their team get eliminated in overtime on home ice... :side:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> I see Penguins fans have their had their excuses lined up and ready to go for a while.


You call them excuses, we call them reasons. Same difference.

I was bummed last night but now I'm strangely optimistic. The upcoming purge is necessary. This model hasn't been working. This coach hasn't been working. 

Dan Bylsma is as good as gone or as John Buccigross put it "99.98% gone." Shero....I don't know. He's made some good trades but their minor league team is filled up with 27 year old fringe guys. I can't remember the last time they drafted and developed a serviceable NHL forward outside of the top 5 overall picks.

I will say I'm disappointed with Crosby. His situation is not ideal but I wish he would have nutted up and done something. Maybe watching Chicago win 3 Cups since the Penguins won 1 will wake him up. Sid even denied that he was injured and that is more disheartening than if he was playing injured. All while Malkin was the Pens best player. So for Sid, I offer this:










Lundqvist was awesome, full marks to him. If anything, I'm disappointed that Fleury will most likely be back. I don't trust him and probably never will again. He's an above average goalie who also happens to have a higher than average probability of imploding in big moments. He's a ticking time bomb who might go off against an inferior opponent in Round 1 or may never go off until he's Edmonton's goalie in 2019. Even though he didn't lose the series, he was greatly outplayed by Lundqvist, and he didn't win the series. In the Pens 5 eliminations, he was outplayed by Jaroslav Halak, Dwayne Roloson, Ilya Bryzgalov, Evgeni Nabokov/Himself, and Henrik Lundqvist. Quite the mixed bag, not exactly a wing of the Hockey Hall of Fame. He's not the biggest problem but I'm not sure if he's a part of the solution.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm so fucking ready for this game 7 tonight.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

bruins with the choke job of the century :ti


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm so fucking happy. Oh my god. Conference fucking finals!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lucic swearing during the handshake. :lmao

My night is complete.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuck Lucic

Fuck the Habs

TEEMU


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

HABS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Choke city.

To all the Bruins fans who were laughing at us Penguins fans last night, tee time is set for 10:00 am.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

*BRING IT HOME, BOYS. BRING IT HOME.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stay classy Boston fans, throw more sodas on the ice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit, the Game of Thrones theme playing in LA :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Carey Price...so clutch. Fuck, it's sinking in now. Final four. Last time we were here, the team was worse. They actually have a shot to get to the Stanley Cup Finals this year.

:mark::mark::mark:

Price has only allowed two goals in elimination games this year including the Olympics and the playoffs, which is nuts.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> bruins with the choke job of the century :ti


I'd say that belongs more to San Jose.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

true, although I'm never surprised when the sharks choke tbh. it's become a norm at this point.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> bruins with the choke job of the century :ti


Wasn't even close to their own biggest choke job this century. :ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LOL at anyone else in the NHL attempting to steal the Sharks' gimmick. You can't out-choke these bottom feeders!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Choke city.
> 
> To all the Bruins fans who were laughing at us Penguins fans last night, tee time is set for 10:00 am.


Drinks in the clubhouse are on us.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lucic told Weise he'd fucking kill him next year.

What a clown.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Lucic told Weise he'd fucking kill him next year.
> 
> What a clown.


That's pretty pathetic, i'm not surprised. Bruins are just as classy as their fans.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

well done Habs.

But jesus are Habs fans ever unbearable on social media right now.

Only halfway there guys.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Biggest choke job of the decade still goes to us in game 7 last year. Suck it Sharks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Drinks in the clubhouse are on us.


Sounds good :lmao



RatedR10 said:


> Lucic told Weise he'd fucking kill him next year.
> 
> What a clown.


That doesn't surprise me coming from that scumbag, he is up there with one of my most hated players in the league.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

And now I look back at the PK Subban quote after game 6...



> “I can’t wait for the crowd, the noise, the energy in the building. I can’t wait to take that all away from them.”


And now I remember what Carey Price said: only half way there, lots more hockey to play. So fucking proud though.

All season long when I defended Price (other sites, don't think it was said here), I had to deal with people saying he was mentally weak and overrated. Well, his play speaks for itself at this point. So fucking proud to have him on the team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Mark Madden on twitter is saying the Pens are interested in Mike Babcock lol.

Wings fans would lose their mind if that happened, too bad his contract wasn't up this year instead of next.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well every club looking for a coach would be interested in Babock. That doesn't change the fact that he won't be available.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Go Habs Go! Definitely on the bandwagon and feeling pretty good about picking them out of left-field for the Cup finals. The Rangers will be no pushover but I think Montreal will be favored. 

Lundqvist vs. Price for the Goalie Championship Belt which could then be defended against Jon Quick or the upstart John Gibson in the Finals. I guess Corey Crawford can't be ignored either, although I don't think he ever gets called an elite goalie.

The Bruins....very easy team to dislike. Lucic just emphasizes that more with his post-game antics. Marchand with that horrible snow spraying penalty then this:

https://vine.co/v/MXeQ5d5h9q7

Sorry, not sure how to embed Vines.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I know that but i guess there is mutual interest. Like i said it's Mark Madden reporting this so take it with a grain of salt.

Here's his tweets:

Mark Madden ‏@MarkMaddenX 25m
Babcock one yr left in Det deal. Maybe he leverages Pens interest2 get more $. But I'm told Pens already have inquired.
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More

Mark Madden ‏@MarkMaddenX 30m
I hear Bylsma's out, Shero stays. I also hear Babcock's a real possibility. More tomorrow. Mario& Mr Burkle will fix this. They have to.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Mark Madden on twitter is saying the Pens are interested in Mike Babcock lol.
> 
> Wings fans would lose their mind if that happened, too bad his contract wasn't up this year instead of next.


I would obviously :mark:

Babock is a great coach who gets a lot out of his players.

I just don't see it happening quite yet. What's the CBA rules on a coach? Buyout? Trade?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



> *@DarrenDreger *
> Weise says Lucic threatened him in the handshake and said something similarly threatening to Emelin. Emotional series ends with tough words.


Lucic is so gotten to.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I would obviously :mark:
> 
> Babock is a great coach who gets a lot out of his players.
> 
> I just don't see it happening quite yet. What's the CBA rules on a coach? Buyout? Trade?


I'm reading it's a buyout, but i have no clue when it comes to coaches, just what I've been reading.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:done :done :done :done


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> :done :done :done :done


:duck

What a fucking goof ball.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> Lucic is so gotten to.


And it's all because he acted like a fucking idiot flexing and pounding his chest like a goof for goal celebrations. I don't care if he does that, but if you do, be ready for it to come back in your face, which it obviously did.

The Bruins are an easy team to get to anyways. Don't fall into their style and they'll lose their fucking minds.

Saturday start for MTL/NYR... AT 1 FUCKING PM! fpalm fpalm fpalm God dammit, NHL.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



obby said:


> Biggest choke job of the decade still goes to us in game 7 last year. Suck it Sharks.


*clicks obby's profile*



> *Favorite Sports Team(s):*
> Toronto Maple Leafs, LA Lakers, Manchester United


Yep, that checks out.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hopefully Anaheim wins just because I think they have a better shot at beating Chicago. Repeat finalists always bore me.

Oh and look at this douchebag:










:lmao

And then former Bruin Aaron Ward hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










:ti


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lucic is a clown lol. Flexing and shit. You just knew it was going to come back to bite him in the ass. Dale Weise of all people too! What an addition he was to the team. Same with Weaver.

At least Thornton kept that shit out of the handshake line. Smiled, congratulated Subban, didn't say any shit to him or anyone else in the line after all that. Lucic should learn from him when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

HF is currently GOATing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

feel bad for iginla tbh.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It'd be funny if he just kept chasing the cup around. Next stop, Chicago.

He should retire a Flame though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Oh boy I get to endure a game 7 now


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Lucic :kobe nothing like a sore loser Habs/Rangers my body is ready :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If the Ducks loose tomorrow I most likely will not watch any more games this post season.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> feel bad for iginla tbh.


Meh, the guy bought into the Bruins culture by the end of that. Jagr seemed to be the only one immune.

Hopefully he goes to a team I don't hate next year so I can cheer for him. I wouldn't mind at all if the Habs took a run at him if they can't re-sign Vanek.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

how do Vancouver fans feel seeing AV in the conference finals after a tough season for them, they couldn't wait to get rid of him at the end of last season


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Meh, the guy bought into the Bruins culture by the end of that. Jagr seemed to be the only one immune.
> 
> Hopefully he goes to a team I don't hate next year so I can cheer for him. I wouldn't mind at all if the Habs took a run at him if they can't re-sign Vanek.


It's probably hard to fight off when you're surrounded by the goon squad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



William Murderface said:


> If the Ducks loose tomorrow I most likely will not watch any more games this post season.


Sounds like potential BUTTHURT

But yeah i've heard a few people say the same thing this week too.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



William Murderface said:


> If the Ducks loose tomorrow I most likely will not watch any more games this post season.


Not even the finals?

I watch regardless of if the Leafs are in the playoffs. Gotta fulfil that hockey fix seeing as I'm gonna be without it for a few months soon.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Seems like the PK Subban babyface turn is complete considering people are actually watching him now rather than listen to the shit the media likes to stir up. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks will beat either Kings or Ducks IMO. It will be a Hawks/Habs final with the Hawks repeating, that team is just unstoppable, although i wouldn't mind if the Habs won the cup.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



obby said:


> Not even the finals?
> 
> I watch regardless of if the Leafs are in the playoffs. Gotta fulfil that hockey fix seeing as I'm gonna be without it for a few months soon.


If the Ducks loose and then the Kings make it to the cup against either the Rangers or Habs I will sure as hell not be watching since I don't want any of those 3 teams to win anything ever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

everyone can go pls get the fuck out of here. Ducks are winning it all, no one cares about these other scrub teams. Fuck the Kings and their shit. GET IT DONE AT HOME.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm sad my Bruin's won't be in the Stanley Cup. We will have a shot next year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings will win tonight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Hawks will beat either Kings or Ducks IMO. It will be a Hawks/Habs final with the Hawks repeating, that team is just unstoppable, although i wouldn't mind if the Habs won the cup.


I think we match up well against the Hawks. I'm more scared of the Kings out of the West, but I won't get ahead of myself yet. Still got the Rangers to deal with.

Habs 1-0-1 vs. Hawks this year. Our win against them was possibly are best 60 minute effort during the regular season and the OTL came when Budaj pretty much knocked the puck in his own net. I think that'd be a fun series.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Penguins are having a 11:30 AM press conference. #66 busy sharpening his ax. Coach Bylsma and GM Shero reportedly gone.

The talk continues of Babcock. I still don't buy it but it would be awesome.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

can't fire the players, so fire the coach. Makes sense.

I thought Fleury might get sent out of town, but I don't know who they could get that's half decent to replace him.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RKing85 said:


> can't fire the players, so fire the coach. Makes sense.
> 
> I thought Fleury might get sent out of town, but I don't know who they could get that's half decent to replace him.


I thought Sean McIndoe of Down Goes Brown did a fantastic job of outlining the quagmire the Penguins find themselves in, again, with Fleury:

http://grantland.com/features/nhl-playoff-goalie-stock-carey-price/



> And in an odd way, this was actually the worst possible result for the Penguins. They were obviously hoping Fleury would stand on his head and lead them to another Cup. But failing that, if he’d bombed yet again, then at least they could move forward with a trade or buyout. Instead, they find themselves with a tough call to make in goal — one of many they’ll have to make in Pittsburgh after another disappointing exit.


I was joking with a friend last night that I hoped the Pens got Babcock, not only because he's a great coach, but because I had an image of my head of Fleury pulling a Martin St. Louis and being angry about not even being invited to Team Canada's camp. Babcock and staff picked 6 Canadian goalies to invite and Fleury wasn't one of them.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So Ray Shero is fired but no word on the Penguins coaching staff? That seems asinine. So the new GM will either inherit a coach the team has tuned out or seem like the bad guy by dropping the ax on the coach as his first move. This makes no sense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Wut? They are leaving it up to the replacement as they should. You'd prefer they say you have your choice of coach, anyone but the current coach?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Wut? They are leaving it up to the replacement as they should. You'd prefer they say you have your choice of coach, anyone but the current coach?


The players have already tuned out Bylsma. Maybe they want the new GM to show who's in charge by firing Bylsma instead? Baffling news.

The media at the press conference was so confused because it wasn't apparent that Bylsma was keeping his job. Bizarre.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

You must be baffled a lot because this happens most of the time. This is typical routine. 

What message does it send to the new GM when you do one of his main jobs for him. Deciding if a coach should be retained or not. 

The media was confused because false reports had already surfaced saying Bylsma was fired.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> You must be baffled a lot because this happens most of the time. This is typical routine.
> 
> What message does it send to the new GM when you do one of his main jobs for him. Deciding if a coach should be retained or not.
> 
> The media was confused because false reports had already surfaced saying Bylsma was fired.


I get what you're saying but this team was in need of the house cleaning. The team turned against Bylsma. All the talk in Pittsburgh, until this morning, was that Bylsma was definitely out and Shero was 50-50 to return.

Allowing the new GM to do his job is fine. If he doesn't fire Bylsma as his first act of business then the fanbase will lose faith in him from day one.

Anson Carter just said he was shocked Bylsma wasn't fired on NBCSN which means you're probably right.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Tonight is the night, gonna be so nervous when the puck drops.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bylsma will be fired once the new GM steps in, i have no doubt about it. Vancouver just did the exact same thing last month and they ended up firing Torts.

Elliotte Friedman thinks that they're just protecting one asset for now because they don't want Shero and Bylsma to end up together somewhere.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Mario Lemieux praising the Habs. 

Writers in Boston praising the way the Habs team is built. Feels good after putting up with a few years of being called smurfs and soft and whatnot.

I'm still not happy about this Saturday afternoon start for the Eastern Conference Final though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sorry guys didn't mean to disappear like a sore loser. Work kicked my butt this week.

Anyhow-Good for the habs. They showed up the game 7 and the Bruins didn't. It's sorta weird but I'm glad the bruins won't turn into the "i F*cking hate them because they win all the time" of the NHL like the New England Patriots. 

I actually think the Habs can make it to the finals.

Now also I know what it feels like to be a Pens fan. Where the hell is our team?

PS: Montreal gets 12 minutes of PP time? really? REALLY? 2nd goal was a bad icing call because passing the puck is.. not allowed. RAGE!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

ducks :ti

boudreau curse imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

thoroughly outplayed in the first period all around. we need to get our shit together and quick otherwise this is all but over. a quick goal in the second could swing this around.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

instead they get a goal and go up 4-0. :done

another year where it honestly feels like we should have gone way farther. :jose


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

enjoy some pizza like boudreau will tonight magic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

nah, ill take my illegal substances and alcohol now. :jose



:batista3



FUCK.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LA winning the cup this year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> Sorry guys didn't mean to disappear like a sore loser. Work kicked my butt this week.
> 
> Anyhow-Good for the habs. They showed up the game 7 and the Bruins didn't. *It's sorta weird but I'm glad the bruins won't turn into the "i F*cking hate them because they win all the time" of the NHL like the New England Patriots.*
> 
> ...


Instead, everyone just hates them for being cheapshot artists and because their fanbase is insufferable. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Instead, everyone just hates them for being cheapshot artists and because their fanbase is insufferable. :lmao


Cheapshot artists? really? Orpik got what he deserved by Thorton. Want to cause concussions? Done. Neal wouldn't answer the bell for kneeing Marchand so Orpik refuses to answer after his cheap shot on Ericcson. Too bad, You don't wanna go-Thorton brought the go. Hi Matt Cooke you asshat, also Hi John Scott. No talent and refuses to fight Chara. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVW0aqyOr0k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuVq-TZ7AJM


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> Cheapshot artists? really? Orpik got what he deserved by Thorton. Done.


Regardless of who deserved what, the Bruins are a bunch of cheap shotting scumbags.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

You had one job, Anaheim.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Regardless of who deserved what, the Bruins are a bunch of cheap shotting scumbags.


Give 3 examples of "cheap Shots" by the Bruins. Shawn T dropping Orkpik counts as Round 1.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> LA winning the cup this year.


lolno


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> Give 3 examples of "cheap Shots" by the Bruins. Shawn T dropping Orkpik counts as Round 1.


I'm sure I could find 3 examples just in these playoffs. But I'm not going to do that, don't really care enough to look through youtube. Everyone knows the Bruins are a bunch of scumbags, except for Bruins fans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> everyone can go pls get the fuck out of here. Ducks are winning it all, no one cares about these other scrub teams. Fuck the Kings and their shit. GET IT DONE AT HOME.


:kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:lmao :lmao

:udfk


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



SP103 said:


> Give 3 examples of "cheap Shots" by the Bruins. Shawn T dropping Orkpik counts as Round 1.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> I'm sure I could find 3 examples just in these playoffs. But I'm not going to do that, don't really care enough to look through youtube. Everyone knows the Bruins are a bunch of scumbags, except for Bruins fans.


Everything is too hard.
Lucic Nutsack hit gets round 2. Can't defend that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LA has faced elimination 6 times in the first two rounds.

That's got to be a record.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Chicago vs. Montreal finals, please.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

ugh fuck these playoffs

go rangers now


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Chicago vs. Montreal finals, please.


4 line pass offsides team Vs. 4 Line pass offsides teams. Do it. Offsides doesn't matter anymore.

Fuck it. #BecauseitstheCup #OffsidesdoesntcountunlessitsSoccer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjKdpanE4aI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Yoyl66j94
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7pN56VZOfM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_c_7l1vjtM


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs :ti :ti 2-0 down not even 8 minutes gone in Period 1


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

finally a team that's playing a physical/structured game against the habs..

that's all you need to beat them. price :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Rangers-Hawks Stanley Cup. Hawks gonna bend them over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

7-1 :ti


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

AV is the man :done


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

well this game is anticlimatic.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

nash with his first goal since april 10th


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuck tha Habs.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs :done, Rangers to take it in 4, 5 at the most


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Habs :done, Rangers to take it in 4, 5 at the most


Dead. It's 1 game for fuck sakes.

I remember when Rangers fans hated the AV signing and now they're all down on 2 knees blowing him :ti


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

AV is a great systems coach but if the opposing coach makes in-series adjustments, his team is screwed. This 7-2 win will mean nothing if the Therrien makes the right adjustments for his team to come back and win the series. 

I'm pulling for him and the Rangers though.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Dead. It's 1 game for fuck sakes.
> 
> I remember when Rangers fans hated the AV signing and now they're all down on 2 knees blowing him :ti



Pens fans probably spent there Saturday afternoon watching youtube videos of Sidney Crosby and his regular season magic :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Pens fans probably spent there Saturday afternoon watching youtube videos of Sidney Crosby and his regular season magic :ti


Not today, but i do once in a while. What can i say, the kid is a beast.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Eh, didn't watch the game, but it sounded like the Habs brought no effort. They'll make the necessary adjustments, hopefully, and it won't happen again on Monday. 

The big question mark is Price's status. He didn't speak to the media afterwards or anything. If he's injured, the series will probably be a short one because Budaj isn't a starting goalie and can't fill the void.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Good christ Montreal just got destroyed in that game. WTF? More evidence the bruins sat on their asses in games 6 and 7.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Price isn't at practice. Habs are done if Price is injured.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ovie looks like he was seriously injured today at the World Championships. This is why players shouldn't play in that joke of a tournament.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That was a bullshit goalie interference call


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I thought that was the right call tbh, those need to be reviewable next season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Refs missing so many penalties against the Kings.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks gonna win the cup again lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Refs tried to help the Kings win that game, but failed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

They'll be back soon enough....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HEY GUESS WHAT CANADA BEAT WORLD HOCKEY GODS SWEDEN TODAY AT THE MUCH PRESTIGEOUS WORLD HOCKEY LOLMANSHIPS. WOOOOPTIEDOOOOOO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JM said:


> HEY GUESS WHAT CANADA BEAT WORLD HOCKEY GODS SWEDEN TODAY AT THE MUCH PRESTIGEOUS WORLD HOCKEY LOLMANSHIPS. WOOOOPTIEDOOOOOO.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



What?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So it looks like Ovechkin injured his leg in the game against Germany, and will likely be out for the rest of the tournament. Well see how Russia recovers from a big loss like that if the injury really does end up being that serious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I for one am on EDGE OF MY SEAT waiting to see how Russia responds.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sidewinder400 said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


what is not clear SW?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Anyone watching the RBC cup by any chance? Some overtime action now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Carey Price's status still uncertain for Game 2. The Canadiens are curtains without him.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

he's out for the series

http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/carey-price-to-miss-the-rest-of-rangers-series-1.1828124


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The legend of Dustin Tokarski begins...

Interesting to see the Blues signing goalie Brian Elliot to a 3 year contract today. Looks as though they are moving on from Ryan Miller. Goalies, man.....goalies.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers have had it pretty easy so far, they've faced Emery, Mason, Fleury, Price and now Budaj lol.

RIP Habs though, no chance they winning this series with Budaj in net.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

you were saying that fleury was the least of your issues in the playoffs stad :kobe8

also mason averaged .939/1.97 in the first round :kobe


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It's over. Any hope of the finals is over now. I'm so incredibly sad.

Carey


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This reminds me of when Dwayne Roloson got injured in 2006 Finals. Edmonton was left with Ty Conklin and Jussi Markanen. It was a miracle they got to Game 7. Markanen played well but the balance of the series shifted.

Montreal is left with Peter Budaj, Dustin Tokarski, and the exiled Devan Dubnyk. Yikes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> you were saying that fleury was the least of your issues in the playoffs stad :kobe8
> 
> also mason averaged .939/1.97 in the first round :kobe


Fleury was fine i thought, but he still let in a few weak goals. Doesn't change the fact that he's still an average goalie.

3 games is to small of a sample size, until i see him do that for a couple more years he's still an average goalie like Fleury.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuck. Price is out.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> This reminds me of when Dwayne Roloson got injured in 2006 Finals. Edmonton was left with Ty Conklin and Jussi Markanen. It was a miracle they got to Game 7. Markanen played well but the balance of the series shifted.
> 
> Montreal is left with Peter Budaj, Dustin Tokarski, and the exiled Devan Dubnyk. Yikes.


Dustin Tokarski is good but these are the playoffs. We just lost one of the best goaltenders in the game. It fucking sucks. I watched highlights on YouTube and it's obvious Price couldn't do shit on the 3rd and 4th goals because of his leg and the goals were going in on his right side.

Therrien dressing Murray tonight. That's a great way to counter the Rangers speed. fpalm It's gonna be an ugly game tonight...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

everyone is expecting the rangers to run away with it now. people could be in for a surprise if budaj turns into 2010 halak.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> everyone is expecting the rangers to run away with it now. *people could be in for a surprise if budaj turns into 2010 halak.*


LOL.

Budaj's playoff stats:

7 GP - 0-2 - .843 SV% - 5.13 GAA

They should be starting Tokarski instead tbh.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

he played 1 game in these playoffs and had a bad outing. that has nothing to do with the possibility that he could get hot which many back-ups have been capable of over the years.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Dustin Tokarski is starting.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:ti

talk about throwing a kid in fire


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Tokarski starting AND Galchenyuk returning.

On the bright side, if Tokarski shuts the door and picks up a win for Montreal, you put some doubt in the Rangers mind. I'm not expecting a win tonight though.

EDIT: No, Galchenyuk isn't returning. Damn.

EDIT2: Gally's on the bench in warm up clothes. Good indication he does play tonight.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm scared but I still have hope. We need to start shooting more pucks.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> everyone is expecting the rangers to run away with it now. people could be in for a surprise if budaj turns into 2010 halak.


Difference between Budaj and 2010 Halak is people actually knew 2010 Halak could play. Budaj has always been terrible.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I kind of get the feeling that Tokarski and the Habs will play inspired tonight. I don't think it's sustainable through the rest of the series but they really need this one if they want to make this a series.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Jets would be wise to make a move for Miller now that he appears to be leaving St Louis.

Also THE HABS ARE FUCKED :mark: :hb :lmao8*D:dance:duck


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Highly doubt Miller wants to play for the Jets lol. He'll end up signing somewhere close to home IMO.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm thinking Miller is likely to end up with the Ducks.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

No way Miller would ever go to Edmonton, but the Oilers should be going above and beyond to try and get him.

And New York in 5 at worst.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Oilers got Scrivens 

Miller has pretty much already said he wants to play close to home, i just can't see him playing for any Canadian team tbh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Miller to the Wild or Penguins makes sense, imo.

Depends on whether he wants to win a Cup or just get paid, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lolCANUCKS btw


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ain't even mad. Expected the life to be sucked out of them when the Price news came out. Just sucks that the season is going to end this way.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

New York in 4, then we will deal with the Blackhawks in 5 :bark


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> New York in 4, then we will deal with the Blackhawks in 5 :bark


What do you mean "we" you live in another country. That watches Soccer.... :aries2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



McQueen said:


> What do you mean "we" you live in another country. That watches Soccer.... :aries2


:ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



In Punk We Trust said:


> New York in 4, *then we will deal with the Blackhawks in 5 :bark*




By deal with them you mean as in the Hawks winning in 5, right?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks are repeating, no doubt.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Dem hawks gonna repeat


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*






This is probably one of the greatest hockey montages I've ever seen. Janne Makkonen (the editor of this video) is a real beast. Gets me really pumped up for the next game! (and teary)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Hawks are repeating, no doubt.


Yeah, i don't see Rangers or Habs beating the Hawks. Lundqvist would have to go into super saiyan mode to even have a chance. Hawks have so many weapons on offense that they will find a way to beat him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings fighting back


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If this final is LA vs. NYR, I am going to be incredibly sad and disinterested.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Check this goal that Gibbons scored tonight, Maelstrom.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152038522616384&set=vb.25795361383&type=2&theater

:wall


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

top 3 point getters in the playoffs so far are all kings. interesting.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Just saw gibbons goal, that was insane!

NHL posted it


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit...How is this possible? MSG prices are ridiculous

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2014...quare-garden-record-averaging-more-than-1000/


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



McQueen said:


> What do you mean "we" you live in another country. That watches Soccer.... :aries2


you drunk dude :kobe


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

FINLAND :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



obby said:


> you drunk dude :kobe


Not when he made that post no.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Kings-Hawks have put on a very entertaining couple of games. Even if they are better than either East team, if LA and Chicago destroy each other for 7 games and the Rangers walk in 4 or 5 with Lundqvist staying hot then the Rangers have a chance to take the Cup.

I think I'm actually pulling for the Rangers at this point because I'm a hater. I can't stand the thought of two teams winning two Stanley Cups since the Pens won one (if LA does it) or one team winning three Stanley Cups since the Pens won one. I also like Lundqvist and have been a Brad Richards guy for years.



Stad said:


> Check this goal that Gibbons scored tonight, Maelstrom.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152038522616384&set=vb.25795361383&type=2&theater
> 
> :wall


I'm a Gibbons guy. Obviously the Pens have too many guys like that right now but the kid is always working and has shown some finish. I guess we can be happy the Baby Pens beat the Baby Bruins


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



McQueen said:


> Not when he made that post no.


oh ok then

:kobe


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Holy shit...How is this possible? MSG prices are ridiculous
> 
> http://sports.nationalpost.com/2014...quare-garden-record-averaging-more-than-1000/


I'll call bullshit.

https://infogr.am/nhl-conference-finals-ticket-data?src=web


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

BEDLAM


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LOL OVERTIME because of course.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gally wins it! Habs are back in the series.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'M SO FUCKING HAPPY :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Galchenyuk! Tokarski! We have life!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs weren't playing around in that OT. Rangers had all the momentum after tying it late too. Some crazy goals in that one. Should be another good one in Game 4. Road teams are now 4-1 so far in these Finals.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










Chucky gonna be doing that until game 4.

why the fuck is this on Sunday?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The 2 days off between games is retarded.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'll call bullshit.
> 
> https://infogr.am/nhl-conference-finals-ticket-data?src=web


Yeah those numbers do seem more realistic but you never know; there's alot of people in NY, and many wealthy, the demand is probably huge right now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Habs will not go quietly. Tokarski was very strong, particularly on a few of the stops on Marty St. Louis.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Yeah those numbers do seem more realistic but you never know; there's alot of people in NY, and many wealthy, the demand is probably huge right now.


I grew up in the shadow of NYC.

The demand is probably very substantial, but there's no way it's that high.

That's borderline Knicks high.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

carcillo got 10 games for his little altercation with the ref last night fpalm

prust better get a similar punishment for breaking stepan's jaw off a cheap shot


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Habs will not go quietly. Tokarski was very strong, particularly on a few of the stops on Marty St. Louis.


The Habs played like shit for the most part but Tokarski stood tall and deserved the win. So happy they got it for him and how fitting is it that Galchenyuk, our future #1 center did that and used his size to crash the net, something we were failing to do throughout the series, to get the game winner?

Surely, Budaj is out next season and Tokarski will get the back up position on this team with his performance if he keeps it up. His first game was shaky, but he got the jitters out and he made some fucking fantastic saves and kept the team in it.

If the Habs can take this back home 2-2, they suddenly have home ice advantage again and the series gets even more interesting.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> I'M SO FUCKING HAPPY :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Galchenyuk! Tokarski! We have life!


Wow, we have fans in Ontario? We usually get shit on by other provinces  Thanks for rooting for us. I was so fucking happy too! I'm starting to have faith in Tokarski.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> *carcillo got 10 games for his little altercation with the ref last night fpalm*
> 
> prust better get a similar punishment for breaking stepan's jaw off a cheap shot


It's right in the rule book dude.

40.3 Automatic Suspension – Category II - Any player who deliberately applies physical force to an official in any manner (excluding actions as set out in Category I), which physical force is applied without intent to injure, or who spits on an official,shall be automatically suspended for not less than ten (10) games.










Carcillo is a fucking idiot. Suspension was well deserved.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

it's a subjective ruling. all depends on how you define physical force. that was petty to say the least.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rules a rule. That's why it's in there.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I don't understand why the ref constantly held onto him though. He was trying to go away from the skirmish and the ref just kept a hold of him for some reason.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

we're all rooting for Finland to take down big bad Russia tomorrow in the finals, right? 



















right? :jose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings are 4-2 up :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If the Habs win tomorrow and take it home 2-2, I'm predicting they win the series.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings win 4-3. We're up 2-1, bring on game 4 on Monday.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yay

Rangers vs Kings final would be ideal.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings are playing really tough, overcoming their early playoff woes to take this 2-1 lead. 

I'm with RatedR. Think the winner of tonight's Rangers/Habs game will take the series. Rangers screwed themselves by not taking the 3-0 lead, after scoring that big goal late only to lose early in OT.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuck Premier Sports surely it wouldn't be too hard to show a NHL game live


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Alright Montréal, let's do this.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs lack of powerplay is going to fucking kill them.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I am so sad.

All they had to do was clear the fucking puck.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Habs lack of powerplay is going to fucking kill them.


the irony in this post. 8 powerplay opportunities and the habs still couldn't come out on top.

if the rangers play disciplined next game they should close this series out.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> the irony in this post. 8 powerplay opportunities and the habs still couldn't come out on top.
> 
> if the rangers play disciplined next game they should close this series out.


by lack of powerplay i meant lack of execution.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

ok.

anyway I wanted vanek this off-season but now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

he's already thinking about Minnesota. Quite frankly, he can fuck off and can give Galchenyuk his minutes.

I don't fucking get it. Chucky plays like a star all game... like, a legit, #1 guy on the team, but doesn't even get any fucking PP time. I just don't get it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

FUCK. 

Where the fuck were our defencemen!? All goals by the Rangers were scored in a goddamn breakaway.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



chargebeam said:


> FUCK.
> 
> Where the fuck were our defencemen!? All goals by the Rangers were scored in a goddamn breakaway.


Emelin is terrible and Markov should be a #4/#5 defenseman/PP specialist. I can't believe Beaulieu wasn't in tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*






Fool me once..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Fool me once..


Tokarski is being amazing so far in the series.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs :ti Rangers gonna secure the series on Canadian soil then move on to the Kings in the Cup Finals


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Even Flow said:


> Kings win 4-3. We're up 2-1, bring on game 4 on Monday.


Location: United Kingdom

Pls go


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Obby will ask if you are drunk making that post.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Tokarski is awesome. Easily took Budaj's spot on the team as back up next year. If only the team could put in a 60 minute effort. They outplayed the Rangers in the 3rd and OT, but Markov/Emelin/Desharnais killed them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Caps hired Barry Trotz as their new head coach.

Interesting. Trotz is a very good coach, but I'm intrigued to see how his style works with the guys the Caps have on their roster.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



McQueen said:


> Obby will ask if you are drunk making that post.


Well yeah. I don't see what the difference is at all.

Hell, I live in BC and I'm a leafs fan :draper2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I am really upset at that "Hawks Suck!" chant to that "song" that the Kings played. Fuck LA.



Hawks showing teams what not to do on the Power Play.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

WOW.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



El Conquistador said:


> WOW.





Is it me or did the whole Hawks team stand still when he was in front of the net with the puck?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LA is hounding the Hawks and they can't take the pressure. TOEWS, SHARP AND KANE ARE SUCKING COCK.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

3-0 Kings :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hope LA holds on for the win, fuck the Hawks <3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Catalanotto said:


> Hope LA holds on for the win, fuck the Hawks <3


:benson


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm going to have a meltdown on this forum tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



El Conquistador said:


> I'm going to have a meltdown on this forum tonight.




I'm going to join you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

2's company, 3's a crowd.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looking more and more likely that the Hawks aren't going to win it twice in a row :hb

I'm probably jinxing it with this post, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Obby I will hurt you.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Obby? You can get stomped by Moby.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

potential phil brooks meltdown on twitter if the hawks keep this up :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

A penalty has been killed. :clap

Now to only stop taking ridiculous penalties...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4-0


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

FUCK THIS. FUCK THAT. FUCK EVERYTHING.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This shit play far surpasses how poorly they played last year against the Red Wings. This is seriously some all time great stalwart defense out of the Kings.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

new york vs. la .. bettman's dream come true.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LA NY would admittedly suck, but I'm hoping for it bc I hate the Habs and don't want Chicago to win two cups in a row.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It ain't over yet.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Sidewinder400 said:


> It ain't over yet.


It is now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Even Flow said:


> It is now.




:sadbron:sadbron:jordan4:jordan4:grande:vince7


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well, i was wrong about the Kings. They look unstoppable right now.

Kings will kill the Rangers in the finals if they play like this. 

Ever since that 0-3 comeback in the first round they seem destined to win it all lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

On paper it might be a blowout but the Rangers have the magic right now..how far that takes them is yet to be seen.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> On paper it might be a blowout but the Rangers have the magic right now..how far that takes them is yet to be seen.


And the Kings don't? if anything i'd say the Kings have more magic right now.

Beating the Sharks,Ducks and Hawks would be pretty damn impressive.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers have the BITW goalie, which helps. I'd expect the series to go to game 7.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Both are really good. I'll take the guy with a Conn Smythe and Stanley Cup though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> And the Kings don't? if anything i'd say the Kings have more magic right now.
> 
> Beating the Sharks,Ducks and Hawks would be pretty damn impressive.


Good point, they do too, the way they even got to the conference finals. If everything holds up it should be a damn good Stanley Cup. Whoever wins I think it will go the distance.

Not that the Hawks or Habs can't mount an epic comeback...the way these playoffs have gone at least.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Carey Price skating in full gear this morning. Let's get this series to game 7 so Price can make the heroic return, outduel Lundqvist, and take the Canadiens to the finals. 

kidding, not expecting Price back in the series. 

Positive though, Habs outplayed the Rangers in the 3rd and OT before giving up the goal, Rangers looked tired - hopefully it carries over into game 5, plus the energy from the Bell Center, and it lifts the Canadiens to victory and forcing game 6.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

5 more wins for the Rangers to get that cup, starting with clinching it tonight in Montreal hope Chicago and LA go to a game seven and get beat up hard as we rest up


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

There is no We. You live in England. You have soccer, and i'm sorry for that because Soccer blows. 

Anyways, for real i'm hoping the Hawks can rebound but I kinda doubt they will, they haven't looked too hot overall in the post season. I'd rather see The Rangers/Montreal win the Cup than LA though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The comeback begins. :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

first, it was the jordan flu game.

tonight we are witnesses of the stepan broken jaw game.

4-4 now :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

5-4 now. Crazy game lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers :maury


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

whats funny


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Habs fall asleep for 10 mins and it becomes 4-4, but they bounce back! Props to Tokarski for bouncing back as well. :mark:

GAME 6!!! :mark::mark:

Also, god damn, Galchenyuk is breaking out as a star in these playoffs!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Scumbag Dorsett at it again btw


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

that snow shower on the kid is actually hilarious imo


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

last one who sprayed the kid? Ovechkin in 2010 in the first round. How'd that turn out?

Hopefully the same thing happens in this one.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

no complaints about the snow shower. That kid will have a story to tell for the rest of his life.

Sure as shit didn't see 11 goals coming.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Heck of a game, Habs. Up to Chicago to hold down the fort now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4-3 :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

THIS DOUBLE OT GONNA GIVE ME A HEART ATTACK! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That 1st OT was insane lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That steal/pass combo was unfortunate for Kings.

Kane did his thing though. Go hawks.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Handzus!

Game 6 is Friday. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Even Flow said:


> 4-3 :mark:


5-4; "you" lost. :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Crawford needs to work on those rebounds, risky and dangerous.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Hawks show up when they need to. So do the Kings though. 

Could still go either way.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

blackhawks baby!!!! i think we have the momentum now to win game 6 then bring it back to chicago and win it and go to the cup!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

geez, the last couple nights have been like the heydays of the 80's with all the rubber going in the net. I love it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The comeback continues tonight!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Going to be difficult for Montreal. Lundqvist can't possible play any worse and NY crowd will be loud as hell.

That being said Montreal will win the series if they somehow pull off a win tonight.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

i'd still pick the rangers if the series went back to montreal. lundqvist is perfect in game 7's.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Neither series disappointing after lopsided starts.

Last night Corey Crawford joined elite company. NHL released the following:

"Corey Crawford: first NHL goalie to post back-to-back 10-win postseasons since Chris Osgood & Marc-Andre Fleury in 2008 & 2009."


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

RIP Habs.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The blocker save Lundqvist made in the 2nd period was incredible. Actually had the presence of mind in that split second to drop his stick intentionally to get more force behind his swing at it. About as good as you can possibly get.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

While that 3rd period effort was inexcusable considering it was an elimination game and they were down by one, I can't help but be proud. What a run by the Habs, getting to the final four, sweeping the Lightning and toppling the Bruins on the way there. Whether people want to admit it or not, the Habs cup window is just opening. The final piece of the Gomez era (Gionta) looks to be on his way out and the team is going in a new direction, with Galchenyuk and Eller breaking out with tremendous playoff performances. Some tweaks need to be made, on the ice and possibly on the bench (coach's failure to adjust), but the window is just now opening.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

galchenyuk has a high ceiling but eller is a streaky player that's more prone to go on a scoring drought than be a consistent point producer. truth is, your series win over boston was an aberration. no offense but I don't think you'll be anywhere near as good as you were this season unless you bolster your offense this summer which is unlikely given your uncanny obsession with foreign players and aging vets. pleks and markov have had their best days and vanek is surely on his way out. pacioretty and subban can only take you so far tbh. eventually you'll have to deal with the price/tokarski dillemma which is sure to be make for an interesting soap opera when the time comes.

congrats to the rangers btw. MSL pick-up was a difference maker and lundqvist is off the charts. pulling for AV to get it done but gut feeling is the kings win the cup.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RatedR10 said:


> While that 3rd period effort was inexcusable considering it was an elimination game and they were down by one, I can't help but be proud. What a run by the Habs, getting to the final four, sweeping the Lightning and toppling the Bruins on the way there. Whether people want to admit it or not, the Habs cup window is just opening. The final piece of the Gomez era (Gionta) looks to be on his way out and the team is going in a new direction, with Galchenyuk and Eller breaking out with tremendous playoff performances. Some tweaks need to be made, on the ice and possibly on the bench (coach's failure to adjust), but the window is just now opening.


Heck of a young goalie there in Tokarski, too. That glove save on St. Louis the other night was one of the finer saves this playoffs and season that I've seen. He really showed me something this series. 

Good job by the Rangers, now let's see if Chicago has it to force a Game 7. If there's any team capable of making the big comeback surely it is them.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> galchenyuk has a high ceiling but eller is a streaky player that's more prone to go on a scoring drought than be a consistent point producer. truth is, your series win over boston was an aberration. no offense but I don't think you'll be anywhere near as good as you were this season unless you bolster your offense this summer which is unlikely given your uncanny obsession with foreign players and aging vets. pleks and markov have had their best days and vanek is surely on his way out. pacioretty and subban can only take you so far tbh. eventually you'll have to deal with the price/tokarski dillemma which is sure to be make for an interesting soap opera when the time comes.
> 
> congrats to the rangers btw. MSL pick-up was a difference maker and lundqvist is off the charts. pulling for AV to get it done but gut feeling is the kings win the cup.


Eller's streaky because he doesn't get any PP time and Therrien's little lover boy, Desharnais, is given it instead. As long as Therrien and/or Desharnais are here, he's going to be #1 C which shouldn't happen. Plekanec is still a useful shut down guy, but even Eller has excelled there.

Bergevin has made good moves and isn't doing stupid shit like Gainey/Gauthier did. Everyone knows Markov's best days are behind him - he's a PP specialist, #3/#4 defenseman who shouldn't play more than 20 minutes a night.

We're used to people saying we won't be anywhere near as good as we are. We're always underrated heading into seasons lol. And there won't be a Price/Tokarski controversy, Price is going to be 27 heading into next season, entering his prime. He's still got many good years and is the franchise goalie - Tokarski would be moved if it had to come to it.

Vanek will be gone most likely, same with Gionta, but I have faith Bergevin will do what he has to to compensate for the losses and get the offense needed, and hopefully speed on the blue line.



Joel Anthony said:


> Heck of a young goalie there in Tokarski, too. That glove save on St. Louis the other night was one of the finer saves this playoffs and season that I've seen. He really showed me something this series.
> 
> Good job by the Rangers, now let's see if Chicago has it to force a Game 7. If there's any team capable of making the big comeback surely it is them.


Yeah, Tokarski's definitely taken the #2 job from Budaj and should be good for 25-30 starts next season, which will be good for Carey to rest up over the course of the season. He looked more comfortable playing on the road than at home, though, but he still came up big when he needed to.

Goaltending was not the reason we lost this one. Not at all.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

21 years and counting for Canadian teams.

At the point now where I would be happy with any Canadian team other than Toronto winning the cup.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This is the greatest day of my life.

FUCK THE HABS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Tokarski is awesome. He played out of his mind after Price went down. We'll see what happens and if he moves in the offseason. Reminds me of Jean Sebastien Giguere's good postseason run that one year.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The best goalies always play well under pressure. I predict he stays at Montreal for another season then moves on if he keeps his form.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RKing85 said:


> 21 years and counting for Canadian teams.
> 
> At the point now where I would be happy with any Canadian team other than Toronto winning the cup.


I don't really care if a Canadian team wins or not. If the Habs don't win, I don't care.



El Conquistador said:


> Tokarski is awesome. He played out of his mind after Price went down. We'll see what happens and if he moves in the offseason. Reminds me of Jean Sebastien Giguere's good postseason run that one year.


Tokarski's got a home in Montreal for at least a year - Budaj likely out. We'll see what happens after that. Tokarski should be good for 25-30 games next year, as I mentioned, which gives Price a lot of rest during the season. He can easily carry a 65 game workload or so, but nothing wrong with a bit more rest.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Tokarski is a great goalie, theres no denying that.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers are going to the Stanley Cup Finals :mark: not going to be easy whoever we face but only 4 more wins needed till we get our hands on that cup


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

We had a good run. Tokarski was the only Habs player playing with his heart last night. It sucks for the kid. He was fucking outstanding and he deserved a better play from his teammates. Future looks bright for the Habs though.

Rangers played great. I hope they win the cup this year.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Credit to both teams. Can't help but wonder what would have happened if Carey Price played. I know the initial reaction would be "the Habs had trouble scoring, not defending" but that discounts the fact that teams play differently when they have a goalie they trust behind them. That's not a criticism of Tokarski but more a take on his inexperience.

The Rangers earned it, though. Hank was great. The team committed to playing lock down defense and they have great depth. Dom Moore is clutch. I'm pulling for the Rangers in the Finals despite my loathing of Rick Nash and his softness.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Rangers are not a better team than either the Kings or Blackhawks, but I think they're going to win the cup. I have always held the opinion that sometimes in sports in a given year when you watch the playoffs, a team emerges and you can just tell. You just get the feeling. Good example of what I mean actually, would be the Kings from 2012. 

In my opinion, at least, it feels that way with the Rangers. They're getting the breaks, they're getting the luck, they're getting the bounces. Plus it never hurts to have someone like Lundqvist back there who at any given moment can become a wall and save everything in sight.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I get what you are saying about the "team of destiny" feeling but that happens a lot for an unexpected team that makes the finals. I just think back to the Tennessee Titans when they made the Super Bowl against the Rams. They had the Music City Miracle and everything was falling their way then they ran into the Rams who were quite a story on their own.

Basically, the narrative is pre-written. If Chicago wins, you can look back to the lucky bounce they got in OT to eliminate the Wild. If LA wins, you can look back to the Sharks collapse.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I disagree. I think the Rangers will get DESTROYED by either team.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> I disagree. I think the Rangers will get DESTROYED by either team.



Yeah like Pittsburgh and the Habs who were meant to destroy us, we swept the Hawks 2-0 in regular season hockey why can't we win 4 games in the Stanley cup final? LA are the more dangerous team the one who could sweep us 4-0 Hawks don't scare me one bit


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

FIVE MIN LEFT!!! ARE WE HEADING IN OT AGAIN!?!?!?!?

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

FUCK YOU LA. GO HAWKS.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

HAHAHAHAH WELLL DAMNN!!!

LA IS 2-0 IN GAME 7 ON THE ROAD

BUT!!!

CHICAGO ONLY LOST 1 GAME AT HOME

SO IDK!!!

GO HAWKS!!! :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Cardiac HAWKS.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

OMG GO HAWKS!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

#GOAThawks


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

After Price, Patrick Kane is my favourite player in the league. God damn what a performance.

Game 7! :mark: Go Hawks!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ha Montreal. Fail.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well this 7th Game bodes well for the Rangers, just like the Rangers playing a frenzied schedule helped the Penguins defeat them....oh yeah. 

This Game 7 is going to be epic. Patrick Kane is legend.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

KANER


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Montreal Canadiens' mascot Youppi respects the bet with Jimmy Fallon and takes pictures around the city with a Rangers jersey. I gotta say, those are hilarious :lmao



















See the rest here:
http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/canadiens-mascot-youppi-dons-rangers-jersey/


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Where are those ******* LA Kings fans? You all trembling in your boots? T-minus 5 hours until you blow a series that you should have won in 5.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Some notes heading into tonight's game.

Since 2009...

-Blackhawks are 35-12 in home playoff games
-Kings are 20-17 in road playoff games

-Blackhawks are 12-2 in potential series-clinching games (6-1 at home) and 9-3 when facing elimination (5-1 at home)
-Kings are 8-7 in potential series-clinching games (4-3 on the road) and 8-3 when facing elimination (4-1 on the road)

Should be a great game.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

hmmm NHL or PAYBACK?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> hmmm NHL or PAYBACK?


:StephenA2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I pick Total Divas. :deandre


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> hmmm NHL or PAYBACK?


Payback on my PC, NHL on my TV.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



chargebeam said:


> Payback on my PC, NHL on my TV.


Same for me. Gunna have a tough time finding a point where both the hockey game and PPV are at a down point for food and such.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Same for me. Gunna have a tough time finding a point where both the hockey game and PPV are at a down point for food and such.


thats when you stop ignoring the girlfriend and order a sammich and a blowjob. :dance


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The real question is what happens when Game of Thrones comes on. :littlefinger


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hockey game only happens once, and you know, is real. Pick is easy for me.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> The real question is what happens when Game of Thrones comes on. :littlefinger


Oh jeez, I'd completely forgotten about GOT. This complicates things. Might have to end up watching GOT tomorrow. Hawks/Kings is #1 priority.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

damn so now:

1. hockey
2. payback
3. total divas
4. game of thrones
5. live streaming porn

decisions decisions


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well it's a good thing I don't give a shit about Total Divas, that would be too much.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Well it's a good thing I don't give a shit about Total Divas, that would be too much.


Same here. Also, I don't have HBO so it'll only be Payback/NHL for me.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

behind the net seats @ msg are going for 20k :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



McQueen said:


> Hockey game only happens once, and you know, is real. Pick is easy for me.


GoT is second period and start of the third.

You can conceivably watch the first period, flip it over to laptop on mute and then come back in time for the final 10 minutes of regulation.

IMO, that's the way to go.

Also...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Game of Thrones will be on later too. 

Besides I know what happens.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I just realised both Payback and the Game 7 are taking place in the same city.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



chargebeam said:


> I just realised both Payback and the Game 7 are taking place in the same city.


And CM Punk is apparently at the Hawks game.

I wonder how that affected Payback's gate.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> And CM Punk is apparently at the Hawks game.


I would`ve done the same thing.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

SAAD!

1-0 Hawks.

darrylsutterchicagojustscoredfirstface.jpg


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My body is ready!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit. 2-0.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

We're fucked. 2-0 fpalm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



chargebeam said:


> Same here. Also, I don't have HBO so it'll only be Payback/NHL for me.


Neither do I

arrrr


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

2-1. 

#Believe


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

HOLY SHIT!

3-2 Hawks. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Come on Jonathan Quick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Aaaaand perfect timing for Game of Thrones. :mark:

See you in the third period.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I just download GoT after. Hockey is more important to me.

Pretty crazy first period. That 3rd goal Quick let in was brutal.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

3-3!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4-3! Now that's a Game 7.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah, I'm glad I watched Game of Thrones instead of the second period.

Now, I just hope this game goes into multiple overtimes so I have enough time to shake off what I just saw and enjoy the finish. :shiiit


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!

4-4


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LMFAO.

http://deadspin.com/blackhawks-twit...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

OT again 

I hate OT.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I can barely breath, this has been an amazing game.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I was just looking at the NHL combine results and I saw one of the prospects couldn't do a single pull up and the most pull ups anyone did was 13.. Is that some kind of joke or is there something I'm missing? Not trying to sound pretentious here but I could do more then 13 pull ups when I was like 14 years old and not even all the way through puberty lol. I mean I played football throughout HS but that number just seems extremely low to me. Even the highest bench press seemed really low to me, 19 reps at 150 lbs.. there were so many participants that weigh 180+ lbs themselves, repping 30+ lbs under your own body weight should be a walk in the park.

For christ sake there's a guy who's 6'2, 226 lbs and he couldn't even rep 150 lbs 14 times. For those who don't know a lot about the bench press it's very dependent on the participants own body weight, if you weigh 220+ lbs and can't rep 150 lbs 14 times you should be examined by a medical professional for having a vagina (same goes for the guy who couldn't do a pull up, there's 70 year old lady's who can do one pull up). I get that it's more about who can flat out play as opposed to impress people in the weight room but that's straight up embarrassing.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

double post


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

KINGS!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lel @ the Columbus Blue Jackets.

Rick Nash vs. Jeff Carter for the Cup.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What a shitty way for the Blackhawks to lose.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

ITS OVER ITS ALL OVER

LIFE HAS NO MEANING

:jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

if kings win the cup this year this could be a potentially DYNASTY level rivalry where both are competing for domination of the generation ala Lakers/Spurs; Wings/Devils/Avs/; Celtics/Lakers; etc.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings win Cup in 6.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

kings :mark:

surely an nhl record now after going 7 in three straight rounds and winning all of them on the road.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> lel @ the Columbus Blue Jackets.
> 
> Rick Nash vs. Jeff Carter for the Cup.


Nash sucks. Jackets won that trade easily.

Kings in 5.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

As much as I want the Rangers to win, I'll say LA Kings in 6.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers in 6.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks. :bron3


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

LOL HAWKS

This uppity ****** on my FB page made it his duty to post on my page last year absolutely making fun of my Red Wings for being eliminated by Chicago. I didn't even think of this moron when I made an update saying I was glad the Hawks were out and he takes it personally and starts randomly insulting my team for being out a long time ago and 'being irrelevant'. Hey ******, your team made it THIS CLOSE and were eliminated, how does that feel, bitch? I'd rather be out first round than to be within arm's length of the finals and not making it.

Enjoy the golf course, you fat fuck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well Kings won that series fair and square (although that OT goal was some real unlucky shit for Crawford) but man I hope the Rangers win the cup.

Fuck Gaborik.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I only care about the Red Wings winning, but, being from the state of NY, I'd be happy if the Rangers won this year. never thought they would even get this far.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I wish Gaborik gave Vanek tips on how to play in the playoffs in the final year of your contract.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

KINGS IN 5 even though I'm from NYC.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Is there anything in life better than agame 7 overtime in the NHL?

Maybe world peace. Maybe......


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

well that sucked. oh well.

hawks core is still there to contend for years to come.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

NO BACK TO BACK :hb

tbh an NY vs LA series Will probably attract a lot of new hockey fans, so it isn't all bad. I don't care about either team, but I like St Louis so I'll be rooting for NY. meh...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



obby said:


> NO BACK TO BACK :hb
> 
> tbh an NY vs LA series Will probably attract a lot of new hockey fans, so it isn't all bad. I don't care about either team, but I like St Louis so I'll be rooting for NY. meh...






Chicago vs New York would have probably gotten more new hockey fans. NHL would have been milking the possibility of a repeat.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

True. Both are huge series' anyway.

Really hope this one goes to game seven. Nothing better than a do or die cup final.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Red Viper said:


> if kings win the cup this year this could be a potentially DYNASTY level rivalry where both are competing for domination of the generation ala Lakers/Spurs; Wings/Devils/Avs/; Celtics/Lakers; etc.


The Blackhawks aren't a dynasty. The two Cup winning teams were completely different and their two Cup wins were sandwiched with back-to-back first round exits.

Kings aren't a dynasty either. 2 cups in 3 years is good but that's not a dynasty, and that's if they win this year. 

There are only a handful of true dynasties in NHL history (post expansion era).

- 70s Canadiens (6 in 9, 4 in a row)
- 80s Islanders (4 in 4, 4 in a row)
- 80s Oilers (5 in 7)

And that's it.



Stad said:


> Nash sucks. Jackets won that trade easily.
> 
> Kings in 5.


Lol. The bitterness is strong with this one. The Rangers are playing in the SCF and the Jackets are golfing. I understand Columbus is a young team but to say they won that trade easily is laughable. Both teams have benefited from the trade, clearly.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Just a fantastic hockey game and series. Such a narrow margin of victory for the Kings.

I totally forgot Jeff Carter was a Blue Jacket. He pretty much no sold his entire stint there until they traded him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bettman has to be creaming himself with the LA/NY final.

If Chicago had won the cup again this year, you could maybe start to throw around the word dynasty. But two in three years won't be enough for the Kings to be considered a dynasty.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Alim said:


> The Blackhawks aren't a dynasty. The two Cup winning teams were completely different and their two Cup wins were sandwiched with back-to-back first round exits.
> 
> Kings aren't a dynasty either. 2 cups in 3 years is good but that's not a dynasty, and that's if they win this year.
> 
> ...


Jackets:
Dubinsky
Anisimov
Tim Erixon
1st round pick(Kerby Rychel)

Rangers:
Rick Nash
Steven Delisle(lol)
3rd round pick(Pavel Buchnevich)

In what universe did the Rangers win that trade? :lmao

Nash put up 39 points this year, yeah i said 39 points. Nash also makes 7.8 million dollars for the next 4 seasons lol. I remember how everyone was talking about how awful he was this year, he had a good stretch there right after the olympic announcement, that's about it.

Dubinsky put up 50 points and Anisimov put up 39 and they come a hell of a lot cheaper.

Jackets pretty much got 2 good roster players and a solid forward prospect who's projected to play in their top 6.

Rangers fans can't wait to get rid of Nash, go read their sub-forum on HFBoards.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gotta agree with Stad here. Jackets won that trade, for sure.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Jackets:
> Dubinsky
> Anisimov
> Tim Erixon
> ...


Doesn't matter. The Rangers are going to the Stanley Cup Final what part of that don't you understand? The trade looked awful earlier in the season but the Rangers have the opportunity to win a Cup right now and that is the ultimate goal of any hockey franchise. Nash has helped give them another offensive weapon and yeah he has been underwhelming in the post season but it helps take heat off the other guys who are playing very well like Zuccarello, St. Louis, Stepan, and others.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RKing85 said:


> Bettman has to be creaming himself with the LA/NY final.
> 
> If Chicago had won the cup again this year, you could maybe start to throw around the word dynasty. But two in three years won't be enough for the Kings to be considered a dynasty.


Not really. Chicago was smashing LA in local TV ratings.

I'd say that Chicago has more pull than LA. For whatever reason.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Mikey is right. Chicago was blowing LA out of the water in local TV ratings. Rangers vs Hawks would have probably broke records.

NBCSportsPR @NBCSportsPR · 10h
LA & Chicago both delivered best-ever NHL ratings on NBCSN for last night’s Gm 7. LA delivered a 4.8 HH rating, while Chicago scored a 22.7.

Chicago is just more of a hockey city, that's pretty much it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

And its not like Chicago is a small market.

Literally the 3 largest cities on the continent were the last three left. if Houston is in fact larger than Chicago, fuck them they don't have a team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Nash sucks. *Jackets won that trade easily.*
> 
> Kings in 5.


Still doesn't change the fact that Rick Nash, Jeff Carter, Marian Gaborik, Derick Brassard, John Moore, Derek Dorsett and Anton Stralman are playing in the Stanley Cup, and that has to KILL Blue Jackets fans. :wade

Source: I'm friends with Blue Jackets fans, and they haaaaaaaate the fact that either Rick Nash or Jeff Carter is guaranteed to win the Cup.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that Rick Nash, Jeff Carter, Marian Gaborik, Derick Brassard, John Moore, Derek Dorsett and Anton Stralman are playing in the Stanley Cup, and that has to KILL Blue Jackets fans. :wade
> 
> Source: I'm friends with Blue Jackets fans, and they haaaaaaaate the fact that either Rick Nash or Jeff Carter is guaranteed to win the Cup.


What do those players have to do with the Nash trade? lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Good off day article about Brad Richards who is called the real captain of the Rangers:

http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/rangers/post/_/id/3204/a-team-without-a-captain-think-again


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Going with Los Angeles in 7.

Cause them winning in 7 is what they do in these playoffs. Probably have to win both games 6 and 7.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Thought the Hawks were gonna do it. 

NY vs LA should be good. Lundqvist has to be a wall or LA in 5.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'll be pulling for the Rangers for my own complicated reasons but it doesn't seem like they are getting much respect from the prognosticators. This could be the stage for Lundqvist to become a transcendent star. It could be great for hockey because he's a good interview, has diverse interests, is in New York, and let's be honest, a good looking dude.

Perhaps I'm just trying to build a case against the Kings but I could totally see their offense going cold then getting frustrated if King Henrik is on his game. The Rangers also don't have a true #1 line but get scoring from all over. If one of those lines gets hot then that bodes well for New York's chances. Martin St. Louis has been solid, he just hasn't looked entirely comfortable since arriving in New York.

I'm hoping at some point in the series we get a soft-off between Jeff Carter and Rick Nash. Put a loose puck between them in the corner and first guy to get physical loses. It could take hours and hours of stick checking before that happens.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What does Lundqvist being a good looking dude have to do with the Stanley Cup Final :bosh


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Everything :javy


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



A$AP said:


> What does Lundqvist being a good looking dude have to do with the Stanley Cup Final :bosh


Has to do with his ability to be a cross-over star should the Rangers win and he be named MVP. As far as the actual ice hockey in the Final, not much.

Although it's always gotten rton2 ahead?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This final is just boring to me, i'm still gonna watch but i'm just not really interested in it at all. It kind of reminds me of the Kings/Devils final in 2012.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah I'm not that interested in the teams involved here. It's the finals, so I'll obviously be watching, but I don't really care. It'll be good hockey, but nothing will top that CHI/LAK series.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It's not the most interesting Final but there's an interesting dynamic. The Kings haven't faced a goalie like Lundqvist in years. They've way overperformed their regular season scoring output averages in the playoffs (granted Gaborik finding his stride accounts for some of that).

I think the sadness of knowing the off-season is upon us in like two weeks is starting to hit me.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> What do those players have to do with the Nash trade? lol


The fact that the Blue Jackets won the Nash trade has almost nothing to do with the fact that they're salty about Nash and Carter facing off in the Cup Finals, which is what we were talking about.

I'm sorry that your post was irrelevant.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> The fact that the Blue Jackets won the Nash trade has almost nothing to do with the fact that they're salty about Nash and Carter facing off in the Cup Finals, which is what we were talking about.
> 
> I'm sorry that your post was irrelevant.


Carter played like what, 30 games with the Jackets? lol. Jackets got Jack Johnson back and a 1st round pick for him. I'd say they made out just fine in that trade. Blue Jackets are making progress, they're an up and coming team. You don't build championships overnight.

Also, how was my post irrelevant when Alim said this to me?



> Lol. The bitterness is strong with this one. The Rangers are playing in the SCF and the Jackets are golfing. *I understand Columbus is a young team but to say they won that trade easily is laughable.* Both teams have benefited from the trade, clearly.


When i quoted your post i was just stating that Nash isn't all that good and that the Jackets won that trade quite easily. I'm sure they aren't all that salty tbh. They got some nice pieces back in those trades and they got some experience this season in the playoffs, couple more additions this off-season and they could potentially make a nice run next year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sure. Though talk to Blue Jackets fans sometime about their young talent. It's kind of hilarious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sexy Henrik?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

2 hours til game time.

Bettman presser in full effect. Bring on the awkward.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

World Cup returning in 2016 :mark:

Toronto :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Nash on that 3 on 1 :lmao.

He is where offense goes to die.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Richards/Richards.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings win 3-2 :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kings took that game over after the 1st period. Rangers had a 2-0 lead and blew it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Tough way to lose for the Rangers. I had a hockey game of my own so I only saw about the first period and a half. The Rangers speed seemed to have the Kings on their heels. Sounds like LA really tilted the ice the rest of the game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Tough way to lose for the Rangers. I had a hockey game of my own so I only saw about the first period and a half. The Rangers speed seemed to have the Kings on their heels. Sounds like LA really tilted the ice the rest of the game.


Kings out shot them 20-3 in the 3rd period lol.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Catching some of the replay. Carl Hagelin was a beast.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looks like the Pens are hiring Jim Rutherford as the GM. I hated it initially but Kevin Dupont reported that it's part of a succession plan for a young GM to take over for Rutherford. That makes it slightly better. Jason Botterill is the Pens AGM and is well regarded, some even thought he was going to get the job. My guess is he just wasn't ready yet.

I hope Rutherford brings Cam Ward with him. The talk that Fleury wants a contract extension this season is funny after the last couple years he's put in.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

bylsma finally got the boot

http://www.thestar.com/sports/hocke...s_hire_jim_rutherford_as_general_manager.html


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> bylsma finally got the boot
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/sports/hocke...s_hire_jim_rutherford_as_general_manager.html












I wasn't a huge fan of the Rutherford signing but he said he's pretty much only here for 2-3 years to groom one of Botterill, Guerin or Fitzgerald to be the next GM and i'm ok with that. I also loved how he ripped Bylsma on how he didn't know how to make in-game adjustments and how our 4th line needs to be retooled, he pretty much called out Adams and Glass which i loved. He said all the right things in the press conference to make me change my opinion on him, now he just needs to go out and do what he said.

I'm interested to see where Bylsma ends up. I'm hoping for Vancouver lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

2-0 up :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers are finished IMO.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

congrats to the kings on winning their second cup in three years.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Rangers are finished IMO.


On one hand, they blew 2 goal leads and lost in overtime twice.

On the other hand, they haven't trailed in the series during play.

If Vigneault can sell the team on the latter then we could have a series. Their best hope is Lundqvist totally shutting the door in Game 3. I don't think either goaltender has created doubt in the minds of the opposing offense.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That goal from Mitchell was :mark:

Sucks for NY though


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What did you all think of that third LA goal last night? Interference or not?

Personally I thought it was.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Was totally interference.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah, that goal shouldn't of counted. They really need to discuss reviewing those for next season at the GM meetings on Wednesday.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That was clearly an interference. Shame.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Heard about the interference and controversial goal, just watched it. Here it is for those who did not see it:






It looks like interference to me. Did McDonagh make contact? Yes but King forced his way into the paint and made no effort to leave.

I wish the NHL was more clear on what it and is not interference. That's not the easiest thing but there needs to be a clear standard and consistency.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well the Rangers haven't caught a single break. Add Marc Staal to the list with Rick Nash of overrated players. Nash is still #1, though.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

meh this one won't go more than 5, Quick has made some excellent saves though


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers lose again.

3-0 series lead :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Well the Rangers haven't caught a single break. Add Marc Staal to the list with Rick Nash of overrated players. Nash is still #1, though.


But but but but Rangers won that trade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can add Brad Richards to that list as well, man is he terrible.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The depression that the NHL season is about to end is hitting me now. Ugh. Time to brush up on the draft prospects.

NHL Draft will be June 27 and 28. Free agents may be signed as of July 1 for those wondering.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The depression that the NHL season is about to end is hitting me now. *Ugh. Time to brush up on the draft prospects.*
> 
> NHL Draft will be June 27 and 28. Free agents may be signed as of July 1 for those wondering.


I've been brushing up on em for a couple weeks now lol. Lots of good wingers in this draft.

Pens have the #22 pick. Some really good wingers will drop in this draft.

My top 3 are:
Ivan Barbashev




Nikita Scherbak




Josh Ho-Sang


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers have themselves to blame because they've been up in the first two games and had healthy leads. Tonight just showed the affects of losing such games, they take a toll. Figures this SC would be a dud as the entire playoffs were REALLY exciting. Only a dud in the sense of the series lead, Games 1 and 2 were actually fun but overall no one will remember the Rangers playing tough in them if L.A. ends up closing this out in 4 or 5. 

Their power play has been atrocious all playoff long and it's been maximally exposed. I think they're actually better scoring wise on the penalty kill.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Florida Panthers meeting with 6 potential coaching candidates including Dan Bylsma.

Bovada Gaming has the following candidates listed as Penguins coaching candiates: John Hynes (2/1), Mike Keenan (5/2), Willie Desjardins (4/1), John Stevens (4/1), Jeff Daniels (6/1), Todd Nelson (6/1), and Ron Wilson (9/1).

Out of that group, I would say Stevens is the guy I like the most. Hopefully learned from his stint with the Flyers and now under Darryl Sutter. Still not overly impressed with that group. It seems the Penguins need a veteran coach to crack some skulls (figuratively, of course).


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My short list:
1) Boucher
2) Dineen
3) Hynes
4) Ulf


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This series is obviously going to 7 games. LA gonna let NY win the next 3. LA just wants to win in 7 every series obviously.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

if the rangers were to come back and win it all, it would be the greatest moment in sharks franchise history 8*D


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> *Florida Panthers meeting with 6 potential coaching candidates including Dan Bylsma.
> *
> Bovada Gaming has the following candidates listed as Penguins coaching candiates: John Hynes (2/1), Mike Keenan (5/2), Willie Desjardins (4/1), John Stevens (4/1), Jeff Daniels (6/1), Todd Nelson (6/1), and Ron Wilson (9/1).
> 
> Out of that group, I would say Stevens is the guy I like the most. Hopefully learned from his stint with the Flyers and now under Darryl Sutter. Still not overly impressed with that group. It seems the Penguins need a veteran coach to crack some skulls (figuratively, of course).


Gallant was front runner before DB was fired according to E. Friedman but I'm seeing this list now:

Bylsma 
Wilson 
Peters 
Renney 
Crawford 
Gallant

Wouldn't mind guy who's won Lawd Stanley.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm pretty sure Gallant runs our powerplay (Habs), which was downright terrible most of the time and the only strategy is "get it to Subban". 

As for tonight, I hope the Kings complete the sweep.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> My short list:
> 1) Boucher
> 2) Dineen
> 3) Hynes
> 4) Ulf


Here's my issue with Boucher: he coached Sid in juniors so it would be viewed as just a move to placate him. Boucher also lost the locker room in Tampa. I like his tough guy attitude and I would probably be totally in favor if he hadn't coached Sid before.

Dineen is interesting. He also has ties to Rutherford. Is he tough enough? Bylsma was a pushover and the Penguins walked all over him.

Rick Tocchet is tight with ownership (ie Mario since Tocchet was a member of the 92 Cup team and frequently is seen in 66's owner suite) and I wouldn't mind seeing him be the bad cop assistant.

I still think the Penguins are trying to back channel their way to Babcock. Still don't see it happening but worth the effort. He would whip that team into shape.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Senators announce Jason Spezza has requested a trade. Very interesting development for the offseason. Puck Daddy already suggests Nashville as a possible destination. Could be a fit, they've never really had a #1 scoring option.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

GET YOUR BROOMS OUT FELLAS.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers decide they'll die another day...

Hank was boss. Got a little luck for the first time all series on a couple of those loose pucks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit, the Rangers need be thanking their lucky stars tonight. Shots were 41-19 Kings and 2 pucks got past Lundqvist but laid on the goal line.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Series is going to 7.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Series is going to 7.


Lol, no it's not. You wanna bet accounts on that?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Lol, no it's not. You wanna bet accounts on that?






This guy can't tell I'm joking. Look at my past few posts in here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Sidewinder400 said:


> This guy can't tell I'm joking. Look at my past few posts in here.


Can't remember em and didn't bother to look.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Lol, no it's not. You wanna bet accounts on that?


kinda like no one thought the Pens would lose in 7, either, right? 

fuck outta here

Also:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> kinda like no one thought the Pens would lose in 7, either, right?
> 
> fuck outta here
> 
> Also:


Yeah, sorry but the Kings aren't the Pens.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers about to shock the world.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Yeah, sorry but the Kings aren't the Pens.


would love to see your face if the Rangers pull off what the Kings pulled off in the first round of the SC Playoffs THIS YEAR.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Oh, and the Pens firing their coach and their GM because their goalie couldnt stop a beach ball was a pretty quick-trigger move that will prove to be a terrible one for at least the next 2 or 3 years. Rangers should safely win the division while the Pens struggle to remain relevant.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Oh, and the Pens firing their coach and their GM because their goalie couldnt stop a beach ball was a pretty quick-trigger move that will prove to be a terrible one for at least the next 2 or 3 years. Rangers should safely win the division while the Pens struggle to remain relevant.


I'm no Fleury fan but he wasn't the biggest problem on the Penguins this season. The players tuned the coach out. The locker room was law school library quiet. The GM has drafted poorly for basically his entire tenure. The team has not developed an in-house top 9 forward during Shero's tenure that wasn't a top 5 overall pick (Jordan Staal is the only one). It was anything but a quick trigger move. Our fanbase was calling for Bylsma's head after the Flyers playoff loss and demanding it after the Bruins playoff loss.

The Penguins will be relevant and a perennial division contender so long as they have Crosby, Malkin, Letang, Neal, and Fleury. Now can they be those things and still be considered underachievers? Absolutely. See the last 5 years.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:bosh

I love the people who comment about the locker room atmosphere and the "tuning out" of the coach. If the Pens lock up game 5 of the Rangers series, this isnt even a discussion. If the Pens didnt need a new coach (as made evident by your statement that they have A+ players who will perform under whoever) then why are you justifying the firing of just about everyone related to running the team?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :bosh
> 
> I love the people who comment about the locker room atmosphere and the "tuning out" of the coach. If the Pens lock up game 5 of the Rangers series, this isnt even a discussion. If the Pens didnt need a new coach (as made evident by your statement that they have A+ players who will perform under whoever) then why are you justifying the firing of just about everyone related to running the team?


Oh, it's a discussion. It's been discussed for years that the players tune out Bylsma or don't respect his authority. Check out the dumb penalties with no recourse against Philadelphia in 2012.

The firing is justified. The discussion of players performing was to show that some coaches on other team's would have had Bylsma's record and not been fired. Bylsma was fired because he had A+ players and B+ results.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Oh, and the Pens firing their coach and their GM because their goalie couldnt stop a beach ball was a pretty quick-trigger move that will prove to be a terrible one for at least the next 2 or 3 years. Rangers should safely win the division while the Pens struggle to remain relevant.


:maury

It's quite clear you don't know anything.

Stick to worrying about your Rangers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

thinking the Kings win tonight.

Although there is also a chance they throw games 5 and 6 just so they can win in 7 for maximum excitement.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rangers up right now. One more period to force a Game 6.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That 1st overtime was insane.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

CONGRATS LOS ANGELES~!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Poor Hank 

Congrats LA


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Congrats LA, that was one hell of a game


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Better team won. What a season for the Kings. Congrats to them and their fans.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*









Congratulations to the Los Angeles Kings the 2014 NHL Stanley Cup Champions! Bow Down to the Kings!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

How about Nash missing that open net in OT :lmao

WHAT A BUM


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

congrats to the kings.

jm can finally smile. season's over. 2014 off-season thread.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

/thread.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I should go to Africa and steal some Rangers champion shirts


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Is is October yet?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The leafs are sweeping this year

MARK MY WORDS


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What a great game to win the Stanley Cup on home ice. I've been watching hockey for a few years now (I started around the Kings 2012 playoff run) and I genuinely enjoyed their journey this year. I'm pretty sure the Kings are my team from now seeing as I didn't have one up to this point.

:mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Congrats to the Kings for a well played, and a tough gutsy postseason. Rangers actually played really well in 3 of their losses and this thing could have went an easy 6 possible 7 and maybe even a Rangers win in 5 if they hold on to win those first 2 games.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Nash sucks. Jackets won that trade easily.
> 
> *Kings in 5.*


I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Excited for the draft and Summer moves. Playoff interest really died for me after that Boston Montreal series. Just wasn't interested in any of the match ups.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Congrats to the Kings. A very mentally tough team. The Rangers have to be bummed but the Sharks even more so. They had LA on the ropes and couldn't close.

Bring on the moves.

I hope the Pens sign Daniel Winnik and maybe another bottom six guy with some size and character. Niskanen is too rich for their blood so he walks. Brooks Orpik, thank you for your service and good luck in your future endeavors. Bring on Despres and Domoulin for full time duty.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Another reason why i love hockey. Sutter’s son who has down syndrome lifting the cup.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well done Kings.

Chicago and LA, if they keep their cores together, will be the Western representatives in the Finals for the next 3-4 years.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I dunno Colorado, St. Louis and possibly Minnesota are all shaping into fine teams as well. The West is so much tougher than the Eastern Division its not funny.

And congrats Kings. Not who I wanted to win but they earned it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Swell pic there, Stad. Guy looks like he's never been happier !


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

According to Bob McKenzie, Andrei Markov wants 6 million per for 3 years. That seems....excessive.

Also Ales Hemsky is going UFA and the Jets appear open to trading anyone including Evander Kane.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm expecting a few teams to be very active this off-season if not more.

Toronto: will be active, need defense and better centre play. Kadri and Gardner will likely be trade bait. 
Pittsburgh: Need some changes, new management and coaching, new approach
Vancouver: major changes needed
St. Louis: Still can't get over the hump to have a deep playoff run


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

WINGS are obviously trading for spezza and signing gaborik.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Very intrigued to see who the Pens new coach will be. I think Niskanen and Orpik walk. Niskanen is very talented but won't be worth what a new team is going to pay him. My realistic dream lineup for the 2014-15 Pens would be something like:

Kunitz-Crosby-Bennett
Kulemin-Malkin-Neal
Dupuis-Sutter-Winnik
Gibbons-McCormick-Sill

Letang-Maatta
Martin-Despres
Bortuzzo-Scuderi
Dumoulin

Fleury
Zatkoff

I say realistic because I know Fleury will be back and they trust him. I do not.

I'm really interested to see where Spezza ends up. I think he fits in St. Louis where he can be the #1 scoring center but Backes is the leader.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> According to Bob McKenzie, Andrei Markov wants 6 million per for 3 years. That seems....excessive.
> 
> Also Ales Hemsky is going UFA and the Jets appear open to trading anyone including Evander Kane.


Markov would get that on the open market. Is he worth it? Nah, he's slowed down, but he's still a big piece to the Canadiens. 

The FA market is so weak for defensemen that there's no one to replace Markov with if we let him walk. Niskanen doesn't want to play in a big market from what I've been told from Pens fans I've talked to and the Habs and Coyotes aren't good trading partners for a deal that would include Yandle.

Habs absolutely must re-sign Markov or they're not making the playoffs next year. Re-sign him and then turn and try to deal Gorges or Emelin in a package deal to land a #3 defenseman to anchor the second pairing so Markov can be on a pairing with Subban.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Some of these draft day trade rumors flying around would be insane. 

Florida seems very open to trading 1st overall for starters. What a start that would be.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Who's gonna win the Desjardins sweepstakes? Vancouver or Pittsburgh?

I wasn't too high on him before but after doing some research on him he seems like he would be the perfect fit and people have been saying nothing but good things about him. He won 2 championships with Medicine Hat in juniors and he just won the Calder Cup 2 days ago with Texas. So he's proven to be a winner at every level besides the NHL. He just seems like the best choice for the candidates who have been interviewed. I'll be happy with either him or Ulf though. As long as the Pens don't hire Crawford or Wilson i should be ok with the decision lol.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Don't really care what Stan Bowman does this offseason. Need to re-sign Toews and Kane. That's all I care about. When that gets done, use Sharpy as trade bait to see what the organization can fetch for him.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sounds as though the Penguins are hiring Willie Desjardins. I don't know too much about him but Stad seems to like Willie. He's got a sweet mustache, so good start.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Sounds as though the Penguins are hiring Willie Desjardins. I don't know too much about him but Stad seems to like Willie. He's got a sweet mustache, so good start.


Yeah, i forgot to mention he has a sweet mustache lol.

Here's a good article if you wanna read up on him more.

http://www.theprovince.com/sports/h...ng+Desjardins+drum+Canucks/9876246/story.html


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

ESPN and TSN Insider Pierre LeBrun reports that Brad Richards has been bought out by the New York Rangers. I think he can still play but more as a secondary scorer, that contract was just too large. Interested to see where he ends up.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Good luck with Willie, guys. Heard he's flying over to Pittsburgh to be named HC. :troll


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Good hire by the Canucks getting Willie. They avoided Bylsma lol.

Not sure who the hell the Pens are gonna hire now? Ulf? Boucher? Dineen? those are the only 3 i'm ok with. I have this funny feeling it's gonna be either Hynes or Wilson though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Don't touch our Willie. 

Also, I'm immensely liking all the rumored returns for Kesler that have been floating around on the internets. Wherever he ends up we get PAID. 

Oh, and trading Tanev and the 6th for the first pick seems like a no-brainer since Reinhart is the man that we can build everything back up around (Linden MK.2).


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> he's got a sweet mustache, so good start.





Stad said:


> Yeah, i forgot to mention he has a sweet mustache lol.


That things worth at least an extra 30+ wins.

Don't know much about Panther's new coach in Gerard Gallant other than he coached JOHNNY HOCKEY HUBERDEAU in Jr. hockey and was pretty successful doing so; and that he was with us way back in 1999 in some aspect.

Bylsma was probably too expensive and with our money problems, this looks like the smartest choice.

ANOTHER new start in Florida but I'm excited with the young talent we've got in Barkov, Bjugstad, Gudbranson, COOLIKOV, ... trust in VINNY VIOLA!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I have no clue why Florida would even entertain trading this pick from their perspective. Ekblad is the type of D-Man you can build your whole team around.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

A$AP, I'm with you for the most part on Ekblad. My only concern is how much of a crapshoot drafting defensemen that high has been as opposed to forwards, which seem to be more easily evaluated. I did a little research on #1 overall defensemen picks over the past 20 or so years:

2006- Erik Johnson
1996- Chris Phillips
1995- Bryan Berard
1994- Ed Jovanovski
1992- Roman Hamrlik

You could argue that none of those guys has ever been a #1 defenseman in the NHL. Now here's the good news, with scouting being much more advanced, here's defensemen picked in the top 5 over the past 10 years:

2013- Seth Jones (4)
2012- Ryan Murray (2), Griffin Reinhart (4), Morgan Rielly (5)
2011- Adam Larsson (4)
2010- Erik Gudbranson (3)
2009- Victor Hedman (2)
2008- Drew Doughty (2), Zach Bogosian (3), Alex Pietrangelo (4), Luke Schenn (5)
2007- Thomas Hickey (4), Karl Alzner (5)
2006- Erik Johnson (1)
2005- Jack Johnson (3)
2004- Cam Barker (3)

I don't know if I'd consider anyone on that list a bust. Barker and Hickey are the closest things, I would think. You can argue that guys were picked too high or teams should have picked another player but there's still solid value in the majority of those picks.

With the way the forwards all seem clustered together near the top of this year's draft, Ekblad looks like the #1, whether it be to Florida or another team. I could see two reasons why they may trade the pick: 

1) There's two names listed above who the Panthers picked, Ed Jovanovski and Erik Gudbranson. Jovanovski was very good, if not elite. Even looking at the draft, it's not like they missed on a sure superstar to get him. Gudbrandson is only 22 but has struggled. When you look at the 2010 Draft, Ryan Johansen, Jeff Skinner, and Cam Fowler went in the next few picks. I remember being surprised at how far Fowler had fallen after hearing a lot about him. The Panthers could be gun shy about picking a defenseman so high.

2) Some team really likes Ekblad and offers them $Texas for the #1 overall pick.

I would conclude that Florida should hold on to that #1 pick and draft Ekblad unless a team goes way over the top on an offer.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

NHL Awards predictions everyone?

Here's mine:

Hart - Sidney Crosby 
Ted Lindsay - Sidney Crosby
Lady Byng - Ryan O'Reilly
Calder - Nathan MacKinnon
Selke - Patrice Bergeron
Vezina - Tuukka Rask
Norris - Duncan Keith
Mark Messier - Ryan Getzlaf
Masterton - Dominic Moore
Jack Adams - Patrick Roy


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pittsburgh need to pick up Kesler. He would be a great asset. Put him on a line with Neal and Sid.

I think they have the salary to pick him up.

Also trade trade Fleury, he's playing like shit.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So Awards:

Hart - Sidney Crosby 
Ted Lindsay - Sidney Crosby
Lady Byng - Ryan O'Reilly
Calder - Nathan MacKinnon
Selke - Anze Kopitar
Vezina - Tuukka Rask
Norris - Zdeno Chara
Mark Messier - Jonathan Toews
Masterton - Dominic Moore
Jack Adams - John Cooper

The Messier Award is strange to me. It's totally subjective. If the NHL were to add an award, I'd like to see a top defensive defenseman award. That can probably be better worded but the guys who are shutdown D aren't usually up for the Norris unless they can provide offense and throw big hits (Scott Stevens is the only guy I could think of who has been up for the Norris).


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

BREAKING: The #Flyers have acquired R.J. Umberger in exchange for Scott Hartnell.

Wow. Didn't see that coming. Umberger was solid in his time in Philly so it's possible he can become re-energized there. Hartnell's production has dropped off the last couple years but he can provide intangibles and be a clown in general. I'll be interested to see who gets the better of this deal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

No doubt the Jackets got the better of the deal. They were gunna buy Umberger out if they couldn't trade him and then the get Hartnell for him? Flyers organization is full of idiots.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

modano got in the hall before fedorov fpalm

fucking travesty


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Columbus just hosed the Flyers :lmao

Umberger was being talked about being bought out last week and today he traded for Hartnell. Holmgren must be running the show again.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hartnell teasing a face turn by saying he won't "mope around for two months" upon being dealt to Columbus, recalling Jeff Carter's brief stay with the Jackets. Funny given the rumors that surrounded Hartnell's now ex-wife and Carter.



Champ said:


> modano got in the hall before fedorov fpalm
> 
> fucking travesty


I don't think Federov is eligible yet because of his KHL playing time. It's not the NHL Hall of Fame so since he was still active, I don't think he's eligible yet.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> A$AP, I'm with you for the most part on Ekblad. My only concern is how much of a crapshoot drafting defensemen that high has been as opposed to forwards, which seem to be more easily evaluated. I did a little research on #1 overall defensemen picks over the past 20 or so years:
> 
> 2006- Erik Johnson
> 1996- Chris Phillips
> ...


Definitely agree. D-men are not only much harder to predict, but seem to have a lower percentage of actually panning out and take longer to develop. 

When you get one right though, you can turn a whole franchise around. And yes, Cam Barker is a fucking potato. :lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



> The Anaheim Ducks and Chicago Blackhawks seemingly have broken from the pack and are the front-runners for Ryan Kesler, multiple sources have told ESPN.com.


That team USA Kane Kesler line. :moyes8


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hatred for Kesler is strong in these parts, but I, for one, welcome our Canuck overlord to Chicago if we can get him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I heard Vancouver wants Saad or Teuvo Teravainen lol. Can't see the Hawks trading either one of those players.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I went 9/10 in my picks for the awards lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So you were wrong. Be better next time plz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Jessica, be nice now young lady.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi McQueen.

I'm still salty coming in this thread since Canada didn't win the IIHF World Championships of the World and Galaxies. 

Sorry Stad much love.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Why u heff 2 be mad JM


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looks as though the Pens are going to hire Mike Johnston as coach. He was coach and GM of the Portland Winterhawks last year but has been associate coach with the Canucks and Kings. I'll be doing some more research, not so sure about this hire.



Stad said:


> I heard Vancouver wants Saad or Teuvo Teravainen lol. Can't see the Hawks trading either one of those players.


Hawks can't do that. I wonder what the Ducks are offering. They have a lot of good young forwards and defensemen to entice the Canucks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I heard Anaheim is offering both of their first rounders (10th and 24th) and a prospect.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Hi McQueen.
> 
> I'm still salty coming in this thread since Canada didn't win the IIHF World Championships of the World and Galaxies.
> 
> ...


I forgive you, JM. <33333



Maelstrom21 said:


> Looks as though the Pens are going to hire Mike Johnston as coach. He was coach and GM of the Portland Winterhawks last year but has been associate coach with the Canucks and Kings. I'll be doing some more research, not so sure about this hire.
> 
> 
> 
> Hawks can't do that. I wonder what the Ducks are offering. They have a lot of good young forwards and defensemen to entice the Canucks.


He has a good resume, he completely turned the Winterhawks franchise around. He's gonna be a good fit for the players the Pens have, his system is more of a puck possession, puck management, tempo and pace type of system. I'm ok with this hire after doing some research on him, i'm more just happy the search is over.

Pens will be damn fun to watch this season that's for sure, expect a lot of goals lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

gaborik and callahan are staying with their teams.

callahan making close to 6 mil though :maury


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> gaborik and callahan are staying with their teams.
> 
> callahan making close to 6 mil though :maury


Yeah, Callahan is overrated as fuck. Bolts will regret that one.

Gaborik's term is good but the length is terrible. 7 years for a guy who has trouble staying healthy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Yeah, Callahan is overrated as fuck. Bolts will regret that one.
> 
> *Gaborik's term is good but the length is terrible*. 7 years for a guy who has trouble staying healthy.


Term is the length 

But yeah, that's a deal they'll probably regret. I'm actually surprised he stayed. Thought he would cash out and ride off into the sunset in obscurity signing for a fringe team.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I don't think they'll regret it at all. Low cap hit, long term, but it's front loaded and if he retires before the end of the deal, there is no penalty. Really great deal. I mean a year or two shorter would've been better, but I still don't think this will hurt them too much, especially if he retires before it's over.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

2 days 'till Reinhart is a Canuck :mark:

JK not going to happen instead it's gonna be EHLERS :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> I heard Vancouver wants Saad or Teuvo Teravainen lol. Can't see the Hawks trading either one of those players.


Ew. No thanks, Jeff. Stan better not even consider that. I'd argue Saad is better than Kesler at this stage.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

TSN's Bob McKenzie reports that both Patrick Kane and Jonathan Toews want 12 million per year in their next contracts. McKenzie also postulates that both would likely settle for something over 10 million but still....wa wa wee wa.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Don't know how the Hawks will afford to re-sign both Toews and Kane for that and put a team around them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Say goodbye to the Hawks good depth they have once those deals kick in if that happens.

Some poster on HFBoards that says he has connections to an NHL agent said Kesler is 100% getting traded to the Wings lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kesler to the Red Wings?

Yeah, and Grizzly Adams had a beard.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kesler and Spezza are the big fish today but lots of names in play.

James Neal and Evander Kane keep coming up but I can't see either moved today. Neal's trade value is low and I can't see Winnipeg giving up an elite talent like Kane unless the return was massive. Look at what happened with Seguin last off-season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ryan Kesler has been traded to the Anaheim Ducks for Nick Bonino, Luca Sbisa, and the 24th overall pick this season. Pretty hefty return. I bet the other teams being in the bidding drove up the price.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Big news. I always saw Kessler as one of the core canucks players, so it's a shame things had to end like this.

Can't decide who got the better deal :hmm:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I wanted the 10th pick and Etem :frustrate

Hope Sbisa is better for us than he ever was for the Ducks


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Canucks continue their hitting of the reset button, trade Garrison to Tampa for a 2nd


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What in the blue fuck is Vancouver doing


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Two bad deals in a row for the Nucks. Wonder if they're gunna try for the first overall, rumour had it they were interested. They now have two firsts and two seconds, could put a package together to get it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

They need to just completely hit the reset and approach the twins about a trade.

Granted, the only place they could go together is like the Islanders or Panthers. So yeah, in reality the Sedin's will be spending essentially the last 4 years of their careers in a rebuild lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Some think the Nucks are clearing cap space to make Bolland an offer. PLEASE TAKE HIM!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Could the Canucks be the team that's stupid enough to throw like 7 years/7+ million at Vanek AND Stastny?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Apparently JVR+ was traded to Florida for the 1st overall pick.

Oh my...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What the fuck is Toronto thinking?

I get it if there is a clear franchise talent to be had, but I don't rate Ekblad or Reinhart on that level. They could obviously turn into a franchise player, but it's not a can't miss situation like the first 4 picks last year.

Of course, I say this as a JvR mark who is still pissed at trading him away for Luke fucking Schenn.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

if this is true this is a great deal.

What are they thinking? They are thinking they are getting an elite franchise defenseman...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

No one has said the trade has happened. Rumour has it that's the offer. Nothing official yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It says the deal is centred around JVR. Florida would be stupid if they accepted JVR for the 1st overall pick.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lebrun was on the radio claiming the report was inaccurate and dreger's saying it's unlikely the leafs make any move unless it involves reimer.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Nope, no deal.

I'm thinking Canucks are most likely to get the 1st pick.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

In the cap era, clearing both Garrison and Kesler gives the Canucks flexibility. Now they just have to spend wisely.

Cap is going to be $69 million with a floor of $51 million. The plot thickens....


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm thinking they acquired more picks to throw them Florida's way for 1st. Then they go after FA's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

im going to miss bonino 


kesler better stay fucking healthy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*










Rumors going around now that they're gonna trade for the 1st overall pick.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rumours that the Nucks are offering 24th overall for Tyler Myers. Jeez, Nucks are all over everything!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Rumours that the Nucks are offering 24th overall for Tyler Myers. Jeez, Nucks are all over everything!


Just read that as well. Unreal, lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm hoping Sonny Milano is there for the Flyers at 17.

If we trade up, I hope Hexy does better than he did with his first trade as GM.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Possible 6th + 24th + Average forward (Rumored to be Shinkaruk) for the 1st overall offer tabled by the Canucks

Reinhart incoming :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah no. Didn't happen :sad:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Pittsburgh got fucked hard on that deal. How do you not even get to swap picks?

No complaints from me, though!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

EKBLAD


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Trade is pretty even i thought, would of liked the #11 as well but whatever. Neal will probably bomb hard in Nashville though, he won't have Malkin feeding him the puck. I'm still gonna miss him though, still not quite sure how i feel about the trade.

Hornqvist should thrive with Sid or Malkin. He's put up pretty damn good numbers in Nashville where he had to create offense on his own.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Wow, pretty interesting trade. I'd say Neal's numbers will drop drastically in Nashville.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*


----------



## Eazy-E (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Trade is pretty even i thought, would of liked the #11 as well but whatever. Neal will probably bomb hard in Nashville though, he won't have Malkin feeding him the puck. I'm still gonna miss him though, still not quite sure how i feel about the trade.
> 
> Hornqvist should thrive with Sid or Malkin. He's put up pretty damn good numbers in Nashville where he had to create offense on his own.


lol what the fuck? James Neal got traded to Nashville? Sucks for him, he was doing great for Pittsburgh, he couldn't of played for a better team either..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit i can't believe the Pens got Kasperi Kapanen at 22 :lmao

What a steal.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah, I like the pick for the Pens.

Wanted us to get him after Milano was taken, but we reached a bit like we usually do.

I'm pretty stoked they dealt Neal. Every time we played he always seemed like a big threat. It's the kind of happiness I had when J Staal was out of there. I don't think Hornqvist will turn into a PPG winger IMO. He'll most likely get back to his 30 goal per season pace, but I honestly don't think he turns into the top line winger James Neal turned into. Time will tell, though. Spaling is a dime a dozen bottom 6 guy.

EDIT: Really, it's actually not THAT bad


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Really happy with Nylander for the Leafs. So glad they took him instead of Ritchie.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



el dandy said:


> Yeah, I like the pick for the Pens.
> 
> Wanted us to get him after Milano was taken, but we reached a bit like we usually do.
> 
> ...


Really? i honestly think Hornqvist will outscore Neal next season playing alongside Crosby or Malkin. I don't even know who will be centering Neal in Nashville? I love Neal but he takes stupid penalties and acts like an idiot on the ice a lot of times. Neal also has trouble creating offense on his own, when Malkin is out of the line-up he goes invisible.

I hope it works out for both teams though in the end.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Anyone know what time the draft starts tomorrow?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



El Conquistador said:


> Wow, pretty interesting trade. I'd say Neal's numbers will drop drastically in Nashville.


That depends if they drastically change from Trotz's defensive system seeing as he's gone


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stinger Fan said:


> That depends if they drastically change from Trotz's defensive system seeing as he's gone


They will drop regardless. Neal was playing alongside one of the best players in the world lol. I will delete my account if Neal puts up 30+ goals next season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

William Nylander's mom is still very bangable. Hopefully he sticks around TO for the rest of her glory years.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> They will drop regardless. Neal was playing alongside one of the best players in the world lol. I will delete my account if Neal puts up 30+ goals next season.


If Nashville can get Spezza, then him breaking 30 will just be a matter health.

Big if, though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



el dandy said:


> If Nashville can get Spezza, then him breaking 30 will just be a matter health.
> 
> Big if, though.


That's true.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I think Spezza goes to St. Louis.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What you think of Nylander, JM? i thought it was a great pick tbh.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

My dirty secret: I've always liked Patric Hornqvist's game. He's a crease crasher who scores dirty goals. I did not want the Pens to deal James Neal but I can handle this return. Obviously there was a concerted effort to shake up that dressing room. Malkin and Neal had great chemistry together but Malkin began passing up too many opportunities to shot in order to feed Neal.

Spaling will be a solid bottom 6 guy, too. Hornqvist will fit in well with Malkin or possibly Crosby. Totally okay with this deal and could be thrilled with it once I see Hornqvist's chemistry with 71 or 87.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> What you think of Nylander, JM? i thought it was a great pick tbh.


I like what I've seen. Knack for scoring goals and can create his own play. He needs to get about 25 pounds bigger lulz.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Roman Polak to the Maple Leafs. I like that trade.. I've always liked him on St. Louis, it should be great having him on Toronto.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sam Reinhart's mom was the GOAT.

Spezza blocked a trade to Nashville, so that's not happening.

Nikita fucking Scherbak. So happy about that pick.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Fuckin' awful trade for the Leafs. Gunnarsson is a better player and the Leafs added a pick...and retained salary. Got fucking fleeced.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rockstar how much do you even know about Polak.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I know his possession stats aren't as good as Gunnar's even though he was on a better defensive team.

Polak is a 4-5 D-man is we're lucky. Gunnarsson certainly shouldn't have been the #2 d-man on the Leafs, but he's still better than a 4-5 guy. Leafs traded a top 4 d-man + pick + salary retained for a bottom 2 d-man.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

On paper, Polak seems like a good fit to be paired with Reilly or Gardiner I would think.

Leafs fans would know better, though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Barring a trade, it's likely we'll get Gleason-Polak, which will be a terrible pairing. Gardiner will likely end up with Phaneuf and Rielly with Franson. Hoping for another trade or a free agent signing, the Leafs just made their bad defence worse.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Slightly off topic but I rediscovered the joys of NHL 2004 thanks to my cousin's old gamecube that he found. 

Dat Canuck team and holy fuck the soundtrack doesn't go softly :faint:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sabres buying out Christian Ehrhoff. Solid player on a bad contract. If I'm a middle of the road free agent, I'm calling the Sabres for a 1 year/8 million dollar deal to help them hit the cap floor. Buffalo must really want McDavid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Slightly off topic but I rediscovered the joys of NHL 2004 thanks to my cousin's old gamecube that he found.
> 
> Dat Canuck team and holy fuck the soundtrack doesn't go softly :faint:


I sold NHL '09 with a bundle of games once (got back like $100 so that was nice) but when I got home I noticed I only got like 99 cents for the game and I was fucking pissed. I miss that game, haven't played the latest 2 but I think '09 was the best one at that point.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I just found out that the Phoenix Coyotes officially changed their name to the Arizona Coyotes. I was reading something on the draft and saw it. Even with the new ownership, this basically means they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Holy shit its PF. :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Still alive, Queen.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

MDZ probably won't get qualified tomorrow.

Still time to do an MDZ for Lecavalier trade! Come on, Nashville! Neal would score upwards 15 goals with Vinny as his center! 

Seriously, can't wait to see Lecavalier traded after July 2. Rid this team of Holmgren's final mistake.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Sabres buying out Christian Ehrhoff. Solid player on a bad contract. If I'm a middle of the road free agent, I'm calling the Sabres for a 1 year/8 million dollar deal to help them hit the cap floor. Buffalo must really want McDavid.


I'm pretty sure I read that every non-playoff team is on equal playing field for the #1 overall pick but the last place team can't move below #2. So they'd get Eichel for sure, possibly McDavid.

Habs should take a look at Ehrhoff. We do need help on D.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Rumours of the Leafs trying to acquire Gorges from Montreal. I think Franson could be heading the other way. Likely to get rid of Gleason then, so I could see him getting bought out or maybe there is some truth to the Gleason/Vinny trade rumour. I think the Leafs could end up with these D pairings:

Gorges-Phaneuf 
Gardiner-Boyle
Rielly-Polak


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Sam Gagner to Phoenix , er, sorry to Arizona. Tampa is also plotting something with salary dumping both Purcell and Crombeen then moving Nate Thompson to Anaheim. Coyotes have Hanzal-Gagner-Vermette down the middle. Pretty solid.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gorges blocked a trade to Toronto.

Names that I read that could have gone back to MTL were Lupul, Franson or Kadri.

EDIT: They want to fucking trade Gorges to bring in Boyle. God dammit, MB. fpalm


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Montreal get PA Parenteau and a 5th for Danny Briere.

Gives me hope that Lecavalier can actually bring something of use back in a trade.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So the madness begins at noon....unless some trades go down. The guys I'm really intrigued to see where they go:

Paul Statsny (get the feeling he's going back to Colorado but St. Louis is also an option)
Benoit Pouliot (keep hearing Pittsburgh and Ottawa)
Jarome Iginla (Minnesota, San Jose)
Milan Michalek (hearing lots of teams)
David Bolland (Florida reunion with Tallon could be in the cards)
Thomas Vanek (plenty of options, Minnesota has been rumored for a long time)

Matt Niskanen (lots of interest, I get the feeling Tampa)
Christian Ehrhoff (lots of teams in on him)

Ryan Miller (Hearing Vancouver)
Martin Brodeur (Montreal would be fitting but it's more likely Pittsburgh, Washington, or Toronto)

There's tons more but that's all off the top of my brain. For the Penguins, I see them signing Kulemin, a depth forward, and maybe a depth D. If they sign Brodeur or Pouliot then things could get interesting.


----------



## SantinosCobra (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Woo Lightning acquire Gagnar


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm hoping for any 2 of Kulemin, Hemsky or Pouliot. If JR lands any 2 of those i'll be happy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Flyers are interested in Ott.

Yuck. I can't remember the last off-season where I felt like we didn't fuck something up (maybe when we got Pronger? Long term it did fuck us up, but I felt great going into that season)

Dangerously close to writing this off-season off as another failure given the pretty bad Hartnell trade. If we can trade Vinny while taking back someone with only a year or two of contract remaining, I'll call it even.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

#1 I want the Leafs to land Stastny.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> #1 I want the Leafs to land Stastny.


I think he'll end up with the Blues or re-signing in Colorado.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Spezza to Dallas for a good prospect, 2 other whatever pieces, and a 2nd.

Jim Nill is a fucking wizard with what he has done with the Stars in only a little bit over a year on the job.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> I think he'll end up with the Blues or re-signing in Colorado.


Probably. But I can hope.



el dandy said:


> Spezza to Dallas for a good prospect, 2 other whatever pieces, and a 2nd.
> 
> Jim Nill is a fucking wizard with what he has done with the Stars in only a little bit over a year on the job.


Leafs have been looking for a 1st line centre for what feels like forever. Dallas has acquired two in a year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ehrhoff to the Pens 1 year/ 4 million. 

There's your steal of the day. Amazing signing by JR. 

Hopefully this means Scuds is on his way out.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

How upset must Nashville be that Spezza refused to waive his no trade for them but did for Dallas? Love the move for the Stars.



Stad said:


> Ehrhoff to the Pens 1 year/ 4 million.
> 
> There's your steal of the day. Amazing signing by JR.
> 
> Hopefully this means Scuds is on his way out.


Love this signing.

Scuderi could be on the way out but Paul Martin could also be which could just be wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Jealous of that Ehrhoff signing. Fucking Penguins

And someone gave Pouliot 5 years. Yikes


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Gorges traded to Buffalo? Wow. Toronto looks like paradise compared to that mess. I wonder if Bergevin did this to be spiteful. I kind of hope so. Drama = Ratings.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Stastny to the Blues.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

4 year term and 7 per.

Fair deal, all things considered. Like it for St. Louis.

I'm really surprised at the the term.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Statsny to the Blues. I figured they'd get Spezza. Same difference. They needed a centre.

Gorges to the Sabres, poor guy.

Can't believe Camilleri got a 5 year deal...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Cammalieri to NJ. 5 years, 5 million. Seems like a lot but he can score. Devils need goals.

Jussi Jokinen to the Florida Panthers. 4 years, 4 million. Best of luck to him but the Pens shouldn't have matched that deal.

LA Kings supposedly talking to the Pens about Paul Martin. Please. Please. Please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I am shocked NJ gave him a 5 year deal. Seriously shocked.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If I read "Ott to Flyers: 4 year - 4 million"... so help me god


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

David Bolland to the Panthers. Exhale Leafs fans, that's a big non-signing for you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

5 year/27.5 million are the terms for Bolland. Yikes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Man, 5.5 over 5 years. 

What the fuck?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

5.5 million for Bolland :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Anton Thun deserves a raise. Good for Bolland I guess.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I can't be the only one getting Leino/Clarkson vibes from that deal.

I understand there is a cap floor to reach, but god damn bottom 6 guys are starting to make top 6 money


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Brooks Orpik is supposedly a Washington Capital. Joe Vitale to Phoenix for 3 years in news that only Stad and I will be interested in.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This situation is completely different though. Clarkson was the top rated free agent of the class on most media outlets. He was going to get paid. It obviously didn't work out (yet) for Toronto but regardless of where he went he was going to get the years and term he wanted. 

I'm not sure what could have motivated this deal for Florida or how Bolland had the leverage to get that kind of contract.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Ryan Miller to Vancouver for 3 years, 18 million. Hmm...

Penguins sign goalie Thomas Greiss and winger Blake Comeau.

I'm surprised at how quiet the Red Wings have been so far but I bet they're in on Niskanen and Stralman.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

ORPIK GOT 5 YEARS FROM THE CAPS.

:maury


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> ORPIK GOT 5 YEARS FROM THE CAPS.
> 
> :maury


27.5 million????????????

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I can't wait for the buyout in 3 years. That's insane. Worst contract of the day.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What did Toronto give for Matt Frattin. I got a TSN alert that cut off the end and then when I went to the app there's nothing there. That app is horrible.

NVM found it now, next to nothing. Good. I liked him in 2012/13 on Toronto. Showed signed of being a decent 15-20 goal scorer.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Nice piece of business for Minny getting Vanek at 3/6.5.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hawks close to getting Brad Richards. Smart signing as long as it isn't for too much $$$.

Maple Leafs giving Stephane Robidas 3 years, 9 million is a lot. Robidas is a warrior but he's had two major knee injuries in the last couple years and is 37 years old.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> What did Toronto give for Matt Frattin. I got a TSN alert that cut off the end and then when I went to the app there's nothing there. That app is horrible.
> 
> NVM found it now, next to nothing. Good. I liked him in 2012/13 on Toronto. Showed signed of being a decent 15-20 goal scorer.


Don't like the move. D'Amigo for Frattin is basically a wash except D'Amigo is several years younger and can play the PK. 

Don't like the Robidas move either. Dude is 37 and has had two major injuries. Leafs next buyout in a season or two.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Eh I've seen nothing that exciting from D'Amigo. Frattin has at least shown he is capable of scoring in the NHL.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Really liking the NJ signing of Havlat for 1 yr/1.5. Solid, low risk move.

Red Wings out on Niskanen. I think it has to be Tampa.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Eh I've seen nothing that exciting from D'Amigo. Frattin has at least shown he is capable of scoring in the NHL.


Frattin had 7 points in 44 games last season. D'Amigo had 3 in 22. Pretty much equal. But yeah, Frattin did have 13 in 25 with the Leafs before, hopefully he can put up decent points again.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

to put it into context, orpik is now earning more $ than the likes of hossa, benn, backes, oshie, and gaborik :ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Stralman gets 5 years/20 million from Tampa. The Orpik deal looks more and more insane as the day goes on.

So Niskanen to San Jose possibly?

UPDATE: Actually was 5 years/22.5 million. Still a good deal.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Deryk Engelland just got 3 years 8.7 from the Calgary Flames.

Fire everyone working for the Calgary Flames. He's a 6/7 defenseman. All the old Penguins are getting overpaid. The league must think the Penguins are the best.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

vanek to the wild, iginla to the avs, ryan miller to the nucks.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So Vancouver went from being underwhelming from a goalie standpoint (and in general, but that's still the case 8*D) to being set for the foreseeable future in one off season. Some solid GM'ing.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

What in the mother fuck are the Washington Capitals doing? Reminds me of the off season where the Rangers got both Gomez and Drury.

7 years @ 40.25 million for Niskanen. Pair that with the Orpik deal, and just... I have no more words.

EDIT: Actually, I have 8 words for them: Hope you have both compliance buy outs remaining.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Caps love them Pens leftovers :lmao.

Couldn't of happened to a better franchise.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Now I know what everyone else felt like when they'd watch us throw stacks of money and long terms at guys whilst we were under the Holmgren regime lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



el dandy said:


> EDIT: Actually, I have 8 words for them: Hope you have both compliance buy outs remaining.


That won't do them any good. For compliance buyouts the contract had to have been signed before the lockout (September 15, 2012).


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Caps love them Pens leftovers :lmao.
> 
> Couldn't of happened to a better franchise.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Claude Giroux arrested in Ottawa. Some incident with a police officer. Uh oh.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Claude Giroux arrested in Ottawa. Some incident with a police officer. Uh oh.


Oh, this is gold. From Puck Daddy



> Although few details were immediately available, a source said Giroux was arrested for repeatedly grabbing the buttocks of a male police officer. Sources say alcohol was involved.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...ux-arrested-for-copping-a-feel-143634932.html

Oh my. Pens, Devils, and Rangers fans should have a field day with this.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Oh, this is gold. From Puck Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giroux :lel


Spezza going to Stars instead of Preds. :jose


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Stars also got Hemsky. Him and Spezza playing together before is certainly going to make their line click I think.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:lmao That's tremendous

G grabbin dat ass



JM said:


> That won't do them any good. For compliance buyouts the contract had to have been signed before the lockout (September 15, 2012).


Good to know


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So, Giroux grabbed a male officer's ass here yesterday. :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I can't believe how much Kulemin got. I was hoping the Pens could sign him between 3-3.50 per year. He gets 4+ per from the Islanders? Sounds like him and Grabovski were looking to be reunited. Pens couldn't do that with Crosby-Malkin-Sutter-Goc. No need for another expensive center.



RatedR10 said:


> So, Giroux grabbed a male officer's ass here yesterday. :lmao


This will never not be funny to me.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

G = The Big Bad Booty Daddy


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kuli is a vastly underrated player but I wouldn't have given him that much money. Islanders should enjoy his play though. Always gives 100% effort, tough in the corners, can shoot the biscuit. Pair him with a playmaker and he could regain his goal scoring form.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

He'll be paired with Grabovski. Their agent was already told that they would be paired together apparently. No doubt Kule will get his scoring touch back just like Grabo and MacArthur did when they left the Leafs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hello everyone, it's me JM. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this Mike Santorelli character. What can I expect from him? Possible Canuckerfucker fans will know. Also, if anyone knows anything about Petri Kontiola that would be just peachy. I know he played pretty well in the Olympics for Finland. Hello again. Bye everyone.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kontiola is (was) among the better centers outside the NHL. Great hockey iq and passing with a fairly good shot and hands. FO% of 53.1 last year. He has also played with Komarov on the national team and has pretty good chemistry with him. Also he is dumb as fuck.


Spoiler: videos


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

(Y) Thanks man.

That goal at 1:05ish in the middle video was sick.

Can he kill penalties?

Leafs lost McClemment () who was one of the best penalty killers in the league. 

Immensely glad that the Leafs got Komarov back. He was huge for the Leafs 2 years ago.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

He can. I'd say he's decent at it. Not exceptionally great and not a great replacement for McClement at that part, but still decent.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hopefully he doesn't suck. Leafs have been shelled pretty good this offseason so they are going to need these new (and returning) guys to step up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If Subban's next contract is two fucking years I'm going to lose my shit. That is absolute worst case scenario since it'd take him to UFA.

Bergevin has to stop fucking around and give him his money on an 8 year deal. Don't let this shit get to arbitration.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

OJ to Preds for 2,5 mil and with a 1 year contract. Thoughts?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> OJ to Preds for 2,5 mil and with a 1 year contract. Thoughts?


Best they could do once they whiffed on Spezza, Statsny, Thornton, and Lecavalier.

I think Olli is a decent player, just not a #1 center. The Preds have 3 centers who would be considered 2/3 centers.

The one year deal just shows it's a short term thing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> OJ to Preds for 2,5 mil and with a 1 year contract. Thoughts?


I bet James Neal is pumped. He goes from having Malkin as his center to Olli Jokinen lol. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

A little late but, RYAN KESLER! :banderas :hb :mark:


----------



## TheWhistler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

must say the Caps have done great this off season adding two great players to boost what was a weak defense compared to the rest of the division. really looking forward to this new season


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Caps have done great? They signed two defencemen to ridiculous contracts. Will help them now, but in three years? Five years? They'll be kicking themselves.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If you want to sign guys to make you better you need to be willing to give long term deals these days. Can you really blame them? Whoever signed them would have had to do so for the same length. These are signings teams need to make if they want to win. Where these players are at 3, 4 or 5 years from now you worry about later. Just the way it is now unfortunately.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Caps with those contracts :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lol what are you laughing at? Getzlaf has an 8 year contract with an 8.25 million dollar cap hit. Perry has 8 years at 8.63 million. Both of these contracts take these players late into their 30s. Good luck with them being worth that at 37 lol.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Niskanen's deal with the Caps is defensible, he was the top UFA defenseman and he's relatively young. The salary cap will keep going up so by the later years of the deal, there could be a lot of guys making more than Niskanen will be. It's risky because Niskanen's offensive production last season was an outlier in his career but there's enough upside to keep the contract from being instantly horrible.

Brooks Orpik's contract, on the other hand, is awful. He was already losing some of his speed and that won't improve with Orpik already being 33 years old. As a Pens fan, I've watch a lot of Brooks Orpik play and he can throw some game-changing open ice hits. The downside to that is he can miss open ice hits frequently and leave his team in a bad situation. Plus Orpik is not very physical in front of his own net. I'm amazed he as able to get that term and that salary from Washington.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I think everyone accepts these terms now assuming the cap will go up. If Orpik makes there team better, again, you can't really blame them. It's 1 less year, he is old but he was probably getting interest elsewhere as well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> lol what are you laughing at? Getzlaf has an 8 year contract with an 8.25 million dollar cap hit. Perry has 8 years at 8.63 million. Both of these contracts take these players late into their 30s. Good luck with them being worth that at 37 lol.


Still a better deal then over paying for Orpik and Niskanen, At least Perry & Getzlaf are gonna be elite for the majority of there contracts unlike the other 2.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I just don't see it that way. If there's players you want you have to pay for them. Players are not going to take paycuts to join the Capitals. Could they have got either for 3yr/12million dollar deals? No. These players are on the open market. There are 30 teams in the league. Players have all the leverage.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I mean if it works out kudos to the Caps, I just think the price they spent for some D was a little absurd considering who the 2 players are.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> I think everyone accepts these terms now assuming the cap will go up. If Orpik makes there team better, again, you can't really blame them. It's 1 less year, he is old but he was probably getting interest elsewhere as well.


Orpik will make them worse. Trust me. He has been god awful for 2 seasons now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lol maybe so. You would know more about him than I. I think the fact remains though, if you want players you need to pay for them. And that players have all the leverage in these situations.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> lol maybe so. You would know more about him than I. I think the fact remains though, if you want players you need to pay for them. And that players have all the leverage in these situations.


I think there are two different arguments in play here. Everyone is right. JM is right because you should go get your guys if you can in free agency. The players have the leverage so the teams are basically at their mercy. The Capitals did a good job of getting their guys but I think the argument is that they did a poor job of scouting who "their guys" should be. It's great execution of a poor plan.

Now onto a pet peeve of mine: ESPN hockey coverage. The ESPY voting is going on now and we know they butcher the hockey categories. That's a given. And we know that hockey will not get equal representation in cross-sport awards like Male Athlete of the Year, etc. Again, given. So hockey gets a game in one of the 3 Game of the Year nominees. It was Game 5 of the Kings-Rangers Stanley Cup Final. A fine game, sure, but anyone who watched the playoffs knows you could pick 2 games from the Hawks-Kings series alone which were better. 

What annoys me is ESPN did it with college football where the Iron Bowl was the nominee, despite not being the championship game and the NFL, where the Chiefs-Colts game was not the Super Bowl but was the best game. It's like some intern said "the Cup clinching game went to OT" and they picked that one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kane and Toews both re-signed for 8 years, 84 mil. Our franchise will stay successful for the next 8 years. :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Big news day for this part of the NHL off-season:

- Toews and Kane extensions had to happen. Sharp or Seabrook could be out because of these deals but Chicago had no choice and those guys deserve it.

- Corey Schneider gets 6 years 42 million from the Devils. A risk? Sure but it's a calculated risk. With Brodeur out the door, the Devils needed to sign up their guy. Seems a bit steep, time will tell.

- Sidney Crosby MAY need wrist surgery. Supposedly was injured in the playoffs. Rumors say he's been rehabbing the wrist and it is not responding so surgery is likely. Should be ready for camp.

- Now let's add Dany Heatley signing with the Ducks. Very interesting. He's really slowed down but his hands are there. On a 1 year 1 million deal, he should be motivated.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



El Conquistador said:


> Kane and Toews both re-signed for 8 years, 84 mil. Our franchise will stay successful for the next 8 years. :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


Depth will take a hit for sure. 

Crosby's contract looks like a bargain now, i love it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm not sure Heatley has it in him anymore to be an impact player after watching his time in Minnesota. Personally that deal seems a little steep to me.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Stad said:


> Depth will take a hit for sure.
> 
> Crosby's contract looks like a bargain now, i love it.


Sure will. Hawks have just over $3M in cap space next season with only 15 players signed. No doubt they'll be trading someone like Sharp to make space.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I miss this sport so much. Can't wait for October.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Finally a little bit of news.

Sidney Crosby will NOT require wrist surgery and will continue with rehab. I hope the Penguins are doing the right thing with this and Sid is ready for next year.

Also, Mike Ribeiro signs a 1 year deal with Nashville for a little over 1 million. Good deal for the Preds. Ribeiro will help their power play and could pair with James Neal. Makes sense to put a guy who doesn't shoot (Ribeiro) with a guy who pretty much only shoots (Neal). In case you aren't sold on the deal, Ribeiro will be making about 300k less than Tanner Glass and almost 2 million less than Deryk Engelland.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

http://www.thescore.com/nhl/news/539519


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The possibility of the Panthers leaving Florida is intriguing. I know there's some good fans there but hockey hasn't caught on like in many other markets. Unless it's college football in Florida, all the teams have support when they are good. Look at the Miami Marlins, Orlando Magic, Jacksonville Jaguars, and watch the Miami Heat this year.

I think it would be so funny if the Panthers moved to Seattle, just because Luongo would go back to the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

If any market is "deserving" of an NHL team, it is Quebec City without question. Building an arena without any promise of a team unlike us here in Seattle, AND lost their team solely for money reasons, having the torture of seeing their ONLY major team win it all the first year in Denver. Sonics fans have NO IDEA about the pains of relocation.

That said, I do want an NHL team pretty badly, but like the Sonics, only when the time is right for the market and the league. You cannot relocate the Panthers to a more different market than Seattle too. Opposite corner of the nation, different climate, different culture, different personality, different physical geography.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kansas City built one too, FYI.

I could see the Panthers moving (with the Coyotes about a decade behind), and the next three franchises being Seattle, Quebec and KC.

Not sure who would get the Coyotes if they ultimately move. Maybe Portland if the NHL is a huge hit in Seattle.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Minot North Dakota Coyotes IMO.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Super Sonic said:


> If any market is "deserving" of an NHL team, it is Quebec City without question.


thank you for putting my city over. I only expect QC to get a team when bettman decides to expand and add a second squad to even out the conferences. i'd have the nordiques replace columbus in the east and put seattle in the west. everybody wins this way and both conferences have their 16 teams.

speaking of deserving cities though, it's beyond me why houston doesn't already have an nhl team. pretty sure they're the 4th biggest city in the US. iirc they had a wha team at one point, but yeah, if they have an mls team, a hockey franchise could surely work over there.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> thank you for putting my city over. I only expect QC to get a team when bettman decides to expand and add a second squad to even out the conferences.


Everyone and their more has QC and Seattle penciled in as the next two expansion franchises.

I talked to a longtime front office executive with ties to Quebec a year or two ago, and he said he thought it was only a matter of time until the Coyotes would move to QC. Obviously, the new arena deal will give them an extension in Arizona, but it seems like QC getting a new team is not so much a matter of 'if' but 'when.'


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

:mark:

did you enjoy sakic and forsberg in their prime btw? :jose

that young nordiques core was GOAT, but I don't think they would've won a cup without an elite goaltender. roy would've never been traded here.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> :mark:
> 
> did you enjoy sakic and forsberg in their prime btw? :jose
> 
> that young nordiques core was GOAT, but I don't think they would've won a cup without an elite goaltender. roy would've never been traded here.


Of course I did. Forsberg's my all-time favorite player. I tried to model my soccer game after him as a kid. I doubt they would have gotten Roy in Quebec. And I doubt I'd be working here if the Nordiques never moved.

My uncle wouldn't have gotten a Cup ring in '01 either.

All in all, I think the pros outweigh the cons. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

forsberg was so amazing. :jose


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Ranch Dressing said:


> forsberg was so amazing. :jose


Why the FUCK am I still not able to +rep you? :mcgee3


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I think the Panthers will end up moving to Quebec City. City is looking into moving Florida and I think they'll find a way to make it happen, but not in time for this season, obviously. I think they'll be ready to be moved in time for the 2015-16 season which is when the Quebec City arena is set to be finished. Perfect timing.

If and when the NHL expands, I think it'll be Seattle and Vegas who get it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I could see The Panthers moving to QC as well. If only not to further miz up the new divisions. Coyotes will probably end up in Seattle if they end up getting a team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> I think the Panthers will end up moving to Quebec City. City is looking into moving Florida and I think they'll find a way to make it happen, but not in time for this season, obviously. I think they'll be ready to be moved in time for the 2015-16 season which is when the Quebec City arena is set to be finished. Perfect timing.
> 
> If and when the NHL expands, I think it'll be Seattle and Vegas who get it.


The irony of QC finally getting its first Stanley Cup appearance (by inheriting Florida's '96 trip), and it was a sweep at the hands of the team that had just moved from Quebec that year. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

1 yr/3.3 million for Franson. 3.3 million is obviously a steal for Franson but I hate these 1 year deals. Gonna have to be paid next year.

And Quebec City should get a team, Hamilton should get a team, hell even Windsor could get a team to steal some Canadian slimy Red Wings fans back. All these failed southern markets need to go.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Doubt Franson is even around next year. Leafs already tried to trade him, clearly want to move him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Depends where they are come February. Franson is so grossly underrated. He is their best puck moving defenseman a lot of the time.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Doubt he makes it to February. In fact I doubt he makes it to October as a Leaf.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I have no idea why they'd rather give Phaneuf 8 million than Franson 4.5 or something like that. 

I'm not a Phaneuf hater or anything, I doing mind him at all actually but Franson out plays him quite a bit of the time.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Because Phaneuf is better than Franson in every way. Franson is bad defensively. Only reason he puts up so many points is because he's on the top PP unit.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Antoine Roussel settles with Dallas before arbitration hearing. 4 years/8 million. Dallas is building a nice group of forwards. Roussel is blue collar with some scoring upside (14 goals last year).

Some of the southern USA teams need to relocate. We tried it, it worked in some cities, but the situations in places like Florida and Phoenix just embarass the NHL. Quebec City and Seattle are the most attractive spots. I bet Phoenix stays but I could see Florida going north. The way the division were set up with realignment, two new teams are coming via expansion. Seattle can have one. The other is really a toss up. Kansas City? Las Vegas? It's probably a team out West, just for divisions sake.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Because Phaneuf is better than Franson in every way. Franson is bad defensively. Only reason he puts up so many points is because he's on the top PP unit.


Franson isn't bad defensively. He's not great but he's a smart player.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm more forgiving to keep the Panthers in Florida until they can string together 3 consecutive playoff appearances. 

Living in Atlanta, it disappointed me greatly that the Spirit Group gave up on them considering they only made the playoffs once during their tenure and they ranked 21 in attendance that season (which was better than Boston, Jersey, Chicago, and St. Louis). That being said, I understand why they had to move and obviously Winnipeg is a better choice, but I just wish they had the chance to see a playoff team for more than one season before writing off the market again. Hockey in Atlanta didn't work out because of lack of fans supports per se, it didn't work because during their 10 years they went through 3 rebuilds. Everyone likes a winner (see Chicago, Pittsburgh, and Boston during their rebuild periods).

I think the Panthers could have staying power IF they iced a constant playoff team. They've been one of the most poorly run organizations over the last decade. Not the fans problem, that's ownership and managements problem.

Arizona, on the other hand, has no business having a hockey team. During their 3 year playoff and WCF run, you know where they ranked in attendance? 29, 30, and 30 with an average of about 70% capacity. Now that, my friends, is the definition of an NHL franchise failure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I don't think you can base it off attendance when they are in the playoffs though as there are years where they don't be in the playoffs. The successful franchises are going to have fans regardless. 

I didn't see a huge problem with Atlanta. 

Carolina needs to go, complete fair weather fans.
The Florida teams, relying greatly on Canadian snow birds.
Phoenix, I was sold when they asked a bunch of people in a Phoenix sports bar and a good chunk had never heard of them.

Put a team in Quebec City, Seattle, Hamilton, hell even try Milwaukee or something. Jump into that big Hawks fan zone.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> I don't think you can base it off attendance when they are in the playoffs though as there are years where they don't be in the playoffs. *The successful franchises are going to have fans regardless. *


That's the point: Success.

I'm not even gonna use the Pyro measurement of success by saying "Championship or anything else is a failure." My bar is consistent playoff team. If you can't draw when you're icing a competitive team that makes the playoffs, then there is no hope for you.

Look at the "best hockey fans in a great hockey market" Chicago Blackhawks. Before Toews and Kane, the Blackhawks were bottom 5 in attendance every fucking year. Now, where are they? Top of the list. Where were the fans during the Karpovtsev and Daze years? Not at the United Center, that's for sure. 

Same for the Bruins during their brief rebuilding post lockout. They were towards the bottom. But these are bedrock franchises so they don't get held to the same standard.

My point is, how do people expect the game to grow in non-hockey markets when, with some of the teams, they have had zero success or recent long periods without? What, then, is driving force that will draw fans to the arena? The love of the game? Please. Not everyone can be Toronto who were utter shit on the ice for years, but still were at full capacity.

Florida went 10 years without playoffs and then they went back in the basement for another rebuild. Same thing with Atlanta. How is the NHL supposed to expand and sell these "new" markets when nothing but shit has been presented on the ice in recent years?

It's okay for fans in Boston, Chicago, or St. Louis not to show up to games when the teams are bad but when teams like Florida don't have fans show up because of a bad product, it's because the market is bad. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. I would just like to see them ice a consistently competitive team that gives the fans a reason to show up to the arena before I'd pull the rug out from under it. If they do that and the fans still don't show up, then the market is a bust and move them along. 

Phoenix had a ready made playoff team when the Jets relocated and then had good teams a few years ago, and they still had bottom 3 attendance. Clearly hockey down there doesn't work.

They're the only team I would be in favor of abandoning at the moment. Post lockout, they've had 100 point teams, made the playoffs 3 years in a row, and made the Conference Finals.. and during all that time they still only drew 70% capacity. What will it take for Phoenix to care about hockey? Having a competitive team = no buys. Playoffs = no buys. Advancing in the playoffs = no buys. Arizona has had their chance, and it was one of the biggest failures in any of the 4 major sports. Move them to Quebec and call it a day. Florida COULD be a relocation target (and is on the surface), but I would just like to see what the Panthers draw with a constant competitive team is all. Go look at Tampa Bay. They were top 10 this past year. Why not the Florida Panthers?

Why I put such a premium on seeing how a team draws when they have a competitive team is that it sets their bar for what they have the potential to be.

If they suck and only draw bottom 5 attendance, then that's one thing.
If they're constantly competitive and are bottom 5-10, then there is a major problem because it shows that the fans just don't give a fuck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'd be curious what those teams profit margins were in each of those season though, when they weren't successful.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Franson isn't bad defensively. He's not great but he's a smart player.


He's a turnover machine. And although others may make MORE turnovers, he makes HUGE turnovers, leading to big goals on many occasions last season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> 1 yr/3.3 million for Franson. 3.3 million is obviously a steal for Franson but I hate these 1 year deals. Gonna have to be paid next year.
> 
> And Quebec City should get a team, Hamilton should get a team, hell even Windsor could get a team to steal some Canadian slimy Red Wings fans back. All these failed southern markets need to go.


For the NHL to continue to capture the American public's interest, I'm not sure it can afford to have more than eight Canadian teams in the league.

To el dandy's point about the Hawks being Bottom 5 in attendance for a decade, I suggest you read up on that history. Bill Wirtz dying may have been the best thing to ever happen to that franchise. It's hard to build up much of a local fan base when your owner blacks out any game that isn't picked up nationally.

Yes, most teams have better attendance when they're good, but certain markets don't sell well even when they're good, are brutal when they're bad and don't seem to produce the type of diehard fan that keeps teams afloat during the tough years.

Re: Atlanta – That city has a pro sports problem. Atlanta fans care about college football, the Braves and only recently the Falcons. Putting a team there was always going to be an uphill battle.

And in other news, O'Reilly re-upped on a 2-year deal without going to arbitration. :hb


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So glad Reimer re-signed with the Leafs. Great goalie. I truly believe that if he's given a fair shot, he has a chance to steal back the #1 position from Bernier.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> So glad Reimer re-signed with the Leafs. Great goalie. I truly believe that if he's given a fair shot, he has a chance to steal back the #1 position from Bernier.


It's a good move for Toronto. Bernier was strong last year but with two inexperienced goalies, keeping both is a good idea for the time being.

On the subject of the Leafs, I saw this article where a Hamilton man uses his obituary to take a shot at the Leafs:



> It was Terry's last wish that his pallbearers be the Toronto Maple Leafs so they could let him down one last time.


http://www.thescore.com/nhl/news/543237


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> It's a good move for Toronto. Bernier was strong last year but with two inexperienced goalies, keeping both is a good idea for the time being.
> 
> On the subject of the Leafs, I saw this article where a Hamilton man uses his obituary to take a shot at the Leafs:
> 
> ...


As this article notes, it's been done before.

http://www.thestar.com/sports/leafs/2014/07/25/death_notice_takes_one_final_shot_at_maple_leafs.html

Still amusing, though. My favorite is still this one:










Also, lol @ Reimer taking back the starting job. Bernier is clearly better. But bringing Reimer back was smart. He'll still bring back a decent return when they inevitably trade him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lol @ nothing. Goalies have upswings and downswings all the time, especially early in their career. Lots of goalies have been flashes in the pan as well. It's not out of the question that Reimer takes the job back.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Also, lol @ Reimer taking back the starting job. Bernier is clearly better. But bringing Reimer back was smart. He'll still bring back a decent return when they inevitably trade him.


I expect Bernier to regress this season and Reimer to bounce back. Even when Reimer was "awful" last season, he still had a better SV% than goalies such as Howard and Rinne. Reimer posted a .923 in 12-13, if he can do that again, the starting job will most likely be his.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> I expect Bernier to regress this season and Reimer to bounce back. Even when Reimer was "awful" last season, he still had a better SV% than goalies such as Howard and Rinne. Reimer posted a .923 in 12-13, if he can do that again, the starting job will most likely be his.


"I expect Bernier to inexplicably be bad this year and Reimer to bounce back to his peak form, which is coincidentally 10 percentage points higher than his career average Sv%."

Sure, man. You do you.

But Bernier is younger, more talented and has proven himself capable of being a workhorse goaltender. He's also better at stealing games when the Leafs hang him out to dry. In games where he faced 40+ shots, Bernier is a career 9-3-2 with a Sv% of .944 and a GAA of 2.38. Reimer's numbers in such games are 13-7-5 with a Sv% of .935 and a GAA of 2.75.

The Leafs are bringing back Reimer to serve as Bernier's backup. Having someone who can capably fill in with the occasional start will go a long way towards keeping Bernier fresh for the playoffs and making sure the Leafs don't burn him out. It's a smart move, but if you think Reimer's ever going to be "the guy" in Toronto again, you're sorely mistaken.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

"sorely mistaken" lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Reims is probably my favourite goalie active today, minus Marty. Really hope he can prove himself next season, may be hard if Carlyle is still a twat though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> "I expect Bernier to inexplicably be bad this year and Reimer to bounce back to his peak form, which is coincidentally 10 percentage points higher than his career average Sv%."
> 
> Sure, man. You do you.


Way to read between the lines, genius. I think Bernier's Sv% will drop, but not be bad. I think Reimer's will rise, but probably not to a a .924. I said "if he could do it" not that he would. I think their Sv%s will be very close and meet somewhere between .911 and .924.



RetepAdam. said:


> But Bernier is younger, more talented and has proven himself capable of being a workhorse goaltender. He's also better at stealing games when the Leafs hang him out to dry. In games where he faced 40+ shots, Bernier is a career 9-3-2 with a Sv% of .944 and a GAA of 2.38. Reimer's numbers in such games are 13-7-5 with a Sv% of .935 and a GAA of 2.75.


Barely any younger. More talented it a matter of opinion and stats and Reimer has proven he can be a workhorse too. Bernier's #s are better when facing 40+, sure, but Reimer also won more, sooooo, you're kinda working against your own argument there.



RetepAdam. said:


> The Leafs are bringing back Reimer to serve as Bernier's backup. Having someone who can capably fill in with the occasional start will go a long way towards keeping Bernier fresh for the playoffs and making sure the Leafs don't burn him out. It's a smart move, but if you think Reimer's ever going to be "the guy" in Toronto again, you're sorely mistaken.


He could be the guy, if he is given a fair shot and not pulled after two goals all the time. That won't happen with Carlyle around, so no, he won't be "the guy" again, but he has the talent to be.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Way to read between the lines, genius. I think Bernier's Sv% will drop, but not be bad. I think Reimer's will rise, but probably not to a a .924. I said "if he could do it" not that he would. I think their Sv%s will be very close and meet somewhere between .911 and .924.


Not much reason to think Bernier's numbers will dip much if at all. .922 is close to his career average. Reimer's numbers could rise, but in the unlikely event that his Sv% climbs to .923, I'm not sure it would be enough to outright take back the starting job unless Bernier's numbers fall off a cliff.

The Leafs seem committed to Bernier, which is fair considering he's been the more consistent goalie throughout the course of his career and has stronger mechanics than Reimer.



> Barely any younger. More talented it a matter of opinion and stats and Reimer has proven he can be a workhorse too. Bernier's #s are better when facing 40+, sure, but Reimer also won more, sooooo, you're kinda working against your own argument there.


Reimer won more because he played more games. :kobe

If you want to just go by wins and losses, Bernier's teams (Leafs + 1 Kings game) came away with 1.43 points per game under those circumstances, while Reimer only earned the Leafs an average of 1.24. So much for working against my own argument. 



> He could be the guy, if he is given a fair shot and not pulled after two goals all the time. That won't happen with Carlyle around, so no, he won't be "the guy" again, but he has the talent to be.


Look, I agree with you that he hasn't gotten the fairest of shakes in Toronto. But the fact of the matter is that he's not quite as talented a goalie as Bernier, and he's not in the Leafs' long-term plans. He's a very solid backup who struggles with rebound control, has inconsistent mechanics and is prone to getting rattled. He could be a spot starter on certain teams, but it's unlikely that he emerges as a long-time starter in the NHL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok so you've reduced "sorely mistaken" to "unlikely". I'm still not exactly sure how you can be sure of events that havent had a chance to happen or not happen yet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Ok so you've reduced "sorely mistaken" to "unlikely". I'm still not exactly sure how you can be sure of events that havent had a chance to happen or not happen yet.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because it's abundantly obvious that any competition between Bernier and Reimer was over by January, so it's not difficult to make predictions on the pecking order moving forward.

As for Reimer's career trajectory in general, goalies are notoriously difficult to project as prospects, but once you have a large enough sample size and know a goalie's strengths and weaknesses, it's not quite so hard to predict their ceiling.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And it can strike up again in a matter of weeks. Like are you complete naive to the number of goalies that lose their job on a yearly basis?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Not much reason to think Bernier's numbers will dip much if at all. .922 is close to his career average. Reimer's numbers could rise, but in the unlikely event that his Sv% climbs to .923, I'm not sure it would be enough to outright take back the starting job unless Bernier's numbers fall off a cliff.
> 
> The Leafs seem committed to Bernier, which is fair considering he's been the more consistent goalie throughout the course of his career and has stronger mechanics than Reimer.


Bernier's career SV% is a .918, fair amount lower and right around where I expect him to regress to and where I expect Reimer to rise to. 



RetepAdam. said:


> If you want to just go by wins and losses, Bernier's teams (Leafs + 1 Kings game) came away with 1.43 points per game under those circumstances, while Reimer only earned the Leafs an average of 1.24. So much for working against my own argument.


Team played better in front of Bernier, everyone said that all season long.



RetepAdam. said:


> Look, I agree with you that he hasn't gotten the fairest of shakes in Toronto. But the fact of the matter is that he's not quite as talented a goalie as Bernier, and he's not in the Leafs' long-term plans. He's a very solid backup who struggles with rebound control, has inconsistent mechanics and is prone to getting rattled. He could be a spot starter on certain teams, but it's unlikely that he emerges as a long-time starter in the NHL.


"The fact of the matter" is not a fact at all. He doesn't "struggle" with rebound control either, I read an article that broke it down and he's actually average for rebound control, Bernie is above average, however.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This debate is beyond goofy. I don't care if Reimer ever gets the starting job back, if he doesn't it's because Bernier is doing what he needs to do to keep the job and that's great for me. To say that ONE IS SORELY MISTAKEN to consider it in the realm of possibility is pretty lulzy though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Leafs making some great moves (Haven't been able to say that in awhile it feels like) this off season. Just signed Winnik. Bottom 6 is looking pretty strong. Looks like a trade is coming though, Leafs have a lot of forwards. Hoping Bozak or Clarkson get moved (I know, Clarkson is the immovable object) but it'll likely end up being Kadri or Lupul.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I like the Winnik signing for Toronto. Solid bottom 6 forward who may not put up great numbers but does his job very effectively. There seems to be overage of forwards so I'm inclined to agree with Rockstar that a trade could be on the horizon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bozak is one of the Leafs that are supposed to be considered "unavailable" for what it's worth. Along with Kessel, Bernier and Reilly. Again, doesn't mean a whole lot.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

That was the case, but it seems things are changing. I've been surprised by several Leafs moves this offseason, several SMART moves! So although I think it's unlikely they move Bozak, I'm not ruling it out, because it is a smart move and they are on a role.

He put up a good amount of points last season, he won't do that again this season. His value will never be higher than it is now. It's the perfect time to capitalize.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I don't really see the point in trading him unless they have a better centre they can get which is highly unlikely. He's not a great number 1 centre but he's their best centreman.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

They've already got a better centre, Kadri. Could go with:

JVR-Kadri-Kessel
Booth-Santorelli-Lupul
Komarov-Kontiola-Clarkson
Winnik-Holland-Frattin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kadri is not better than Bozak... and he does not have the chemistry with Kessel. He's also terrible at faceoffs which pretty much means the puck is going down the ice to start every PP. No thanks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Kadri is not better than Bozak... and he does not have the chemistry with Kessel. He's also terrible at faceoffs which pretty much means the puck is going down the ice to start every PP. No thanks.


He is better than Bozak. Kadri had 50 points in his first full 82 game NHL season. Bozak had 49 this season but shooting a ridiculous 21.1 shot %. The whole "Bozak and Kessel have great chemistry together" thing is complete BS by the way that has been disproven. Kessel produces better away from Bozak.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Booth-Santorelli-Lupul
> Komarov-Kontiola-Clarkson
> Winnik-Holland-Frattin


:ti

fuck, that's hockey purgatory right there. i feel for ya'll.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Champ said:


> :ti
> 
> fuck, that's hockey purgatory right there. i feel for ya'll.


Sad thing is it's still better than last season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> He is better than Bozak. Kadri had 50 points in his first full 82 game NHL season. Bozak had 49 this season but shooting a ridiculous 21.1 shot %. The whole "Bozak and Kessel have great chemistry together" thing is complete BS by the way that has been disproven. Kessel produces better away from Bozak.


No...no...no...

You are wrong.

Nice STATS but there is far more to it than that. Such as Bozak had 49 points in 58 games and Kadri had 50 points in 78 games. Kadri was vastly inconsistent this year and until he puts in consistent performances on a nightly basis, and can win draws closer to 50% I don't want him on the first line.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> No...no...no...
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Nice STATS but there is far more to it than that. Such as Bozak had 49 points in 58 games and Kadri had 50 points in 78 games. Kadri was vastly inconsistent this year and until he puts in consistent performances on a nightly basis, and can win draws closer to 50% I don't want him on the first line.


No, you're wrong. I know what I'm talking about, you clearly just buy into whatever MSM says. Faceoffs are nice to win, but they aren't the be all and end all. There are some great, top line centres who are under 50% on the draw. Shit, Seguin was at 41%, guess by your logic he shouldn't be on the top line. Bozak also had much better linemates. Of course you're going to put up good points when you're playing between JVR and Kessel, it's actually pretty sad he's only made it to 49 points once! Kadri was playing with Lupul and Clarkson. Lupul is good, Clarkson is an offensive blackhole. 

But we'll see this season when Kadri's points continue to rise and Bozak's fall because shooting at over 20% isn't sustainable and those aren't just "nice stats", they're facts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't even know what MSM is...lulz. 

Seguin should be a winger as far as I'm concerned but that has nothing to do with faceoffs. 

Everyone is loving arguing over hypotheticals these days...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> I don't even know what MSM is...lulz.
> 
> Seguin should be a winger as far as I'm concerned but that has nothing to do with faceoffs.
> 
> ...


Main Stream Media. Nothing really hypothetical about who the better player is between Kadri and Bozak, either.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Isles are going to be a surprise in the east this year. Solid goaltending and very good offense. Only thing is the defense isn't so hot right now but, I still think they could hold their own.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Main Stream Media. Nothing really hypothetical about who the better player is between Kadri and Bozak, either.


Agree to disagree I guess!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



islesfan13 said:


> Isles are going to be a surprise in the east this year. Solid goaltending and very good offense. Only thing is the defense isn't so hot right now but, I still think they could hold their own.


If they can get only league-average goaltending, I think they are a playoff team. If Griffin Reinhart is a stud then they could be very good.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> If they can get only league-average goaltending, I think they are a playoff team. If Griffin Reinhart is a stud then they could be very good.


I agree


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Great deal for Leafs and Gardiner. Glad he's signed long term.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looks as though PK Subban and the Canadiens are headed towards an arbitrator decided 1 year contract. Bob McKenzie said he believes Montreal likes Subban but doesn't love him and you don't give an 8 year, 8+ million contract to a guy you don't love.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Looks like this could be the beginning of the end of Subban in Montreal. As a Leafs fan, I couldn't be happier. Would be so happy if Montreal had to trade Subban or if he simply walked in a couple years as a UFA.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

T.J. Galiardi signs with the Jets. 1 year, 2-way contract worth $750k.

I miss him. Shame his career has fallen off the rails since leaving Colorado.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I don't think it's good business to aggravate your best player, so either Montreal has a plan to give him a huge extension and wants to see more or they don't want to commit to him long-term. I think Bergevin is a fool if he lets Subban go UFA and gets nothing for him in return but can you imagine the Brinks trucks showing up at PK's doorstep?

Minor signing but the Pens gave Nick Spaling 2 years, 4.4 million deal. It seemed like a lot for him but the Pens needed help in the bottom 6 and it's not long term. I can stomach that as a Pens fan.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Subban extended for 8 years.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm a Subban fan, and I realize Montreal had to overpay to keep him, but 9 mil a year seems pretty darn high to me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Just shows how much of a players market it is right now. As does every signing for the most part.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Well Bergevin had a plan, I guess.

There's some sticker shock on Subban's deal now but in 3 or 4 years I don't think it will be all that humongous big the way salaries are trending. I know a lot of people went nuts when Kris Letang got his 7.25 per deal, pre-stroke, but today I don't think Subban is almost 2 million better per year than Letang. 

Time will tell but if the Habs (and the Pens for that matter) overpaid, overpaying for a strong skating offensive defenseman isn't the worst thing.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The Hawks are going to have to get rid of Sharp next year cause of money, unless they make some trades or some crap to free up money. I don't want them to get rid of Sharp, but if they have to to keep most of the team together, then do it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



> CapGeek ‏@capgeek 29m
> 
> P.K. Subban, with $25.5M of contract due via signing bonus, trails only Weber $68M, Kane/Toews $44M and Clarkson $27.75M in that category.


Clarkson. :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So is anyone going to gamble on Tomas Vokoun? When he was last healthy, he was the Penguins starting goalie who was one of the only solid players in an otherwise nightmarish Boston series following a clear series win over Ottawa and steadying the ship against the Islanders after Fleury went all oobatz.



RetepAdam. said:


> Clarkson. :lmao


One of these things is not like the other...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Clarkson. :lmao


He's not that bad and it's really not that bad of a deal!

Tell'em, JM!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> So is anyone going to gamble on Tomas Vokoun? When he was last healthy, he was the Penguins starting goalie who was one of the only solid players in an otherwise nightmarish Boston series following a clear series win over Ottawa and steadying the ship against the Islanders after Fleury went all oobatz.


Vokoun has been underrated for just about as long as I can remember.

Buuuut he's also 38 years old and coming off health issues.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Vokoun has been underrated for just about as long as I can remember.
> 
> Buuuut he's also 38 years old and coming off health issues.


Absolutely, I just figured someone would give Vokoun a low risk deal to come in and check him out. Maybe closer to training camp. Maybe even after the season starts.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I would rather have Vokoun than Emery


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

el dandy said:


> He's not that bad and it's really not that bad of a deal!
> 
> Tell'em, JM!


Lulz I have no idea why you continue to come at me about this.

Toronto paid as much as they had to to get the player they wanted. They were competing against a bunch of other teams. Are we pretending its the only contract that hasn't worked out for the team that signed someone? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

You could've at least started off your response with a Road Warrior Hawk "WELL......!"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Subban's deal is fair market value. Those who compare it to Karlsson/Pietrangelo have to realize it was signed under the old CBA. More contracts for star players will end up like this. Subban had $10-$11 million is worth it considering how much he means to the Canadiens.

Without Subban, Price is the only reason we're not a lottery team.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Kimmo Timonen out indefinitely with blood clots in his legs. This was the same injury that put Vokoun on the shelf all last season. Tough news for the Flyers. Michael Del Zotto is still out there?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> Lulz I have no idea why you continue to come at me about this.
> 
> Toronto paid as much as they had to to get the player they wanted. They were competing against a bunch of other teams. Are we pretending its the only contract that hasn't worked out for the team that signed someone?


No, but in most cases, a bad contract looks justifiable at the time and gradually evolves into a burden over time. 

This isn't one of those cases.









As for paying as much as they had to for the player they wanted, most reports seem to indicate that the only team offering Clarkson anything in the ballpark of what the Leafs gave him was Edmonton. And when you're taking your personnel cues from Edmonton, you *know* you're doing the wrong thing. :lol

I'll leave you with this: 



Sean McIndoe (DownGoesBrown) said:


> *1. David Clarkson, Toronto Maple Leafs: $5.25 million x 7 years*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

JIM trying to justify that contract. :lmao :lmao :lmao


pls go.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Seriously, tho.

We need some hockey PNGs STAT.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I agree. post some pics and I'll have them in some time this week.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I got a graph of the Hawks for ya.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

lulz^

Panther's 1st round pick Aaron Ekblad got KNOCKED DA FUGGOUT tonight.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Not only do we lose our 2nd best dman, but his career is probably done, too.

Then, the cherry on the shit sundae, we bring in MDZ.

I know he's only 24 and it's as low risk as can be, but he's just a mess.

I can already tell I'm gonna hate him and I will blame him for things even if he's not on the ice.

I hope Ghost makes the team out of camp and bumps MDZ to the press box/waiver wire.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



LUCK said:


> JIM trying to justify that contract. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> pls go.


It's not about justifying anything. 

Everyone looks at this with DAT 20/20 hindsight.

Looking at it before it happened however, he was the top free agent of the class, he got paid as such. Toronto wanted him so they paid for him. So far it's worked out horribly. What do you want me to tell you? TORONTO SHOULD HAVE SIGNED HIM FOR A MUCH MORE AFFORDABLE 2 YEAR 4 MILLION DOLLAR DEAL. ok dokes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



JM said:


> It's not about justifying anything.
> 
> *Everyone looks at this with DAT 20/20 hindsight.*


:lmao

Yeah, except it's not 20/20 hindsight. We all had DAT perfect 20/20 vision at the time.

You were showing your ass then just like you are now.

Just sit there and take your lumps.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Are you denying he would have got that deal regardless of where he signed...

Of course you left off the quote where your arguments stop.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yup, and it would still be the worst contract in the NHL and we would still want to bust the balls of the sad soul who defends it.

lol here's another gem from that thread:

"I would also like to point out that Clarkson left MORE MONEY on the the table. He had bigger offers and he gave Toronto a home ice discount. Obviously teams understand what he brings to the table."
:grande


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And he did...

What is your point?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Here's some more:

"Clarkson is amazing, what's your issue there Stad?"

"Very few players are capable of being a big part of your PP and PK, play a checking roll or can slot in with a scoring line."

"I don't see anyone laughing their asses off"

"If Clarkson went somewhere else my reaction would be fuck we didn't get our guy. I've wanted Clarkson coming into this season for 2 years."

here's what that same poster thought about Ryane Clowe's 5 year - $4,850,000 per contract

"Clowe being signed for 5 years is awful."


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruh, why you even trying to defend the Clarkson contract? Worst contract in the entire league. Nothing redeemable about it, never has been, never will be.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Here's some more:
> 
> "Clarkson is amazing, what's your issue there Stad?"
> 
> ...


Lulz and I stand by what I said 13 months ago 400%. Unfortunately Clarkson regressed 800%. It's unfortunate.

What is your point?

I'm not going to pretend that players don't have all the leverage. He got the contract of a top free agent of the class. It was a weak class but that only benefitted him more...

They wanted him and paid what they needed to get him. This is unrefutable. If you want to say they shouldn't have wanted him thats entirely fair and you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Probably the most unfortunate thing about it is that you insisted Clarkson was "amazing" and how you still stand by that.

You're like the Vince Russo of the NHL section. Keep on spinning that damage control and god forbid you admit you were ever dead wrong about something. Yet, you're still gonna keep trying to get the last word in.

Here are my last words on David Clarkson for now: quotes from posters who actually had a clue and didn't need dat 20/20 hindsight:

_:lmao *Amazing?? He's so inconsistent, you will find that out soon enough. 7 years..... *_ - Stad

_*7 years for David Clarkson...* :lmao_ - Alim
_
*Come on, JM. Even the Leafs fans are laughing their asses off @ 7 years.*_ - A$AP

_*You also probably attempted to justify the deals of Finger, Komisarek, and Connolly, too. It is an absolute disaster.*_ - lil old me

_*Discount lol. You're in the vast minority if you think that's a good deal. We will revisit this later on in the season*_ - Stad

_*Clarkson is amazing*_ - JM


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Oh god I hate Summer hockey talk. September could not come sooner. :moyes8


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



el dandy said:


> Probably the most unfortunate thing about it is that you insisted Clarkson was "amazing" and how you still stand by that.
> 
> You're like the Vince Russo of the NHL section. Keep on spinning that damage control and god forbid you admit you were ever dead wrong about something. Yet, you're still gonna keep trying to get the last word in.
> 
> ...


...

Congratulations, you were all right that he wouldn't pan out...so far anyway.

Again, I don't know what your point is.

I said it's worked out horribly so far.

He was still the top free agent of the class and got paid as such. Someone was going to do it. He would not have gone for any less. You continue to say nothing about this.

I'm done tho, since you continue to dodge the MAIN PARTS of everything I say and focus on the meaningless redundant crap.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

You do realize that saying "He was the top free agent in his class and got paid as such" and "Someone was going to do it anyway" aren't justifications for wildly overpaying a non-essential player on a deal that will keep him under contract through the next two presidential terms, right?

Do you understand how long seven years is? Patrick Kane was _drafted_ seven years ago. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> You do realize that saying "He was the top free agent in his class and got paid as such" and "Someone was going to do it anyway" aren't justifications for wildly overpaying a non-essential player on a deal that will keep him under contract through the next two presidential terms, right?
> 
> Do you understand how long seven years is? Patrick Kane was _drafted_ seven years ago. :lmao


A) Everyone wants long term deals. Are you aware of how many players this year ALONE got 7 year deals or extensions? 
B) Everyone has to overpay other than home team advantages. Every deal is a "wow I didn't think he'd get that much" surprise for the most part.
C) Cap is going up, AAVs will continue to rise. This will seem less significant as time goes by. 

At the end of the day, I do not care how much he makes, it is not my problem to sort out. I care how he plays on the ice in the role he is playing. So far, he's played horribly.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> You do realize that saying "He was the top free agent in his class and got paid as such" and "Someone was going to do it anyway" aren't justifications for wildly overpaying a non-essential player on a deal that will keep him under contract through the next two presidential terms, right?
> 
> Do you understand how long seven years is? *Patrick Kane was drafted seven years ago.* :lmao




HOLY FUCK IM OLD.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Sidewinder400 said:


> HOLY FUCK IM OLD.


Yeah, I was going to say that 7 years from now, I'll be older than Clarkson, but I realized nobody else here has a frame of reference for my age. :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Someone told me the Habs should make a deal and make Wingels the #1 C... 

that same person thinks Galchenyuk should play on the 3rd line this season and Emelin should play #1 LD. fpalm


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I like both the depth signing for the Flyers with Del Zotto and Ryan White. Got them cheap and both could potentially contribute.



RatedR10 said:


> Someone told me the Habs should make a deal and make Wingels the #1 C...
> 
> that same person thinks Galchenyuk should play on the 3rd line this season and Emelin should play #1 LD. fpalm


I like Wingels but that's a little extreme. He's maybe a top 6. Maybe. And Gally is legit. He could really develop into a top tier player.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Don't know too much about Ryan White, except A) He fucked up then-Flyer Kent Huskins with a hit and 2) He has the same name as kid who had a low T-cell count.

I still don't like the Del Zotto signing, mainly because it's a tremendous downgrade from Kimmo to MDZ. 

My fingers are crossed that one of Ghost, Hagg, or Alt play their balls and force their way onto the team and into the line-up. I see MDZ as low risk, no reward situation (I'm getting Zherdev vibes. Our management thought we could be the team that helped Zherdev place it all together, and he ended up being same liability he always was).

Either way, looks like we're gonna be in the mix for the #4 division seed and a potential 1st/2nd round exit team again if we qualify. Stuck in the midcard.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

So apparently I've been living under a pile of rocks leading down to the center of the fucking earth, seeing as I just heard about the Arizona Coyotes name change. Certainly doesn't roll off the tongue. 



A$AP said:


> Oh god I hate Summer hockey talk. September could not come sooner. :moyes8


No doubt. NHL offseason is painfully boring.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I wish Ryan White had gone to the Western conference.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Teemu Selanne is not returning with Jokerit of the KHL. He's creating a hockey academy in Finland. I kind of hope he's done playing, although I always liked watching the Finnish Flash.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



obby said:


> So apparently I've been living under a pile of rocks leading down to the center of the fucking earth, seeing as I just heard about the Arizona Coyotes name change. Certainly doesn't roll off the tongue.


Arizona Coyotes
Arizona Diamondbacks
Arizona Cardinals

Just pick a short fucking name like Phoenix Suns for once.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

http://www.king5.com/sports/Prospec...Coleman-on-Seattle-Perfect-Fit-271000111.html


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The momentum is definitely developing to get an NHL team to Seattle. It's not a done deal by any means but it's a very interesting destination. I fully believe we're going to have 32 teams in the next 5 years, it just fits the divisions and makes things more fair. Plus....expansion fees.

:vince$


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I think there's a fair chance that we have 32 teams for the 2015-16 season. If not for that season then almost definitely for the 2016-17 season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I was just thinking about how they would realign. So the teams with the asterisk would be the expansion teams.

*Atlantic*
Boston
Buffalo
Detroit
Montreal
Ottawa
Quebec *
Tampa Bay
Toronto

*Metropolitan*
Carolina
Columbus
New Jersey
New York Rangers
New York Islanders
Philadelphia
Pittsburgh
Washington

*Central*
Chicago
Colorado
Dallas
Minnesota
Nashville
St. Louis
Winnipeg
Yet Unnamed Expansion Team (Kansas City, Houston, Las Vegas) *

*Pacific*
Anaheim
Calgary
Edmonton
Los Angeles
Phoenix
San Jose
Seattle (relocated from Florida)
Vancouver

While I would be most intrigued by having a team in Vegas, Kansas City makes the most sense geographically and since they already have an unoccupied arena. I have my skepticism about that market for hockey. That second expansion team would be up for furious debate. Quebec City just makes too much sense for the first.

Tampa is really an outlier in the Atlantic Division. Perhaps they could be moved to the Metro then one of the other teams shuffled to the Atlantic. Tough call as to who though. Maybe split the New York teams like all the other major sports leagues do?

I also really like the idea kicked around that the four divisions get re-seeded after the divisional round. It would eliminate Eastern and Western Conferences for the semi-finals but they could still award the Campbell and Wales trophies. That way the Finals matchups could be different all the time and it would reward the better regular season teams. This past season we would have gotten Blackhawks vs. Rangers and Kings vs. Habs under those conditions.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'd think something like this could be possible (Assuming the cities I mention are the ones that actually get teams):

Atlantic Division:
Toronto
Boston
Detroit
Buffalo
Ottawa
Montreal
Quebec City (Relocation from Florida)
Columbus 

Metro Division:
Pittsburgh 
New York Rangers
New York Islanders
Philly 
New Jersey 
Tampa Bay
Washington
Carolina

Central Division: 
Winnipeg
Minnesota 
Chicago
St. Louis 
Dallas
Colorado 
Nashville
Kansas City OR Milwaukee (Expansion team)

Pacific Division:
Edmonton
Calgary
Vancouver 
Seattle (Expansion team)
San Jose
LA 
Anaheim 
Phoenix

I'd say Quebec and Seattle are both locks to get teams, whether it be by expansion or by relocation. I also think Florida is going to relocate sooner or later, it's inevitable. I also think Phoenix will be relocating eventually. I think Quebec would be best for relocation since their arena will be finished very soon and even if it isn't ready in time, they have a smaller arena that would be serviceable until their new arena is ready.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Since it's quiet around these parts lately, I think the NHL, its alumni, and Slovakian hockey are doing a very cool thing to honor the late Pavol Demitra. They are having a charity game in Slovakia in his honor where the proceeds to towards young hockey programs in Slovakia. Thee game is Blues alumni vs. Team Slovak alumni. There's some cool pictures and quotes from players like Peter Bondra, Zdeno Chara, and others here: http://poprad.korzar.sme.sk/c/7343158/v-obrazoch-v-poprade-spominali-na-pavla-demitru.html

There was also a link to a documentary on his Demitra's life which will be released in September:






Pavol was one of my favorite players to watch, especially in his Blues years. He was quick and dynamic with the puck on his stick. He's obviously a much bigger deal in Slovakia than in North America but I think this is a really nice event in his honor.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

The NHL will never get rid of the Panthers. SMH.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This site is just about the coolest thing ever.

http://www.icethetics.co/concepts-grid/

Some epic designs in there, especially one or two I'd love to see the Avs adopt.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> The NHL will never get rid of the Panthers. SMH.


They will someday, I'm sure of it. The team just doesn't make money.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I wouldn't be surprised honestly, lol. But I think Vinny Viola wants to build something here. We got some good young talent. I think we're close to being somewhat competitive, again, [you know those 2 times we were actually competitive?], but if it doesn't happen sooner or later who knows.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

These would be fucking dope for a new team in Quebec, if they decided not to go back to the old Nordiques look:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.theprovince.com/touch/story.html?id=10150984


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Not being reported by the hockey media heavyweights yet but the NHL could have 4 new expansion teams:

http://deadspin.com/reports-nhl-plans-expansion-and-soon-1627363386



> Two separate, partially concordant reports on Tuesday indicate that the NHL is in the late stages of finalizing a league expansion in the next few years, with one of them going so far as to claim the NHL will add teams in Las Vegas, Seattle, Quebec City, and a second franchise in Toronto, all by 2017.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

They don't need 4 teams, I have to think 2 of those are relocations.

If Quebec City gets a team back they should go back to the old uniforms, just like Winnipeg should have. But they won't, we know this.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Agreed, JM.

2 expansion teams evens out the divisions and the conferences. The NFL has 32, there's no way the NHL should have 34. It's just a weird number.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I would pick Milwaukee or kansas City over Vegas but ya lulz.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Vegas is a fantastic city. I'm going there in October to do some sports wagering. The big problem that Vegas has as a sports city is that it is a tourist location. I don't think their season ticket base would be very large meaning they would have to depend too much on tourists coming to games. I love hockey and I love Vegas but their intersection is not a spot many people would find. I would probably make time but I'm a huge hockey fan.

It would be funny to see the free agents that Vegas would draw. All unmarried players would have to consider it. Jagr, well....that joke writes itself. I doubt any true family men would sign in Vegas.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Highly doubt the NHL adds four teams. Simply wouldn't make any sense, they'd be back at uneven divisions again. What they need to do is add two teams and relocate two teams. Expand with Seattle and Toronto and relocate Florida to Quebec City and Arizona to Las Vegas.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Highly doubt the NHL adds four teams. Simply wouldn't make any sense, they'd be back at uneven divisions again. What they need to do is add two teams and relocate two teams. Expand with Seattle and Toronto and relocate Florida to Quebec City and Arizona to Las Vegas.


Not sure nine Canadian teams would be good for the NHL, but once you get past Seattle and Quebec City, it's slimmer pickings.

Maybe a team in Toronto (although, the metro base is only about as big as a city like Houston, which could certainly support a team if the interest were there and would potentially create an interesting dynamic in Texas if a rivalry between the Houston team and the Dallas Stars were to catch on.

Vegas is... gimmicky. Can't see a team lasting there for more than a handful of years. Allegedly, Kansas City is out because of the lack of a grassroots hockey movement. However, I've also read that the city's metropolitan population isn't supposed to be large enough to support the teams it has as is, so maybe it's for the best that the NHL steer clear.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I think a Quebec City team would make a lot of money for the NHL, especially when you consider a Montreal/Quebec rivalry. Can't see adding another Canadian team hurting the NHL. At least not any more than having the Panthers or Yotes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

RetepAdam is right, Vegas is gimmicky. When I think of Las Vegas sports teams I think of XFL above and beyond and then low tier sports leagues. 

Resting your faith in tourists to support a franchise is risky and it doesn't allow for a good local fan base.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It's either a really risky move with a big payoff or a completely dumb decision that further proves why all the other major sports leagues aren't touching Vegas.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Chances that if Jagr is still around he signs with Vegas?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Chances that if Jagr is still around he signs with Vegas?


98%. Works for everyone. Team has a legitimate "name" player to sell to the locals. Jagr gets access to many casinos. He may play til he's 50 just to pay off the blackjack debts he accrues.

NHL Thread demoted to un-sticky status.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> I think a Quebec City team would make a lot of money for the NHL, especially when you consider a Montreal/Quebec rivalry.


 Even with the famous Montreal/Quebec rivalry and even a smaller rivalry with the Bruins back in the day, Quebec had a whole bunch of problems which lead to their relocation to Colorado. They were the smallest market team in the NHL, they were mainly a francophone city unlike Montreal who is bilingual and you had some NHL players not wanting to go there because of that with Eric Lindros being the major one to make a famous stink about it. Even with a new arena and I think a good old fan base, they would have to make some changes from the old ways to succeed in today's NHL.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Hey guys, Jagr isn't a free agent, he re-signed with the devils.
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=717269


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Hey guys, Jagr isn't a free agent, he re-signed with the devils.
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=717269


Ya don't say...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Hey guys, Jagr isn't a free agent, he re-signed with the devils.
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=717269


Good. He did great with New Jersey last year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Is it hockey season yet? I can't stand to watch the current WWE product as is. :lmao I need some hockey.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

I'm 80% sure this is a hoax but some outlets are reporting Sidney Crosby was arrested for a "vehicular related" charge in Ottawa. I've seen other reports that he was training in Colorado.



RatedR10 said:


> Is it hockey season yet? I can't stand to watch the current WWE product as is. :lmao I need some hockey.


Amen to that. I can at least get into the NFL until hockey starts.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Yeah the Crosby story is fake.

I'm so bored and ready for hockey to start that I've been toying with potential Leafs lines probably more than I should be. So far I like these two potential (and realistic) lines the best:

JVR-Bozak-Kessel
Lupul-Kadri-Clarkson
Booth-Santorelli-Komarov
Winnik-Holland-Frattin

OR

JVR-Bozak-Kessel
Lupul-Kadri-Frattin
Booth-Santorelli-Clarkson
Winnik-Holland-Komarov 

And although it'll never happen, I'd love to see this:

JVR-Kadri-Kessel
Booth-Holland-Lupul
Komarov-Bozak-Frattin
Winnik-Santorelli-Clarkson


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Rockstar said:


> Yeah the Crosby story is fake.
> 
> I'm so bored and ready for hockey to start that I've been toying with potential Leafs lines probably more than I should be. So far I like these two potential (and realistic) lines the best:
> 
> ...


Is Kontiola projected to start in the AHL?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Allur said:


> Is Kontiola projected to start in the AHL?


Not sure. I don't know much about him. All I know is that Holland can't be sent back down and he is an NHL centre. Kontiola could be sent to the Marlies without going through waivers. He's the only forward on the team that can do that. Therefore I hope Holland gets a spot over Kontiola. After all, the Leafs gave up a second round pick for Holland.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Bruins supposedly gave David Krejci 6 years/43 million. Seems a little steep. Krejci is a good player and all, just seems like a lot for a team that's already got many of their top pieces signed long term.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Bruins supposedly gave David Krejci 6 years/43 million. Seems a little steep. Krejci is a good player and all, just seems like a lot for a team that's already got many of their top pieces signed long term.


Actually, it's about where I thought he would get paid. It's actually a good deal for the Bruins especially with salaries for players going up recently.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> 98%. Works for everyone. Team has a legitimate "name" player to sell to the locals. Jagr gets access to many casinos. He may play til he's 50 just to pay off the blackjack debts he accrues.
> 
> NHL Thread demoted to un-sticky status.


Most threads get unstickied in the offseason. Plus we have a man on the inside.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



PF69 said:


> Actually, it's about where I thought he would get paid. It's actually a good deal for the Bruins especially with salaries for players going up recently.


Looking at what Statsny got, it's not really outlandish. I would be a little concerned with the past playoffs where Krejci had 4 assists in 12 games but he has lead the playoffs in scoring twice in 2011 and 2013.

I'm more surprised that they have so many guys under contract on long-term deals. Bruins are already over the cap this year and next season their 3, 4, 5, and 6 defensemen are all free agents (Dougie Hamilton is an RFA). Torey Krug is still unsigned for this year.

It seems to me that someone has to go. Brad Marchand looks like a candidate.



A$AP said:


> Most threads get unstickied in the offseason. Plus we have a man on the inside.


I'm not complaining at the mods but rather that we are kind of in the dead time of the NHL year. No games, most players are signed, and camp is still a few weeks away. We're getting closer, though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Flyers re-sign Rinaldo

God fucking damnit.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



el dandy said:


> Flyers re-sign Rinaldo
> 
> God fucking damnit.


To quote Mike Tomlin "the standard is the standard."

I guess if teams are still signing guys like Shawn Thornton and John Scott this is to be expected. Shawn Thornton has a contract before guys with more skill like Andrei Loktionov, Dustin Penner, Ville Leino, and Ryan Malone are all out there. Not saying those guys don't have their own baggage but they have more hockey skill than those tough guys.

Leino back in Philly on a cheap deal seems to make a lot of sense to try and recapture his magic.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm more surprised that they have so many guys under contract on long-term deals. Bruins are already over the cap this year and next season their 3, 4, 5, and 6 defensemen are all free agents (Dougie Hamilton is an RFA). Torey Krug is still unsigned for this year.
> 
> It seems to me that someone has to go. Brad Marchand looks like a candidate.


When Marc Savard is officially placed on long term injury reserve , they can use his 4 million cap hit. So that will help. They have been using it for the past few years. Both Krug and Smith are still unsigned but I expect them to be signed very soon. And actually, I see Kelly going before Marchand if they need to make a trade. The Bruins are going to go with a few younger players on the bottom lines, so that will help them out for this year, cap wise. Next year is going to be the problem but they will figure it out.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Thing is their opening day roster needs to be under the cap and they can't put Savard on LTIR until then. That means they'll have to send guys down until Savard is placed on LTIR. Only Florek, Svedberg and Hamilton can be sent down without waivers, that won't get them under the cap once Krug and Smith are signed. 

They're going to need to make a trade. I think it'll either be Boychuk or Marchand. I think Boychuk is most likely though because he only has a year left on his contract and I'm sure they know they won't be able to re-sign him next season anyway. Marchand is out a cheap deal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Are we running that fantasy league on here again?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Didn't watch much of the playoffs after Montreal/Boston and it honestly feels like it's been 5 months. :moyes8 Fucking start already.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Didn't watch after the ducks were knocked out, as all of the teams I gave a fuck about winning were out. I would've preferred the Rangers over the Kings, but that was entirely bc of Hank.

I'm with you, feels like it's been ages.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/10/s...rescription-pills-to-derek-boogaard.html?_r=0


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Saku Koivu retires from NHL

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/nhl-veteran-saku-koivu-to-announce-retirement/

:jose


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Saku was pure class. His return to Montreal from cancer was so inspirational. Fantastic standing ovation well deserved. I also remember the pure emotion of his big playoff goal against Boston in the upset Montreal pulled off that year. You could tell how much his teammates loved him.

Here's to a life long-lived after hockey!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

It's so close. :mark:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Doing the west coast swing this year for the Bruins, Bruins vs Oilers, Flames and Canucks! Can't wait.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*



RCSheppy said:


> Doing the west coast swing this year for the Bruins, Bruins vs Oilers, Flames and Canucks! Can't wait.


All three cities are fun, so you should have a blast.

It's a shame you get to see the Bruins take on any goods teams, though. :drake1


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This Josh Harding situation. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

This isn't stickied yet?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Wow... this is insane haha

ESPN: MAPLE LEAFS LAST IN NORTH AMERICA FOR FAN SATISFACTION
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=462136


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Brooks Orpik showing up for a Caps media appearance in a 412 shirt. Not making any friends yet.










For those confused, 412 is the area code in Pittsburgh and also a local clothing line.

And for those who also know little about how happy the younger players in Pittsburgh are to have the Dan Bylsma era over in Pittsburgh, I present Beau Bennett, former 1st Round Pick and not a favorite of Bylsma:



> It’s being able to read and react,” Bennett said. “We played a lot like robots last year. Everything was so ingrained in your mind. You had to be at a certain place at a certain time. Even today, on our forechecks, it was cool to (hear), ‘I don’t care who’s the second or third guy. Just go to one of these spots.’ It was more free reign that way. More read and react.”


http://thepensblog.com/2014-archives/this-beau-bennett-quote-says-it-all.html



Sidewinder400 said:


> This isn't stickied yet?


We should start one for the 2014-15 season soon. The excitement is starting.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL: seasons over, 2014 offseason thread*

Orpik should be charged with Grand Larceny for that contract. I can't believe Brooks Orpik is being payed that kind of money. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

HAWKS WIN. HAWKS WIN. BRING THE CUP HOME BABY.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Jordan Staal of Carolina with a broken leg in an exhibition game. Yuck. You hate to see guys injured in the preseason.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Yep. Tough break for Carolina, no pun intended. Same for Datsyuk - out between four and six weeks with an injury himself.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Datsyuk, Staal and Stephan, all out. Tough few days for centres.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

magic man :mcgee1


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

The Winter Classic is taking place in DC, Blackhawks vs Capitals. i know every living soul in US and Canada will watch on New Year's Day. it will be a even bigger sporting event that any of the Bowl games happening on that day. 

Winter Classic


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



DGarcia879 said:


> The Winter Classic is taking place in DC, Blackhawks vs Capitals. * i know every living soul in US and Canada will watch on New Year's Day. it will be a even bigger sporting event that any of the Bowl games happening on that day. *
> 
> Winter Classic


LOL

*LOL*

*LOL*

FIRST EVER COLLEGE FOOTBALL PLAYOFF


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I don't think I've watched a single outdoor game in the past 3-4 years at least. The novelty of them wore off pretty quickly for me.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Yeah, I couldn't care less about these outdoor games.

NHL killed the gimmick.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Very curious as to which rookies make the big league this year. :hmm:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*










KADRI


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

How about them Penguins 3rd jersey's that were revealed last week?


















:banderas


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



obby said:


> KADRI


That is such filth, if only he was consistent on both ends. Nifty mits.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Preferred this JVR one over that Kadri goal, the defense on that goal is laughable.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



el dandy said:


> NHL killed the gimmick.


I agree especially with the NHL doing the Stadium Series last year. Also, for the most part, you have the same teams involved in these games. This is the 2nd time for both the Caps and Hawks. Also, the Red Wings, Flyers and Pens have played 2 games each. Heck, the Rangers played in two of the stadium series game last year. Two of them. Plus, the Kings played in one of the stadium game last year and they are going to do it again. I know that these are your core teams in the league but mix it up a little NHL. Plus, you never gave me a Habs/Bruins outdoor game yet so the hell with you.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

If the outdoor games weren't worth any points I don't think I'd even tune in. 

LA last year with a hockey rink set up and then beach volleyball and other sports set up around the rink. Beach volleyball. Beside the rink. Of a hockey exhibition game.










Tegan and Sara performing at half time for the Vancouver/Ottawa game. *WHY? *









They're so out of touch it's actually embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

the outdoor games concept will live on if they quit having games at warm weather cities like LA or Sf(the Kings and Sharks will meet at Levis Stadium in the stadium series).


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



RKing85 said:


> I don't think I've watched a single outdoor game in the past 3-4 years at least. The novelty of them wore off pretty quickly for me.


Only one that matters to me is the Winter Classic. No idea why they added more.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



obby said:


> Only one that matters to me is the Winter Classic. No idea why they added more.


Simple, money. All of the Stadium series games last year attracted at least triple the average of your normal NHL attendance game. Every game was at least or over 50,000 in attendance. Right now, they only have one stadium game listed for this year in LA but I expect a few more to be added down the road. The NHL sees big money signs with these outdoors games and until the day they don't get it anymore, expect at least a minimum of 5 outdoor games a year. At best, it should only be two games, the Winter Classic for the US market and the Heritage Classic for the Canada market


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Stad said:


> How about them Penguins 3rd jersey's that were revealed last week?


Sick and nice. My favorite Pens jersey design. My first hockey jersey was a Lemieux in that style.


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



el dandy said:


> Yeah, I couldn't care less about these outdoor games.
> 
> NHL killed the gimmick.




the gimmick is only a disaster if the NHL continues to have it take place in warm weather cities. SF levis stadium is hosting a stadium series games(LA Kings vs SJ Sharks). remember the first ever outdoor NHL game(a preseason game in Las Vegas)?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Galchenyuk looks like he worked on his skating this summer. That's going to be huge moving forward if we expect him to become our #1 center in Montreal.

That OT goal was a beauty.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Red Wings win, wooooooooooooooooo <3


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

NHL Lockout, it's just a stupid game, NHL lockout, Even Lord Stanley'd say the same...
Now your hope for siring games on NBC seems to be mild.
Casuse you got lower ratings than that Honey Boo Boo child!!

Man I love parodies!
/Glad they worked it out.
//Let's go Lightning!!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



jorgovan21 said:


> NHL Lockout, it's just a stupid game, NHL lockout, Even Lord Stanley'd say the same...
> Now your hope for siring games on NBC seems to be mild.
> Casuse you got lower ratings than that Honey Boo Boo child!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

what this will look like this new years day


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

3-0 in pre-season. Cup is coming home for the 25th banner, baby.











(I'm obviously joking if you can't detect sarcasm )


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Ekblad debut today in one of the two games :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Joel Anthony said:


> Ekblad debut today in one of the two games :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: too bad he's playing for Florida.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Red Wings vs Leafs, woooooo


Don't care how hot it will be tomorrow, breaking out the Zetterberg jersey if we win so I can gloat at work.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> :mark: too bad he's playing for Florida.


Cry about it.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

lets go devils<3


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

LOL LEAFS, suck my cunt, Red Wings 3 Maple **** 0

Welcome home, Zetterberg jersey.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I find it impossible to get excited about preseason results.

My biggest concern is that Evgeni Malkin is still on the milk carton. No practice, no explanation.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Hearing Teuvo Teravainen is starting the season in Rockford again. Ugh.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



El Conquistador said:


> Hearing Teuvo Teravainen is starting the season in Rockford again. Ugh.


That just speaks volumes about Chicago's depth. He'd be on a starting day roster for most teams.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

That's true. With the recent success of the franchise, I shouldn't be complaining. I would have rather have had Teuvo playing last year than guys like Handzus, Versteeg, etc,.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Phil put on some weight if you know what I mean in that vid.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I find it impossible to get excited about preseason results.


I don't. I don't give a shit whether games count or not, I mark just as much when they win and cry just as hard when they lose. Red Wings <3 <3 <3


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Phil's always been a fatty. Hell of a player, though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Carey Price and the Hamilton Bulldogs just beat the Hawks :lmao

Price <3


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Bobby Ryan getting paid by the Senators. 7 years, 50.75 million. Not bad for a guy who was called "gutless" during the US Olympic Team selection process.

Now all he has to do is play poorly enough this year to get Connor McDavid to be his center.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

And the Sens name Karlsson their captain. Big day for them.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Lightning fan since 96. Go Stamkos! 
/I predict the goals race will be Stammer, Ovechkin and Crosby...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

what an insane prediction :duncan

jorgo, you deserve a ton of credit if that turns out accurate


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



jorgovan21 said:


> I predict the goals race will be Stammer, Ovechkin and Crosby...


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



jorgovan21 said:


> Lightning fan since 96. Go Stamkos!
> /I predict the goals race will be Stammer, Ovechkin and Crosby...


Not exactly going out on a limb here.

I think Stamkos will have a big year. Let's get some predictions going in this thread in the next week before the puck drops.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Sequin will be top 5 again. Benn will tear it up. Dallas is a fantastic team on paper and should definitely improve from last years standings.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Perry is going to win the goals race this year. It is FINALLY our year. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Islanders acquired Boychuk from the Bruins and Leddy from the Hawks. Both teams dumping salary. It was inevitably going to happen for the Hawks. Still wouldn't be shocked to see one of Sharp, Crawford and Seabrook moved by the deadline. We're officially under the cap for the year now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Not going out on much of a limb myself, but you guys know how much I've been frightened by the Blues, specifically last season. I think they get the #1 seed this year and take a considerable leap forward, making it to the conference finals (at least).

Everyone knows how much talent they have now. But my prediction is that Tarasenko will lead the league in goals. If he gets 18 minutes of ice time per game, I see no reason why he can't lead the league in goals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Blues are ridiculously stacked with great depth, but they always falter for one reason or another in the playoffs. Reminds me of the Ducks. Can they win it? Of course, but the West is still quite wide open so that doesn't mean much. Kings/Ducks/Blackhawks/Blues are my pick to be the top 4 teams in the West this year(I know ASAP, taking a HUGE leap of faith with this prediction). Wild also have a chance at making a jump this year imo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

My year end prediction for regular season standings

ATLANTIC
1. *Boston
2. *Montreal
3. *Tampa
4. Detroit
5. Toronto
6. Florida
7. Ottawa
8. Buffalo

METROPOLITAN
1. *Pittsburgh
2. *NY Rangers
3. *Columbus
4. *Philadelphia
5. *Washington
6. NY Islanders
7. New Jersey
8. Carolina

CENTRAL
1. *St. Louis
2. *Chicago
3. *Colorado
4. *Minnesota
5. *Dallas
6. Winnipeg
7. Nashville

PACIFIC
1. *Anaheim
2. *Los Angeles
3. *San Jose
4. Vancouver
5. Arizona
6. Edmonton
7. Calgary


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I predict Boston slumps this year. They still make it obviously :whoa but I see them behind Tampa, Pittsburgh, NY and possibly Montreal.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

http://espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/1...rs-acquire-boston-bruins-johnny-boychuk-trade

I hate this trade with a passion. As of right now, it's weakens the Bruins defense. It's not a major blow like if they traded Chara or Hamilton but it's still a blow. It was cap move but they could have traded a few other D's that combined Boychuk's salary and you would have been fine. Hell, trade Chris Kelly and you would be OK and add a one of the D's and you would have been fine.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Eh, it also hurts in the short term to trade a solid talent for nothing, but those picks may pay off and work out for the future. Also good to have a mix of quality vets and young talent that has potential.


How do you feel about that Seguin trade looking back, PF69?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> Eh, it also hurts in the short term to trade a solid talent for nothing, but those picks may pay off and work out for the future. Also good to have a mix of quality vets and young talent that has potential.
> 
> 
> How do you feel about that Seguin trade looking back, PF69?


Short term it sucks because it really weakens your defense but in long term those picks will have some valve especially coming from the Islanders. 

As for the Seguin trade, I'm still mixed on it. I know Seguin had his issues but he still was a one of kind type of player. You saw it in Dallas last year. If and mean if Eriksson has a good season like 60+ points or so and healthy, Smith has another good season like 50+ points and Fraser does a good job on the big club like scores 15 goals or so, I might be good with trade. But right now, I'm still mixed on that trade.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> Blues are ridiculously stacked with great depth, but they always falter for one reason or another in the playoffs. Reminds me of the Ducks. Can they win it? Of course, but the West is still quite wide open so that doesn't mean much. Kings/Ducks/Blackhawks/Blues are my pick to be the top 4 teams in the West this year(I know ASAP, taking a HUGE leap of faith with this prediction). Wild also have a chance at making a jump this year imo.


If anything, I'd say they're more like the Sharks, but that's probably because the Ducks actually have a largely forgotten Cup win on their resume.



PF69 said:


> http://espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/1...rs-acquire-boston-bruins-johnny-boychuk-trade
> 
> I hate this trade with a passion. As of right now, it's weakens the Bruins defense. It's not a major blow like if they traded Chara or Hamilton but it's still a blow. It was cap move but they could have traded a few other D's that combined Boychuk's salary and you would have been fine. Hell, trade Chris Kelly and you would be OK and add a one of the D's and you would have been fine.


It was a necessary move, and they got a good return for him. Cap casualty situations are always tough, but I think the Bruins actually handled this one fairly well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I don't think the Blues choke. Usually they're just outplayed and outmatched in certain series every year. Sharks can't even beat the teams they're supposed to beat every year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I think I just have a hard time buying the Ducks/Blues comparison because they're almost polar opposites on the ice.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I like the Islanders raiding the capped out teams for solid depth on D. I don't think either Boychuk or Leddy are top pair D's but they will help what the Isles already have. Garth Snow GM'ing for his job this year.

Between the extra D and Halak, the Islanders certainly look like a playoff team.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Boychuk is a solid second paring defenseman who adds experience to the Islanders D-core. It's a good move for the Islanders but still a bad move for the B's.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*

The Islanders have to be careful. Historically this whole act of trying to completely alter your team in one off-season doesn't work. We've witnessed it happen with the Red Sox, Jays and Marlins in baseball just over the past few years. The Panthers have also tried this a couple times and it's never been enough to catapult them into the post-season.

The Islanders have acquired Halak, Conacher, Grabovski, Kulemin, Leddy and Boychuk. That's essentially an entire second line. When you bring in that many new guys, all of which they will be heavily reliant on to produce, it just never seems to work. The chemistry just isn't there and it doesn't end well.

The Islanders should be improved, no doubt; however, I still don't see them cracking 90 points.

I think the Leafs did well this off-season. A lot of depth signings, guys who aren't going to come in and be heavily relied on (with the exception Robidas) but will really help fill out the bottom half of Toronto's lineup which desperately needed to be addressed. Guys like Frattin, Komarov and Booth.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: The games don't count yet*



A$AP said:


> I predict Boston slumps this year. They still make it obviously :whoa but I see them behind Tampa, Pittsburgh, NY and possibly Montreal.


I agree with that, I believe the older-aging teams of the league are going to take a step back this season. That meaning Detroit also.

I'm also iffy on the Habs. They have the tendency to take down turns here and there, just as much as they can surprise and exceed expectation. Thinking back to 09/10 when they just barley made it in with 88 points, and in 11/12 when they missed the playoffs WITH Price playing 65 games. They finished last in the East, in fact. 

I mean realistically, you look up and down their lineup and there just really isn't much there. And it's evident every year when they can only go as far as Price can carry them. And if he gets injured, has a slightly off year, or runs into fatigue, I could easily see the Habs dropping just outside the Wild Card picture.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Toronto cutting Colton Orr and Frazier McLaren. Step in the right direction. The end of truculence in Toronto?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

They'll get their "truculence" from the Komarov/Santorelli/Clarkson line while getting a fair bit of skill as well. 

Probably the best bottom 6 the Leafs have had in a while. I think you have a number of players that can move up/down the lines as well so they can change things up based on what's working and not working on any given night.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Ryan Johansen finally ends his holdout and signs with Columbus for 3 years. 3 million in 14-15, 3 million in 15-16, and 6 million in 16-17.

Not exactly the bridge contract but not exactly the long-term deal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Haven't been this happy about a Leafs move in a very long time. Ecstatic to see Orr and McLaren sent down. Just hoping they don't get called back up. Would love to see another team claim them, but I highly doubt that happens. 

Best bottom 6 the Leafs have had in years. Best forward depth they've had in years too. I think that alone will play a big part in any success the Leafs have this season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Here come the predictions sure to be wrong:

*Eastern Conference*
1. *Bruins*- still the class of the East
2. *Penguins*- will take some time to find footing under new coach, Letang will be a monster
3. *Canadiens*- Galchenyuk is primed to step up big
4. *Islanders*- love the depth moves, adding Halak after a few years of below average goaltending
5. *Lightning*- Still not sold on Bishop replicating last year's numbers
6. *Rangers*- Like the Dan Boyle addition but they'll miss Richards and Pouliot
7. *Capitals*- Trotz will drive down Ovechkin's numbers, drive up his +/-
8. *Devils*- Schneider and the old vets will be just enough to sneak in to the playoffs
9. Blue Jackets- Johansen has catching up to do, lineup already pretty depleted with injury
10. Leafs- Better just not there yet, not sure Kadri can be #1 center
11. Flyers- They'll miss Timonen and Hartnell
12. Red Wings- Played way over their heads last year with injuries, Datsyuk sadly showing age
13. Senators- Not quite enough tank-tastic for McDavid but in rebuild
14. Sabres- Enroth will get plenty of work, added enough guys not to finish last
15. Panthers- Arrow pointed upwards, wanted to put them higher, just couldn't find enough reasons
16. Hurricanes- Cam Ward and Eric Staal will be traded by the time they take the ice in 2015-16

_Playoffs_: Bruins over Devils, Penguins over Capitals, Islanders over Rangers, Canadiens over Lightning

Canadiens over Bruins, Islanders over Penguins

Canadiens over Penguins


*Western Conference*
1. *Kings*- A full season of Gaborik with Kopitar will get their offense extra push
2. *Stars*- Loved the additions of Spezza and Hemsky, think Lehtonen is underrated
3. *Blackhawks*- Still don't love their D or goalies
4. *Wild*- Central division is a bear, loved their playoffs but goalie still a big question
5. *Ducks*- Goalies will have growing pains, eventually will smooth out, Kesler will fit well
6. *Blues*- Same as Ducks with goalies but I see Jake Allen as undisputed #1 by February
7. *Avalanche*- Step back but MacKinnon and Duchesne are both stars in the making
8. *Oilers*- Steadied goaltending, big leap forward from Yakupov fuel the big improvement
9. Predators- Rinne gets a fairly healthy year, still not enough offense
10. Sharks- Bad ju-ju around this team, something needs to be done with Thornton
11. Jets- Not going anywhere until they get a real starting goalie
12. Canucks- Not sold on Lack or Miller leading this team to the playoffs
13. Coyotes- Yandle will get moved, team won't score enough
14. Flames- Paid Deryk Engelland 2.9 per year, should be relegated

_Playoffs_: Kings over Avalanche, Blues over Stars, Blackhawks over Wild, Ducks over Oilers

Kings over Ducks, Blues over Blackhawks

Blues over Blackhawks

*Stanley Cup Finals*: Canadiens over Blues


*Awards*
*Art Ross*: Sidney Crosby, Pittsburgh with 112 points
*Hart Trophy*: Tuukka Rask, Boston
*Vezina Trophy*: Tuukka Rask, Boston
*Norris Trophy*: Drew Doughty, Los Angeles
*Rocket Richard Trophy*: Steven Stamkos, Tampa Bay with 56 goals
*Selke Trophy*: David Backes, St. Louis
*Lady Byng*: Matt Duchesne, Colorado
*Calder Trophy*: Evgeny Kuznetsov, Washington
*Jack Adams Trophy*: Darryl Sutter, Los Angeles

Please tell me why I'm wrong about your team. I hope I'm wrong about my team and the Penguins go 82-0 and then 16-0.

HOCKEY!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*



Maelstrom21 said:


> 12. Red Wings- Played way over their heads last year with injuries, Datsyuk sadly showing age


:whoa

also habs winning the cup :cousins


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Here come the predictions sure to be wrong:
> 
> *Eastern Conference*
> 4. *Islanders*- love the depth moves, adding Halak after a few years of below average goaltending
> ...







EDIT: I feel silly now cause I realizes this was a joke post. The big red flag should've been how your playoffs don't even make sense or take into account the playoff format.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*



el dandy said:


> I feel silly now cause I realizes this was a joke post. The big red flag should've been how your playoffs don't even make sense or take into account the playoff format.


Love the Chappelle's Show reference. Feel free to disagree with the results, everyone has an opinion. I was ridiculed when I had the Rangers in the Finals before last season but that worked out okay.

Playoffs are set up like the NHL's playoffs because of the wild cards and bracketing format.

Atlantic
1. Bruins
2. Canadiens
3. Lightning

Metropolitan
1. Penguins
2. Islanders
3. Rangers

Wild Cards
1. Capitals (plays division winner with second most points)
2. Devils (plays division winner with most points)

So you get
Atlantic 1 v. WC 2 (Bruins vs. Devils) playing winner of Atlantic 2 v. 3 (Canadiens vs. Lightning)
Metro 1 vs. WC 1 (Penguins vs. Capitals) playing winner of Metro 2 v. 3 (Islanders vs. Rangers)


Same for the Western Conference.

Central
1. Stars
2. Blackhawks
3. Wild

Pacific
1. Kings
2. Ducks
3. Avalanche

Wild Cards
1. Blues (plays division winner with second most points)
2. Oilers (plays division winner with most points)

So you get
Pacific 1 v. WC 2 (Kings vs. Oilers) playing winner of Pacific 2 v. 3 (Ducks vs. Avalanche)
Central 1 vs. WC 1 (Stars vs. Blues) playing winner of Central 2 v. 3 (Blackhawks vs. Wild)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

^^^
you had Islanders going over the Lightning in rd 1.

In your proposed world where Tampa are Atlantic 3 and NYI are Metro 2, they cannot meet until the ECF. You also still have your divisions jumbled. Avs are in the Central

Get your finger on the pulse, bruh


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

No Red Wings, GTFO.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Predictions: 

*WEST*

*Pacific Division*
1. Anaheim 
2. Los Angeles 
3. San Jose
----------------
4. Phoenix
5. Vancouver
6. Edmonton
7. Calgary

*Central Division*
1. St. Louis 
2. Chicago 
3. Colorado 
-------------
4. Dallas (WC1) 
5. Minnesota (WC2) 
6. Nashville 
7. Winnipeg 

*EAST*

*Metro Division*
1. Pittsburgh 
2. Rangers
3. Islanders 
-----------------
4. Philadelphia 
5. Columbus 
6. Washington
7. Carolina
8. New Jersey 

*Atlantic Division*
1. Boston 
2. Tampa Bay
3. Montreal
-------------
4. Detroit (WC1)
5. Toronto (WC2) 
6. Ottawa
7. Florida
8. Buffalo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

*Atlantic*
1. Boston
2. Tampa Bay
3. Montreal

*Metrosectual*
1. Pittsburgh
2. Washington
3. Philadelphia

WC1. NY Islanders
WC2. Detroit
NY Rangers
Columbus
Toronto
New Jersey
Carolina
Ottawa
Buffalo
Florida

*Central*
1. Chicago
2. Dallas
3. Colorado
*
Pacific*
1. Anaheim
2. Los Angeles
3. San Jose

WC1. St. Louis
WC2. Nashville
Minnesota
Phoenix
Edmonton
Vancouver
Winnipeg
Calgary

Minnesota will finish with more point than San Jose, but will miss the playoffs. The Central is just so stacked. Some are sleeping on Nashville, but I believe Lavy will be a shot of offensive adrenaline to that organization for this year. The novelty will wear off and he'll been back on the coach carousel in 3 years, but I see no reason why Nashville can't be a 95+ point team. Their top 6 doesn't look sexy on paper, but teams have made the playoffs with less.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*



el dandy said:


> ^^^
> you had Islanders going over the Lightning in rd 1.
> 
> In your proposed world where Tampa are Atlantic 3 and NYI are Metro 2, they cannot meet until the ECF. You also still have your divisions jumbled. Avs are in the Central
> ...


Isles over Lightning was a typo, the rest is fixed. The Central is even more stacked than I thought.

None of the first round winners change, just the opponents. I miss the 1-8 but until Seattle and Quebec City get the expansion treatment, they'll keep the wild cards.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*



Catalanotto said:


> No Red Wings, GTFO.


I know they're your team but I'm hardly the only one who predicted that. The last wild card from last year not making the playoffs when they added nothing of significance in the off-season isn't exactly a wild prediction.

The Wings still have a Babcock but if he doesn't get a deal done by December, it will become a distraction and he could be a lame duck.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

i think this year is going to be pretty close to last year. I think the vast majority of teams are going to finish pretty close to where they finished last year. Not a lot of change.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Hockey starts tonight!

FUCK THE BRUINS :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The start of the Hawks Stanley Cup run starts tomorrow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Because I'm feeling frisky about the start of the NHL season so I wanted to check out predictions from hockey writers to see how my grasp of the league is going into the season. First prediction I saw was Puck Daddy, editor Greg Wyshynski:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...ions-160216025.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory



> *Boston Bruins
> *Pittsburgh Penguins
> *Tampa Bay Lightning
> *New York Rangers
> ...


My those 8 teams look familiar. Couldn't have been my 8 teams because I was told I was way off.



Maelstrom21 said:


> Here come the predictions sure to be wrong:
> 
> *Eastern Conference*
> 1. *Bruins*- still the class of the East
> ...


Oh wait, it is is the same.

It's finally back! Can't wait.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Calgary might actually go 0-82 this year. Wouldn't surprize me at all if that happened.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Congrats Mael, you proved yourself to be a lemming 

Why do we have to start with the Bruins again? Guessing 4-1 L tonight. They've owned us ever since the double 0-3 comeback.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

*GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. *


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



JM said:


> *GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. GO LEAFS GO. *


This.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

For the record, I would also be picking Buffalo to go 0-82 this year, but I figure at some point they will play Calgary this year and will be able to pick up a win.

And when I say 0-82, I am including overtime losses. Nothing pisses me off more than the teams and media outlets that say 35-34-13 is an above .500 record. No it's not idiots. It's 47 losses in a 82 game season. That's sub .500.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I know it's been a while because I'm excited to see the Flyers and Bruins play. Probably my two least favorite teams. Entertaining though.

Where's Stad? I need some Penguins fan back-up.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HAWKS HAWKS HAWKS HAWKS HAWKS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Rockstar said:


> This.


That.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Tonight I'll get over hyped for bottom 6 French phenom PEB.

and if BSchenn can't make it this year playing on G's wing, then fuck that guy.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Pacioretty with the first goal of the season.

LOLBernier.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

KOZUN

Game is great so far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Digging Robigas so far. Playing tough in the Leafs end. Using the body but not spastically like Phaneuf.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I hope Rinaldo gets Ebola.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Go Habs Go :trips5 

Do it for Canada guis


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

PERCY :mark:

Great period for the rookie.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Sick goal by Plekanec.

So we're going to have to listen to Mark Messier talk about Rogers Gamecenter all year? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



JM said:


> PERCY :mark:
> 
> Great period for the rookie.


I'm impressed with him and Kozun so far.

We got to do something about #50 though. Weird.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*



obby said:


> Hockey starts tonight!
> 
> FUCK THE BRUINS :mark:


I'll be fucking them tomorrow, GO RED WINGS


FUCKING PUMPED


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

LSchenn got pounded, but he done good retaliating for rinaldo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


A disturbing meme of a disturbing player.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Leafs doing what they do best, LOSING, lolololololol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Bernier was sub par. We need a hero.

SAVE US, OPTIMUS REIM.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

That was beautiful. <3333


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



RatedR10 said:


> That was beautiful. <3333


Bump


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Having Andrew MacDonald on the ice late in a game when you need a tying goal.

Ladies and gentlemen, your 2014-15 Philadelphia Flyers.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

On another note, the goal song change at the Air Canada Centre is bullshit. The old one was perfect.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Leafs lost but they looked really good at times tonight. Glad to see TOI spread out throughout the team, only one player played less than 10 minutes, just how it should be. Glad to see Carlyle is actually taking advantage of having four real lines, even if he is still playing the top line a little bit too much.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

We were competitive with clearly the best team in the Eastern Conference. I'm fine with a 2-1 last minute defeat.

Top line looked like shit. Only time I noticed G was when he dove to get a penalty in the 2nd period. Lecavalier played a better game tonight than he did all of last year. French Phenom PEB looked okay and Simmonds continues to be a beast in beast's clothing.

and Dat Malkin Killer got the big time push with the intermission segment and a goal :eric


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

good to see the Leafs at the bottom of the NHL standings. The one goal was a missed offside call as well. 

Still not use to Sportsnet having the games. Was flipping between TSN channels trying to find some damn hockey. haha.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Sportsnet's coverage was horrible. One of those intermission segments seemed way too overly scripted where they just disagreed on every question, not to mention the analysts are nowhere near the quality TSN had.

The only positive is the amount of hockey games on TV, and quite a bit of them using the NBCSN feed (which also hired McKenzie and Dreger).


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



A$AP said:


>


Post the gif and he will score


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Pens vs Ducks later today :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Having Andrew MacDonald on the ice late in a game when you need a tying goal.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, your 2014-15 Philadelphia Flyers.


Yeah, their defense is below average with Timonen out of the line-up. 

MacDonald-Coburn
Grossman-Streit
Del Zotto-Schenn

That is a pretty awful top 6 :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I did lose my shit when I heard Paul Romanuck was PBP guy for Calgary/Vancouver. He's not the greatest commentator, but I have always enjoyed him. His short sharp quick "Score" whenever there is a goal I've always loved. Glad to see Rogers brought him back. He's been wasting away in Europe doing hockey games for EuroSport the last couple of years.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

PACHY DA GAWD :dance3 PK DA GAWD :dance3

Prepare yourselves for yet another game by Canada's Team tonight, boys.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

JM, set your PVR. 

Will bump around game time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Blues hockey tonight :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

plz stop letting goals in off your body, Gibson.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Pens new system gets a thumbs up after 20 minutes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Crosby just torched Lovejoy on that goal :ti

Olli Maatta looks like a superstar out there, that pass he made on the 3rd goal was a beauty.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Devils 3 Flyers 0. Oh my.

Pens still rolling.

EDIT: Check that, Fleury just Fleury'd and it's now 3-2. Stop overplaying the puck, kicker.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Guessing G's wrist is still hurting from grabbing too much ass in the offseason


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Wayne Simmonds is a mother fucker. I love that guy

EDIT: What the shit is this rave music we have?

EDIT 2: PP going into the 3rd :eric

EDIT 3: NEVERMIND! Simmonds strikes again with 0.5 left! 3-3 bama3


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



el dandy said:


> Wayne Simmonds is a mother fucker. I love that guy
> 
> EDIT: What the shit is this rave music we have?


That was a nasty shot. Great patience.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

He's a huge reason why we will not miss Harntell whatsoever. He just gets better and better, and he doesn't take as many retarded penalties as Hartsy does!

EDIT: We just leave Elias in front of the net by himself. That's what we do. FUCK

EDIT2: VINNAH! 4-4

EDIT3: I fucking hate Luke Schenn. He is so trash.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Duncan Keith baby!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Pens offense looks impressive in 6-4 win over the Ducks.

D and goaltending could be sharper but a win is a win is a win.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Dallas outshooting Chicago 24-11 and leading the game 2-1?

:shocked:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I'm smelling that 82-0-0 season for the Habs kada

shitty start, but great finish.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

ON PACE FOR 82-0 :trips8


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Is Colorado starting slow or plummeting back to earth? We will find out. :hmm:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Avs are so fucking overrated :lmao. They are getting SMOKED right now, shots are 37-13.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Stad said:


> Avs are so fucking overrated :lmao. They are getting SMOKED right now, shots are 37-13.


Stats nerds rejoice :genius


Seriously, the Wild look good. Could be the Avs D though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SHARPY BABY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HAWKS WIN IN SHOOTOUT. THIS IS THEIR YEAR.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

First we lose Kimmo, now Coburn.

Now all we have is Streit and 5 pieces of useless trash.

The sooner they call up Ghost, the better. I want to see what this kid's got.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Stammer to win the scoring race this year, but hopefully my devils will earn that playoff spot :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



A$AP said:


> Is Colorado starting slow or plummeting back to earth? We will find out. :hmm:


their play last year simply wasn't something that they could maintain with their style and possession and whatnot. Plus, look at that D. Honestly, I doubt they make the playoffs this year. If they do, they'll just sneak in.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Wayne Simmonds is that mothafucking neegan!

AARON EKBLAD doe. What a debut. Just doing the most. Good to see Johnny Hockey get off to a quick start with the game tying goal late. Dirty hit by Gudas couldn't keep Upshall down which was very pleasing to see. A hard earned point in the OT loss to one of the pre season favorites, can't be too upset. We still suck on PPs and still look to be committing way too many penalties. The goalie interference to end regulation was the crusher. Horrible shift change didn't help much either. Luongo had a few promising saves, glad we have him to start the year. Barkov had a nice deflection. Excited to see this young team progress through the year and start it off with a hard earned point. 

Gotta get the first home game W out of the way with Jerz tonight!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

No lives game on TV in the UK tonight, so looks like a stream might watch the Devils see how there shaping up or watch my Rangers i'm just no sure which yet


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

devils are doing not bad, we are 1-0 but we let 4 goals in against philly so id say we need to work on our offense.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

We gonna get slapped by dem Habs tonight.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

http://www.tsn.ca/icearizona-agrees-to-sell-majority-stake-of-coyotes-to-barroway-1.104255

It's just time for the NHL to admit that the Coyotes are not going to work in Phoenix anymore. I wouldn't be shocked if they are sold again. Just move them to Seattle or something.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

move them to ontario :mark: Hamilton


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

If they move, they are going to stay in the West and Seattle would be a perfect spot for them especially if they build a new arena.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



PF69 said:


> http://www.tsn.ca/icearizona-agrees-to-sell-majority-stake-of-coyotes-to-barroway-1.104255
> 
> It's just time for the NHL to admit that the Coyotes are not going to work in Phoenix anymore. I wouldn't be shocked if they are sold again. Just move them to Seattle or something.


I mean...

http://deadspin.com/the-coyotes-were-damned-close-to-moving-to-seattle-1643791488


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

We already have the dreaded 2 goal lead. We'll lose it, but nice to have a lead.

G and Simmonds already hot as mutha fuckas.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

We're so fucking done :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Brutal period. On the bright side, I have Hornqvist on my hockey pool.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bring on the first overall pick!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

And bring on a new head coach. And maybe a new GM.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Wayne Simmonds just continues to be a mother fucker


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Home debut :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Meh, I don't think the Avs are overrated. I think Varlamov over performed last year and can't repeat that type of play/production. I think they are one of the most skilled teams in the NHL.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

The Bruins are losing 3-0 so far against the Caps in the 3rd. Just score a goal. Get something please.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

We stink.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I know the feeling


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

SAVE_US_REIMER


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Would love to see Reimer steal back the #1 job this season. With Bernier's play in the first two games, Reimer's chances are rising...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Two goals in two games for Weber right now :hb


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Plus, with Carlyle inevitably getting fired, this could be his year! :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Ducks looked a lot better on defense today. hopefully gibson isnt as bad in goal as he was against the pens.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

WOW WHAT A WIN!!! Holy :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Must be so nice to be a Habs fan


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Everyone except for G, Voracek, Simmonds, and Couts can drown in a puddle of aids.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Still <3 you dandy


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Just like the shitty team I root for, I am unlovable


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HAWKS! Up 4-2. About to be 2-0. 82-0 here we come!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*






Hoping it's just early season rust and a tough, familiar matchup against an improved Minnesota team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Rockstar said:


> And bring on a new head coach. And maybe a new GM.


I hear Dan Bylsma is available :lmao 



El Conquistador said:


> Meh, I don't think the Avs are overrated. I think Varlamov over performed last year and can't repeat that type of play/production. I think they are one of the most skilled teams in the NHL.


They have a really good forwards but they have no defense whatsoever.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Jake Gardiner healthy scratched already? Whoa.



Stad said:


> I hear Dan Bylsma is available :lmao


Can you imagine how quickly Leafs fans would turn on Bylsma? My goodness. It took hockey tepid USA like three Olympic games to turn against Bylsma.

Truthfully, I think Bylsma is too smart to coach for Toronto. The pressure and existing roster would make for a bad situation. I only see Bylsma returning to coach a team that's pretty well off and in a tamer media market. Somewhere like San Jose would probably be my pick. He's getting paid by the Penguins to stay home, he's not just going to jump at the first opening.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Rags getting wrecked.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Bullshit. Reimer's playing well, better than Bernier has been playing and Reimer gets his bell rung and has to leave. Dude can't catch a break. Been hit in the head so many times, hopefully this time isn't a concussion.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

woo devils are 2-0 sure we beat two teams that aren't that great but scoring 9 goals, and only 5 against for the devils isnt bad


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Andy Brickley's Bostahn accent is so thick that I'm contemplating closed captioning to follow the game. He seems like a nice enough guy but wow.

Avs supposedly warmed up without pucks. Patrick Roy is not happy. Never heard of a bag warm-up skate in the NHL.



legendmaker2 said:


> woo devils are 2-0 sure we beat two teams that aren't that great but scoring 9 goals, and only 5 against for the devils isnt bad


Wins are wins. Schneider wasn't great but he's got time to find his footing. All the veterans that NJ signed seem to be fitting in pretty well.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Andy Brickley's Bostahn accent is so thick that I'm contemplating closed captioning to follow the game. He seems like a nice enough guy but wow.


You also had to listen to Jack Edwards and I feel sorry for you. I'm stuck with them all the time. TBH, Brickley is a solid color guy but Edwards makes me cringe.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

This Sens/Panthers game looks like a TNA house show


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

2-0-0! Cool beginning of the season with back-to-back shutouts for Antti Niemi and Alex Stalock, respectively. Not surprisingly, Vlasic and Hertl looking great.

SHARKS

Argh, don't want to let this team lead me down the ineluctable road to another playoffs disaster, but... SHARKS.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

If only we could score on and stop a few PPs..

...and skate to the left more.

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*










Hedman and Stamkos :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

7,311 was the announced number for that Ottawa/Florida game. But to as how many were actually in the rink, who knows. 4,000 maybe if we are being generous. 

Florida needs to get the hell out of there and move to Seattle or Vegas or Quebec City (ideally).

Florida has a few sports teams that can get out of there and nobody would even noticed. The Panthers, the Jags, and the Marlins could all leave and it would be 6 months before anybody in that state even noticed.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

yesterday we were the top of the charts for goals/per game :mark: suck it TSN for always thinking us devils aren't worth the time to talk about us.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

REIMER IS STARTING AGAIN

JEEEZUS :mark:


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

*NHL Game Center Hockey Package*

I have paid for Center Ice in the past but they black out the Rangers in my area and play Buffalo who sucks this year drives me nuts i usually watch most of my hockey on tv because its in Hi Def but the quality on Game Center is superb any one else a hockey fan on this forum and Lets Go Rangers I'm also a college hockey fan to.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



RKing85 said:


> 7,311 was the announced number for that Ottawa/Florida game. But to as how many were actually in the rink, who knows. 4,000 maybe if we are being generous.


That really is sad. TBH, that arena is very big so that doesn't help. I think within the next year or so, they will either move to Seattle or Quebec City. It's going to happen sooner than later.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

well boys and girls just like that we are 3-0 :mark: cammy ftw


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Could've just as easily been 4-0, but we remain winless.

We're not bad enough for McDavid or Eichel. We're gonna be stuck in the coveted 2006-2010 Indiana Pacers midcard spot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Oilers lirl


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

KINGS! 3-0 up already in the 1st period :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello everybody.

The leafs won again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Oilers will get McDavid. :lmao And find a way to still be shit. That team is such a joke.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



A$AP said:


> Oilers will get McDavid. :lmao And find a way to still be shit. That team is such a joke.


If they do, they HAVE to trade one of Eberle, Yakupov, Hopkins or Hall to fill the holes in that organization. The fact that they haven't yet just shows how clueless and stubborn the organization is.

What is it now? 8 years at the bottom and counting? And showing no signs of improvement despite all their lottery picks. What a joke.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

3-0. :mark: Oh, Sharks, why must you do this to me once more?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Chicago was so so so much better than Calgary night, but Calgary wins in overtime. 

That's the way the puck bounces some times.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Hawks nearly tripled the Flames shots, that's insane. Unbelievable that the Flames still came away with the W. 

Also, how are the Oilers STILL so awful!? How many incredible prospects does it take to make a team that isn't complete garbage!? I was sure they'd be better this season, they improved goaltending, defence and forward depth, still shit. Beginning to think this team is simply cursed. Just read that their FF for 5v5 is actually above 50%, so it appears that this could just be bad luck for now, but I'm not holding out hope that anything will change.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Leafs back on track with 2 wins.

Really pleased with Stuart Percy so far. Prob our best dman this season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Avs are already looking bad (and aren't expected to get better) and now they lose Varlamov? Going to be a tough season for the Avs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Rockstar said:


> Avs are already looking bad (and aren't expected to get better) and now they lose Varlamov? Going to be a tough season for the Avs.


I think it was more of a message to the rest of the league. 

Like just incase you guys thought we weren't gunning it for another top 5 pick, we are.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Montreal vs. Boston :mark:

and what happened to Varlamov?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Pens have been dominant this season. They jump out to a lead then take their foot off the gas pedal a little and Marc-Andre Spazzy allows a bad goal to keep the games competitive. Can't have it all, I guess.

Lehtonen is the only reason this game isn't 4-1 or 5-1.



RatedR10 said:


> Montreal vs. Boston :mark:


No Weise tonight. Check Lucic's car for a body.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Even with these goalie injury issues, I think the demise of Colorado has been greatly exaggerated.

The demise of the Flyers, though, was accurately predicted. Writing was on the wall, but I refused to see it cause I'm a mark


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Spoke too soon on the Penguins. The forwards and D are playing a new system. They made several personnel changes, but to quote this guy:










*"We have to fix real problem."
*









Fleury comes up smallest in the biggest moments. I know it's an October regular season game but allowing two goals in the last 3 minutes of a game where Kari Lehtonen was lights out on the other end of the ice? I've seen this movie before and I think the ending sucks.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Another game, another win over the Bruins.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Can Lucic be any more gotten to? :krillin:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Taking Rask out, making Lucic cry, oh what a beautiful game that was.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I hate Boston sometimes. They beat every team including my Leafs but look like amateurs every time they face the Habs


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



chargebeam said:


> Taking Rask out, making Lucic cry, oh what a beautiful game that was.


Beautiful season by the Bruins so far. :banderas

You got Marchand out there pulling out beauties like 



















And Julien bitching and moaning about everything as per usual. 

Remember this? :banderas


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Lucic is a baby. I find it hilarious when people say he's the "emotional leader" of the Bruins. :lmao



Get-The-E-Out said:


> I hate Boston sometimes. They beat every team including my Leafs but look like amateurs every time they face the Habs


Bruins are to the Habs what the Habs (mostly) are to the Sens. 

But, and I said this on HF, the Bruins' identity has changed and they're not the top team they once were. They're not a scary team to play against anymore, imo. Especially not from a Habs perspective. They're not the "big bad Bruins" they once were. 

A large part of the problems though, imo, is when they traded away Seguin. The guy has star potential and is now living up to it. I think it was stupid to trade him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Hate Lucic. Would love to have him on my team, but still. dbag.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Edmonton :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

1-2-1 with 2 losses to two top teams, including a beatdown by the sticks of those damn Devils. Finally keeping opponents' out of the net, but still can't get any of our pucks to go in. Luongo with two strong games in a row, one goal vs Ottawa and the shutout tonight, maybe it's the shape of things to come. Ekblad has been everything we wanted him to be and then some. I heard all about him as a defender but he's showing me a bit of aggressiveness with the puck. Gudbranson also a lot more aggressive early on with his shooting as well which is great. The young talent on this team has to carry us this year behind the steady goaltending of Luongo. It's gonna be fun to see the kids grow up and get better but I want to be some what competitive by the end of December. Let's sneak back in to it this year. 

Wayne Simmonds though. Can he keep his hot start up?

Islanders look like they're putting it all together. Trying to go out with a bang in their final two years in Uniondale, leave the Coliseum with a few bangs. Crazy that 5-0 will be their greatest start ever considering the dynasty years way back when. A good game it should be against Pittsburgh in trying to do do.

Speaking of those old classic Islander teams, it's great to have Denis Potvin back on FSN calling Panther games. He had been there from the beginning up until 2009. Bill Lindsay was not that good.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Thank goodness Gustavsson is in net for the WIngs tonight, should help the Leafs chances.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hawks already kicking the Predators ass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

WOW. That goal from PK!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Every game is a fucking spot fest.

If only we had some fucking D. We should be able to win some of these 4+ goal games instead of being winless.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*










G my .....


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

wow we got shut out by gustavsson....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

loving this hot Ottawa start.

I realize it's a small sample size, but I have been very pleasantly surprized with their firt 5 games.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

*PK DA GAWD*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



A$AP said:


> *PK DA GAWD*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

The Hawks won, that is all.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> wow we got shut out by gustavsson....


Even a broken clock is right twice a day, I guess. :shrug


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

PK <3

Carey <3

Galchenyuk <3


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

The Bruins beat the Sabres last night 4-0. Nice bounce back win for the B's. But it's the Sabres, so that should be a easy win.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Rockstar said:


> Thank goodness Gustavsson is in net for the WIngs tonight, should help the Leafs chances.


LOL

THANKS FOR GETTING US IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR AND FOR 4 POINTS THIS WEEKEND

Haters gonna hate, and Gus isn't bad in Detroit, he was shit in Toronto because he was a Leaf, it was fitting.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



PF69 said:


> The Bruins beat the Sabres last night 4-0. Nice bounce back win for the B's.


:ti

This is like the Canucks going 3-0 to start the season with Alberta teams. It's on par with a preaseason game in terms of being taken seriously as a W.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Catalanotto said:


> LOL
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING US IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR AND FOR 4 POINTS THIS WEEKEND
> 
> Haters gonna hate, and Gus isn't bad in Detroit, he was shit in Toronto because he was a Leaf, it was fitting.


congrats on losing in 5 games


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Oh no he didn't :torres


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Catalanotto said:


> LOL
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING US IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR AND FOR 4 POINTS THIS WEEKEND
> 
> Haters gonna hate, and Gus isn't bad in Detroit, he was shit in Toronto because he was a Leaf, it was fitting.


Actually, Gus' worst SV% was while he was in Detroit and had a .907 last season. We've been through this before. Gus is crap. You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

*The KINGS with a really good start to the season... Champs gonna CHAMP. 

And the PREDS are in first in the Central. Yeah yeah it wont last I know but still. PREDS!


and holy fuck Martin Havlat's face. Scars are indeed way more impressive and tells more stories than tattoo's. *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

KINGS :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Catalanotto said:


> LOL
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING US IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR AND FOR 4 POINTS THIS WEEKEND
> 
> Haters gonna hate, and Gus isn't bad in Detroit, he was shit in Toronto because he was a Leaf, it was fitting.





Get-The-E-Out said:


> congrats on losing in 5 games





Rockstar said:


> Actually, Gus' worst SV% was while he was in Detroit and had a .907 last season. We've been through this before. Gus is crap. You don't know what you're talking about.


opcorn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

So that game against the Rangers could have gone better. Classic Sharks allowing two goals in four seconds. Unbelievable. Stalock. :no:



DarkStark said:


> *The KINGS with a really good start to the season... Champs gonna CHAMP.
> 
> And the PREDS are in first in the Central. Yeah yeah it wont last I know but still. PREDS!
> 
> ...


Eww, Kings. I do admit they are an immensely talented team that should make another championship run this year, but... #BeatLA (LOL Sharks)

Preds are cool... Forsberg and Weber have been playing some tremendous hockey. Predators remain undefeated in regulation! 


Aw, Martin Havlat. Firstly, those scars are indeed impressive and secondly I miss that guy as a Shark.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



DarkStark said:


> *The KINGS with a really good start to the season... Champs gonna CHAMP.
> 
> And the PREDS are in first in the Central. Yeah yeah it wont last I know but still. PREDS!
> 
> ...


They definitely won't last on top in that division, but they should bounce back handsomely compared to last season and make the playoffs again. Rinne is healthy.

If Weber stays healthy he should finally get his due as the best defenseman in the league and win the Norris, too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

scars aren't really that impressive in hockey since so many guys have them. gotta be tough to play hockey. 


ducks with the shutout. :mark: didnt get a chance to see this game, but anderson definitely seems a lot better than gibson. hopefully he can keep it up all year because i dont trust gibson at all. going to be the best team in the league again, lets finish it off this year and not get outdone by the kings or the hawks. :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

One game for the day and it involves Edmonton. :moyes8

Fantastic scheduling.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



DarkStark said:


> *The KINGS with a really good start to the season... Champs gonna CHAMP.
> 
> And the PREDS are in first in the Central. Yeah yeah it wont last I know but still. PREDS!
> 
> ...


Kings have the perfect balance. I love their roster. Jeff Carter is the most underrated guy in the league atm. I know he played for Canada last year but what he does is awesome.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I put money on Anaheim winning the cup before the season. The odds for LA/CHI were too high, so I took the next best team.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Voynov arrested and suspended for domestic violence.



A$AP said:


> One game for the day and it involves Edmonton. :moyes8
> 
> Fantastic scheduling.


And it's at 9:30... AND IT'S BLACKED OUT HERE. I thought that blackout shit was done with. Sportsnet and their fucking lies.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

*This domestic violence thing has really taken hold in the sports world. I have no problem with that. 

This may sound like I'm trying to defend domestic violence but I'm not. I do, however, understand how it happens with people that play violent sports. It's like they are asked to turn on the violent switch and then turn it off just like that. It's not that easy for some people. There needs to be something done about it and it seems there is. During these suspensions though I hope they are getting counseling because like I said, it's not easy to flick that violence switch on and off. I think that holds more true with football being more violent but hockey is right up there as well.

Again I'm not excusing it... I'm just understanding it.*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Great job by the NHL by going 'zero-tolerence' on his ass. We can laugh at the NFL now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Yeah, it's a good step in right direction by the NHL on suspending him now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

No Hawks tonight, no cares.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Looked at the standings, no way the Isles can keep that up, right?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Super Sonic said:


> Looked at the standings, no way the Isles can keep that up, right?


That's what people said about Colorado last year. :shrug


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



GitRekt said:


> congrats on losing in 5 games


How is this suppose to hurt me or even remotely make me angry? We were basically the Griffins last year. You have to be a complete idiot to think we would even make it. Not to say the guys didn't do good, but, really, we had our star players out, how naïve can you possibly be? We were not suppose to make the playoffs last year. THANK YOU, TORONTO. GTFO out of here with your moronic posts.



Rockstar said:


> Actually, Gus' worst SV% was while he was in Detroit and had a .907 last season. We've been through this before. Gus is crap. You don't know what you're talking about.


I think he was 16-5-4 last year. I could be wrong, my memory tends to be fairly bad, but, I'm sure you will clearly remember when he shut out Toronto on October 18th, 2014.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Catalanotto said:


> I think he was 16-5-4 last year. I could be wrong, my memory tends to be fairly bad, but, I'm sure you will clearly remember when he shut out Toronto on October 18th, 2014.


As I've said before, clearly they won despite him, not because of him. Also, as I said the other day, even a broken clock is right twice a day. Or in this case, even an awful goalie has a great game every once and awhile.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I think Gibson is going to get his next start next game as he was just called back up from the AHL. Hopefully it isn't another 6 goal blunder and he can start living up to some of that potential asap. Can't be slowly work your way up on a contending team.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

The Oilers' first win comes against the fucking Lightning. :ti

I mean, I know they don't have Hedman or Gudas, but still.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Looking forward to this on Wednesday :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Of course Sportsnet isn't airing that game.

Fuck this Rogers deal.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Even though i'm a Rangers fan I do love a Flyers-Pens match should be a cracker tomorrow night I can't wait


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I despise the Rogers deal

TSN was the best network to watch games by a wide fucking margin. CBC was the best, but Cole got older, and they brought in garbage hacks like Healy, Stock, that made it embarrassing to watch during intermissions. 

SNET has so many tools I don't even watch it unless it's the hockey part and not the 'expert's'


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



GitRekt said:


> I despise the Rogers deal
> 
> TSN was the best network to watch games by a wide fucking margin. CBC was the best, but Cole got older, and they brought in garbage hacks like Healy, Stock, that made it embarrassing to watch during intermissions.
> 
> SNET has so many tools I don't even watch it unless it's the hockey part and not the 'expert's'


Their analysts suck aside from Friedman and the coverage is absolute garbage. Plus, despite promising no blackouts last season, we still have them. It's garbage.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

COUTURE :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Plz start Bernier


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



RatedR10 said:


> Their analysts suck aside from Friedman and the coverage is absolute garbage. Plus, despite promising no blackouts last season, we still have them. It's garbage.



Agreed. Friedman is great. Most of the best came from the score. was sad to see it taken over by rogers.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HAWKS GOALLL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

WHY IS KESSEL SO FUCKING FAT AND SLOW AND LAZY!?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*






We knew this was gon be ugly, but jesus Flyers.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

PHILADELPHIA KESSEL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS

Clarkson :mark:
Phillip :mark:
Polak :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

fuck yaaaaaaaaaaaaa :mark::mark::mark:

Chucky is breaking out as a superstar :mark: 
Carey :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Rockstar said:


> WHY IS KESSEL SO FUCKING FAT AND SLOW AND LAZY!?


:whoa

Your team is nothing without that fatty. Don't you ever forget that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hawks giving Flyers the D.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

that's nice of them since they have no D.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> that's nice of them since they have no D.




So you relate to them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



A$AP said:


> :whoa
> 
> Your team is nothing without that fatty. Don't you ever forget that.


Sarcasm I assure you. Many people say such things in seriousness though, pretty sad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I am so sick of Mark Messier.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Penguins vs. Flyers will be fun tomorrow.

8-6 score plz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RatedR10 said:


> Penguins vs. Flyers will be fun tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 8-6 score plz.



Flyers can't score..more like 8-0 Penguins. Flyers gonna be tired as hell after the pounding they took from the Hawks tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

As long as Maatta and Hornqvist put up the points.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Pens vs Flyers will be shown on SN360 in Canada now since the Leafs/Sens game is cancelled, so all you people that wanted to watch in Canada now can lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Funking scum of the earth depriving me of hockey.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



obby said:


> I am so sick of Mark Messier.


I hate that POS.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Eventhough we've had the Pens' number the last 3 years, tonight will be ugly.

I'm expecting a 7-3 pounding.

Our D is just gonna get ravaged and we have Emery in net.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I find pretty sick of the Messier commercials as well btw 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



el dandy said:


> Eventhough we've had the Pens' number the last 3 years, tonight will be ugly.
> 
> I'm expecting a 7-3 pounding.
> 
> Our D is just gonna get ravaged and we have Emery in net.


Emery almost stole the win for you guys against us though a bit ago.

Smart move to postpone Leafs/Sens.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

honestly shocked the Flyers are winning atm :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Why did the Senators/Mapleleafs game get postponed?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



JM's Daddy said:


> Why did the Senators/Mapleleafs game get postponed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shootings on Parliament Hill, a Canadian soldier was killed.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Penguin killer Sean C dropping dimes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*






Penguin killer Sean C goes over


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



JM's Daddy said:


> Why did the Senators/Mapleleafs game get postponed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nobody wants to play hockey when the host city has their downtown on lockdown because of a crazed shooter going after military personnel and officials in Parliament.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Pens with a crap effort against the Flyers. Fleury going to Fleury. Perfect spot for Thomas Greiss to step up in his first start of the year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Yeah, Pens were awful last night. Those jerseys they wore though :banderas

Good thing is they got a chance to rebound tonight against the Wings, looking forward to see how Greiss plays as well.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RatedR10 said:


> Nobody wants to play hockey when the host city has their downtown on lockdown because of a crazed shooter going after military personnel and officials in Parliament.



When I posted that I didn't know about the shooting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I don't' know what happened to Chara but he is out for rest the game. Hope it's not serious. Funny, within the last few weeks, we went from having some deep depth on D to basically having no depth on D. Traded Boychuk and already lost Miller and might lose Chara.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

cant let it hit off of you into your own net. :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Perry going for MVP again. :mark:


3-1 and looks like another win again. Gibson playing much better today aside from that unlucky bounce goal.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Did anyone see the Goalie Interfence call on Nick Bjugstad the other night in 'Rado? 






Did I mention how great it is to have the legend Denis Potvin back home where he belongs calling Panthers games? 

Was great to see the boys respond with the GW'er in overtime. Fell asleep during the OT intermission and woke up 3 hours later to take a piss to the game replay [they replay the games right after the live telecast, usually an hour later] and Steve Goldstein screaming "BOYES SCORES, PANTHERS WIN!" it was pretty epic timing on my part.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Montreal/Vancouver Thursday :whoa 

One of my old neighbors actually has jersey that is split in half. :jordan4 Will be a bar game for sure.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



A$AP said:


> Montreal/Vancouver Thursday :whoa
> 
> One of my old neighbors actually has jersey that is split in half. :jordan4 Will be a bar game for sure.


But before that, time to stomp on the Rangers tonight. 

Hopefully Pacioretty gets a hat trick. Or Subban or Galchenyuk. No discriminating here. 

Tinordi fighting Kreider will be nice too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

asap too embarrassed to support the nux anymore. :jordan4


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

With Coburn having a 4 week setback and MacDonald out for 3 weeks, tonight Ghost makes his debut. :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Kobe. said:


> asap too embarrassed to support the nux anymore. :jordan4


They're my perspective East/West boys. Hence the :whoa

And my Savard jersey must definitely be the sign of a recent bandwagon jumper breh :jordan4 Fall back


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

7-1-0! 

Great game by the team, and god damn, that Carey Price and Alex Galchenyuk. :mark: Especially Price. Tremendous game.

Chucky has developed into a monster which is awesome. Subban played a great, albeit quiet game. Tinordi has so much confidence right now, which is great after his disappointing pre-season. 

Three game Western Canada road trip next.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Dat pass


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

^Indeed.

More penalties and another OT loss but another single point, I'll take it. Luongo deserved the W though.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

*DA GAWD*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

I just saw this from last night, Malkin high fives Neal on the Preds bench after he scores :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*



Stad said:


> I just saw this from last night, Malkin high fives Neal on the Preds bench after he scores :lmao


:whoa


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Olli Maatta to undergo surgery next week to remove a tumor from his neck that could be a low-grade thyroid cancer. He's known about it since pre-season and has played through it all while being the Pens best defenseman, he's expected to be out 4 weeks and make a full recovery.

I swear this team is cursed, unreal.

He's playing in the 3 games this week and then getting surgery next week. Crazy to think that he's known about this the whole time and has played so well.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

Scary news about Olli Maatta. 20 year old kid who has been playing with the weight of an uncertain diagnosis on his head all season and playing very well, at that. I hope the surgery goes well and cleans out all those bad cells. Cancer is very frightening under any circumstances.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: WE MADE IT*

This Pacioretty-Desharnais shit needs to end. Pacioretty needs to pull his head out of DD's ass.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

That 3rd period from The Rangers :banderas still concerned about the number of goals Henrik is conceding but getting the W's is all that matters


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

LEAFS WIN!

That kessel goal :sodone


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Price legit just stole two points from the Flames. He's head and shoulders above everyone else on the Habs right now. His play is tremendous, but the effort of everyone else is downright horrific.

Desharnais, Eller and Bourque need to fuck off too.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Habs were going through the motions for most of the game and I feel didn't even deserve the win if it hadn't been for Price. I get that it's the Flames but they've stolen lots of wins from teams much better than them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Gibson finally living up the hype and in a huge game too. :


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Like the new thread title (Y)

Pens offense just rolling last night. 8 goals. No one player with more than 2 points. Fleury still Fleury'ing.

Minny Wild look strong against the Bruins. Scoring some dirty goals. Boston misses Chara a lot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Making my first ever appearance in this thread to admonish whomever came up with the thread title. 

Carolina pls :sadbron


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



Helmsley said:


> Making my first ever appearance in this thread to admonish whomever came up with the thread title.
> 
> Carolina pls :sadbron




































Nah but I feel bad for the Canes.  A generational talent like McDavid could do wonders tho.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

I try to be rationale about stuff usually but let me put on my Penguins fan cap right now and say F the LA Kings.

Watching the game tonight, the hacking and after the whistle stuff is on a level only in the ballpark of the Flyers. Justin Williams, Jarrett Stoll, and Jeff Carter all have slashed away at wrists tonight and rightfully gotten the gate. It didn't stop any of them from complaining to the officials incessantly. Williams got into it with Malkin then turned into a real tough guy after Matt Greene and Dwight King came to his defense.

I realize the Kings are without Jon Quick, Marian Gaborik, and Anze Kopitar and it's only November but I'm not very impressed with their effort tonight. Whatever 2 points for the Pens.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

*MONTREAL / VANCOUVER 
IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN*

:dance3






























































:xmasparty


​


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Carey Price with that fucking save... WOW. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

God mode was engaged.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

3rd PP. Let's hope it looks better than the first 2.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

This team needs help offensively and Desharnais needs to get the fuck out.

Put Pacioretty with Galchenyuk already. Price can't carry the team all season long and be in God mode. You need scoring. Fuck.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

This is fucking amazing and hilarious :mark::lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

You never count this team out in the 3rd. :trips5

Great defending by Vancouver overall, though. Can't believe that bounced puck on Miller before Vancouver's second goal didn't go in.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Emelin please get the fuck off the team. Thanks, pal.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

YAY CANUCKS~!

*still waiting for SEA to get a team and I can stop rooting half-ass for those crybabies up north*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Roots for team. Calls said team half-ass crybabies.

Makes sense.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Plekanec's forecheck on the PK in OT was dumb. Led to the OT goal.

Therrien needs to pull his head out of his ass and get Bournival and Sekac back in the lineup and stop with the DD ass kissing bullshit.

Pacioretty - Galchenyuk - Gallagher should be the top line.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

A$AP said:


> Roots for team. Calls said team half-ass crybabies.
> 
> Makes sense.



I see the Canucks make lots of excuses since I went with them solely for geographic reasons.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

I have zero faith in the Leafs. They will never be a cup contender but they will never be bad enough to get a superstar in the draft.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Clarkson!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

yay Bernier


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Da hell is going on with LA? :whoa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



Jason said:


> Da hell is going on with LA? :whoa


I know. We lost at Philly on Tuesday, lost to the Penguins last night and tonight, we're very likely to lose at Detroit.

But those have all been away, and we've done well at home so far. Apart from the opening game when we lost to SJ. So hopefully it's just a blip. If we lose to Carolina on Sunday, then i'll be worried.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



Even Flow said:


> I know. We lost at Philly on Tuesday, lost to the Penguins last night and tonight, we're very likely to lose at Detroit.
> 
> But those have all been away, and we've done well at home so far. Apart from the opening game when we lost to SJ. So hopefully it's just a blip. If we lose to Carolina on Sunday, then i'll be worried.


Forgot to neg you for a post you made when the Kings won the Cup. I'll get you now. 

GOOD TO SEE THE RED WINGS WHOOPING DAT ARSE.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

The Kings missing Kopi?

They're never at the top of their game in the regular season anyways. They'll play at a level that gets them into the playoffs and then fuck shit up again.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Emotional tonight in Detroit. The Gordie chants were goosebumpling. 

Such an exciting win the other night for them FIGHTIN CATS. After a second straight game where the zebras tried to screw Florida just to see if anyone would notice because, well, it's the Panthers, we strike back once again with a big middle FANGAH.

Upshall was called for a charging call that may have been the worst call I have ever seen since the other worst call I have ever seen last week when Bjugstad was called for goalie interference.... when he was the puck handler. 

Late in the game, tied up. Upshall called for that bullshit. The Cats fighting through the PK, get two outstanding diving blocks by Derek MacKenzie. One of which; the last, caroms right in to the waiting stick of one Tomas Kopecky... who then finds Upshall...for this...






...these type of goals are my favorite. Poetic justice indeed, Goldy.

Luongo is putting the team on his back with his play in net. If we can tighten up on all the penalties, get better on power plays, I think we can start doing something in front of him. It will be disappointing for his outstanding efforts to go to waste. Points in five straight games. Gotta start turning some of those OT losses in to W's.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Dale fucking Weise is on our top line. fpalm


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Dutch Gretzky da gawd


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Hurricanes just gone up 3-0 to Arizona. That first win may be imminent. :moyes1

EDIT: CANES win. Pls change the thread title. Pls.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

REIMER is fucking awesome. Suck it, Randy.

WE BEAT THE HAWKS :sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

OMG REIMER BEAT THE HAWKS


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Reimer is an animal. Shut up all his dumbass haters for at least one night. 

Sadly I wouldn't even be surprised if Bernier gets the next start. Carlyle is a jackass.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Bernier has been playing great too. I don't think either would be the wrong move for next game.

My thoughts on the Blackhawks:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Reimer was a beast tonight but Bernier is better imo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

CATS improve to 4-2-3. :mark: Those dirty Flyers didn't stop playing until the whistle and Luongo gave up the shutout with 7 seconds left but he's been FUNOMINAL /JimRome for the last few weeks. EKGOOD with his first career goal. Tough stretch of games coming up, these last few wins and the OT L's have been important, gotta stay competitive.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

We stink.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



Rockstar said:


> Reimer is an animal. Shut up all his dumbass haters for at least one night.
> 
> Sadly I wouldn't even be surprised if Bernier gets the next start. Carlyle is a jackass.


Reimer was just ok.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

gibson shut out the hawks and i didnt even overreact this badly. :drake1


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

not exactly NHL but any of you seen this yet?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> gibson shut out the hawks and i didnt even overreact this badly. :drake1



rockstar is an immense Reimer dick rider lulz. 

Reimer has been proving people wrong all season lulz but it's not like he's been out playing Bernier lately. I'd much rather keep both goalies sharp until one sucks. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

ducks winning the cup


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



JM said:


> rockstar is an immense Reimer dick rider lulz.
> 
> Reimer has been proving people wrong all season lulz but it's not like he's been out playing Bernier lately. I'd much rather keep both goalies sharp until one sucks.
> 
> ...


Every good Leafs fan should be :agree:

He was out playing Bernier at the very beginning of the season, hence why he got a few starts in a row and earned the Leafs their first two wins. Bernier came on though, Reimer looks to steal a few starts back. This is what Reimer can do and if he continues to perform like this, it's going to be a battle for starts all season long.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

exactly, a battle. Bernier did nothing to not get another start. He almost had consecutive shut outs. Neither have given a reason to not be started so I'm not sure why Carlyle would be a jackass to start Bernier. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



JM said:


> exactly, a battle. Bernier did nothing to not get another start. He almost had consecutive shut outs. Neither have given a reason to not be started so I'm not sure why Carlyle would be a jackass to start Bernier.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because Reimer just had a game where he made 45 saves and absolutely stole the game for the Leafs when it should have been a blowout. I'm not saying Bernier shouldn't start for two more weeks or anything like that, I'm saying between the two of them, Reimer has earned the next start more. If Reimer is "meh" in the next game, back to Bernier. But this next game should be Reimer's.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Caught the highlights. Reimer looked pretty damn solid out there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Of course he did. He played great. 

You can not be choosing goalies reactionary after every game tho. It's body of work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

The Bruins have finally won two games in a row. About time. And for the first time, all four players involved in the Seguin trade played for the Bruins last night.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



JM said:


> Of course he did. He played great.
> 
> You can not be choosing goalies reactionary after every game tho. It's body of work.
> 
> ...


What!? That's exactly how it should be. Hot hand plays. That's how Carlyle said it would be last season but it only ever ended up being like that when Bernier was the hot hand. 

Body of work is absolutely not the way to do it. Goalies go through slumps, if Bernier is getting starts because of his "body of work" even though he's slumping, that isn't right. Not saying that's how it is right now, just saying hypothetically. 

Hot hand should play and Reimer is hot right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

If that was the case Reimer shouldn't even have started yesterday since Bernier was the "hot hand". 

And yes, you go by body of work. When Jonathan Quick has a game off and Martin Jones kills it you don't stick with Martin Jones, you go back to Jonathan Quick because he's your #1.

I'm not even disputing who should start, I'm saying either starting is a great move as BOTH deserve to play right now. You said Carlyle would be a jack ass to not start Reimer which is clearly just Reimer dick riding.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



JM said:


> If that was the case Reimer shouldn't even have started yesterday since Bernier was the "hot hand".
> 
> And yes, you go by body of work. When Jonathan Quick has a game off and Martin Jones kills it you don't stick with Martin Jones, you go back to Jonathan Quick because he's your #1.
> 
> I'm not even disputing who should start, I'm saying either starting is a great move as BOTH deserve to play right now. You said Carlyle would be a jack ass to not start Reimer which is clearly just Reimer dick riding.


Just winning doesn't mean you have the hot hand. Bernier won, but he beat the Sabres and a depleted Jackets team. Nothing close to 47 shots from the Hawks. 

Completely different situation. Quick is an elite goaltender and the clear cut #1. Neither Bernier or Reimer are elite and at this point, there shouldn't be a clear cut #1 either. It isn't Reimer dick riding because Reimer played an incredible game against one of the best teams in the league. Stopping 45 shots is very impressive against a team like that. Bernier beating the Sabres and a broken down Jackets team doesn't compare. If the shoe was on the other foot and Bernier stopped 45 shots to beat the Hawks, hell yeah, I'd be saying he should absolutely get the next start. Although there would be no debate about that because everyone rides Bernier's dick and Reimer gets very little respect.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Your missing the point, but ya. 

You're a huge Reimer fan, I'm a fan as well, he deserves more fans.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



JM said:


> Your missing the point, but ya.
> 
> You're a huge Reimer fan, I'm a fan as well, he deserves more fans.


What is the point that you're trying to make? That neither of them should be sitting for too much time? I agree with that. That was an issue last season when Bernier went down, Reimer hadn't played in weeks, was too rusty. 

I'm really only looking at the next game. Don't want either one of them sitting for too long, but I also want the one to play that gives us the best shot to win. For the next game, that's Reimer. For the one after that, who knows? Have to wait and see.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Still think Randy is part of the problem


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



GitRekt said:


> Still think Randy is part of the problem


Agreed. They've looked good the past few games, but the problem still isn't fixed and it'll come up again. Randy needs to go, this team could be better without him.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

It cannot be stated enough how bad the Buffalo Sabres are as a team after watching them. This graph, however, is a pretty good representation.










That's how you McTank.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*

Still beat the Detroit Red Wings though. :lel:trout:bron2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

This game :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Perry/Getzlaf killing it so far. unbelieveable. close game, held onto the lead. 


i need to get more sport channels because i havent had the ducks on tv yet. :jose


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

The Habs have to be the most frustrating team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

calgary looks legit btw. their defense and goaltending has been phenomenal.


and by goaltending I mean HILLER.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

where all da Blackhawk fans at?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Carolina may never win*



Rockstar said:


> Agreed. They've looked good the past few games, but the problem still isn't fixed and it'll come up again. Randy needs to go, this team could be better without him.


I was disgusted when they collapsed for the 3rd season in a row and rewarded him with a contract extension. He really has to go.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



RatedR10 said:


> The Habs have to be the most frustrating team.


I see them as an above average team, but nothing special. No hatred bias lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

goal of the year


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



el dandy said:


> where all da Blackhawk fans at?


Right here.

We've played like shit. Someone needs to tell the Hawks that the season started because the offensive attack seems very lethargic. Bright spot is definitely this Trevor van Riemsdyk. He has been awesome. Too early to say if he'll be a formidable part of the team for years to come, however, I will say that I really like the way he's playing.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



GitRekt said:


> goal of the year


I don't usually like to quote pictures or gifs but oh baby.

Tarasenko has breakout player of 2014-15 written all over him. Skills.

Also welcome to the NHL, Dylan McIlrath.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Save of the year candidate... 2-in-1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Apparently Carlyle isn't a "jackass" Rockstar 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Sigh.

I remember when Subban made me believe he was a top 5 defenseman. Good times. He's playing like shit now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Cats playing some damn good defense tonight, Luongo as always. Looking like 1996 BEEZER out there lately.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Hella tough OT loss but still a point. They'll add up at the end of the year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Carey's numbers are sinking despite being the only one on this god damn team who gives a fuck.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Easy points thx Oil.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

GO LEAFS GO

we can only lose by three if we try :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I've never seen an 8-4-1 team have a -9 goal differential.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

This Penguins' team is starting to fire on all cylinders, especially the last 5 games. Their PP is at 40% and they've killed off 30 straight penalties and have outscored their opponents 23-4.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



RatedR10 said:


> I've never seen an 8-4-1 team have a -9 goal differential.


Habs are a good team, but not top of the league good. I knew they were going to fall, plenty of stats to point towards it. Still a playoff team though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Penguins re-signed MAF for 4 years, $23 million.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Habs can't even fucking play better than Buffalo. fpalm


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



RetepAdam. said:


> Penguins re-signed MAF for 4 years, $23 million.


Congratulations to the rest of the league.

:leslie


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Was looking forward to watching the ANA/NYI game, but it's gonna be a blow out.

No Getzlaf
No Perry
LaBarbera in net

The word sodomy comes to mind


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Ducks still got a point without those guys.

All three games last night went to OT. Three point games which will make the playoff race ridiculous come April.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Holy shit @ the San Jose finish. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Steve Downie is the the ultimate troll :lmao. Byfuglien should of been tossed for that cheap shot after the goal though.










That Jets/Pens game was INSANE though, one of the most craziest regular season games i've ever watched.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

did he try kicking his skates at him...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kobe. said:


> did he try kicking his skates at him...


What do you mean?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Stad said:


> What do you mean?


When he was down. He tried kicking at Byfuglien but he wasn't there.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

That Pens-Jets game was very entertaining. Physical for two teams that don't have a history of rivalry.

Brandon Sutter was a beast. He's been playing very well this year. That Jordan Staal trade looks better and better every year. Thank God he wanted to play with his brother and prove he isn't a 3rd line center because Pittsburgh offered him the same contract Carolina did. Now he's making $6 million per year as a 3rd line center.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Did anyone see the nasty collision that took out Winnik in the Leafs-Avs game last night? Thankfully he's supposedly fine but that was terrifying. With Lupul, Booth and Gardiner out the Leafs can't afford anymore injuries.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Ads on jerseys confirmed coming soon. 

:no:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

When I see Brandon Saad, I think of Seth Rollins.










Anyone else?



Confuzzled said:


> Did anyone see the nasty collision that took out Winnik in the Leafs-Avs game last night? Thankfully he's supposedly fine but that was terrifying. With Lupul, Booth and Gardiner out the Leafs can't afford anymore injuries.


It did look nasty. Apparently Winnik made the team trip but won't play. At least he's traveling.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Carlyle says Winnik is 100% but he can't play tonight due to league protocol stating a player must be free of concussion symptoms for 7 days.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Oh god. Offensively-struggling Habs vs. the Wild. fpalm


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I won't mind one or two small(ish) ads on jerseys, but I hope it's not like some European leagues where there are 10 ads on the jersey.

Loving Ottawa's start. Still unbeaten at home.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



RKing85 said:


> I won't mind one or two small(ish) ads on jerseys, but I hope it's not like some European leagues where there are 10 ads on the jersey.
> 
> Loving Ottawa's start. Still unbeaten at home.


As long as the sweaters don't look like Euro league jerseys:










Or Nascar suits:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

No chance they'll look like the European jerseys. It'll be one or two small adverts at most.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Can't believe MacKinnon got tossed for that, but I'm not complaining.

EDIT: N/M just a major. Free 2 goals, though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Man I love Komarov.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Crosby with 5 assists through (almost) 2 periods against the Sabres. He could easily have 7.

I think I could put together a beer league team from Pittsburgh that could hang with the Sabres for 2 periods, especially if their effort is equal to tonight's effort. Their guys look like they can't wait til game 82 and McDavid or Eichel shows up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Jiri Sekac is awesome. Finally a Euro signing that doesn't look like a complete bust. Works his ass off every shift.

Some big individual nights by players tonight - my fantasy team (not WF one) loves that.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



> @Rich_Hammond: The Kings can't call up a replacement if Regehr can't play. They're $160.00 short of having enough cap room. Seriously.





> According to Senior Vice President of Hockey Operations and Legal Affairs Jeff Solomon, the Kings will be $160 short of the necessary cap space to be able to recall a player with a league-minimum salary. Had the game against Vancouver taken place on Sunday, the Kings would have had enough cap space to recall a player, as a team’s cap space grows daily.


:lel

How is this even possible?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Tough couple of games..penalties are somewhat going down though which is good. Monotya looked like hot trash in net today for Luongo. Ekblad continues to look better each game which is promising. Will be good to get Pirri back, he was rolling before going down with the concussion. 

Big road stretch coming up in about 7 days, could be a long few weeks headed in to Thanksgiving. Will learn a lot about this young team on the West coast when they get out there.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Finally. Price keeps the Habs in it in the 1st, and then they wake up and score 4 to win the game 4-1. About damn time.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NHL 14/15*

Hawks already up 3-0.

-edit-

3-1...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Was at the Ducks game :mark:


Bonino scores and Kesler misses for the win. Absolutely poetic.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Leafs w b2b wins


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



obby said:


> Was at the Ducks game :mark:
> 
> 
> Bonino scores and Kesler misses for the win. Absolutely poetic.


The back and forth action was playoff-esque. :whoa Really fun game to watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

lel, missing 2 of our top defensemen and perry, otherwise it would have been very blowout like. :kobe9


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

They play again right around the corner. Canucks will need more wins against top tier teams to be taken seriously again.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Canucks and Preds have been real surprising in a good way. Coaching changes seem to have worked out there. Goaltending upgrades are also doing big things.

Stars are surprising in the opposite way. I went all in on them on fantasy hockey. :faint:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Canucks and Preds have been real surprising in a good way. Coaching changes seem to have worked out there. Goaltending upgrades are also doing big things.
> 
> Stars are surprising in the opposite way. I went all in on them on fantasy hockey. :faint:


I don't blame you. :seguin

Their suckage so far has been unprecedented, though. :whoa


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*






Good lord I'm embarrassed to be fans of the same team as these guys.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

So which one of those is Zombo?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I'm not sure. Ottawa is quite a ways from where George Costanza is situated.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Oh.

That's disappointing.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

There's a-holes in every fan base, especially when it comes to rivalry games. I've never been to Ottawa but I went to Toronto twice for Penguins games and found the fans to be courteous. Perhaps it was because I was wearing my Lemieux jersey and he's pretty universally respected. I also feel I conducted myself in a respectable way. I celebrated Penguins goals but not in an over-the-top way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

MrMr, the Stars have traded Gonchar to the Habs for Travis Moen. Plz critique the trade.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Good lord I'm embarrassed to be fans of the same team as these guys.





Allur said:


> So which one of those is Zombo?


If one was me, it would be the guy who taped the whole event in order to document it for the proper authorities to review.

:chrisholly


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

^ Exemplary citizen.

Probably would have made sure everyone was ok too. Especially the babies in the crowd.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I like the Gonchar trade. We get rid of Moen's contract for a guy to help the PP whose contract is up this summer.

Good stuff.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Stars need to shake things up in the room and Moen is the type of hard-working guy who is good in the room.

I will admit I cannot be unbiased about Gonchar because he made Malkin love Pittsburgh, played Game 7 against the Capitals on one leg in 2009, and scored the winning goal in the last minute of Game 3 of the Stanley Cup Finals aginst the Red Wings in 2009 when the Wings were up 2-0 in the series. There's no 3rd Stanley Cup in Pittsburgh without Gonchar.

All that said, Gonchar's lost several steps. I'm sure he can still help the power play a bit but the main appeal is his contract is up after this season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Amazing that Gonchar is still in the NHL.

Unless Khabibulin can find a team, he'll be the last man standing from the 1992 Draft.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Bad Fleury showing up tonight for the Pens. He's not alone. Rangers look fast.

And what on earth is Connor McDavid doing fighting? Sounds like he has a hand injury.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Subban sucks. Fucking horrible. :jordan5

Give Price his salary. ositivity


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Schwartz-Lehtera-Tarasenko

:bow


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Price! Shutout!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Rangers just love playing The Pens are best performance of the season hopefully we can kickstart a winning run be good to get Dan Boyle back against the Avs tomorrow


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*










THAT GOAL THO :banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Bad Fleury showing up tonight for the Pens. He's not alone. Rangers look fast.
> 
> And what on earth is Connor McDavid doing fighting? Sounds like he has a hand injury.


He's been getting roughed up all season. Eventually you have to stick up for yourself.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Big game tonight for the Leafs against the B's

sick of them bullying us every season. hoping for 2 big points.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

PHILADELPHIA KESSEL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GitRekt call him Phillip please. He isn't your bro, have some respect. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> GitRekt call him Phillip please. He isn't your bro, have some respect.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HELL NAH

PHILADELPHIA CREAM CHEESE 4 LIFE


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

PHILADELPHIA X2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

No respect :no:

PHILLIP
REILLY 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Reilly is going to be special


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Leafs are eviscerating dem B's


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

FLOWZAK


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's not 2011 GetRekt. He got a haircut several years ago. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> It's not 2011 GetRekt. He got a haircut several years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



not in my heart


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

JVR 5-0


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BOZAK!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

They gave to Bozak?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Bruins :jordan4

Seeing them take L's is so delicious


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I wish we played this well against the B's.

Ever since the double 0-3 comeback, the Bruins have owned our souls.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

That's amazing.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

That Ducks/Kings game was the best of the season. Amazing.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*










This is quite humorous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

three sports?


NFL, Lebron, and Kobe?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



TomahawkJock said:


> This is quite humorous.



LOL rekt


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Time for a Bruin beat down tonight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Bruin beat down - complete.

5-1.

Fucking love Sekac and Weise.

Beat 'em on the scoreboard and in the fights.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Hahaha and the Leafs and Habs beat the Bruins by a combined score of 11-2 in two nights. Beautiful.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I'm officially done considering the Bruins a top team.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Hahaha and the Leafs and Habs beat the Bruins by a combined score of 11-2 in two nights. Beautiful.


lol last night on HF was the weirdest thing. Leafs fans were coming into our (Habs) out of town thread telling us to whoop the Bruins tonight and wishing us luck. It was so weird. :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

You stay classy, Boston.

Fucking geeks.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

That feeling when you beat Boston. Soooo goood.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

lelbruins

Also Kari being the spidermonkeygoat that he is. bama


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*NHL 14/15*



RatedR10 said:


> lol last night on HF was the weirdest thing. Leafs fans were coming into our (Habs) out of town thread telling us to whoop the Bruins tonight and wishing us luck. It was so weird. :lmao



Leafs and Habs have mutual respect for one another. Therefore their fans do as well. They are far from my most hated team these days amongst Leaf fans and I'm sure that's true for Habs fans as well. I still get amped up for the games but mostly just because they are usually good to great games. 

No one respects the Bruins though. I'm pretty sure most of the league genuinely hopes they lose every game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Leafs fans are starting to get cocky.

Kill me now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Nice to see the Dallas Stars finally doing work. I was big on them pre-season and they've been a big disappointment so far. Still time for them to get their stuff in order.

Also, NINO! Picked him up in both my fantasy leagues, admittedly more for hits but I'll take the hatty for sure. Figured someone would have to step up with Parise on the IR.



chargebeam said:


> That feeling when you beat Boston. Soooo goood.


I'll take your word for it.

fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Leafs and Habs have mutual respect for one another. Therefore their fans do as well. They are far from my most hated team these days amongst Leaf fans and I'm sure that's true for Habs fans as well. I still get amped up for the games but mostly just because they are usually good to great games.
> 
> No one respects the Bruins though. I'm pretty sure most of the league genuinely hopes they lose every game.
> 
> ...


True that. Bruins are scum.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Leafs and Habs have mutual respect for one another. Therefore their fans do as well. They are far from my most hated team these days amongst Leaf fans and I'm sure that's true for Habs fans as well. I still get amped up for the games but mostly just because they are usually good to great games.
> 
> No one respects the Bruins though. I'm pretty sure most of the league genuinely hopes they lose every game.
> 
> ...


From the Penguins fan perspective:

1. Penguins

2-28. Every other NHL team

29. Possible expansion teams
30. North Korean national team

31. Bruins
32. Flyers


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

These last two nights for me as a Bruins fan has been dreadful. Gotta give huge credit to both the Leafs and Habs. They just straight out beat the living crap out of the Bruins. Even I have to admit, even when we get healthy again, this team still has some major issues. I think they can still get into the playoffs but they will have to make some major moves if they want to contend again for the cup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

PF69 might be the most respectable Bruins fan in the World.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Mael is almost a pretty decent Pens fan.

Almost.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> PF69 might be the only respectable Bruins fan in the World.


Fixed it for ya. :kappa


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

The Bruins got rid of Shawn Thornton too. I just found that out recently. If they get rid of about 19 more they made be a respectable team!

There's hope!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> The Bruins got rid of Shawn Thornton too. I just found that out recently. If they get rid of about 19 more they made be a respectable team!
> 
> There's hope!


Yeah, Shawn's down south playing for the lonely Panthers. I can understand some people hating a few of the Bruins players like Lucic, Marchand, Chara but we do have some respectable players like Bergeron, Krejci and some others. It's a mixed team in terms of hated and respected players.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



PF69 said:


> Yeah, Shawn's down south playing for the lonely Panthers. I can understand some people hating a few of the Bruins players like Lucic, Marchand, Chara but we do have some respectable players like Bergeron, Krejci and some others. It's a mixed team in terms of hated and respected players.


I feel about them the same way I did Iginla. Too classy to play on Boston.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



el dandy said:


> Mael is almost a pretty decent Pens fan.
> 
> Almost.


I'm disappointed.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Bullshit that Kunitz didn't get a penalty for that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

tough loss to pittsburgh but gg nevertheless.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Pens-Leafs was a solid game. I'd rather not see Malkin be the guy standing up to Phaneuf for the hit on Hornqvist, especially with 2 1/2 minutes left. Some Pens fans were calling the hit dirty, I'm not in that camp.












el dandy said:


> Mael is almost a pretty decent Pens fan.
> 
> Almost.


I take this as a high compliment. No one here should question El Dandy.

See Stad, you've been kind of scarce here lately and people forget you.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Hit was clean as a whistle. On his feet, no head contact, good, clean, HUGE hit. That's the kind of hit I like to see.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

That was a damn nice hit.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

That pass though, eyes in the back of his head.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Yeah, the Bruins narrowly defeated the lonely Canes today. Whooopy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

the sabres, really?

c'mon mayne


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Fucking Flyers can't do shit.

Also, that Malkin hit was a thing of beauty. He maimed Girardi.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

DUTCH GRETZKY DA GAWD


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

plz never get the mumps again Perry. although it's pretty hilarious. :kobe9


going to back to back OT games with the Kings without him is a pretty great sign. can't wait to sweep them in the playoffs. :kobe3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Malkin destroyed Girardi tonight.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



RatedR10 said:


> DUTCH GRETZKY DA GAWD


3:30 the goat moment in hockey history


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

LOL Maple Leafs


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Fuck this shit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Habs get spanked tonight courtesy of the Pittsburgh Penguins.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Fucking fire Carlyle already, this is beyond embarrassing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Fucking pathetic. Some fans are still defending Carlyle. Idiots. There's a guy commenting on a Leafs page that I like on facebook, Leafs Source...the page if showing possession stats and the dude is saying that the stats aren't reputable, Carlyle is great, war-on-ice is lies...These are the fucking retards that our fan base consists of. So sad. So dumb. So frustrating.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Dan Bylsma is available and waiting.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I'd take anyone over Carlyle at this point. I'd take Bylsma, I'd take Wilson, Torts, Gretzky, a chimp, a blind chimp, ANYONE!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Well... at least we didn't lose 9-2. :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

FUCK OFF OVERTIME LOSSES. stop giving up leads and finish the fucking games, there's literally no good reason as to why the ducks shouldn't be atop the league standings right now with the way they've played(even without Perry/Getzlaf); they need to start winning these games. ugh, that was a frustrating shootout to watch and to lose to hiller too. :no:

ugh, we already have 5 OT loses this year, while we had 8 all last year. on top of all my other shitty teams, i dont really need this right now ducks. get your shit together.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

least you're not a leafs fan

thank jeebus for the Patriots


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

First time the leafs have allowed 9 goals since 1991. Eugh.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Went to NHL.com for the highlights earlier and saw the score like


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

LOL BOTTOM FEEDERS. No, not the Leafs. The Sharks.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

holy shit, I need to see that Preds-Leafs game.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

The Leafs and Preds game last night was the first game I missed this season. I'm actually happy I missed that abomination. The shots ratio didn't look terrible though, were they really that bad? Looking at the box score it looks like it was probably subpar goaltending than anything. Did Bernier and Reimer just have an off night? Or were our defensive woes even more prevalent than usual?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Fucking pathetic. Some fans are still defending Carlyle. Idiots. There's a guy commenting on a Leafs page that I like on facebook, Leafs Source...the page if showing possession stats and the dude is saying that the stats aren't reputable, Carlyle is great, war-on-ice is lies...These are the fucking retards that our fan base consists of. So sad. So dumb. So frustrating.


I'm all for a new coach that can actually get this team to show up every game but you can't look at a 9-2 loss and blame the coach. There is no lack of preparation for a game by a coach that can lead to a 9-2 loss. That's on the players and anyone saying otherwise is just looking for an escape goat. A new coach will do absolutely nothing if the defense continue to have no idea how to get the puck out without panicking. Phaneuf gets a lot of grief but he at least has patience most of the time with the puck. Most of the others CONSISTENTLY panic. A new coach will do nothing if Kessel continues to take games off. A new coach will do nothing if they continue to take careless penalties at in opportune times. You can not blame a coach for that. You cannot blame a coach for soft goals or continuous lack of rebound control. 

When I played hockey, when we got blown out that's because we played like absolutely shit and didn't show up that game. We all knew that and no fingers were pointed at the coach. 

Ownership for the way the Leafs have played the last 2 games needs to be shared by the entire team as they've both been absolutely garbage efforts.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Still can't believe they gave him an extension in the off season. 3 collapses in a row. LET'S REWARD HIM.


Nothing will change until we have ppl in charge that know what they're doing.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> I'm all for a new coach that can actually get this team to show up every game but you can't look at a 9-2 loss and blame the coach. There is no lack of preparation for a game by a coach that can lead to a 9-2 loss. That's on the players and anyone saying otherwise is just looking for an escape goat. A new coach will do absolutely nothing if the defense continue to have no idea how to get the puck out without panicking. Phaneuf gets a lot of grief but he at least has patience most of the time with the puck. Most of the others CONSISTENTLY panic. A new coach will do nothing if Kessel continues to take games off. A new coach will do nothing if they continue to take careless penalties at in opportune times. You can not blame a coach for that. You cannot blame a coach for soft goals or continuous lack of rebound control.
> 
> When I played hockey, when we got blown out that's because we played like absolutely shit and didn't show up that game. We all knew that and no fingers were pointed at the coach.
> 
> Ownership for the way the Leafs have played the last 2 games needs to be shared by the entire team as they've both been absolutely garbage efforts.


There are many problems with the Leafs but Carlyle is the biggest problem. Carlyle plays a role in a lot of stuff you just said. I'm not saying if we fire Carlyle tomorrow we'll be a great team the next day, but it would certainly be a step in the right direction. The Leafs possession stats have been awful since Carlyle took over, took a huge nosedive from when Wilson was coach. Same with Anaheim, their possession was bad with Carlyle, leaped when he get fired though. Carlyle is awful and he makes his team worse.

Speaking of Anaheim, the situation is pretty damn similar. Getzlaf was viewed as being a bad leader when Carlyle was coach. Possession stats were bad when Carlyle was coach. Many fans defended Carlyle and said it was the players who were at fault. Look how all that turned out. Not saying we'll bounce back like Anaheim did, because our team isn't as good, but we will bounce back a bit once Carlyle is gone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I think possession stats are misleading. 

Sure it's probably no coincidence that they've reduced but there's different styles to play the game.

What are the Leafs doing to not have possession? Losing 1 on 1 battles consistently.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> I think possession stats are misleading.
> 
> What are the Leafs doing to not have possession? Losing 1 on 1 battles consistently.
> 
> Sure it's probably no coincidence that they've reduced but there's different styles to play the game.


Uhh no, possession stats are not misleading. If you don't have the puck, you don't win the game. I mean you may get lucky for awhile, hell, even for a full season sometimes (Avs last season, Leafs the season before) but eventually you fall back down to where the possession stats say you should be. They aren't possessing the puck and it's because of Carlyle's systems and also because of the players we have. But mostly Carlyle's systems.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

What were the Ducks possession stats when they won the Cup?

Can you explain these systems that are causing them to not have the puck?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> What were the Ducks possession stats when they won the Cup?
> 
> Can you explain these systems that are causing them to not have the puck?


Dump and chase, just how they execute their defensive coverage, wingers are often too high making it difficult to get the puck out of the zone...watch the games dude. 

Stats for the Ducks 06-07 season started high (54%-56%) but eventually declined (just around 50%). It appears as though their PDO was very, very high, which I don't know a whole lot about PDO but from what I've seen others say, when your PDO is very high, it means your due for a crash. Obviously they did crash because the next season at one point, their fenwick was below 48%. If you want to learn more about possession stats check out war-on-ice.com. Best stats site since extraskater went down.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Dump and chase is a VERY effective tool when you actually have players that win 1 on 1 battles, which the Leafs do not have. It all comes down to wanting the puck more than the other other team which most of the time simply doesn't seem to be the case for the Leafs. 

Should the Leafs dump and chase less because of this? Sure. But they don't seem to be very good at passing through the neutral zone or in their own end so good luck with that.

It's the sad truth Rockstar but this just isn't a good hockey team.

The best you're going to get with a new coach is possibly motivating them to play harder but I really don't like the thought of my team needing a new coach to feel motivated to play hard.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Dump and chase is a VERY effective tool when you actually have players that win 1 on 1 battles, which the Leafs do not have. It all comes down to wanting the puck more than the other other team which most of the time simply doesn't seem to be the case for the Leafs.
> 
> Should the Leafs dump and chase less because of this? Sure. But they don't seem to be very good at passing through the neutral zone or in their own end so good luck with that.
> 
> ...


So you're saying they just don't try hard enough? They need to compete more? 

Randy Carlyle...is that you!? :duncan


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Do you think they try hard enough?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Do you think they try hard enough?


They come out lazy some games...but "fight harder" isn't a strategy. Part of the coaches job is to prepare the team and to make sure they know what they should be doing. He's clearly failing in that aspect. It's not the players. When players are good on other teams, they sign with the Leafs and all of a sudden they're bad, it's curious. When players are good with other coaches and Carlyle comes in and all of sudden they are worse, that's pretty damn curious too. Half of the team has been changed since last season, yet it's still somehow the players? No, it's the coach.

Edit: Just saw that the Leafs are now ranked 29th in the league in score adjusted CF% with 42.7%. Truly awful. Only Buffalo is worse. Leafs are one significant injury away from picking Eichel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Kessell is better now, JVR is better now, Holland is better now, Franson is better now. Santorelli about the same? I don't know. Who are you talking about?

There are so many times where the Leafs just sit back and wait for their opponent to come to them instead of engaging, winning a 1 on 1 battle, and either getting the puck out of their end or creating some offensive pressure. Robidas yesterday half assed it like 10 times and lost possession of the puck because he A) flat out just wasn't skating B) didn't want to get hit. Gardiner looks like a fish out of water in his own end 90% of the time. 

Yes, actually putting in 60 minutes of effort improves your hockey team. This is a no brainer.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Kessell is better now, JVR is better now, Holland is better now, Franson is better now. Santorelli about the same? I don't know. Who are you talking about?
> 
> There are so many times where the Leafs just sit back and wait for their opponent to come to them instead of engaging, winning a 1 on 1 battle, and either getting the puck out of their end or creating some offensive pressure. Robidas yesterday half assed it like 10 times and lost possession of the puck because he A) flat out just wasn't skating B) didn't want to get hit. Gardiner looks like a fish out of water in his own end 90% of the time.
> 
> Yes, actually putting in 60 minutes of effort improves your hockey team. This is a no brainer.


Better than when? Of course all of those guys are putting up better points now than they did with their previous team, it's called "development". Their possession stats are still worse under Carlyle. You can score all you want, but if you are giving up more goals than you're scoring, you lose.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

rockstar, who was the last coach that did a good job with the leafs? 

at least carlyle took you to the playoffs for the first time in a while.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Champ said:


> rockstar, who was the last coach to do a good job with the leafs?


Pat Quinn I guess. Why?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Stop trying to be condescending. You said players are good with other teams, sign with Toronto and then are worse. Who? Give examples instead of just changing course to continue your Carlyle barrage. 

Toronto is not a good team. Does this surprise you? Look at their roster compared to contending teams in the league. They need a top 3 pick. 

If Toronto suddenly starts putting in the effort indicative with wanting to win more than the other team under a new coach I'm all for it. Sounds great to me. But don't expect any significant change with a new coach because this team is simply not good and no coach is going to change that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I'd encourage you to look at the Leafs rosters under Pat Quinn compared to their rosters the past 10 years. You're going to see a ginormous difference.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Stop trying to be condescending. You said players are good with other teams, sign with Toronto and then are worse. Who? Give examples instead of just changing course to continue your Carlyle barrage.
> 
> Toronto is not a good team. Does this surprise you? Look at their roster compared to contending teams in the league. They need a top 3 pick.
> 
> If Toronto suddenly starts putting in the effort indicative with wanting to win more than the other team under a new coach I'm all for it. Sounds great to me. But don't expect any significant change with a new coach because this team is simply not good and no coach is going to change that.


I'm not going to hold your hand and walk your through every player who had better possession stats without Carlyle as their coach. I gave you the website with that information, go on the Leafs players page, look at basically any Leafs player, there is my example. Pretty much every player. 

Enough about what I think though, what do you think? You clearly think Carlyle isn't an issue, so what do you think should be done? Keep Carlyle around and play harder? I'm sure simply trying harder will fix everything...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

POSSESSION STATS. Unreal. 

They need to get a time machine, go back to 2 years ago and trade Jake Gardiner.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> POSSESSION STATS. Unreal.
> 
> They need to get a time machine, go back to 2 years ago and trade Jake Gardiner.


Jake Gardiner eh? He's had a positive corsi every single season. Don't think he's the problem. He's one of the few guys who can actually hold onto the puck. He hasn't looked the best this season but he is certainly not the Leafs problem.

If they're going to get rid of players, they need to get rid of guys like Robidas, Bozak, Clarkson (Not going to happen, I know), guys like that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

So guys with no trade value.

You've become the [user]Perfect Poster[/user] of the NHL thread. This has given me nausea.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> So guys with no trade value.
> 
> You've become the [user]Perfect Poster[/user] of the NHL thread. This has given me nausea.


At least I have a clue what I'm talking about...fpalm


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

You certainly think you do. No doubt about that.

Don't assume you know anymore than anyone else though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> You certainly think you do. No doubt about that.
> 
> Don't assume you know anymore than anyone else though.


I just assume I know more than you. You seem to have zero knowledge about what possession stats are or how they work. You think the solution to the Leafs woes is 'work harder'. You asked me to explain to you why the Leafs don't have the puck, so I guess you don't know about that either. You also suggested we trade one of the players who is helping against our main problem, which would in turn make our problem worse. You don't seem to think Carlyle is an issue even though everything points towards him being a big problem. Don't mean to be rude, but dude, go learn about hockey and don't just get your information from mainstream media.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

That's because you hide behind your advances saber metrics instead of actually talking about what is ACTUALLY HAPPENING on the ice. Stats only tell you so much. You provide no examples. No actual examples of things HAPPENING IN THE GAMES. Just their possession % is very low blah blah blah with no context. Instead of actually providing this you resort to condescending remarks and otherwise complete assery. Talk to anyone and they'll tell you Gardiner is having a terrible year defensively. Watch the games and you'll see how often he gives the puck away at terrible times. I suggested he be traded because he actually has TRADE VALUE. I suggested he be traded 2 years ago because his trade value was IMMENSE then where as now it has been reduced greatly. I assumed this was beyond obvious. 

I played hockey for 17 years and coached it for 5 so GTFO with I don't know the game nonsense. Again, resorting to schmuck tactics instead of actually having a discussion.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Penguins forward Pascal Dupuis out at least 6 months with a blood clot in his lungs. Poor guy. Tore his ACL last season, rehabbed to get back, and was playing very well this season. Dupuis is really a heart and soul player. Well liked by Pittsburgh fans and players.

This team though. Within the last two years: Vokoun with a blood clot, Letang with a stroke, Maatta with thyroid cancer, and now Dupuis with a blood clot. So many odd medical conditions for conditioned young men.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> That's because you hide behind your advances saber metrics instead of actually talking about what is ACTUALLY HAPPENING on the ice. Stats only tell you so much. You provide no examples. No actual examples of things HAPPENING IN THE GAMES. Just their possession % is very low blah blah blah with no context. Instead of actually providing this you resort to condescending remarks and otherwise complete assery. Talk to anyone and they'll tell you Gardiner is having a terrible year defensively. Watch the games and you'll see how often he gives the puck away at terrible times. I suggested he be traded because he actually has TRADE VALUE. I suggested he be traded 2 years ago because his trade value was IMMENSE then where as now it has been reduced greatly. I assumed this was beyond obvious.
> 
> I played hockey for 17 years and coached it for 5 so GTFO with I don't know the game nonsense. Again, resorting to schmuck tactics instead of actually having a discussion.


I'm having a discussion, you just don't understand what I'm saying. 

Stats are indicative of what's happening on the ice. Your way of seeing things is outdated, going the way of the dinosaurs. That's why the Leafs hired Kyle Dubas and an entire analytic team. That's why several teams have hired advanced stats guys, because it's the way hockey is going. If you want examples, I provided the website where I get my info, but I'm not going digging for information when you aren't going to understand it anyway, you go read it yourself. I watch every game and the eye test may say that Gardiner makes mistakes, so does every player. Eye test says that Franson makes a lot of mistakes too, but his possession stats have been pretty good this season.

You say you've coached for 5 years, but you don't understand that you can't win a hockey game without the puck. :kermit


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

:lmao

You're just a keyboard warrior that cares far more about trying to make me look stupid than actually having a discussion which is immensely clear.

You can't provide examples because you don't know how to provide context to the stats. This is clear.

You last line (more dickery of course) I never said but once again you've twisted my words to try to make me look stupid. You can not simply look at possession stats (or any stat for that matter) and point any fingers at any which direction ie. they can be misleading. Which is all I said. You say CARLYLE SYSTEMS but don't even know what these systems are. Swell.

Respond again, try to make me look stupid again. You clearly care far more about this than I care about continuing to have at er.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins forward Pascal Dupuis out at least 6 months with a blood clot in his lungs. Poor guy. Tore his ACL last season, rehabbed to get back, and was playing very well this season. Dupuis is really a heart and soul player. Well liked by Pittsburgh fans and players.
> 
> This team though. Within the last two years: Vokoun with a blood clot, Letang with a stroke, Maatta with thyroid cancer, and now Dupuis with a blood clot. So many odd medical conditions for conditioned young men.


Pretty crazy, his playing career is most likely over. Sad stuff.

I think it might be time to burn down CEC and rebuild the Igloo.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Shit is getting personal itt :O

There's got to be a better option than Carlyle IMO. Whether he was responsible for the blowout or not, things just aren't working out. Season is looking even more grim then the last. We don't even have a strong start to flounder this time around.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Pat Quinn I guess. Why?


my point is you're irrationally expecting carlyle to make chicken salad out of chicken shit. look at the pieces you have before you bash the guy. scotty bowman himself couldn't turn your atrocious squad around.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> There are many problems with the Leafs but Carlyle is the biggest problem. Carlyle plays a role in a lot of stuff you just said. I'm not saying if we fire Carlyle tomorrow we'll be a great team the next day, but it would certainly be a step in the right direction. The Leafs possession stats have been awful since Carlyle took over, took a huge nosedive from when Wilson was coach. Same with Anaheim, their possession was bad with Carlyle, leaped when he get fired though. Carlyle is awful and he makes his team worse.
> 
> Speaking of Anaheim, the situation is pretty damn similar. Getzlaf was viewed as being a bad leader when Carlyle was coach. Possession stats were bad when Carlyle was coach. Many fans defended Carlyle and said it was the players who were at fault. Look how all that turned out. Not saying we'll bounce back like Anaheim did, because our team isn't as good, but we will bounce back a bit once Carlyle is gone.


The guy wasn't the greatest, but he coached us to a cup. That's not exactly something that's easy to do, regardless of the talent he had to work with. The team itself has still failed to recapture that level of success and honestly we've been outed from the playoffs a lot sooner than we should have the past few years.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

9-2 L aside, the Leafs aren't exactly the Buffalo Sabres, here.

They're 9-8-2 on the season and have talent on their roster. Are they the Pittsburgh Penguins with Cup aspirations? No, but they could be a wild card team -or- they could pick #10 in the draft. A change in coach could be the difference between the 2 scenarios.

Of course, that is all dependent on who's available and if they can pick the right guy who pushes the right figurative buttons.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> I'm having a discussion, you just don't understand what I'm saying.
> 
> Stats are indicative of what's happening on the ice. Your way of seeing things is outdated, going the way of the dinosaurs. That's why the Leafs hired Kyle Dubas and an entire analytic team. That's why several teams have hired advanced stats guys, because it's the way hockey is going. If you want examples, I provided the website where I get my info, but I'm not going digging for information when you aren't going to understand it anyway, you go read it yourself. I watch every game and the eye test may say that Gardiner makes mistakes, so does every player. Eye test says that Franson makes a lot of mistakes too, but his possession stats have been pretty good this season.
> 
> You say you've coached for 5 years, but you don't understand that you can't win a hockey game without the puck. :kermit


hey, basketball is also going in the way of advanced statistics. it doesn't work very well unless you apply it WITH the old school approach, which tends to work very well itself. like JIM has been saying, advanced stats only mean so much and can be very misleading as they fail to accurately show intangibles and what happens in every game situation and what causes those game situations. stats will never be able to accurately assess a situation without some type of analysis of what's ACTUALLY GOING ON THE ICE/ON THE COURT/ON THE FIELD to go with it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

The fact is the team is no where close to competing and has major issues that go beyond the coach and coaching staff. 

Not all coaching changes work either so to simply say you gotta fire Carlyle is no guaranteed fix. On the bright side though, I can't see a coaching change having any negative effect.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

In other, more important, news...

G is out for probably the rest of the week. Oh, AND the Flyers go into MSG tonight (where they're 1-9 the last 10 games they've played at MSG).

Not gonna be a good time

:cry


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> :lmao
> 
> You're just a keyboard warrior that cares far more about trying to make me look stupid than actually having a discussion which is immensely clear.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh the classic argument of someone who has been proven wrong. "You care so much, you're just a keyboard warrior, I don't even care". You're ignorant about these stats, plain and simple. I provided you a link to examples, you chose not to look at them so you can keep believing you're right. If I cared so much I could provide you with many examples. But you want an example, fine, I'll give you two...you can find the rest.

James Van Riemsdyk
Corsi% while in Philly: 57.19%, 52.41%, 58.96% (09-12)
Corsi% while in Toronto: 49.81%, 48.93% and 48.66% (12-present)

Dion Phaneuf
Corsi% with the Flames: 57ish% for three season and 53% for one
Corsi% for 09/10 season which was split between Flames and Leafs: 55%
Corsi% with Leafs (Wilson): 50% and 51% (10-12)
Corsi% with Leafs (Carlyle): 43%, 44%, 47% (12-present)

If you want to learn more about this kind of thing and you have twitter, I recommend following @mlse, @mirte, @draglikepull, @hope_smoke and @felixpotvin. They're all pretty great with this kind of stuff. Also, check out this article about Carlyle's effect on his players corsi: http://www.pensionplanpuppets.com/2014/4/17/5618696/toronto-maple-leafs-wowys-randy-carlyle-edition



Champ said:


> my point is you're irrationally expecting carlyle to make chicken salad out of chicken shit. look at the pieces you have before you bash the guy. scotty bowman himself couldn't turn your atrocious squad around.


Read my other posts. Team might not be good, but he's making a bad team worse.



JM said:


> The fact is the team is no where close to competing and has major issues that go beyond the coach and coaching staff.
> 
> Not all coaching changes work either so to simply say you gotta fire Carlyle is no guaranteed fix. On the bright side though, I can't see a coaching change having any negative effect.


Yeah not all coaching changes work, like the one that brought Carlyle here. :bron4


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*NHL 14/15*

...

...

...

Again I want ON THE ICE IN GAME EXAMPLES OF WHAT IS GOING ON/WRONG. You know context for the stats your hiding behind. 

Thank you for showing you know how to read a chart tho. 

I'm fully aware of stats I'm just not going to attribute then to a single denominator which you're quick to do. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Stad said:


> Pretty crazy, his playing career is most likely over. Sad stuff.
> 
> I think it might be *time to burn down CEC and rebuild the Igloo.*


I wouldn't be opposed to this. Logistical nightmare but could break the curse.

Pens are going to need a winger or two and from the way things sound, the Leafs are going to have a firesale!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ...where do you think these stats come from!? These are on ice stats! These are facts, I'm not hiding behind anything. You don't have the puck, you don't win, the Leafs don't have the puck and they don't have the puck (As much) because of Carlyle's systems. The Leafs aren't winning, they've won something like 11 of their last 33 games dating back to last season, is that because they don't try hard enough? Give me a break.

I don't really care at all what you want me to provide. I said that Carlyle should be fired because he has made the team worse and without him the team will be better (Not good/great, but better than they are). These stats prove that he makes the team worse when it comes to possessing the puck. Once again, if you never have the puck, you're not going to win. I'm repeating myself but I'm repeating myself because you are simply not understanding. I don't think I can make it any clearer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> hey, basketball is also going in the way of advanced statistics. it doesn't work very well unless you apply it WITH the old school approach, which tends to work very well itself. like JIM has been saying, advanced stats only mean so much and can be very misleading as they fail to accurately show intangibles and what happens in every game situation and what causes those game situations. stats will never be able to accurately assess a situation without some type of analysis of what's ACTUALLY GOING ON THE ICE/ON THE COURT/ON THE FIELD to go with it.



Bump


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Saw it. Disregarded it. I've already dug up enough information. I'm not going through individual games and individual game stats. I'm the one who has knowledge about these stats, you're the one who needs to learn about them. You go watch find individual clips and look at stats for individual games. Small sample sizes don't mean a whole lot anyway, which is why I've been showing stats for the course of seasons. So what if Phaneuf has a 20% corsi for a game and so what if he has a 93% corsi for the next, what does that mean? He had a good game and a bad game but neither of those games will be indicative of his entire season. Anyway, I've given several examples to prove my point, you have given none. 

Thank goodness you're not in charge of this team, it would be even worse than it is now. At least Carlyle is beginning to embrace fancy stats. You just stay ignorant about these stats while everyone else learns about them, they've becoming increasingly important which is why so many teams are hiring fancy stats guys. 

You just keep believing that Carlyle is great, the team needs to work harder to fix its problems, Gardiner should be traded, etc. etc. I'll keep knowing you have absolutely zero idea what you're talking about. 

One thing I can guarantee, Carlyle will be fired, whether it's during the season or at the end of it, he will be fired and when he is, things will start looking up. I'll get back to you when that happens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok tough guy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> Ok tough guy
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not sure what I've said that makes me sound 'tough'. Regardless, it's clear you're out of arguments. Hopefully you follow those guys on twitter I mentioned so next time a topic like this comes up, you can actually talk about something other than trying harder.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

well that was


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Not sure what I've said that makes me sound 'tough'. Regardless, it's clear you're out of arguments. Hopefully you follow those guys on twitter I mentioned so next time a topic like this comes up, you can actually talk about something other than trying harder.



I'm going to let you finish but Beyoncé had one of the greatest music videos of all time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Pretty unfortunate situation with Dupuis. Penguins seem like they're cursed at this point. Vokoun, Maatta, Letang and now Dupuis...jeez.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> There are many problems with the Leafs but Carlyle is the biggest problem.


:what?

He's *a* problem. For you to look at that Nashville game and actually say he's the biggest problem is down right hilarious. :Jordan


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Jason said:


> :what?
> 
> He's *a* problem. For you to look at that Nashville game and actually say he's the biggest problem is down right hilarious. :Jordan


Not willing to have this argument again. Already proved my point. Read through the last few pages.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Not willing to have this argument again. Already proved my point. Read through the last few pages.


Get rid of your coach and keep the exact same group of players you have right now. See if your argument pans out.



Spoiler



It won't.



The good news is we won't have to wait for that scenario to come to fruition because someone will be fired over this and it will be Carlyle. You need a massive defensive shake up and no coach on this planet is going to change that.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Jason said:


> Get rid of your coach and keep the exact same group of players you have right now. See if your argument pans out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your opinion means absolutely nothing to me if you're not even going to bother looking at what I've been saying. Not even sure why you're commenting on this if you aren't even going to look at what has been said. fpalm


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Your opinion means absolutely nothing to me if you're not even going to bother looking at what I've been saying. Not even sure why you're commenting on this if you aren't even going to look at what has been said. fpalm


I'm commenting on it because your own team is providing you with ample examples of why a defensive shake up is needed and you're going straight to fire the coach as a solution. Wake up.

This is not a "bad stretch" either, this has literally been happening for *years*.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Oh man. Came here to read posts about the Leafs game. Not disapointed.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Jason said:


> I'm commenting on it because your own team is providing you with ample examples of why a defensive shake up is needed and you're going straight to fire the coach as a solution. Wake up.
> 
> This is not a "bad stretch" either, this has literally been happening for *years*.


If you read my posts you'd see that you are agreeing with me. I know it has been years. Don't want Carlyle fired just because of the last two games.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

no more blood wars pls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

rockstar brah, the only examples you gave were with statistics. statistics aren't something that are new and they've been around for ages, looking at a stat doesn't tell you a story nor provide any background information on how the stats played out. have you ever heard of garbage time? thought about how stats can be skewed due to injuries or what opponents your playing? the style of game you play?

like JIM pointed out, one of the reasons they're possession stats are so bad is because they fill to win the one on one battles in dump and chase situations to get their offense going so they can actually attack. yes its the coach's fault for employing that strategy so much, but that's literally a basic thing in hockey, if you can't dump and chase and get the puck to start your offense then you're not going to do well in this league. changing your coach won't make your team skate faster, it won't make them better in these situations, you simply have* bad players*, just like you have a bad coach. a coaching change won't solve many issues because you'll still have *bad players* and there's very few strategies in the world that can cause *bad players *to outperform players *that are better than them. *


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

There's always that guy that tries scapegoating a coach or a goaltender for bigger fundamental problems. I've seen it on my team, I've seen it on loads of other teams. 

The mediocrity was there before Carlyle came around and it will be there after he's gone. That is why firing the coach isn't going to do shit. Players need to be held accountable and yes, that means kicking some of them to the curb.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Kobe. said:


> rockstar brah, the only examples you gave were with statistics. statistics aren't something that are new and they've been around for ages, looking at a stat doesn't tell you a story nor provide any background information on how the stats played out. have you ever heard of garbage time? thought about how stats can be skewed due to injuries or what opponents your playing? the style of game you play?
> 
> like JIM pointed out, one of the reasons they're possession stats are so bad is because they fill to win the one on one battles in dump and chase situations to get their offense going so they can actually attack. yes its the coach's fault for employing that strategy so much, but that's literally a basic thing in hockey, if you can't dump and chase and get the puck to start your offense then you're not going to do well in this league. changing your coach won't make your team skate faster, it won't make them better in these situations, you simply have* bad players*, just like you have a bad coach. a coaching change won't solve many issues because you'll still have *bad players* and there's very few strategies in the world that can cause *bad players *to outperform players *that are better than them. *


That's why you look at large sample sizes. Isn't skewed by injuries or opponents.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

And if you need a direct example of this look at Vigneault and the Canucks. Different Canadian market, same garbage being recycled over and over. 

Call for Luongos head. Nope. Same problems.
Call for Vigneaults head. Nope. Same problems.

He leaves and they realize, holy shit, our players need a massive shake up. Nonis isn't your Gillis because no one can be that incompetent but if things don't change, send his ass packing too. This is just my opinion for arguments sake of course. As far as other teams in your division are concerned, this is probably amazing.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

i hate ppl that use corsi on hf religiously


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

large sample sizes don't account for everything. i've taken statistics courses too, there needs to be a reason or cause of the results, they don't mean anything by themselves. you use statistics to support your argument, not be the argument. you'd fail any research proposal/essay in any field of study by just presenting statistics WITHOUT a formal argument to go with it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Plenty of reasons I want Carlyle gone other than destroying every players corsi who has played for him on the Leafs. Guess I only really talked about corsi, because, well that's kind of a big deal. Line combos are bad too, system is bad, usage of players is awful, etc. etc. 

Anyway, I'm done talking about this. I've proven my point.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I can see the management meeting on Carlyle just now.

We need to get rid of this guy. *HE'S DESTROYING OUR CORSI. *


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I love everyone on this board, let's all get along, ok?

It's my birthday btw.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

hbd, Stad. :cudi 

Change your sig. :jordan


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

jack johnson :ti

you had one job to do


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I FUCKING LOVE BERGEVIN

Bourque dealt to Anaheim for Allen, and Allen is in the final year of his contract. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why are teams just bending over for Montreal? 

Can all the teams willing to bend over for the leafs line up outside Nonis' door?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

jack johnson got fucked in the ass by his parents. two scumbag morons that apparently have no idea about interest rates.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He also fired his agent and didn't get a new one which wasn't smart. 

Fortunately for him he's only 27 and is a pretty good hockey player so he should have at least one more contract after this one. Depending on length etc 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

What players and bad contracts would you want the Leafs to get rid of, JM?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Not to nitpick but watching games on sportsnet really sucks.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



GitRekt said:


> Not to nitpick but watching games on sportsnet really sucks.


That's not nitpicking. Sportsnet is garbage. Their analysts (aside from Freidman) and commentators suck. I wish TSN still the rights.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



RatedR10 said:


> That's not nitpicking. Sportsnet is garbage. Their analysts (aside from Freidman) and commentators suck. I wish TSN still the rights.


I'm with you 100%

I even liked Pierre on TSN. He was crazy but provided us with many memorable moments


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Don't get the Bourque trade from Anaheims perspective tbh. He's flabby status.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

el dandy said:


> What players and bad contracts would you want the Leafs to get rid of, JM?



I don't know, probably several. If you list players I can give you a yes or no.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Why the fuck are other teams so willing to help the Habs clear cap space? Lucky bastards.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Jason said:


> Don't get the Bourque trade from Anaheims perspective tbh. He's flabby status.


Bergevin is a master.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bergevin must give really good blow jobs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

When I've had the Sportsnet feed, I've been thoroughly unimpressed. Plus they cut out the awesome opening video montages. So far, at least. They were a TSN staple during the playoffs and they'd always sprinkle a few in during the regular season.

Rene Bourque has been streaky and he was on in the playoffs last year. Anaheim might have already given up on their Dany Heatley experiment. Allen was the odd guy out there since both Lindholm and Vatanen have played so well. Good depth move for the Habs. Bergevin doing a great job clearing cap space.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

DUTCH GRETZKY DA GAWD :mark:

Holy what a pass by PAP to Pacioretty to make it 2-1


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JM said:


> I don't know, probably several. If you list players I can give you a yes or no.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How about this guy:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't confirmed and double checked what his Corsi is so take this with a grain of salt but I've been quite impressed with Clarkson so far this year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Surprised to see the Leafs taking it to the Bolts like this. Wonder if maybe the Lightning should consider trying harder. :tommy


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

just keep on winningggg


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

We may never win another game


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

The more I watch the Ducks the less impressed I am with them.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Why the fuck are other teams so willing to help the Habs clear cap space? Lucky bastards.


Firing Carlyle might fix your cap issues. 

Actually, will definitely fix cap issues. I'm certain. 



Spoiler



:jordan


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Didn't get to watch the game tonight, but nice to see JVR pot a few. Would be nice to go on a run, instead of hovering around .500, but I'm really not expecting much. I had us finishing 8th, and that was just cause I don't think much of the conference.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Jason said:


> Firing Carlyle might fix your cap issues.
> 
> Actually, will definitely fix cap issues. I'm certain.
> 
> ...


Good one... kay :StephenA


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Good one... kay :StephenA


ty


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Geez, like the term on that Spezza deal...cap hit is just a little high.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Spoiler: Important Statistic















gg csn


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

bust imo 

:jordan


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

But what is Briere's Corsi number in relation to his amount of double minors during those 928 games? I think we all know that's what matters.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

@JSB_FOX: NHL announces Kings Slava Voynov to remain suspended indefinitely. Kings receive Salary Cap relief.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Allur said:


> But what is Briere's Corsi number in relation to his amount of double minors during those 928 games? I think we all know that's what matters.


What about intangibles? Does he have the intangibles? We need to figure out how to get intangible scores in the form of a number so we can berate players for it at a time of our choosing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

basically i'm considering watching NHL, but I have no idea of who to back/support


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

watch the ducks. they're going to win the cup this year. they're fucking awesome. :cudi


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

whens the next game?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I'd suggest the Lightning or the Islanders, two good teams on the rise. Can't go wrong with Stamkos and Tavares.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ducks schedule

here's their schedule brah. they beat canucks last night and play again on the 23rd. they also play typically late games so you'll probably be awake for them rather than trying to catch an eastern conference team whose games come on a lot earlier.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

The Oilers are an entertaining team with a great history and a genius coach, though. Always interesting to watch. I think you should go with them.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

If you ever want to see your team win, I wouldn't pull for the Oilers. :kermit


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Be a Leafs fan. It's fun!


:/


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

If you want to watch a winning team, watch the Montreal Canadiens


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Hates the Habs, but yeah, they got a good team. Would be nice to be a Habs fan. :allen1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

i dont think you guys get that he's from australia and watching teams that always play at 4 pm, aka 9 am for him, wouldn't be a good idea. you know, EASTERN CONFERENCE teams. that's why im suggesting a west coast team(and the ducks are the best, obviously).

avalanche wouldn't be a bad choice either and predators look promising again.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> If you ever want to see your team win, I wouldn't pull for the Oilers. :kermit












That's kind of the joke. You know, making him get into the Oilers and essentially fuck him up.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



King Kenny said:


> basically i'm considering watching NHL, but I have no idea of who to back/support


Go with the Lightning. They have Stammers and no one hates them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Hawks.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Go with the Caps.

No way they'd choke.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*






lelcic gets dropped and then punches Prout from behind the referee. What a nice guy.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I don't think I'll ever understand his fascsination with embarrassing himself. He's the biggest pleb in the league.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Gives BC a bad name.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

He already announced he's never returning to BC, remember? :jordan4

We have still have WEBER DA GAWD. It's okay.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

lol didn't take long for Lucic to sucker punch someone in this game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

still deciding what team to support lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

G and Jake are legends


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Nice to have some actual scoring depth this season. Much better in that regard than last season.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Another game, another win. No biggie. Beating the Bruins is routine now :ti


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

And a shutout too. Hate both teams but it's nice to see the Bruins get shut down. :deron

Even if it is the Habs doing it. :kobe2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Oh shit. Panthers get two goals with a goalie pulled to even the game with about a minute to go. :trips8 C'MON PREDS.

edit: FORSBERG :banderas


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

lol Oilers


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

BERNIER


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Idk how much longer the Oilers can keep doing this. Think they're bound to make a big move sooner or later this season.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Idk how much longer the Oilers can keep doing this. Think they're bound to make a big move sooner or later this season.


lol Freidman said they don't want to part with any of the core. Management is fucking retarded.

You have to give to get.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



RatedR10 said:


> lol Freidman said they don't want to part with any of the core. Management is fucking retarded.
> 
> You have to give to get.


Only a matter of time before they change their minds, I'd assume. What they have isn't working.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

I'm thankful I'm not an Oilers fan, lol.

Go Flames Go!! I love this team, they never quit!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

LOL if the oilers get Mcdavid or Eichel


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Edmonton is where first overall picks go to die.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

The San Jose Sharks, aka The One-Point Wonders.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Oh shit. Panthers get two goals with a goalie pulled to even the game with about a minute to go. :trips8 C'MON PREDS.
> 
> edit: FORSBERG :banderas


Lucky to get even just a point and I will happily take it. Piss poor showing by both teams in the shootout.

Of course the guy named Forsberg kills us...like 1996 all over again. 

Preds have quite the nice young team. Hopefully the Cats pick it up soon and start playing with that same youthful energy.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



GitRekt said:


> LOL if the oilers get Mcdavid or Eichel


I bet they will get one of those players. That's a given. 

TBH, other than having a couple of good young players, they really ain't a good team overall. Plus, they have no legit #1 goaltender. If they did, then they would be going into the right direction.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Oilers fucking suck. I'd feel bad for McDavid or Eichel if they end up in that shitshow of an organization.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Oilers press conference at 11...so long Eakins.

Edit: Weird, maybe not. Some are saying there will be one, some are saying there won't.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



PF69 said:


> I bet they will get one of those players. That's a given.
> 
> TBH, other than having a couple of good young players, they really ain't a good team overall. Plus, they have no legit #1 goaltender. If they did, then they would be going into the right direction.


What that defense and system I doubt any goalie could save them.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

There's a Habs victory...

Then, there's a Habs victory over the *Bruins*...

Oh yeah. :banderas


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Oilers are reportedly shopping Perron for a top 6 centre. Please MacT, take Bozak! :cliff1


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

For what it's worth, I hope McDavid goes to Columbus if not with us.

Bozak for all of their first round picks sounds like a good deal :fergie


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

STOP GETTING THE FUCKING MUMPS YOU FUCKS. WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Oilers are reportedly shopping Perron for a top 6 centre. Please MacT, take Bozak! :cliff1


Bozak is just under ppg this season and has been playing at a ~70pt pace over the past three seasons. I wouldnt even give him for Perron. Kadri is way too inconsistent to be a number one center.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Confuzzled said:


> Bozak is just under ppg this season and has been playing at a ~70pt pace over the past three seasons. I wouldnt even give him for Perron. Kadri is way too inconsistent to be a number one center.


Time to sell high on him. His points are a product of playing with Kessel and being on the top PP unit.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Pens with a couple duds this weekend against the Islanders. The Isles look legit, though. They play fast.

The Oilers are an entertaining dumpster fire. I think the time has come to change some personnel and management. I can't believe Kevin Lowe is still there. As an outsider and hopeful poacher, I would love to see Yakubov in a new setting. He has been totally mismanaged as a player. Maybe he's just a one dimensional guy who was a scorer in juniors and nothing more but there's a lot of upside to that kid. Probably a good time for other teams to buy low(e).


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Pat Quinn has passed away. 

Over his coaching career he made the playoffs an incredible 15 out of 20 seasons. He's coached Team Canada to gold medals on many different levels and had just a great career overall.

He will surely be missed by the hockey world.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



King Kenny said:


> basically i'm considering watching NHL, but I have no idea of who to back/support


Pick based on the teams available in your area. Or the games broadcasted in your region.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

So sad to hear about Pat Quinn. He was the coach when I was growing up watching the Leafs.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

It was quite hilarious watching everybody freak out over those two anomaly losses by the Leafs. 6-2 and 9-2 and everybody is acting like those are going to be regular scores against the Leafs for the duration of the season.

If you look at it in a broader sense, the last 11 games for the Leafs, excluding those two efforts, put the Leafs at 8-2-1. Look at their last four games (against excluding Buffalo/Nashville)

Defeated Boston 6-1
Lost to Pens 2-1
Defeated TBL 5-2
Defeated Detroit 4-1.

That's a 3-1 record with a 4.00 GF and a 1.5 GA facing the top teams in your conference, and limiting the two highest scoring teams in the league (Pittsburgh and Tampa).

And in the three losses the Leafs faced in that 11 game span, none were by more than a goal.

The Leafs are underestimated. They are their own biggest threat. Sometimes it looks as though the pressure of the fan base is getting inside their head and letting it hassle their game. If they can consistently get over that, they can make it into the playoffs with ease and potentially above a wild card spot, walking past a Bruins team that seems destined to take a step back this year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Losing isn't an anomaly for the Leafs. I favorited a tweet on the 20th that said the Leafs have only won 23 out of their 87 games in regulation dating back to last season and had lost 40 in regulation. 

They had also won only 11 of their last 33 games dating back to last season. That's the team we're dealing with, losing isn't the anomaly, winning is.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

RIP Pat


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

RIP Pat


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

:jose :jose :jose

Still managed to get a massive pop every time he was in Rogers Arena.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNdxbDVfPlQ&t=2m24s


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15*

Crosby to Malkin for a little OT magic tonight, it's always nice to beat the Bruins.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Stad said:


> Crosby to Malkin for a little OT magic tonight, it's always nice to beat the Bruins.


:lmao at the roll the goalie does after the goal


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Couldn't find a good video of it but Malkin has jokes for Fleury's 300th win:



> I score every practice, ten goals. Every shootout, I score on him. How he wins 300, I don't know. It surprises me.


I'm guessing he's joking but after seeing the goal Joe Morrow scored on Fleury last night....well. It was so bad Puck Daddy posted an article on it mid-game. Anyway, Pens win over a depleted Bruins team. It's still a win but not the most impressive given the circumstances. Hopefully it will help conquer the mental demons the Pens have in Boston.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



Rockstar said:


> Losing isn't an anomaly for the Leafs. I favorited a tweet on the 20th that said the Leafs have only won 23 out of their 87 games in regulation dating back to last season and had lost 40 in regulation.
> 
> They had also won only 11 of their last 33 games dating back to last season. That's the team we're dealing with, losing isn't the anomaly, winning is.


Clearly I wasn't referring to losing as an anomaly, I was referring to losing 6-2 and 9-2 as an anomaly. People were ready to blow the whole thing up, as if those two games were vindictive of how this team is going to play every night from hereon. 

Also stripping wins down to only wins obtained in regulation I think is very misleading. It's a ploy on stats to get that win total down as low as possible against the grain of the last 87 games to make them look bad. The Leafs were bad last season, very bad. Even when they won, they were bad. 

This season has been nothing like that. The Leafs have looked good a majority of this season, especially in victory. Goals per game? 3rd.  PP and PK both in the top 16. One of the top face-off teams in the league, and their GA and 5-5 F/A were in the top 16 prior to that two game breakdown. Evidence of that is shown in the fact their GA and 5-5 F/A still aren't in the bottom 5 even with those epic losses. 

Do the Leafs have their issues? Sure. But what team doesn't? They're twice the team they were last season in my opinion. 

I've stated before that the Leafs are their own biggest obstacle, cracking under the pressure of Toronto. If they can consistently overcome that, they'll make the playoffs no problem.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Couldn't find a good video of it but Malkin has jokes for Fleury's 300th win:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he's joking but after seeing the goal Joe Morrow scored on Fleury last night....well. It was so bad Puck Daddy posted an article on it mid-game. Anyway, Pens win over a depleted Bruins team. It's still a win but not the most impressive given the circumstances. Hopefully it will help conquer the mental demons the Pens have in Boston.


Video is right here:

http://instagram.com/p/vzuZK-OpLP/?modal=true

Obviously he was joking, lol. Fleury has been excellent so far this year though. He's having his best statistical season thus far in his career, hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Clearly I wasn't referring to losing as an anomaly, I was referring to losing 6-2 and 9-2 as an anomaly. People were ready to blow the whole thing up, as if those two games were vindictive of how this team is going to play every night from hereon.
> 
> Also stripping wins down to only wins obtained in regulation I think is very misleading. It's a ploy on stats to get that win total down as low as possible against the grain of the last 87 games to make them look bad. The Leafs were bad last season, very bad. Even when they won, they were bad.
> 
> ...


Ah, understood. BLowouts are an anomaly. I think people are so ready to blow it up because even when things are going pretty good, everyone knows we're one off game away from a huge slide. Hard to stay confident in this team.

I'm not sure why it was stripped down to just regulation wins, I would image it's most likely because the Leafs had 9 shootout wins last season and they don't want to count those as a positive because many see the shootout as basically a coin flip, which it is. Regardless, even if you just go by wins in general, they still don't look good. 

Sure, they're high in goal scoring but they're also third last in the East with only the Jackets and Sabres having more goals scored against them. They're 23rd in the entire league for GA/GP. As for their PP and PK, 16th in the league for PP isn't exactly something to call home about. PK is good but I don't trust it, IIRC their PK% was pretty good at this point last season too. They're also 25th for shots against/GP, 2nd most goals against in the 1st and they're also bottom 5 in the league for corsi% and bottom 10 for fenwick%. 

But yeah, I agree, every team has their issues, I honestly just feel like the Leafs have more than most. I also agree that they've improved in many areas over last season, which is good to see. All in all, this team is a roller coaster on ice.

It's nice to see there are people on here who can talk hockey without acting like a total child. Nice thread title by the way.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Looks like Perron for Anisimov is nearly done. Seems like a good trade for both teams if it ends up going through. Makes a lot of sense on several levels.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Stad said:


> Video is right here:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/vzuZK-OpLP/?modal=true
> 
> Obviously he was joking, lol. Fleury has been excellent so far this year though. He's having his best statistical season thus far in his career, hopefully he can keep it up.


Thanks, Stad. Fleury is playing well but October, November, and December have never been his problem. The locker room likes him, though.

I'm glad to see Christian Ehrhoff finally looking comfortable. He can bring a lot to the table.



Rockstar said:


> Looks like Perron for Anisimov is nearly done. Seems like a good trade for both teams if it ends up going through. Makes a lot of sense on several levels.


Love that deal for both sides. Edmonton gets a center which is a huge need and hopefully having a fellow Russian can help Yakubov. Perron is skilled and will help a fairly gritty Columbus team.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

MARTY, WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS? JUST RETIRE WITH YOUR LEGACY INTACT, MAN!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

I'll tak a point :draper2

The scramble at the end of the 3rd was nuts. No idea how we lucked out there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Good game between the Pens/Leafs tonight. Comeau with the hat-trick, Malkin was in god mode and Crosby picked up his 800th point and is the 6th fastest player in NHL history to reach that milestone. Pretty incredible stuff.

What a damn shame Crosby missed all that time due to injuries, he'd be pushing a 1000 if not for em.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

This Hawks/Avs game is crazy. Pickard is standing on his head.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

old news but this is the biggest burn ever


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

It's true. Milbury was not a great GM. He traded a lot of good up and coming players at the time who would have helped the Islanders and his draft bust of DiPietro takes the cake of his biggest bonehead move.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



PF69 said:


> It's true. Milbury was not a great GM. He traded a lot of good up and coming players at the time who would have helped the Islanders and his draft bust of DiPietro takes the cake of his biggest bonehead move.


He is the worst GM in the history of hockey. His worst move was Chara and Spezza to OTT for Yashin


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Yeah, Milbury was an AWFUL GM lol. Not too mention he beat someone in the crowd with a shoe :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



GitRekt said:


> He is the worst GM in the history of hockey. His worst move was Chara and Spezza to OTT for Yashin


Yeah, that was his worst trade of them all but still the DiPierto pick is a huge fuck up. You already had Luongo at the time who you just drafted 3 years before and was just getting his feet wet in the NHL and instead you could have had Heatley or Gáborík who would have helped out your offensive big time.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Flyers :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Flyers give up a 3 on 1 SH goal :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Stad said:


> Flyers give up a 3 on 1 SH goal :lmao


Easiest games The Rangers have had this year I don't remember Flyers ever being this bad before


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Pens look like junk tonight but I am at least encouraged that Coach Johnston didn't wait til 2 minutes left in the game to start making changes when it was obvious his team didn't have their "A" game. Yes, that's a shot at Dan Bylsma.

I understand that the Bruins have injuries but are Edwards and Brickley contractually obligated to mention the Bruins injuries once every stoppage in play? It sure seems like it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I understand that the Bruins have injuries but are Edwards and Brickley contractually obligated to mention the Bruins injuries once every stoppage in play? It sure seems like it.


Nah, that's just Edwards and Brickley being Edwards and Brickley. They make me cringe sometimes too. 

And Dougie with the game winner in OT against the Jets. The Jets outplayed the Bruins for a good portion of the game and Rask kept them in the game, so getting the win was nice. And David Pastrňák is going to be a damn good NHL player. For a 18 year old kid, he has a lot of confidence. Lead the team in shots with 7.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Montoya stepping up big in Luongo's presence, him playing like this when the big cat returns and needs the usual game off would be so big for the team.

I'm in love with ALVO's helmet art right now.










If he keeps playing like this I may have to give him a nickname, what better than ALVO MONTOYA, his first name being Alvaro and all..










One game out of a playoff spot... December playoff seeding watch in full affect. :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Why is that Raisin Bran sun smoking a cigar?

Also, why must we be so bad? I know it's gonna take a few years to flush out all the Holmgren mistakes and for Hexy to work his magic (and for our sexy fucking D prospects to hopefully become sexy fucking NHL players, oh lawd), but this is no fun.

I would be all for Berube getting fired, but it won't matter either way. New coach or no new coach, here are our 2 scenarios: picking #10-#14 or being ousted in 6 games in the 1st round of the playoffs. We're a total non-factor.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

a third round pick for brewer? :deandre


i know we're low on healthy d-men right now, but there's no need to just throw a pick away. :no:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Damn if you guys wanted a veteran D so bad, you could've had Robidas back. :jordan5


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Leafs up 4-1. Capitals are awful.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Whadda game :banderas


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

This Kane/Richards/Versteeg line reeks of awesomeness. Quick looks very rusty.

I also forgot to say FUCK COREY PERRY for taking a cheap shot at Hossa. He's public enemy number 1 in my eyes.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

I can't believe we lost two straight to Buffalo. :ti

At least Subban looked like the Subban of old on Saturday rather than this Therrien-ized bullshit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

What a road trip. Dismantled the Kings, which caps off a great stretch for DA HAWKS.

Need to find that moderator by the name of Even Flow so I can neg him again!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



El Conquistador said:


> What a road trip. Dismantled the Kings, which caps off a great stretch for DA HAWKS.
> 
> Need to find that moderator by the name of Even Flow so I can neg him again!


Very happy with the result of the circus trip.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Subban looking like the Subban of old lately :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

$100K fine to the Kings for letting Voynov practice with them. Jeez, the league ain't fuckin' around with this.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

RIP Jean Beliveau


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Another legend gone.  

I feel sick to my stomach about Marty signing with the Blues, honestly. Regardless of the fact that he's never been on the Leafs, I would still say that he has to go down as one of my favourite players in history. The fact that he didn't end the best goalie career of all time as a Devil is heartbreaking.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Fuck Braydon Coburn.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

GLG 

stars have been a disappointment but nice to get 2 points


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

RIP Jean <3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Zemgus Girgensons is nearly doubling Crosby in ASG votes. :lmao

RIP Jean. Bad end to the hockey year for deaths. 17 cups is legendary for any sport.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Bryz is back baby! 


Could've swore we had a Bryzgalov smiley on here, guess not.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

BRYZ HAS RETURNED FROM THE WOODS :mark:



Rockstar said:


> Bryz is back baby!
> 
> 
> Could've swore we had a Bryzgalov smiley on here, guess not.


We have no hockey smiles iirc. Fuck the man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

you guys are a lot more happy than i am. :jose


at least he should have some good post game interviews.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Bryznasty will be a great back up for the ducks compared to what they've got, IMO. It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

fucking Habs, can't even play a full 60 minutes the night after Beliveau passes away. What a horrible, horrible effort by this team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

*With a win over the Blues the Preds are in sole possession of first in the Central.... whaaaaaaat?

:mark:*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

*THURSDAY NIGHT HOCKEY SMILEY REVIEW*

Sharks :woah

Bruins :jordan4

Canucks bama

Kings bama4
​


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



DarkStark said:


> *With a win over the Blues the Preds are in sole possession of first in the Central.... whaaaaaaat?
> 
> :mark:*


Congrats, *LC*! :mark:



A$AP'S CANADIAN CHRI$TMAS CAROL said:


> *THURSDAY NIGHT HOCKEY SMILEY REVIEW*
> 
> Sharks :woah​


SHARKS! :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Thank you, Sharks, for what you did to the Bruins.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Original Christmas Name said:


> We have no hockey smiles iirc. Fuck the man.


There's one. :sharpe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Spoiler: Feels















:batista3


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Lol Oilers called a press conference basically just to say they aren't willing to fire anyone or make any big trades. Watta joke. :lel


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

we need more hockey smilies.

And the Oilers are a fucking joke of an organization.

Hawks vs. Habs tonight... win it for Jean, plz. The effort vs. Minny was such a disgrace.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Still don't know what the fuck Alfredsson was thinking. :jordan4 

He was 39 and a life-long Sen at the time so he goes to Detroit, which at the time was getting raped by injuries, to chase a cup apparently.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

At least he had the excuse of chasing a cup.

Brodeur and Modano had no excuse.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



A$AP'S CANADIAN CHRI$TMAS CAROL said:


> *THURSDAY NIGHT HOCKEY SMILEY REVIEW*
> Bruins :jordan4​


:nowords

Really, I have no words for last night.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



A$AP'S CANADIAN CHRI$TMAS CAROL said:


> Still don't know what the fuck Alfredsson was thinking. :jordan4
> 
> He was 39 and a life-long Sen at the time so he goes to Detroit, which at the time was getting raped by injuries, to chase a cup apparently.


The owner was being cheap after he played a season for $1 million for the team. He probably wishes he could go back and change how it was handled, but I think his agent probably played a part in the miscommunication as well.

Now, as for tonight - I'm so fucking sick of this team and starting slow as fucking molasses every fucking game. 8 1st period fucking goals as of this post. fpalm They had luck early in the season, but now they'll just be losing left, right and center if they don't turn it around. Price can't score the goals himself.

Still on that #FireTherrien train.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

fuck that weak backchecking midget Desharnais


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



el dandy said:


> At least he had the excuse of chasing a cup.
> 
> Brodeur and Modano had no excuse.


I'm with you on Alfie and Modano. Mo was done. He ended up getting healthy scratched for the Wings a bunch. Brodeur kind of got pushed out in NJ. Starting goalies are like starting QB's, it's really tough to demote a guy when he's been there so long. Brodeur could be after a Cup in St. Louis. I'm not sure NJ has any legitimate Cup chances.

I really wish Alfredsson would have played in that game. It would have been an awesome surprise and I'm sure he could log some 4th line minutes and play on the PP.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Hahahaha so Jonathan Bernier was asked about Nelson Mandela's influence and Bernier answered that Mandela was a tremendous athlete who he loved to watch growing up. :jordan5


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Flyers gonna get fucked up tonight :leslie


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Good god. Malkin is a beast.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

BREAKING NEWS: Flyers won a hockey game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Therrien feeling the heat. Price on back-to-back nights.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Bruins finally got a win on the road trip. Thank you.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

*Canadiens season
*
*Prior to December

"Montreal, we've reached the top!"

In December










*March projection


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

How about them Red Wings <3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Catalanotto said:


> How about them Red Wings <3


They're terrible IMO

Kidding...they're doing better than i expected. I still think Pens, Lightning and Habs are better though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Pens looking dangerous with that Rico Fata-like talent filling their Top 6 ATM


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



el dandy said:


> Pens looking dangerous with that Rico Fata-like talent filling their Top 6 ATM


Yeah, it's the same story every season it seems. Crosby and Malkin haven't got injured yet though which is good *knock on wood*.

This won't be the same team come playoffs though, Rutherford has already gone on record saying he's getting 1 or 2 top 6 wingers before the deadline. Shero really fucked us by drafting so many defenseman so now we gotta use them as trade bait to get some wingers.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Stad said:


> They're terrible IMO
> 
> Kidding...they're doing better than i expected. I still think Pens, Lightning and Habs are better though.


:lmao in what regard are the Habs better than the Red Wings?

Is it their overall -2 in GF against? The fact they are one of the lowest scoring teams in the league? That's accompanied by a brutal PP. Their GA numbers are only slightly better than the average teams in the league because of Price.

The Habs have been an 8th seed playing in the shell of a 1st seed all season long. Detroit is near the top of the league in GF, GA, PP, PK 5-5 FA. If you ask me, it's not even close.

The only thing that keeps the Habs afloat if Price's ability to get hot and string the Canadiens to 5+ straight wins here and there.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Sens fired MacLean.

Don't follow them too closely, but given their roster I don't think even Mike Babcock could draw blood from a stone there.

Go get him, Flyers!

EDIT: Guess it wasn't performance, per se. He said cunty things about Sens management/players LOL


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Stad said:


> They're terrible IMO
> 
> Kidding...they're doing better than i expected. I still think Pens, Lightning and Habs are better though.


I'll say it right now as a Habs fan - Carey Price is the *ONLY* reason we are where we are. There's a reason why we mostly win tight games and lose in blowouts. The team in front of him is never, ever prepared. Therrien better start giving Price a portion of his salary, because Price has been saving his ass for a long time now.

We COULD have been better if Bergevin (and I really do like him as this team's GM) stuck to his word and let Beaulieu and Tinordi develop in the NHL. Sure, he cleared out cap space, and Gonchar is fitting in well, but Allen should not have a roster spot over Beaulieu or Tinordi. Same with Weaver, on that note.

Up front, it took a long ass mother fucking time, it took 2 years, but Therrien finally cut Pacioretty/Desharnais off each other's hip and put Galchenyuk on that top line with Pacioretty and Gallagher. It's a start, but I doubt it sticks. Therrien loves his midget boy.

We're not as good as the record shows. I rambled quite a bit there, but there's problems with the team and Price is the saviour right now. If Price went down with an injury... yikes. It'd get really, really ugly.

We also don't even have a legitimate #2 defenseman. Our D is pretty weak, and I think it's the oldest in the league.

Subban


Markov


Emelin (and he sucks)
Gonchar

Gilbert
Weaver
Allen

it sucks.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

The Habs are an incomplete team, that much is evident. Price is the MVP but he isn't the only reason this team is good. You need to calm down.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

With Bettman's comments today it appears Las Vegas is pretty much guaranteed to get an expansion team. Quebec City and Seattle are certainly better choices it would seem but I think all three get a team one way or another.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



A$AP'S CANADIAN CHRI$TMAS CAROL said:


> The Habs are an incomplete team, that much is evident. Price is the MVP but he isn't the only reason this team is good. You need to calm down.


what other reasons are there? The team NEVER shows up to play and usually put in a 10-15 minute effort unless they're playing the Bruins. They got lucky early in the season and the bounces were going their way, now they're coming back down to earth. 

I will say Subban is playing some of the best hockey he's played in his career lately after a slow start to the season, but there's not much there after that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Perry is out 3-4 weeks. thank fucking god it wasn't worse, we've really been hit hard by injuries this year but i think the players have stepped up well. acquiring kesler continues to look like a great move, but again i think it all comes down to him staying healthy.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Rockstar said:


> With Bettman's comments today it appears Las Vegas is pretty much guaranteed to get an expansion team. Quebec City and Seattle are certainly better choices it would seem but I think all three get a team one way or another.


First off, I just don't like the NHL having a team in Las Vegas. It should only be used for like the NHL All-Star game and some preseason games but not for a NHL team. And second, The NHL shouldn't do expansion. 30 teams is good enough if not more than they should. Other than the NFL at 32 teams, all the other leagues are 30 teams. Just relocate the teams like Florida and Arizona for instance who really don't have the fan support that other teams have and give them to cities that would support them like Quebec for instance.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Dirty Santa's House Of HO'S said:


> First off, I just don't like the NHL having a team in Las Vegas. It should only be used for like the NHL All-Star game and some preseason games but not for a NHL team. And second, The NHL shouldn't do expansion. 30 teams is good enough if not more than they should. Other than the NFL at 32 teams, all the other leagues are 30 teams. Just relocate the teams like Florida and Arizona for instance who really don't have the fan support that other teams have and give them to cities that would support them like Quebec for instance.


I'm fine with expansion, just not into Vegas. I agree that Vegas shouldn't get a team. I'd like to see them expand into Quebec City and Seattle, teams that are actually likely to succeed unlike Vegas.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Bernier is such a boss


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Finally a complete effort. FINALLY. And dat top line

Andrighetto is here to stay.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It's amazing that the Hawks are winning the Stanley Cup this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

The Leafs haven't confirmed which goalie is starting tonight. Amazing that they won't even announce playing Reimer on a back to back. If he doesn't get this start then I really don't know what to say about his future as a Leaf. Even reliable backups should play in this situation.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Pretty ridiculous that Reimer hasn't had a start in nearly a month and it appears as though Bernier may even get the start tonight in a back-to-back. If our backup as Lindback or someone like that, I could understand, but Reimer has has been good this season and is a reliable goalie. I hope they trade him soon, dude deserves better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Reimer started. Calm down folks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

And he's been great. Showing exactly why he should be getting more starts. At least they have another back-to-back later this week so he'll get in again. Probably be another few weeks after that though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Bruins losing to the Hawks 2-0 right now. Also, good to see Chara back in the lineup. Looks a little rusty so far but that is expected.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Crosby's face :lmao, looks like he has the mumps but insists he doesn't.

Edit: Now they're holding him out of the next 2 games as precaution.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Dirty fucking Bruins gave THE CAPTAIN a concussion.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Goon it up some more brehs :Jordan

God, I hate that team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*






They are goons.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



Stad said:


> Crosby's face :lmao, looks like he has the mumps but insists he doesn't.
> 
> Edit: Now they're holding him out of the next 2 games as precaution.


He might not. His face looks like my mom's did earlier this year which was an infection that got into her gums. Like... a really bad one.

and the Bruins being goons isn't new at all...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Bruins gonna Bruin.

Going to tomorrow night's Predators-SHARKS game. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Oilers take another :lose 

:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Jiri SEKAC :mark:

PK SUBBAN :mark:

CAREY PRICE :mark:

6-2 :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Habs looked pretty impressive tonight. Price was beastly. Sekac also caught my eye.

Pens win and have been fighting off injuries. Sucks about Crosby sitting out but even if he has mumps, at least it's not a concussion or anything.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Malkin Killer Sean C :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



El Conquistador said:


> They are goons.


Dennis Seidenberg is a clean player. Just happened to get Toews in a bad way. Toews is alright, so that's why no hearing for Seidenberg.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Damn, great game from the Leafs. Love to see them play like that. Wish they'd do it every night.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Good two way game today. Our depth is starting to show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

So nice having depth for once. Was sooooo frustrating in the past to have Orr and McLaren play three minutes a night, playing terribly and taking up two roster spots. Really enjoying Panik, would like to see him move up the lineup if the opportunity arises. Great pick up for the Leafs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

BERNIER :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



RatedR10 said:


> Jiri SEKAC :mark:
> 
> PK SUBBAN :mark:
> 
> ...


Game was :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

GREAT GAME TO GO TO :mark: :mark: :mark:

TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA HERTL :mark: :mark: :mark:

THORNTON :mark: :mark: :mark:

NIEMI :mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn this game should be over. The linesman told the ref it should have been waved off too fpalm

Come on Leafs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

leafs :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

Would not mind starting Scott Darling in net and trading Crawford's contract. srs

Not that Crawford is bad or anything. Basic economics, though.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*

How much are the Leafs paying these teams? :woah

What is even happening? :chan


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



A$AP'S CANADIAN CHRI$TMAS CAROL said:


> How much are the Leafs paying these teams? :woah
> 
> What is even happening? :chan


- signed a envious fan


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ya but what's your CORSI? (NHL 14/15)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> - signed a envious fan


Envious of a team ranked lower than mine. kay2

It was a joke btw. :lelbron


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Oilers fired Eakins! ac

As if he's the problem! :lel

Then they made MacT the interim head coach! :sodone

#HerecometheOilers:rollins


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Then they hired another noob to replace him. :mj2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

The Oilers management is fucking stupid and they keep proving everyone right. No surprise.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> The Oilers management is fucking stupid and they keep proving everyone right. No surprise.


Pretty much. I don't think that Eakins is the main reason for the issues. He was one of the problems but not the main one. Basically it comes down to some of talent not living up to their potential and being weak in some areas, mainly defense and goaltending. If and I mean if they can improve on those areas, they could eventually go in the right direction


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

Do you guys realize Buffalo is now 4 points out of the last wildcard spot in the East?

That's just... wow. :lmao They have more points than Philadelphia, Columbus, Dallas, Colorado, and Arizona, as well as the other teams you'd expect (Edmonton and Carolina).


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> The Oilers management is fucking stupid and they keep proving everyone right. No surprise.


And now there's a rumor floating around that they're shopping Hall. He's obviously the problem with the team


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Beau Bennett has the mumps now :lmao.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

The Hawks play today, thank god, real hockey is back.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*



Confuzzled said:


> And now there's a rumor floating around that they're shopping Hall. He's obviously the problem with the team


You might as well trade the whole team at this point. Total shakeup. Stupid management.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Bernier is amazing


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

FINALLY OUR #1 CENTER HAS ARRIVED :mark:

Galchenyuk with the hat-trick, Patches with the primary assists on all 3 goals :mark:

The day has come. Our #1 center has finally arrived.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

No one say anything about the Leafs. You'll jinx it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Longest shootout in NHL history


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Mumps*



Griswold Family Christmas said:


> Bernier is amazing


Reimer's last start was epic as well. Our goaltending has looked good over the previous stretch. 

I'm still worried about our defensive play but it was nice to see Phil burst out of his minislump.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Fleury, Bortuzzo and Maatta are now being tested for mumps.


This is getting ridiculous now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Crosby gave the whole Pittsburg Penguins the Mumps. :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*










:maury


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*



Stad said:


> :maury


And he got fine 2,000 bucks for that dive.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



Confuzzled said:


> Reimer's last start was epic as well. Our goaltending has looked good over the previous stretch.
> 
> I'm still worried about our defensive play but it was nice to see Phil burst out of his minislump.


Reimer was awesome against Detroit he was alright against LA. I realize it's tougher for him because he doesn't start on a consistent basis. I'm absolutely sold on Bernier as a #1 .


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Griswold Family Christmas said:


> Reimer was awesome against Detroit he was alright against LA. I realize it's tougher for him because he doesn't start on a consistent basis. I'm absolutely sold on Bernier as a #1 .


Idk if I'm 100% sold on Bernier yet. Take away the Nashville game and Reimer's sv% is right up there with Bernier's, above .920, can't remember what it would be exactly.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> Idk if I'm 100% sold on Bernier yet. Take away the Nashville game and Reimer's sv% is right up there with Bernier's, above .920, can't remember what it would be exactly.


Last year Bernier was the main reason the Leafs were in a playoff spot. He legit was a top 4-5 goalie before going down imho. He completely took the job from Reimer and rolled with it. When Bernier got hurt and we needed Reimer to close out the season, he couldn't do it. The team in general was playing like ass so I'm not gonna sit here and blame Reimer. That being said he didn't do what Bernier did. After last season I was high on Bernier, but as a Leafs fan my natural emotions are to be humble and not get carried away. This season though I see him playing just as well, and getting better as the season progresses. I feel he is a better goalie than Reimer easily, and going forward the gap will get even bigger. No offense at all to Reimer, who I like. Nice guy, helped us get to the playoffs, etc. But man, Bernier took his job away and hasn't looked back. Could potentially be the best Leafs goalie in a while. Cujo and Belfour were awesome but their stints were fairly short.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Griswold Family Christmas said:


> Last year Bernier was the main reason the Leafs were in a playoff spot. He legit was a top 4-5 goalie before going down imho. He completely took the job from Reimer and rolled with it. When Bernier got hurt and we needed Reimer to close out the season, he couldn't do it. The team in general was playing like ass so I'm not gonna sit here and blame Reimer. That being said he didn't do what Bernier did. After last season I was high on Bernier, but as a Leafs fan my natural emotions are to be humble and not get carried away. This season though I see him playing just as well, and getting better as the season progresses. I feel he is a better goalie than Reimer easily, and going forward the gap will get even bigger. No offense at all to Reimer, who I like. Nice guy, helped us get to the playoffs, etc. But man, Bernier took his job away and hasn't looked back. Could potentially be the best Leafs goalie in a while. Cujo and Belfour were awesome but their stints were fairly short.


Idk if I'd say he 'took' the job from Reimer so much as he was 'given' the job. It was clear who Carlyle's favourite was. Didn't matter if Reimer played a great game, still went back to Bernier (Same thing this season). Was hard for Reimer last season, he was put into an awful position where, like you said, the entire team was awful and he hadn't played in over a month. 

I just think Reimer has #1 potential (Just like Bernier), for our team or for a few others but it's clear he isn't going to get that shot on the Leafs. I hope they trade him to Edmonton or some place where he could really show what he can do.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> Idk if I'd say he 'took' the job from Reimer so much as he was 'given' the job. It was clear who Carlyle's favourite was. Didn't matter if Reimer played a great game, still went back to Bernier (Same thing this season). Was hard for Reimer last season, he was put into an awful position where, like you said, the entire team was awful and he hadn't played in over a month.
> 
> I just think Reimer has [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] potential (Just like Bernier), for our team or for a few others but it's clear he isn't going to get that shot on the Leafs. I hope they trade him to Edmonton or some place where he could really show what he can do.


Reimer would be a good #1 . I'd just rather Bernier over him. I feel bad for Reimer in a lot of ways. He had a very good season, took TO to the playoffs for the first time in 9 years. I will always root for the guy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

I haven't quite decided who I'd rather, not that it matters, Bernier is what is going to happen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

If I recall correctly they played pretty close to even steven until Reimer was pulled from a game in mid December and proceeded to act pretty unprofessionally which is a pretty big no no in a goalie time share if you are looking to keep it a time share or move ahead. 

He then lost 12 of 14 or whatever it was to end the year. The team obviously sucked during that stretch as well but it is what it is.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Don't worry guys, I added thread tags

(Not the Kessel one :jay)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> If I recall correctly they played pretty close to even steven until Reimer was pulled from a game in mid December and proceeded to act pretty unprofessionally which is a pretty big no no in a goalie time share if you are looking to keep it a time share or move ahead.
> 
> He then lost 12 of 14 or whatever it was to end the year. The team obviously sucked during that stretch as well but it is what it is.


Reimer acted unprofessionally? I don't remember anything about that at all. Reimer was always said to be extremely professional and supportive of the team.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

OMG, the Bruins won a game. This deserves a happy dance.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Mumps*

came here to :ti @ rockstar

wanted carlyle gone a month ago.. talk about being a prisoner of the moment. what are the CORSI stats telling you now rockstar?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Still bad. Still want Carlyle gone.

This win streak means nothing. If you remember last season they had a similar streak, still ended up in the bottom 10.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> Idk if I'd say he 'took' the job from Reimer so much as he was 'given' the job. It was clear who Carlyle's favourite was. Didn't matter if Reimer played a great game, still went back to Bernier (Same thing this season). Was hard for Reimer last season, he was put into an awful position where, like you said, the entire team was awful and he hadn't played in over a month.
> 
> I just think Reimer has #1 potential (Just like Bernier), for our team or for a few others but it's clear he isn't going to get that shot on the Leafs. I hope they trade him to Edmonton or some place where he could really show what he can do.


You want him to show what he can do but want him traded to Edmonton?

Until they turn things around, that place is a goalie graveyard unless they're a legitimate elite/top-5 goaltender.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> You want him to show what he can do but want him traded to Edmonton?
> 
> Until they turn things around, that place is a goalie graveyard unless they're a legitimate elite/top-5 goaltender.


He isn't going to be given another shot to run with the ball with the Leafs. 

Leafs are not a goalie graveyard. They're not the Canucks.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

It's been 30 mins and the Ducks/Canadiens game hasn't even started yet.

I assume they're doing yet another tribute gimmick. Who died this time?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> It's been 30 mins and the Ducks/Canadiens game hasn't even started yet.
> 
> I assume they're doing yet another tribute gimmick. Who died this time?


They were honouring Saku Koivu.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> He isn't going to be given another shot to run with the ball with the Leafs.
> 
> Leafs are not a goalie graveyard. They're not the Canucks.


I believe he was saying Edmonton was the goalie graveyard, not Toronto. 

I'd really love to see Toronto's record against teams that start with C the last few years. I'm pretty sure there first 7 or 8 losses last year or the year before were against teams that started with C. Or they had some stretch where the only teams they were losing to started with C.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

This Penguins' team :banderas

Avs got a keeper in Pickard, he literally stole them a point tonight. It's crazy how far they've fallen off considering the year they had last season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> I believe he was saying Edmonton was the goalie graveyard, not Toronto.
> 
> I'd really love to see Toronto's record against teams that start with C the last few years. I'm pretty sure there first 7 or 8 losses last year or the year before were against teams that started with C. Or they had some stretch where the only teams they were losing to started with C.


Ah that makes more sense.

Yeah that's a weird curse they have. Also weird how they're notorious for losing to teams they really should beat and beating teams they have no place beating. Such an odd team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

I had the Avs falling off but still making it 8th. It's somewhat surprising to see this but not that much. They are young, have a meh defense, and are playing in a tough conference with lots of good teams. You gotta remember they have been a lottery team for a reason lately.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Mumps*

Holy shit at this LA/STL game. These guys are out there drilling one another. One of the more physical games I've seen all year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

Yeah, I was referring to Edmonton as a goalie graveyard.



Stad said:


> This Penguins' team :banderas
> 
> Avs got a keeper in Pickard, he literally stole them a point tonight. It's crazy how far they've fallen off considering the year they had last season.





Griswold Family Christmas said:


> I had the Avs falling off but still making it 8th. It's somewhat surprising to see this but not that much. They are young, have a meh defense, and are playing in a tough conference with lots of good teams. You gotta remember they have been a lottery team for a reason lately.


It's really not. For all the flack advanced stats get in this thread, sometimes they do paint a pretty good picture. Colorado's possession stats last season were shit. They either needed to make adjustments this season or they would come back down to earth. Now, we see what's happening.

Advanced stats aren't the be all end all, but sometimes they really do paint a good idea of what to expect.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> They were honouring Saku Koivu.


Those feels, man.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> It's really not. For all the flack advanced stats get in this thread, sometimes they do paint a pretty good picture. Colorado's possession stats last season were shit. They either needed to make adjustments this season or they would come back down to earth. Now, we see what's happening.
> 
> Advanced stats aren't the be all end all, but sometimes they really do paint a good idea of what to expect.


Yeah i know their possession stats were shit and thought they would take a step back because of their defense and Varly not being able to stand on his head every game but i didn't see them being this terrible.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> It's been 30 mins and the Ducks/Canadiens game hasn't even started yet.
> 
> I assume they're doing yet another tribute gimmick. Who died this time?


You watch your mouth. :cudi


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Stad said:


> Yeah i know their possession stats were shit and thought they would take a step back because of their defense and Varly not being able to stand on his head every game but i didn't see them being this terrible.


Yeah same. Expected them to be in or around a playoff spot. I knew they'd regress (Corsi 8*D) but didn't think they'd fall this hard. 

Lookout Flames fans, this will be you next year...if it isn't already happening this year which it looks like it may be.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Pens win again and Pouliot gets his first career goal on his first ever shot! Best team in the league right now. Fleury has been an absolute wall this year, if the season ended today he'd probably finish 2nd for the Vezina behind Rinne.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Wish the Leafs would give Kadri a shot on the top line. Kadri and Kessel together would be great, plus with Kadri's improved defensive play I think it would make the line more well rounded.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Mumps*

Bobrovsky was unreal tonight.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Mumps*

What, i thought you were referring to the disease Mumps.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Hansen collapsed on the bench, hope he's alright.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Voracek :brie


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

It feels SO SO SO good to have a legitimate top line and a legit first line center again!

Chucky <3


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Ask and you shall receive! Kadri with Kessel tonight! Woooooo!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Mumps*

LOL Leafs and Leafs' fans. How's that dick taste?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Hawks are back baby.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

I'm disappointed.

At least we put Kadri with Kessel :eyeroll


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> I'm disappointed.
> 
> At least we put Kadri with Kessel :eyeroll


Actually, it seemed Carlyle put the regular top line back together part way through the game. Did you even watch the game? :ralph


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Penguins sending Downie, Sutter, and Greiss home for mumps tests. Geez.

On the bright side, the callups have been good. Rust could be an NHL contributor with his tenacity and touch around the net. Farnham is an agitator of the highest degree. Pouliot probably isn't ready for full time duty but he's shown offensive flair. Harrington and Dumoulin look like they are ready to be full-time on the blueline. Most of all, Despres has really evolved into a Top 4.

So time to trade Paul Martin or Christian Ehrhoff for a winger and all is good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> Actually, it seemed Carlyle put the regular top line back together part way through the game. Did you even watch the game? :ralph


That was my point entirely. It wasn't working.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> That was my point entirely. It wasn't working.


No patience, that's the problem. Can't just put them together for one period and decide "well, that didn't work, back to what also isn't working". There's a reason the top line got broken up in the first place, because that also isn't working and yet Bozak keeps getting chances with Kessel and Kadri will only be given a period. Need more time than that together to get something going. 

Give Kadri and Kessel a few games together with another good winger and I'm sure it'll work better than Bozak and Kessel together.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins sending Downie, Sutter, and Greiss home for mumps tests. Geez.
> 
> On the bright side, the callups have been good. Rust could be an NHL contributor with his tenacity and touch around the net. Farnham is an agitator of the highest degree. Pouliot probably isn't ready for full time duty but he's shown offensive flair. Harrington and Dumoulin look like they are ready to be full-time on the blueline. Most of all, Despres has really evolved into a Top 4.
> 
> So time to trade Paul Martin or Christian Ehrhoff for a winger and all is good.


Ehrhoff is most likely gonna be re-signed. Martin on the other hand NEEDS to be traded before he walks in the off-season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Does Jason Lives still post here? 

I would like to mock him for that thrashing sweden took at the hands of Canada


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

I keep waiting for Jake to come back down to reality, but god damn we're heading into 2015 and he's still playing at a world class level.

Jake leading the league in points and we have 2 of the top 3 scorers! Suck it Malkin/Crosby.

But we're still languishing in the lower midcard 

enaldo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> I keep waiting for Jake to come back down to reality, but god damn we're heading into 2015 and he's still playing at a world class level.
> 
> Jake leading the league in points and we have 2 of the top 3 scorers! Suck it Malkin/Crosby.
> 
> ...


I'll take being at the top of the conference instead, plus half the season isn't even over yet. Everyone knows Crosby and Malkin will be right in the thick of the race when the season comes to an end if they stay healthy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



Chip Kelly said:


> Does Jason Lives still post here?
> 
> I would like to mock him for that thrashing sweden took at the hands of Canada


World Juniors don't matter man, it's all about the World Championships, remember?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

:lmao. How many days till World Championships start?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

:lol

I actually wanna enjoy watching Sweden play because they have future superstar Willliam Nylander (aka the swedish Patrick Kane). But my need to mock Jason Lives is more important.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Hawks didn't play today, so therefore there was no hockey today.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Is there a reason Zemgus Girgensons has the most all star votes right now...cause there's about...342342 players better than him judging by his stats.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM's Daddy said:


> Is there a reason Zemgus Girgensons has the most all star votes right now...cause there's about...342342 players better than him judging by his stats.


Yup and the reason is all of Latvia voting for him.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> Jake leading the league in points and we have 2 of the top 3 scorers! Suck it Malkin/Crosby.


Giroux and Voracek are killing it. Best duo in the NHL currently.. but what the hell has Philadelphia done lately? They're record is 13-14-6.. They're an awful team.. They have a great 1st line, but they need more than that.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Penguins have two more players with mumps: Forward Steve Downie and Goalie Thomas Greiss. Hopefully this is finally ending and has been contained.

I know the players are grateful for the 3 day (or more) Christmas break they get but I could have really used some hockey last night while listening to my relatives argue.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Mumps*

lots of Hockey up in Canada to watch over Christmas.

Flipping back and forth between Denmark/Russia World Junior Game (tied 2-2 in the third surprisingly) and the Spengler Cup.

I really enjoy the Spengler Cup. On my bucket list to go to it someday. Shame it gets buried behind all the World Juniors coverage.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Mumps*

had first row seats to usa/finland yesterday. really good stuff.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

TSN's coverage still blows Sportsnet's out of the water for any level of hockey.

Only got to sit down for Canada-Slovakia game yesterday and it was a mis-match from the puck drop. Canada has to win gold this year. Can't wait to see the showdown with USA.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

I'm looking forward to see Canada vs. USA too. Loved the game between USA and Finland yesterday though Finland spent first period in sails.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

First time I got to sit and watch the Pens play a full game in weeks and I walk away much more impressed with the Capitals. The Pens are banged up and may have lost Hornqvist tonight, too, but Washington played disciplined and fairly mistake free hockey.

Holtby was very good but the commitment to team defense is not what I'm accustomed to seeing out of the Caps.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Mumps*

NYQUIST :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Mumps*

Hawks went in dry on the Avs. Seabrook and Keith are amazing. Really impressed with Seabrook's play this year. Dude is riding a stretch where not many defenseman have been better than him on both ends. 

I've always said get rid of Seabrook if you have to unload some money, but I think Seabrook is indispensable these days.

I'll never understand why ROR, Duchene, MacKinnon, Landeskog, and Iginla can't find cohesion. Way too talented.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Tough loss to Arizona tonight, but Perry should be back within the week. Hopefully. :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

Boy, the Bruins played a shitty game last night.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



PF69 said:


> Boy, the Bruins played a shitty game last night.


Killed in one of my fantasy teams last night because of that. Halak was on the IR so I picked Svedberg up... luckily, my goalie stats before that game were really good, so I still won those categories, but it could have been uggggly.

and lol, Leafs blow a 4-2 lead to Florida and lose 6-4. I said it on HF, you simply can't allow as many shots as they do and expect to hold up and stay in the thick of the playoff race for a long time. It doesn't help that they fired off 17 shots.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Kills me that we have 2 of the best players in the world currently on our roster and we are wasting away in the midcard.

We're wasting the best years of G and Jake's careers. I know we'll be much better off because of Hexy and his patience, but damnit I'm still having Paul Holmgren hotshot trade withdrawls!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lol, Leafs have allowed an average of 39 shots a game over the last 7 games. :ti


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> Lol, Leafs have allowed an average of 39 shots a game over the last 7 games. :ti


It's going to be like that the entire year unless their shitty defense steps up their game.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> Lol, Leafs have allowed an average of 39 shots a game over the last 7 games. :ti


They were better near the start of the season but slowly their possession stats and SA are getting to where they were last season. 

Hey Champ, wanna know what the fancy stats are telling me now? Funny how no one pokes fun at advanced stats when the Leafs are getting their asses kicked like they should. wens


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> They were better near the start of the season but slowly their possession stats and SA are getting to where they were last season.
> 
> Hey Champ, wanna know what the fancy stats are telling me now? Funny how no one pokes fun at advanced stats when the Leafs are getting their asses kicked like they should. wens


It's been said before (elsewhere), but advanced stats don't win games, but they can win championships. Look at the Kings. Helps when they have corsi king, Jake Muzzin there.

Advanced stats pretty much told us that Colorado would come back down to earth unless adjustments were made. Adjustments weren't made - now they're at the bottom. 

The Leafs allow far too many shots and have an unsustainable SH% to go along with their shots allowed. It can last for a stretch, but not an entire season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> It's been said before (elsewhere), but advanced stats don't win games, but they can win championships. Look at the Kings. Helps when they have corsi king, Jake Muzzin there.
> 
> Advanced stats pretty much told us that Colorado would come back down to earth unless adjustments were made. Adjustments weren't made - now they're at the bottom.
> 
> The Leafs allow far too many shots and have an unsustainable SH% to go along with their shots allowed. It can last for a stretch, but not an entire season.


Yeah, agree with everything here. Calgary, Leafs and Avs have shown you can succeed with bad underlying stats for a time but they will always catch up to you at some point. 

Leafs may make the playoffs this season strictly off of sv% and sh% but it is also very possible they drop to the bottom 10 of the league.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

LOL Flyers


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Hell of a game so far but 1-0 Canada half way through two... This game is much faster paced that any game so far this Tourney


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

CANADA!!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

Junior Hockey is better than about 95% of NHL games. I can't stand dump-and-chase and Junior Hockey doesn't have much of it.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

NHL App sending me fun facts like "Jonathan Toews has the most points in outdoor game history." 

That's because Chicago gets one what seems like every year. :mj2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

I can't tell if the Capitals are about to turn the corner under Trotz or they are just in a nice streak right now. Their forward depth is a little crazy and Holtby is finally playing the way he did in the playoffs a couple years ago. Could be credit to Mitch Korn there.

Pens are apparently negotiating with Christian Ehrhoff on a contract extension which would spell the end of Paul Martin in Pittsburgh.

:jay2


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

That was a very good game between the Hawks and Caps today.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

Why do Pens' fans want to get rid of Paul Martin so bad? Is he really that bad? lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> Why do Pens' fans want to get rid of Paul Martin so bad? Is he really that bad? lol


I'm glad you asked.

Paul Martin isn't really that bad. He is overpaid, soft, and redundant on the Penguins roster. Paul represents the Dan Bylsma Era to a lot of us Pens fans. If you watch him play in front of his own net, he will not take the body. Martin actually has some good stick work defensively but it's his only method of defense. He loses puck battles on the boards a lot.

On the positive side, he is a fine skater and generally moves the puck very well. That's where he seems overpaid and redundant. The drop off from Martin to Simon Despres is not great and Martin makes about 5 times what Despres makes. This season, Despres has added a more physical edge to his game which makes him more valuable than Martin in some ways.

The Penguins are now stacked with young defenseman, since that was seemingly all Ray Shero drafted before he was dismissed as GM. So Martin is fine but now you have similar players like Brian Dumoulin, Scott Harrington, etc. in the system who can't get to the NHL (well unless half the Pens get mumps which has happened). Those players make less money and might even add a bit of physicality to the Pens which is sorely needed. The Penguins signed Christian Ehrhoff in the off-season who is basically the same mold player as Martin, with a bigger shot. Many of us Pens fans see Martin as the logical odd-man out to be traded so that Crosby and Malkin can have wingers with more pedigree than Bryan Rust and Nick Spaling.

Martin is probably very smart. He's a good enough player to play in any NHL team's top 6 and the way he plays without being physical, he should be able to play until he's like 45 when he will become the greatest men's league hockey defenseman of all time. He won't have to change his game for non-contact.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



PF69 said:


> That was a very good game between the Hawks and Caps today.


yeah, that was a great game. close until the end. the first Winter Classic I've ever watched too. 


those musical numbers tho :deandre


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Penguins trade Rob Klinkhammer and their 1st to Edmonton for David Perron.

Intriguing move. Pens definitely going for it and trying to help their depleted forwards. Perron has talent, even if he has had some injury woes. Could be a nice fit with Crosby or Malkin. Perron is speedy so I would imagine he is more likely to play with Crosby.

Pens could still use a Paul Martin for a top 9 forward type of deal.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> yeah, that was a great game. close until the end. the first Winter Classic I've ever watched too.
> 
> 
> those musical numbers tho :deandre


You don't like Billy Idol?

:draper2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



Maelstrom21 said:


> You don't like Billy Idol?
> 
> :draper2


Started watching right before the puck drop so I guess I just missed him.  Would've watched him over the other two any day but thats just me. 



god damn Ovechkin tho. takes a puck to the throat, gets up immediately like a boss and continues playing like nothing happened. :woah


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

USA with dat rack of disciprine


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins trade Rob Klinkhammer and their 1st to Edmonton for David Perron.
> 
> Intriguing move. Pens definitely going for it and trying to help their depleted forwards. Perron has talent, even if he has had some injury woes. Could be a nice fit with Crosby or Malkin. Perron is speedy so I would imagine he is more likely to play with Crosby.
> 
> Pens could still use a Paul Martin for a top 9 forward type of deal.


How about Paul Martin for Justin Williams? Kings need another defenseman with the Voynov situation going on and both are UFA's at the end of the season, seems to make a lot of sense to me.

Love the trade JR made for Perron today btw. Perron should thrive playing beside Crosby or Malkin and he's signed at a great cap hit for next season as well so it's not a rental. I do feel kinda bad for Klinkhammer though :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



Stad said:


> How about Paul Martin for Justin Williams? Kings need another defenseman with the Voynov situation going on and both are UFA's at the end of the season, seems to make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> Love the trade JR made for Perron today btw. Perron should thrive playing beside Crosby or Malkin and he's signed at a great cap hit for next season as well so it's not a rental. I do feel kinda bad for Klinkhammer though :lol


I'm pretty sure the Kings would prefer a RD to replace Voynov. I'm pretty sure the only RD on their active roster right now is Doughty and Greene.

Also, I read they were in talks to extend Williams so I doubt he'd be the one out.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

Giroux's achilles got cut, it seemed. Flyers are even more fucked. (Edit: Kevlar socks stopped the cut from being deeper and Giroux is probable for tomorrow.)

EDIT: Also, Price with 200 wins in his 400th game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Sounds like Giroux is gonna be fine which is good to hear. 

Crosby with 4 assists tonight and just like that the best player in the world is back in the Art Ross race. I'd like to see Perron on his wing for tomorrow nights game vs the Habs, I think he'd fit with Sid the best but I'm not exactly sure what MJ has planned.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

G dodging that bullet bama4

Our season is still over already


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> G dodging that bullet bama4
> 
> Our season is still over already


but now you're not bad enough to get into that McEichel race.

Maybe Hanifin.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Glad Giroux looks to have dodged a bullet with the injury. I hate the Flyers but G is a great player.

I wish the Pens could get Justin Williams for Paul Martin. That would be excellent. Not sure it happens. Pens forwards look good. Adding one more would be ideal:

Perron-Crosby-Hornqvist
Comeau-Malkin-Downie
Kunitz-Sutter-Bennett
Farnham/Sill-Goc-Spaling

Kunitz showed great chemistry with Sutter and Bennett recently. Comeau and Malkin were good together. The lines can shuffle a bit but that's my preferred top 12 with Craig Adams heading home. Malkin and Adams got in a dustup yesterday at practice......










I digress. Anyway, add a forward and it looks good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

crazy game in LA. Kings scored 3 goals in about 1:30 to come back down 3-6 to 6-6 and force overtime, but Nashville won it early in OT.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*






STOP THE MATCH. FLYERS HAVE BEEN BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Yowza, tonight was a slaughter...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

That was the best road game the Habs played all year, and possibly the best game they've played all season. 5-0-0 on the road trip. Price playing like the best goalie in the world. Feels good.

also, lol @ the Leafs allowing 40 shots... AGAIN. What is their system?!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

and I thought we would make the playoffs.

LOL what a mark.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> and I thought we would make the playoffs.
> 
> LOL what a mark.


it's okay, you'll get Hanifin/Marner/Kylington/Barzal.


In semi-related draft stuff, I've seen Werenski drop down as low as 29 in mock drafts... I doubt the Habs draft before 20th this year (knock on wood), so if he fell to us... yes, please.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

I enjoy watching Bruins games this season almost as much as Habs games. 

How do those L's taste, boys? :moyes1


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> it's okay, you'll get Hanifin/Marner/Kylington/Barzal.


Yeah, but it hurts so much to watch this team right now :floyd1


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

Bruins lost another game today. That 1st period was shit as shit can be. There is something missing with this team. They need some kind of shakeup in the lineup to light up their asses.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

They should trade for a high scoring centre. Someone like Seguin would fit in well. 8*D


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Russia moves on to the gold medal game with a win over Sweden.. Now Canada Slovakia in the other semi. Pretty pumped for this game although I dont think the Slovaks have much of a chance..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> They should trade for a high scoring centre. Someone like Seguin would fit in well. 8*D


Thanks for reminding me. :fuck


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



PF69 said:


> Thanks for reminding me. :fuck


Don't worry man, it still hurts a bit as a Leafs fan too...:hayden


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

I want to go on HF and call out every single Bruin fan who told me the Seguin trade was "even" when I said it was a bad deal.

Also, I don't know why people expected them to be a powerhouse after the moves they had to make this summer to fit under the cap. They fucked themselves over with the cap situation and watched teams around them (Montreal and Tampa) get better as they lost guys like Boychuk and Iginla and replaced them with Gagne and... I don't even know.

that being said... this is fun to watch :rock


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> I want to go on HF and call out every single Bruin fan who told me the Seguin trade was "even" when I said it was a bad deal.
> 
> Also, I don't know why people expected them to be a powerhouse after the moves they had to make this summer to fit under the cap. They fucked themselves over with the cap situation and watched teams around them (Montreal and Tampa) get better as they lost guys like Boychuk and Iginla and replaced them with Gagne and... I don't even know.
> 
> that being said... this is fun to watch :rock


I don't think many people expected them to be a powerhouse (except for the homer-est of homer Bruins fans) but I think most expected them to at least be in a playoff spot. They've been out of a playoff spot for most of the season. That being said, I still do expect them to make the playoffs, in a wildcard spot.

Good to see all of their losses catching up to them though. Could've have happened to a nicer team. 8*D


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

THE OILERS WON A HOCKEY GAME, I REPEAT, THE OILERS WON A HOCKEY GAME.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Damn near every Leafs fan on HF shitting on Kessel atm. :wee-bey 

Most still seem to be missing the bigger picture in terms of the GLARING problem with that team.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

lolsweden


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Nylander is for real man. 10 points in the WJC, tied for second in points as of now (Before the Canada game). Can't wait to see him in a Leafs jersey.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Agree 100% on Nylander, but I'm kinda hesitant to see him play under Carlyle. This whole organization seems to have an agenda against smooth skating, skilled young players.

Look at the way Kadri and Gardiner have been jerked around. I'm also still not over them trading Gunnarson for Roman Polak. That trade showed me the Leafs are still behind the times, The Leafs need a philosophical overhaul.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Canada vs. Russia is a goalfest... love it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*










Canada brought the belt back home. :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Chip Kelly said:


> Agree 100% on Nylander, but I'm kinda hesitant to see him play under Carlyle. This whole organization seems to have an agenda against smooth skating, skilled young players.
> 
> Look at the way Kadri and Gardiner have been jerked around. I'm also still not over them trading Gunnarson for Roman Polak. That trade showed me the Leafs are still behind the times, The Leafs need a philosophical overhaul.


Don't think that'll be an issue. I'm not expecting Carlyle to be here next season.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



Chip Kelly said:


> Canada brought the belt back home. :mark:


That 3rd period was amazing.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



chargebeam said:


> That 3rd period was amazing.


Yeah it was intense. I was sure that Russia was going to tie it up.

The whole game was awesome, from Canada coming out flying to start, to the Russians getting chippy, and then the avalanche of goals and that comeback in the 2nd. The crowd was great too.

Definitely one of the more entertaining games I've ever seen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

The constant icings at the end... I was sure Russia was going to tie it up. I was critical of Fucale's rebound control, but he absorbed and held on to the one he needed to the most in the last minute there. Tremendous game.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

You could see how Team Canada was getting so stressed with the situation with the constant missed slap shots. Everytime it happened, I screamed. Very good match.

Alright, now on to the Habs tonight. 7th in a row please.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

THANK YOU SWEET BABY JESUS CHRIST! RANDY CARLYLE IS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

The Leafs should hire Mark Messier so he can't make any more shitty commercials.

Either that or just make the coach a big screen TV behind the bench showing their real time advanced metrics on loop.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Mumps*

I'm not really in a hurry to hire anyone. Steve Spott is going to be an interesting experiment over the next few weeks. He's shown some amazing coaching ability in the OHL, who knows, it might even translate. And if it doesn't this years draft is pretty deep anyway. 

I'm still a little surprised though, I honestly thought he wouldn't be let go while we were in playoff contention. Hopefully the players respond to the move positively.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Confuzzled said:


> I'm not really in a hurry to hire anyone. Steve Spott is going to be an interesting experiment over the next few weeks. He's shown some amazing coaching ability in the OHL, who knows, it might even translate. And if it doesn't this years draft is pretty deep anyway.
> 
> I'm still a little surprised though, I honestly thought he wouldn't be let go while we were in playoff contention. Hopefully the players respond to the move positively.


Nah me neither. Horachek and Spott will run things for now. McKenzie thinks Horachek will get the interim tag soon and keep it for the rest of the season.

I like Paul MacLean, he did good stuff with the Sens even though he wasn't always given a lot to work with. 

I guess he was let go now because the still think there's a shot at a playoff spot. I know I said the other day they were done but this move was made at just the right time, if they turn things around fairly quickly, they very well could end up in a playoff spot I think. Not expecting immediate results though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

FUCK YES


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Now if only the Flyers could fire Berube.

He had Zac Rinaldo on the 1st line at practice this morning.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Today was a good day.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

There's rumours that Kessel and Phaneuf are on the market.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

So remember when people were trying to tell me the Habs weren't better than Detroit a few weeks ago?? do you still feel the same way now?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> The Leafs should hire Mark Messier so he can't make any more shitty commercials.
> 
> Either that or just make the coach a big screen TV behind the bench showing their real time advanced metrics on loop.


He's already next in line for a job at the *OILERS OLD BOYZ CLUB*. bama


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Horachek split up Kessel and Bozak ASAP, love him already! :mark:
Kadri and Kessel together! :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

St. Louis Blues be hat trick machines

G with that heart of a warrior playing last night. However, we keep running the treadmill of mediocrity. Loving this .500 hockey and getting the 2006-2011 Indiana Pacers push.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Kadri moves to line 1 tonight, interesting.. The leafs desperately need a first line centre, Bozak and Kadri just dont cut it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

We lost but I was happy with a few parts of that game. For once we out shot our opponents and limited the shots to under 30, that's a good sign already. Kessel was actually a positive possession player for once which is another good sign. Keep playing like that and they'll win. Really digging Horachek already.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Bruins can thank the refs for their 2 points tonight. The officiating in this league is a fucking joke.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> We lost but I was happy with a few parts of that game. For once we out shot our opponents and limited the shots to under 30, that's a good sign already. Kessel was actually a positive possession player for once which is another good sign. Keep playing like that and they'll win. Really digging Horachek already.


You must not have watched the 1st period. I counted 4 Kessel giveaways 2 in his own end..


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



Takers Revenge said:


> You must not have watched the 1st period. I counted 4 Kessel giveaways 2 in his own end..


Never said a thing about giveaways.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*



Stad said:


> Bruins can thank the refs for their 2 points tonight. The officiating in this league is a fucking joke.


I'm just surprised that Bruins actually won the game in OT/SO. They had lost the last 3 games in OT/SO. TBH, the Bruins were even lucky to be in the game last night because it was all Pens in that game. Rask did save their asses for sure.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

St. Louis Blues are looking like the 06/07 Sabres.

Just straight eviscerating teams.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Eviscersting the Sharks and Coyotes haha.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Sharks singin' the Blues.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Horachek <3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Just 2 hours until Preds vs Wild :drose


If only these games started this early everytime :jose


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

Bruins on a 3 game winning streak. Who would have thought. David Pastrnak scored his first two goals of his career and almost had a hat trick at the end.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Great to see Sidney finally get off the schnide with that OT goal.

Also good to see Malkin forming good chemistry with Beau Bennett. It's no secret Bennett and Crosby haven't been able to get on the same page.

How about those Islanders, though? Legit. Amazing what even league average goaltending can do to a team who was getting less than that for a couple years.

If anyone care, here's the full list of players picked for the All-Stars:



> The 36 players listed below are in addition to the six players already voted in by the fans: Zemgus Girgensons (Buffalo Sabres) and Corey Crawford, Patrick Kane, Duncan Keith, Brent Seabrook and Jonathan Toews of the Chicago Blackhawks.
> 
> Forwards
> Ryan Getzlaf, Anaheim Ducks
> ...


http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/nhl-all-star-selections/


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

It's not even the best players when they just take one from each team and then those voted in.

Pacioretty, Karlsson, Subban, etc. not at the All-Star game? Oh well, as a Habs fan, more rest for most of the team -- I wish Price wasn't selected, either.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Yeah there's some pretty big names missing from the ASG. Would've liked to see JVR in there.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Leafs and Flyers are reportedly talking trade.

No please.

My ass is still sore from Schenn for JvR.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> Leafs and Flyers are reportedly talking trade.
> 
> No please.
> 
> My ass is still sore from Schenn for JvR.


Awesome news.. Hopefully Leafs get a good defender like Mark Streit.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

FLYERS :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> Leafs and Flyers are reportedly talking trade.
> 
> No please.
> 
> My ass is still sore from Schenn for JvR.


Probably Franson. Apparently the Leafs are looking to move him.


How has Franson been this year anyways? I've read better things than previous years.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> Probably Franson. Apparently the Leafs are looking to move him.
> 
> 
> How has Franson been this year anyways? I've read better things than previous years.


He's actually been quite good, surprised a lot of people I think. Been playing on the top pairing with Phaneuf nearly all season and he's working out well there.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

He was going to be a Hab if Gorges didn't block the trade.

Would have been better than Gilbert, especially now that Beaulieu has taken the second LD spot.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Kopitar just took a puck in the face. Looked pretty bad for a second but he got up and skated off with the help of the trainers.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Jimmy Hayes, man. This kid is turning his career around and it's wonderful to watch. We're so much better attacking when he's on the ice.

Luongo is putting us on his back but Montoya should be praised for his efforts. Again, we must win more times than not when he has to give Luongo a break if we're going to sneak in. Boston and Washington playing just as well in the bottom half of the race. 

That Calgary game was one of the better regular season Panthers games in a while. We are showing so much fight these last few months. Every night is like a Game 7 game.

Huberdeau is turning it around, too. He's been playing much better lately in all facets of the game. 

I am just so excited right now every night for Panthers hockey and that's just something I haven't been able to say in a good, long while. The last time we made the playoffs a few years ago was great but it seems like now that we're on the cusp of becoming a legit every year good team. Let's keep up the good fight, kitties!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> He was going to be a Hab if Gorges didn't block the trade.
> 
> Would have been better than Gilbert, especially now that Beaulieu has taken the second LD spot.


Yeah I'm very happy that didn't happen. We'd be kicking ourselves now seeing how Franson is playing.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

Let's see if the Bruins can make it 4 in a row.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Mike Yeo is so getting fired tomorrow


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Mathew Perrault absolutely went off tonight.. 4 goals in only the first and second.. Montoya robbed him of a 5th goal in the 3rd period.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

SHARKS! :mark:

Maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel that has been built since the Christmas break/Thornton's injury after all...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

I'd just like to thank the Edmonton Oilers for David Perron. That is all.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> Mike Yeo is so getting fired tomorrow


thats gonna be a good day.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Really hope Rinne is alright. Losing him would be disasterous for the Preds at this point of the season. Just gonna have to wait for Thursday for the update on him and hope for the best I guess.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

UGLY loss tonight.. but a successful road trip none the less at 4-2. Gotta take care of business at home next few games.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Like, what the fuck is Minny waiting for to fire Yeo?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Waiting to see if competent goaltending can turn it around I guess.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

Mad scramble at the end of the Flyers Capitals game.. Lecavier and Giroux both had excellent chances to win it late in the 3rd but couldnt finish.. Vinny had the puck role over his stick on a wide open cage and Giroux fanned on a point blank one timer with seconds remaining.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*

Corey Perry!!!!!!!! HAT TRICK BABY! I was there live!!!!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Just 2 hours until Preds vs Wild :drose
> 
> 
> If only these games started this early everytime :jose


Mox in the NHL thread. :drose



DesolationRow said:


> SHARKS! :mark:
> 
> Maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel that has been built since the Christmas break/Thornton's injury after all...


Deso in the NHL thread. :drose 

Also, I'm assuming Toronto is heading for a top 10 pick at this point? Probably in the best interests of their team. And who do they unload at the trade deadline?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> Horachek <3


Ready to admit that the problems with this team are far far deeper than something that can be corrected with a coaching change? I assume not.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> Ready to admit that the problems with this team are far far deeper than something that can be corrected with a coaching change? I assume not.


Ready to admit you still don't know what you're talking about? I assume not. 

Many things are on the upswing, PDO is also very low right now, this won't last. Scoring will come. If you can't see the improvements that have been made since Carlyle left though, I can't help you.

I like how guys like you and Champ like to wait until the Leafs are at a low point and then you come in here and quote me from like a week ago and you're like "Oh look, you're wrong" even though it's obvious this isn't how things are always going to be. Champ was wrong when he came in here with his "Looks like Carlyle was just a victim of the situation" when the Leafs were on their unsustainable win streak. Now the Leafs are on a unsustainable losing streak and you're doing the same thing...and you'll be wrong just the same.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*



Rockstar said:


> Ready to admit you still don't know what you're talking about? I assume not.
> 
> Many things are on the upswing, PDO is also very low right now, this won't last. Scoring will come. If you can't see the improvements that have been made since Carlyle left though, I can't help you.
> 
> I like how guys like you and Champ like to wait until the Leafs are at a low point and then you come in here and quote me from like a week ago and you're like "Oh look, you're wrong" even though it's obvious this isn't how things are always going to be. Champ was wrong when he came in here with his "Looks like Carlyle was just a victim of the situation" when the Leafs were on their unsustainable win streak. Now the Leafs are on a unsustainable losing streak and you're doing the same thing...and you'll be wrong just the same.


Just like how you come in after they win 1 game express your love for a new coach?

How exactly am I going to be wrong? The team is bipolar and will continue to be with the current crop of guys. The coach isn't going to change that.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> Just like how you come in after they win 1 game express your love for a new coach?
> 
> How exactly am I going to be wrong? The team is bipolar and will continue to be with the current crop of guys. The coach isn't going to change that.


Uhh well I was more saying I like Horachek because of the changes he's made, win or lose. Besides, it's not like I was cherry picking something you said a week earlier in an attempt to look smart, like you like to do. 

And you're already wrong because the coaching change has already brought changes. Look at how many shots they've allowed each game since Carlyle left, that's a positive change. I'm a little surprised you can't see the differences (But not too surprised). Like I said, results will come.

Edit: Although there are other problems with the roster, I don't think I've ever said there wasn't, I just thought Carlyle was the main problem and that is starting to prove to be true. Once the players are evaluated under a competent coach, then it'll be time to decide who has a spot on the team and who needs to be moved. There are certainly a few guys who need to move on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

You clearly are just trying to look smart. 

You have been begging for a coaching change all year and after it happens you have been trying to spew your crap making yourself out to be right all along when in fact not a lot has changed in regards to their level of play and consistency of their level of play.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> You clearly are just trying to look smart.
> 
> You have been begging for a coaching change all year and after it happens you have been trying to spew your crap making yourself out to be right all along when in fact not a lot has changed in regards to their level of play and consistency of their level of play.


Well I'm not the one who cherry picks quotes here, I'm just talking hockey, sooooo...

You've shown time and time again you don't know what you're talking about. Doing it again here. The play is obviously different, everyone is saying it. You're pretty much the only one who can't see it I guess...:toomanykobes

Come talk to me in a few weeks once the PDO has climbed back up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

There's a huge difference between not knowing what you're talking about and some keyboard warrior thinking you don't know what you're talking about.

Guess what, you having an opinion doesn't automatically mean it's the right opinion.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> There's a huge difference between not knowing what you're talking about and some keyboard warrior thinking you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Guess what, you having an opinion doesn't automatically mean it's the right opinion.


But there are stats and facts that have shown the Leafs have improved in several areas since Carlyle has been fired. That's not an opinion, that's a fact. PDO will come back up. That's not an opinion, that's a fact. Maybe that's where you start to not understand, because you think these are opinions when I'm using facts and stats. They're losing right now but they're playing better, the players have said that, the MSM has said that, advanced stats guys have said that, everyone is saying it, they're playing better. Possession stats are up, shots against are down, they've playing less in their own zone but at the same time PDO is down and sh% is down, those will climb, these are all *facts*. 

:fact


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

Talk to me when they are winning games at a greater rate than they were under Carlyle. Then and only then will you have a fact with and validity at all.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> Talk to me when they are winning games at a greater rate than they were under Carlyle. Then and only then will you have a fact with and validity at all.


These facts do have validity, just because you don't know what they mean doesn't mean they don't...:ralph

And I already said what you just said, when PDO goes up, they'll start winning. So *You* come talk to *me* in a few weeks when they start winning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

Why do you continue to feel the need to question my intelligence? Does it make you feel good about yourself? Do you nod satisfyingly after hitting the post button? 

I have said countless times I understand what the stats are, know how they are calculated (probably more so than you do infact since you have shown no ability to do anything other than read numbers off a spreadsheet and bark). Guess what. Not everyone preaches advanced stats. Not everyone believes in them as key indicators or performance. Not all renowned hockey brains believe in them. It doesn't make you right nor does it make me right. Stop posting like pompous holier than thou ass thinking you know more than everybody because you've bought in to a bunch of guys on twitter that eat up advanced stats.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> Why do you continue to feel the need to question my intelligence? Does it make you feel good about yourself? Do you nod satisfyingly after hitting the post button?
> 
> I have said countless times I understand what the stats are, know how they are calculated (probably more so than you do infact since you have shown no ability to do anything other than read numbers off a spreadsheet and bark). Guess what. Not everyone preaches advanced stats. Not everyone believes in them as key indicators or performance. Not all renowned hockey brains believe in them. It doesn't make you right nor does it make me right. Stop posting like pompous holier than thou ass thinking you know more than everybody because you've bought in to a bunch of guys on twitter that eat up advanced stats.


I'm not questioning your intelligence, just your knowledge about hockey. Big difference. I have no idea whether you're smart guy or not...but it's pretty clear you don't know much about hockey. I gotta wonder why you feel the need to keep starting the same debate over and over again. Apparently I can't say anything without you or one of your little buddies quoting me and trying to make me look silly. 

But you clearly don't get the stats, that's the thing. You just said that these stats don't have validity, but they do. Anyone who understood them wouldn't say that.

*Nods satisfyingly*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

Validity as in direct correlation between said stat and winning the game. This was obvious tough guy, and you've against twisted what I've said to try to make me look like I don't know what I'm talking about. 

Sorry to say but no stat other than goals for and against can be directly correlated to winning and losing.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> Validity as in direct correlation between said stat and winning the game. This was obvious tough guy, and you've against twisted what I've said to try to make me look like I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Sorry to say but no stat other than goals for and against can be directly correlated to winning and losing.


Here we go with the 'tough guy' again. :eyeroll 

Not sure why you feel the need to bust that out every time we talk hockey, but alright. Does it make you feel like you're winning the argument or something?Not sure why you can't just talk about hockey but I guess that's what most people do when they clearly aren't winning an argument. 

How do you think you score goals and keep GA down? By possessing the puck, limiting shots and being aggressive on the forecheck and backcheck, Leafs didn't really do any of these things under Carlyle, they're getting better at all of them under Horacheck. Changes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

Asking me why I can't just talk about hockey when you take some time in every post to try to take a shot at my knowledge of the sport? Get real man. You are the one that made this personal from the start however many weeks ago. 

As someone that played hockey for 18 years and coached for 6 it's honestly hilarious to me that you want to break hockey down to a bunch of stats on a spreadsheet that are completely hybrid and constantly being changed and tweaked because they don't have them right yet. 

Pretty much everything you said comes down to winning individual battles and that is something the Leafs are completely awful at. Count the number of players on the Leafs that you would consider passive then the number that you consider aggressive. You can not coach a player to want the puck more than the other team. You simply can not. I think you greatly overvalue the impact a coach has on individual performances.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> Asking me why I can't just talk about hockey when you take some time in every post to try to take a shot at my knowledge of the sport? Get real man. You are the one that made this personal from the start however many weeks ago.
> 
> As someone that played hockey for 18 years and coached for 6 it's honestly hilarious to me that you want to break hockey down to a bunch of stats on a spreadsheet that are completely hybrid and constantly being changed and tweaked because they don't have them right yet.
> 
> Pretty much everything you said comes down to winning individual battles and that is something the Leafs are completely awful at. Count the number of players on the Leafs that you would consider passive then the number that you consider aggressive. You can not coach a player to want the puck more than the other team. You simply can not.


Well you haven't shown me anything that would lead me to believe you have any real knowledge about the sport. I don't think I've made it personal at all, this doesn't seem personal to me. Maybe you're taking this way too seriously. :toomanykobes

Basically it seems you're getting back to your 'try harder' idea, which has been shown to be BS. Leafs have improved in several areas, are they trying harder? No, I don't think they are, they're just using a different system, one which is working well for them for the most part. Like I've said, PDO and sh% are down, once those go up, they're going to start winning, I guarantee that. 

You say you can't coach a player to want the puck more and whether that's true or not doesn't matter, because the Leafs have the puck more (FACT). So either they *have* been coached to want the puck more...or Carlyle's systems just didn't allow for them to have the puck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

And you've shown nothing to prove that you know anything other than how to read a spreadsheet. Don't see me questioning your knowledge however. 

Let's see where they are at the end of the season. Let's see if your guarantee holds true.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Going to state right now, I'm not saying they're going to make the playoffs or anything like that. Too little too late, if Horachek would've started the season as coach, maybe, but since they decided to bring Carlyle in for half the season, it could be too late. They are going to start winning games sooner or later though, that much is obvious. 

Just a disclaimer so you and your little buddies don't quote me at the end of the season and say something like "Haha, you were wrong, you said they'd start winning and they didn't make the playoffs".


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*



> During the third period of the Nashville Predators 5-1 victory on Tuesday night, goaltender Pekka Rinne sustained a sprained knee which will cause him to miss the next three games and All-Star Weekend, the club announced Thursday. Rinne’s status will be re-evaluated and updated after the NHL All-Star Break.
> 
> Rinne was injured in a collision at the 2:55-mark of the third period against Vancouver. Goaltender Carter Hutton stopped all 10 shots he faced in the final 17:05 of the win.



Shit.

Hoping for a good showing by Hutton for these next 3 games and that this injury doesn't completely derail their momentum.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

Rockstar what is wrong with you, son? :wee-bey 

I also recall asking you a couple months ago when you went on your Carlyle rant what you were going to say when they fired him and Leafs continued on a downward slope? So, shoot.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

Let's see if the Bruins can make it 5 games in a row. Right now their up 1-0 against the Rangers.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Flyers have been shut out 2 days in a row.

This is such a horrible hockey team.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Should be 3-2 Leafs right now. Brutal luck...just brutal.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Mumps*



el dandy said:


> Flyers have been shut out 2 days in a row.
> 
> This is such a horrible hockey team.


I'm enjoying it :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

SHARKS

:mark:

Need to "make hay" throughout this homestand.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Jeez with that Marc Staal extension Cody Franson is probably licking his chops. Dude is gunna get paid.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*

Well, nice to see the Bruins finally winning some important games again. Plus, they playing like they should right now, so that's good.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

It's Friday and, yep, the Flyers are still the WOAT :cry


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Mumps*

fuck, that was a great game between the Caps and Preds. bama4 Had me sweating in there for a while until JAMES NEAL. 


Red Wings tomorrow and then Canadiens on the 20th :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

Carey Price out with an upper body injury.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> Carey Price out with an upper body injury.


It's only day to day, so he'll miss a game or two at best. I think the Habs will survive that.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

Hopefully he misses the All-Star game and gets extra rest.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Leafs are interested in ROR according to Kypreos. Would love to see the Leafs acquire him, he'd look great in between JVR and Kessel. Only thing that scares me is how difficult he's been in contract negotiations and he's a UFA after next season...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

If we get shutout tonight by the Buffalo Sabres...I...I...I will not be happy IMO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

Does anyone remember when Carlyle was coach and we scored goals? 

It seems like so long ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Need to find a middle ground. Couldn't play defence under Carlyle but could score. Now they can't score but can play defence.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Flyers win YEAOH!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

I think the wide open style much better fit their skills in all honesty. They've pretty much negated their strengths in a quest to keep shot count down. 

Playing better defence is pretty pointless if you have to pretty much do away with offence to do so lulz 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Thing is, it worked, but not well enough to get them to the playoffs. Still need a middle ground. Hopefully they can find it soon, although I'm thinking it's probably too late regardless.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

Weren't they in a playoff spot when Carlyle was fired? Maybe not but certainly closer than they were now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Mumps*

they were iirc, might have just been just out of it.


they've regressed to the point of not winning games, that isn't a good thing whatsoever.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556637263632019457


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



JM said:


> Weren't they in a playoff spot when Carlyle was fired? Maybe not but certainly closer than they were now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just out I think. Regardless, I don't think they would've won those last four games no matter who the coach is. 

PS: I think a thread name change is in order, don't think mumps has been an issue for a few weeks now.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Thread title should be in honor of Flyers legend and NHL scoring leader Jake Voracek IMO


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*

I thought they had the second wildcard spot at the time. Possibly having played more games than everyone else but either way they were doing much better than they are now. I'm pretty sure that was probably the plan though instead of being a fringe team or first round punching bag.

I will change the thread title tomorrow when back on the comp. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Mumps*

The Leafs are 2-8-0 in their last 10. They were slumping before he was fired. I believe they were about two points out at the time. Unfortunately this is starting to remind me more and more of last year and I just can't see them digging their way out. At least this is a strong draft year?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Mumps*

I'm an outsider who doesn't follow the Leafs, but at what point does management in Toronto look at their team and think it's a problem with the core of the team? Phaneuf, Kessel, etc.? 

For the record, I think Toronto would have been a much better team by now if Brian Burke didn't screw them out of a proper rebuild and traded two 1sts and a 2nd for Kessel and tried doing a quick rebuild, but obviously it didn't work.

I mean, they allowed a ridiculous number of shots with Carlyle, and now they're playing a more structured system but not scoring goals. What's the deal? Did Carlyle have an actual system he put out for the players or were the top guys just doing whatever/being coached very little, if at all? Are the top guys not responding well to the new systems? I'm legitimately curious.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*

Fucking Flyers.

I just need to keep telling myself that Sanheim, Morin, Hagg, and Ghost are coming and hopefully 3 of them pan out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> I'm an outsider who doesn't follow the Leafs, but at what point does management in Toronto look at their team and think it's a problem with the core of the team? Phaneuf, Kessel, etc.?
> 
> For the record, I think Toronto would have been a much better team by now if Brian Burke didn't screw them out of a proper rebuild and traded two 1sts and a 2nd for Kessel and tried doing a quick rebuild, but obviously it didn't work.
> 
> I mean, they allowed a ridiculous number of shots with Carlyle, and now they're playing a more structured system but not scoring goals. What's the deal? Did Carlyle have an actual system he put out for the players or were the top guys just doing whatever/being coached very little, if at all? Are the top guys not responding well to the new systems? I'm legitimately curious.


The best way I can put it, under Carlyle the Leafs seemed to more or less play a last goal wins style and now under Horichek they are playing a first goal wins style. Problem is Toronto is not good at scoring first as they are generally slow starters and general make the first fuck up. 

Toronto seems to be trying so damn hard not to give up goals that when they finally do they are completely deflated.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Mumps*



RatedR10 said:


> I'm an outsider who doesn't follow the Leafs, but at what point does management in Toronto look at their team and think it's a problem with the core of the team? Phaneuf, Kessel, etc.?
> 
> For the record, I think Toronto would have been a much better team by now if Brian Burke didn't screw them out of a proper rebuild and traded two 1sts and a 2nd for Kessel and tried doing a quick rebuild, but obviously it didn't work.
> 
> I mean, they allowed a ridiculous number of shots with Carlyle, and now they're playing a more structured system but not scoring goals. What's the deal? Did Carlyle have an actual system he put out for the players or were the top guys just doing whatever/being coached very little, if at all? Are the top guys not responding well to the new systems? I'm legitimately curious.


I don't think they're really looking at the core, I think they're looking to add players to help those guys, not get rid of them. 

Carlyle did have a system, that was it, awful defensively and rushing offensively. Horachek is focusing more on the defence and controlling the puck. The goals will come, they've had no shortage of chances, just awful luck as of late. The players are responding well to the new system in many ways but every system has positives and negatives. Give it time, it's likely too late to make the playoffs but the goals will start to come.

I'm not too worried about the recent stretch for a few reasons, the biggest one being: Would the Leafs have won those games if Carlyle was coach? I highly doubt it. Would they have scored more goals? Possibly. Would they have had more goals scored against them? Probably. They lost in close games for the most part. The way I see it is, the other possibility would've been losing those games in blowouts.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

http://www.tsn.ca/report-bruins-canadiens-set-for-2016-winter-classic-in-foxborough-1.186554



> The Boston Bruins and Montreal Canadiens appear set to take it outside in the 2016 Winter Classic.
> According to multiple reports, the rivals will face off in the NHL's annual showcase at Gillette Stadium on Jan. 1.
> A visit to the home of the New England Patriots marks just the third time the Winter Classic will be staged in an NFL stadium, having previously been held at Buffalo's Ralph Wilson Stadium (2008) and Pittsburgh's Heinz Field (2011).
> The NHL is expected to make a formal announcement during the All-Star break this coming weekend in Columbus.
> ...


Fuck it, I don't care how much it's cost, were the seat is and how cold it is going to be, I'm going.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



PF69 said:


> http://www.tsn.ca/report-bruins-canadiens-set-for-2016-winter-classic-in-foxborough-1.186554
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck it, I don't care how much it's cost, were the seat is and how cold it is going to be, I'm going.


That'll be quite the game to see. Hate them both, but it'll be a fun match.

Would love to see Leafs vs. Habs get a winter classic in the next few years.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Would love to see Leafs vs. Habs get a winter classic in the next few years.


Usually, the Winter Classic is for US market teams. Usually, the Canadian teams have the Heritage Classic instead. The only time the Winter Classic didn't have two US teams was when the Leafs played the Red Wings a couple of years ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

This is pretty much just comical at this point. The game is over as soon as the puck goes in the leafs net for the first time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

It's obvious to me what is going on now. CLEARLY the Leafs have made a conscious decision to stop scoring for the rest of the season in order to ensure McDavid. So clear now.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

To think, exactly 1 month ago the Leafs were 19-10-3.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Every year we underestimate their ability to collapse. Every year they show us a new low.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

WE SCORED A GOAL :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

FLOOD GATES HAVE OPENED! You're fucked now Ottawa!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

For the record btw, the Leafs were in the playoffs when Carlyle got fired. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I feel bad for the Leafs... They suck, they can't even beat Carolina.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I knew it to be true in my heart, just needed it to be official. :moyes1 

I hope Boston is ready for some disappointment. :jordan


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

NHL Scoring Leader and GOAT Jake Voracek just beat the fuck out of some poor Penguin player


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Philly vs. Pittsburgh looks funner than Montreal vs. Nashville.

Fucking Nashville out-shooting us 26-6. fpalm


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RatedR10 said:


> Fucking Nashville out-shooting us 26-6. fpalm


still only 1 goal difference though. Have a bad feeling that Hutton will eat a few pucks in the 3rd.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> still only 1 goal difference though. Have a bad feeling that Hutton will eat a few pucks in the 3rd.


Because Carey's in net.

Funny how this happens a few hours after TSN puts up an article about how the Canadiens are relying a bit too much on Carey Price.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Even when we suck, we still go over the Penguins.

G can't stop. WON'T STOP.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Blackhawks giving the D to the Coyotes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

PK Subban <3

CAREY PRICE <3

CHUCKY <3


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Kadri and Kessel together, Rielly and Gardiner together and Reimer in net :mark:

Hopefully it pays off. :side:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Phaneuf should be suspended for his assault on Michalek. 

He should also be traded.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

3 goals in the first period for Ottawa.. Oh the poor Leafs.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Didn't even notice Phaneuf's slewfoot that preceded the assault on Michalek. 

Suspend him for 15 games and call up Stuart Percy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Chip Kelly said:


> Didn't even notice Phaneuf's slewfoot that preceded the assault on Michalek.
> 
> Suspend him for 15 games and call up Stuart Percy.


Percy is already called up, he's in tonight.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Percy is already called up, he's in tonight.


Call up Granberg then, or LOOV. Either way I hope all the bad things in life happen to Phaneuf and nobody else but Phaneuf.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

so what's the leafs' corsi at after the firing?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



LUCK said:


> so what's the leafs' corsi at after the firing?













Mostly much better, I still don't even understand what it is though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Chip Kelly said:


> Call up Granberg then, or LOOV. Either way I hope all the bad things in life happen to Phaneuf and nobody else but Phaneuf.


I like Granberg and Loov, hoping they earn a spot on the Leafs in the next couple years.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Fuck hockey close this thread


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Fuck hockey close this thread


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Joel Anthony said:


> Fuck hockey close this thread


:woah


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Dougie Hamilton got in his first fight in the NHL a few night ago against the Avs. Not bad, not great for Dougie's first romp.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Bummed out about Crosby and Malkin missing the All-Star Game. Even further bummed that they'll probably be missing more time.

The All-Star Game is pretty blah but I had the fantasy draft on last night and it was unintentionally hilarious. Most of the interviews were awkward. It was like there was no script. They made the first trade in fantasy draft history which was Seguin for Kessel which was supposed to be hilarious but just fell flat.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The All-Star game jerseys.....

WOW.

If I had to choose between getting a rusty hook put through my balls or wearing one of those jerseys out in public for a day, it would be a tough decision.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The combined score of the game right now is more points than the Oakland Raiders scored all season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Phaneuf is out week-to-week! You're coming home McDavid! You're coming home!


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Phaneuf is out week-to-week! You're coming home McDavid! You're coming home!


It'll be a challenge to finish below Edmonton, Buffalo and Carolina. We'll probably end up with the fifth overall pick or something silly like that. 

We may end up with Dylan Strome to add to our collection of McDavid line mates along with Connor Brown.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I'm surprised to see Mike Richards on waivers but I guess I shouldn't be. He's still a useful player, just not at that price tag.

Zac Rinaldo only got 8 games. Not enough. I was hoping for 10+ games. A shot to the head from behind by a guy who has a history and was totally unapologetic about it.

Maybe they are unbiased but the optics of player safety being run by "good tough Canadien boys" like Brendan Shanahan, Chris Pronger, etc. is not great optics for the league which claims to be trying to eliminate headshots. Let's have at least one Lady Byng guy on the staff. I'm sure Paul Kariya or Pierre Turgeon aren't that busy.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm surprised to see Mike Richards on waivers but I guess I shouldn't be. He's still a useful player, just not at that price tag.
> 
> Zac Rinaldo only got 8 games. Not enough. I was hoping for 10+ games. A shot to the head from behind by a guy who has a history and was totally unapologetic about it.
> 
> Maybe they are unbiased but the optics of player safety being run by "good tough Canadien boys" like Brendan Shanahan, Chris Pronger, etc. is not great optics for the league which claims to be trying to eliminate headshots. Let's have at least one Lady Byng guy on the staff. I'm sure Paul Kariya or Pierre Turgeon aren't that busy.


I'm a little shocked as well. He played well for team Canada and was a huge part of the Kings winning their last two cups. 

He's been underperforming rather consistently though and it seems like he's either just not putting in the same effort during the regular season, or concussions and wear and tear have finally caught up with him. He's a far cry from his days with the Flyers. 

You'd think the Oilers would take a flyer on him as they're lacking a veteran presence for their young guns and he'd debatably be an upgrade for their number 2 center position. If this was earlier in the season I'd want the Leafs to take a look as well, but after the past 10-15 games I'm glad this happened now so they're more in rebuild mode than trying to shore up for a playoff run.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Confuzzled said:


> It'll be a challenge to finish below Edmonton, Buffalo and Carolina. We'll probably end up with the fifth overall pick or something silly like that.
> 
> We may end up with Dylan Strome to add to our collection of McDavid line mates along with Connor Brown.


Yeah, realistically I'm hoping for fifth and Strome as well. Leafs could drop to seventh overall in just couple weeks, so fifth could happen relatively soon as well. 

I'd love to see a line of JVR-Strome-Nylander in a few years.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Been wanting to see Komarov-Kadri-Kessel as a line for awhile now, judging by the practice lines it looks like we're going to get that line tomorrow. Too little too late unfortunately.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

No Malkin or Crosby so Kris Letang does it all with 5 assists.

Pens also trade for noted dirtbag Maxim Lapierre. Gave up Marcel Goc, who is fine but just hasn't been a fit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Martin Brodeur retired.

Third-best goalie of his own era, but a first ballot Hall-of-Famer for sure.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

THE PRICE IS RIGHT. :drose

Not even :seguin can stop the funk.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

CAREY PRICE DA GOD


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...566.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory&soc_trk=tw

NHL.com set to add corsi, fenwick and other fancy stats next month. ac

But why!? They're such garbage stats! When are they adding 'heart' to their stats? :lel


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

There's a lot of scouts reported at the Leafs/Devils game tonight. One of the two teams is going to be busy at the deadline. Interestingly enough The Jets have a huge presence there tonight.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Idk about the Devils but the Leafs should be busy at/near the deadline. Santo, Franson, Winnik, Booth should all be heading out, maybe more.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Pens pretty embarrassing tonight. Not much out of Crosby. They miss Malkin. Capitals were strong, though. Holtby was very under control and in position. Washington's team defense was very solid.

On the bright side, David Perron has been good since being acquired. The rest of the team should get on his level.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

King Henrik? Pfffft, Jesus Price is laughing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*






That's messed up. Fox Sports aired the audio of a porno during the Preds game.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RatedR10 said:


> King Henrik? Pfffft, Jesus Price is laughing.


It's not Lundqvist fault the Rangers can't score.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

http://deadspin.com/yes-that-was-porn-you-heard-on-the-nashville-predators-1682707406


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Lmao at the porno playing over the sound system at the preds game


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Didn't find a GIF of this goal I was talking about earlier so here's a video instead


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Flyers almost back to .500 :mark:

Still right on schedule to finish with 85 points and get that 10th-14th overall pick.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's not Lundqvist fault the Rangers can't score.


Well... duh. Carey Price was in net.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Not porn tonight thus far.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



chargebeam said:


> That's messed up. Fox Sports aired the audio of a porno during the Preds game.


Somebody was watching Porn while he wasn't supposed to.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

CAREY FUCKIN PRICE <3 back-to-back shutouts!

Patches <3333


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Lost again :mark:

#prayformcdavid 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

FLYERS

Poor Leafs. They were in a playoff spot when they let Carlyle go.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Toronto may be the drizzling shits but you're not derailing Edmonton and Buffalo from their goal.

Buffalo is so committed to the cause they're looking up really old rules to suspend their own players. :mj2 Now that's commitment.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



A$AP said:


> Toronto may be the drizzling shits but you're not derailing Edmonton and Buffalo from their goal.
> 
> Buffalo is so committed to the cause they're looking up really old rules to suspend their own players. :mj2 Now that's commitment.


Sabres are #TankStrong 

But because it's Buffalo, they'll get #2 . Eichel is a pretty sweet consolation prize.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Really like the look of Strome but if this continues we may even get Hanifin! That'd be great. Having Rielly and Hanifin on our blue line for the next 10 years would be amazing. 

Currently sitting at 7th overall but Jersey and the Jackets both have games in hand. Could be in 5th overall in no time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rockstar said:


> Really like the look of Strome but if this continues we may even get Hanifin! That'd be great. Having Rielly and Hanifin on our blue line for the next 10 years would be amazing.
> 
> Currently sitting at 7th overall but Jersey and the Jackets both have games in hand. Could be in 5th overall in no time.


Hanifin won't be available at 5th overall.

Leafs fans should hope they don't take one of the most overhyped prospects in this year's draft (Crouse).


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RatedR10 said:


> Hanifin won't be available at 5th overall.
> 
> Leafs fans should hope they don't take one of the most overhyped prospects in this year's draft (Crouse).


No I know. My first sentence meant I was thinking if things keep going this way third overall was possible. Fifth overall seems most likely though. 

I'd be pretty ticked if the Leafs took Crouse, I doubt it happens though. I have faith after the last draft when we took Nylander over Ritchie, so I'm expecting to take talent over size once again.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The Crouse hype is fucking weird. If my team were picking in the 4-10 range, I'd be scared. :lmao

After the 10th pick, the Crouse pick becomes more acceptable.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RatedR10 said:


> The Crouse hype is fucking weird. If my team were picking in the 4-10 range, I'd be scared. :lmao
> 
> After the 10th pick, the Crouse pick becomes more acceptable.


I've seen some rankings where he's at 3rd. Yeah, above Hanifin. Crazy.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I've seen some. Most are in the 4-5 range, which is still way too fucking high.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I don't even know what to say. You're visiting the fucking White House, Bettman. Not going for a hike. :mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

@JM































:seguin​


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

We have a Subban smiley now!?


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Ten game losing streak. At least we're breaking records?

Reimer looked pretty good in his last start and the limited time he got this game. I'd give him the next start...or not I guess. It's not like it matters at this point, the season is a loss.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

That Buffalo game. Sweet fucking Jesus. :no:

And Horachek, you god damn legend. :lmao Reimer goes in, makes a couple solid saves so he throws Bernier back in and loses the game. 

:mj2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



A$AP said:


> @JM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need a Malkin one IMO.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Do we have a Clarkson pngface yet? :kobe3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562837657504722944
HUTTON with that SAVE :mark:



and more hockey smilies :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leafs lost again :mark:

Montreal helping the Leafs gain ground on Buffalo :mark:

Anaheim helping the Leafs gain ground on Carolina :mark:

Columbus helping the Leafs gain ground on Arizona :mark:

Ottawa helping the Leafs spring ahead of New Jersey :mark:

Arizona fucking the Leafs out of gaining ground on Columbus :fuckthis

Need the Penguins to come up big for us tonight to help us gain ground on the Oilers :fingerscrossed


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

:subban : subban

hillip : phillip

:bieksa : bieksa

:kane : kane


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> :subban : subban
> 
> hillip : phillip
> 
> ...


Needs more dorky Spezza grins.

Also we don't need to finish last for McDavid. We just need to finish in a lottery position. Looks like we're on our way to do so.

Of course this team is prone to pointless winning streaks after being eliminated from playoff contention so who knows..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Each position we go down (or up in the McDavid race :mark we guarantee a better spot though.

Too bad they didn't implement the new rules for this year regarding the lottery .


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Sabres would've thrown a shit fit if they put that rule in this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

That would have made it even better because no one cares about Buffalo lulz.

It's a shame that we can only be 1st overall or whatever our final standing is. We could potentially even move down a spot if some better team hits the jackpot and gets first overall.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I would piss myself laughing if Edmonton ended up with 1st overall again.

Not like it'd make a difference anyways. Edmonton needs an entire culture change.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

How amazing would it be if the Leafs won the lottery, picked McDavid and then Buffalo took Eichel. Canadian team gets the Canadian boy, American team gets the American boy and they get to play against each other as divisional rivals for the next 10 years.

Would be like the new Ovi vs. Crosby. I can dream.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

If I was better I would probably bet that the Leafs will end up drafting one spot below where we finish. That's how our luck goes.

That or Edmonton drafts first overall again.

Only two possible scenarios, imo.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Edmonton needs to stop drafting skill and get some grit and experience. They also badly need a system and coaching change. I doubt even McDavid could help them. Although Hall-McDavid-Eberle is a pretty scary line offensively.

I hope we get McDavid, Eichel, or even Hanifan but honestly I wouldn't hold my breath when it comes to drafting that high. I still feel as though we'll end up with Strome.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Hopefully the Leafs keep loosing so they can possibly get McDavid or Eichel, they don't stand a chance at the Playoffs anyway.. Buffalo better not end up getting McDavid


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

If Toronto goes ape shit @ the deadline and just unloads everyone they could ice an even worse team than right now. Lose for the rest of the season and worst case scenario you're drafting like 3rd overall.

Either way, I'm not liking the chances of McDavid popping up in the Atlantic division right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

JM i demand a Malkin smiley.

I rooted for SEVENBURG in the playoffs the least you could do is repay me with a Malkin one :kobe3


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Stad said:


> JM i demand a Malkin smiley.
> 
> I rooted for SEVENBURG in the playoffs the least you could do is repay me with a Malkin one :kobe3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



A$AP said:


>


A$AP pulls through, now it just needs to be added.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

*Yikes. *

*Kane skipped game after incident with teammates*


> Evander Kane failed to show up in time for Winnipeg’s game in Vancouver earlier this week following an incident with Dustin Byfuglien and other teammates, Sportsnet has learned. It was previously believed the Jets had made Kane a scratch for the important divisional game in his hometown. Following the 3-2 overtime loss on Tuesday, Paul Maurice termed it a “coach’s decision.” However, multiple sources familiar with the situation have since indicated that Kane was not on the team’s bus to Rogers Arena and then missed a pre-game meeting. Repeated attempts to reach him were unsuccessful until approximately an hour before puck drop, when Kane answered his cellphone and said he wouldn’t be playing against the Canucks that night.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 23-year-old winger is said to have had a run-in with teammates. Kane wore a track suit when the Jets players gathered that morning for a meeting — a violation of team policy. Following a brief workout and stretch, Byfuglien is believed to have thrown those clothes into the shower to send a message to his teammate, according to sources. That was the last the Winnipeg players saw of Kane until the team’s charter flight home.


http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/kane-skipped-game-after-incident-with-teammates/​


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Here are more smiley's per @JM 's request. :cudi


































































Already added:

:seguin :kane hillip :bieksa :subban​


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

WEBER :mark:


Rinne looking really rusty so far against Ducks. Hope he turns it around in the 2nd and 3rd.


edit: Pekka... what are you doing... Pekka... STAHP. :mj2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



A$AP said:


> *Yikes. *
> 
> *Kane skipped game after incident with teammates*
> 
> ...


I used to think these "character issues" were the same as PK's "character issues" early in his career: nonexistent and just created by the media because he had a different personality.

I was right about PK. Evander? He's proving me wrong. I used to want him in Montreal, but fuck that. No chance.

and lol at Big Buff throwing his tracksuit in the shower. I bet Buff is angry with him for his antics off the ice AND the fact that his antics has led to Buff being moved back up front.



A$AP said:


> Here are more smiley's per @JM 's request. :cudi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark:


This should also be a smiley:


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Kane is now set to miss several months with a nagging shoulder injury. Can't help but feel the decision to pursue surgery maybe partially due to the locker room incident. He was fine with toughing it out before hand.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Those smilies were all added along with hillip2

I am too lazy to post them all but look them up if you want the code.

Also, @A$AP keep them coming. Funnier the face the better.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

JM divided them into their own smiley section. :mark: Awesome.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

If the right team can help Kane get his ACT together, I think he will be fine in the long run.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

HUGE trade from the Leafs! We'll be talking about this one for YEARS to come!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Well they may not be talking about this trade but hopefully they will be speaking highly of the trade that this trade allows them to make. 

Basically cleared 2 roster spots. What they use these roster spots for is unknown but we shall see.

In other but related news. the Leafs at it again tonight hillip2

Columbus is winning which helps us out tremendously. We'll be 26th soon with 27th and 28th not to far away either.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Evander Kane is just an overpushed mess. He went from Trade Deadline move to NHL Draft move. I can't see him going back to Winnipeg the way things have gone down.

Pens are really inconsistent right now but Perron and Letang have been fantastic. And Malkin looks like a better player than Crosby right now. Sid has to be hurt. Not injured but hurt.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Don't worry, Leafs fans. You play Montreal next Saturday. Everyone seems to snap out of their slump against us.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> Well they may not be talking about this trade but hopefully they will be speaking highly of the trade that this trade allows them to make.
> 
> Basically cleared 2 roster spots. What they use these roster spots for is unknown but we shall see.
> 
> ...


Yeah I totally get it. Smart move to make, move two useless players and they have more flexibility. Nonis has been in Nashville for like a week, something is bound to happen soon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Yeah I totally get it. Smart move to make, move two useless players and they have more flexibility. Nonis has been in Nashville for like a week, something is bound to happen soon.


I was half expecting a deal to get announced after the game on Tuesday. 

If we could get Seth Jones from them for just about whoever they want off the main roster that would be fantastic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Evander Kane is just an overpushed mess. He went from Trade Deadline move to NHL Draft move. I can't see him going back to Winnipeg the way things have gone down.
> 
> Pens are really inconsistent right now but Perron and Letang have been fantastic. And Malkin looks like a better player than Crosby right now. Sid has to be hurt. Not injured but hurt.


And than Crosby goes and lights it up tonight :lmao

Thanks for adding those smileys though, Jim. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Wondering if these damn Panthers have one more push left in them...so frustrating to follow the last few weeks, month even, but two pretty impressive wins against the Isls and defending Champion Kings in a row but just think that Lu is tiring and Aldo Montoya is offering nothing as a backup, which is what I expected but it would have been nice for him to step up a little. As shown flashes, but overall a big let down. Offense hasn't been consistent at all so Im not banking on it to all of a sudden wake up... Though it very well could. Pirri is having a Hassan Whiteside like emergence.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> I was half expecting a deal to get announced after the game on Tuesday.
> 
> If we could get Seth Jones from them for just about whoever they want off the main roster that would be fantastic.


Me too. I'm sort of expecting someone to not be suiting up tonight (Franson, Santo, Winnik, someone), I'd expect something has to be close and Nonis won't want that guy getting injured. I'm going to guess the next trade will happen within the next three days. 

On a related note, it sucks the Leafs are losing and it's depressing to watch their games but at the same time...this is actually a exciting time to be a Leafs fan, so many trade rumours and the potential for an amazing draft. Despite what has happened this season, this season still has the potential to be a success, just not in the sense of making a playoff run but in the sense of making the team better in the long run. Really looking forward to the next few months as a Leafs fan.

PS: Big game for the tank tonight, Oilers win and they're nine points back from the Leafs with a game in hand. Would be incredible if the Leafs could get to third overall but I doubt it happens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leafs need to understand that you have to be terrible before you can be great. They've been so reluctant to go this route over the years. Waiting far too long to trade people, allowing their stock to plummet before finally trading them or not being able to trade them at all. Anyone and everyone on the main roster should be up for grabs apart from Reilly.

If they can trade Franson, Winnick, Lupul and Santo I will be satisfied. I'm hearing teams are still interested in Phaneuf as well after being good as gone before getting hurt.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> Leafs need to understand that you have to be terrible before you can be great. They've been so reluctant to go this route over the years. Waiting far too long to trade people, allowing their stock to plummet before finally trading them or not being able to trade them at all. Anyone and everyone on the main roster should be up for grabs apart from Reilly.
> 
> If they can trade Franson, Winnick, Lupul and Santo I will be satisfied. I'm hearing teams are still interested in Phaneuf as well after being good as gone before getting hurt.


Agreed. They need to move all of those guys. Thing is, I still don't think they're going to do a true rebuild, I think they're going to try to do a quick turn around. The reason I think that is because the Leafs centennial year is coming up soon, I don't think they'll want to be bottom feeders that year. 

With a few smart trades a quick turnaround could be possible, despite their current position the Leafs have impressed me with pretty much all of their moves lately, they're a smarter group than they've had in the past.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Agreed. They need to move all of those guys. Thing is, I still don't think they're going to do a true rebuild, I think they're going to try to do a quick turn around. The reason I think that is because the Leafs centennial year is coming up soon, I don't think they'll want to be bottom feeders that year.
> 
> With a few smart trades a quick turnaround could be possible, despite their current position the Leafs have impressed me with pretty much all of their moves lately, they're a smarter group than they've had in the past.


Leafs always try to go that route, no matter what the circumstances are lol. They always think they are 1 or 2 moves away when really they aren't, imo. I guess it depends on the moves. They need a culture change. 

As much as I love Kessel when he's going, he is a terrible leader. It pains me to watch him on the bench with his head down after every shift instead of rallying the guys, being vocal and a leader. He's way too emotional, way too bothered by media. When your best player is like that I think that speaks volumes of the culture of the team. Phaneuf isn't much better. He has improved over the years though.

They need leadership. And probably could really benefit from starting from the bottom. I know they won't and probably never will, but ya. The Pittsburgh's, Chicago's and LA's of the NHL all started from the bottom.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I've seen a lot of Kessel for Jones+1st proposals on other forums and I feel as though I'd be able to live with that.

I love Kessel but he fits the needs of a contender a lot more than he does ours. He has team USA ties with a lit of the faculty and would be supported by a defensive cast that's strong enough to allow him to be creative offensively. He'd also feel more at home in a less hockey centric environment.

Big game tonight against the oilers as well. The resistable force takes on the moveable object as we battle for McDavid.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Confuzzled said:


> I've seen a lot of Kessel for Jones+1st proposals on other forums and I feel as though I'd be able to live with that.
> 
> I love Kessel but he fits the needs of a contender a lot more than he does ours. He has team USA ties with a lit of the faculty and would be supported by a defensive cast that's strong enough to allow him to be creative offensively. He'd also feel more at home in a less hockey centric environment.
> 
> Big game tonight against the oilers as well. The resistable force takes on the moveable object as we battle for McDavid.


I could live with something like Kessel for Jones + 2015 1st too but I think Kessel could get a bit more. If/when Kessel is traded, a good comparable will be the Rick Nash trade and he got a lot. 

Would love to have Jones and Rielly paired up for the next ten years though, they'd be great together.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> I could live with something like Kessel for Jones + 2015 1st too but I think Kessel could get a bit more. If/when Kessel is traded, a good comparable will be the Rick Nash trade and he got a lot.
> 
> Would love to have Jones and Rielly paired up for the next ten years though, they'd be great together.


Knowing how David Poile does business, there is







that the Predators would trade Seth Jones and a first-round pick for Phil Kessel.

I doubt they'd even do Seth Jones for Phil Kessel and a first-round pick. :lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> Knowing how David Poile does business, there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I don't know about that now. Jones is a very valuable piece but Kessel is more valuable.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Haha I don't know about that now. Jones is a very valuable piece but Kessel is more valuable.


No, he isn't. :lmao

Phil Kessel is a 27-year-old goal scorer who provides dick else. Seth Jones is a 20-year-old puck-moving defenseman with excellent size and ridiculous upside. I thought it was a dumb trade idea when I misread it and thought the *Leafs* would be sending the first-round pick. Suggesting that the Preds would have to give up Seth Jones and a first-round pick for Phil Kessel is virtual insanity.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> No, he isn't. :lmao
> 
> Phil Kessel is a 27-year-old goal scorer who provides dick else. Seth Jones is a 20-year-old puck-moving defenseman with excellent size and ridiculous upside. I thought it was a dumb trade idea when I misread it and thought the *Leafs* would be sending the first-round pick. Suggesting that the Preds would have to give up Seth Jones and a first-round pick for Phil Kessel is virtual insanity.


Uhh no, Kessel is a proven top 10 goal scorer, one of the best wingers in the league. Jones hasn't proven anything compared to Kessel, Jones has done well but a lot of his value comes from potential, not what he has done in the NHL yet.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

David Poile would be insane to trade Seth Jones for Phil Kessel. Jones is a 20 year old top-4 defenseman who has a ton of potential and will be running that blue line in 5-7 years as he hits his prime and Weber starts to decline.

Anyways, it sounds like Cody Franson is being linked to LA. That fits a big need for LA, who's been desperate for another RD after Voynov's suspension.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Kings just lost Martinez too, not sure how long that'll be but he left the game tonight. Looking like Franson could be a King soon, unfortunately he's hurt as well ATM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Franson not playing tonight :mark:

It's happening folks. It's happening.

Buckle in!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> Franson not playing tonight :mark:
> 
> It's happening folks. It's happening.
> 
> Buckle in!


Don't get too excited, he's hurt. Was seen limping after the game last night and was favouring his left leg during the warm up tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I had read he was suppose to play though. Hmm.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> I had read he was suppose to play though. Hmm.


Game time decision, but he's not in. That's why Granberg was called up, just in case Franson couldn't go.

I do think he'll be gone by this time next week though.

Clarkson is a healthy scratch, wish he was getting traded, no one will ever take that turd though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Let's definitely not get excited about Clarkson being a healthy scratch though hillip2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Uhh scratch that, now Franson is in, they just changed it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Uhh no, Kessel is a proven top 10 goal scorer, one of the best wingers in the league. Jones hasn't proven anything compared to Kessel, Jones has done well but a lot of his value comes from potential, not what he has done in the NHL yet.


There are few player archetypes less valuable than a one-dimensional winger. Like, seriously. As good as Phil Kessel is, wingers just aren't as important as centers or defensivemen, especially wingers whose contributions are limited to goal scoring. On the flip side, Seth Jones is a large, puck-moving defensemen with the potential to become an offensive standout with shutdown ability on the other end. He's already proven himself to be capable of logging big minutes on a top pairing. The question is no longer whether or not he'll become a Top 2 defenseman. The only question is how much of a difference-maker he will be. You don't trade that guy. You definitely don't trade that guy when he's 20 years old and extremely cost-controlled. You for sure don't trade that guy if you're a small-market team that can't rely on free agency to bring in stars and can scarcely afford to tank for high draft picks. Seth Jones has superstar potential, and he's already shown that he belongs in the NHL. You just don't trade that guy.

On top of that, Kessel's contract gives him a cap hit of $8 million per year until he's 35. Let's look at a very comparable player in Thomas Vanek. He's 31 years old and just signed a 3-year deal at a cap hit of $6.5 million per year. Minnesota _already_ probably regrets that decision. The odds that Phil Kessel is worth $8 million by the time he's 30 are already low enough. Then you have to pay him for another four seasons. There's a very strong chance that will become a crippling contract, especially for a team like Nashville who needs to stay on the right side of market value.

Bottom line: Trading Seth Jones for Phil Kessel would be a remarkably shortsighted move that would be unlikely to push the Predators over the top but would almost certainly cripple the franchise financially the better part of a decade. Toss in the fact that apparently Nashville would have to cough up a first-round pick for the privilege of fucking over their future and doing Toronto a huge favor?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> There are few player archetypes less valuable than a one-dimensional winger. Like, seriously. As good as Phil Kessel is, wingers just aren't as important as centers or defensivemen, especially wingers whose contributions are limited to goal scoring. On the flip side, Seth Jones is a large, puck-moving defensemen with the potential to become an offensive standout with shutdown ability on the other end. He's already proven himself to be capable of logging big minutes on a top pairing. The question is no longer whether or not he'll become a Top 2 defenseman. The only question is how much of a difference-maker he will be. You don't trade that guy. You definitely don't trade that guy when he's 20 years old and extremely cost-controlled. You for sure don't trade that guy if you're a small-market team that can't rely on free agency to bring in stars and can scarcely afford to tank for high draft picks. Seth Jones has superstar potential, and he's already shown that he belongs in the NHL. You just don't trade that guy.
> 
> On top of that, Kessel's contract gives him a cap hit of $8 million per year until he's 35. Let's look at a very comparable player in Thomas Vanek. He's 31 years old and just signed a 3-year deal at a cap hit of $6.5 million per year. Minnesota _already_ probably regrets that decision. The odds that Phil Kessel is worth $8 million by the time he's 30 are already low enough. Then you have to pay him for another four seasons. There's a very strong chance that will become a crippling contract, especially for a team like Nashville who needs to stay on the right side of market value.
> 
> Bottom line: Trading Seth Jones for Phil Kessel would be a remarkably shortsighted move that would be unlikely to push the Predators over the top but would almost certainly cripple the franchise financially the better part of a decade. Toss in the fact that apparently Nashville would have to cough up a first-round pick for the privilege of fucking over their future and doing Toronto a huge favor?


I don't think he WILL be traded for Kessel, don't think I said anything like that. I DO think Kessel is more valuable though. A loose comparison to Kessel is Patty Kane and lets say Rielly is a comparable to Jones (Both young, very high potential, etc. etc.)...I have no problem admitting Kane is more valuable than Rielly. Guys who put up points like Kessel and Kane are very valuable pieces (not to say top D men aren't).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> I don't think he WILL be traded for Kessel, don't think I said anything like that. I DO think Kessel is more valuable though. A loose comparison to Kessel is Patty Kane and lets say Rielly is a comparable to Jones (Both young, very high potential, etc. etc.)...I have no problem admitting Kane is more valuable than Rielly. Guys who put up points like Kessel and Kane are very valuable pieces (not to say top D men aren't).


Patrick Kane is younger, more consistent and a much better playmaker than Phil Kessel. As I said above, the best comparison for Phil Kessel is Thomas Vanek. Also, Seth Jones is bigger than Morgan Rielly and has significantly more upside on the defensive end. 

It's fine if you want to pretend that Patrick Kane/Phil Kessel and Seth Jones/Morgan Rielly are the same player, but that's simply not the case. Patrick Kane is a better player than Phil Kessel, and Seth Jones is a significantly better prospect than Morgan Rielly. So, saying that you'd trade Morgan Rielly for Patrick Kane means nothing. Apples and oranges.

----------

You can keep trying to go back-and-forth with me on this, but I'll just leave this here... http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/showthread.php?t=1662291

-Of the 71 Nashville fans who voted: 73% said it was unfair value; 20% said it was fair value but still turned it down; only 7% said yes.
-Of the 73 Toronto fans who voted: 45% said yes; 33% said it was fair value but turned it down; 22% said it was unfair value.

That alone should tell you that it's a horrifically one-sided proposal. You could also probably ascertain that from the six pages of people weighing in with comments mostly along the lines of "Not going to vote, but that seems awful for Nashville."


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> Patrick Kane is younger, more consistent and a much better playmaker than Phil Kessel. As I said above, the best comparison for Phil Kessel is Thomas Vanek. Also, Seth Jones is bigger than Morgan Rielly and has significantly more upside on the defensive end.
> 
> It's fine if you want to pretend that Patrick Kane/Phil Kessel and Seth Jones/Morgan Rielly are the same player, but that's simply not the case. Patrick Kane is a better player than Phil Kessel, and Seth Jones is a significantly better prospect than Morgan Rielly. So, saying that you'd trade Morgan Rielly for Patrick Kane means nothing. Apples and oranges.


Buddy, if you're not going to bother reading my posts properly, I'm not going to dignify your posts with a response. Check my post again, notice the words I used such as "loose comparison". Anyway...

You're wrong about most things in your first paragraph but I'm not going to bother arguing those things because you're getting stuck on what I said was a loose comparison. My point was Kane is a top winger too, Rielly has top D potential too, just like Jones and Kessel. Is Rielly more valuable than Kane? No. And Jones isn't more valuable than Kessel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Let's not pretend that teams don't trade immense potential for win now talent all the time as well.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> You can keep trying to go back-and-forth with me on this, but I'll just leave this here... http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/showthread.php?t=1662291
> 
> -Of the 71 Nashville fans who voted: 73% said it was unfair value; 20% said it was fair value but still turned it down; only 7% said yes.
> -Of the 73 Toronto fans who voted: 45% said yes; 33% said it was fair value but turned it down; 22% said it was unfair value.
> ...


Just saw this. I'm not sure if you simply saw Jones and Kessel and didn't read any further or if you were trying to pull a fast one....but that thread was about Jones + 11th overall pick for Kessel. 

Nice try.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The name Phil is too close to fail for me to ever draft someone with that name on my team.


With that noted in going to get my name changed to Phil on Monday...

But for real, Jessica is right.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

McQueeny plz read your rep message and respawn. 

When considering Seth Jones for Phil Kessel trade you can not just look at it in a vacuum. You need to look at the position of each team. Nashville is in a position to win and could be looking for a particular need to put them over the top. Perhaps they are willing to give up a cornerstone of the future to do so. Again, lets not pretend that this doesn't happen all the time.

If both teams sucked then yes, this would be stupid for Nashville.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Buddy, if you're not going to bother reading my posts properly, I'm not going to dignify your posts with a response. Check my post again, notice the words I used such as "loose comparison". Anyway...
> 
> You're wrong about most things in your first paragraph but I'm not going to bother arguing those things because you're getting stuck on what I said was a loose comparison. *My point was Kane is a top winger too, Rielly has top D potential too, just like Jones and Kessel.* Is Rielly more valuable than Kane? No. And Jones isn't more valuable than Kessel.


The crux of your argument seems to basically amount to "Phil Kessel and Patrick Kane are both A-level players and Seth Jones and Morgan Rielly are both A-level prospects. I'd trade Morgan Rielly for Patrick Kane, so why wouldn't anyone trade Seth Jones for Phil Kessel?"

But what I'm telling you is that lumping Kane/Kessel and Jones/Rielly together misses the point. Because where Kane is an A-level player, Kessel is more of an A-minus. And where Rielly is an A-minus prospect, Jones is an A-plus. So, forgive me if (for lack of better terms) saying you'd trade an A-minus for an A doesn't convince me that it would be wise to trade an A-plus for an A-minus.

I would trade Morgan Rielly for Patrick Kane too. Hell, I'd probably trade Morgan Rielly for Phil Kessel. Because as good of a prospect as Morgan Rielly is, it's almost completely based on his offensive potential. Seth Jones has that same offensive potential but also has the makings of a 6-foot-4 shutdown defenseman.

If you would trade a cost-controlled 20-year-old defenseman with Chris Pronger potential (and a floor of Erik Johnson) for a one-dimensional 27-year-old winger with elite scoring ability and a bad contract, I honestly don't know what to tell you. That's just a terrible decision.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

It's hard for me to read reps since in on a phone but I checked my tablet but it always crashes the browser being on this site.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> The crux of your argument seems to basically amount to "Phil Kessel and Patrick Kane are both A-level players and Seth Jones and Morgan Rielly are both A-level prospects. I'd trade Morgan Rielly for Patrick Kane, so why wouldn't anyone trade Seth Jones for Phil Kessel?"
> 
> But what I'm telling you is that lumping Kane/Kessel and Jones/Rielly together misses the point. Because where Kane is an A-level player, Kessel is more of an A-minus. And where Rielly is an A-minus prospect, Jones is an A-plus. So, forgive me if (for lack of better terms) saying you'd trade an A-minus for an A doesn't convince me that it would be wise to trade an A-plus for an A-minus.
> 
> ...


The issue seems to be that you are undervaluing Kessel and overvaluing Jones. Brutal combination. 

But this trade won't happen, so there's no point in really discussing this any further, especially with someone who has such a warped view of these players values.

I'm out. :floyd1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> McQueeny plz read your rep message and respawn.
> 
> When considering Seth Jones for Phil Kessel trade you can not just look at it in a vacuum. You need to look at the position of each team. Nashville is in a position to win and could be looking for a particular need to put them over the top. Perhaps they are willing to give up a cornerstone of the future to do so. Again, lets not pretend that this doesn't happen all the time.
> 
> If both teams sucked then yes, this would be stupid for Nashville.


Looking at the position of each team goes beyond just looking at the current standings. The Predators have James Neal (scoring at the exact same per-game rate as Phil Kessel this season). They have Filip Forsberg. They have Colin Wilson. They rank 6th in the NHL in goals per game. Scoring has not been an issue for them.

Another thing about looking at the position of each team is that you have to consider the fact that the Predators do not have a ton of money to spend. Shea Weber, Pekka Rinne, James Neal and Roman Josi all have relatively big contracts. They simply cannot afford to have $8 million of Phil Kessel on the books for the next seven years.

When you're the LA Kings or NY Rangers or Chicago Blackhawks, "going for it" when you're within striking distance of contending for a Cup means making a big, splashy move for an expensive veteran because you know you can deal with the fallout if it doesn't work out in the end. The Predators are not equipped to do that. They have established a strong fanbase in a market that had no interest in hockey when it first got the team. They can't afford a ton of big contracts. They can't rely on free agency to bring in stars. And they can't fall back on a multi-year rebuild without risking undoing all the work they've done to turn Nashville into a Predators town. The Preds didn't get here by accident. Trading away the biggest lottery ticket this franchise has ever had for a quick run at the Cup is the kind of move that gets your franchise relocated to Quebec City. If you're going to swing a big trade to try to get a guy like Phil Kessel, you trade away Roman Josi. You trade away Colin Wilson. You trade away Ryan Ellis. You even throw in a draft pick or two. But you do not trade Seth Jones.



Rockstar said:


> The issue seems to be that you are undervaluing Kessel and overvaluing Jones. Brutal combination.
> 
> But this trade won't happen, so there's no point in really discussing this any further, especially with someone who has such a warped view of these players values.
> 
> I'm out. :floyd1


I actually had a paragraph originally typed out in that post that noted that this would be the part where you walk away from the conversation because it's "so frustrating that people can't cut through the bias and see that Phil Kessel and Patrick Kane are the same." So, I'm naturally amused that you went straight for that line. What I said still stands. Kessel is as good of a scorer as Kane, but he provides none of the playmaking ability. Kane makes the players around him better. Kessel doesn't.

As for overvaluing Seth Jones? Not even close. He's one of the best D prospects in the past decade. And in case you haven't noticed, the best teams in the post-lockout NHL have almost exclusively featured a Selke-caliber #1 center and a Norris-caliber defenseman. He is one of the single-most valuable players under 23 in the NHL right now.

The last thing I'll say is lel @ a Leafs fan talking about somebody having a "warped view" of players' values. :subban


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> Looking at the position of each team goes beyond just looking at the current standings. The Predators have James Neal (scoring at the exact same per-game rate as Phil Kessel this season). They have Filip Forsberg. They have Colin Wilson. They rank 6th in the NHL in goals per game. Scoring has not been an issue for them.
> 
> Another thing about looking at the position of each team is that you have to consider the fact that the Predators do not have a ton of money to spend. Shea Weber, Pekka Rinne, James Neal and Roman Josi all have relatively big contracts. They simply cannot afford to have $8 million of Phil Kessel on the books for the next seven years.
> 
> When you're the LA Kings or NY Rangers or Chicago Blackhawks, "going for it" when you're within striking distance of contending for a Cup means making a big, splashy move for an expensive veteran because you know you can deal with the fallout if it doesn't work out in the end. The Predators are not equipped to do that. They have established a strong fanbase in a market that had no interest in hockey when it first got the team. They can't afford a ton of big contracts. They can't rely on free agency to bring in stars. And they can't fall back on a multi-year rebuild without risking undoing all the work they've done to turn Nashville into a Predators town. The Preds didn't get here by accident. Trading away the biggest lottery ticket this franchise has ever had for a quick run at the Cup is the kind of move that gets your franchise relocated to Quebec City. If you're going to swing a big trade to try to get a guy like Phil Kessel, you trade away Roman Josi. You trade away Colin Wilson. You trade away Ryan Ellis. You even throw in a draft pick or two. But you do not trade Seth Jones.


I'm not saying that Nashville would, should or could trade Seth Jones here.

I am saying that you can't just not trade a player because he is (probably) going to be great. You can't always wait for players and sometimes everything just lines up for you to make a serious push that season and worry about the fall out later. 

Players like Seth Jones do get traded for players like Phil Kessel. This stuff happens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Anyway,

Leafs :fuckthis

This was your shot to show how bad you really are.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Toronto can't even tank properly.

meanwhile Subban is in full beast mode in Montreal :subban


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The tank masters showing the tank students how it's done. Should've known the Leafs couldn't out tank the Oilers.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> The tank masters showing the tank students how it's done. Should've known the Leafs couldn't out tank the Oilers.


How does one embed tweets? This was gold. :lol

https://twitter.com/MoonVertigoYEG/status/564203152245657600


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Of course we had to fuck it up somehow.

The Oilers are sadistic fucks. Look at how happy they were to kill the shutout.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I feel we lost our chance at the 2020 Stanley Cup by winning this game. I need a hug.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Really would appreciate it if the Penguins would stuck fucking around beat the Canucks. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

dammit leafs, take a note from frank the tank


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> Really would appreciate it if the Penguins would stuck fucking around beat the Canucks. We need all the help we can get.


I would have been happy with "showed up and made a decent effort" but the Pens couldn't even muster that. Ugly loss.

Hockey smilies are boss. Good work.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



GitRekt said:


> dammit leafs, take a note from frank the tank


We need to win a few games and have some strong showings from some of our assets from time to time or we won't get anything for them on the market. I'm fine with winning the odd game here and there rather than being shutdown decisively.



RetepAdam. said:


> There are few player archetypes less valuable than a one-dimensional winger. Like, seriously. As good as Phil Kessel is, wingers just aren't as important as centers or defensivemen, especially wingers whose contributions are limited to goal scoring. On the flip side, Seth Jones is a large, puck-moving defensemen with the potential to become an offensive standout with shutdown ability on the other end. He's already proven himself to be capable of logging big minutes on a top pairing. The question is no longer whether or not he'll become a Top 2 defenseman. The only question is how much of a difference-maker he will be. You don't trade that guy. You definitely don't trade that guy when he's 20 years old and extremely cost-controlled. You for sure don't trade that guy if you're a small-market team that can't rely on free agency to bring in stars and can scarcely afford to tank for high draft picks. Seth Jones has superstar potential, and he's already shown that he belongs in the NHL. You just don't trade that guy.
> 
> On top of that, Kessel's contract gives him a cap hit of $8 million per year until he's 35. Let's look at a very comparable player in Thomas Vanek. He's 31 years old and just signed a 3-year deal at a cap hit of $6.5 million per year. Minnesota _already_ probably regrets that decision. The odds that Phil Kessel is worth $8 million by the time he's 30 are already low enough. Then you have to pay him for another four seasons. There's a very strong chance that will become a crippling contract, especially for a team like Nashville who needs to stay on the right side of market value.
> 
> Bottom line: Trading Seth Jones for Phil Kessel would be a remarkably shortsighted move that would be unlikely to push the Predators over the top but would almost certainly cripple the franchise financially the better part of a decade. Toss in the fact that apparently Nashville would have to cough up a first-round pick for the privilege of fucking over their future and doing Toronto a huge favor?


The great thing about value is that it's subjective. You've made your viewpoints known and I can respect them. You're coming off a tad fickle by repeating expressing the same thoughts on a trade you dislike. 

Personally, I think Phil is worth more than sort of return but I'm not going to force those beliefs upon you. I just feel as though someone who's currently in his prime and top 7 in terms of points over the past three seasons is worth a great deal more than Vanek who was clearly on the downswing of his career. You're also severely underestimating his playmaking ability as he sets up just as many goals as he snipes. 

His contract isn't even that terrible when compared to some other recent signings and the question comes down to whether or not the Predators believe that Kessel would push them over the edge within the next three years. Personally, I think he very well could when coupled with Webber. Forsberg has been amazing this season but he hasn't shown consistency as of yet and its hard to say whether this season will be an anomaly and even if he can produce come playoff time. Kessel has shown that in the Olympics and his limited playoff appearances that he's a good asset to have around come that time of the year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Meh, let's face it. At best TO gets like the 4th-5th pick. Fucking Oilers will get one of McDavid or Eichel.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



GitRekt said:


> Fucking Oilers will get one of McDavid or Eichel.


Maybe McDavid or Eichel should pull a Eric Lindros and refuse to play for the Oilers if either one is drafted by them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



PF69 said:


> Maybe McDavid or Eichel should pull a Eric Lindros and refuse to play for the Oilers if either one is drafted by them.


I mean, that actually worked out really well for us... :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

This 30 for 30 though. I feel the propaganda coming out of my TV.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Bruins are our bitches. :subban


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Bergevin reportedly declined a deal that would send Vermette to the Habs for De la Rose and a 2nd round pick.

Thank god he did.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Canadiens are on a roll! Desharnais again! :banderas


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

fucking Desharnais :lmao

De la Rose tho <333


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Back to losing :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I never thought I'd see the words "Sabres," "Jets" and "blockbuster trade" in the same sentence. :lol

*Sabres get:* Evander Kane, Zach Bogosian and Jason Kasdorf
*Jets get:* Tyler Myers, Drew Stafford, Joel Armia, Brendan Lemieux and a 2015 first-round pick


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Insane trade. Jets have a monster blueline now and great forwards in the pipeline like Petan, Ehlers and, now, Armia.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Sabres also sent Enroth to the Stars for Lindback and a 3rd/conditional 2nd. Busy day for Buffalo...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Sabres really want to make sure they finish last...


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Sabres really want to make sure they finish last...


The Enroth deal in particular didn't make a lot of sense to me unless they were trying to lose. Lindback has been terrible and the third wouldn't hold much value. I also read the pick being a second was based on Enroth winning the Stars four playoff games with the Stars currently being four points behind Vancouver for the final wild card spot in the west. 

I guess I could see the Kane deal if the Sabres think he's going to develop to be an amazing player. Personally, I've never really valued him as much as other hockey fans seem too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Marian Fucking Hossa is NBA Jam on fire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Confuzzled said:


> The Enroth deal in particular didn't make a lot of sense to me unless they were trying to lose. Lindback has been terrible and the third wouldn't hold much value. I also read the pick being a second was based on Enroth winning the Stars four playoff games with the Stars currently being four points behind Vancouver for the final wild card spot in the west.
> 
> I guess I could see the Kane deal if the Sabres think he's going to develop to be an amazing player. *Personally, I've never really valued him as much as other hockey fans seem too*.


Tools. The guy has 40-50 goal potential. His problem is between his ears. Fresh start has salvaged many careers. I'm curious to see if it does the same for Kane.

If it does, Buffalo could have a scary future - especially if they end up with McDavid.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Has anyone noticed how MorGOD Reilly has really accelerated his path to being the best defenceman in the league lately?

I give it about 3 years AT MOST until players like Bobby Orr , Ray Borque and Scott Niedermayer are looked back on as poor man's MorGOD Reilly.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

After the Pats SB win it's hard to be upset over anything else sports related. Leafs I expect this from. I got an alert on my phone saying they're considering shipping Dion/Phil. The way I see it is that they are nowhere close to contending. Might as well fucking tear this down again and try once more. Build around the young kids and hope and pray you get McEichel.

King Joff (Nylander) hopefully is the real deal


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Glad to hear the Leafs are going full rebuild. It's about damn time, they should've started it a couple years ago. Trade Franson, Santo, Winnik, Booth, etc. now/at the trade deadline for picks in this years draft. Trade Phaneuf, Kessel, Bozak, etc. in the Summer and get more picks/prospects. Keep young guys who will still be a decent age when the rebuild is starting to be on the up swing (JVR, Kadri, Gardiner, Rielly, Panik, Holland, etc.). Draft TALENT in this draft, I don't want any of that bullshit intangible crap like Tyler Biggs, flop. 

Lets say the Leafs get Strome (Who I'm really hoping for), they can build around Strome, Nylander and Rielly for the future. Trading Kessel and Phaneuf will be huge, the returns they get on them will define this rebuild, if they get fantastic returns, they can kickstart the rebuild in a big way but if the returns are mediocre, well the rebuild will take longer. 

Next season run with youth and a few veteran guys like Komarov (And the vets who's contracts are too crappy to be moved). I'd like to see something like this next season (Obviously not factoring in free agent signings/players they receive in trades):

JVR-Kadri-Lupul
Komarov-Holland-Nylander
Brown-Strome-Leivo
Panik-Carrick-Clarkson

Rielly-Polak
Gardiner-Granberg
Percy-Robidas

Lots of youth but a few vets (So we don't end up like the Oilers). Polak on the top pairing will be brutal and but hey, that's the point I guess. Polak would be a good leader for a young D core I think. Also, there's no one in the pipeline who can take that spot and no one (Other than Franson and Sekera, which I can't see the Leafs (re)signing either of them) in free agency who can take that spot either. 

I have Lupul in there for a couple of reasons. Firstly, it'll be tough to move him considering his contract and how often he's injured, it might be better to just keep him, he's a good leader. Secondly, having him on the top line alongside Kadri and JVR allows someone like Nylander to play on another line against easier competition, we don't want to force too much on Nylander too quickly by putting him on the top line right away. Hell, I wouldn't even mind it if they made him captain. Lupul captain with Robidas and Komarov as assistants. 

It's a fun time to be a Leaf fan, it'll be depressing at times seeing them lose all the time but I'd rather them lose on purpose and lose with a plan rather than losing due to incompetence. 

Let the rebuild begin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Basically echo to everything rockstar said. I'm glad they are finally giving up on this one move away facade. They need to start by cementing someone actually capable of being a #1 centre in the future.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Arguably the worst part about CapGeek going offline is no longer having Armchair GM to play around with rosters.

@Rockstar - What would you be willing to give up for Ryan O'Reilly?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> Arguably the worst part about CapGeek going offline is no longer having Armchair GM to play around with rosters.
> 
> @Rockstar - What would you be willing to give up for Ryan O'Reilly?


Was actually just thinking about him today. That's a tough one. On one hand, he's young, very good defensively and can put up points. On the other, his contract and history with negotiations is concerning. I'd be worried that if the Leafs acquired him he'd simply walk at the end of next season...or hold the team up for a ridiculous sum of money. 

With that being said, lets pretend there is no concern about him walking (Lets say he's a RFA for arguments sake). I've heard Bozak + Gardiner + something else thrown around, I like that personally but I know it wouldn't be enough for the Avs. Avs would likely walk Rielly or Phaneuf. Rielly is untouchable, Phaneuf would be possible since we're heading for a rebuild now. 

So, ideally Gardiner + Bozak + Something else but realistically, something based around Phaneuf.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Is it weird that I think I'd rather have a package that includes Gardiner than one centered around Phaneuf?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> Is it weird that I think I'd rather have a package that includes Gardiner than one centered around Phaneuf?


Not at all. Gardiner has been solid since Carlyle got fired. Showing flashes of being really good and he's signed on a great contract, still young and getting better. 

I just said it was ideal but not realistic because every time Gards is mentioned as the main piece in a deal for ROR on HF, Avs fans go ape shit. I guess I shouldn't have said it isn't realistic, I could see the Avs doing Bozak + Gards + something else.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Not at all. Gardiner has been solid since Carlyle got fired. Showing flashes of being really good and he's signed on a great contract, still young and getting better.
> 
> I just said it was ideal but not realistic because every time Gards is mentioned as the main piece in a deal for ROR on HF, Avs fans go ape shit. I guess I shouldn't have said it isn't realistic, I could see the Avs doing Bozak + Gards + something else.


Bozak doesn't really excite me. He isn't really good enough to be a second-line center on a contender, and we already have a good third-line center.

The only guys who would realistically be available that I'm interested in are Gardiner, Robidas and maybe Gauthier. All three guys would be nice, solid additions for the Avs. I'm just not sure they can't find a better package for O'Reilly than Toronto would be willing to offer.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I would laugh so hard if the Leafs drafted Crouse.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I have faith they won't. I expected them to take Ritchie and they took Nylander instead, the right choice. I think they'll make it again.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

MOTHER FUCKING MARIAN HOSSA. This has to be one of the hottest streaks in NHL history.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Rask buried his defensemen in the post game and at one point in the game actually did this










:mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM's Daddy said:


> MOTHER FUCKING MARIAN HOSSA. This has to be one of the hottest streaks in NHL history.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Grabner had three straight multi-goal games as a rookie in 2011.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

^^ what the fuck? :lmao (@ Rask pic)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RetepAdam. said:


> Grabner had three straight multi-goal games as a rookie in 2011.




Hossa just did too...3 straight 2 goal games and now another goal in his 4th game. 7 goals in 4 games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM's Daddy said:


> Hossa just did too...3 straight 2 goal games and now another goal in his 4th game. 7 goals in 4 games.


JM's Daddy, Frank McGee scored 131 goals over a 45 game stretch.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Hoss has been a beast but maybe reel it in with the "greatest streak ever" stuff. Impressive nonetheless.

So the Kings can't actually miss the playoffs, can they?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Hoss has been a beast but maybe reel it in with the "greatest streak ever" stuff. Impressive nonetheless.
> 
> So the Kings can't actually miss the playoffs, can they?


I didn't think so but...now I'm not so sure. It's a tight race in the West for the wild card spots and the Kings are beginning to look like they might miss out. They've had some bad luck this season, lost Pearson, lost Toffoli for a bit, Quick has been less than mediocre and then there's the whole Voynov situation.

How often to the reigning and defending heyman) Stanley Cup champions miss out on the playoffs? Can't imagine very often.

Still thinking they might go on a big tear right near the end in slide in.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I keep thinking the Kings will go on a run, they always seem to this time of the year. One of these years, though, the slow starts will catch up with them.

I can't say I fully believe in the Canucks, Jets, or Flames. I could easily see the Wild, Stars, and Kings replacing all three of those teams in the playoff picture by the time the playoffs start.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM's Daddy said:


> Hossa just did too...3 straight 2 goal games and now another goal in his 4th game. 7 goals in 4 games.


I hadn't seen that he had another multi-point game. Sixth player to have four straight multi-point games this season (Tavares has actually done it twice). None of the other guys were getting it done by scoring two goals a game, though.

Last guy who's done something like this is Patrick Marleau in the first five games of the lockout season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I keep thinking the Kings will go on a run, they always seem to this time of the year. One of these years, though, the slow starts will catch up with them.
> 
> I can't say I fully believe in the Canucks, Jets, or Flames. I could easily see the Wild, Stars, and Kings replacing all three of those teams in the playoff picture by the time the playoffs start.


Yeah I definitely think the Wild in, they've been on a tear with Dubnyk in net. Could see the Nucks, Wild and Jets getting in. Not sure who it'll be between the Kings and Flames though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

God damn it Montreal. Can't be relied on for anything.

:fuckthis


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Your savior has arrived. 










:bow


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

FINALLY the Leafs make a trade! I'm happy with the return, basically what most Leafs fans expected. 

Feel bad for Jokinen though, he is apparently pissed about the trade. Dude is 36, had a shot at the cup and now it's gone. Might've been his last chance...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Jokinen will be shipped off before the deadline. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> Jokinen will be shipped off before the deadline.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's assuming anyone wants him. He's more of a cap dump than anything. If we can flip him for a third I'll be happy, but we'll likely end up just eating his salary until he's a ufa at the end of the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Toronto will retain a bunch of the salary and will probably get a third for him, like you said. A contender will take the bait for depth/leadership etc. 

I'm laughing pretty hard at the comments to this trade. Some saying the Leafs got fleeced. Others saying Nashville got fleeced. People really have no idea what it means to rebuild which is sad because Toronto has needed this for a decade. 

Keep it coming Shanny.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I tend to take online evaluations with a grain of salt Leaf fans are abundant and seem to irritate other fan bases to the point where our assets are valued far less than what we seem to get for them on the open market.

In the last week I've seen people claim Eberle is worth more than Kessel and that they wouldn't take Lupul off waivers. But I also read that Franson was only worth a third round pick and we know how that just went down.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Man, the thought of getting McEichel


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leafs give up Franson and Santorelli for Jokinen and a first round pick.. Great, Leafs gave up their best d-man, we all knew it was going to happen though.. It's part of the rebuilding process i guess, hopefully they know what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leipsic has Marchand like upside as well. I'd value him at around a mid second rounder. 

Think of a third line pest that can probably put up around 35-45 points as that's likely what he will be. This sort of high risk boom or bust prospect is a great thing to have around for a rebuild.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leipsic could end up being the best thing they get from this deal. It's not like late first round picks are sure things. Hopefully he's not obviously but he could be. 

He was a great junior player. He has a lot of skill. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> Toronto will retain a bunch of the salary and will probably get a third for him, like you said. A contender will take the bait for depth/leadership etc.
> 
> I'm laughing pretty hard at the comments to this trade. Some saying the Leafs got fleeced. Others saying Nashville got fleeced. People really have no idea what it means to rebuild which is sad because Toronto has needed this for a decade.
> 
> Keep it coming Shanny.


Guarantee they don't get a third for him. They'd be lucky to get a 5th I'd say. He has six points in 48 games...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Nobody got fleeced. Franson is jeckel hyde. Sometimes looks great, other times, not so much. He was playing great and was worth a 1st. Toronto is rebuilding so it made sense. Pick will prob be in the 22-27 range. Not bad.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Guarantee they don't get a third for him. They'd be lucky to get a 5th I'd say. He has six points in 48 games...


5th is likely. Third is more of a best case scenario. Worst case is that he finishes the season and we don't get anything for him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I'm happy with the Leafs-Preds trade, though I do feel a bit bad for OJ too. 


Preds defense is now mad deep. Hoping for Weber-Josi, Ellis-Ekholm and Jones-Franson lines when Ellis comes back. :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Entertaining Pens-Hawks game today. Patrick Kane with a filthy, filthy dangle for a shootout goal. I didn't realize he was tops in the league in scoring until today. Kane's always had fantastic hands, good to see him putting them to good use.

Just wish he did not do it against the Penguins.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Interesting trade. Don't _love it_ for either side, but the Preds definitely got better, and the Leafs got more assets for their rebuild.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'm happy with the Leafs-Preds trade, though I do feel a bit bad for OJ too.
> 
> 
> Preds defense is now mad deep. Hoping for Weber-Josi, Ellis-Ekholm and Jones-Franson lines when Ellis comes back. :mark:


You'll love Santo. Low risk, high reward player. Was a big surprise for the Canucks.

Now MAKE A DEPTH MOVE, BERGY. :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'm happy with the Leafs-Preds trade, though I do feel a bit bad for OJ too.
> 
> 
> Preds defense is now mad deep. Hoping for Weber-Josi, Ellis-Ekholm and Jones-Franson lines when Ellis comes back. :mark:


Preds defence is insane. Best in the league. They're going to be a force in the playoffs, which sucks for the Leafs because the further they go the worse that pick gets. 

That defence in front of one of the best goalies in the world though, damn, I feel bad for whoever faces them in the first round.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The more I think about it, the more I like it for both sides. Hadn't seen that Franson and Santorelli are both free agents this summer, so getting a first-round pick and an intriguing prospect in Leipsic is nice. And Poile made good use of his assets. Didn't give up anything that's likely to be essential to the Preds' future and got two guys who should really help in the present.

EDIT — Also, what the hell? Steve Montador died?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Getting 2 assets for a couple UFAs is a win every time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Entertaining Pens-Hawks game today. Patrick Kane with a filthy, filthy dangle for a shootout goal. I didn't realize he was tops in the league in scoring until today. Kane's always had fantastic hands, good to see him putting them to good use.
> 
> Just wish he did not do it against the Penguins.


That's the best time to do it. Other than against Vancouver.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

We gave the Leafs that point on purpose.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Carey Price's shutout last night put him ahead of Patrick Roy for most shutouts by a Canadiens' goalie.

Over his last 30 starts, he has an unreal .950 SV%. Dat consistency.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Sharks have lost so many games... Five in a row now... Playoffs could easily be an illusion for this group... Team is at the crossroads... Niemi is now up for a trade as a pending free agent. There is no way to sugarcoat it; Hertl and Nieto have been disappointments this year. They will probably have their spinal column ripped out tonight against the Predators... Dispatches from Sharks-dom...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leafs need to smarten the fuck up and not get anymore points


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I feel like Olli Jokinen is going to get like 2 goals and an assist tonight just to punish us.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

YAY 0 POINTS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I think it's harder to go down the standings than it is up :sadbron


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Ovechkin is an asshole.. Letang should of got up and knocked him right in his face.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Ovechkin took a kid on a sushi date once though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Wait a fucking minute... Ottawa Senators' goal song is Adam Rose's theme song!? :lmao

Oh my God. I can't. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

They were just playing the Zelda theme on the organ at the Flames/.Wild game. Watching the flames is bad enough and now they have to ruin my childhood.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The race for the bottom has to be won by Buffalo but because it's Buffalo, they'll lose the lottery. Edmonton winning again just wouldn't be right. They're more tank-tastic than even the early 2000's Penguins. Even they stopped after four picks in the top 5.

The Penguins have been crap lately. There's something off about the chemistry of the team. Sid is dropping the gloves which only seems to happen when he's totally unglued. 87 and 71 have been getting a lot of heat but their bottom 6 play has fell off, big time. Brandon Sutter was great early in the season and he's now virtually invisible. The good news is there's still time to right the ship.

Looks like the NHL will have an Art Ross winner under 100 points this year. That makes me sad. Every other North American league tries to increase scoring but hockey adds more and more obstruction and shot blocking.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Alex Ovechkin and Nicklas Backstrom might be the only players who will crack 90 points this season, too. Unless things change big time, it doesn't look like Crosby or Malkin will go on any late season tear and gain ground.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Why the fuck did the Leafs win tonight?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



obby said:


> Why the fuck did the Leafs win tonight?


Winnik and Jokinen trying to showcase themselves for trade? Leaguewide conspiracy to get the LA Kings into the playoffs? It really is unexplainable.

I don't really have a dog in this race but I can't believe this goal by Detroit was allowed to stand last night:






I'm usually all over goalies for flopping the second they get touched but Lehtonen got a two handed shove from Abdelkader with the ref about three feet away that led directly to the tying goal. Amazing.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The Bruins finally won a game and in good fashion.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Tough going for both the Bruins and Canucks with David Krejci and Ryan Miller both down for 4-6 weeks with injuries.

Think either of them panic at deadline time?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Sekac for Smith-Pelly omg omg :mark::mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Landeskog GORE's Josi, :weber gets mad and 1v1s him but ends up getting 5 for fighting, 2 for instigating the fight and 10 for misconduct while Landeskog only gets the fighting major. :mj2


Been a great game so far though. 2nd period coming up :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

most boring season in nhl history


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Sounds like Kane's regular season is finished at least, rumor out there that he's got a broken collarbone.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

8-10 weeks with 10 being the most likely. Sucks for Chicago because next year is when they'll start to be in cap hell with the Kane-Toews contracts kicking in. They're both great but took too much money leaving not enough for the rest of the team imo.

Seabrook will be gone soon imo


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leafs fans who have watched Winnik all season, what say you?

I like the trade from the Pens standpoint, aside from a little bit of an overpayment on the 2nd round pick. Good depth move.

Sill is a standard issue 4th liner. It should help the tanking. If the Leafs were really going for the tank-a-palooza, they should have requested Craig Adams.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Yep, Leafs give up Daniel Winnik and get fuck all in return.. Ah the rebuilding stage.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Yep, Leafs give up Daniel Winnik and get fuck all in return.. Ah the rebuilding stage.


I wouldn't exactly say that, the 2nd round pick will be worth something but it's kinda shitty for you guys it's not till 2016. Sill is worthless btw, but he'll help your tank out.

What's Leafs fans thought's on Winnik? from what I've been reading he's been your best player for a while now? heard he's excellent on the PK, good along the boards and is gritty. Is there any truth to that?

Hopefully it works out for both teams though.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Stad said:


> I wouldn't exactly say that, the 2nd round pick will be worth something but it's kinda shitty for you guys it's not till 2016. Sill is worthless btw, but he'll help your tank out.
> 
> What's Leafs fans thought's on Winnik? from what I've been reading he's been your best player for a while now? heard he's excellent on the PK, good along the boards and is gritty. Is there any truth to that?
> 
> Hopefully it works out for both teams though.


Winnik was their best player on the penalty kill.. The trade seemed one sided, but the Leafs probably have a plan in the next few year's.. The organization seems more determined than ever to rebuild the team.

I agree, as a fan of the Pens and Leafs, i hope it works for both sides.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

12 weeks it is for Patrick Kane. Will be interesting to see how Chicago does now come playoff time.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Anyone see this tonight? it was crazy :lmao

http://giant.gfycat.com/FrailUnrulyGuineapig.gif


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

So the Leafs have traded David Clarkson for Nathan Horton who's injured long term thus saving a crap load of cap space.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I...I...I'm at a loss for words. My first son will be named David Nonis.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

They convinced someone...to...take DC's contract... :wee-bey

Unbelievable. :lmao

PS is the loading time for this particular thread pure ebola for anyone else?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Nonis was retarded for signing him in th first place. There are FA moves where sometimes you think it'll pan out. This was not one of those. Never, ever did I think it was a good move. I was watching the FA frenzy that year and everytime they said Clarkson would be the perfect fit I cringed. 

Worse than any other FA moves they made. Komisarek, Blake, etc.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I'm pretty sure it's because of Stad's obnoxious GIF.

I've removed.

Come on STAD!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Nonis was retarded for signing him in th first place. There are FA moves where sometimes you think it'll pan out. This was not one of those. Never, ever did I think it was a good move. I was watching the FA frenzy that year and everytime they said Clarkson would be the perfect fit I cringed.
> 
> Worse than any other FA moves they made. Komisarek, Blake, etc.


O'Neal on TSN said it best. It was a problem, not a mistake. Everyone wanted Clarkson. Toronto got him. It didn't work out. It happens. That was a pretty bad year for Free Agents in General. Weiss, Horton, Clarkson. Yeash.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I was about to say, you're gunna name your kid after the same guy that got you into that predicament in the first place? :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

PS check out this guys proposal getting buried last year :mj2

http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/showthread.php?t=1662749


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> O'Neal on TSN said it best. It was a problem, not a mistake. Everyone wanted Clarkson. Toronto got him. It didn't work out. It happens. That was a pretty bad year for Free Agents in General. Weiss, Horton, Clarkson. Yeash.


Wasn't Vinny that year too?


Regardless I believe it was a mistake. Glad he is gone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Wasn't Vinny that year too?
> 
> 
> Regardless I believe it was a mistake. Glad he is gone.


Vinny was that year as well.

A mistake a good number of teams were trying to make? I don't buy it. It's just unfortunate really. I wouldn't be surprised if he turns things around in the good structure of Columbus too. Maybe not to be worth the price tag but a solid role player none the less.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Columbus :ti


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Three years since Suter left and Nashville fans still boo the guy every time he even touches the puck. :lol


Good to see Ryan Ellis back, just hope they don't trade him away as has been rumored, at least not just yet. Keep him in for playoffs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Trade deadline is one of my favorite hockey days of the year. :moyes1 

: price pls


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



A$AP said:


> Trade deadline is one of my favorite hockey days of the year. :moyes1
> 
> : price pls


rice


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Will there be any trades left by the deadline?

In the past five days:

Florida got Jagr from NJ for a couple draft picks. (Could work but it's likely to come down to Boston, Philadelphia, and Florida for the last playoff spot in the East and I don't like the Cats chances)

Winnipeg got Jiri Tlusty for a couple draft picks (Like it for the Jets)

Los Angeles got Andrej Sekera for a 1st and a prospect (steep price for a guy that LA needed to stablize the blueline)

Toronto and Columbus swapped David Clarkson and Nathan Horton (Break the Internet)

Chicago got Kimmo Timonen from Philadelphia for a pair of draft picks and Antoine Vermette from Phoenix fora 1st and a prospect (Like both moves for the Hawks, a contending team has to make some moves to replace Kane's cap space)

Anaheim got Tomas Fleischmann from Florida for Dany Heatley and a pick (Boudreau is familiar with Flash and lolHealtey went just for cap hit purposes)

Washington got Tim Gleason from Carolina for Jack Hillen and a pick (I actually think Hillen is a better player, they are just two totally different type of defensemen and the Caps wanted to get tougher in the 6/7 spot)

So who's left?

Jeff Petry
Erik Cole
Curtis Glencross
Zybenek Michalek
Chris Stewart
Marty Havlat
Maybe Mats Zuccarello or Cam Atkinson (either of which I think could really help Chicago as a poor man's Patrick Kane until the real thing gets back)

The best thing we could hope for, as fans of deadline action, is for a team like Columbus, Dallas, New Jersey, Colorado, or even Toronto to go into full out "everything must go" mode.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

The prices are high this trade deadline, that's for sure.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Leafs are reportedly listening to offers for Bernier. Oilers are reportedly interested. I could see a deal happening there.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> So who's left?
> 
> Jeff Petry
> Erik Cole
> ...


Zidlicky though he has a NTC. Wonder if he'll waive it to go somewhere close since he has family in Jersey.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Winnik debuts for the Pens tonight, at least 1 of my teams still has this guy. I always liked Winnik. Getting traded to Pittsburgh might be the best thing for his career so far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Leafs are reportedly listening to offers for Bernier. Oilers are reportedly interested. I could see a deal happening there.


If this happens we getter get one of their core young guys and a pick.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Goaltending is a big issue with the Leafs.. Bernier or Reimer haven't been living up to expectations.. They just claimed some dude off waivers from the Hawks... I don't understand any of the moves they made except the Clarkson trade, sure they have a plan though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Goaltending is a big issue with the Leafs.. Bernier or Reimer haven't been living up to expectations.. They just claimed some dude off waivers from the Hawks... I don't understand any of the moves they made except the Clarkson trade, sure they have a plan though.


What are you talking about you don't understand and of the moves they are making? What don't you understand about them?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Curtis Glencross (CGY) to WSH for 2015 2nd + 3rd.


Anxiously waiting to see if Nashville does anything.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Heard Keith Yandle was traded to the Rangers. Any truth to this?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Heard Keith Yandle was traded to the Rangers. Any truth to this?



It's true. Please answer my question from before. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Glad to see the Flyers aren't buying.

Now I'll have to root for the Hawks so Kimmo can get his cup.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



JM said:


> It's true. Please answer my question from before.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Franson trade to Nashville i didn't get.. Maybe it's a cap issue, i didn't look too deep into it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> The Franson trade to Nashville i didn't get.. Maybe it's a cap issue, i didn't look too deep into it.



Toronto offered him a multi year extension at a competitive AAV and he declined. He is a UFA at the end of the year. He was good as gone at the end of the year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Is Toronto done? You'd think with some of the overpayments flying around right now they'd capitalize on this. :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I think bozak is the most likely of those left. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Flyers gonna try to trade Coburn.

Please BASED HEXTALL


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I am going to lock myself in a room and cry for days if the Leafs get the number 1 pick in the draft.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*



RKing85 said:


> I am going to lock myself in a room and cry for days if the Leafs get the number 1 pick in the draft.


This sounds unhealthy and you should probably see someone.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Is my GM good or what!? Petry for a fucking 2nd and a 5th (or 4th/3rd). Great deal considering what other d-men went for. :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Eberle or Kessel could be headed to Montreal according to Brian Wilde. Holy shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Link please.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

https://twitter.com/BWildeCTV/status/572419817770237952

Bergevin is a busy man. He's been asking LA about Williams for months and LA is listening to offers now. He's still talking to EDM and he's being linked to Eberle and Kessel. He is serious about taking this team to the Cup. 

Any other Habs GM in previous (recent) years would have stood pat and wasted Price's prime years. Not Bergevin.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Our GM is a wizard. #Bergevined


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

I would have been happy if we traded Coburn for Gudas + 3rd round pick.... but we also got a 1st round pick?

HEXTALL

GUDAS

:xabi3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

Just change this thread title to let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread. 

Seriously though you'd think the league was only Toronto and Pittsburgh coming in here half the time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Our GM is a wizard. #Bergevined


He is so fucking good. Some on HF had the perfect analogy.

Gainey was the shy guy at prom who waited for a girl to come to him. Bergevin is the player who goes to all the girls and gets what he wants.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsMcDavid*

:lmao

Amazing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

:lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

For the first time in years, I feel like we came out winners. 

What happened in Leafs Land? Dion and Philip are still there? I guess one of them moves at the draft. Leafs still came out big winners for moving Clarkson last week.

LOL Penguins


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

:mj2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Utterly perplexed at what the Pens did. Lovejoy is a more experienced guy and I guess Cole is slightly more experienced but the Pens D is now Charmin extra soft. Plus, no depth added. 2 guys in, 2 guys out.

I like what Montreal did. I've liked Marc Bergevin for years, back to when he was playing for the Penguins. Seemed like a bright guy plus he was 66's buddy from growing up.

Chicago did a lot with the money they suddenly had freed up from Kane's injury. You can't replace a guy like Kane but they added some decent pieces.

Boston Bruins, what happened there? Same with San Jose. I guess you can credit their GM's for not overpaying but those are two teams who needed some help.

Buffalo trading down goalies again was predictably funny. Their commitment to tanking is second to none.

EDIT: Oh and for Dandy, I like what the Flyers did. Coburn has been a very large turnstile and they managed to get a decent deal for him.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> For the first time in years, I feel like we came out winners.
> 
> What happened in Leafs Land? Dion and Philip are still there? I guess one of them moves at the draft. Leafs still came out big winners for moving Clarkson last week.
> 
> LOL Penguins


Leafs reportedly could've moved Phaneuf but decided to wait until the summer to see if they could get more. Apparently they wanted Mantha from the Wings. 

I'm glad they aren't trading him (or Kessel) just to get rid of him, wait until the right deal comes up. The Kessel and Phaneuf deals will make or break this rebuild (at least in the first couple years).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I'm slightly disappointed that Lupul didn't go but I 100% agree with their opinion with kessel and phaneuf. If the right deal isn't there wait till teams have more flexibility in the offseason predraft. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Yeah I figured.

The draft or July 1 seems like a better time to make deal for either of those 2.

Can't help but think if Paul Holmgren was still Flyers GM he would have traded for Phanuef by giving up any combo of Couturier, Laughton, Morin, Sanheim, and picks.

Speaking of Holmgren, I hope HEXY can get rid of Useless Schenn #1 during the Summer. Gudas is a #4 /#5 body guy who costs 2.5 million less. At the start of next year when Gudas is healthy, that spot will be redundant. Maybe the Oilers would be dumb enough. Who do they even have on defense? I know they have Klefbom, but then who? Schultz? Are Steve Staios or Jason Smith still around? Luke Schenn seems just right for them TBH


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

where were you when markstrom was kill?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Lupul can fuck off. He was good in 2011-2012 and then in 2012-2013 but once he got the contract it was vintage :cole lupul. injuries and a lot of meh

I feel bad for Dion. I firmly believe he is a very good dman. TO is just a shit situation. Nobody should want to play there right now. Phaneuf gives it his all and I'd like to see him win somewhere if he leaves.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

What's going on, Cashville? :mj2 That's 4 in a row.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



A$AP said:


> What's going on, Cashville? :mj2 That's 4 in a row.



Who knows? Might be fatigue (20 games in 36 days, hope not because if so we're fucked come playoffs) or just a rough patch, which was bound to happen sooner or later. Or maybe Jokinen cursed Predators for trading him to the Leafs? :shrug


The only forwards that have had any consistency in scoring in the last five games or so are Fisher, Smith and Matt freakin' Cullen, while Neal's been pretty much next to invisible, Forsberg has cooled off as the season has went on and Ribeiro's been doing... Ribeiro things.


Anyway, I hope they refocus, get their shit together and at least win that elusive Presidents trophy at the end of the regular season.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

The Leafs need to take a page from the book of Arizona Coyotes, who've gone 0-10-0. 

Also the Sabres, who fearing any sort of resurgence under the stellar play of Michal Neuvirth, shipped him off to the Islanders to prevent all notion of winning in Buffalo.

I'm confident though, that the best way for the Leafs to lose was actually to retain Phaneuf and Kessel because I believe their poor attitudes in the locker room are contributing to the Leafs ability to drop closer to winning the McDavid sweeps.

Then come the draft, the Leafs have a plethora of guys like JVR, Kessel, Bozak, Phaneuf, Polak, Lupul etc... whom they can pick and choose to ship out. The Leafs have the ability to get some decent sized returns and have themselves off to a fast start in their rebuild.

They're already leaps and bounds ahead of a team like the Oilers or Islanders when they started rebuilding. The Leafs already have a goalie in Bernier, some high end prospects on both offense and defense, featuring Rielly and Nylander, and they're going to get a great pick from this draft. And they can still keep pieces from this core like Komarov, Kadri and Gardiner who can all be great support pieces on a rebuilt club, three years down the line.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Sickens me that, even at their worst, the Flyers are around the 10th worst team in the NHL.

Need G, Jake, and Mason to shut it down the rest of the way. Even then, though, they're looking at 7th worst. They can't catch the shitiness of the bottom 6 teams.

I know they don't need a top draft pick and I fully believe in HEXTALL the cleaner, but would be nice if they made their non-playoff years count.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I hope Sekac scores a few points tonight so Therrien looks like a bigger idiot than he already is.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RatedR10 said:


> I hope Sekac scores a few points tonight so Therrien looks like a bigger idiot than he already is.


Getting your wish! This guy looks good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Getting your wish! This guy looks good.


Yep. Fuck our coach for chasing him out of town. 

And that's our fucking team when Price isn't in God mode (even though he still made 30+ saves). I said it months ago. The system is Price. We're not going anywhere as is - especially with DD as our fucking #1 center.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Yep. Fuck our coach for chasing him out of town.
> 
> And that's our fucking team when Price isn't in God mode (even though he still made 30+ saves). I said it months ago. The system is Price. We're not going anywhere as is - especially with DD as our fucking #1 center.


What happened to Galchenyuk? I know in early January they shuffled their lines, but did they give up on him at C and move him back to wing?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

el dandy said:


> What happened to Galchenyuk? I know in early January they shuffled their lines, but did they give up on him at C and move him back to wing?


He scores something like 8 or 9 points in 10 games and them Therrien used his magic line blender and put him back on the 2nd line LW because he's fucking retarded and has a crush on his little midget boy.

Now he's playing him on his fucking off wing (RW).


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RatedR10 said:


> He scores something like 8 or 9 points in 10 games and them Therrien used his magic line blender and put him back on the 2nd line LW because he's fucking retarded and has a crush on his little midget boy.
> 
> Now he's playing him on his fucking off wing (RW).


I read that Galchenyuk said he prefers the wing in the NHL, which is why he went back to the wing (And will likely stay there).


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rockstar said:


> I read that Galchenyuk said he prefers the wing in the NHL, which is why he went back to the wing (And will likely stay there).


That's a lie. Therrien said Galchenyuk said he was more confident on wing. Of course, when the media asked Galchenyuk, Galchenyuk said he'll go anywhere the team needs him to. Therrien lied just like he lied about scratching Sekac for seven because he was tired. The same Sekac who had the best cardio testing on the Habs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Sounds like you're pretty satisfied with Therrien


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Sounds like you're pretty satisfied with Therrien


fuck that jabroni


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Flyers need to make up their minds.

I blame free agent wunderkind Del Zotto for jeopardizing their top 10 draft pick chances.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Leafs will be aight when Joff arrives


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Panthers holding open tryouts for back up practice goalie

In before they hire a woman as a PR stunt


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

A Canadian team will never win the Stanley Cup again. The business model for Canadian teams is all fucked up, the sports media in Canada is waaaaaaaay to brutal and corporate ticket sales ensure that the team will always make enough money that they don't have to win. Instead they spend their time trying to pander to their local fan bases so the newspapers don't crucify them. 

Truth is most Canadian players don't want to play in Canada. It's too much pressure, the fans and the media are too obsessive and the weather sucks. Why would you want to live in Toronto and have hte media stalking you when you could live in Florida or San Jose or whatever and basically no one gives a shit who you are and you still make just as much money, and you actually have a chance at winning a cup?

And when we do get a Canadian player, especially a good one, we can't trade him at his peak to take advantage of the player's equity because then the fanbase turns on the team. Not to mention the media.

We're having this problem in Calgary now. It's time for Giordano to go. We could get so much value for him right now and we're the only ones who know he's over the hump and on his way down already. But we can't trade him because people would shit their pants about 'loyalty.' Same thing that happened with Iginla. 

Toronto will continue to make money from corporate ticket sales, TV rights, etc, and so the ownership will never feel any real pressure to actually build a good team because what's the point? They're already raking in the money.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> A Canadian team will never win the Stanley Cup again. The business model for Canadian teams is all fucked up, the sports media in Canada is waaaaaaaay to brutal and corporate ticket sales ensure that the team will always make enough money that they don't have to win. Instead they spend their time trying to pander to their local fan bases so the newspapers don't crucify them.
> 
> Truth is most Canadian players don't want to play in Canada. It's too much pressure, the fans and the media are too obsessive and the weather sucks. Why would you want to live in Toronto and have hte media stalking you when you could live in Florida or San Jose or whatever and basically no one gives a shit who you are and you still make just as much money, and you actually have a chance at winning a cup?
> 
> ...


The fuck did you just say about Canada? :bieksa


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



A$AP said:


> The fuck did you just say about Canada? :bieksa


The truth.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Thanks, random Aussie guy. :subban

I'll make sure to quote you both when the Habs *bring it home*. :drose Again. :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

:HA I'm laughing and I don't even follow hockey


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



A$AP said:


> The fuck did you just say about Canada? :bieksa


That we will likely never win another Stanley Cup.



A$AP said:


> I'll make sure to quote you both when the Habs *bring it home*. :drose Again. :drose


Dude the last cup you won was in 1993... 

Jurassic Park was the biggest movie in the world. We were all jamming out to the Bodyguard Soundtrack last time the Habs won the cup. Remember Whitney Houston? 

Hulk Hogan's last run with the title... In the WWF... was in 1993.

That's how long it's been. 

Now let's all roller blade down to the laser tag place in the mall and afterwards we'll go to Tower Records and buy some fucking tapes.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Stax Classic said:


> :HA I'm laughing and I don't even follow hockey


The Portland Winterhawks *suck.*

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

This Bruins/Flyers game.

Probably the closest thing to a playoff game Flyers get this year, but it has that playoff type heat to it.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



A$AP said:


> Thanks, random Aussie guy. :subban
> 
> I'll make sure to quote you both when the Habs *bring it home*. :drose Again. :drose


A random Aussie guy who happens to follow the game, thanks.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

There's times I feel where Bergevin is in it to win it (Vanek acquisition) and then others where I feel he's just pandering to the French media (Briere signing, acquiring PAP).

Without Price, if there's one thing that'll ever hold back Montreal, it's only limiting themselves to bilingual/French coaches.

And on the player comment, I know if I were a player I'd prefer to play in Tampa, Chicago or Anaheim over any other city, including Montreal.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao










Please do it, Calgary. You Canadian ********.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Is Calgary the Oklahoma of Canada?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Oh my god that would be amazing :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Feels good to be back on the win column. Yeah it was against Coyotes, and yeah it was on OT but still. God bless you James Neal :drose


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

http://m.theglobeandmail.com/sports...r-hart-trophy/article23353738/?service=mobile

This article pretty much says what I was saying a few months ago. The Habs aren't as good as their record shows; it's Price. There's a very real chance that he ends up with a better season than Hasek's best season this year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RatedR10 said:


> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/sports...r-hart-trophy/article23353738/?service=mobile
> 
> This article pretty much says what I was saying a few months ago. The Habs aren't as good as their record shows; it's Price. There's a very real chance that he ends up with a better season than Hasek's best season this year.


I've thought the same for awhile. Without Price I'm not even sure the Habs would be in a playoff spot, nevermind contending for the Presidents' Trophy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Is Calgary the Oklahoma of Canada?


I guess? lol

The Calgary Stampede is in Calgary (oddly enough!) so I guess that makes it the ******* capital of Canada.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Wild are fucking demolishing the Devils tonight lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

that arena design is so absurd that I want it to happen.

The Leafs are so bad, it's not even fun making fun of them anymore.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Price's last 3 games: .969 SV%
Price's record in last 3 games: 1-1-1

It's so sad that this team can't score, but it feels good knowing that Price pretty much only needs his team to score 2 goals in front of him to pick up a win. 

If only this team were more offensive and wasn't all grind, grind, grind like Therrien wants, we'd be a legit threat for the Cup. Right now, we're only a threat because of Price.

All that said, I still truly believe that Carey Price can single handedly lead the team to the finals. He's that good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

The Habs proving me right again, from what I said earlier, and what I said a few months ago when I said they weren't as good as the record showed.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

At least Flyers aren't gonna fuck themselves out of a good draft pick down the stretch by playing good hockey


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



> Adam Gretz ‏@AGretz
> 
> The Maple Leafs had a 5 minute power play in the first period and gave up 2 shorthanded goals. http://cbsprt.co/1HSU6FB


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Joe Thornton breakin keyfabe and shootin on his GM.

Didn't know Joe had it in him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I can't wait to make the playoffs again.

I am pretty sure we wont win the cup, but, keeping the playoff streak alive makes me smile.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Joe Thornton breakin keyfabe and shootin on his GM.
> 
> Didn't know Joe had it in him.


wait, what?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

He told their GM to shut his mouth, lulz.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

YAY another loss

Nice to lose to Calgary who I would love to see do something in the playoffs if they made it


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

wings can beat the preds and rangers but not the jackets or flyers


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

The Bruins won their 5th straight game today against the Pens. And David Pastrnak looks like he is going to be pretty good player in this league for a long time.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Hawks out west ( though Nashville is very good) Rangers out East

Hawks win


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Ugh fine score 7 goals and hurt draft postion, but Voracek could've at least had a 4 pt day to inch closer to the Art Ross


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

As *Cat* and *el dandy*were saying... 

http://espn.go.com/nhl/story/_/id/1...e-sharks-says-gm-doug-wilson-needs-shut-mouth

:mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Avs keep rolling with a win over Calgary. Vancouver, Winnipeg and Minnesota all picked up wins as well, though. At least L.A. lost.

Only four points out of the last playoff spot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

accurate


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Czech Prodigy Jake Voracek inching closer to that Art Ross. Crosby losing Hornqvist will help the cause

Because this is the LEAFS thread, I thought they were further down the standings than they actually were. They are still 10+ point above Arizona, Edmonton, and Buffalo. Gonna need some serious luck to land McDavid.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Noticed that there was a Ducks-Preds game going on yesterday. Started watching it right as the 3rd period started when Preds were leading 2-0... then it went all downhill from there. 4 goals for the Ducks in one period and Preds go home with yet another L. 


:mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Noticed that there was a Ducks-Preds game going on yesterday. Started watching it right as the 3rd period started when Preds were leading 2-0... then it went all downhill from there. 4 goals for the Ducks in one period and Preds go home with yet another L.
> 
> 
> :mj2


:mj2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Czech Prodigy Jake Voracek inching closer to that Art Ross. Crosby losing Hornqvist will help the cause
> 
> Because this is the LEAFS thread, I thought they were further down the standings than they actually were. They are still 10+ point above Arizona, Edmonton, and Buffalo. Gonna need some serious luck to land McDavid.


Arizona, Buffalo and Edmonton are master tankers. Leafs will never catch them unfortunately. 4th overall is the best we can do (Barring a draft lottery win which, I'm not going to get my hopes up).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> Arizona, Buffalo and Edmonton are master tankers. Leafs will never catch them unfortunately. 4th overall is the best we can do (Barring a draft lottery win which, I'm not going to get my hopes up).


I still would bet on some team below us winning the lottery and pushing us to 5th. Wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



JM said:


> I still would bet on some team below us winning the lottery and pushing us to 5th. Wouldn't surprise me at all.


Yeah me neither. Just seems like a Leafy thing to happen, worst luck possible.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Hopefully that team is the Flyers. 

NHL owes the Flyers for the Patrick Kane lotto.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Noticed that there was a Ducks-Preds game going on yesterday. Started watching it right as the 3rd period started when Preds were leading 2-0... then it went all downhill from there. 4 goals for the Ducks in one period and Preds go home with yet another L.
> 
> 
> :mj2


just cementing Price for dat Vezina. :subban


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RatedR10 said:


> just cementing Price for dat Vezina. :subban


yeah, he pretty much has it locked. Rinne could go full god mode for the next 11 games and I don't think it would make much difference at this point. 


Just want at least one trophy this year. Stanley Cup isn't coming to us this year barring a miracle and looks like Presidents trophy isn't coming to us either, so give me at least one individual trophy. Preferably Norris or Calder.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> yeah, he pretty much has it locked. Rinne could go full god mode for the next 11 games and I don't think it would make much difference at this point.
> 
> 
> Just want at least one trophy this year. Stanley Cup isn't coming to us this year barring a miracle and looks like Presidents trophy isn't coming to us either, so give me at least one individual trophy. Preferably Norris or Calder.


Forsberg will be nominated, but Ekblad has the Calder locked up IMO

Weber could win the Norris, or he could not even be nominated. Stiff competition this year with Letang, Karlsson, Subban, Giordano (he may still get a nomination), ect.

I would go with Letang, Karlsson, and Weber with the nominations and (sigh) Letang winning.

Any other year, the Preds would bring home the Hart, Norris, Vezina, and Calder. However, there is just someone a smidge higher on the pecking order with Price for Hart/Vezina, Ekblad for Calder, and the crapshoot known as the Norris.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

ANDREW FUCKING HAMMOND. great story unfolding in Ottawa.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

San Jose Sharks

:jay


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Melrose says Toews is the best player in the NHL.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I think it's certainly arguable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> San Jose Sharks
> 
> :jay


Blow. It. Up.

Jets win in this West Side Story rematch. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Melrose says Toews is the best player in the NHL.
> 
> Agree or disagree?


Might be. Has certainly been one of the very best this year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Melrose sounds like an HFBoards main board cunt stain.

I hate the guy and hope he gets scurvy, but it's Crosby. 

I wouldn't have Toews in my Top 10, but that is just me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Not top ten? Interesting. Got a list?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Are we talking just skaters or including goalies?

Crosby
Malkin
Ovechkin
Stamkos
Getzlaf
Tavares
Giroux
Weber
Seguin
Karlsson

Just off the top of my head so I may be missing somebody. Nothing groundbreaking or Earth shattering. I honestly may not even have Toews in my top 20 if we opened it up to goalies. Again, that is just me. There are people out there that would prefer Bergeron, Toews, and Kopitar over Stamkos, Giroux, Tavares cause of Cups/Selke and take Doughty over Karlsson, Weber, and Subban because of Cups (I'll admit, not a great comparison because Doughty is close to guys like Weber, Subban, Karlsson).

Don't get me wrong, what Toews does is impressive and what he means to Chicago is invaluable. It's just that we're talking the cream of the crop and the best in the game, and I think Toews is closer to Patrice Bergeron than he is to Sidney Crosby.

I think there is probably a better argument in "Is Toews the best player on the Chicago Blackhawks?" than there is in asking if he is the best single player in the NHL. That is up to Hawks fans to answer cause I don't watch enough of their games to have my finger on the Hawk's pulse. That being said, let's not forget that if Kane doesn't go down to injury, there is a chance he brings home the Art Ross and he would probably be a Hart finalist this year. Franchise center is more important than a franchise winger, so I digress.

IF Melrose is literally saying that Toews is the best player in the NHL today March 17th, 2015, then, yes ,Toews is the best player in the NHL today with his 2 g, 2a effort


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Melrose sounds like an HFBoards main board cunt stain.
> 
> I hate the guy and hope he gets scurvy, but it's Crosby.
> 
> *I wouldn't have Toews in my Top 10, but that is just me.*


Not that I'm one to doubt el dandy, but... lol wut?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Melrose meant in general, not today.

I think the argument for Toews is he is the complete 3-zone player. Much like Bergeron, Datysuk, Kopitar, etc. Which makes your point about him being closer to Bergeron than Crosby true. 

I was watching this blurb with a friend, and he told me how when the Hawks played the Pens earlier this year, the Pens did everything they could to keep Toews away from Crosby. Evidently, Toews took his lunch money during the game.

Much like he did tonight to the ultra talented Tavares. Toews line was +4, Tavares was -4.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Not that I'm one to doubt el dandy, but... lol wut?


It's tough to compare a forward to a dman to a goalie, so I'll just make it forwards.

These are forwards I prefer over Toews:

Crosby
Malkin
Ovechkin
Stamkos
Getzlaf
Tavares
Giroux
Seguin
Kopitar

So, I would have Toews in my Top 10 forward mix. Toews and Kopitar are close. Even though Kopitar had a horrendous start to the year, I personally like him a little bit more.

Toews isn't that over. He doesn't even have his own smilie, bruh

:grapes



Mikey Damage said:


> I was watching this blurb with a friend, and he told me how when the Hawks played the Pens earlier this year, the Pens did everything they could to keep Toews away from Crosby. Evidently, Toews took his lunch money during the game.
> 
> Much like he did tonight to the ultra talented Tavares. Toews line was +4, Tavares was -4.


Giroux has been the alpha male on Crosby in the playoffs when it mattered most, but Crosby is still the vastly superior player. 

Penguin's Killer Sean Couturier humbles Evgeni Malkin every time they meet, but that doesn't make him better than God Malkin (not comparing Toews to Couturier because there is a canyon that separates them, but just trying to give another example).

It's like Mike from Breaking Bad said: Just because you shot Jesse James, don't make you Jesse James.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

My takeaway from that is that you value pure scoring over scoring and two-way play (to say nothing of Toews's leadership). That's fine. I disagree pretty strongly, but at least you're consistent about it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Yeah obviously both are important but personally if I were a GM I'd rather have an excellent two way guy like Toews leading my team over say someone who is just there to score goals. 

But I'd value an elite goalie over either.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Holy shit is Ottawa ever coming on strong. Not the sexiest hockey in the world, but it's damn effective. 4 points out with 13 to play. Obviously nobody expected this. This Andrew Hammond "kid" is on cheat mode right now. 14-2-2 over the last 16 games. They are apparently going with the Kings model of just getting into the playoff and being hot at the right time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Toews being a top 10 forward in the NHL is obvious as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



JM said:


> Toews being a top 10 forward in the NHL is obvious as far as I'm concerned.


Would you be comfortable calling him the single best player in the NHL?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I respect toews but stamkos, crosby, ovechkin, and tavares are all significantly better. could make the case that he isn't even the best player on his team anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Would he be your #1 rated player and would you be comfortable calling him the best player in the NHL?


Definitely don't think he's the best player in the NHL but I think there are arguments that could be made to say he is.

I just think he deserves to be put ahead of guys like Seguin, G and Kopitar mainly. Kopitar as good as he can be at times I find him to be one of the most Dr. Jeckyl Mr Hyde players in the league. I'd have had him in front of Ovechkin for sure as well had Ovy not made the strides he has defensively this year. I may still have him in front of Ovi, I would need to think on that one. The guy players a full 200 ft game pretty much EVERY Night. Consistently has a huge impact on his team's success both offensively and defensively. Just look at his consistency with plus/minus over the last 6 years.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Champ said:


> I respect toews but stamkos, crosby, ovechkin, and tavares are all significantly better. could make the case that he isn't even the best player on his team anyway.


Not sure how you can argue Tavares being _significantly_ better than Toews.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

pls change thread title to habsbox

ty :subban


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Flyers doing the JOB.

At least Voracek is still hanging around in the Art Ross mix. This is what I have to resort to as a fan. Rooting for a guy to get some shitty fucking secondary assists in order to make this year not seem like a complete loss.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Flyers doing the JOB.
> 
> At least Voracek is still hanging around in the Art Ross mix. This is what I have to resort to as a fan. Rooting for a guy to get some shitty fucking secondary assists in order to make this year not seem like a complete loss.


I can't believe he's not even a PPG yet he's top-5 and 3 points out of 1st. What a sad, sad year for individual scoring.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Since I've been on my WF sabbatical, the Penguins have been F'N brutal. Perhaps my return will inspire them or at least change the luck.

Having Malkin and Hornqvist out hasn't helped. They can't score which is, in part, because the NHL isn't calling obstruction anymore. And in other part because they get whiny when they don't get calls, particularly Crosby and Letang.

Sidney has been sleepwalking through this season.



RatedR10 said:


> I can't believe he's not even a PPG yet he's top-5 and 3 points out of 1st. What a sad, sad year for individual scoring.


Amen to that. I love hockey but the NHL confounds me. Every other major North American sports league is proactively increasing scoring but the NHL.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Carey fucking Price.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Jake Voracek still hanging in there with the top guys :mark:

Get the main event rub, Jake :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

13 games. 5 shutouts.

unk4


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Carey Price is having the type of season that you tell your kids/grand kids about. 

He's also three wins off setting the new franchise record for wins by a Habs goaltender in a single season, which would pass Plante and Dryden. Unreal.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Carey Price is having the type of season that you tell your kids/grand kids about.
> 
> He's also three wins off setting the new franchise record for wins by a Habs goaltender in a single season, which would pass Plante and Dryden. Unreal.


And there's still nine games left for Montreal to play. The way he's been playing, there's no way he won't break it this season. They play Preds on Tuesday and Leafs to end the season, so that's already two pretty much guaranteed W's for him. 




> NEW YORK – Nashville Predators forward Craig Smith has been fined $5,000, the maximum allowable under the Collective Bargaining Agreement, for high-sticking Buffalo Sabres forward Jerry D'Amigo during NHL Game No. 1075 in Nashville on Saturday, March 21, the National Hockey League’s Department of Player Safety announced today.
> 
> The incident occurred at 17:50 of the first period. Smith was assessed a double-minor penalty for high-sticking on the play.
> 
> The money goes to the Players’ Emergency Assistance Fund.


$5,000? :wee-bey Well, I guess that's the price you pay for being a bit reckless in a hockey game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Strome :banderas

Doing his very best to combat my homerness for Marner. 

Looks like win for the Leafs with both these guys though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

A Sens fan told me they wouldn't trade Hammond for Price :ti


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



JM said:


> Strome :banderas
> 
> Doing his very best to combat my homerness for Marner.
> 
> ...


I'm Team Strome personally. Would LOVE for the Leafs to FINALLY get that big centre that we've been missing since Sundin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> I'm Team Strome personally. Would LOVE for the Leafs to FINALLY get that big centre that we've been missing since Sundin.


I would say I am leaning that way as well atm.

Living in London and seeing a whole lot of Marner makes me very impressed with him as well though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Forget about all these kids the Leafs may or may not have.

Let's talk about the second best defenceman from the 2014 NHL Draft.

Behold: Flyers WUNDERKIND Travis Sanheim



Spoiler: BASED SANHEIM















That's the kind of shit you see in NHL 15 OTP

Cannot wait to see Schenn, Grossmann, and MacDonald replaced with Morin, Sanheim, and Ghost :sodone

Why does it have to be so far away, though?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Carey Price is on cheat mode this year.

The Sens are a runaway freighttrain right now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RKing85 said:


> Carey Price is on cheat mode this year.
> 
> The Sens are a runaway freighttrain right now.


Yes and yes.

Ottawa is incredible right now. Great story. We all figured it would be Bruins and Panthers would be fighting it out for the last spot but the Sens have it right now. Just an fantastic run.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Read this over on another site: 

On Febraury 8th, Ottawa was 14th in the East and had less points than the Maple Leafs.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Six game losing streak. Can we break the ten games from earlier? :mark:

Ottawa are basically my go to team at the moment, as they're the best bet at the Bruins not making the cut. Plus they're canadian, which is always a plus unless you're Montreal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Let's go for 8 more losses and really give Edmonton a strong push down the stretch. It's not likely we pass them for 3rd overall in the ENTIRE LEAGUE but you gotta BELIEVE.

:bo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

1 Montreal/8 Ottawa and 1 Anaheim/8 Los Angeles are both potential first round match-ups.

Would be amazing series and I would expect at LEAST one of those 8 seeds to win if we do in fact get those match-ups.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Detroit

:ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: DYNASTY BASEBALL PROSPECT DRAFT THREAD season 2*

Round 6, Pick 54

Yankees OF prospect *Aaron "I Am Da Law" Judge*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I know the hockey world keeps expecting LA to get in but I'm not sure. The loser point has certainly been good to them with 14 losses in either OT or the shootout. I'd never believe that both the Bruins and Kings were not in the playoffs at this juncture of the season.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Kimmo :cry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

We just picked up regulation losses to the Flames and the fucking Oilers back-to-back, so barring going 9-0-0 to finish out the season, we're probably SOL. Shame. The playoff atmosphere was great last year, even though it ended in disappointment.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

RIP Simmonds love ya miss ya

but Voracek now tied with the league lead in scoring :mark:

Get yourself over, Jake! Solidify yourself as an upper midcard guy!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

after a Sens fan told me they wouldn't trade Hammond for Price I am thoroughly enjoying watching Hammond crash back down to earth.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RatedR10 said:


> after a Sens fan told me they wouldn't trade Hammond for Price I am thoroughly enjoying watching Hammond crash back down to earth.


I'm not. Dude is abso-fucking-lutely destroying my goalie stats in fantasy hockey.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> I'm not. Dude is abso-fucking-lutely destroying my goalie stats in fantasy hockey.


Hopefully you had Hammond for most his run, so there's plenty to be happy about. 

It could be worse. You could have Lil Jimmy Howard

This guy is simply just the drizzling shits. Let in 8 goals on like his last 30 shots.

:haha


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Pens with a positively embarrassing effort tonight. #SaveUsGeno71 

Sabres fans actually cheered Coyotes winning goal tonight. Tank for McEichel.



el dandy said:


> Hopefully you had Hammond for most his run, so there's plenty to be happy about.
> 
> It could be worse. You could have Lil Jimmy Howard
> 
> ...


Babcock says Petr Mrazek is the starter for the time being. Whoa. I didn't know Howard was in tank mode.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> I'm not. Dude is abso-fucking-lutely destroying my goalie stats in fantasy hockey.


Well, you had to expect him to come crashing back down to earth eventually. He's played his first 15 games in the league as a 27 year old and has had a really bad year in the AHL this year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Hopefully you had Hammond for most his run, so there's plenty to be happy about.
> 
> It could be worse. You could have Lil Jimmy Howard
> 
> ...


Yeah I've had him for about a month so I've got some good usage out of him. 



RatedR10 said:


> Well, you had to expect him to come crashing back down to earth eventually. He's played his first 15 games in the league as a 27 year old and has had a really bad year in the AHL this year.


Yeah I knew he'd crash sooner or later. Going to give him one more game before I decide to drop him or not.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Weber is out with a lower-body injury. :sodone









Y U DO DIS?


edit: Caps playing Miz's theme right now :mj2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> RIP Simmonds love ya miss ya
> 
> but Voracek now tied with the league lead in scoring :mark:
> 
> Get yourself over, Jake! Solidify yourself as an upper midcard guy!


Crosby is most likely gonna win it, he's played in less games than everyone as well.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Stad said:


> Crosby is most likely gonna win it, he's played in less games than everyone as well.


Of course he is, and now Tavares is heating up.

Regardless, Jake has had a heck of a season. Just a shame the Flyers didn't get more out of the year because of their WOAT defense and a stubborn coach. A wasted season. Don't know how the Leaf fans do this every year.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Big win for the Bruins over Florida. Getting closer to locking up that wild card.

Both Boston and Los Angeles might be low seeds but they'll be dangerous in the first round.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Fuckin leafs :fuckthis 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

3rd overall has slipped away. But at least we're still sitting 4th overall. For now. STOP FUCKING WINNING!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> 3rd overall has slipped away. But at least we're still sitting 4th overall. For now. STOP FUCKING WINNING!


It would have been legitimately close if they had lost last night. WHAT IS THE MOTIVATION GOD DAMN IT?!

Although Deadmonton will be lucky if the win any of their remaining games so it might have been some false hope anyway.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



JM said:


> It would have been legitimately close if they had lost last night. WHAT IS THE MOTIVATION GOD DAMN IT?!
> 
> Although Deadmonton will be lucky if the win any of their remaining games so it might have been some false hope anyway.


Oh yeah, would've been really close. If they didn't win those two games the Oilers would only be one point back with a game in hand. 

Hoping they lose tonight but it's Buffalo so idk. It's on the road so that's good at least, Leafs are (Extra) awful on the road.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Leafs are on fire!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Normal people wait until the fall to burn there Leaves.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

There's the Leafs that we all know and love. 

I will lose my shit if they get McDavid.

The more I think about it, the more I hate the North American draft process. Teams should not be rewarded for being god awful.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Damn, I posted that when they were winning 3-1. They lose 4-3.

Also, Flyers kicked the shit out of the Penguins again

:giroux

I heard Malkin was a scratch tonight because he didn't want to get shut down by Couturier again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

1-0 Detroit, GO RED WINGS

I love my boys so fucking much <3


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


> Damn, I posted that when they were winning 3-1. They lose 4-3.
> 
> Also, Flyers kicked the shit out of the Penguins again
> 
> ...


All of this is true and it disgusts me. Pens without Malkin and Letang are dead in the water. With one of them, they're still only a middle of the pack team in the East playoffs.

The Flyers own Consol Energy Center. Just own it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

There's no way Price isn't playing with an injury right now. Ever since Subban ran into him, he's been off.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Damn the playoff race is tight in both conferences. Would love to see LA get in in the West. Don't really care either way if it's Winnipeg or Calgary who gets the other spot. Would like to see Ottawa in in the East with Detroit or Boston bumped. Would love for both Boston and Detroit to go out with Florida taking a spot but that doesn't seem possible anymore.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> All of this is true and it disgusts me. Pens without Malkin and Letang are dead in the water. With one of them, they're still only a middle of the pack team in the East playoffs.
> 
> The Flyers own Consol Energy Center. Just own it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Fucking embarrassing Red Wings.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



el dandy said:


>


The only thing I really have here is that at least the Penguins don't have to play the Flyers in the playoffs....if they make it. Ugh.

If Couturier was on a team I enjoyed, I would love that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

toews:banderas


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Cleavage said:


> toews:banderas


Yes but gotta love how the Sabres #TankSoHard


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

With the way the Bruins and Sens are playing, there's a very real chance that the Penguins miss the playoffs. Crazy. 

I mean... I wouldn't bet on it, but if they don't make this comeback against the Flyers, they have 3 games left with 95 points, same as the Bruins. The Sens have a game in hand with 92 points. Pens lose this one and the Sens win their next one, suddenly, there's only a 1 point gap and they play each other on Tuesday.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Flyers kicked the shit out of the Penguins again.

Sean Couturier shut down Malkin again LOL


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Pens and Wings both in danger of falling out of the playoffs. Who woulda thunk it? Who are you guys more surprised by? I can't decide, both are pretty shocking.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Penguins tanking after they traded their 1st Round Pick?

:trips7


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*










I mean everyone knows they live and die by Crosby/Malkin, but this is just insane.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> Pens and Wings both in danger of falling out of the playoffs. Who woulda thunk it? Who are you guys more surprised by? I can't decide, both are pretty shocking.


They are both stunning developments. 

As *el dandy* was saying, Couturier seems to have Malkin's number, lol.

Meanwhile the Sharks lose to the Coyotes. :heston :heston :heston


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Leafs beat the Sens in OT, lawl.

Fortunately, Detroit lost in regulation, so Ottawa's only two points back on them, Boston and Pittsburgh now.

Unfortunately, they have fewer ROW than all three teams.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Peter Holland is my favorite Maple Leaf!

This is what it's come to as a Pens fan.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Fuckin' Leafs. Fuckin' Sens. Do they even want to make the playoffs? Don't look like it. I swear if the Leafs fuck themselves out of a top 5 pick...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Also, Jiri Hudler has more points than Stamkos, Getzlaf, and Giroux.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Only little over a week to go until playoffs :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

i chose my team a few weeks ago, LA Kings. 

forgot to mention it to people in here. 

currently up 1-0 against vancouver


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Kenny you follow Hockey?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Yeah some of my mates got me into it. One of my closest mate is a Canucks fan. So this is fun.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Don't make bad choices like being a Canucks fan, or friends with one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I'm a Kings fan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

You should become a LOLeafs fan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

who?


:kobe3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Some team they keep talking about in this thread. I think they are a jr. League team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Do you follow Hockey Eric?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Normally yes but this year I've not seen more than a handful of games.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

What's your team?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I try my best to follow Chicago but I'm out of market so if anything I mostly follow The Wild.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

This is a fucking close game. 

Kings still 1-0 up, with 12 mins left in the 3rd period.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

nucks win, big 2 points.

kings vs flames could determine the last spot


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

leafs time will come once joff hits the ice


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

fuck sake.

all my sport teams have done nothing this week.

Western Sydney Wanderers (Australian Soccer), Liverpool (English Premier League), Sydney Roosters (Rugby League) and now L.A. Kings.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

San Jose Sharks officially eliminated from playoff contention with a loss to the Dallas Stars. 

"This is the way the world ends... Not with a bang but a whimper..."


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

i just saw you post that in the catbox :side:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Was at the game. Fuck outta here w/ Kopitar in the shootout. Bastards are basically out of contention now :mark:

Should potentially be a great playoffs with all the Canadian teams. Will be going for all of them minus the habs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

LOL Canadian Teams that don't have Carey Price...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

it's a shame that the Norris trophy is determined by offense only. The fact that Karlsson is probably going to win it is a joke.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Looks like Ottawa doesn't want to be in the playoffs after all...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Ok, maybe they'd like to be in the playoffs.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> Looks like Ottawa doesn't want to be in the playoffs after all...


Looks like they wanted it afterall.

edit: too slow :hmm:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

The Pens' collapse is real. Wow.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Pittsburgh :ti

stad and maelstrom your thoughts on these developments?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Champ said:


> Pittsburgh :ti
> 
> stad and maelstrom your thoughts on these developments?


Devastation.

But I can't say I'm surprised. Anyone who has followed the Penguins closely knows they are basically Crosby, Malkin, Hornqvist, and everyone else. Malkin isn't healthy. If they had clinched, he would still be resting his ankle or whatever his lower body injury really is.

The problem is there is no supporting cast. There's no homegrown talent at forward. I think maybe Ryan Malone was the last forward the Penguins draft and developed that wasn't a top 5 pick.

They could still make the playoffs but they are cannon fodder for a real contender even if they do make it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Jesus Christ Ottawa, you are taking years off my life right now.

Detroit 97 - 2 GR
Pittsburgh 96 - 2 GR
Boston 95 - 3 GR
Ottawa 95 - 2 GR

One of Det/Bos/Ott getting the 3 spot in the Atlantic and the other top 2 getting wildcards. GD this is exciting/heart attacking inducing.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Man, Calgary is going to be going crazy on Thursday if the Flames clinch! 

A team that, at the beginning of the season, many predicted would finish in the bottom five, can possibly make the playoffs. With the injuries to Giordano, Ramo, Smid, and others throughout the season, this would make it even more amazing to see!

Go Flames!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Calgary and Ottawa are similarly situated. Overachieving teams who are a great story but I'm not sure either of them would scare the other playoff teams.

Now Washington looks scary. They are thumping the Bruins 3-0. The lower seeds in the East are all playing like crap. If only Columbus had been healthy all year, they could have sneaked into that mess.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Thank you Washington.

At the beginning of the year, I believe I predicted Calgary to go 0-82 this year.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Kings vs. Flames tonight for most of the playoff spot marbles.

Bruins and Panthers knotted up. Same with Habs and Bruins. Sens up 3 on the Rangers.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

The Bruins really don't want to make the playoffs.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Wings just guaranteed a playoff spot. Bruins may have just guaranteed no player spot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

CAREY PRICE HAS THE FRANCHISE RECORD FOR WINS BY A HABS GOALIE!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHFHJFKHSDJFKBDFVHJFDBK


THANK YOU, FLORIDA

LGRW, BITCH


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

lol @ boston


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

nice win for Calgary.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Detroit has never missed the playoffs in my lifetime


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

GOAL!!! 

2-1 SHARKS!!!

BRYAN LERG SCORES IN HIS FIRST NHL GAME!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Awesome that the Flames are in the playoffs!!!! 

This team has worked hard all season long, they deserve to be in the playoffs. Heck, this was supposed to be a bottom five team. Calgary is going crazy right now, and we haven't even reached game 1. Safe to say playoff fever has hit this city!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

God damn Kings.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

OTTAWA!!!!! FLORIDA!!!!!

Missed the games tonight but couldn't be happier.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

FUCK THE BRUINS :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Flames and Jets clinch playoff spots simultaneously.

LMFAO @ Atlanta.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Ottawa has a chance to be the 5th Canadian team in the playoffs. 

feelsgoodman :mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Guys.. no matter how tough or frustrating times may get with your favorite team, just remember one thing...












































































at least you're not a Predators fan.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

IIHF World Championship for global supremecy is a lil under 3 weeks away, my excitement level is beyond believable.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

can't believe the kings couldn't find a way to get in. I guess CORSI doesn't mean everything after all.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I actually hope the Bruins don't make the playoffs. It's only the way for important changes to the team and that is the GM and Coach need to go. It's time for a much needed change.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

So happy that the Kings didn't make it!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I wanted to see LA vs Chicago again just cause they always put on a show. Plus Carter is one of my fav players in the league.

Calgary is the team I root for the most after the Leafs tho so hopefully they do well.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I wanted to see LA vs Chicago again just cause they always put on a show. Plus Carter is one of my fav players in the league.
> 
> Calgary is the team I root for the most after the Leafs tho so hopefully they do well.


Chicago is my team so that's why I'm glad LA isn't in  don't want a repeat of last year hahaha


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

If I never heard CORSI ever again in my lifetime, that would be great.

C'mon Ottawa.

And I am going to die of laughter when LA wins the draft lottery.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Sens are in, Bruins or Pens are out. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Senators.......PLAYOFFS!!!!!!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

5 Canadian teams in the playoffs. Love it!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Playoff scenarios, anyone?

*Western Conference*
*Central Division*

St. Louis Blues [C1]
-If Anaheim wins, St. Louis will face [WC1] Minnesota
-If Anaheim loses, St. Louis will face [WC2] Winnipeg

Nashville Predators [C2]
-Nashville will face [C3] Chicago

Chicago Blackhawks [C3]
-Chicago will face [C2] Nashville

Minnesota Wild [WC1]
-If Anaheim wins, Minnesota will face St. Louis [C1]
-If Anaheim loses, Minnesota will face Anaheim [P1]

Winnipeg Jets [WC2]
-If Anaheim wins, Winnipeg will face Anaheim [P1]
-If Anaheim loses, Winnipeg will face St. Louis [C1]


*Pacific Division*

Anaheim Ducks [P1]
-If Anaheim wins, Anaheim will face Winnipeg [WC2]
-If Anaheim loses, Anaheim will face Minnesota [WC1]

Vancouver Canucks [P2]
-Vancouver will face [P3] Calgary

Calgary Flames [P3]
-Calgary will face [P2] Vancouver


*Eastern Conference*
*Atlantic Division*

Montreal Canadiens [??]
-If Montreal wins or loses in overtime/shootout *OR* Tampa Bay loses, Montreal clinches [A1] and will face [WC2] Detroit/Ottawa
-If Montreal loses in regulation *AND* Tampa Bay wins, Montreal clinches [A2] and will face [A3] Ottawa/Detroit

Tampa Bay Lightning [??]
-If Tampa Bay wins *AND* Montreal loses in regulation, Tampa Bay clinches [A1] and will face [WC2] Detroit/Ottawa
-If Tampa Bay loses *OR* Montreal wins or loses in overtime/shootout, Tampa Bay clinches [A2] and will face [A3] Ottawa/Detroit

Ottawa Senators [??]
-If Detroit loses in regulation, Ottawa clinches [A3] and will face [A2] Tampa Bay/Montreal
-If Detroit wins or loses in overtime/shootout, Ottawa clinches [WC1] and will face [A1] Montreal/Tampa Bay

Detroit Red Wings [??]
-If Detroit wins or loses in overtime/shootout, Detroit clinches [A3] and will face [A2] Tampa Bay/Montreal
-If Detroit loses in regulation, Detroit clinches [WC1] and will face [A1] Montreal/Tampa Bay

Boston Bruins [??]
-If Boston wins *AND* Pittsburgh loses, Boston clinches [WC2] and will face [M1] N.Y. Rangers
-If Boston loses *OR* Pittsburgh wins *OR* Pittsburgh loses in overtime/shootout and Boston wins in a shootout, Boston will miss the playoffs


*Metropolitan Division*

New York Rangers [M1]
-If Pittsburgh wins *OR* Boston loses *OR* Pittsburgh loses in overtime/shootout and Boston wins in a shootout, N.Y. Rangers will face [WC2] Pittsburgh
-If Boston wins *AND* Pittsburgh loses, N.Y. Rangers will face [WC2] Boston

Washington Capitals [??]
-If N.Y. Islanders lose, Washington clinches [M2] and will face [M3] N.Y. Islanders
-If N.Y. Islanders win, Washington clinches [M3] and will face [M2] N.Y. Islanders

New York Islanders [??]
-If N.Y. Islanders win, N.Y. Islanders clinch [M2] and will face [M3] Washington
-If N.Y. Islanders lose, N.Y. Islanders clinch [M3] and will face [M2] Washington

Pittsburgh Penguins [??]
-If Pittsburgh wins *OR* Boston loses *OR* Pittsburgh loses in overtime/shootout and Boston wins in a shootout, Pittsburgh clinches [WC2] and will face [M1] N.Y. Rangers
-If Boston wins *AND* Pittsburgh loses, Pittsburgh will miss the playoffs

--------

Any questions? :kobe3


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Playoff scenarios, anyone?
> 
> *Western Conference*
> *Central Division*
> ...


much scenario, many wow and I mean wow hahaha


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



The Storm said:


> much scenario, many wow and I mean wow hahaha


Strangest one is by far Boston/Pittsburgh.

If Pittsburgh loses in regulation and Boston picks up a loser point, Pittsburgh still goes to the playoffs because they'll be ahead on ROW.

However, if Pittsburgh loses in OT/SO and Boston wins, Boston goes to the playoffs because they'll be tied in ROW and it will go to the next tiebreaker, which is H2H points. Since they played three games against each other, the _first_ of the two games played in Pittsburgh (which Boston won in overtime) won't count. Instead, the _second_ game played in Pittsburgh (which Boston won in regulation) will. Since Pittsburgh won the lone game in Boston in overtime, the points advantage will go to Boston, 3-2. Had it been the other way around and they counted the _first_ game instead of the _second_ game, it would be a 3-3 tie, and they would move on to goal differential, which would send Pittsburgh to the playoffs (unless Boston were to win by six goals tonight).

That H2H points tiebreaker could also come into play if the Islanders pick up a loser point, which would leave them tied with the Capitals in both points and ROW. However, they actually played two games in each city, and Washington has the advantage there, so the Islanders need to win outright to get home ice for that series.

EDIT — Looks like I forgot one scenario. If Boston wins in a _shootout_ and Pittsburgh loses in OT/SO, Pittsburgh gets the playoff spot.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Strangest one is by far Boston/Pittsburgh.
> 
> If Pittsburgh loses in regulation and Boston picks up a loser point, Pittsburgh still goes to the playoffs because they'll be ahead on ROW.
> 
> ...


Holy moly, tonight's a big night for playoff spots, Pittsburgh and Boston are the only 2 who haven't clinched yeah?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



The Storm said:


> Holy moly, tonight's a big night for playoff spots, Pittsburgh and Boston are the only 2 who haven't clinched yeah?


Yeah, they're fighting for the last playoff spot.

Ottawa clinched earlier today with a win over Philly. West was settled the other night when Calgary beat L.A., clinching spots for both the Flames and Jets.

Scoreboard Watch:
*Detroit* — 1
Carolina — 0
(2nd Intermission)

*Pittsburgh* — 1
Buffalo — 0
(2nd Period)

*Montreal* — 2
Toronto — 3
(2nd Period)

Columbus — 1
*N.Y. Islanders* — 1
(2nd Period)

*Tampa Bay* — 1
*Boston* — 1
(2nd Period)


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, they're fighting for the last playoff spot.
> 
> Ottawa clinched earlier today with a win over Philly. West was settled the other night when Calgary beat L.A., clinching spots for both the Flames and Jets.
> 
> ...


Lowkey hoping that Pittsburgh loses hahaha


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I posted that and the Lightning immediately scored. So I edited it, and the Bruins answered right away. :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Bernier fucking up tonight. 2 of the 3 goals against us have been on him.

We're playing pretty well overall, though, imo.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Have my Kessel jersey on for what could potentially be his final game as a Leaf. :vince7:batista3:grande:cry

Sweet, sweet, Phil, we harely knew ye. hillip


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> Have my Kessel jersey on for what could potentially be his final game as a Leaf. :vince7:batista3:grande:cry
> 
> Sweet, sweet, Phil, we harely knew ye. hillip


All of those emotes besides the Kessel one must be how it feels to be a Leaf fan


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Bruins eliminated. Pens will face Rangers.

Red Wings clinch 3 spot in Atlantic. Looking like Habs/Sens and Bolts/Wings.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Damn pesky Pens! I doubt they make it out of the first round regardless.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



The Storm said:


> All of those emotes besides the Kessel one must be how it feels to be a Leaf fan


BINGO! Exactly how it feels. :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

fitting ending for this atrocious season

but on the bright side FUCK THE BRUINS :hb


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Awful season but a potentially sweet reward at the draft


I can't wait for King Joffrey to be with the big club. I want Dylan Strome in the draft assuming we don't win the lottery.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Go Ducks!!!! No Excuses this season! Time to take the Cup!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Rooting for the Islanders in the playoffs. Really like their team, great group. Tavares, Okposo, Boychuk, not to mention my boys Kulemin and Grabo. Hope they can make a nice run.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Doubt it will happen since they are up against The Blues but I'd like to see The Wild go somewhere this year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

My initial gut instincts:

Ottawa over Montreal in 7
Tampa over Detroit in 5
NY Rangers over Pittsburgh in 5
Washington over NY Islanders in 7
St. Louis over Minnesota in 7
Chicago over Nashville in 6
Anaheim over Winnipeg in 5
Vancouver over Calgary in 6.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Kiss my ass, Boston

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Now that teams are a lock, it's time for my playoff tiers. 

*A Tier*

Calgary, Vancouver

*B Tier*

Winnipeg, Ottawa, Minnesota, NY Islanders, Tampa

*C Tier*

Detroit, St. Louis, Nashville, Anaheim

*D Tier*

Chicago, NY Rangers

*Fuck Off* 

Montreal


Should be fun. Have an 81% chance of going home at least somewhat happy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

A Tier - AMERICA 

Z - Tier - LOLCANADA teams and Detoilet


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Agreed. Everyone from Canada is a scrub.

you guys should just get rid of Toews. we'll throw you a real american like David Booth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Nah I just don't like most of the Canadian teams. Well mostly the ones out west. Winnipeg is okay, no problems with The Habs and most of the time I forget Ottawa has a team and the Leafs aren't going anywhere ever year so I treat them with indifference.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I like all the Canadian teams besides Montreal and Winnpeg


What I think will happen

Rangers over Pens in 5- Pittsburgh just isn't a good team. 
Islanders over Capitals in 7- This is going to be a great series either way imo
Canadiens over Senators in 7- I hate Montreal but I feel like they're the favorites
Lightning over Red Wings in 5- Tampa is younger, faster, and overall better

Blues over Jets in 6- This series is the least appealing to me
Hawks over Preds in 6- I don't think Nashville has the firepower to win this
Ducks over Wild in 7- Both of these teams are pretty good and it could go either way
Canucks over Flames in 7- Looking forward to this series. Could go either way, but I'll pick Vancouver


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

NONIS FIRED! 

Carlyle gone, Nonis gone, Clarkson gone, all the right moves. Breath of fresh air with this team.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Winnipeg is gonna upset Anaheim.

Every playoff bracket I make on NHL.com ends in the Rangers vs. Predators in the finals.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Rockstar said:


> Rooting for the Islanders in the playoffs. Really like their team, great group. Tavares, Okposo, Boychuk, not to mention my boys Kulemin and Grabo. Hope they can make a nice run.


Doubt they even make it past the Capitals, they've struggled down the stretch just as much as the Pens have.



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I like all the Canadian teams besides Montreal and Winnpeg
> 
> 
> What I think will happen
> ...


Pittsburgh would be good if they weren't missing Letang, Maatta and Dupuis, would probably give the Rangers a run for their money, at least they're the underdogs for once and won't have the pressure on em so we'll see what happens.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



> Chicago Blackhawks forward Patrick Kane is expected to be cleared for full contact practice on Monday.
> 
> According to Pat Boyle of CSN Chicago, Kane, who has been out of the lineup since Feb. 24 with a fractured left clavicle, has benefited from on-ice workouts while Chicago concluded the regular season on a two-game road trip.
> 
> ...


:sodone 

This series will be the death of me, one way or another. :done


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

This is a tough year to predict. Everything's pretty wide open. I wouldn't be shocked if both teams I picked to go to the Cup Finals end up getting knocked out in the first round.

Anyway, give me...

*Eastern Conference*

Montreal Canadiens over Ottawa Senators in 7
Detroit Red Wings over Tampa Bay Lightning in 7
New York Rangers over Pittsburgh Penguins in 5
Washington Capitals over New York Islanders in 6

Montreal Canadiens over Detroit Red Wings in 5
Washington Capitals over New York Rangers in 7

Washington Capitals over Montreal Canadiens in 6

*Western Conference*

St. Louis Blues over Minnesota Wild in 7
Chicago Blackhawks over Nashville Predators in 6
Winnipeg Jets over Anaheim Ducks in 7
Vancouver Canucks over Calgary Flames in 6

Chicago Blackhawks over St. Louis Blues in 7
Vancouver Canucks over Winnipeg Jets in 6

Chicago Blackhawks over Vancouver Canucks in 4

*Stanley Cup Finals*

Chicago Blackhawks over Washington Capitals in 6


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

I got Ducks over Rangers


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Predictions

*Eastern Conference*
Ottawa Senators over Montreal Canadiens in 7
Tampa Bay Lightning over Detroit Red Wings in 5
New York Rangers over Pittsburgh Penguins in 5
New York Islanders over Washington Capitals in 7

Tampa Bay Lightning over Ottawa Senators 
New York Rangers over New York Islanders

New York Rangers over Tampa Bay Lightning 

*Western Conference*
St. Louis Blues over Minnesota Wild in 7
Chicago Blackhawks over Nashville Predators in 6
Anaheim Ducks over Winnipeg Jets in 6
Vancouver Canucks over Calgary Flames in 5

Chicago Blackhawks over St. Louis Blues 
Anaheim Ducks over Vancouver Canucks 

Chicago Blackhawks over Anaheim Ducks 

*Stanley Cup Finals*
New York Rangers over Chicago Blackhawks


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*

Surprised more people aren't talking the Wild to beat the Blues, they've been one of the best teams in hockey since acquiring Dubnyk. I've got them going to the finals but losing to the Rangers.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Stad said:


> Surprised more people aren't talking the Wild to beat the Blues, they've been one of the best teams in hockey since acquiring Dubnyk. I've got them going to the finals but losing to the Rangers.


I had the Wild beating the Blues originally. I've switched it three times, can't decide. I'll probably change it again before the playoffs start. Had both the Blues and Wild losing to the Hawks, however.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: let's talk about The Leafs and how they should win the cup this year except they won't and we're all delusional discussion thread*



Stad said:


> Surprised more people aren't talking the Wild to beat the Blues, they've been one of the best teams in hockey since acquiring Dubnyk. I've got them going to the finals but losing to the Rangers.


Those are two legit Cup contenders facing off in Round 1, just like last year's St. Louis/Chicago series.

I came extremely close to picking the Wild because they're dangerous and Dubnyk is on fucking fire, but St. Louis is so talented. It should be a slugfest.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*ROUND 1*
NY Rangers defeat Pittsburgh 4-1.
Washington defeats NY Islanders 4-2.
Montreal defeats Ottawa 4-2.
Tampa Bay defeats Detroit 4-0.

St. Louis defeats Minnesota 4-3.
Chicago defeats Nashville 4-2.
Winnipeg defeats Anaheim 4-3.
Vancouver defeats Calgary 4-2.

*ROUND 2*
NY Rangers defeat Washington 4-3.
Tampa Bay defeats Montreal 4-3.

Chicago defeats St. Louis 4-2.
Vancouver defeats Winnipeg 4-2.

*ROUND 3*
NY Rangers defeat Tampa Bay 4-3.

Chicago defeats Vancouver 4-1.

*ROUND 4*
NY Rangers defeat Chicago 4-3.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Rangers over Pens in 5
Sens over Habs in 6
Wings over Lightning in 6
Isles over Caps in 7

Ducks over Jets in 5
Canucks over Flames in 6
Blackhawks over Preds in 6
Blues over Wild in 5


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Rangers over Pens in 5
Habs over Sens in 5
Wings over Lightning in 6
Caps over Isles in 7

Ducks over Jets in 5
Canucks over Flames in 6
Blackhawks over Preds in 6
Blues over Wild in 5


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Stad giving The Wild some praise

bama


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

It's that time again, boys.

http://bracketchallenge.nhl.com/?locale=en&intcmpid=bc2015-picks-672x412-na&navid=DL|NHL|home


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I see a whole lot people have the Wings over the Lighting 

Not me Lighting in 6


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Rangers over Pens in 4
Habs over Sens in 6
Lightning over Wings in 5
Caps over Isles in 6

Ducks over Jets in 5
Canucks over Flames in 6
Blackhawks over Preds in 7
Blues over Wild in 6

If STL doesn't win the Stanley then I'd like for the Rangers to win it, King Henrik is my favourite player and he deserves a stanley the most. If not NYR then Caps because Ovechkin.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



jtbest said:


> I see a whole lot people have the Wings over the Lighting
> 
> Not me Lighting in 6


Lightning will win that series easily, they should anyway.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

lel, the last time we played tampa we shut them out 4-0. plus we have a slightly better CORSI :jay2

seriously though, MRAZEK will make sure that the Wings come through.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



jtbest said:


> I see a whole lot people have the Wings over the Lighting
> 
> Not me Lighting in 6


Wings stumbled a lot near the end of the season. Looked like they may fall out of the playoffs at one point. Not to mention their goaltending issues. I'd be quite surprised if they went over the Bolts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

My off season thread title was a big hit last year. You guys all suck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Didn't look at anyone else's predicts. Crazy year coming up. So much up in the air. Excited for it, even if my team will be counting lightbulbs in 6 games.

First Round
Canadiens over Senators in 6
Lightning over Red Wings in 5
Rangers over Penguins in 6
Capitals over Islanders in 7

Wild over Blues in 6
Blackhawks over Predators in 7
Ducks over Jets in 4
Canucks over Flames in 7

Second Round
Canadiens over Lightning in 7
Capitals over Rangers in 6

Wild over Blackhawks in 7
Ducks over Canucks in 5

Conference Finals
Capitals over Canadiens in 6

Wild over Ducks in 7

Stanley Cup Finals
Wild over Capitals in 6

Wouldn't be surprised if they are all wrong.



JM said:


> My off season thread title was a big hit last year. You guys all suck.


The Maple Leafs are 1 of 30 teams. More than half the teams are still playing. It's not off-season. When the Penguins lose, it's not off-season. When Bettman is boo'ed mercilessly and hands the Cup to a bearded captain then it's off-season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The Maple Leafs are 1 of 30 teams. More than half the teams are still playing. It's not off-season. When the Penguins lose, it's not off-season. When Bettman is boo'ed mercilessly and hands the Cup to a bearded captain then it's off-season.



Who called captain serious? :draper2



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> It's that time again, boys.
> 
> http://bracketchallenge.nhl.com/?locale=en&intcmpid=bc2015-picks-672x412-na&navid=DL|NHL|home


:lmao :bieksa

I'll kill you if you're right.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



obby said:


> :lmao :bieksa
> 
> I'll kill you if you're right.


Trust me, I'd love for my predictions to be wrong.









The entertainment value in Winnipeg upsetting Anaheim would be amazing.

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1

Both Winnipeg/Vancouver or Winnipeg/Calgary Round 2 would be highly entertaining. So would Anaheim/Vancouver tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'm from Chicago but I live in Minnesota and I really hope this is The Wilds year to make people take notice. If Dubs can keep up his play in net like he has been that is an acceptional well rounded group that deserves some recognition.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Changed my mind again and put the Wild over the Blues. Will probably change it again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I have 0 confidence in picking a winner in either conference. 

Going to be so good to see a White Out in Winnipeg again a week from now. Those fans deserve it so much.

Tampa, NY Rangers, and Anaheim are the only three teams in the first round that I am even semi-confident about winning their series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> It's that time again, boys.
> 
> http://bracketchallenge.nhl.com/?locale=en&intcmpid=bc2015-picks-672x412-na&navid=DL|NHL|home


:lol Repped. This is awesome, Jason.



JM said:


> My off season thread title was a big hit last year. You guys all suck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hello JM.

I like the title. 

You could say, this year in particular, I am empathetic toward you and your thread title... :cry


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Capitals are winning it this year!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Eastern Conference*
Montreal Canadiens over Ottawa Senators in 6
Tampa Bay Lightning over Detroit Red Wings in 7
New York Rangers over Pittsburgh Penguins in 7
Washington Capitals over New York Islanders in 6

Tampa Bay Lightning over Montreal Canadiens
New York Rangers over New York Islanders 

New York Rangers over Tampa Bay Lightning 

*Western Conference*
St. Louis Blues over Minnesota Wild in 5
Chicago Blackhawks over Nashville Predators in 5
Anaheim Ducks over Winnipeg Jets in 6
Vancouver Canucks over Calgary Flames in 6

Chicago Blackhawks over St. Louis Blues 
Anaheim Ducks over Vancouver Canucks 

Chicago Blackhawks over Anaheim Ducks 

*Stanley Cup Finals*
Chicago Blackhawks over New York Rangers

The winner of the St. Louis/Chicago series is winning the cup. Shame that can't be the WCF.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I want Vancouver and Montreal in the SCF and they go to a Game 7 and no matter which team wins, there will be massive riots.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

If the Habs go to the finals I'll cry tears of joy. If it goes to game 7 I'll have non-stop anxiety. 

Less than 24 hours until the playoffs begin!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*






TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I don't see any Canadian teams standing after round 2.

Jets, I can't see beating Anaheim. Whoever wins between Calgary and Vancouver I definitely cannot see beating Anaheim. And then on the other side, whomever wins between Ottawa and Montreal I can't see getting past Tampa Bay.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Gonna give my predictions based on my limited knowledge for the hell of it :jordan

*East*
Senators over Canadiens in 7
Lightning over Red Wings in 5
Rangers over Penguins in 5
Islanders over Capitals in 7

Lightning over Senators in 6
Rangers over Islanders in 7

Rangers over Lightning in 7

*West*
Ducks over Jets in 6
Flames over Canucks in 7
Blues over Wild in 6
Blackhawks overs Predators in 6

Ducks over Flames in 6
Blackhawks over Blues in 7

Blackhawks over Ducks in 7

*Finals*
Rangers over Blackhawks in 7


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

the REAL playoff is on Saturday.

Hockey gods, you owe the Flyers a #1 overall pick after fucking them over in 2007.

Should've had Patrick Kane :cry


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wow people counting The Wild out already. Blues/Wild will be a competitive match up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

^^^ I think they can make run. St. Louis is on the brink of turning into the new San Jose Sharks (if they don't underachieve and finally make it to the Conference Finals)

*Round 1*
- ANA over ATL in 5
- CGY over VAN in 5
- MIN over STL in 6
- CHI over NSH in 7

- MTL over OTT in 7
- TB over DET in 4
- NYR over PIT in 5
- NYI over WSH in 7

*Round 2*
- ANA over CGY in 5
- MIN over CHI in 7
- MTL over TB in 5
- NYR over NYI in 6

*Round 3*
- ANA over MIN in 6
- MTL over NYR in 6


*Stanley Cup Final*
- MTL over ANA in 5


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yeah with Dubby in net they are a good solid well rounded team. It's not 2009 anymore when they were awful. 

St. Louis is good too but they have a habit of choking. Wild could win and go far in the SCP.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

playoff hockey only 2 hours away!!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Someone should tell Markov the puck is supposed to go in the other net. Or not. #FuckTheHabs


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

PK Subban, you fucking goon. you better not have broken Stone's arm.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Montreal Ottawa has been great so far. Hamburglar has been.been a bit shamy tho. Subban I thought broke stones hand but I guess not


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

THEIR COACH THREATENED OUR TEAM AND TRIED FORCING THE LEAGUE'S HAND :ti

what a fucking rookie. We already got in his head with the slash and beating them without our two best skaters.

Rough second half to the first period, but they responded so well in the second and shut it down in the third. Fucking beautiful. Bring on these guys for game 2.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

fuck the habs


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

The Hawks would go into OT in game 1 of round 1. I swear the Hawks have to have the most OT playoff games ever just because of the last like 5 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> The Hawks would go into OT in game 1 of round 1. I swear the Hawks have to have the most OT playoff games ever just because of the last like 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow the Preds are gonna get screwed. That was a horrid no call.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Darling putting the team on his back.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

that was one of the best OT periods I've ever seen


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

hope canucks beat calgary


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hawks win. Great game. Hope it goes 7.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

FLAMES


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Habs/Sens was pure entertainment. :ha Amazing.

Hiller stood on his head. If he can keep playing like that, Calgary will succeed.

Nashville WHAT ARE YOU DOING??? IS THIS A FUCKING GAME TO YOU? GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER M8s.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KENNY said:


> hope canucks beat calgary


No Kenny. No. This is a dark path you are taking that you cannot return from.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

McQueen is evil, Kenny. Don't listen to him.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Scott Darling came out of nowhere.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Oh my God. That Habs/Sens game was off the charts. Dat 2nd period!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

to the one person in the world who had Brian Flynn in their playoff pool, congrats.

Was surprized at how much better the Islanders were than Washington last night.

And I'm an Ottawa fan, but I would have been upset if PK got suspended for any more games.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

No suspension for Subban and Patches looks on pace to be back in the lineup tomorrow night. :mark: We already beat 'em without Patches and Subban (for half a game).

Pacioretty - Desharnais - Smith-Pelly
Galchenyuk - Plekanec - Gallagher
De la Rose - Eller - Weise
Prust - Mitchell - Flynn


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Don't get embarrassed, Penguins. Please.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Never change, Flower. :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Never change, Flower. :lmao


I saw someone on the Hockey News say the only chance the Penguins have to win the series is if Fleury steals it for them.

So basically no chance.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

MRAZEK with a 44 save performance tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:

DATSYUK aka GOATSYUK scoring the fastest goal to open a period in playoff history :mark:

good win. we can't allow the Bolts to get away with that many shots going forward though bama4


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I hate that Detroit/Tampa Bay series because on the one hand, I absolutely fucking loathe the Red Wings. But on the other hand, I love being right.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOO FUCK YES


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Business picking up in both the late games.

2-1 Wilds in the 3rd. 2-1 Jets. JETS in the 2nd.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

never change St. Louis.

Still feel confident about Tampa in 5. They were so much better. Except for the actual scoring part.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Would be surprised if Tampa lost this series


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Never change, Flower. :lmao


He was excellent tonight.

He won't be the reason we lose this series.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Stad said:


> He was excellent tonight.
> 
> He won't be the reason we lose this series.


He was on point after the two goals he let in, but they were pretty brutal.

You aren't going to score too many on the Rangers, so you can't afford to give up soft goals like that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

He was the only reason they had a chance to win that game lol, usually he'd collapse after giving up a 1st goal like that but be bounced back nicely. Stopped 36 of 38 shots and a lot of them were grade a chances off of turnovers.

Like I said, I'm not worried about him whatsoever, this team has bigger issues to worry about.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Flyers let go of Berube

Praise be to Allah!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Corey Perry is god


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Flyers let go of Berube
> 
> Praise be to Allah!


I'm hoping they hire Bylsma lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> He was on point after the two goals he let in, but they were pretty brutal.
> 
> You aren't going to score too many on the Rangers, so you can't afford to give up soft goals like that.





Stad said:


> Like I said, I'm not worried about him whatsoever, this team has bigger issues to worry about.





el dandy said:


> Flyers let go of Berube
> 
> Praise be to Allah!





Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Corey Perry is god


:yes

All true. Fleury isn't the Pens biggest problem but it's only because their problems are great and they are many. I'm not sure what on earth Paul Martin was doing on that opening goal but it deflated the team. Nash is a shooter but it was a slapper from the boards.

Oh my the Babock derby this offseason is going to be monstrous. Flyers, Leafs, Sabres, Penguins, basically every team that thinks they coach is a B+ or below. Babcock will honestly be the hottest UFA out there including the players.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Lottery tomorrow :mark:

9.5% :mark:




JUST DON'T GO TO EDMONTON


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'd love to see the Leafs win the lottery. That would be bedlam. Also agree that Edmonton has proven to be a wasteland for players. Buffalo has been a hockey mad city even in the absence of a good team. But knowing Bettman's obsession with hockey working in Phoenix, it might be there.

No Braden Holtby for the Caps tonight. Phillip Grubauer starts. Caps can't go down 2-0 at home. Big night.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I want one of the teams that just missed the playoffs to win the lottery. Like LA or Boston. The older I get, the more I hate the draft lottery system.

C'mon Ottawa, bang one in here.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

fucking habs


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Josi is such a boss


That being said Chicago should go back to Darling imo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

http://i.imgur.com/WqgtFFc.png


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

offside as fuck but nice snipe


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Two solid hockey games going on but other hockey news out of Las Vegas where Kings forward Jarrett Stoll was arrested for cocaine and MDMA possession. Whoa.

The same Jarrett Stoll who is currently dating Erin Andrews. This.....could get interesting.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Erin Andrews 6-7 years ago, I'd care.

She's pretty washed up now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

And there's the Corey Crawford implosion....


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Plz go to 7 games :mark:


I'm thinking game 3 will be


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

PREDS :mark: 

feels so good to be on the right side of an "implosion" for once.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

went heavy on Chicago guys in my pool, so didn't want them to sweep. Them winning in 6 is fine.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

You stay classy, Calgary. :lmao Why is Engelland even in the NHL?


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

That was a terrific effort from Nashville to win today with Weber and Fisher out.

Why the hell did Chicago start Crawford after Darling's performance on wednesday? His PO record is _crawful_ 

I think the winner of the St Louis/Minnesota series will make the SCF.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

The good guys lead 2-0! Subban's rocket, tho. 

I microfractured my voice when Chucky scored in OT.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Meh, I kinda knew that the Flames wouldn't leave Vancouver with a 2-0 series lead. It would have been nice, though. Terrible effort from the Flames, with a few exceptions here and there. Our top line of Gaudreau, Monahan, and Hudler need to get it going, otherwise this series will end quickly. I'm not sure if Monahan and Hudler are battling injuries or what, but they definately aren't playing quite the same.

Here's hoping for a different result in game 3 from the Flames. Hey, I'll take the 1-1 series split, this series is going at least 6, maybe 7.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Shea Weber not traveling to Chicago with the Predators. Only classified as having a lower body injury. Big hole for Nashville.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Good guys :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Fucking Twins are on the channel the superior sport is normally on so the game is on some NBC offshoot I'm not sure I have.

I will shank a bitch if I get cockblocked from watch SCP Hockey because of a fucking Shitty team playing week 2 shitty baseball.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Shea Weber not traveling to Chicago with the Predators. Only classified as having a lower body injury. Big hole for Nashville.


Yeah, I heard about that. They're saying it looks unlikely that Shea will return this series.

Darling named game 3 starter, too. Now all Q' needs to do is demote Rozsival and bring up Rundblad, though you really pick your poison there. Wish we still had TVR healthy.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yeah, Shea's gonna miss at least Games 3 and 4. Don't know about Fisher yet. 

Likely that Jones is gonna get paired up with Josi now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wish they had staggered these first two afternoon games. No reason you shouldn't be able to do the 4 games back to back to back to back.

Starts times of 1, 4, 7, 10 (Eastern time)

that Lightning Rod that shoots out bolts whenever Tampa scores is fucking awesome.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Tampa in 5 appears to be a lock.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

PLEASE Flyers

Gut tells me Flyers, Devils or Hurricanes. Hopefully the ping pong balls bounce the Flyers way.

Kind of have a game 7 feeling in my stomach.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

MCDAVID

SOON

I'm liking our 9% chance you guys.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

you gotta be fucking kidding me


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

LOL OILERS WIN


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

GOD MOTHERFUCKIGN DAMN IT JESUS H CHRIST FUCK 

RIP MCDAVID. CAN'T WAIT FOR ALL 0 OF HIS CUP WINS. GONNA BE ONE HIGHLIGHT REEL FUCKING CAREER.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

It's times like this I wish the NHL draft lottery was rigged.

Fine with it cause Flyers didn't drop to #8 , but JEEZUS Oilers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE OPENING OF THE FAILED DRAFT PICK HALL OF FAME IMO

CONSISTING OF 90% OILERS PLAYERS OF COURSE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

:done


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

seriously, fuck the oilers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Honestly I'd have taken the Kings over the Oilers here and I'm not fucking kidding.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Oilers have X-Pac heat.

Fingers crossed McDavid pulls a Lindros. Oilers don't deserve McDavid.

Also, LOL BUFFALO. What a giant jobber that city is. They can't win nuttin. I know they'll still get Eichel, but LOL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Somewhere someone is about to be crying on the inside with The Rolling Stones' "you can't always get what you want" in their head after they get drafted by Edmonton


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

we should trade edmonton for a proven goalscorer in JVR

what a bargain that would be for them :ayoade


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

i was ok with anyone winning besides them. to get 4 1st overall picks and in bettwen the 3rd pick and like the 6th pick and get Nurse and Drasitl is fucking crazy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*











the next Nugent Hopkins, ladies and gents


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Leafs were 6 points away from having McDavid. Could've been the Leafs had they been just a lil bit worse.

Can't wait to see who HEXY picks for the Flyers! The scouting staff has been in place for many years and have hit on all of their 1st round picks (suck in the 2nd and 3rd, but damnit they nail their 1st round picks). Provorov or Rantanen PLZ


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

for what it's worth the oilers have now taken their rightful place as my third most hated team in the league 

fuck those guys


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

please pull an eric lindros


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

On the bright side, he's not in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

there is no bright side. there is no god. Fuck the Oilers. Right in the ass. 


#salty


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I feel worst of all for Buffalo.

That city can never catch a break. Bad Luck Buffalo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I wanted Buffalo to win if TO didn't. Idc if they're in the same division. They deserve him. Least they'll get Eichel.

Didn't want EDM cause fuck those bastards

Didn't want PHX cause of their lack of fans but wouldn't have minded cause Domi and Duclair are there


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I am so gotten to right now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'm seething/irate/infuriated/enraged/livid/mad/pissed/salty/angry/sour/bitter/distraught


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yeah I'm glad Arizona fell to 3. Didn't deserve the consolation prize of Eichel.

They have seen the team go the WCF not too long ago, and they still have terrible support. I'm all for giving new cities a chance, but if they don't draw when a team makes the playoffs a few years in a row, then it's time to shut the studio down.

I would've imagined you guys would've been more upset had Buffalo won it. I know people are hot now cause Oilers don't deserve a 4th #1 pick in 6 eyars, but McDavid is now out of the Division and the Conference. Jokes aside about "LOL Leafs playoffs", whenever the Leafs are rebuilt and are hopefully ready in 3-5 years, Buffalo would've been cock blocking any kind of playoff run because, once McDavid hits his prime, that division and playoff would've run through Buffalo. I mean, it may still run through Buffalo depending on how Eichel and the rest of their core turns out, so I digress.

McDavid can rot in obscurity now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Edmonton again

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589592079690432512


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

4363 people viewing the HFBoards main board at this moment.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*










Blueness from the studio background even adds to help portray how ill he is feeling imo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

The tone of his voice :lmao It's full-on "fuck my life"


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> 4363 people viewing the HFBoards main board at this moment.


I already got an infraction for saying fuck edmonton


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I already got an infraction for saying fuck edmonton


This is real :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Yeah I'm glad Arizona fell to 3. Didn't deserve the consolation prize of Eichel.
> 
> They have seen the team go the WCF not too long ago, and they still have terrible support. I'm all for giving new cities a chance, but if they don't draw when a team makes the playoffs a few years in a row, then it's time to shut the studio down.
> 
> ...



Not ready for any silver linings lulz. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> This is real :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's awesome. The difference between McDavid and Eichel's tone is hilarious. McDavid looks crushed


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

McDavid looked like he witnessed his dog get run over right in front him. He looked like he was going to cry. He knows he's doomed.

The winner is Jack Eichel. Instead of ending up in Edmonton or Arizona, he's going to Buffalo, a team with a better young core with the likes of Girgensons, Ristolainen, Zadorov, Kane, Bogosian and Reinhart. They're doing it right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A$AP said:


> This is real :lmao :lmao :lmao


This is amazing lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589608246861660160


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Strom or Hannifan imo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Noah Hanifin isn't falling any lower than 3, brother. Strome is a massive talent though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

What I'm reading from Zona fans on Twitter, they want Strome or Marner. Marner since they have the rest of his line on London already. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> Noah Hanifin isn't falling any lower than 3, brother. Strome is a massive talent though.


I don't expect him to tbh, just want 1 of them


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

EDM gets Gretzky and then McDavid

PIT gets Mario and then Sid



GOD DAMMIT


WE GET LUKE 'cement in my skates' SCHENN THO


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> EDM gets Gretzky and then McDavid
> 
> PIT gets Mario and then Sid
> 
> ...


I wish this were still true. Fuck your mother, Paul Holmgren.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Alright, I'm passed being depressed over the lottery. Fuck the Oilers but the reality of the situation is that the Leafs will be getting an elite prospect.

First off, it obviously takes more than a nice prospect to turn around a tumultuous organization, which is why I'm not gonna ahead of myself. I've just seen too many instances where it does nothing for teams, sometimes it's because the prospect doesn't pan out, other times it's simply because hockey is THE ultimate team sport and 1 player cannot make up for a horrid organization on and off the ice.

I think Marner could be the best of the bunch out of the non McEichel players, but the Leafs already got Joffrey so I don't see them going that route. I'm just watching his highlights and think he's the real deal. If they took him I'd be happy but idk if he is as safe a pick as Hannifin or Strome.

Strome is who I wanted all year long but I'm not quite sure atm. I actually think he has the lowest ceiling out of Marner/Hannifin tbh. I'm not an expert and have been both right and wrong often, but that's just how I feel. I think he is a safer bet to be a good player than Marner, and he might be what TO needs.

Hannifin I think is the best of the 3. I'd love to have him. Can't really say anything negative. 


I'd be thrilled with either of these 3. Excited for Joffrey to maybe be on the team next season. Hopefully Shanny has a fucking plan and TO gets this turned around. Also hopefully the Oilers suck again and get another lottery pick.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589608246861660160


Not information I needed to know tbh

how could you do this to me


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

that tweet just opened up the flood gates


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

K Anaheim, time to stop fucking around and get a goal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Well we (barely) missed out on McDavid. On the bright side we didn't drop a spot though. We'll still get an amazing prospect at 4th. I have a feeling the Yotes will take Marner, so I'll be extremely happy with one of Strome or Hanifin.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

fuck yes. Anaheim with the game winner with 20 seconds left.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


>


I've seen people who've been diagnosed with cancer take news better.

Poor guy. Would love it if he pulled a Eric Lindros/Eli Manning. I think it would be the first time that everyone would unanimously understand.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


>


.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Pens get a little lucky with posts but show some heart in pulling out the win. Best Chris Kunitz game of the year.



el dandy said:


> Poor guy. Would love it if he pulled a Eric Lindros/Eli Manning. I think it would be the first time that everyone would unanimously understand.


This would make the league and the draft exceedingly more interesting. I hope he does it. I was hoping for a McDavid heel turn in the post lottery interview.

Edmonton winning the lottery just proves that karma does not exist. It also proves that the NHL doesn't rig their lottery because it's arguably the worst possible outcome for the player and the league. If the league had any balls, they would have rigged the lottery for Toronto. McDavid in a large revenue driving market in need of a savior would be best for business.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Seriously, is Craig MacTavish sucking Gary Bettman's you know what to get this "Lucky". Since 2010, they have had the #1 pick four times. I hope McDavid pulls a Lindros and says trade me right fucking now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I hope he pulls a Lindros. Playing in Edmonton is the worst thing for his career and he knows that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

He won't pull a Lindros. McDavid seems like a great kid. Lindros, while talented was a royal prick in those days from stuff I've read.


I really hope he refuses but there is no chance in hell imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Alright, I'm passed being depressed over the lottery. Fuck the Oilers but the reality of the situation is that the Leafs will be getting an elite prospect.
> 
> First off, it obviously takes more than a nice prospect to turn around a tumultuous organization, which is why I'm not gonna ahead of myself. I've just seen too many instances where it does nothing for teams, sometimes it's because the prospect doesn't pan out, other times it's simply because hockey is THE ultimate team sport and 1 player cannot make up for a horrid organization on and off the ice.
> 
> ...


If the Leafs do anything but take BPA then they are idiots. Picking anything other than BPA at 4th overall is career suicide for a management team. You can't do it. You can't not draft someone based on who you already have. Injuries happen, trades happen, shit changes. You take that BPA every time at that position. 

Being in London I see Marner a lot. More than any of the top 10 prospects obviously. He's very good. Very skilled. He could end up being the best. I don't know. If the Leafs think he'll be the best then the take him regardless of who they have on the team already. Regardless of who they took in the draft last year. That being said, I doubt they think he's the best and I doubt they take him. He may not be available for the Leafs anyway. He will look very appetizing to Arizona given the fact that they already have Domi and Dvorak.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



JM said:


> If the Leafs do anything but take BPA then they are idiots. Picking anything other than BPA at 4th overall is career suicide for a management team. You can't do it. You can't not draft someone based on who you already have. Injuries happen, trades happen, shit changes. You take that BPA every time at that position.
> 
> Being in London I see Marner a lot. More than any of the top 10 prospects obviously. He's very good. Very skilled. He could end up being the best. I don't know. If the Leafs think he'll be the best then the take him regardless of who they have on the team already. Regardless of who they took in the draft last year. That being said, I doubt they think he's the best and I doubt they take him. He may not be available for the Leafs anyway. He will look very appetizing to Arizona given the fact that they already have Domi and Dvorak.


I want Marner the more I watch highlights and stuff. I just love him more and more, while Strome looks a bit more awkward and stiff.

I'm reading stuff on us trading Kessel for the #6 pick but those are just rumors. I know it prob won't happen. I'd be down for it, even though I really like Phil. I just think it's time to tear it down and get a legit rebuild going. Keep Rielly, King Joff, and just fucking go all out in this draft. Already got 2 picks, maybe add a 3rd and 4th. Imagine getting Marner at 4, and then Crouse at 6. 

Ugh, said I wouldn't get ahead of myself but I am lol.



STILL PISSED EDMONTON WON. Fuck them. 5 cups with Gretzky, Mess, Kurri, Coffey. They go to game 7 of the finals. They have 1 bad stretch of hockey and get rewarded with 4 number 1 picks, including McJesus. Kid even wore blue and white at the event :crying:

Being the Cubs of hockey


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I want Marner the more I watch highlights and stuff. I just love him more and more, while Strome looks a bit more awkward and stiff.
> 
> I'm reading stuff on us trading Kessel for the #6 pick but those are just rumors. I know it prob won't happen. I'd be down for it, even though I really like Phil. I just think it's time to tear it down and get a legit rebuild going. Keep Rielly, King Joff, and just fucking go all out in this draft. Already got 2 picks, maybe add a 3rd and 4th. Imagine getting Marner at 4, and then Crouse at 6.
> 
> ...


Strome is more NHL ready than Marner at this point. That doesn't necessarily matter though. It's not like the Leafs need to rush. Marner would probably get decimated if he played in the NHL next year lulz. 

If Hanifan is there at 4 you have to take him though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hamburgler getting sat down for Game 3 against Montreal. Craig Anderson starts. Desperation is a stinky cologne.

Games at 12, 3, 7, and 10 today.

:saul


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



JM said:


> Strome is more NHL ready than Marner at this point. That doesn't necessarily matter though. It's not like the Leafs need to rush. Marner would probably get decimated if he played in the NHL next year lulz.
> 
> If Hanifan is there at 4 you have to take him though.


I'm fine with either 3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Hamburgler getting sat down for Game 3 against Montreal. Craig Anderson starts. Desperation is a stinky cologne.
> 
> Games at 12, 3, 7, and 10 today.
> 
> :saul


Damn right. It's gonna be a fun Sunday.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



JM said:


> Strome is more NHL ready than Marner at this point. That doesn't necessarily matter though. It's not like the Leafs need to rush. Marner would probably get decimated if he played in the NHL next year lulz.
> 
> If Hanifan is there at 4 you have to take him though.


Yeah, you gotta take Hanifin if he's availabe. He's BPA. It would sting having to pass on the big centre in Strome that we've been missing since Sundin, but you gotta take Hanifin.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

im glad toronto didn't get mcdavid. that's worse than edmonton getting him imo.



okay, it's equally as bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

really dont know where else to put this

seriously considering going

http://premier.ticketek.com.au/shows/show.aspx?sh=IHCLASSI15

CAPTAINS & COACHES:
CANADA - COACH
Wayne Primeau
Ex-NHL Player, 15 seasons
Former Captain of the Philadelphia Flyers
Co-founder of STOPCONCUSSIONS
USA - COACH
Keith Primeau
Ex-NHL player, 14 seasons
Former Toronto Maple Leafs
STOPCONCUSSIONS Ambassador
CANADA - CAPTAIN
Kyle Quincey 
Current NHL player for Detroit Red Wings 
Defense
STOPCONCUSSIONS Ambassador
USA - CAPTAIN
Zenon Konopka
Current NHL player - Free Agent
Center
STOPCONCUSSIONS Ambassador

thoughts?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'm always gonna be hesitant drafting a hyped d-man after luke schenn

just the way it is


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Like today's schedule much better than yesterday's. Having two games at the same time yesterday was idiotic.

poor fans at the Islanders game who weren't even back in their seats yet for Tavares goal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I'm always gonna be hesitant drafting a hyped d-man after luke schenn
> 
> just the way it is


Yeah I could see that. There's no fear for me with Hanifin though. He brings a lot more to the table than Schenn did. I've heard many say Hanifin has no weaknesses, he's solid in every area.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hossa is a mad man today.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

This is what happens when you're missing your teams backbone and heart from the line up in Weber and Fisher. Hope both of them are back as soon as possible, because Jones is clearly not ready to play top pair minutes just yet. Him and Josi were on ice for 3 of the 4 goals scored tonight by Chicago. 

Speaking of scoring, now would've been an opportune time for Neal to step it up a notch and earn his paycheck by scoring a few goals, but no. 

All in all, not surprised by this loss.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> This is what happens when you're missing your teams backbone and heart from the line up in Weber and Fisher. Hope both of them are back as soon as possible, because Jones is clearly not ready to play top pair minutes just yet. Him and Josi were on ice for 3 of the 4 goals scored tonight by Chicago.
> 
> Speaking of scoring, now would've been an opportune time for Neal to step it up a notch and earn his paycheck by scoring a few goals, but no.
> 
> All in all, not surprised by this loss.



Weber is supposed to be back for game 5


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

thank gawd Capitals lost


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Good start for the Sens. Obviously they need this game.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Seeing subban out there makes me wanna puke!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Sucks for the Hamburglar. He's what got them there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'd feel so much better if Ottawa banged in another one.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

My Sens over Habs prediction is looking great, eh!? :rollins3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ottawa.

fuck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> My Sens over Habs prediction is looking great, eh!? :rollins3


The way the Sens season went their Stanley Cup was just getting into the Playoffs lol. That's why I picked them to lose. 

I expected the series to be close though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Dagger right in the heart baby! Dutch Gretzky! Good guys win again after weathering that 1st period storm! Bring on game 4!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

THANK YOU DALE WEISE HOLY SHIT 

I actually feel bad for Ottawa...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



JM said:


> The way the Sens season went their Stanley Cup was just getting into the Playoffs lol. That's why I picked them to lose.
> 
> I expected the series to be close though.


In my defence: I went with the Sens because their forwards were hot and so was their goaltender. The Habs had Patches out and I thought he'd be out longer, plus after Subban and Price they aren't the best team ever (Not that the Sens are).

But Stone got hurt, Patches came back, Habs depth stepped up and Hammond stumbled. Oops.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> In my defence: I went with the Sens because their forwards were hot and so was their goaltender. The Habs had Patches out and I thought he'd be out longer, plus after Subban and Price they aren't the best team ever (Not that the Sens are).
> 
> But Stone got hurt, Patches came back, Habs depth stepped up and Hammond stumbled. Oops.


Should be interesting to see what happens with Hammond next year.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

They should've let Hammond goal this one. I mean, even if you were to get swept, you do it with Hammond. He's the whole reason why you're in the playoffs. Bad coaching choice in my opinion.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yeah, Sens were always just gonna be in that Sting/WWE "Hey, I'm just happy to be here" spot.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

The series has been close tbh 


I agree that Hamburglar deserved the start


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



JM said:


> Should be interesting to see what happens with Hammond next year.


I feel like he's a flash in the pan, like this may be it for him...but who knows. No one expected this, maybe he keeps it up next season, I just can't see it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> In my defence: I went with the Sens because their forwards were hot and so was their goaltender. The Habs had Patches out and I thought he'd be out longer, plus after Subban and Price they aren't the best team ever (Not that the Sens are).
> 
> But Stone got hurt, Patches came back, Habs depth stepped up and Hammond stumbled. Oops.


I don't think anyone should write the Habs off when it comes to the playoffs anymore. We play some boring, garbage hockey in the regular season and rely on Price, but we take it up several notches in the playoffs. Two years in a row this has happened now. 

Someone on HF compared it to what the LA Kings do/did, coasting through the regular season and turning it on in the playoffs. Of course, it works out better for the Habs during the regular season because they have the best goalie in the world stealing games.



JM said:


> Should be interesting to see what happens with Hammond next year.


Some desperate team will sign him to a 1-way contract and regret it later on (unless it's just a 1-year deal).



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> The series has been close tbh
> 
> 
> I agree that Hamburglar deserved the start


Not really close... The Sens have out played us in this 1st period and maybe one other period in this series. After that, it's been all Montreal, whether they've been pouring it on offensively, or shutting the Sens down to close out a game.

Ottawa hasn't impressed me much at all. Even in the 1st period tonight. Yeah, cool, you put up 27 hits in the 1st alone, but running around like that and going for all those hits will tire you out a hell of a lot quicker than it will the Habs, and that's exactly what happened. After the 1st period, the shots were 40-22 for Montreal.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Canucks are a dirty team. That is all. 

There's a reason they're my most hated sports team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I missed the end of the game. what happened?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Lucifer34 said:


> Canucks are a dirty team. That is all.
> 
> There's a reason they're my most hated sports team.


You have the nerve to complain about dirty play after the way your team played last game? :lmao


Enjoy this on loop


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

daejahnyhocky. Someone hit that midget.

A *much* better effort needed if we want to win this series


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> I feel like he's a flash in the pan, like this may be it for him...but who knows. No one expected this, maybe he keeps it up next season, I just can't see it.


History strongly suggests he's a flash in the pan. These guys rarely hold form when they come out of no where like this at the age he is. This being said with no research or statistic evidence of course. It was certainly fun to watch this year and might earn him a 1 year contract next year like @RatedR10 suggested.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



chargebeam said:


> They should've let Hammond goal this one. I mean, even if you were to get swept, you do it with Hammond. He's the whole reason why you're in the playoffs. Bad coaching choice in my opinion.


Craig Anderson quietly has a tremendous playoff track record.

After Hammond looked pretty lost in Game 2, they were absolutely right to turn to the guy who would give them a better chance of clawing back in this series.



RatedR10 said:


> I don't think anyone should write the Habs off when it comes to the playoffs anymore. We play some boring, garbage hockey in the regular season and rely on Price, but we take it up several notches in the playoffs. Two years in a row this has happened now.
> 
> Someone on HF compared it to what the LA Kings do/did, coasting through the regular season and turning it on in the playoffs. Of course, it works out better for the Habs during the regular season because they have the best goalie in the world stealing games.


Of course, the Habs also don't have anywhere near the level of possession play that guided the Kings to two championships.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

"Loose Cannon" Mike Ribeiro punching the Hawks players on the bench. :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Fuck Edmonton


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Flyers making a run at McLellan. Don't know what to think cause I haven't followed SJ super closely. I know his track record and that he's a disciple of Babcock, but that is about it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Winnipeg is going to be rockin' tonight.

But only 3 games and they overlap? Shitty.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Winnipeg is going to be rockin' tonight.


Their first playoffs since '96. Crowd's gonna be loud!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yeah you will able to hear the go Jets go chant all over manitoba. 

My prediction for tonight. 

4-2 Rangers 
3-2 Blues OT
4-3 Jets


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Winnipeg will be nuts tonight and the Jets really need this one.

Hoping we get Game 2 Penguins and not Game 1 Penguins. Story of their season, you never know who it will be game to game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Craig Anderson quietly has a tremendous playoff track record.
> 
> After Hammond looked pretty lost in Game 2, they were absolutely right to turn to the guy who would give them a better chance of clawing back in this series.
> 
> ...


Nope. But, going off the eye-test alone, the Habs possession is way better this post-season than the regular season. It's not even close.

Of course, I wish I knew a site or something to check our possession numbers in these playoffs since NHL's "enhanced stats" section doesn't seem to show that.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Nope. But, going off the eye-test alone, the Habs possession is way better this post-season than the regular season. It's not even close.
> 
> Of course, I wish I knew a site or something to check our possession numbers in these playoffs since NHL's "enhanced stats" section doesn't seem to show that.


war-on-ice.com

Habs possession stats certainly do look stronger.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wild are too composed for Blues' tricks. If they take tonight I think they have this series. 

Also I hope Steve Ott gets a skate to the face. He might be the biggest troll ever to play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

jets/ducks is crazy right now. back and fourth. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

TIE AGAIN. DUCKS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

4-4, 2 MINUTES TO GO. KESLER. SIFVERBERG coming through huge again tonight, nice assist.


got a penalty right away tho.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> war-on-ice.com
> 
> Habs possession stats certainly do look stronger.


Went on the site. :lmao I knew we dominated after the 1st, but holy shit.

1st period CF: 26-11 Ottawa. Scoring Chances: 13-7 Ottawa.
2nd period CF: 30-8 Montreal. Scoring Chances: 17-5 Montreal.
3rd period CF: 22-9 Montreal. Scoring Chances: 7-4 Montreal.

(All even-strength).

Wow. :lmao

This isn't even close to the same team as the regular season Habs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

WHAT A FUCKING WIN.


YES


3-0.


THREE GAMES DOWN COMING INTO THE THIRD, THREE TIMES WE CAME BACK.



WHAT A FINISH. :mark:


gotta give credit to the jets for staying in all these games and making them fun. 100 hits in this game, super physical. pavelec has been great and they've had players step up everywhere.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

gotten too about the jets tbh :/


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ducks players are gonna come out of this series really hurt, so the quicker they finish it the better for them. Highly doubt they lose to nucks or calgary regardless.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Well my Ducks prediction is looking good. My prediction of the series going to six games, however, is not.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*










:woah


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Feel like Winnipeg deserves better than being down 0-3.

And Anaheim plays Vancouver or Calgary next. You can put them in the Conference Final in Permanent Ink.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I had Anaheim winning the cup since the summer


feels good mang


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A$AP said:


> :woah


Putting the Ott in gotten too.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Winnipeg obviously trying to replicate LA's last route to the Stanley Cup right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

winnipeg can't finish. :kobe9


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ducks are the first team to ever go up 3-0 in a series after trailing going into the third in every game.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*






Loudest MTS Centre has ever been by a mile. That's saying something.

Jets could just as easily be up 3-0 in the series but the Ducks have come through when it counted. "Clutch" gets way overused in sports, but the Ducks have been it and then some.

Can't f'n wait for tomorrow night. :avit:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

im jealous of every other team


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Silferberg has been one of their betters players since the All-Star Break, but he has really picked it up in this series.

Picked Anaheim in 5 before the series started. Been a way closer series than I was expecting.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I liked him in Ottawa and thought Amaheim absolutely won the trade at the time. Thought he'd have more production but I'm sure he'll break out some more over the next few years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*











:ti


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



McQueen said:


> Putting the Ott in gotten too.


:lmao http://twitter.com/myregularface/status/590331537134067712


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

feel free to stop fucking around Tampa.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

This Caps-Isles series has been very good hockey. Holtby keeping the Caps in it tonight. Well and last game until the OT goal.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

What a hit


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Red Wings take it. Mrazek with a shutout. The Babcock legend grows.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wings are doing a great job at shutting Stamkos down. Only 23% possession tonight and 2 shots. Tampa needs to get him the puck.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

MRAZEK :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN

FUCKING LOVE MY RED WINGS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Damn didn't think Detroit could do much damage but they're proving me wrong so far


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

That was my favorite part of the game. Zack Parise is on the radio morning show here a lot and they were asking him about Jackman punching him early in the game and he just was laughing at him too and encouraging him to continue.

Blues are gotten too. I doubt they'll beat the Wild on home ice tomorrow and I'm sure the stigma of them choking in the playoffs is all in the back of their minds. Should be fun to see what happens.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Blues are the new sharks


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I feel another 2 OT game for the Hawks here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

This series is amazing


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> This series is amazing



Damn it Rinne. Nice save. :mj2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Vancouver has just stopped trying.

Anaheim going to basically get a bye in the next round.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

RINNE VS DARLING BAH GAWD


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Well if Chicago can barely beat Nashville without Weber

Then what's Anaheim going to do to them

The Blues play like shit during the playoffs I got the Wild in an upset 


Hawks over Wild in 6

Ducks over Hawks in 5


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



jtbest said:


> Well if Chicago can barely beat Nashville with Weber
> 
> Then what's Anaheim going to do to them
> 
> ...




Hawks usually step it up in later rounds, they always struggle out of the gate in the playoffs.

I'm tired just from watching this game. The players must be dieing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

HAWKS WIN BABY! Now I can go to bed. Seabrook with another big goal!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Hawks usually step it up in later rounds, they always struggle out of the gate in the playoffs.
> 
> I'm tired just from watching this game. The players must be dieing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Well I got them beating Nashville and Minnesota or even St.Louis ( I know the Blues have had there number this year) though I don't know about the Ducks


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

what a game. hopefully Nashville can win a few to push it to 7


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Seabrook please retire until next year... thank you kindly :hayden2*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

dustin byfuglien pulled a lynch and only talked about "the team" and "the team has to stick together". he just repeated that over and over. :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Damn, was hoping Preds would have won that game to tie the series.

Kinda happy for Wild, Wings and Flames succeed in play offs on first round. Keeps the playoffs refreshing. Eventough i still wanna get rid of the Wild's coach.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I know it's two Eastern time games and two Central time games, but really wish the NHL would have staggered them a little. Two games at 7 and two at 9:30. Ugh. (I know, I know. First world problems)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mercy said:


> *Seabrook please retire until next year... thank you kindly :hayden2*


Shut your whore mouth favorite whore!!!


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ducks in the West Rangers out East you heard it from me first


Teams not to sleep on though Hawks and Canadians


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



jtbest said:


> you heard it from me first



:heston


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I went with a Chicago/NY Rangers final in my prediction pool.

For my player pool, I went heavy on Chicago and Anaheim as I think they are both pretty safe bets to make the western conference final.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Penguins last stand tonight. Maybe.

First possible elimination tonight, too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

more scoring at a Virgin Convention than there has been in these first two games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wild off to a poor start. Ugh.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

What is up w Pittsburgh this year


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

injuries to their defense/the shit role players are starting to show. all their money is locked up in like 5 players and that ends up getting to you over time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

kesler with that rebound goal right in front of the net. :banderas


nice break there. etem's goal was amazing.



anderson still hasn't gigven up a goal in the third period. :mark: outscoring the jets 7-0 in the third period.


edit: i would jinx it. :mj2 3-2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

KESLER. 4-2. another game winner. :mark:


silfverberg with the assist. :mark: both have been amazing the last 2 games, silfverberg the entire series. :mark: that second line. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Was great to see playoff hockey back in Winnipeg. Fans deserve it. Shame they couldn't have won one of the two games in WInnipeg. This was the first game in the series where they were clearly the weaker team. 

Anaheim looked like a beast though. I don't think they are going to have to many problems with Calgary in the next round.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Agreed RKing. I was legit upset for those fans after the OT winner in game three. You could hear a pin drop. Then after a few seconds they bust out with a roaring GO JETS GO chant. Shame they couldn't get just one for the fans at home before bowing out. They deserved it!

Anyway....my Isles.  For those who may not remember from two years ago, I am a huge Islanders fan. I was born in Uniondale. Our house was aside Hofstra University which is on the opposite side of the site that the Coliseum is on. A strong piss lengths away. I would have grown up going to every game had we not moved to South Florida when i was a young kid. 

So yeah. I have two teams, sue me. Panthers and Islanders. Two of the shittiest teams of the last so, so many years. It's allowed!

First off, what a showing by Holtby. One for the ages as far as the Caps go at least. Had a lot of help from that top bar late in the game...but he was a machine all throughout. Repelling everything left and right with every piece of his equipment. Let me not forget Halak and his performance though. He made some spectacular snags as well. That was one of the finest goalie duels I have seen in quite some time.

It's going to be tough going forward if now Visnovski is out. We're already banged up to begin with and he has been playing great, would be a big blow. I felt like the team just wasn't the same after he went out other than spurts here and there and his missing took a toll especially deep in to OT. It's likely he can't go tonight. I'd love to see the kid Pulock get some ice time....but more than likely it won't happen, or be much. But, our only other choices are both lefties so we could go with the kid and that massive right hand. 

Just bring it back home with a chance to clinch and move one step closer to the inevitable showdown with the Rangers....Always Believe!


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Anyone know if Dubnyk will start in net on Friday? I heard he got injured?

Probably better for Minny if he doesn't  I have no idea how those goals from Stastny and Berglund got in the net.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hoping smashville can force a game 6 tonight


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Enigmal said:


> Anyone know if Dubnyk will start in net on Friday? I heard he got injured?
> 
> Probably better for Minny if he doesn't  I have no idea how those goals from Stastny and Berglund got in the net.


He got a stinger or something at the end of the 2nd I think but he finished. I'm guessing he'll be in net again, he probably was just having an off night last night (whole team played like shit) but I don't think They need to pull him for Kuemper just yet. If he plays like shit in game 6 maybe. Guy is probably just exhausted though.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*I hope the Wild will turn it around tomorrow , cause yesterday was a Disappointment . but atleast its a 7 game series!! *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Tampa has to get their shit going at some point.....right?

And thinking Miller is going to have a big game for the Nucks tonight. And hopefully him having a good game will light a fire under the rest of the team.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Oilers getting serious and may bring in Chiarelli.

I may hop on board the bandwaggon and adopt them as my West team! Everybody hates them, so they are just right for me!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Tampa has to get their shit going at some point.....right?


nah, we're too good for them.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Well I think Detroit and Tampa

Washington and the Islanders 


And the Blues and the Wild are all going to be 7 games series 


And I'm thinking the Black Hawks and Flames close out their series's tonight


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Oilers getting serious and may bring in Chiarelli.
> 
> I may hop on board the bandwaggon and adopt them as my West team! Everybody hates them, so they are just right for me!


fuck the oilers, and if you decide to bandwagon then the same goes for you


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



jtbest said:


> Well I think Detroit and Tampa
> 
> Washington and the Islanders
> 
> ...


Tampa/Detroit is a weird series. Idk what happens. I could see any result tbh. I agree with the Isles/Caps and Blues/Wild series'.

Who knows w NSH/CHI, it should probably be 2-2 at the very least but Chicago is a great playoff team. Best series so far, would be a shame if it ended after just 5 games.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> fuck the oilers, and if you decide to bandwagon then the same goes for you


I take it back what I posted earlier that McDavid should pull a Lindros. Oilers are now my Western Conference team and my #1 CANADIAN team. Flyers by day, Oilers by night!

McDavid
& Hall
& Eberle
& Nuge
& Yak
& Leon
& Klefbom
& Nurse
& #16 overall pick

oh lawd. Of course, salary cap is gonna be a bitch for them when the time comes to re-sign them, so I digress.

Back on the topic of playoffs, I feel bad for Nashville. They just always get cock blocked when they have a Stanley Cup caliber team. They've neevr even been to a conference final and that is a travesty because they have iced some awesome teams.

Hope they can pull it out cause I still love Lavy, but Hawks just seem to always find a way.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

fuck the oilers


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Am I the only one who puts on the American streams now? 

Rodgers has killed hockey for Canadian Viewers


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Oilers getting serious and may bring in Chiarelli.
> 
> I may hop on board the bandwaggon and adopt them as my West team! Everybody hates them, so they are just right for me!


Jump on. They've been my #2 for awhile. Started to get pretty fed up with them this season but McDavid has given me hope. They could be a dangerous team very soon if they shore up their defence and goaltending.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

why does babcock allow ericsson to touch the ice? :maury

fucking hell. brand new series now when it looked like it was in the bag.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

So apparently Weber has a torn ACL. :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wow sucks for weber


Also crazy ending To the Detroit game


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

having a second team is for ******* breh.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

second teams :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I don't a 2nd team but after Toronto I root for Calgary usually. I like a lot of teams left such as the ducks flames preds hawks and isles


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I don't a 2nd team but after Toronto I root for Calgary usually. I like a lot of teams left such as the ducks flames preds hawks and isles




This guy just jumped on every teams bandwagon. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I lost a lot of respect for the Hawks they can't even beat the Preds without Weber


How the hell are they supposed to beat the Ducks or heck even the Blues or Wild


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> This guy just jumped on every teams bandwagon. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wat 

they're not my teams. just like them. When your team is never in the playoffs you usually pick a few teams you wouldn't mind win it all


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Thankfully, I didn't hurt myself jumping into this OILERS wagon. 

I literally haven't watched a game of theirs since Game 7 of the 06 Finals. Do they still have that, how do you say, mysterious equipment guy?

Also, there is Flyers/Oilers synergy cause we traded them Pitkanen for Lupul a few years back. That, and we both like the color orange. It's a natural fit TBH.

Not for nothing, but McDavid wears the same number as former Flyer great Roenick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



jtbest said:


> I lost a lot of respect for the Hawks they can't even beat the Preds without Weber
> 
> 
> How the hell are they supposed to beat the Ducks or heck even the Blues or Wild


Hockey isn't a 1 player sport 

Nashville finished 3rd in the west because they're a good team 

They could easily be up 3-1 in this if not for darling


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

about fucking time Tampa


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Everything would be going swimmingly for my work bets if Chicago just finished the job. :mj2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> having a second team is for ******* breh.


*Luckily I'm a **** :maisie 

#Smashville #Kings *


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Hockey isn't a 1 player sport
> 
> Nashville finished 3rd in the west because they're a good team
> 
> They could easily be up 3-1 in this if not for darling




You absolutely right Fisher, Ellis, and Neal are all outstanding players though come on Chicago is absolutely stacked 


Nashville (without Weber ) shouldn't be this hard for the talent that they have


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

didn't want Chicago to win too fast. I got a bunch of them in my playoff pool. Want every one of their series' to go 6 games 

Well done to Vancouver and Nashville for stepping up with their seasons on the line.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

In
- McDavid
- Chiarelli

Out
- Lowe
- MacTavish

That's one hell of a week.

They are gonna be Cup contenders within 3 years, if not sooner.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

fuck them


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> In
> - McDavid
> - Chiarelli
> 
> ...


This off season for the Oilers needs to be like the Islanders off season last year. Add a few key pieces up front, a few key pieces on D and boost the goaltending. If they managed to have an off season like that, they could make the playoffs next season.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> fuck them


Bro, you gotta get over it and just enjoy the special things that are about to happen in Edmonton!

Leafs have some nice pieces, too! Nylander, Kadri, Biggs, Suglobov all look great!

EDIT: Look at the sweet new avatar!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Bro, you gotta get over it and just enjoy the special things that are about to happen in Edmonton!
> 
> Leafs have some nice pieces, too! Nylander, Kadri, Biggs, Suglobov all look great!
> 
> EDIT: Look at the sweet new avatar!


Nylander and Rielly is like all we have going forward prolly

I want Mitch Marner in the draft. Won't happen though :frown2:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Bro, you gotta get over it and just enjoy the special things that are about to happen in Edmonton!
> 
> Leafs have some nice pieces, too! Nylander, Kadri, Biggs, Suglobov all look great!
> 
> EDIT: Look at the sweet new avatar!


Damn, that is a sweet avy.



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Nylander and Rielly is like all we have going forward prolly
> 
> I want Mitch Marner in the draft. Won't happen though :frown2:


We certainly have more than just them. I mean in terms of prospects who could be top line/top pairing, yeah, they're all we have but we also have Brown, Leipsic, Percy, Johnson, Leivo, and Gauthier for middle six/top four D men.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> Damn, that is a sweet avy.
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly have more than just them. I mean in terms of prospects who could be top line/top pairing, yeah, they're all we have but we also have Brown, Leipsic, Percy, Johnson, Leivo, and Gauthier for middle six/top four D men.


I know, just saying

Connor Brown I'm excited for especially.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I know, just saying
> 
> Connor Brown I'm excited for especially.


Yeah me too. I'm excited about Andreas Johnson as well, he seems to be doing well in Sweden and isn't talked about enough. I'm starting to warm up to Gauthier as well, apparently his skating has improved a good amount and he's picking it up offensively in the playoffs (plus he's already the best defensive forward in the Q). Have heard he's been the best player on the ice in some playoff games.

Adding one of Strome/Marner/Hanifin + whoever we take with the Nashville pick + whoever we get back for Kessel/Phaneuf/etc. will boost our prospect pool big time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> Yeah me too. I'm excited about Andreas Johnson as well, he seems to be doing well in Sweden and isn't talked about enough. I'm starting to warm up to Gauthier as well, apparently his skating has improved a good amount and he's picking it up offensively in the playoffs (plus he's already the best defensive forward in the Q). Have heard he's been the best player on the ice in some playoff games.
> 
> Adding one of Strome/Marner/Hanifin + whoever we take with the Nashville pick + whoever we get back for Kessel/Phaneuf/etc. will boost our prospect pool big time.


Yeah on Johnson. Gauthier I'm not sure. He's one of the oldest guys in the q at this point, he should be dominating. I would rather him have played in the AHL this year against men. I really don't expect much from him. 

I'm hoping for Marner. I really love this guy the more stuff I watch. I'd love to trade JVR/Dion or even Kessel for a chance to draft Barzel or someone in the top 10. 

Hopefully we leave the draft with 2 great prospects. Marner/Hannifin are the 2 guys I'd like at 4. With Nashville's pick, idk. This is a deep draft but you can't exactly bank on mid-late round picks.

Hunter knows his stuff so let's see I guess.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Yeah on Johnson. Gauthier I'm not sure. He's one of the oldest guys in the q at this point, he should be dominating. I would rather him have played in the AHL this year against men. I really don't expect much from him.
> 
> I'm hoping for Marner. I really love this guy the more stuff I watch. I'd love to trade JVR/Dion or even Kessel for a chance to draft Barzel or someone in the top 10.
> 
> ...


Dubas has said they're putting a lot of focus on the Nashville pick or something along those lines. I'm expecting a quality player from that pick, they're going to be aiming for high potential, no more safe picks.

Every year there are great guys taken in that range, just a matter of figuring out who. I trust Dubas and Hunter to find us a player like Pasternak, Pearson, Nelson or ROR with that pick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> Dubas has said they're putting a lot of focus on the Nashville pick or something along those lines. I'm expecting a quality player from that pick, they're going to be aiming for high potential, no more safe picks.
> 
> Every year there are great guys taken in that range, just a matter of figuring out who. I trust Dubas and Hunter to find us a player like Pasternak, Pearson, Nelson or ROR with that pick.



Hope so. It's about time something good happens to us.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

- Flyers fire Berube
- Oilers win McDavid and I then, subsequently, discover my new favorite Western team
- Pens get bounced early in the Playoffs

great week!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ottawa!!!!!

Didn't see the game, but sounds like it was a good one.

And Sidney Crosby's season is over, so that's good.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Fuck the habs

Would be awesome to see them Collapse


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Islanders, YES. YES. YES!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Battle of NY would be sick


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

This team is so weak and Therrien has no idea what an "adjustment" is. I can already sense the collapse. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hope you're right


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

el dandy you're better than this two team bullshit. plz be trolling. :mj


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Price seems like he's losing his cool now, too, which is something I don't even know how to process considering how calm and cool he's been these past two years. He finished his media scrum, went to the back room in the locker room and cursed so loud that Subban, who was still in the locker room doing his media scrum, got startled. 

I don't even think it's pressure of the playoffs; the shittiness of this team is probably starting to piss him off. The guy played his ass off in game 4 and the team couldn't even score a single goal for him. I'd be pissed, too. He'd never even hint at it being that, though.

Maybe in the exit interviews to Bergevin when the season is done... 

Sigh, who am I kidding. All these players are brainwashed with "DA SYSTEM". Everyone except Price and Eller are pissing me off. Therrien with his lack of adjustments (Eller is our best forward and still rarely gets PP time or any o-zone starts) and having the team take absolute garbage shots with no one creating any traffic (shots from, or near the goal line... wtf is that doing other than inflating the shot totals?), Subban with dumb penalties, Markov having a bad series, Patches, Plekanec no-showing, Gallagher killing every play on his stick when he tries being fancy, Desharnais still being useless, Weise playing on the top line (I love him, but this shit has to stop), Galcheynuk's development hitting a fucking wall under Therrien's coaching and Bergevin for still believing and trying to convince the fan base that this is a "transition year" despite buying at the trade deadline for two straight seasons now.

I hope I'm wrong, but like I said, I just sense a collapse happening. If the Habs don't win tomorrow night, April 29, 2015 will be a dark, dark day in this franchise's history.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Battle of NY would be sick


Really hoping we get that. Would be intense.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Just give us the cup, we don't need to waste time with more games. Put the Bolts to sleep.

LGRW


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wings won't pass the second round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

this hawks/preds game is insane. 3-3 after 1.


neal with the snipes.

hawks getting two great goals off the faceoff.


cullin's goal was great too.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

@JM I'll have a couple more Subban smilies tonight. It's easily the most used nhl smiley itcb so I got some more facial expressions. :subban


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Preds hawks has been without question the best series


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Islanders should have already won this series, too bad there are so many injuries but the Caps failures in the past gives me some hope

I've been disappointed with Tampa, had them as the darkhorse


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Pretty happy with the Preds being eliminated. Good for the Leafs pick AND I'm 3/3 in my bracket now (got # of games correct twice as well).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> @JM I'll have a couple more Subban smilies tonight. It's easily the most used nhl smiley itcb so I got some more facial expressions. :subban


MOST USED BECAUSE YOU WON'T MAKE ANY DUCK SMILEYS. :kobe2


fuck you and your smileys. :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wanted a 7th game but hawks deserved to win that game


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Felt the joy of watching the Blackhawks win. However, I was soon brought to my knees with the Canucks' loss. :mj2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Flames are officially my team for the duration of the playoffs. 

Especially Jesus Hudler AKA the only good player I still had by the end of the fantasy season this year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I am actually getting mad at Tampa sucking so much this series. I had no idea I was such a fan of them until this past week when them losing has bothered me so much. No idea why.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

gg Blackhawks, gg. No shame in losing to a "playoff team" like Chicago. Quite the series it was.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Both losses tonight hurt but that Nashville elimination was pretty heart-breaking.  I didn't even expect Vancouver to make the playoffs so I was satisfied overall but I thought this was the Preds year. The defeated looks on those faces.

:mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

it's okay guys, everyone can just cheer for the DUCKS the rest of the way and it'll all be good.


surely you don't want the blues/flames/blackhawks advancing, right? come on now, that's nonsense.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I still have money on the Hawks winning the whole thing but I'd love to see Anaheim in the final again. They got Kes for the playoffs and he's delivering in the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> it's okay guys, everyone can just cheer for the DUCKS the rest of the way and it'll all be good.
> 
> 
> surely you don't want the blues/flames/blackhawks advancing, right? come on now, that's nonsense.


I'd prefer all of those teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



McQueen said:


> I'd prefer all of those teams.


youre senile tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Nah just not a ****** Ducks fan.

They'll probably win the west though. Can't argue how good they are.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

@JM 

_subban3_









_subban4_









_subban5_









ty ​


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ducks vs Hawks needs to happen.

Fuck the boring Wild/Blues


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

forget the NHL playoffs, ya'll should be rooting for the Otters and and future Edmonton Oiler LEGEND Connor McDavid as he chases the Memorial Cup!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'm expecting the worst tonight.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> forget the NHL playoffs, ya'll should be rooting for the Otters and and future Edmonton Oiler LEGEND Connor McDavid as he chases the Memorial Cup!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

lmao DSP and DLR out for PAP and Malhotra tonight. see you for game 7.

EDIT: Malhotra isn't in and DSP stays in thank god


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

blues = new sharks


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Glad I ended up picking Wild over Blues.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I think The Wild can win the west if Anahiem gets eliminated by one of the LOLCanada teams but I doubt that will happen. 

Chi vs Min rd 3


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Now the Senators have a chance to square the series before their adoring home fans. Andersonis clearly on a roll for the Sens, having given up just one goal in the last two games, and the Senators are getting leadership and production from KyleTurris, ErikKarlsson, Bobby Ryan and Mark Stone. That should give them a solid chance to even up the series.The key may be Ryan, who was slumping badly prior to Friday night's game. However, he had two goals and appears to have found his stride.If the Senators can plant an early seed of doubt in the minds of the Canadiens, they will have an excellent chance of sending the series back to Montreal for a seventh game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Bullshit


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

never change St. Louis

C'mon Ottawa


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

BullshIt


FUCK MONTREAL 

BULLSHIT


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

fuck those canadien pricks

GO TAMPA/DETROIT


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Pretty sad that that blown call cost the Sens the game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Fuck


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Stad rn:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ottawa literally got screwed by that non-goal. montreal deserves nothing. :no:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

What a shit ending


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Since the Penguins were mercifully euthanized by the Rangers, I'm finally getting back into the rest of the games. The thought of never seeing Craig Adams or Paul Martin desecrate the skating Penguin sweater again has given me a new hope.

All that said, I think I'm on the Minnesota Wild bandwagon. Since I've long believed goaltending was voodoo, why not Devan Dubnyk? The guy who was literally discarded by three other teams in a calendar year before answering Minnesota's prayers.

The Capitals-Isles series has been great viewing but I honestly can't pull for either team. Both would be hard to beat.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I can finally breathe!! That was a very stressful game. Both teams played very well tonight but I'm glad we won.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

this was such a good first round. shame we only have 1 game 7, with a chance at a second. Ottawa/Montreal and Nashville/Chicago both should have gone 7. 


Hoping Tampa wins tonight, just so we'll have 1 more G7


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Carey showed why he's in the best in the world last night. Unreal.

He also set a new Habs franchise record for most saves in a playoff shutout with 43, beating Dryden's 37 save shutout set 40 years ago.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Please win, Detroit.

Flyers have that Tampa draft pick :mark:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wings winning would help the Leafs with the Nashville pick as well, actually. I'd like to see the Wings win for that reason, but I just like Tampa more so I'd rather see them win.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Carey showed why he's in the best in the world last night. Unreal.
> 
> He also set a new Habs franchise record for most saves in a playoff shutout with 43, beating Dryden's 37 save shutout set 40 years ago.


Wasn't a shutout


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Wasn't a shutout


Well it was, but it shouldn't have been.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> Well it was, but it shouldn't have been.


What a horrible way for such an improbable season to end

leafs like luck


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> What a horrible way for such an improbable season to end
> 
> leafs like luck


Yeah, I feel for them. I was pulling for the Sens, really sucked to see it end like that.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

had a quality chance to close it out at home. got to play game 7 now :wut


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Fantastic game 7 between Washington and NY. What an intense third period. So much fun to watch.*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

wait, caps won a game 7? :what


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ovi going to do what crosby couldn't and eliminate the rangers. :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

11 shots from the Isles.....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Welp, I'm abandoning this Oilers/McDavid gimmick. Lasted a week, but just can't do it.

Also, Nashville can;t have nuttin. No Norris nod for one of Weber or Josi, no Calder nod for Forsberg, and got bounced early again. I'll never understand how they've never even been to a conference final. They've had 3 or 4 Stanley Cup level teams in the last 8 years, and nothing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Caps on the valiant road to capture their first ever Stanley Cup


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> I'll never understand how they've never even been to a conference final. .


not having a reliable goal scorer has a lot to do with that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Nashville is built from the net out. elite goaltending and defense. they had nothing on offense but managed to fleece the caps for fosberg and acquire neal from pittsburgh. them signing ribiero panned out as well. I mean, if they need more scoring it wouldn't shock me to see them deal one of Weber-Josi-Jones. As great as those 3 guys are, they could bring in a star on offense. As a Leafs fan hoping we tear the roster down and start a new rebuild with Rielly/Joff/#4 pick I'd be down to deal them Kessel and JVR straight up for Jones or Josi.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

you're insane if you think they'd ever trade jones.


you're even more insane if you think they'd accept kessel or JVR straight up for him, let alone both of them in a package for him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you're insane if you think they'd ever trade jones.
> 
> 
> you're even more insane if you think they'd accept kessel or JVR straight up for him, let alone both of them in a package for him.


I thought I said Jones or Josi. 

I'm not saying they'd do it just saying as a Leafs fan I'd give them whatever they wanted for one of those guys. 

Kessel/JVR/Phanuef/etc. Don't care, just want to burn this mf'er to the ground and rebuild with the young prospects we have plus the upcoming 2 1st round picks.


Kessel had an off year but is one of the better offensive players in the league. Just plays on a shit team.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Champ said:


> not having a reliable goal scorer has a lot to do with that.


What about 2007?

They had Forsberg and Kariya as primary offensive catalysts and had depth with Hartnell, Erat, Sullivan, Radulov, and Arnott.

Granted, they were young and were developing, but look at their D: Timonen, Weber, Suter, Hamhuis, Zidlicky. That top 4 is insane.

What do they have to show for it? A 1st round exit from the Sharks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Mercy said:


> *Fantastic game 7 between Washington and NY. What an intense third period. So much fun to watch.*


Just watched the first two periods, now switching back to GIANTS-Dodgers since the Giants are rallying. :mark: Thrilling game thus far. Caps are checking bodies and controlling the puck so well. Looked like the Caps had a 70-percent corsi-for in the first period and it seemed to be practically the same in the second. Just dominant hockey. Islanders are tenacious, though. What a game! :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> What about 2007?
> 
> They had Forsberg and Kariya as primary offensive catalysts and had depth with Hartnell, Erat, Sullivan, Radulov, and Arnott.
> 
> ...


sharks were a good team too. just how it goes. preds should be fine moving forward.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Washington/New York far surpassed my expectations for that series. Outstanding stuff.

Thanks Tampa for finally stopping playing with yourself and actually playing hockey.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I thought I said Jones or Josi.
> 
> I'm not saying they'd do it just saying as a Leafs fan I'd give them whatever they wanted for one of those guys.
> 
> ...


You're really underrating Josi. He's easily emerged as a top-10 defenseman and was the best defenseman on his team this season, even with Shea Weber being there. That's how good he is.

I don't see any situation where JVR or Kessel are traded straight up for either of them. The Predators need a legit #1 center.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

league gave kronner a 1 game suspension for his clean hit on kucherov :maury

great.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> You're really underrating Josi. He's easily emerged as a top-10 defenseman and was the best defenseman on his team this season, even with Shea Weber being there. That's how good he is.
> 
> I don't see any situation where JVR or Kessel are traded straight up for either of them. The Predators need a legit [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] center.


Ya

Leafs don't have what it takes to get a Jones or Josi.

Depending on how eager each team would want to fill a big need, Colorado and Nashville make good trading partners.

Colorado is in desperate need of a top pairing dman who is left handed (Josi?)

As mentioned, Nashville desperately needs a #1 center (Duchene? MacKinnon?).

Nashville would be dumb to trade Josi considering his age and he is on the most team friendly contract in the entire NHL (4 million for the next 6 years), so I digress.

At the end of the day, this is just crazy HF main board material, but who knows.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

you guys are overreacting. just saying I'd give them whatever they wanted cause they need more scoring and TO has some good players. Colorado would make a better trading partner. Leafs don't have a #1 center.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Had the shakes tonight. Withdrawl symptoms with no games tonight.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

i miss hackey too


wish we'd have gotten battle of NY but 2nd round should still be solid


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Carey Price is totally winning the Hart this year.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Carey Price is totally winning the Hart this year.


And Vezina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*First period was pretty intense. Mrazek put in hella work to preserve a 0-0 score though. Tampa really pressured him.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hopefully the winner destroys Montreal


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Surprised Tavares got the Hart nod over Rinne, but Price wins this just as easily as Crosby did last year.

Will be interesting to see what Detroit does with their goaltending situation this offseason.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Gotta be honest 

one of the most boring game 7s I've ever seen


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

and that's that for Detroit.

Happy for Coburn! Will root for Coburn vs. Timonen final, but TB won't get by Montreal

EDIT: Actually, didn't realize TB were 5-0 against Montreal this year. Could be big, big trouble for the Habs.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

And so ends Babcock's last game behind the Red Wings bench.

Can't wait to see him behind the Leafs bench next season. hillip


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Babcock should wait to coach us. We gotta tank Some more


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Only way Babcock goes to TO is if he gets to call the shots as GM as well. 

That would be the only incentive that puts Toronto over the top of other teams interested in him like Edmonton or Philly. Flyers have that Comcast money and can match any dollar amount Toronto puts out there, but what we can't match is giving him carte blanche on player personnel decisions.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ugh. 2015-16 OFF-SEASON THREAD.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Only way Babcock goes to TO is if he gets to call the shots as GM as well.
> 
> That would be the only incentive that puts Toronto over the top of other teams interested in him like Edmonton or Philly. Flyers have that Comcast money and can match any dollar amount Toronto puts out there, but what we can't match is giving him carte blanche on player personnel decisions.


Yeah I was just kidding. Doubt he goes to Toronto. Leafs are heading to a re-build, I feel like Babcock may not want to be there for that.

He could go to a team like Boston or St. Louis depending on what happens, those may be more favourable to him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Babcock would have to be crazy to come to the Leafs. Either that or have a massive ego thinking he can turn this shitshow around.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I think there are two reasons that he may at least consider Toronto;

1) They may make the biggest offer in terms of money
2) It may be the only team in the league where he can start from scratch and build a team exactly how he wants it. 

Even with those two things in consideration, I still think he'd probably rather go to a competitive team where he can maybe win another cup.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> I think there are two reasons that he may at least consider Toronto;
> 
> 1) They may make the biggest offer in terms of money
> 2) It may be the only team in the league where he can start from scratch and build a team exactly how he wants it.
> ...


I'm not getting my hopes up. 

Also my preference on the #4 pick is now:

1. Marner
2. Hanifin

I'd almost rather Barzal than Strome because of Strome's skating. But Strome is the better prospect.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Also my preference on the #4 pick is now:
> 
> ...


Not even sure I want Babcock tbh. I'm more than okay with him going somewhere else.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Shitshow it may be, but as a neutral fan it is gonna be a fun show to watch this summer with all the wheeling and dealing the Leafs will do. 

Kessel! Double Dion! Lupul! OH MY!

Thank god Holmgren no longer has the pencil in Philadlephia, cause he would be all over Kessel or Dion (nothing against Kessel or Dion, its just that Holmgren couldn't help himself by making a completely unnecessary splash. That's how you end up with Lecavalier and MacDonald. Fucking dolt. Praise be to the cleaner Ronny Hextall :sundin ).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Rockstar said:


> Not even sure I want Babcock tbh. I'm more than okay with him going somewhere else.


I'd take him in a heartbeat. 

Although Maurice took Carolina to the finals and took Peg to the playoffs and couldn't do it for us. He came close though.

Wilson was great w WSH and SJ but was a trainwreck here

Randy won a cup, came here and collapsed every season. 


We just suck


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Shitshow it may be, but as a neutral fan it is gonna be a fun show to watch this summer with all the wheeling and dealing the Leafs will do.
> 
> Kessel! Double Dion! Lupul! OH MY!


Oh it will be tons of fun! Can't wait!

Predicting:
Kessel to Florida or Jersey
Phaneuf to Detroit or LA or Edmonton


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Shitshow it may be, but as a neutral fan it is gonna be a fun show to watch this summer with all the wheeling and dealing the Leafs will do.
> 
> Kessel! Double Dion! Lupul! OH MY!
> 
> Thank god Holmgren no longer has the pencil in Philadlephia, cause he would be all over Kessel or Dion (nothing against Kessel or Dion, its just that Holmgren couldn't help himself by making a completely unnecessary splash).


Just no more quick fixes plz

I don't mind burning this thing to the ground. 

I'd love to have another top 5 pick in the draft but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Took Tampa longer than I expected it too, but glad they won.

They went 5-0 this year against Montreal as well. Wow.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Subban and Stamkos










It had to come to this. :mj2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Sorry about the Wings @Catalanotto ... 

I didn't have a dog in this fight but there's something special about the Habs and Wings meeting in the playoffs so I was kinda rooting for that. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> Subban and Stamkos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There can be only one! :mark: :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

New York in 6, Tampa in 6, Chicago in 7, Anaheim in 5


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mercy said:


> *Sorry about the Wings @Catalanotto ...
> 
> I didn't have a dog in this fight but there's something special about the Habs and Wings meeting in the playoffs so I was kinda rooting for that. *


:Jordan

I'm ready for Chi vs Min rd 3 and the conflicting emotions that brings. Would rather Minny advance this year though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'll say

Ducks in 5
Hawks in 6
Rags in 6
Habs in 6


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

World Championships tomorrow :mark:

GO TEAM FINLAND :mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Skoda Cup ut


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Just fuarking LOL @ Cat and the perpetually awful Red Wings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*WASHINGTON at the buzzer!!!! :faint:*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

OMG what a finish


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ducks in a SWEEP.


BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE.



QUACK QUACK QUACK. :mark:


in FIVE GAMES, corey perry is your playoff points leader with NINE points. WHAT A BEAST. complete domination this game. :mark:


gotta cut down on the dumb penalties tho.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Anaheim would be my odds on favorite for the Stanley Cup I would say right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Mercy said:


> *WASHINGTON at the buzzer!!!! :faint:*





Joffrey Baratheon said:


> OMG what a finish


That was truly incredible.

Meanwhile, the Ducks remains the scariest team in the whole tournament. Still think the Palmieri assist to Beleskey for the first goal is one of the best, wickedest passes I've ever seen. 

One game hardly tells the tale of a series but it would not shock me to see the Ducks sweep here.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> That was truly incredible.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Ducks remains the scariest team in the whole tournament. Still think the Palmieri assist to Beleskey for the first goal is one of the best, wickedest passes I've ever seen.
> 
> One game hardly tells the tale of a series but it would not shock me to see the Ducks sweep here.


Calgary just never quits and are scrappy. I think they get at least 1. But Anaheim is scary good


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> That was truly incredible.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Ducks remains the scariest team in the whole tournament. Still think the* Palmieri assist to Beleskey for the first goal is one of the best, wickedest passes I've ever seen. *
> 
> One game hardly tells the tale of a series but it would not shock me to see the Ducks sweep here.


:what?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

:dance :dance :dance


COREY PERRY HAS 11 POINTS IN 5 GAMES. CAN'T GET OVER THIS. THAT IS DOMINATION.


GETZLAF HAS 8 POINTS.


kesler with 7.



don't blow this run, ducks, this can be the year. :mj2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> and that's that for Detroit.
> 
> Happy for Coburn! Will root for Coburn vs. Timonen final, but TB won't get by Montreal
> 
> EDIT: Actually, didn't realize TB were 5-0 against Montreal this year. Could be big, big trouble for the Habs.


meh. we had a losing record vs. Ottawa, too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*THOSE FLAMES PLAYERS HAVE FAMILIES DAMNIT!!!! :bahgawd


The Ducks are amazing. Such a pleasure to watch hockey at that level of dominance. And pure dominance is really rare for hockey relatively speaking. That's an amazing team.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ducks vs hawks plz


ducks would still be my pick but it could go either way


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

MFW watching Ducks/Flames last night


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

https://youtu.be/OlDEzmSff3M


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Mercy said:


> *THOSE FLAMES PLAYERS HAVE FAMILIES DAMNIT!!!! :bahgawd
> 
> 
> The Ducks are amazing. Such a pleasure to watch hockey at that level of dominance. And pure dominance is really rare for hockey relatively speaking. That's an amazing team.*


as much as i enjoyed the game last night, i wouldn't say we're on another level to the other elite teams left in the playoffs. the chicago hawks would absolutely give us a hell of series and could easily take it, but the flames are just overmatched and not ready for this type of atmosphere nor level of team. ducks coming off 8 days of rest and being completely fresh helped too.


considering they were one of the worst teams last year and no one say this type of year from the flames, i don't think they'll be too bummed out after reflecting on their year as it's been quite a run for them. they just ran into the wrong team at the end. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*That goal by the HABS :maisie2 such shitty luck for Tampa haha*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

The Ducks should beat us. They're much bigger and badder on the forecheck, imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Let's not put the cart before the horse here folks. :maisie*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

People penciling the Hawks into the WCF. Wild get no respect for the second straight round.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Chicago/Minnesota is by far the second round series I am most excited about. Going with Chicago in 7. Going to be a battle.

Just glad there was no shut out in this game. In a tight playoff pool race and shutouts are over valued (unless Lundquist gets some, in which case they are undervalued). Lot of people have Bishop and a lot of Price.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Minnesota has never scared me. We've owned them for awhile.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Well this Chicago/Minnesota game got out of hand fast.

I see a lot of 1-0, 2-1 games in this Montreal/Tampa series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

FUARK


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Uh oh.... Nashville fans *like me* remember this feeling all too well. Up 3-0 in game one at home and then.... DAMN!*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Mercy said:


> *That goal by the HABS :maisie2 such shitty luck for Tampa haha*


That was unreal. Was sitting here writing and was floored by that sequence. lol. Just horrendous luck for the Lightning, haha.


Looks like Ben Bishop is okay after taking the puck off the mask. Hope so. 

Second overtime! :mark:



RKing85 said:


> Chicago/Minnesota is by far the second round series I am most excited about. Going with Chicago in 7. Going to be a battle.
> 
> Just glad there was no shut out in this game. In a tight playoff pool race and shutouts are over valued (unless Lundquist gets some, in which case they are undervalued). Lot of people have Bishop and a lot of Price.


It should be a great series. The Wild can play quite physically with the Hawks. Good first game thus far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Wow the Lightning take game one! Fantastic hockey game to watch.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

YES BOLTS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Damn this ninny Chicago game is really good


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Mercy said:


> *Wow the Lightning take game one! Fantastic hockey game to watch.*


Yes, that was tremendous. I've taken to the Lightning now that they are confronting HABS, and besides, Tampa Bay has a fair number of ********, am I right?  

Seriously though they're really good and pretty fun to watch. Stamkos is an infectious player to follow along during games, too, ha.

Meanwhile Vanek is playing supremely well for the Wild in this remarkable Game 1. Your point relating the Hawks' experience with the Preds' is salient. We'll see how this game concludes...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Isn't that the fifth time in these playoffs that the Hawks surrendered 3 goals in a single period?

Teravainen, though!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*What a fantastic game in Chicago. I hope the next 5-6 games will be like this!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Nice comeback by the Wikd but they couldn't finish. Hopefully they do better in game two.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

2nd round off to an epic start :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*Intense game in NY for the Rangers to tie it. I was wondering if another buzzer beater might happen :lol*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ya, caps got a lot of pressure in the end there and had quite a lot of shots, but i'm glad that the rangers got this one just to keep the series interesting. 1-1 going back to washington. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

great series so far 


I think the winner wins the east


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

A Tampa/Capitals series would be fucking amazing. the OLD DIVISION rivals come together again to face off in the ECF. :mark:



the old rivals part is the cool thing about the conference/division realignment, could you guys imagine the red wings/blackhawks playing in the finals after all those years battling in the central division? :banderas


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*






:banderas


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I needed a few days to stare at walls and feel lost after my boys were eliminated. We should have won for Mrazek, he's a fucking god. As I was saying to Deso, I think he will be our #1 next year and Howard should go to Edmonton.

RIP Red Wings, mommy misses you already :/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Champ said:


> :banderas


ALEX THE GREAT. vi :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

what the fuck. One game today and had no idea it started apparently at 5 in the morning local time. So yeah, missed that one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

STAMKOS WATER U DOIN BREH


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

flames have lost 20 straight at anaheim. :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

FINALLY 

what a fucking goal


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Catalanotto said:


> I needed a few days to stare at walls and feel lost after my boys were eliminated. We should have won for Mrazek, he's a fucking god. As I was saying to Deso, I think he will be our #1 next year and Howard should go to Edmonton.
> 
> RIP Red Wings, mommy misses you already :/


Babs is gone imo

Should be an interesting off season for you guys


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

FUCK YEAH :mark:


GET DUNKED ON HABS



or netted on!



YEAH! :dance


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Left to go to the store when it was 1-1.

WTF happened to da Habs? 

:ti

Unless TB does a Leafs like collapse tonight, MTL is in big trouble. Lost home ice and against the ropes to a team that's 7-0 against them this year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

ugh thx for the reminder


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Carey Price :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

:maury

prust is such an insufferable cunt. glad the habs are getting exposed.

:ti @ the thought of them being a contender


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

With the Hawks getting Panarin from the KHL, that almost certainly means Sharp will no longer be a part of the team moving forward.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> FUCK YEAH :mark:
> 
> 
> GET DUNKED ON HABS
> ...


Hell yeah !!! Goddamn i thought i was the only Lightning fan on here haha


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

brad watson, the GOAT NHL ref



> Eric Engels @EricEngels
> Prust absolutely tee'd off on Watson in the room. He thought the call was soft. Said Watson called him Mother-Fffer and a piece of s×××
> 
> Eric Engels @EricEngels
> Prust said Watson called him a coward too


:ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Boba Fett said:


> Hell yeah !!! Goddamn i thought i was the only Lightning fan on here haha


You are. I'm a Leafs fan. It's in my DNA to hate the Habs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Champ said:


> brad watson, the GOAT NHL ref
> 
> 
> 
> :ti


:lmao 


That was a Sharp-ly struck goal for the Blackhawks. osey2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

It's okay, McQueen. I still love you. :WOO


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hawks!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'm fine with either of these teams winning the west just would prefer The Wild make a statement this year. 

They are making the wrong one tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Would also like to add my roommate is a fucking crybaby fair weather bitch fan for changing the game after Chicago scored the last goal.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I wouldn't say I am a Tampa fan, but I would have no problems if they won the Cup.

3 games on a Sunday where there is nothing else on, and the NHL still manages to overlap the games a bit. ugh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

HAWKS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Maybe next year, McQueen...

Oh wait, you're in the same conference with us and we have KANE AND TOEWS for the next 10 years.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

If the Wild defense decides to stop playing like shit (other than Dumba) I still think they can win.

Anahiem is unfortunately going to win the West either way so it matters little in the end.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

we've had too many chances to only have 1 goal and calgary is getting a lot of offensive zone time in the 2nd period. they don't want to die easily. :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



McQueen said:


> If the Wild defense decides to stop playing like shit (other than Dumba) *I still think they can win.*
> 
> *Anahiem is unfortunately going to win the West* either way so it matters little in the end.





:ti


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I meant this series. People sleep on The Wild, they are by no means no longer a bad team and fully capable of winning against Chicago.

Ducks have too much momentum right now. They aren't who I want to win but being practical I think they'll get to the cup.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Agreed with both statements.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Although Anaheim would be my pick and have been since the summer, Chicago is capable of beating them

They are just a great team that proves every year in the playoffs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

SIX STRAIGHT WINS.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

you don't see teams start 6-0 in this era of parity. A lot of the games have been close but it's still 6-0.


someone do their research and let me know the last team to sweep their first 2 playoff opponents!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> Maybe next year, McQueen...
> 
> Oh wait, you're in the same conference with us and we have KANE AND TOEWS for the next 10 years.


Enjoy it while you can, cause with the cap potentially going down and Toews/Kane home-town discount contracts going into effect next year, the Hawks are gonna look a lot like their 2011 team going forward.

They're gonna start sending high priced guys back to Tallon in Florida and Saad is an RFA (potential offersheet candidate)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> you don't see teams start 6-0 in this era of parity. A lot of the games have been close but it's still 6-0.
> 
> 
> someone do their research and let me know the last team to sweep their first 2 playoff opponents!


i got bored, but no team has done it since 1990 at least. not sure about when the last time was exactly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

found it, it was the 1985 playoffs. edmonton swept LA and winnepeg, this was back when the first round was only a best of 5 though. no one has done it in the modern era where there's 4 games in the first round. :lmao :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> i got bored, but no team has done it since 1990 at least. not sure about when the last time was exactly.


that surprises me. LA almost did it in 2012. They won 4-1 and 4-0. Also won their conference finals series 4-1.

If only they tried in the regular season.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I know they haven't faced the toughest of opponents but Anaheim has really taken me by surprise so far. Didn't really think that much of them going into the post season for some reason. The Hawks/Ducks series is gonna be epic.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Enjoy it while you can, cause with the cap potentially going down and Toews/Kane home-town discount contracts going into effect next year, the Hawks are gonna look a lot like their 2011 team going forward.
> 
> They're gonna start sending high priced guys back to Tallon in Florida and Saad is an RFA (potential offersheet candidate)


I've thought about their cap situation a little bit. They have $65 million committed to 15 players. I believe the cap was raised to $73 million.

Unrestricted free agents Vermette, Kimmo, Carcillo, Rozsival, Oduya, and Richards will all be gone I'm sure. We've got Saad and Kruger as restricted free agents. We need to do everything we can to keep Saad. He's a superstar in the making. If we can get him for $5 million, we better get it done. I'd hate to see Kruger go because he's one of the best defensive forwards in the game, but if you can bring him back on a cheap contract ($2-3 million), do it.

Sharp will almost certainly be moved at his $5.9 million salary. If you package Bickell with a younger piece or pick, the Hawks can move his $4 million contract. I think there is a 0% chance they move Seabrook because we're so thin on defense. Cro is making the going rate for good goaltenders, $6 million. I don't see them moving Crawford. It's always an option with the way Darling has played, however.

TLDR - it'll be interesting to see what goes down. The team will be real top heavy next year. Top four D will be good - Seabrook, Keith, TVR, Hjalmarsson. Saad/Toews/Hossa; Teuvo/Shaw/Kane. Perhaps they can get a 2nd line Center to come in on a Brad Richards type deal again this offseason.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yeah, Hawks need the cap to keep going up. As good as Toews/Kane are those contracts are gonna be tough to build a team around.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Anaheim has certainly played weaker opposition, but still, they are playing professional hockey teams. They have looked amazing so far.

Anaheim/Chicago.

Yes please!!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Great game overall from Team Finland tonight. 

Rinne with his second shutout in a row, great PP, solid PK, and it looks like the team is starting to find the back of the net more often now which is also great. Granted this was against Norway, but still.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> You are. I'm a Leafs fan. It's in my DNA to hate the Habs.


 Works for me haha. Can't say i know anyone that does like the habs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

is there a goalie you'd rather have in the playoffs than holtby?


his playoff numbers are ridiculous every year and all their series go to 7 based off his amazing performances alone. :sodone


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


>


Making the Hart trophy winner look like a prelim guy


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

yeah, I'd rather have King Henrik. Too bad the Rangers don't feel like scoring.

Really getting pissed at King Henrik for allowing one goal per game. For my pool, I really need a damn shutout one of these times.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I told UDFK that earlier. I'd rather have Lundqvist than Holtby, too. Holtby has gone through some really big droughts and lows in his career. Lundqvist has as high of a ceiling and an even higher floor than Holtby.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'd rather have Price and Quick, too.

EDIT: actually, maybe not Price. His playoff numbers historically aren't impressive. Actually, he's kind of like the Joe Thornton of goalies.

EDIT 2: former Maple Leaf great Rask is another guy. So I would feel comfortable going with Lundqvist, Quick, or Rask.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

i wasn't being srs. :side: i was mostly just trying to bring up how GREAT his stats have been for all three playoff trips by the caps.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Great game overall from Team Finland tonight.
> 
> Rinne with his second shutout in a row, great PP, solid PK, and it looks like the team is starting to find the back of the net more often now which is also great. Granted this was against Norway, but still.


I thought USA vs. Russia was pretty nice game with right winner too. Russians crying about the refs, didn't see them cry last year in finals though.

from NHL, i'm expecting Chicago and Anaheim to win tonight. Montreal should be able to bounce back too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I had a dream that the Hawks lost big tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> I had a dream that the Hawks lost big tonight.


Take that back.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> i wasn't being srs. :side: i was mostly just trying to bring up how GREAT his stats have been for all three playoff trips by the caps.


No reason to back down off of it, it's a good discussion cause Holtby has been a great goalie every time he's been in the playoffs.

He's a Top 5 playoff goaltender, which is very impressive.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Holtby is only 25 though. Got to figure his career is still on the upswing for another 3-4 years at least.

Expecting both road teams to win tonight and take 3-0 strangleholds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> No reason to back down off of it, it's a good discussion cause Holtby has been a great goalie every time he's been in the playoffs.
> 
> He's a Top 5 playoff goaltender, which is very impressive.


id definitely rather have lundqvist and quick.


i definitely would not take price over him though. not a huge knock on price, but his playoff performances haven't always been the best.


aside from that last game, he's been a monster this year though. price is that team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Washington plays excellent 2 way hockey under Trotz


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

beleskey has been huge for us in this series. it was silfverburg against the jets and now beleskey, the second line has been huge for the ducks so far in the playoffs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hjalmarsson played a terrific game. Nik needs the credit he deserves for being an outstanding defender. He's not creative offensively which could be the reason why he doesn't always get recognition for being anything other than the "guy who throws his body around recklessly to block shots". He's seriously the best defensive player we have.

Keith is the best all around defender, Hjalmarsson the best defender, and Seabrook the best offensive DMAN.

Same could be said for Toews, Hossa and Kruger. Some of the best defensive forwards in hockey with some great individual efforts tonight. GO HAWKS! :kane










lol McQueen


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

HAWKS VS DUCKS 



YAAAAASSSSS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

calgary ties the game. :mj2


edit: tough break for them, it did look like a goal to me. i do see how it was hard to determine with the puck being in the air when it crossed, making it hard to determine if it was all the way in or not. they really didn't have a conclusive angle, which sucks for flames fans.



all this sympathy goes out of the window after what i just saw though. a dirty hit on anderson, stay classy calgary. ut


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

JOHNNY HOCKEY


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

go from calgary getting screwed to the ducks getting screwed. they got a 4 on 4 after taking out anderson and then got a powerplay out of it. ut


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

*OT Playoff hockey! :mark: What a clutch goal for Calgary. That absolutely HAD to have that.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

They offset imo


Game is tied, just like it should be


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

crazy end to regulation there in Calgary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> They offset imo
> 
> 
> Game is tied, just like it should be


if it should have been tied then it would have been reversed. the call from the review center it wasn't a goal, as in it stood, there should be no makeup call that causes the game to become a 5-4. 


you go headhunting for a goalie and get rewarded for it is some massive bullshit. that means if they decided not to be dirty there would be no 4 on 4 in the first place. the entire thing was pitiful.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> if it should have been tied then it would have been reversed. the call from the review center it wasn't a goal, as in it stood, there should be no makeup call that causes the game to become a 5-4.
> 
> 
> you go headhunting for a goalie and get rewarded for it is some massive bullshit.


revenge is a dish best served cold

and by that i clearly mean a goal


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

i dont care that they scored, i care that they headhunted anderson and got a powerplay out of it. that is some bullshit. if you go for a goalie under no circumstance should you be rewarded for it and that's what happened.


would you like it if someone went for your star goaltender in the playoffs?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

yes, but only cause it would mean my team had a star goaltender and were in the actual playoffs


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

no respect for a dirty team. HURT them next game, ducks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Forgot this yesterday....





HAWKS.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Haha I can't believe the Flames won that game. Got completely out played all game series. Let's just skip this round and move onto Ducks v. Hawks.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Flyers are apparently gonna go all in for Babcock.

Not sure if I want. 

From what I've read, he seems to love pushing his vets, which would be bad news for our top prospects (which all happen to be dmen, so the sooner they get in and the likes of Useless Schenn #2 and MacDonald get out, the better). Maybe I've just been reading in the wrong places and Babcock isn't like that, though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ole!










To think, I picked these jobbers to win the Cup. Need a Tampa/Chicago final. Coburn v Timonen :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

@A$AP 

suck it :drose


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

FUCK THE HABS


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

and the Rangers lose! 

:sundin


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hope King Henrik tears his teammates a new one. Tell them to get their shit together and shoot the fucking puck.

Crazy ending to the TB/Mtl game.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I hate you all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Time for the sweep tonight! :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I think The Wild will win tonight and probably lose game 5 or 6 at this point. 

They've gotten Kane'd this series.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

HAWKS HAWKS HAWKS!!!!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Malkin Killer Sean C has been looking great for Canada at the WHC. 

Useless Schenn #1 has been looking good for Canada, too!

:heston


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Canada vs. Sweden was pretty sweet game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Break up the juggernaut that is Belarus!

Needless to say, Montreal needed that quick start that they got in the worst possible way.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

this is not going according to plan


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

BOOOOOOOO HABS


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

That should be curtains for Minnesota.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

:mark:

Can't wait for Hawks/Ducks. Hopefully Anaheim/Calgary goes a couple more games to give our guys a little bit of rest. They're beat up. No chance Rozsival comes back this postseason. I'm expecting Rundblad. Pick your poison on who is worse.

:kane


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

HAWKS!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hawks :/

really hope they don't go anywhere after this. three times in five years is just excessive.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Well dissapointed Minnesota got swept, they didn't play well in game 2 and 3 and you can't do that against the Hawks but oh well, they had a hell of a season, hopefully they can duplicate their success next year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

what an insane last two minutes.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Flyers are apparently gonna go all in for Babcock.
> 
> *Not sure if I want. *
> 
> From what I've read, he seems to love pushing his vets, which would be bad news for our top prospects (which all happen to be dmen, so the sooner they get in and the likes of Useless Schenn #2 and MacDonald get out, the better). Maybe I've just been reading in the wrong places and Babcock isn't like that, though.


:chan :chan :chan :chan

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> Time for the sweep tonight! :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> :chan :chan :chan :chan
> 
> Are you fucking serious?


From what I've been reading over the last few weeks, I would rather have McClellan for the Flyers.

I would hate it if it were 3-4 years for guys like Morin, Ghost, Hagg, and Sanheim to come up while having veteran garbage fill the top 6 just because they're vets. 

That means by the time they're up in the NHL, Giroux and Voracek will be 30 and that puts the Cup window at 5 years max. I hope Morin and Ghost are on the team at some point next year (we'll have to dump 2 of MacDonald, Schenn, Grossmann) with Sanheim hopefully on the team in 2 years. Not all 4 of our dmen will pan out to what we think, but I think 3 of them will hit.

I'm not saying they should be rushed and if they haven't played their way onto the team then they should stay down, but Morin and Ghost almost made the team out of camp last year. Based on his play in the QMJHL final, Morin could use some time in the AHL (same with Ghost who is recovering from ACL), but there is a good chance they both work their way on the team at some point in 15/16 and stay for good. Sanheim tore the WHL a new asshole this year and I have seen/heard nothing but rave reviews about him.

IDK, from what I've read I just like McLellan more for what the Flyers should be looking for (IE not afraid to play youth). I mean, I've been watching Berube dress Rinaldo while a guy that has been NHL-ready since his 9 game tryout in 2013 has toiled in the AHL (Scott Laughton). I don't want to have another coach like that who plays "his boys" over kids who prove they belong (that's gonna happen with any coach to a degree, so I digress). 

Again, I could be reading the wrong things and my opinion on him could be incorrectly skewed, but this isn't a win now 2006-2009 Red Wings with 3 HOF players Babcock is inheriting. We've got Giroux, Voracek, Simmonds, Couturier, Mason. That's it in terms of NHL talent to build around. We have 4 really good prospects in Laughton (plays like Peca), Sanheim (Top 2 potential), Morin (Top 4 potential), and Ghost (Top 4 potential). The rest, is shit.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> From what I've been reading over the last few weeks, I would rather have McClellan for the Flyers.
> 
> I would hate it if it were 3-4 years for guys like Morin, Ghost, Hagg, and Sanheim to come up while having veteran garbage fill the top 6 just because they're vets.
> 
> ...


You don't need to read a damn thing. You just need to have actively been watching hockey for the last 8ish years to realize he's one of if not the best coach in the league. 

The only reason people have to doubt that is Detroit's lack of recent success with an aging roster. You give him a fresh, talented bench like he had with team Canada and he brings the gold back every time. Just like he did. And the other thing about Babcock is that he doesn't need a team full of superstars. He will bring out the best in what he's given and that's what he's done with Detroit. They're simply at a crossroads right now, he can't really do anything about that.

There's like 5 maybe 6 teams in the league that would probably rather have their current coach than Babcock and that's about it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Let's not try and re-write history here.

Babcock doesn't need all-star players? 

His lone Cup was guiding a team that had 3 HOF'ers in Datsyuk, Zetterberg, and Lidstrom and a solid supporting cast of with guys like Rafalski, Franzen, Hudler, Filppula Samuelsson. He made it to another Cup final in 2009, only this time they added another superstar and Cup chaser in Marian Hossa. That being said, I don't even know if that is something to hold against the guy because not every team is the 2004 Pistons with no superstars. Every Cup team has a couple, but your statement of he doesn't need all-stars to win is factually false. I don't want to hear Lidstrom was old, either, cause that guy had 70 points in 2008 and was still playing at an elite level.

I don't put any stock in winning essentially an All-Star competition. Ron Wilson and Brian Burke coached and built USA to OT of the Gold Medal game, and look at where that dynamic duo got the Leafs.

All I know is this: he hasn't coached a team out of the semi-finals since 2009. That's a long time ago.

I guess I just don't sip the Babcock Kool-Aid as much as others. I've seen my team bring in these marquee coaches before like Hitchcock and Laviolette, and here we are with nothing to show for it (to be fair to Lavy, he got us to the Finals and an epic 0-3 comeback, I still love the guy). Babcock is obviously a good coach, but I don't know if he is good developmental wise for teams who aren't quite there yet (and that seems to be the teams most linked to him with EDM, PHI, TOR. The only playoff team from this year that will probably have go at him is STL, even then nobody knows what they're gonna do with Hithcock). It's the same dilemma Leafs fans were talking about like 10 pages ago.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> Let's not try and re-write history here.
> 
> Babcock doesn't need all-star players?
> 
> ...


Without him Detroit would have fallen off the wagon ages ago. You don't become a member of the Triple Gold Club as a flukey coach. Teams buy into his systems and he doesn't accept anything less. That's the whole reason his services are being so hastily sought out and also the reason success has followed him. 

And just out of curiosity, since you're "not sure if you want" Babock as a replacement coach, please enlighten me as to what the better options out there would be for the Flyers?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Rangers getting the puck on net much better tonight. But Holtby is kind of okay at this goalie thing. First goal is going to win.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

What do you think Patrick Kane will do at this year's Stanley Cup parade?

Rangers get a stay of execution with a late goal by Kreider. Still one goal from tee times.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

C'mon New York. I need you to win this to stay alive in my playoff pool! (that's all I care about in this series). I got King Henrik as my goalie and goalie wins/shutouts are greatly overrated in this pool. You lose your goalie, you're toast.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

yay game 6 will happen


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



A$AP said:


> Without him Detroit would have fallen off the wagon ages ago. You don't become a member of the Triple Gold Club as a flukey coach. Teams buy into his systems and he doesn't accept anything less. That's the whole reason his services are being so hastily sought out and also the reason success has followed him.
> 
> And just out of curiosity, since you're "not sure if you want" Babock as a replacement coach, please enlighten me as to what the better options out there would be for the Flyers?


Where did I say he was flukey? I said he was obviously a good coach, is that not enough?

I already told ya, my first choice would be McLellan. Ironically, he is a disciple of Babcock, but he has no qualms about playing young boys. He won't let NHL ready guys play in the AHL in favor of Dan Cleary. I'd like Babcock a whole bunch more in 5 years when we're lock and loaded, but I am just not interested in having our ready young boys stay in the AHL to sit under Terry Murray's learning tree for 4 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

DUCKS THO. QUACK QUACK QUACK. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

C'mon Tampa, finish this shit tonight. Don't give Montreal any hope


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

One at a time. 3-2 series. If we bring this one back to Montreal... :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

BOOOOOO HABS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Meanwhile the Hawks are just sitting here resting up and are going to go into their next series fresh.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> One at a time. 3-2 series. If we bring this one back to Montreal... :mark:


We already made history last night by winning game 5 in a 3-0 deficit. First time in Canadiens' history. :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Anaheim will be pretty fresh for Chicago.

They will finish out Calgary tonight and game 1 of the Western Conference finals won't be til Wednesday at the absolute earliest.

That's going to be a great series. 

I got Anaheim and New York to win tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

40 seconds in. Fuck. 

Rangers are really pressing now, got a bad feeling bout this.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

2-0 is an insurmontable deficit in this series


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

K mebbe not 

:leo


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

game 7


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

OMG I KEEP JINXING IT


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Rangers will take it in Game 7.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Probably 


Take that w more than a grain of salt tho 


:brady2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

KESLER. THIS SECOND LINE HAS BEEN ON FUCKING FIRE, especially on the powerplay. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

they just took out perry.


shortcutted him while he was nowhere near the puck. 


take a fucking stick and bash their heads in. fuck these goons.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

NOT PERRY


NOOOOOO


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Guys, what's this hockey thing? My team swept in the round so now I have to wait for a scrub team to win.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

QUACKS VS HAWKS

:duck vs :eagle (almost)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> QUACKS VS HAWKS
> 
> :duck vs :eagle (almost)




So what you're saying is, not much longer till the Ducks get :kane'd.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ovechkin and Backstrom are pointless over the past 4 games. Game 7 coming up. Nothing better!

Calgary sure are being pesky little fuckers tonight.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> So what you're saying is, not much longer till the Ducks get :kane'd.


they could. both teams are elite.


i wanna see a 7 game war


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

COREY FUCKING PERRY GOT HIS REVENGE AFTER THOSE DIRTY FUCKS TRIED TAKING HIM OUT. THE GAWD. KANE AINT SHIT COMPARED TO THE ONE TRUE GOD. :mark:




let the banter begin, blackhawk fans, and good luck. :hayden3



props to ramo, guy was insane this game and for most of the series aside from game 1. made a lot of clutch and bail out saves for calgary.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hawks/Ducks will go 7. The Blackhawks have an edge, but the Ducks are a great team too. I don't think they're better.

But a sweep would be grand just to shut @UnDeFeatedKing up.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

As a Flames fan, it's hard to be disappointed. I would have loved to have seen at least one more game in front of the C Of Red, though. The Ducks are just a much better team, but the Flames gave it their all. An amazing season, picked by many to finish in the bottom five, made it to the second round of the playoffs. 

No doubt the future is bright for the Flames, a lot of good young players. Man, I look forward to next season!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

this wcf is basically the scf

rags-caps-bolts-habs aren't beating either anaheim or chicago imo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

This Hawks team is the closest thing to a dynasty we're going to get in the modern era with caps and all.

It goes to 7 tho. And there will be blood. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

im sure we'll get another proper dynasty one day.



as long as it's not those fuck boy oilers i don't care who it is.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

and the cup stays in MURICA! 22 years and counting!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I cry.

Seriously, though. If Plekanec, Desharnais and Therrien are with this team next season then there's something very, very wrong. The Habs would essentially be another old boy's club, like Edmonton, except with a superstar defenseman and the best goalie in the world to carry them to the playoffs.

Bergevin needs to find scoring very, very badly. Vrbata, if he's available. Eric Staal would be a step up over Desharnais (easily) and Plekanec, plus he's a big dude. Petry needs to be re-signed.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

This is a great day


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



el dandy said:


> and the cup stays in MURICA! 22 years and counting!


lel, with a bunch of canadians winning those cups. :mj


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Josh Harding is expected to retire due to his MS. That sucks, he was developing into a fine goalie before his diagnosis and he's the same age as I am and it sucks seeing someone lose the ability to do what they love to illness.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lel, with a bunch of canadians winning those cups. :mj


True the cup does go home to Canada every year when winners spend their day in Saskatoon, Yellow Knife, Moose Jaw, Bumblefuck Alberta or wherever else.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> I cry.
> 
> Seriously, though. If Plekanec, Desharnais and Therrien are with this team next season then there's something very, very wrong. The Habs would essentially be another old boy's club, like Edmonton, except with a superstar defenseman and the best goalie in the world to carry them to the playoffs.
> 
> Bergevin needs to find scoring very, very badly. Vrbata, if he's available. Eric Staal would be a step up over Desharnais (easily) and Plekanec, plus he's a big dude. Petry needs to be re-signed.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yellow Jaw, Moose Knife. Nice. I see what you did there.

Thank you for winning tonight Tampa. I wouldn't have been able to take a game 7.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Can't see Caps winning tomorrow. Rangers have all the momentum and Lundqvist looks way better in the net than he did against Pittsburgh. Holtby has been great too though. Rangers just have way more depth, they are still my tip to win the Stanley


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Hopefully Ovi and Backstrom bring it and the Caps somehow pull an upset. But the Rangers just seem to be the better team and them playing at home with the momentum should really seal the deal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'm hearing Sunday will be game 1 for Anaheim/Chicago. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Sunday. Fuck off. Too long of a gap. Friday would be perfect. Then have the eastern finals start on Saturday.

Please no overtime. I don't think my heart would be able to take it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

vi


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ovie!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

OV's legend just keeps on growing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Holtby is so fucking good.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

@UnDeFeatedKing 

getzlaf









perry









@JM

subban7









kane2










any other smiley ideas, just post on my wall :subban3​


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

rags advance


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Too bad for OV. A shame a team had to lose, but thems the breaks.

Come on, Tampa!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Ha!! Suck it Caps fans.

Seriously though, great game. Great series. I honestly think the Caps overall played better and Holtby was better than Lundquist during the entire thing, so, much respect to those guys.....except maybe Orpik, who probably didn't have to almost decapitate Boyle like that.

It sucks that one of Holbys primary attributes as a goalie is swallowing up pucks and not allowing rebounds and he was done in by a rebound that Stephan sunk. Oh well, that's the game I suppose.


Lets Go Rangers! Tampa Bay doesn't play on their level so I am hoping for a SC Finals repeat, except you know, they win this time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

OV guaranteed a win. Lulz.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'll say

Ducks over Hawks in 7
Rangers over Lightning in 6


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Wohoo!

Wanted the Rangers to win, but not overly invested, and the last 10 minutes of regulation and overtime was intense. Can only imagine how stressed hardcore Caps and Rangers fans were.

Game 7 overtimes are the greatest thing ever invented.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*










Savage.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

that's awesome. haha.

I got Chicago in 6 and New York in 7


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

I'll take:

Tampa Bay over NY in 6.
Chicago over Anaheim in 7 (pls come true).


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Full-time hockey player, part-time GREATEST ACTOR OF ALL TIME

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Bergevin press conference:

- happy with coaching staff and they aren't going anywhere 
- doesn't know if Galchenyuk will ever be a center, said Desharnais was fantastic


I think I'm done.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

As a leafs fan 

LMAO


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*



ITS DUCK HUNTING SEASON


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

that Sean Couturier line :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

LINDHOLM. SILFVERBERG WITH A GREAT PASS/PLAY.


this second line in general will continue be amazing. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Canada gold

Yayayayayayayay


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

yeah, this world championship gold medal game is pretty anti-climatic.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Just got done splooshing to that sexy Claude G wizard pass


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yay 

Beat down 


Take it Russia 


this will All be over soon


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL 14/15 Off-season Thread*

Yeah! World Hockey Champs!

See what happens when you send actual hockey players?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

WORLD CHAMPIONS!!! 

I wanted the Leafs to win the cup this year but this is even better!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

This makes up for the leafs imo 


Mmmmmmm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Congrats Canada, you're still last place in everything else.

Hi Jessica!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

So glad that the Canadian brothers took care of business today and handed out a real beating to Russia. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Juicy Crawford rebound


Enjoying this series already


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*



McQueen said:


> Congrats Canada, you're still last place in everything else.
> 
> Hi Jessica!


except every other winter sport even though we have literally the 10th of the population as america. we also have better living quality and just about everything else. sorry queeny, stay in a shitty country that wins at some sports to make up for the shitty lives of their citizens. :kobe3


in even more better news, DUCKS 3-1 up on the hawks. :mark:



that one turnover at the end of the second was terrible. cant give the blackhawks those chances, especially richards(or KANE :side. it was a really sloppy game as a whole, even our powerplay was pretty bad, but it's still great to be leading after playing only semi-decent.


edit: forgot to say that the PENALTY kill was amazing this game as well as the general blocking and ANDERSON'S play. he deserved that shutout. :mj2 fucking beauchemin.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Lightning did terrible in game 1 against the Rangers; but I think we can bounce back in Game 2.

And yes, i'm a Lightning fan; sue me.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

I love being Canadian but love the States also. Their influence on us and the rest of the world is unmatched. That being said, glad I live in Canada where there is basically no racial bullshit. yay pale.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

As an American, of course I want USA to win, but they're not going over in this sport. We have a chance every year at the WJC, but that's where it stops. Upper midcard as a hockey nation at best. I'll cheer them on as they dominate most other sports like Basketball, Lacrosse, and Rhythmic Gymnastics! As a result, I have to result to only rooting for my guys.. such as Claude Giroux!

Giroux named player of the game!

Big game player and what a blessing to have him for the Flyers! Giroux is like the anti Joe Thornton, Rick Nash, or Montreal Canadiens' forward group.

He should be 2/3 of the way to Triple Gold if not for Hockey Canada politics. He'll be there in 2018 to get that gold, and then the Flyers will trade him to LA where he'll win dat Cup!

Also, even on international ice, Malkin cannot escape Couturier. Be better, you Frankenstein-looking fuck.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

International basketball will never be as competitive as hockey


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Tough game. We really outplayed Anaheim for a large portion of the game. Once it went 2-1 at the end of the second period, I'm like, we totally have a chance at coming back. Too many squandered powerplays. I don't even know how to analyze it. Anaheim had fewer chances, but the chances they did have were far superior to ours and they made things happen.

Anderson was incredible in the net. This is the match up I've worried about all year. The encouraging news is the Hawks basically outskated them and looked way quicker. Bad news - they still lost by a large margin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> except every other winter sport even though we have literally the 10th of the population as america. we also have better living quality and just about everything else. sorry queeny, stay in a shitty country that wins at some sports to make up for the shitty lives of their citizens. :kobe3
> 
> 
> in even more better news, DUCKS 3-1 up on the hawks. :mark:
> ...


Wasn't really serious though.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

loved the finale. Canada was superior team this year by a landslide. Always happy to watch Russia get a beatdown in ice.

Crosby got his triple crown afterall.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*



El Conquistador said:


> Tough game. We really outplayed Anaheim for a large portion of the game. Once it went 2-1 at the end of the second period, I'm like, we totally have a chance at coming back. Too many squandered powerplays. I don't even know how to analyze it. Anaheim had fewer chances, but the chances they did have were far superior to ours and they made things happen.
> 
> Anderson was incredible in the net. This is the match up I've worried about all year. The encouraging news is the Hawks basically outskated them and looked way quicker. Bad news - they still lost by a large margin.


You guys had far more offensive zone time, but the chances you guys were creating weren't great, aside from the ones that came from our own sloppy play and turnovers(like that fucking richard's goal and kane having a wide open shot at the net except ANDERON robbed him). gotta cut down on that shit as well as the stupid penalties we took.

our penalty kill dominated your powerplay though, if we can keep that up, especially in chicago, we could be in good shape. We were also more physical than the hawks, getting more hits and doing quite a good job of limiting toews/kane. the only problem is that you guys did just as good of a job on perry/getzlaf.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Everyone gets more hits than the Hawks though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Flyers hire Hakstol.

Don't know much about him, but I do know that he has built a heck of a program at North Dakota and guys like Parise, Toews, Oshie etc all sat under his learning tree.

Seeing as he has dealt with nothing but youth for the last decade, I assume that he will have no qualms playing guys like Morin, Sanheim, Ghost, and Hagg instead of veteran guys (which was my biggest worry). Also thrilled we went ouside of the organization. Was terrified they were gonna hire Terry Murray (I'm fine if he is on Hakstol's assistant staff, but I don't want him as our HC) or bring in Dineen just cause of Flyers ties.

I'm pretty excited about this! I like the gamble from Hextall!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

TYLER FUCKING JOHNSON

THE IMP!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Everyone who thought there was going to be 8 goals in a Tampa/NY game raise their hand.

Liars.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

*puts hand down*


could be 8 goals tonight though :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

FUCK I HATE LIVING IN ATLANTIC TIME ZONE

LIKE WTF I GOTTA WAIT TILL 10:15 FOR THE GAME AND I GOTTA BE UP AT 6


BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

perry da gawd


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> FUCK I HATE LIVING IN ATLANTIC TIME ZONE
> 
> LIKE WTF I GOTTA WAIT TILL 10:15 FOR THE GAME AND I GOTTA BE UP AT 6
> 
> ...


timezones are a bitch 

i miss most nhl games since i actually sleep at nights now, and most games usually air 3-5am my time.

except the west coast games which might start 5am if they are late evening games.

nice 2nd period. looking forward for 3rd.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Double overtime coming up.

When you hit double overtime the level of play goes down hill. Players gets fatigued. Somebody is going to make a mistake that costs their team the game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*



Banez said:


> timezones are a bitch
> 
> i miss most nhl games since i actually sleep at nights now, and most games usually air 3-5am my time.
> 
> ...


and of course it goes to double ot.....

:fuck


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

That header.

Didn't know it was a rule that you couldn't specifically head it in, but if you can't deliberately kick it in or intentionally punch it in, why should you be able to intentionally head it in? NHL gonna act fast to the rule book like they did the Avery rule or Brett Hull.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

FUARKING BULLSHIT CALL. THE NHL IS FIXED!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

awesome effort from Shaw.

Wish that had counted. That would have been awesome.

Triple Overtime coming up!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Blackhawks are now 6-1 in multiple OT games in the Toews/Kane era. (15-11 in single OT playoff games)

Their only loss came in Game 1 against the St. Louis Blues last year on a goal by Alexander Steen in triple OT.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

overrated babcock is gone :cheer :clap


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*



Champ said:


> overrated babcock is gone :cheer :clap


ut

LOOKING LIKE TORONTO GUYS OR DID I JINX IT.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Yay 

hopefully this changes the culture


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Confirmed now.

Leafs have a coach.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

Surprised, but hope it works out for TO.

Always had a soft spot for them and they need to stop being down. They're like the Raiders: the league is just better when they're competitive.

We're gonna know for certain now if Babcock is the real GOAT coach. There are no Ken Holland's, Nic Lidstrom's, Pavel Datsyuk's, Henrik Zetterberg's to use. I wonder if this means Double Dion stays? I read Detroit wanted him bad at the deadline. Shanny did say in that big address that they need a culture change and players who don't give half efforts (alluding to Dion/Phil being ut), so I digress.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CANADA!!!!!! WORLD HOCKEY WORLD CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD*

YEEEEEEEEES :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

we'll see what babs can do without a stacked roster for one of the first times in his career :draper2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Leafs should stand for Laughing Endlessly at failing seasons.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Well...no top-3 picks for them during their rebuild I guess. :lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> Well...no top-3 picks for them during their rebuild I guess. :lmao


Except the top three picks are selected via draft lottery starting next year...not like we'd be guaranteed a top three pick without Babs.

Gotta admit, I was on the fence about Babcock but I'm pretty psyched now that we got him. Leafs are building a great group of smart guys.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Phil, so how do you feel about Mike Babcock being your new coach.










Ok then and what about you Dion, how do you feel about Babcock as your new coach. 










Well I guess you guys are fucked.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Joff is psyched!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

King Henrik going to have a big bounce back game tonight I feel.

6.25 million a year to coach hockey. I picked the wrong career choice.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Coaches should earn top dollar imo. If anything they're underpaid compared to the players. Just my opin.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Every sports player and coach is over paid, if anyone should be making millions it should be fire fighters, doctors, etc.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Well yeah which is why I said compared to players


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Every sports player and coach is over paid, if anyone should be making millions it should be fire fighters, doctors, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why? So the owners can make billions? Everything is relative.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

The contract here set a bad precedent IMO. I don't think coaches should get that much money, and many owners of small-market teams probably feel the same. It'll be a messy situation when it comes time to renegotiate the CBA. Some owners will fight for no cap on management... more than half the owners will likely fight for a cap on management. It'll be messy, and be an issue for the next lockout.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

The contract talk is mostly irrelevant IMO. Doesn't effect the salary cap so who cares.

This is a team that is regularly lambasted for" not wanting to win" and just collecting money. Spending top $ to get the best coach possible should be applauded.


Should be a huge summer for the Leafs but this is about as good of a starting point as possible.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

This Tampa rangers game is terrific


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I thought the tank was on? Da hell?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

The imp!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

great start to the conference finals so far


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Can we all agree Tyler Johnson is the hardest Johnson in the world to beat right now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

How did scouts miss this kid? What the fuck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

11 goal game is pretty huge. Lundqvist is letting pretty much everything and getting straight up OWNED by Johnson. 


Johnson with 12 goals in 16 games. :wee-bey


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

King Henrik giving up back to back 6 spots.

Can't believe that. Hell has frozen over.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

http://www.twitch.tv/sidewinder400




Watch ABAS Vs ASAP in NHL 15


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I'd be so happy if Nashville had a guy like Tyler Johnson in their roster :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> The contract here set a bad precedent IMO. I don't think coaches should get that much money, and many owners of small-market teams probably feel the same. It'll be a messy situation when it comes time to renegotiate the CBA. Some owners will fight for no cap on management... more than half the owners will likely fight for a cap on management. It'll be messy, and be an issue for the next lockout.


So should all the teams in the running banded together in a vendetta to limit Babcock's salary? How should this have played out?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> So should all the teams in the running banded together in a vendetta to limit Babcock's salary? How should this have played out?


I don't know. I don't have a problem with how it played out, but now many good coaches will be looking at deals like this and smaller market teams will be out of the running, either because of their own revenue or a cheap owner. 

I don't care how it played out. The teams I cheer for have lots of money, but it's going to be an issue in the next CBA that'll cause a lockout, among other player-owner differences.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> I don't know. I don't have a problem with how it played out, but now many good coaches will be looking at deals like this and smaller market teams will be out of the running, either because of their own revenue or a cheap owner.
> 
> I don't care how it played out. The teams I cheer for have lots of money, but it's going to be an issue in the next CBA that'll cause a lockout, among other player-owner differences.


All these things happen and then they change something to limit them happening again. Babcock has now set the example. 

He obviously controlled the market and got paid as such. Other coaches in the future will of course use this as an example while they can. 

If I was deciding whether to side with owners or players/coaches I'm going to side with the players everytime. If money doesn't go to players/coaches it stays with the owners. Who really wants that?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> All these things happen and then they change something to limit them happening again. Babcock has now set the example.
> 
> He obviously controlled the market and got paid as such. Other coaches in the future will of course use this as an example while they can.
> 
> If I was deciding whether to side with owners or players/coaches I'm going to side with the players everytime. If money doesn't go to players/coaches it stays with the owners. Who really wants that?


I agree. Sadly, the owners will try to control that, especially of the smaller market teams. Owners for the Habs, Leafs, Sabres, Rangers, Hawks off the top of my head won't have a problem with this. They have the money to bring in the best guys. Others? They'll fight it, and they'll be stubborn until they see half or even a full season of revenue wash away before they budge.

I'm hopeful it doesn't come to that point, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

*That no look shot by :kane was a thing of beauty. 1-1 after the first period.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

depres gets his own last minute goal to match kane's from the first. :mark:



2-1 heading into the third. plz hold on ANDERSON, plz save us. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

ANDERSON THE FUCKING GOD. BASED MODE. 



srs, thank you anderson. that last 2 minutes was so hard to watch, but he made some great saves, especially that last one.


the penalty kill was ON POINT this game. :mark:


thank god we got one in chicago, but getting the next one would be even bigger. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Bullshit. Hawks squandered every opportunity given to them. 8 minutes of powerplay in the 1st period? They had to do something on that double minor and they couldn't even hold it in Anaheim's zone. The Hawks looked lethargic. Anderson made some ridiculous saves. By far the best player in the series. 

If only Kane made that last chance with 5 seconds left! :floyd1


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

good game. great series. please go 7 games.

i don't want hackey to end


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*






:banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Going with New York tonight.

King Henrik always bounces back after letting in 6 goals in a game......


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> Going with New York tonight.
> 
> King Henrik always bounces back after letting in 6 goals in a game......













Hopefully Chicago ties it up tomorrow night and we get 2 game 7's


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

for my own personal financial reasons, I'm hoping we get a Anaheim/New York final.

I picked Chicago to win the Cup in my player pool/bracket, but the way the chips have fallen, I am now rooting for Anaheim


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

*:hglol 3 goals in 37 seconds by the Ducks :hglol*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TIE GAME

What a hackey game


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Sure start an early Western conference game for once.

:Jordan

3 goal since I turned it on 10 minutes ago lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Nice job with the commercial guys.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

overtime!

Whan an outstanding third period.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Holy fucking shit. Pissed off Ducks are crazy.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hope the Bolts can rebound tomorrow; we played terrible yesterday.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I really hope Chicago wins tonight just so we get a longer series. These 2 teams are great 

Terrific 3rd period


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Vermette!

And fuck the Leafs. Just cause.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Tie series


What a game


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hi UDK.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

From a pure entertainment standpoint, I want Tampa in the finals. I think they could put on fast paced games with either Chicago or Anaheim. I'm envious of the way Tampa has been able to draft young forwards. I guess we count free agent signings too because Tyler Johnson been fantastic in the playoffs.

At least the NHL is calling some penalties and we're seeing offense. Still too much obstruction for my liking but going in the right direction.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

great fucking start, 2-0 5 minutes in. gotta keep it going, can't let the hawks hang on. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

3 goals before the hawks have a shot.



there's a clear better team in this series and they should have already won if it wasn't for some overtime bullshit. :kobe5


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Ducks are just on another level. Hawks need to keep praying to the same god that has kept them in this series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

garbage period.



ducks have given up more goals with a minute remaining in the period than any other team in the playoffs. i dont know if that's a fact, but this is like the 6th one chicago has gotten in this series. :no:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



el dandy said:


> Ducks are just on another level. Hawks need to keep praying to the same god that has kept them in this series.


THANK YOU BASED GOD


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> THANK YOU BASED GOD


14-1, BITCH.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

and we choked. :mj2



fucking anderson was garbage on that last goal. :no:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> THANK YOU BASED GOD


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

BELESKEY IS THE TRUE GAWD. NOT KANE. HE'S NOT SHIT. IT'S BELESKEY. BOW DOWN, CHICAGO, BOW THE FUCK DOWN. HE IS THE ONE AND TRUE GOD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

damn what a crazy game. Amazing if you didn't have a rooting interest in the game. Not sure how many Ducks/Blackhawks fans are still alive however.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Tyler Johnson


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I didn't think anything could top kings hawks from last year but this is amazing


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

What a wild game. How we go down 0-3 in the 1st is beyond me. We looked like shit. Anaheim was great, we had no shots on net the entire 1st period. It was an anemic performance. The 2nd came around and the Hawks finally started to play and show some professionalism. The defensemen were coming up and and being aggressive from the blue line in and things changed.

Just a dramatic comeback with the two extra man goals. I'd be shocked if Q doesn't go with Kane/Toews/Saad in game 6. Toews/Kane being paired together really turned the game around. They looked unstoppable out there when Q went to that line in the 3rd. Oh yeah, Teuvo is a stud. Without him, those first two goals to make it 3-2 at the end of the 2nd never happen. That pass to Seabrook behind the net was astounding.

I'd like to see the Hawks play with more urgency, a lot like they did in the 2nd/3rd periods. I know it's easier said than done. Unfortunately, it seems like Anaheim is really dictating much of the series. Good to see that Danish fuck Anderson look marginal for once. I wish we would have capitalized.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

It's amazing how unproductive Kimmo Timonen is now. Dude looks like he shouldn't even be playing. I remember not too long ago, maybe somewhere around 2010, Timonen was the best defenseman on the Flyers with Pronger when they were facing us for the CUP. I mean, Timonen used to be pretty damn close to the standard for all defensemen. Sad to see his decline and how he's a shell of his former self. I know he's retiring at the end of this run with the Hawks.

Richards has noticeably declined quite a bit, too. 

One could only wonder how much better the team would be with a serviceable six defensemen:

1: Keith, Seabrook
2: Hjalmarsson, Oduya
3: Trevor van Riemsdyk, Rozsival

:sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Timmo has been a bum for Chicago


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Kimmo has been done for 2 years or so. That's why I was not overly concerned for the Flyers when he got a blood clot this summer (I was concerned for Kimmo cause people can die from that shit, but as a mark it wasn't a big blow for the team like some were making it out. He's better than MacDonald or Grossmann, but not even close to being the impact player he once was) 

Thanks for that 2nd round and conditional pick, tho.

Hope Chicago can pull it out so Kimmo can go out in style. Only time I'll probably ever root for them TBH.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Game 7 looms


Said Ducks vs Rangers all along and sticking with it


Although I gotta admit despite the greatness of Corey Perry I am kinda rooting for an original 6 matchup


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Game 7. Fuck yes. Rangers with an amazing third period.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

btw, lel @ the blues. taking a loss by bringing back hitchcock, one year or not, this year was inexcusable. :loss


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Game 7 looms
> 
> 
> Said Ducks vs Rangers all along and sticking with it
> ...



You copied me I've been saying Ducks and Rangers since before the season started


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



jtbest said:


> You copied me I've been saying Ducks and Rangers since before the season started


You weren't even registered here before the season started so how could anyone "copy" you?



... unless you're a rejoiner. :hmm:


Game 6 tonight... GO DUCKS


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> You weren't even registered here before the season started so how could anyone "copy" you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been saying that in real life not on this forum you jackass :laugh:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



jtbest said:


> I've been saying that in real life not on this forum you jackass :laugh:


So have many others, in real life and in the internet. Rangers and Ducks (along with Chicago) were pretty much the favorites to win their conferences heading into the playoffs so it's not much of an accomplishment to predict two of those three teams being in the finals this year. 





Lightning are fucked. Game 7 against Rangers with Lundqvist on goal. :mj2

Hope we get this version of Lundqvist and not the usual Game 7 King Henrik.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hope Anaheim closes out the series tonight


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

That ain't happening.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

HAWKS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Yay 2 game sevens


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Plz don't give up 3 goals in 37 seconds again Hawks.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Duncan Keith for Conn Smythe. Playing many many many minutes but he's still a game-changer.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I have very little rooting interest but two Game 7's for a chance at the Cup. That's going to be awesome.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I should root for Hawks and Rags for draft reasons.

Ducks are done.

Their coach is the guy who taught OV and the Caps exactly what to do to win a Game 7. He's gonna have to get that monkey off of his back, and I don't think he can do it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Fucking awesome game. I feel like we dominated the large majority of it. When it became 3-2 after that goaltender interference (that wasn't called) by Silfverberg, I was extremely worried. That Getzlaf chance where he went in between the legs and Maroon had a wide open net was a thing of beauty. There was a couple of superb chances for the Ducks the first 8 or so minutes of the 3rd to tie it up. I noticed how fast paced the game became in the 3rd. Anaheim pushing their defense up on the attack, we'd counter, and then Anaheim would have a 2 on 1 or 3 on 2 the other way. It was scary.

Great game though for the Hawks. Feel really encouraged. I feel like we owned most of the game except for the first 10 minutes of the 3rd. My confidence level in the Hawks going into game 7 is at a 0, however. I liked benching Timonen for Rundblad. It's really a pick your poison type of thing, but still, Kimmo is not even serviceable at this point.

Kane/Toews/Saad was the best line out there all night. Bickell was laying the wood on everyone. Shaw was his normal pesty self. And Crawford looks like the guy that we've grown accustomed to. CRO stopped some insanely good chances. I feel like Maroon probably should have had a couple of goals.

FUCK YOU UDK. :udfk

:kane


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

UDK on suicide watch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

if you have no dog left in the fight, this has been a great playoffs. Both of these conference finals should be going 7. Been some amazing hockey over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

game 7 is at our home, no suicide watch yet. :sip


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



RKing85 said:


> *if you have no dog left in the fight*, this has been a great playoffs. Both of these conference finals should be going 7. Been some amazing hockey over the past couple of weeks.





RKing85 said:


> Hope Anaheim closes out the series tonight


:denirolol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I'd PREFER Anaheim to win, but I don't have any problems with Chicago winning. Actually picked Chicago to win the cup in my pool. 

I actually won't have a problem with any of these 4 teams left winning the Cup. (haven't minded the Rangers ever since they got rid of Torts behind the bench)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I'm fine with Chicago (Timonen), Tampa (Coburn), or Anaheim (indifferent towards them) winning it all.

Don't want Rangers to win because I 1) hate Rick Nash, 2) hate the Rangers, and 3) I have Jersey trash family from up there that flip between between being Devils and Ranger fans and they are obnoxious cunts.

This means they will win of course.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

history obviously favors the Rangers here. The team's and King Henrik's game 7 stats and history are just insane. 

But history doesn't mean shit once the puck drops.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

king henrik playing great


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

COME ON TAMPA!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

*I'm rooting for Tampa as well but it would be nice to have at least one team in the Finals that I can actually root against. I don't hate or dislike either Chicago or the Ducks.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Root against the Ducks just to knock UDFK down a peg.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

GOALLLLLLLLLq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

2-0, don't screw this up boys


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hawks Tampa Stanley Cup? Sounds good to me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

YES BABY! Stanley Cup bound; WOO!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I think it says something when a team can't score a goal on home ice in two straight games


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

rangers would have got ratings but the lightning are the more exciting team


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TAMPA

GET IN :mark:

feel really bad for hank, though. has to be said.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

congrats to tampa, great win and a great postseason from them thus far. rangers did great all postseason as well. amazing playoffs thus far, a lot of deserving teams have been eliminated imo. 




McQueen said:


> Root against the Ducks just to knock UDFK down a peg.


fuck you and lc. :mj


and flex and sidewinder. :kobe3



DUCKS. 


plz win. :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

When Bishop has had to be big this post season, he has been fucking huge.

King Henrik I think is going to be the NHL's version of Dan Marino. Never win the title.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Start the UDK suicide watch a day ahead. Just like a tornado watch, then once it's happening make it a suicide warning. Cause the Hawks ain't losing game 7.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

just like last year?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Tampa is more fun to watch than the Rangers. They've built that team fantastically, especially their young forwards. Getting Stamkos was huge but look at the supporting cast:

Tyler Johnson - Undrafted
Alex Killorn - 2007 3rd Round
Nikita Kucherov - 2011 3rd Round
Vlad Namestnikov - 2011 1st Round
Ondrej Palat - 2011 7th Round
Cedric Paquette - 2012 4th Round

And future beast Jonathan Drouin doesn't even crack the lineup. My team hasn't developed a forward outside the Top 3 overall picks since Ryan Malone. Envious.

Gary Bettman will be rooting for an all Sun Belt final.: kesler


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

^ they also drafted erne and deangelo :allen1

anyway.. rangers.. 0 goals in your last 2 home games? :maury


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Tampa is more fun to watch than the Rangers. They've built that team fantastically, especially their young forwards. Getting Stamkos was huge but look at the supporting cast:
> 
> Tyler Johnson - Undrafted
> Alex Killorn - 2007 3rd Round
> ...


That 2011 draft

1st - C Vladislav Namestnikov - Filppula's eventual replacement if not traded
2nd - RW Nikita Kucherov
3rd - no pick
4th - no pick
5th - D Nikita Nesterov - top 4 potential, extremely impressive these playoffs 
6th - G Adam Wilcox
7th - F Matthew Peca
7th - F Ondrej Palat

Looks like four legit NHLers and Peca and Wilcox who just finished their college careers were two of the best at the collegiate level and may have a future as well


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

UDK SUICIDE WATCH HAS STARTED


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

this is an awful start. just attack, down 2-0, nothing else to do. stop trying to play matchups bruce, let the first line play the toews line.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

:Woah calm down UDK. We don't want to lose you yet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

didn't show up tonight at all. :no:


what a bad start to the second, needed a quick goal and instead we concede one. ugh. this one could be over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

UDFK just got his razors and is drawing hot water into his tub.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

UDK you can go end it now. Bye. UDK about to act like he wasn't talking shit at all this whole series.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

anaheim :ti

perennial chokes since pronger left them :reggie


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> UDK you can go end it now. Bye. UDK about to act like he wasn't talking shit at all this whole series.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i won't deny anything, stop being a bitch and acting like you didn't do the same thing. :kobe


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

My team won.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Game ova


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

must be hell being boudreau. so many #1 seeds, so many shortcomings.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Damn Anaheim :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

that was a kick...


i'm done.



good game blackhawks/fans.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

rip in pasta anaheim


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

:wow


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that was a kick...
> 
> 
> i'm done.
> ...




Suicide warning.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Was hoping for a good game 7


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

i aint committing shit. chicago is a hell of a team and you guys won. congratulations and good luck in the finals, you guys deserved it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Can we get to the bottom line and discuss how the leafs suck and don't deserve this thread title.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



McQueen said:


> Can we get to the bottom line and discuss how the leafs suck and don't deserve this thread title.


We don't suck we just aren't any good and never win


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Toronto Maple Leafs, at least we're not as bad as Buffalo.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TIL the Toronto Maple Leafs franchise has never even won 50 games in a season.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



McQueen said:


> Can we get to the bottom line and discuss how the leafs suck and don't deserve this thread title.


the leafs are playing in the finals if you squint


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

score should be 3-2. :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

That shouldn't have counted. Blatant too many Corey's on the ice.

If I squint it's the Toronto Maple Leafs who get my trash on Tuesday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hawks. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

again, congrats to blackhawks fans. you guys have a hell of a team, a great coach, and an even better captain. good luck in the finals, i'll be rooting you on(but probably not watching :mj2).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I'll say Chicago in 5 games


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry UDFK, looks like I was right this time. amazing freakin series. amazing playoffs.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Tampa in 4 games.

i think being promoted to forum admin if i'm right is only fair


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Bolts in 6 because why not? If we see Crawford implode again, Tampa has the horses to put pucks behind him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I've got Hawks in 6. Should be a pretty good series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

WHAT A FUCKING GAME :mark:

Can we all agree that Toews is and has been the best captain in hockey? Dude turned it on these last three games, really starting with the two six man attacker goals that ultimately ended in a loss in OT in game 5. Game 6 and Game 7 was complete total ownage. Out of all the outcomes I could have guessed, I would have never guessed a blowout like that. To go up 4-0 in the 2nd was such a shock. That Hossa kicking goal makes up for the Shaw headbutt that should have been a good goal in OT. :kane

LOL KESLER. "No human can sustain this amount of hits". Well Ryan, you're wrong because the Hawks just did you fuarking *******. I've got the Hawks in 5 over Tampa.

:kane


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

should be interesting finals. I dont have a personal favourite but i think i'l lean over Hawks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Toews. What a fucking player.

Should have a high-paced series. I expect a shit ton of goals. Hawks in 6/7.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

NBC's Game 7 rating Saturday in LA: 3.9. In Chicago: 26.6.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> NBC's Game 7 rating Saturday in LA: 3.9. In Chicago: 26.6.




UDK: It's cause of the Ducks.
Everyone Else: It's cause of the Hawks.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

This series will be very fun to watch

I really have a hard time picking against Chicago but Corey Crawford is the type of goalie that can implode at any time. He was money for them in the last cup run and has been up and down this time around. He did enough against the Ducks. He shouldn't cost them the series against TB. I'm not being disrespectful of him just think if Chicago has a weakness it's him. He has proved me wrong before.


So much talk about a dynasty if Chicago wins. I mean it wouldn't technically be a dynasty as it would be 3/6 and none of them were back to back. But I understand that in this era of parity and salary cap it's the closest we'll likely get to one. LA and Chicago are the only teams with multiple cups since 2003 with 2 each. I think it would be good for hockey to see a team win 3 or 4 titles and cement their legacy as the team of this time. Not much you can't like about the way the Hawks are built and run. Jonathan Toews is the best leader in the game perhaps. He and Kane are the two most clutch players since Joe Sakic to me. Every big series and game they show up. Toews does in the playoffs, and internationally. Keith and Seabrook have been one of the best tandems recently. Keith to me along w Weber and Doughty are the 3 best all around defensemen. Give me them over Karlsson/PK any day. Hossa, Sharp, Saad, Hammer, is a nice supporting cast. Coach Q is all class. Plus they are in a big market that hadn't won in 50 years and happen to have the best uni's in sports imo.

Wondering how they do when the contracts of Kane/Toews kick in soon. Sharp will prob be gone, but Teravainen will be big for them in the years to come. I feel as long as the core of Toews/Kane/Keith are there and playing at a high level they'll be solid. Saad will keep getting better as well. They had to dump Laad, Buff, Niemi, Versteeg, etc after the first cup and Bolland, Leddy, after the next one. They seem to always find guys like Shaw, Oduya that come in either as draft picks or FA and fill the holes. Hossa is getting up there in age and is locked under contract so it'll be interesting to see what happens there too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Who was the poster who said there were 20 better players in the NHL than Toews?

Do you still feel that way?

Dude just went HAM in the biggest games of the year. Toews is a lock for top 5. And probably 2nd only behind Crosby. Though if you weigh leadership heavily...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

A million Subban smilies but not a single one for Toews


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I heard a statistic today that was very telling of this terrific Blackhawks team - games 1-4 the Hawks are 28-27. In games 5-7, they're 41-13. There is never too big of a moment for these guys. 

Also, for what it is worth, Quenneville has Trevor van Riemsdyk traveling to Tampa Bay with the team now. I don't know what this means. Surely you can't start a rookie, who has sat out a large portion of the season with various injuries, in game one on the biggest stage possible. I'm very intrigued to see if TVR is playing. I'm extremely high on the kid and could see within the next one or two years, the Hawks parting ways with Seabrook to get much younger and more inexpensive contracts. TVR is talented enough to fill that void.

Bickell is reportedly okay after missing a portion of game 7. I think he only played 5 minutes and missed all of the 2nd and 3rd periods. That's good, too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> A million Subban smilies but not a single one for Toews


you pretty much have to be black to get a smiley if you're an athlete


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> UDK: It's cause of the Ducks.
> Everyone Else: It's cause of the Hawks.


shut the fuck up. :kobe


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*












:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti HE MAD.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

To put some real stuff on this though...The Hawks winning game 6 and game 7 in only 3 periods was big for their defense. Instead of having to play extra periods they technically got "regular" rest. Now they should be refreshed starting Wednesday and the Hawks might even put on an even better defensive clinic in the Finals.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

lightning are explosive, though.

i kinda see the hawks D getting exploited a bit. however. i think they tear through the lightning D.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TIL the Toronto Maple Leafs have never won a conference championship in their franchise history.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



el dandy said:


> TIL the Toronto Maple Leafs have never won a conference championship in their franchise history.


any team in the states with such little success would have prob relocated 9 times


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

haven't had a Cup sweep since '98 (the last of 4 in a row actually)

Feel pretty safe in saying there won't be one here.

Guess I'll go with Chicago in 6. Don't have a problem with either team winning the Cup however.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TIL that the Toronto Maple Leafs have played 98 seasons.

In those 98 seasons, they only surpassed the 100 point mark 3 times. 

That is pretty remarkable IMO.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TVR not playing tonight, but will play in the series, according to Joel Quenneville. 
In the early skate session, Q' had Kane/Toews/Saad lined up together.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I got my Bolts winning in 7.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Tampa I think needs to win both of these first two games. Even a split won't be good enough.

If Chicago wins one in Tampa, it's series over I think.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hope the Bolts win the cup so we can say we were sent to the golf course first round by the best team in the league. Fuck the Gayhawks in general, though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

GO BOLTS!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

This 3rd period.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Thank FUCK for Teuvo and Crawford! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Yeaaaaaa. Go Hawks!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

FAWCK..... come on you bastards; don't let game 1 slip into Chicago's hands.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

God dammit... fuck; that last 6 minutes was fucking horrible.

Boys better be ready come Saturday, otherwise we'll be fucked if we go into Chicago down 2-0.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

We owned the majority of that game. No shots on goal for Tampa the last 7 minutes of the first, followed by a pretty good second period with a couple of exceptions. Particularly the two unbelievable chances Stamkos had that Crawford made miraculous saves on. The third was total ownage and we had puck possession forever. That save Crawford made on Callahan was noteworthy and kept us in it. What a period for Teuvo Teravainen in the third. He was really playing too unselfish and not putting pucks on net, but his skill is incredible. HAWKS

Can't wait for Duncan Keith to win the Conn Smythe. Like I said, Hawks in 4. :mark:


:kane


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

great finish

would like to see more back and forth chances but it was a solid game

https://twitter.com/NHLexpertpicks/status/606265048965771264/photo/1


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

haha. that's awesome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> great finish
> 
> would like to see more back and forth chances but it was a solid game
> 
> https://twitter.com/NHLexpertpicks/status/606265048965771264/photo/1


Amazing.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Like 3 weeks away from Draft Day. :drose 

I live for those trade day deals. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

RUMOR HAS IT TORONTO COULD TRADE THE #4 PICK



FUCK RIGHT OFF


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

THE IMP STRIKES AGAIN 

WHAT A GAME


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Been a pretty good game so far, even though the Hawks are down. Hopefully the have a 3rd period similar to game 1.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

bishop seems to have a case of the shits :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I was stuck at work, couldn't watch the game, but man how did the Hawks not win, seems like Bishop sucked it up 3 goals allowed on 24 shots?


-edit-


NVM, just saw Crawfords stats. :ti


-edit edit-

WTF happened to Bishop in the 3rd? :ti


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> RUMOR HAS IT TORONTO COULD TRADE THE #4 PICK
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK RIGHT OFF


They also invited Rantanen to Toronto to meet with coaches and execs. He's projected to go 6-10 or so. Interesting.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

How awesome is this draft? So awesome. Any team drafting between 3-6 can realistically trade their pick, let's just say for the 10th overall, and still end up with one of Barzal, Zacha, Werenski or Rantanen. 

The 1st round is going to be awesome. If I'm the Coyotes, Leafs, Devils or Canes GM, I'm super open to trading down (but staying in the top 10) and picking up one of those names I mentioned above. If you trade out of the top-10, THEN it becomes rational to pick someone like Lawson Crouse, who's super hyped up, but not quite a top-10 talent, imo (and it seems other scouts are finally realizing that and he's dropping out of the top-10).

1. McDavid
2. Eichel
3. Hanifin
4. Marner
5. Strome
6. Provorov
7. Barzal
8. Zacha
9. Werenski
10. Rantanen

is what I'll predict... maybe not in that order, but I'd be pretty surprised if that isn't the top 10. I CAN see Timo Meier slipping in there, but I'm not holding my breath. If Barzal is available after the 10th pick then whoever picks him is going to get an absolute steal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

This series is exactly why nothing beats watching a hockey game between 2 great teams. Nothing compares.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Watching two homeless guys fight for a sandwich does.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I want Marner


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hedman is the real deal. He is to Tampa what Keith is to Chicago. I can see Victor winning the Conn Smythe if Tampa pulls this off. Him or Johnson.

Meanwhile in Chicago... :no


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

That was a hell of a game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

The Blackhawks did their usual score a goal then give one up 10 seconds later shit. You can always tell if they're going to win or lose. If the Hawks score and don't give up a goal 10 seconds later they're usually going to win. I want to see stats on this shit cause the Hawks have done this I swear at least 2 games in each series.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

:fuckthis


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hawks 0-3 in SCF game 3's this century


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

That was a hell of a game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

saw a stat that when the Stanley Cup Finals are tied 1-1 and the road team wins game 3, they are 11-0 in then winning the cup. (or something like that)


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

ducks had a 2-1 lead after beating the hawks in chicago so i'm not writing them off yet.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

series ain't even close to being over. chicago loses tomorrow and I'd still give them a shot. crawford needs to stop being a ****** though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

If it was anyone else, I'd write them off if they fell down 3-1. Not the Hawks. They have a proven track record. Weren't they down 3-0 to Detroit in 2013? It was either 3-0 or 3-1, because I remember Zetterberg irritating Toews all series long and Toews making some bonehead decisions. Chicago was upset with how unproductive and dare I say counterproductive Toews was when he was on the ice. 

Then of course you have the improbable comeback against Anaheim, some thrilling battles with LA, classic double and triple overtime games against Boston when the Hawks were outplayed all game, two goals in 19 seconds to win the cup, etc,. 

The Hawks need game 4, but I'll never say it's over until it's over with that team. They're so resilient.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

The series isn't over but Chicago missed a major opportunity to beat up on a banged up Ben Bishop. And Hedmania is running wild. He's been unreal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I should be routing for Chicago but I'm indifferent. Both teams are fun to watch.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TIL that, the last time the Toronto Maple Leafs were in the Stanley Cup Final, the Federal Minimum Wage was $1.40 an hour.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Bishop is not playing tonight. Wow. 

disgunbegood :kane3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hawks need to take advantage of the remainder of that power play when the 2nd period begins.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Toews is burdened with glorious purpose.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Now would be a good time for Kane to score


Ketih saving a goal on Kucherov. IMO the best player in the series is Keith. Best defenseman in the world. Doughty and Weber can fight for 2nd. Fuck outta here with Subban or Karlsson, I'd take Hedman over them.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Stamkos= Overrated

Dude had a wide open net and missed. Granted, the Hawks had a few in game 3 but still.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hawks win, wow what a game. bama4

Props to Crawford, he played well tonight.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

yes! I actually saw last 5 mins of 3rd period. Hate my timezone.

Glad series got tied


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Keith is GOD. He saved two goals tonight and made some outrageously good plays. I'm kind of shocked we won that game. It seemed like Tampa was the aggressor.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

TIL that, the last time the Toronto Maple Leafs were in the Stanley Cup Final, Lyndon B Johnson was named TIME's "Man of the Year"


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Wow, this is absolutely insane: 
http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/?id=829083

The city of Glendale throws out their arena agreement despite the team still currently running. Expect the move from Pheonix to Seattle/Vegas to expedited with lawsuits all over the place. Just get the team out of there, this is ridiculous lel. And Vegas wouldn't even be much better. 

Seattle/Quebec City/Portland. Like now.
@Magic aka Zombo to enjoy the hell out of this legal/sports combination of drama. :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

HALIFAX plz.


fuck the states and fuck arizona. they barely showed up when the yotes made it to the ECF. :drake1


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

God dammit, we could have won that game *sigh*

Oh well, going back home to St. Pete; hope we don't choke it again.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

On one hand, it's unfortunate to see a city treat a team so shitty and boot them out.

On the other hand, it's an NHL team located in FUCKING ARIZONA. GTFO of there, imo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Glad they're leaving that shithole

Move em to QBC or Seattle. I live in Halifax but we can't support an NHL team imo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

As someone who lives in Atlanta and watched the sabotaged Thrashers get sold/relocated without any kind of notice and with not getting a fair shake, a small portion of me feels bad for Coyote fans.

That being said, of all the southern/western teams Canadian media is quick to push their relocation narrative on, the Coyotes have had their shot. Unlike Florida and the former Thrashers, they made the playoffs for 3 straight years and had a trip to the WCF. If you're not drawing people to the building in those circumstances, then it is time to shut the studio down.

I was there for the first and only 2 Thrashers playoff games and it was a glimpse of what hockey in Atlanta could've been. Hell, that season I remember being turned away at the door on a Friday at Phillips Arena (ironically against the Phoenix Coyotes. Apparently I wasn't the only one who wanted to see HC Gretzky and ay main damie Roenick ). I still am a staunch believer that hockey can work in Atlanta one day (I know that day will probably never come, so I digress). They won't draw crazy numbers because ATL is the biggest fair weather city in America, but they would consistently be in the 20-15 range if given a playoff caliber team to watch. 

Instead, the product they presented to try and draw fans was a team that was rebuilding or retooling for 10/11 years they were here. Picking Top 10 in the draft every year except for one during a franchise's existence is not how you grow a brand in a new market. First 5-6 years, it's fine. After that they should have their shit together and be contending for the the playoffs. I get extremely defensive when it comes to "Southern" hockey teams and support all of them... except the Coyotes. They should've been the ones that moved to Winnipeg, not Atlanta. 

Now, if Atlanta still had a team in 2015, had the year they had, and were 25 or lower in attendance, then fair enough starting the beating of the "relocation to Quebec" drum. Atlanta had 1 successful year and finished 21 in attendance outdrawing the following teams in attendance: Boston, Chicago, New Jersey, Washington, St. Louis, Islanders, Phoenix, Florida, and Nashville. Phoenix had 3 years of success, and they finished 30, 29, 30. ut


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

RIP Timonen

that feel when I want the retiring guy to lose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

After the Stanley Cup we're going to figure out Bishop's injury is a torn asshole or something.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Goalies should let the skaters play the puck.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Goalies should let the skaters play the puck.





The ref was like, "yea bro, better not miss, I'm already calling this goal."


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

i was hoping for more firepower this series. 1 goal between toews/kane/stamkos. kucherov hurt. bishop hurt. EVEN THE IMP LOOKS HURT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> i was hoping for more firepower this series. 1 goal between toews/kane/stamkos. kucherov hurt. bishop hurt. EVEN THE IMP LOOKS HURT





We all know Toews only shows up when he's needed and to be honest, he hasn't really been needed to score so far...notice he only really scores in the playoffs like games 5-7...sure this was game 5, but the Hawks were up early. I guarantee he gets at least 1 goal in game 6, maybe even 2 to clinch the Stanley Cup win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Awesome, just one more win! :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I have a distinct feeling that Chicago is winning the Cup tonight but Tampa won't go down without a fight.

Paging Mr. Stamkos? Mr. Stamkos?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

The imp and kucherov being hurt makes this tough 


Chicago claims number 3 imo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Duncan Keith.

MVP for these finals. What a playoffs for him. He's the best blue-liner in the NHL, right?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

It's a no brainer that Keith wins MVP if Chicago wins

For Tampa it was the Imp's to lose but Hedman would get my vote if they comeback. Unless the Imp goes off, which I doubt cause he is hurt.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

FAWWWCKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Fuck, god dammit; you fucking idiots.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS DISCUSSION THREAD IMO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS DISCUSSION THREAD IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Seconded.

Duncan Keith is a monster. So many of the Hawks pick-ups came through when they needed them to: Brad Richards, Antoine Vermette, even some of the lesser known guys like Andrew Desjardins.

I can do nothing but :clap


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

that kane injury was such a blessing. vermette was huge.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Kane-Toews contracts kick in now. Gonna be tough to win a 4th


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

I'm slightly disappointed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Congrats to Chicago, the blackhawks, and their fans. yall deserved it. (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

scenes from chicago are insane.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Kane-Toews contracts kick in now. Gonna be tough to win a 4th


Tougher, for sure. But the way they draft and with that core (still relatively young), I wouldn't count them out.

Biggest question: Do they let Sharp go or try to move Crawford to keep as much of the core intact as possible?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Let Sharp go, he's good in the regular season, terrible in the playoffs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Congratulations to _all_ Blackhawks fans on here! There's no way I'm going to spend the next half an hour visiting all of your profile pages to leave messages, so here it is! :curry2 :kane 
@El Conquistador @Cleavage @Soul Cat @Mikey Damage @Abreu Bomb Alert System

And all the rest of you, haha. Tremendous playoff run, and this was a hell of a Stanley Cup Finals. Your team and city deserve this!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Now the initial shock is over, I would like to congratulate the Blackhawks for the win; you guys played great and we just didn't have the stuff to win it this time around.

Now if you excuse me; I'm going to stuff myself in music on Youtube to calm my nerves


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Congrats Blackhawks 

Hell of a team


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*










Damn, 3 cups in 6 seasons, who would've thought that would happen a decade ago. Either way, it's fucking awesome! :mark:

Now let's try to make it 4 in 7 seasons! :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

nice, happy to see Chicago win


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Hawks and then Conner McDavid death sentence


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Congrats to the Blackhawks. 3 Cups in 6 seasons is quite an achievement. 


oh yeah, and Timonen :mj2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

WHAT A SEASON :toews

No way they should move Crawford. He's the reason they beat Anaheim. 60 saves in one game? He played his best regular season. He pitched a great series against Tampa Bay, with the exception of one game. If anything, CRO has as much to do with the success of this franchise this season as anybody else. I'm sick of the media always bashing the guy. If you want a proven goaltender with a pedigree like Crawford's, then his $5 million salary is the going rate for one. He's an incredible part of the team.

Sharp/Bickell will both be gone. Oduya, Rozsival, Vermette, Kruger, Kimmo, Richards (though Richards has already said he will take a discount after the Cup win) will all probably not be a part of the team next year. Saad is priority number one and will be re-signed. 

Even with all of the departures, they've dealt with these problems in 2010 especially and 2013 to a lesser extent. They've got some studs in the making who are more than capable of replacing those guys - (Teuvo, Panarin, Johns, TVR).

I'll worry about all that in a couple of weeks. First things first - parade on Thursday! :mark:

HAWKS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Couple of other things:

1. The Hawks/Lightning game 6 received a 52.5 rating last night in the city of Chicago. That rating is bigger than the Seattle/New England Super Bowl. This doesn't take into account bars, restaurants, businesses, etc,. 52.5% of all TV's in Chicago tuned into the game last night. That is a huge number. Consider the fact that a large majority of Hawks home games were blacked out just 8 or 9 years ago. It's insane to see the growth of hockey around here.

2. Vermette was oustanding the last two series. I really grew to love this guy. Him and Teuvo were truly difference makers playing together and left a huge imprint on the run this postseason.

3. MR. CONN SMYTHE DUNCAN KEITH!!!!! Saved two goals in game 5 and is a straight work horse. Oh yeah, Oduya revealed that he was playing with a broken left hand after that slash he took 3 games ago.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Gotta give Rocky Wirtz credit too. Team's been great since he took over. Easily the best owner of all the Chicago sports teams and one of the best owners in all sports right now.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I do have to say, I am quite amazed at how good this Chicago team is; they are one of the best of all team and have been able to keep up this success for so long.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Duncan Keith separated himself from doughty and weber just enough for me 


The best defenseman in the world 


Doughty is younger tho


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Congrats to the Hawks. Well deserved. So many of them were in beast mode these playoffs. 3 titles in 6 years in the 21st century certainly counts as a dynasty. And I don't believe they are losing much in the off season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Hawks are favorites to win it again next year, obviously I believe this will change once the Hawks have to deal with their cap issues. Sharp should be gone, Oduya will most likely be gone, Richards, Timo, a big maybe with Crawford (it could happen, but it won't). They'll probably drop to like the 4th or 5th favorite.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I went to the Rally parade for the Chicago Blackhawks celebration today at Soldier Field. Luckily enough, out of the 61,000 tickets available, my friend was able to snag four of them right on the field. We stood on the field, about 15 rows from the stage. In my 25 years on earth as a sports fan, nothing compares to today's experience. I've never enjoyed my time in a sporting environment or venue more. It was so incredible that it's almost indescribable. I felt almost euphoric, much like Deso does every other year attending the Giants parade. :toews

FUCKING RIGHT, CHICAGO. 

Top 5 Crowd Reactions:
1) Hossa
2) Crawford
3) Coach Q
4) Timmonen
5) Toews

Just lol at some of the prices of the jerseys that the venders were selling in the arena. I saw Duncan Keith jerseys for $300. The demand in Chicago and craze surrounding this team is unheard of. GO HAWKS!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Hawks are favorites to win it again next year, obviously I believe this will change once the Hawks have to deal with their cap issues. Sharp should be gone, Oduya will most likely be gone, Richards, Timo, a big maybe with Crawford (it could happen, but it won't). They'll probably drop to like the 4th or 5th favorite.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I am taking the field. NHL teams don't repeat. I think the Kings will win it next year as they have so much talent, are young, and well-rested not being in the playoffs and all.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Hawks are gonna be losing quite a few players. Sharp, Bickel, Oduya, Richards, and some others could all be gone. Maybe they bring some of them back, but who knows.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Ya'll .....s need to get hyped for who the Flyers are gonna draft @7 overall.

7 is the key number. 7-Eleven's; 7 dwarfs; 7 chipmunks twirlin' on a branch, eatin' lots of sunflowers on my uncle's ranch.

Provorov or Barzal or Zacha, plz based Hextall. 

If they draft Crouse while Provorov is sitting there, I won't be happy, but I will blindly trust the scouting staff. Impeccable record with 1st round picks. Haven't swung and missed on a 1st round pick since Jeff Woywitka in 2001.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

So, uhh, don't know if we'll see Ribeiro playing in the NHL next season, anytime soon or ever again;




> *New court document explains detail of alleged Mike Ribeiro sexual assault*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


:mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Well I guess that means Nashville is in the market for a new, top-of-the-line center.

Flyers can offer you Cup/Rocket Richard winner Vinny Lecavalier!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Congrats to the Hawks!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I WANT MITCH MARNER


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Why did this dude sexually assault a women when he could go on the street/in a bar and be like, "Yo, I'm a professional sports player, this means I have money, here's my proof, now suck my dick and have sex with me." He'd get the P in like 20 seconds.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I'm ready for the draft. :mark: Ready for the Habs to acquire one of Kessel, Sharp or Vrbata. :mark:

lol jk, Bergevin is gonna sign Joel Ward on July 1. Gotta grind it up! :vince2


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*



Chrome said:


> Damn, 3 cups in 6 seasons, who would've thought that would happen a decade ago. Either way, it's fucking awesome! :mark:
> 
> Now let's try to make it 4 in 7 seasons! :mark:


Sigh. He should be wearing the blue note.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Flyers didn't even interview Barzal :cry

Why I have this feeling Hextall goes with Crouse or Connor? I be cool with Crouse IF Provorov is gone, but I don't like Connor @ 7. We can't fuck this pick up.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

McEichel will be gone by #4 without question


I want

1. Mitch Marner OR
2. Noah Hanifin 


I just have a feeling Strome turns out to be a bust.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

*GALCHENYUK Y U DO DIS * :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 

Piece of Russian/commie shit. :mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



A$AP said:


> *GALCHENYUK Y U DO DIS * :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4
> 
> Piece of Russian/commie shit. :mj2


It just so happens that there's a center position available in Music City if Mr. Galchenyuk is interested and is willing to play that position.. :subban

If not, I'm sure one of Wilson could move to center and Galchenyuk could take his place on the 2nd line wing. :evil


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> It just so happens that there's a center position available in Music City if Mr. Galchenyuk is interested and is willing to play that position.. :subban
> 
> If not, I'm sure one of Wilson could move to center and Galchenyuk could take his place on the 2nd line wing. :evil


You're a sick man. :subban2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Toronto Maple Leafs Discussion Thread*

Hearing a lot of talk about Lucic getting moved, possibly even to Vancouver but until then, how about some awards previous for gits and shiggles?

Masterton- Kris Letang, Penguins
Calder- Aaron Ekblad, Panthers
Selke- Jonathan Toews, Blackhawks
Hart- Carey Price, Canadiens
Adams- Bob Hartley, Flames
Norris- Drew Doughty, Kings
Lady Byng- Pavel Datsyuk, Red Wings
Lindsay- Carey Price, Canadiens
Messier- Ryan Getzlaf, Ducks
Foundation- Henrik Lundqvist, Rangers
GM of the Year- Steve Yzerman, Lightning
Vezina- Carey Price, Canadiens

Used the list here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014–15_NHL_season#NHL_awards



Enigmal said:


> Sigh. He should be wearing the blue note.


Toews could legitimately be wearing a skating flightless bird on his chest but Ray Shero was in love with Jordan Staal. It makes me want to vomit uncontrollably for the rest of the night.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Welp, $71.4 million is the cap number for next season. That almost guarantees that Sharpy is gone. 

Overtime moving to 3 on 3 for 5 minutes. If nobody scores, shootout.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



El Conquistador said:


> Welp, $71.4 million is the cap number for next season. That almost guarantees that Sharpy is gone.
> 
> Overtime moving to 3 on 3 for 5 minutes. If nobody scores, shootout.




Sharp was gone before the cap number came out dude.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Hart - Price
Vezina - Price
Norris - Price
Calder - Gaudreau (should be Price TBH)
Selke - Intangibles

Thats all u need 2 kno

t-minus _ _ hours until Flyers disappoint me and take Kyle Connor


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

How is there literally only 1 Blackhawk in the final voting for those trophies? No Blackhawk in for Best Defensive Player? Really?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Pens signed KHL winger Sergei Plotnikov today. Interesting. Can't say I know much about it but worth the risk if it's a cheap contract.



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> How is there literally only 1 Blackhawk in the final voting for those trophies? No Blackhawk in for Best Defensive Player? Really?


There's like 6 top level D in the league, so they can't get it all years.

Chicago has the best team. These are individual awards. Kane would have won the Ross and would have been in the Hart conversation if he stayed healthy.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/nhl-to-announce-opening-of-expansion-process/

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

*SEATTLE PLS*​


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

queb city pls


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Vegas and Seattle would be perfect imo. Would also balance the 2 conferences to give us 16 in each one.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Priceyyyyy.

One trophy down, two more to go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

good bye, beleskey. :mj2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

We are not worthy of Jesus Price rice


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

no you certainly are not. i hope price can find a good team rather than wasting his career in that french shithole.


anaheim plz.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

So Doughty got the most 1st place votes for the Norris but didn't win and 30 voters left him completely out of the top 5?

:stop


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

FUCK EXPANSION 


last thing we need is an even more watered down league. just fucking move PHX to QBC asnd FLA to SEA


THERE. DONE. EZ PZ.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

GUYS I THINK ATLANTA DESERVE ANOTHER SHOT


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Showtime said:


> no you certainly are not. i hope price can find a good team rather than wasting his career in that french shithole.
> 
> 
> anaheim plz.


:lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

the Coyotes can not get out of Arizona fast enough. Hell, moving to the Yukon would be a lateral move at this point.

Hate 3v3 overtimes. hate it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> FUCK EXPANSION
> 
> 
> last thing we need is an even more watered down league. just fucking move PHX to QBC asnd FLA to SEA
> ...


Agreed. It's not hard at all. Although, might as well do FLA->QC and ARZ->SEA. Move Columbus or Detroit back West to get even conferences.



Showtime said:


> no you certainly are not. i hope price can find a good team rather than wasting his career in that french shithole.
> 
> 
> anaheim plz.


Sorry to say he'll be bringing the Cup back to Montreal within 3 years. rice :subban


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I'm not big on the idea of the expansion teams.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

put me in the against expansion boat.

30 is fine, argument could be made to cut it to 28. Move Phoenix to either Vegas or Seattle, and call it a day. Wait and see where Columbus and Florida are at when both teams should be playoff contenders going forward. If they're still bottom 10 in attendance, move one of them to QC. If not, QC can keep waiting.

also, lol Philly media trying to say Flyers want to trade up to #3 to insure Provorov. They're talking out of their assholes Hextall keeps stuff air tight and no leaks get out since he became the booker. If even slightly true, I'm fine sitting at #7 pls thx. Don't want Provo that bad to where it would cost #29 or other picks. If TOR or CRL wants him, they can take him. 

Not exactly in dire straights with D prospects that we need Provo over getting a forward. We have 4 good dmenprospects and hopefully 1 of them becomes top pair (Sanheim is the only one with that ceiling) and 2 of them become top 4. 1 of them will probably not work out cause that's the way it goes. Provo is better than any of them, but there will be a great prospect waiting for us at #7 regardless.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Showtime said:


> i hope price can find a good team rather than wasting his career in that french shithole.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

i live in BC and always have.


note the ALWAYS have part.


where were you born again, asap? :mj


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Showtime said:


> i live in BC and always have.
> 
> 
> note the ALWAYS have part.
> ...


prove it :subban2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Avs acquire Carl Soderberg's rights. Can they get him signed? If so, Ryan O'Reilly is out. He might be out anyway.

So Leafs Nation: is Phil Kessel getting traded? I would have said yes but Shanahan just pumped his tires so I'm guessing he'll stay now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

With the rumours of Ryan O'Reilly for 6th overall, Flyers better pray to the heavens that they can trade up to #3 and guarantee themselves Hanifin (better than Provorov) rather than hoping the Avs (if they acquire the pick) don't take a defenseman with that pick (which would be dumb).



Maelstrom21 said:


> Avs acquire Carl Soderberg's rights. Can they get him signed? If so, Ryan O'Reilly is out. He might be out anyway.
> 
> So Leafs Nation: is Phil Kessel getting traded? I would have said yes but Shanahan just pumped his tires so I'm guessing he'll stay now.


ROR is out. He's pricing himself out of Colorado with that $7.5M on an 8 year deal demand.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Thougth draft was today since it's already 26th in here. :mj2 FML


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I hope the Pens don't overpay for Kessel. They were connected to Oshie a lot last week. They need another top 6 guy.



RatedR10 said:


> ROR is out. He's pricing himself out of Colorado with that *$7.5M on an 8 year deal* demand.


ut

He's a good player but that's extreme.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I hope the Pens don't overpay for Kessel. They were connected to Oshie a lot last week. They need another top 6 guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard Giordano wants 6 years @ 9M :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



A$AP said:


> I heard Giordano wants 6 years @ 9M :lmao :lmao :lmao


It's not really crazy. It's a negotiation. Start high and meet in the middle. Regardless, that's going to be the cost of top-end defenders in this CBA and with the cap going up. Subban was the first one, other top-end defenders will follow and they'll get around $8M - $9.5M.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Delete this post. Wrong thread.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



RatedR10 said:


> It's not really crazy. It's a negotiation. Start high and meet in the middle. Regardless, that's going to be the cost of top-end defenders in this CBA and with the cap going up. Subban was the first one, other top-end defenders will follow and they'll get around $8M - $9.5M.


I'm aware of how negotiations work, thanks tho. :lelbron

The price for every position is inflating and it's pretty hilarious. Take a good look at those 3 Chicago teams that just won because it's not going to be manageable to replicate that model anymore without a massive amount of luck.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Oh and also,

anything more than 7 mil for 31 year old Mark Giordano is an overpayment.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



RatedR10 said:


> With the rumours of Ryan O'Reilly for 6th overall, Flyers better pray to the heavens that they can trade up to #3 and guarantee themselves Hanifin (better than Provorov) rather than hoping the Avs (if they acquire the pick) don't take a defenseman with that pick (which would be dumb).


Nah, we're good. 

Provo is the guy most of us want at 7, but if we trade up to 3 most of us hope it would be for Marner (and most of us think Timmy P is blowing smoke out of his ass with this trade rumor). 2 years ago I'd be all for moving up to insure a D, but we have 4 really good prospects going forward. Provo and Hanifin are better than any of the 4 we have, but I'm comfortable going forward with Hagg, Ghost, Morin, Sanheim.

Would be a waste of assets to move up from 4 spots for a guy who 80% will be there. Biding against ourselves and paranoia.

- Edmonton won't take Provorov
- Buffalo won't take Provorov
- Arizona won't take Provorov, may trade pick but would be gobsmacked if someone jumped to 3 for Provorov with Hanifin there
- Toronto won't take Provorov, they'll keep the pick and go between Hanifin/Marner
- Carolina won't take Provorov, they'll probably keep the pick and go with whomever is left of Strome/Hanifin/Marner or maybe go Crouse
- New Jersey more than likely won't take Provorov, could trade the pick. They have a glutton of young D and nothing for forwards. Reading they like Barzal/Zacha.

I'd keep #7 & #29 and take the gamble.

If the scouting staff are 100% sure Provorov or Hanifin is their guy, then as fans we'll trust it. However, young D is becoming a luxury within our organization now. We have shit for forwards.

If someone wants to trade up and get him, then by all means go ahead. 

I think he's gonna be their for us at 7 and I am not even that convinced we take him at 7 (gut tells me Crouse or Connor, maybe Rantanen he just did a 2nd interview with us today). We will regret the day we pick someone else over Provorov if he's there, but I won't lose any sleep if Columbus or someone jumps up and gets him. Given this teams history of drafting in the 1st round (especially in the 20's) I would be pissed if we had to part with #29 (which would be the starting point). There will be good players available and this scouting staff has found them around that same spot.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Calgary about to land Dougie Hamilton.

Would be yet another Burkie d-man heist. Tremendous piece of business if it happens. Flyers were never in the mix for him, but so jealous. 

EDIT: I'll reserve final judgment until we see what is going back to Boston.

EDIT: for a 1st (#15) and 2x 2nds (#45, #52 ). That is some trade rape. Can;t believe they got him without having to part with either Bennett or Brodie. What a group of fucking wizards they have in the Calgary front office. 

If Boston can't move up to #3 , this is a move that sets back the franchise. Pair that with when they gave away Seguin, it's head scratching how they fucked up. Superstar 1st line center and a young top 4 guy who will most likely reach his top pair potential. Those are piece to the foundation you hope to build around, not give away.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Bruins just went full Milbury trading Dougie Hamilton to the Flames for picks. :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

flames are sending a 1st and two 2nds.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Champ said:


> flames are sending a 1st and two 2nds.


A terrible, terrible trade. Bruins got fleeced. Flames fans should be absolutely ecstatic.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Yeah, Boston has fucked up big time and Neely/Sweeney are turning into Lowe/MacT. 

B's fans better hope that the bigger picture is getting #3 and Hanifin. Baring that, what a colossal failure their front office is. I know Chiarelli was GM when they gave away Seguin, but Neely still had his influence and was in the "we should trade Seguin because he doesn't play Bruins hockey" boat.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

https://twitter.com/mirtle/status/614517908392280066

:wee-bey


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I would have easily given #7 and #29 for Dougie. He fits right in with Flyers core age group. We would've had to send a bad contract back in the form of MacDonald, Schenn, Lecavalier, or Grossmann, which probably would've been a non-starter from Boston.

Calgary is fucking loaded.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Bruins :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :lose


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Now rumors that Boston may trade Lucic to LA.

Are they gonna burn it to the ground and start over?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

What the fuck are the Bruins doing


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

They get Martin Jones, so that means they're not done trading and Subban will probably be moving.

Shades of crazy man Paul Holmgren in 2011, but cept we had a potential #1 center waiting in the wings (Giroux) to fill the void and we got 2 NHL ready guys (Voracek, Simmonds), a player regarded as one of the best prospects in the NHL (Schenn) and the 8th overall (Couturier). They don't have anybody on their roster who can step up and fill Dougie's role or Lucic's.

They just traded 2 key guys for 2 first round picks, 2 2nds, and a backup goalie. 

Lucic trade is actually p good for Boston. Not sure how LA thinks they're gonna re-sign Lucic and Kopitar. Gonna be tough with those 2 toxic contracts of Richards and Brown on the books.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Teach me how to Dougie! 

Great move for CALGARY. I'm sure Giordano will be moved, but still. Pretty sick defense on paper.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Love what Calgary did with Hamilton. Good young asset, didn't give up anything too huge.

The Lucic trade is interesting. I can see him fitting in where Dustin Penner was a few years ago. Basically a rich man's Penner creating space for guys like Jeff Carter and creating havoc in front of the net. Boston retained 2.75 salary in the deal.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



RatedR10 said:


> What the fuck are the Bruins doing


I have no fucking idea. I don't have a problem with the Lucic trade but the Hamilton trade is brutal unless you get the #3 pick or some proven players for those picks.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Sounds like Buffalo is getting Ryan O'Reilly from Colorado for Nikita Zadorov, Mikhail Grigorenko, and 31st overall.

That's a pretty good haul for the Avs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Yayayayayayaayyayayaya mitch Marner 


Joffrey + Marner = dynasty


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I'M SO HAPPY THEY GOT HIM 


I WAS NERVOUS THEY'D GOOF AGAIN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MITCH!!!!!'


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

i wanted hanifin :side:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

extremity happy about boston's misfortune though. sweeney breaking down the organization from the INSIDE


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Rantanen to Colorado :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

wow Barzal slipped all the way to 16th.....


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

SVECHNIKOV :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

sweeney just set the bruins back like 10 years


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

been more meaningful trades today than there has been the last 5 trade deadline days combined.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



















skill is real


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*


```

```



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> sweeney just set the bruins back like 10 years


You're probably right but I have to think positive. I like the first two picks. Looks like two good players. But the last pick, the Dougie pick was àwful. The guy was ranked in the second round range. Over reach for sure.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Let me get this straight, the Bruins trade Hamilton for picks and Lucic. They have three consecutive first round picks, and they bomb every single one of them after Zboril. The last two picks could have been picked in between the 20-40 range. They passed up on Barzal and Connor. Unbelievable.

I'm not really happy with Bergevin sitting on his hands and doing fuck all as he watched Boeser and Konecny slip into the 20s. Nothing. I'm losing faith that he'll do anything to fix the offense this summer and we'll be stuck with midget Davey centering the top line and Dale Weise as our #2 RW.



A$AP said:


> I'm aware of how negotiations work, thanks tho. :lelbron
> 
> The price for every position is inflating and it's pretty hilarious. Take a good look at those 3 Chicago teams that just won because it's not going to be manageable to replicate that model anymore without a massive amount of luck.


Yeah, it's inflating with the way the cap is going up. Price is going to get $9-$10 million on his next contract, possibly even more, for example. Karlsson, if he doesn't take a discount, will probably get $9-$10 million, but I suspect he'll take a discount and sign for $7.5 with Ottawa or something. Giordano will probably get $7.75 or in that ballpark.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

FLYERS 

Absolutely thrilled Provorov was there for us and that Hextall and Co. actually took him. Glad they didn't panic and trade up. I knew he would be there for us. Thanks Devils for not trading the pick or drafting BPA!

Provorov
Sanheim
Ghost
Morin
Hagg

Defense has been weak for us for years and we've always had to outsource by trading picks for other teams Top 4 guys. Now, we have the best dman pool of prospects in the NHL. The future on D is so fucking bright for us. 3 years ago we had nothing. Provorov has legit ace potential. Sanheim could be top 2 potential. Morin/Ghost/Hagg all have top 4 potential. You're not gonna find a better stable of dman prospects in the NHL.

Getting Konecny is a huge plus I wasn't even thinking about. Never even considered him because didn't think Hexy would trade up. In other years, Konecny, is a top 10 pick and was anywhere from 13-15 in most mock drafts. To get him at 24 is a huge win. Hextall is such a fucking dreamboat GM. He's cleaning up the mess Holmgrem left him in, will weather the bad contract storm, and be ready in another year (who knows? may sneak into the playoffs this year)

Could not have been more thrilled with the 1st round for the Flyers. A+ for the 1st round. Now onto the rounds in which we stink: 2nd and 3rd rounds.

Good piece of business Islanders getting Barzal. Not impressed at all with the 3 guys Boston picked. They're gonna be the new Maple Leafs as Toronto ascends.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Flyers did great, yeah


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Man, didn't realize there are many good prospects still available. Roy, Kylington, Carlo, Bracco, Sprong.

Still HYPED as fuck for Provorov + Konecny. Like, Richards + Carter HYPED. I honestly feel like this 1st round will be looked at as a benchmark day for this franchise in 5 years.

24 overall for a guy who should've been selected no lower than 15. It's easy to fall when 5 picks are made between 2 teams in that span (and BOS reaching on 2/3, causing Barzal and Connor to slide farther. If LA and CGY were picking, Konency probably doesn't fall all the way to 24). It was like the prefect storm.

It's a lilbit concerning to me that Ottawa passed on him twice and Murray's staff arguably has the best 1st round draft record of any, but I trust our staff as well and the 20's is right in their wheelhouse for nailing picks. They liked him enough to go out of their way to trade up for him, so that's good enough for me. Hopefully he can become a player and put aside his injury issues. 

Also, Flyers have the 2 best dmen in the WHL. Fuckin feels fuckin good.

fuckin

crazy that Griffin Reinhart (who hasn't proven dick at the pro level or developed like others in his class have) went for a little bit less than Dougie. LOL NEELY AND SWEENEY. whata bunch of dummies. Not really impressed with former B's booker Chiarelli's first trade, either. The only thing Reinhart has going for him was he was taken 4th overall. Reilly, Lindholm and Trouba were taken right after him and those guys are already players and Dumba & Pouliot are gonna be fulltime NHL next year. Garth Snow got a lot of shit thrown his way in the past, but he's been hitting homeruns for the last year. Getting the push for upper midcard NHL GM.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Wow, I did not expect Barzal to drop that low. Two years in a row, a highly touted player drops dramatically and the Islanders pick 'em up. Granted, while Barzal is a bargain at that slot Griff is a high price to pay... Islanders go for pure, high upside and that's great.

As for my Sharks, Timo Meier was nowhere near my first choice but at the same time he is not a shocker of a pick, either. A big power forward who has displayed a major knack for scoring is probably precisely what Tim Burke, Doug Wilson and others in the front office figured the Sharks needed more than anything else. I think it's fair to estimate second line upside for him, and of course as a Sharks fan I hope he reaches it. A physical scoring sniper could be massive for this team in the very near future. I've read Marion Hossa comparisons; not sure if I buy _that_ but I will admit my curiosity is piqued.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I liked the Meier pick but I am from Halifax so I am bias. I seen him play a lot this year and did was magic with Ehlers.


I'm so happy the Leafs got the guy I wanted. 2 years in a row they get highly skilled forwards... I mean a lot of people are probably complaining but IMO they were both the BPA. I had Marner #3 on my list of top 20 prospects. Happy Arizona took Strome because I really am not high on him. he has size, sure. But his skating isn't very good and I'm never going to pick size over skill again.

Philly and the Isles did the best given their limits. We all know McDavid is the best but that was an obvious pick and a horse shoe up their lucky asses. Provorov will be very good for Philly. Like what they're building on defense. Devils reached on Zacha imo. 

Barzal going that low is something I saw coming but I thought he was easily a top 10 talent in the draft. We'll have to wait and see how he does. He's going to a team that is on the rise and he'll have no shortage of playmakers around him.


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE KING JOFFREY AND MARNER ON THE SAME TEAM


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Lots of players dealt on Day 2. Goalies in particular.

Hurricanes get Eddie Lack and James Wisniewski.

Dallas gets Annti Niemi.

Edmonton gets Cam Talbot.

Anaheim gets Carl Hagelin and Anton Khudobin.

Rangers get Emerson Etem.

Still some big names twisting in the wind.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

These NHL Network geeks are barely even covering the picks


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

The Wild re-sign Devan Dubnyk to a 6 YEAR 4.35 per year. That's a lot of money and a lot of years for a guy who has been traded 4 times in the last 2 seasons. I would be leery of signing any goalie to a long-term deal. Goaltending is voodoo.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

HEXTALL heat check.

Drafts Provorov
Drafts Konecny
Gets out from under the Pronger contract
Gets out from under the Grossmann contract
Frees up a d spot so the youth brigade can start.
Actually got something in return.

I would be fine if they kept Gagner rather than a buyout, but his buyout isn't shit, so they can do whatevs. If/when they do buy him out, Based Hextall just opened up 7.3 million in cap space with this trade. I just hope he doens't do something stupid like spend on Beleskey or something. Get Voracek re-signed ASAP #1 priority.

Forget Kenny Omega, Ron Hextall is the real cleaner. Mother fucking Winston Wolf type shit.

Next up on the hit list: Get rid of Lecavalier and Schenn/MacDonald.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



el dandy said:


> HEXTALL heat check.
> 
> Drafts Provorov
> Drafts Konecny
> ...


He's done a great job...freein' up dat cap space for Kessel. hillip


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maelstrom21 said:


> The Wild re-sign Devan Dubnyk to a 6 YEAR 4.35 per year. That's a lot of money and a lot of years for a guy who has been traded 4 times in the last 2 seasons. I would be leery of signing any goalie to a long-term deal. Goaltending is voodoo.


Even though he saved the season this year I have a feeling this will bite them in the ass in the long run. Maybe not next year but eventually.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I still don't buy into DD.... He was awful for so long. It prob was the Oilers effect but still... He tried to commit suicide once and the bus went through his legs


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

It's a big risk for that term. Big risk. Maybe it pays off for the Wild and if he can consistently put up SV% over .918 it'll pay off for the Wild considering the price.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I am happy to hear that about Meier, @Joffrey Baratheon. 

Also glad the Sharks did not sign Dubnyk. 

Sharks trading Antti Niemi to Dallas for a 7th round pick. :mj2 That's all right. They weren't going to re-sign him anyway, and you might as well get something for him rather than let him walk away on July 1st. Also the Sharks drafted a goalie Mike Robinson with the McLellan compensation pick. What a long-term project he will be, committed to play for the University of New Hampshire through 2017-2018, lol. I like what I see from him in that capacity of a high upside, long-gestating prospect, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



DesolationRow said:


> I am happy to hear that about Meier, @Joffrey Baratheon.
> 
> Also glad the Sharks did not sign Dubnyk.
> 
> Sharks trading Antti Niemi to Dallas for a 7th round pick. :mj2 That's all right. They weren't going to re-sign him anyway, and you might as well get something for him rather than let him walk away on July 1st. Also the Sharks drafted a goalie Mike Robinson with the McLellan compensation pick. What a long-term project he will be, committed to play for the University of New Hampshire through 2017-2018, lol. I like what I see from him in that capacity of a high upside, long-gestating prospect, though.


why didn't you want dubnyk? he's no superstar by any means, but with the right defense around him he can be quite great(as was the case with minny last year).


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I'm jealous of the Flyers and them having a competent GM while ours does fuck all other than trying too hard to look like a GQ model


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



RUSSELL said:


> why didn't you want dubnyk? he's no superstar by any means, but with the right defense around him he can be quite great(as was the case with minny last year).


Just not a believer in him long-term. Wouldn't want the Sharks signing him to a six-year deal, for instance. However, it's probably a great short-term boost for the Wild to keep him in the fold. The two teams are in different situations; it's very possible that this deal makes sense for Minnesota while I don't think it really would for San Jose. I could be altogether wrong, though, and it would hardly be the first time.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

So all quiet until after the free agents start signing?

Just did a quick look through the UFA's. Shallow class but I'm interested to see where these guys end up:

Forwards
Matt Beleskey
Antoine Vermette
Justin Williams
Michael Frolik
Jiri Tlusty
Erik Cole

Defensemen
Mike Green
Andrej Sekera
Cody Franson
Barrett Jackman
Paul Martin (just to see the destination on his contract not saying Pittsburgh)

Looks like Beleskey is going to get the big overpay this off-season, well other than Dubnyk. Minnesota definitely paid big for the outlier season. Could pay off or he could get bought out in a couple years.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Blackhawks traded Rantaa. Who's going to cover Crawford now when he starts sucking? :cry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Blackhawks traded Rantaa. Who's going to cover Crawford now when he starts sucking? :cry
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You have 3 cups in 6 years, stfu. :mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> I liked the Meier pick but I am from Halifax so I am bias. I seen him play a lot this year and did was magic with Ehlers.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy the Leafs got the guy I wanted. 2 years in a row they get highly skilled forwards... I mean a lot of people are probably complaining but IMO they were both the BPA. I had Marner #3 on my list of top 20 prospects. Happy Arizona took Strome because I really am not high on him. he has size, sure. But his skating isn't very good and I'm never going to pick size over skill again.
> ...


Nylander lowkey looking like a girl in the gif. :ha


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



A$AP said:


> Nylander lowkey looking like a girl in the gif. :ha


Joffrey is a beaut 












my favorite prospect leafs have ever had (not really saying much i know)


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



DesolationRow said:


> I am happy to hear that about Meier, @Joffrey Baratheon.
> 
> Also glad the Sharks did not sign Dubnyk.
> 
> Sharks trading Antti Niemi to Dallas for a 7th round pick. :mj2 That's all right. They weren't going to re-sign him anyway, and you might as well get something for him rather than let him walk away on July 1st. Also the Sharks drafted a goalie Mike Robinson with the McLellan compensation pick. What a long-term project he will be, committed to play for the University of New Hampshire through 2017-2018, lol. I like what I see from him in that capacity of a high upside, long-gestating prospect, though.


Yeah I think you'll like him. It was a stacked draft and Barzal and Rantanen would have been good picks too but they were all around the same for me overall.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Leafs had a great draft from the scouting reports I looked over. Hurts to say but whatevs. :mj2 Winnipeg was absolutely killing it as well.

I was in fucking disbelief @ the Boston trade and then was in stitches after I saw who they actually drafted with said picks. :lmao Barzal and Connor still on the board and they take 2 2nd rounders. You just can't make this stuff up. 

:dead2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



A$AP said:


> Leafs had a great draft from the scouting reports I looked over. Hurts to say but whatevs. :mj2 Winnipeg was absolutely killing it as well.
> 
> I was in fucking disbelief @ the Boston trade and then was in stitches after I saw who they actually drafted with said picks. :lmao Barzal and Connor still on the board and they take 2 2nd rounders. You just can't make this stuff up.
> 
> :dead2


They traded prime Joe Thornton for scraps

Traded a young Tyler Seguin

Now Hamilton 



It's messed up because they won a cup and none of the teams they traded stars to won or have won yet




Leafs did very well imo. Weird saying it out loud.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> They traded prime Joe Thornton for scraps
> 
> Traded a young Tyler Seguin
> 
> Now Hamilton


It's amazing and the Boston media is already piling on Hamilton.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...bruins-character-attacks-begin-152029311.html



> SUNRISE, Fla. -- Perhaps Dougie Hamilton owes Tyler Seguin a phone call.
> 
> One imagines the Dallas Stars center might have some sage advice on how to handle the door slamming you on the backside as a bus rolls over you, which is what happened when the Boston Bruins traded Seguin in 2013. The tales of partying, criticism of his work ethic and other forms of character assassination sprung forth from unnamed sources and were passed along in the media. Hell, even a Fourth of July party he had on the day of his trade was scrutinized. How dare you have a party on the day everyone has a party!
> 
> “It was surprising,” said one NHL assistant GM. “It’s obvious there’s something going on that we don’t know about. From what I’ve heard behind the scenes, his teammates don’t like him. I heard he’s a loner and sort of an uppity kid, and that his teammates don’t like him and it was unanimous.”


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



A$AP said:


> You have 3 cups in 6 years, stfu. :mj2



:woah I apparently struck a nerve. Why hate on the Blackhawks? They have brought hockey back on the map.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> :woah I apparently struck a nerve. Why hate on the Blackhawks? *They have brought hockey back on the map.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're god damn right you did. :mj2

Did you just say that Chicago put hockey "back on the map"? :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> :woah I apparently struck a nerve. Why hate on the Blackhawks? They have brought hockey back on the map.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


maybe for you and bandwagoners it did


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

:lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



A$AP said:


> You're god damn right you did. :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just say that Chicago put hockey "back on the map"? :lmao



Chicago has 3 out of the 5 most watched games since 2010, out of games that land in the top 10 most watched ever...well for the Stanley Cup Finals.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Chicago has 3 out of the 5 most watched games since 2010, out of games that land in the top 10 most watched ever...well for the Stanley Cup Finals.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're aware that Chicago is an original 6 team, yes? :lmao That the entire northern US has a hockey history that goes hand in hand with how long it's been popular in Canada? :lmao And that despite recent success it still doesn't get anywhere close to Detroit and Minnesota's market shares? 

Minnesota's AA *high school* teams regularity sell out Xcel Energy Centre for their *high school* tournaments. Let that sink in for a moment. Even we don't sell out AA tournaments like that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Hockey is serious business here. Give Minneapolis a team and despite being a smaller market having 2 teams I think we would still draw better than several other teams, especially in the south.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

*SHOWTIME AT THE JIMMY BUFFET CONCERT ON 06/27/2015
*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Rinaldo for a 3rd!

Hextall DOES IT AGAIN!

This guys is so fucking over as a GM. Don Sweeney what are you even thinking, guy?

Hopefully we survive July 1 with no shit contracts being handed out.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

Also, I bet Richie's habits were conveniently found out by LA.

I would always get shit on HFB when in Richards/Carter threads people would say the reason they were dealt was to make room to sign Bryzgalov + + (understandable on why shit would get deleted, 2nd hand info and libel ect ect). Some thought they also just like to drink and party, but I have it on good authority from a guy who was in the know that called the Richards and Carter trades a full month before it happened that Richards, Carter, Lupul, Upshall and Eager were all big *sniff* *sniff* kinda guys (Lupul/Upshall to a way less degree, but Richards/Carter/Eager go back to their Phantom days) and Snider wanted a culture change with Pronger being the new top guy for the team. Richards and Carter were the last remaining of the Party Posse and were dealt with.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



el dandy said:


> Rinaldo for a 3rd!
> 
> Hextall DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> ...


Don Sweeney

:gtfo

Can I have Peter back please. I mean he was stupid but not that stupid. I wouldn't even trade a 7th round pick for this bum.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Chicago has 3 out of the 5 most watched games since 2010, out of games that land in the top 10 most watched ever...well for the Stanley Cup Finals.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and where were you guys before you started winning championships? :drake1


fuck outta here trying to say chicago even has close to the best fans. i dont think you even understand how wild a canadian fanbase would be if their team had that level of success. if they even win one championship it would be more wild than anything chicago has. :kobe9


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*

I like the Hawks fans on here, but yeah, Chicago probably has the worst original 6 fan base.

Pages ago during my Thrashers promo, I pointed out an interesting stat for 2007: Atlanta outdrew Boston and Chicago in attendance. YEE HAW SOUTH.

Cute and all if you show up when the team is icing a dynasty. But where was Chicago during the Daze and Zhamnov and Karpovstev years? Don't want to hear "Bill Wirtz was driving the team into the ground and who would show up to watch those teams?" Who the fuck would go watch the Maple Leafs over the past decade? But they show up in droves and have a waiting list. Montreal has had some down years, but they show up. During the pre-lockout Rangers run of horrendous play, they still drew. Flyers were #7 in attendance and drawing almost 20,000 in 07 when thy only had 56 points. During that same year when Chicago had a better team? They were 29th and only 62% capacity.

I wouldn't put Chicago support as even Top 3 for the best US fan bases. Rangers, Flyers, Wild draw either rain or shine.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

lmao at sweeney


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Chicago fans are Calgary fans when compared to Vancouver fans.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

I remember the riots in Vancouver after the Hawks bounced them from the playoffs a few years back. Cars were being set on fire, police cars were being tipped over, looting all over the place, stores being broken into, etc,. Quite the scene and I lol'd. 

With that being said, to address the el dandy statement about Bill Wertz, it's hard for any team to get notoriety when they have no exposure. They weren't on TV in the local market. They weren't on the radio. And unless you were buying tickets to the game or going out of your way to follow the Blackhawks, there was literally no chance anybody would get into hockey in Chicago.

Not a big fan of elitism, though I can see how Sidewinder can wear on you guys.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: HAWKS for a bit then DRAFT*



PF69 said:


> Don Sweeney
> 
> :gtfo
> 
> Can I have Peter back please. I mean he was stupid but not that stupid. I wouldn't even trade a 7th round pick for this bum.


The man wasn't satisfied with having one of the most hilarious GM Draft debuts of all time, he had to outdo himself. :lmao

Philly: We're gunna need a 6 or 7th for Rinaldo.
Sweeney: How about a third?
Philly: Okay....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



El Conquistador said:


> I remember the riots in Vancouver after the Hawks bounced them from the playoffs a few years back. Cars were being set on fire, police cars were being tipped over, looting all over the place, stores being broken into, etc,. Quite the scene and I lol'd.


The riots happened after they beat Chicago in the first round and lost to Boston in the final, ftr. 

But yes, quite embarrassing for the city of Vancouver, even to this day.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Sweeney actually pulled off a pretty good deal. That Lucic trade also gets a big bump up now that they got 2 1st round picks.

That is dangerous of SJ trading away a 1st round pick in 2016. They're a team who's window has closed and there is a chance that pick could be Top 10. They believe Jones is the guy and that he'll be a new building block for them, so I understand the risk. If it doesn't work out, SJ is fucked.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615939700939997185
:dead2 :mj4 


this is gonna be a steal for Calgary in a few years time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



JM said:


> The riots happened after they beat Chicago in the first round and lost to Boston in the final, ftr.
> 
> But yes, quite embarrassing for the city of Vancouver, even to this day.


Roger that, friend


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



El Conquistador said:


> Roger that, friend


Are you still celebrating?!

I am so envious of your recent success. Doubt I will live to see that (in any sport really).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Oh, yeah. I've had a wild few weeks. The rally the Hawks held at Soldier Field is the best thing I've ever been a part as a sporting fan. I'm falling more and more in love with hockey. It's been a treat learning the game over the past three or so years. Never thought I'd like it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

federov and lidstrom to the hall :clap


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Fuck! Saad has been traded to Columbus. Fucking shoot me in the head. :fuck


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

:bieksa traded to Anaheim Ducks for a 2016 2nd round pick.


so many TRADES. :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

You know what?

Bieksa > The Caucks 

Ducks are now my second priority team for the playoffs.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

And by that of course I mean first priority playoff team


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Really surprised Chicago let Saad get away. I get they are hurting for cap space but still he'd be the first guy behind Kane/Toews/Keith I'd lock down on that team.

Good for the Blue Jackets I guess. Might make me remember they have a team now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Magic and I talking about how hilarious Big Kev was last night and he gets him traded to his team today. 

:bieksa :mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Lucic/Bieksa/Kesler being in the mix is going to make those Ducks/Kings games hilarious. 

















​


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Losing Saad is big for Chicago, but I love Marko Dano. I think this will be great for both and Dano should be become a big contribute for them until Chicago is forced to then trade him for a package of players and picks cause they can't afford him.

Jarmo not fucking around.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



el dandy said:


> Losing Saad is big for Chicago, but I love Marko Dano. I think this will be great for both and Dano should be become a big contribute for them until Chicago is forced to then trade him for a package of players and picks cause they can't afford him.


Marko Dano is a beast. If Chicago had to make a deal, getting a young guy like Dano and an NHL'er like Anisimov isn't terrible.

Columbus looks downright scary with their young forward depth.

Penguins were looking to get the Saad deal done but the Hawks didn't want our prospects. I don't blame them.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*






leave the memories alone :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



el dandy said:


> Sweeney actually pulled off a pretty good deal. That Lucic trade also gets a big bump up now that they got 2 1st round picks.


Now that was a good trade by Trader Donny.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

coyotes moving to vegas per new york post.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

I AM NOT HAPPY


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

MALKIN - CROSBY - KESSEL

jfc let's just give the pens the cup already


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Looks like Kapanen, Spaling, Harrington, and a 1st fro Phil, 2nd.

Trading away your best player, allegedly retaining salary, and can't even get back Maatta (was always the longest of longshots) or Pouliot (realistic)? Is this the kind of pain Babcock was talkin about? 

:ti

Leafs eating 15%?

:ti

Good trade for Pittsburgh, but da FLYERS still ain't scared. Just another $8,000,000 man for Couturier to shut down. Pitt is approaching Chi-Town levels of caps struggles going forward.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

why the fuck are we retaining :sodone


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



el dandy said:


> Looks like Kapanen, Spaling, Harrington, and a 1st fro Phil, 2nd.
> 
> Trading away your best player, allegedly retaining salary, and can't even get back Maatta (was always the longest of longshots) or Pouliot (realistic)? Is this the kind of pain Babcock was talkin about?
> 
> ...


Why would the Leafs be getting Maatta or Pouliot? 

We got their 1st RD pick last year, their first RD pick next year and Harrington who's although not flashy is a former junior captain and a prospect. We also look to have gotten roster player in Nick Spaling. 

I'm waiting to see the comings and goings finalized before I fully gauge this but so far the haul could be a whole lot worse.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



obby said:


> why the fuck are we retaining :sodone


No idea.

I would have rather taken a lesser deal -or- Pittsburgh should have upgraded Harrington to Maatta if they wanted Toronto to retain salary. They should've sweetened the deal a bunch cause Kessel is not a player who should have retained salary. 1.25 million in dead cap space gone for the duration of Kessel's deal.

It is better for Toronto is this mystery pick is an additional 1st, but it is probably a midcard pick.

They had to retain on Kessel, so that begs the question how much money are they gonna have to retain on Dion (who's deal is way worse)?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

el dandy you are also not mentioned that Kessel had a limited no trade clause they had to work around.

I really have no idea why you think the Leafs would get the Penguins best young defenseman.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



obby said:


> MALKIN - CROSBY - KESSEL
> 
> jfc let's just give the pens the cup already


:ti

with what defense?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

Let's also remember that Scott Harrington is a former London Knight. Toronto's assistant GM is the former GM of the London Knights.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



JM said:


> Why would the Leafs be getting Maatta or Pouliot?
> 
> We got their 1st RD pick last year, their first RD pick next year and Harrington who's although not flashy is a former junior captain and a prospect. We also look to have gotten roster player in Nick Spaling.
> 
> I'm waiting to see the comings and goings finalized before I fully gauge this but so far the haul could be a whole lot worse.


Cause you just retained 1.25 in dead cap space for the next 8 years (i may be wrong on term, RIP cap geek). 

As I wrote, Maatta was a big time longshot, but Pouliot is better than Harrington IMO. Kapanen is alright, but not a home run player. Top 6 potential. Toronto wouldn't even need Maatta, it's just the top asset they have. Retaining 1.25 is gonna suck for a team who like Toronto that always spends to the max when looking to be competitive.

You can also go sign dime a dozen roster players like Nick Spaling today.

It would be a fair deal if Toronto wasn't retaining salary. Would have rather insisted on Rob Scuderi coming back than retention. At least Scuderi is free and clear off the books right when the Leafs should be ready to make push.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



el dandy said:


> Cause you just retained 1.25 in dead cap space for the next 8 years (i may be wrong, RIP cap geek).
> 
> As I wrote, Maatta was a big time longshot, but Pouliot is better than Harrington IMO. Kapanen is alright, but not a homer run player. Top 6 potential. Toronto wouldn't even need Maatta, it's just the top asset they have.
> 
> You can also go sign dime a dozen roster players like Nick Spaling today.


Kapenen could be more than alright, he could suck. No one knows this yet. The Leafs obviously like him.

Maatta is too good at the age he is now to be traded in this type of deal. The Leafs had absolutely no leverage to ask for that type of player.

As far as the salary retention. It's been reported for probably 10 days that the Leafs would be retaining salary in any deal made. It's not really a surprise. 

Sure, I wanted more, you are pretty much always left wanting more but I really can't complain about what they got (so far).


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



JM said:


> Kapenen could be more than alright, he could suck. No one knows this yet. The Leafs obviously like him.
> 
> Maatta is too good at the age he is now to be traded in this type of deal. The Leafs had absolutely no leverage to ask for that type of player.
> 
> ...


How much salary do you think they take back in a Dion deal? 15%? Then that is approaching 2.5 million total in dead cap space for the next 7 years. That's not good news.

I can understand retaining for Dion, but Kessel?

Would you rather retain 1.25 of Kessel for 8 years -or- taken Scuderi for the next 3?

Pitt getting a goal scorer like Kessel who is 27 for roughly 6.75 million is a steal.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616300560766136320
I would spam this with 29 :duck's but since it's Canada day, I'll just post three.

:duck :duck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



el dandy said:


> How much salary do you think they take back in a Dion deal? 15%? Then that is approaching 2.5 million total in dead cap space for the next 7 years. That's not good news.
> 
> I can undertand retaining for Dion, but Kessel?
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh was the only team willing and able to do the deal. 

Kessel had a list of about 8 teams, some of which weren't interested, others couldn't wake it work. Toronto did not control the market. 

Salary retention sucks in any situation but its part of the business. It's not a reflection of the player but of what Pittsburgh was able to afford.

Dion's contract is worse and who knows who is willing and wanting him. There's really no way of knowing that yet.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



JM said:


> Pittsburgh was the only team willing and able to do the deal.
> 
> Kessel had a list of about 8 teams, some of which weren't interested, others couldn't wake it work. Toronto did not control the market.
> 
> ...


If Pittsburgh was literally the only team of the 8 that had interest and Shanny allowed Pittsburgh to dictate the deal, then you keep Kessel. Pittsburgh had bad contracts they could've sent back. If Pittsburgh would let Rob Scuderi stop them from acquiring the winger they have been trying to get Crosby for the last decade, then keep Kessel and wait and see. 

and why is Toronto giving up a 2nd (just thinking out loud)?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

The 2nd I'm not really sure about. Just seeing that now. 

Why would Toronto want Rob Scuderi over 1.2 million dollar retention?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



JM said:


> The 2nd I'm not really sure about. Just seeing that now.
> 
> Why would Toronto want Rob Scuderi over 1.2 million dollar retention?


... because he comes off the books free and clear in 3 years when Toronto will be ready to make a push (and free up money for bridge deals and re-signings).

The next 3 seasons will, for all intents and purposes, be lame duck seasons. They preached about pain while going through the process. Rostering Scuderi is pain, but that pain comes off the books this decade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I don't exactly know how retaining salaries works but Kessel's contract goes down each year so I assume the salary Toronto owes does as well? I'm not sure about this though.

I for one would rather eat the 1.2 aav and pay someone 2.8 million instead of paying a 36 year old 4 million. That's just me though.

EDIT: I guess Toronto just pays the 1.2 per year. I don't know, I still think this is a better reflection of the pain they are going to have to endure than taking on a 36 year old for 3 years.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*

I'll say this: the deal will be better if/when they trade Dion and they some how don't retain. However unlikely, stranger things have happened.

I can understand the logic of retaining on either Kessel-or-Dion, but not both considering how long the terms are on both of their deals. 

If they retained up to 25% on Dion (that's 1.75), that could potentially be 3 million in dead cap space for 7 years. Dion hasn't been traded, may not be traded, and who even knows if retention is attached, so all pure speculation and hypothetical on my part.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency soon and Kessel is still a Leaferbocker*



el dandy said:


> I'll say this: the deal will be better if/when they trade Dion and they some how don't retain. However unlikely, stranger things have happened.
> 
> I can understand the logic of retaining on either Kessel-or-Dion, but not both considering how long the terms are on both of their deals.
> 
> If they retained up to 25% on Dion (that's 1.75), that could potentially be 3 million in dead cap space for 7 years. Dion hasn't been traded, may not be traded, and who even knows if retention is attached, so all pure speculation and hypothetical on my part.


It probably would have been better to trade Phaneuf before Kessel cause this probably doesn't exactly help the retention expectations with Phaneuf.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

mitch is never gonna play w/ phil guys :batista3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Now I'm reading the first is full lottery protected. Not that Pittsburgh would miss the playoffs but fuck why on earth was that needed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

PHILLIP. :mark:

Crosby, Malkin, Kessel, Letang and Pouliot on the power play. Good luck stopping that :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Poile's been busy today it seems like. Signed Cody Hodgson for 1 year / 1 million (ie. the "Ribeiro deal"), Barret Jackman for 2 year / 4 million, and traded a conditional 4th to the Flames for Max Reinhart. 
Mike Ribeiro also got an extension, 2 years / 7 million. 

Still have tons of cap room to re-sign the RFA's as well.


Just wonder what Poile and Lavy are gonna do with all these forwards? :hmm:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

K


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Beleskey to the Bruins 5yrs/19 mil

Brad Richards to the Red Wings 1yrs/3 mil.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

How the hell did Prust have any value whatsoever lmao

not completely angry with acquiring Kassian + 5th if Kassian can reach his offensive potential.

and that return for Kessel... lol. It's definitely a buyers market this year. Too many teams/players overvaluing themselves/assets heading into trades or negotiations, but with the cap crunch and whatnot, it's definitely a buyers market.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

The Bruins traded Reilly and Savard's contract to Florida for Hayes. The Bruins getting some physical players with some skill today.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Still don't like the Kessel return. Hopefully we get Chychrun or Mathews


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

marty will never play for the blues :/


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Wow.

Caps absolutely fleeced the Blues in that Oshie trade. Still trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

FUCKING RIGHT CHICAGO


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Prust is a real idiot sometimes but I'm actually sad to see him go. :subban4 Can never say he didn't care.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Vermette back to the Coyotes 2 yrs/7.5 million.

LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE :favre


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



RetepAdam. said:


> Wow.
> 
> Caps absolutely fleeced the Blues in that Oshie trade. Still trying to wrap my head around it.


Embarrassing from St Louis. A poor mans Patrik Berglund, another goalie prospect and a third rounder for Oshie.

I can't even begin to fathom the logic behind this. It does not fix any of the Blues' problems. Surely there were better deals from other clubs?? Even Pittsburgh said they were willing to give 'way more' for Oshie. How did we at least not get their first? Or Vrana?? fucking hell


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Oshie Is one of the most overrated players in the league imo


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



PF69 said:


> The Bruins traded Reilly and Savard's contract to Florida for Hayes. The Bruins getting some physical players with some skill today.


And it's about time that finally happened.

Also, regarding the Matt Beleskey signing sure he may have finally had a good season last year but this is a big gamble the Bruins take with signing him, who's to say he can have another smiliar season like that. I'm very interested in which Beleskey we end up getting.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Bruins fleeced the sharks for a 1st too


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Oshie Is one of the most overrated players in the league imo


Agreed.

He's a good top 6 winger, but some are acting like this trade signals a power shift in the East.

The gap between Brouwer and Oshie is not that big. Oshie does some things that don't show up on the score sheet, but that's why Washington kicked in a 3rd.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



RKO361 said:


> Also, regarding the Matt Beleskey signing sure he may have finally had a good season last year but this is a big gamble the Bruins take with signing him, who's to say he can have another smiliar season like that. I'm very interested in which Beleskey we end up getting.


It's a gamble but I think he will be fine. I think he can have another 20 goal season especially playing with Krejci.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Tarasenko re-signs 8 year/60m


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Wasn't around for all the Phillip hoopla but I love it for the Pens. Not trading either Maatta or Pouliot was huge. The salary retention was huge. Getting Kessel for the life of his contract for 6.75 per year will allow a little more cap flexibility. Kapanen is a solid prospect. Harrington's ceiling is a second pair guy but he kept getting passed over by other Pens D for an NHL spot. The 1st Round Pick, well here's hoping it's #30 .

So who does Kessel skate with? Rumor is it has been mandated he will play with Crosby but I think he's a better fit for Malkin. I set Kessel's over/under for goals at 38.5.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Hopefully it benefits both teams. I don't think Babs and Phil could have made things work. I will always be a Kessel fan though. Dude is just so socially awkward in a funny/cringe way. Scored a lot of goals, but our annoying media was pretty cruel on him. Not saying some of it wasn't warranted but I felt bad for him.

Getting Kap, Harrington and 1st from PIT is decent, but it hopefully ensures we will pick top 3 in the next draft. 


Marner-Nylander-Rielly should all become great players

Kapanen-Brown-Johnson-Bracco-Harrington-Dermott-Percy hopefully 2 or 3 of them can pan out. I like them all.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Came here to post something, but forgo... wait... it's coming to me:










There it is.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Hawks finally deal former Flyer legend Sharp. Dallas' top 6 of Seguin, Benn, Spezza, Nuke, Sharp, whoeverthefuck looks great on paper, but their D is p gross outside of Klingberg.

Not sure how much money Chicago saved on the deal (reading 800k), but looks like Bickell is still the last guy left that needs to be thrown overboard.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Dallas going in with forwards and a 2 goalie rotation for next year. Defensemen not needed.

So Oduya was waiting for the Hawks to clear space to re-sign then gets replaced by Daley in this trade. Cold. At least some other team should give him a boatload of money instead.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I know the Sharp trade was inevitable. I'm not too distraught about losing Sharpie as I think he's on the down swing of his career. However, I don't know why Bowman threw in Stephen Johns. I've been high on Johns and thought his physicality could have helped add a dimension that we really didn't have (except for Bickell and a small statured Andrew Shaw).

I have to be honest. I don't really know Daley too much so I can't weigh in there. No idea what we got in return. Anybody have a scouting report on him and what I should expect as a Hawks fan?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

^^^

On his best day, he's a #4 who will be the QB on your 2nd PP unit. 

Good offensively, fast, but make very mysterious decisions defensively.

I'm just shocked they didn't move Sharp in trade that got players on entry level deals back to give some cap reprieve. Maybe Seabrook is the guy they deal to open up space, or maybe Bickell will be enough. Not sure how close you guys are to the cap now because God had to be an asshole and take CapGeek away from us RIP CapGeek love ya miss ya.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Thanks, dandy. (Y)

We're only under the cap by 980,000. Interesting on the Seabrook thing. I've heard that being floated around also. I don't like how the lines are looking next year. I assume Bickell will be gone. In Stan we trust.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



el dandy said:


> Not sure how close you guys are to the cap now because God had to be an asshole and take CapGeek away from us RIP CapGeek love ya miss ya.


http://www.generalfanager.com/

Probably not as good as CapGeek (wouldn't know, never used it), but it's done it's job so far.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*


http://vine.co/v/enPn7vLXbW1

:dead2 :dead2 :dead2 :dead2 ​


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

capgeek was one of the best sport information sources on all of the web. Shame it's gone. 35 is way to damn young.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

King Joff has turned into a beast


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Dallas picked up Oduya on a good term and cap hit, so that makes the Sharp/Daley trade even more of a win for them. 

The final sum is now basically:

Sharp, Oduya, and Johns for Daley, Garbutt

Nill is such a good GM. After sitting under Ken Holland's learning tree for years, I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Yeah, I'm still kind of furious about that Sharp trade. Mainly because I'd rather have Johns than anyone else in that group moving forward. I'll have to give Daley a chance before condemning the trade. Can't see Seabrook with the Hawks after this year.

I've come around on the Saad package we've gotten and think we made out pretty well there with Anisimov and Dano. I can also see Panarin making an impact around mid season next year.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Hawks haven't done bad in their roster re-shuffle, now if they can only get someone to take Bickell's contract off their hands.

Dallas grabbing Sharp and Oduya was a strong play. I look at that roster and wonder how that team didn't make the playoffs? Part of it is how beastly the Central Division is right now.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

^^^

2 words: Kari Lehtonen

He was the drizzling shits last year. There were also stretches where Seguin was injured, but they overcame it cause Spezza stepped up, so I digress.

You look at the Central, and a case can be made for all 7 teams. Such a stacked division. I honestly don't know which 2 teams are going to miss the playoffs. 

Maybe Winnipeg? Would say Colorado, but I love what Colorado has done this offseason. They had the worst d group, but got a guy for now (Beauchemin) and a guy for now and later (Zadorov). A lot of it hinges of Varlamov and MacKinnon. If Mac can take a step forward, then they are back in the mix.

Hell, it could be 3 Central Division teams ut depending on if Martin Jones is real for SJ (I consider ANA a lock, with LA and CGY near locks). Or what if the Oilers pull a 2007 Pens and put their tanking ways behind them and leap forward?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I know the Blackhawks would have to change their squad to get under the salary cap.

But jesus. Looks like it's going to be half the roster!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lou!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Holy fucking Moses. Didn't see that coming at all.

Impressed by shock factor alone.

Hard to argue with 3 cups, but also really hard to ignore the shape he left the Devils in. 

Will he even have that kind of autonomy in TO, or is going to be a Wizard of Oz situation where he's the Wizard but there's actually 5 different people behind the curtain with their hand on a lever (Shanny, Lou, Dubas, Hunter, Babcock). Hunter and Dubas probably stand down in line now, so that makes it 3 chefs in the kitchen. Having a Pres, GM, and HC is the norm nowadays. so I digress on my too many chefs rambling.

That being said, it will be interesting to see how those 3 huge egos work together. Could be brilliant; could be just more lel Toronto Maple Leafs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



el dandy said:


> That being said, it will be interesting to see how those 3 huge egos work together. Could be brilliant; could be just more lel Toronto Maple Leafs.


Yeah, that is going to be interesting having 3 guys who do have huge egos trying to work together to make the Leafs interesting again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Flyers re-sign Couturier for 6 years @ 4.3 million per

Based Ron Hextall does it again!

Now go get Voracek re-signed :sundin2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

What do people think about the Sutter trade?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

sutter going to nucks is okay, nothing really to special in my opinion, going from a great team, to an average team gotta suck.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Sutter is pure garbage. He's soft, awful along the boards and is one of the worst possession players in the league. Pens fans have wanted him traded for a long time now, he lives off the reputation of his last name. Pens fleeced the Canucks today getting Bonino (who is better than Sutter), Clendening and a better pick. They also signed Fehr as well. This has been the best Pens off-season is recent memory, can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Someone please update @Stad on what fleeced means. :mj4

This trade is pretty much a wash on both ends and you'll see that when the season starts. The picks seemed off at first but the 2nd is Anaheim's and the 3rd is Buffalo's.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I know what fleeced means. I woulda been happy with Bonino for Sutter. The majority of people on HFboards and on Twitter think it's a fleecing as well.

http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/showthread.php?t=1934457

Go read for yourself. Not too mention Bonino is cheaper and we were able to sign Fehr because of it as well.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

You're quoting HFBoards. That main board is the drizzling shits. 

It makes the General WWE section on here seem like a Mensa meeting. 50% of it is probably Nucks fans taking the piss to their own GM, 25% are fans of the 29 other teams mocking the Nucks, and the other 25% are just intellectually deficient.

They traded 3rd line centers, draft position, and got some instant salary releif. It's a fine trade, but this isn't some kind of heist :ti


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Read what for myself? What am I reading?

Fleeced is used for incredibly lop-sided trades. The Hamilton trade is when you use fleeced. Zdeno Chara to Boston. Pens trading Jagr for a bag of pucks. Pens trading Naslund for nothing etc. That's when you use fleeced.

Two meh players swapping teams isn't really headline news nor did anyone get 'fleeced' here. :lol



el dandy said:


> You're quoting HFBoards. That main board is the drizzling shits.
> 
> It makes the General WWE section on here seem like a Mensa meeting. 50% of it is probably Nucks fans taking the piss to their own GM, 25% are fans of the 29 other teams mocking the Nucks, and the other 25% are just intellectually deficient.
> 
> They traded 3rd line centers, draft position, and got some instant salary releif. It's a fine trade, but this isn't some kind of heist :ti


Basically. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Its a good board for hockey discussion IMO. Probably the best on the internet, all I was saying is that the majority of people think it's a fleecing and where did I say it was headline news? Lol. Improving your teams depth is a big deal for me considering the Pens depth has been utter trash over the past number of years watching Glass, Adams, Gibbons etc.. What I was trying to get at was the Pens won another trade and have had arguably the best off-season this summer.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



Stad said:


> What I was trying to get at was the Pens won another trade and *have had arguably the best off-season this summer.*


Not even the best off-season for a team from Pennsylvania, let alone the NHL :sundin2

I'll render the salad unto Cesar; Pens have had a p great off-season, though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



el dandy said:


> Flyers re-sign Couturier for 6 years @ 4.3 million per
> 
> Based Ron Hextall does it again!
> 
> *Now go get Voracek re-signed *:sundin2


and right on time...

8 years @ 8.25 per

I love Jake, but I'm a lil bit weary because he has never put together back-to-back great years. That being said, it simply had to be done and we can afford it with Giroux being the only other big contract we have.

That's the price for a 1st Team NHL All Star RW I suppose.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Oh, man...

Patrick Kane is being investigated by Buffalo police for rape allegations.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

DRUNKY KANE AT IT AGAIN!!! :mark:

http://prohockeytalk.nbcsports.com/...k-kane-the-subject-of-a-police-investigation/


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Say it ain't so.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Let's hope this doesn't lead to any actual charges. Judging by the Voynov situation this could get ugly. :woah


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Google imaging "Patrick Kane party" is awesome.

Rape allegation has to be B.S. though, those puck bunnies are always throwing themselves at these lads. :grapes


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I'm with you. I think whoever is alleging the rape is probably looking to be paid off or file a civil suit. Though rape is always a serious allegation, that was my first inclination. We'll see what the investigation determined and if Kaner gets indicted. This isn't the first, second, or third time Kane has been involved in something controversial.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

and the Western Conference rejoices.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Oh my god it's Kane! It's gotta be Kane!

Still pretty awful thing to be accused of, legit or not.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Who knew Kane at a bar was more terrifying than Kane on a breakaway?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Young entitled athletes. Doubt Kaner is used to hearing "No" like us mere mortals.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

:mcgee1


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

NO :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

This better end up being bullshit. :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*












Is probably what the girl did towards Kane before they fucked. Now she just wants money from him and wants it to go public that she had Kanes dick in her Vagina. What a slut.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Yep, this is looking *bad*. :woah Official police report confirmed. 



> • A young local woman has alleged that Kane, 26, took her to his Hamburg waterfront home and raped her after meeting her in a downtown Buffalo nightclub Saturday night or early Sunday.
> 
> • Police searched the Chicago Blackhawks star’s waterfront home on Sunday, looking for evidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Interesting. The rape kit doesn't prove rape, however. All it can do is prove whether or not there was intercourse. This'll be interesting to see what the Blackhawks do. He still hasn't been charged or indicted yet.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*








































​


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Kane's been removed from the NHL 16 cover. This isn't looking good. :mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

bama4


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

so now that kane is a confirmed rapist raper i definitely think 

a) we need to remove his smileys 

& 

b) take away chicago's 3 cups

it's the right thing to do


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



A$AP said:


> so now that kane is a confirmed rapist raper i definitely think
> 
> a) we need to remove his smileys
> 
> ...



Agreed 100% IMHO










:sundin


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

As the resident never-post-in-the-thread Penguins fan, thanks for Phil guyz.

Also, in before Kane borrowed the cops handcuffs for the night.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



Stax Classic said:


> As the resident never-post-in-the-thread Penguins fan, thanks for Phil guyz.
> 
> Also, in before Kane borrowed the cops handcuffs for the night.


The legend lives on


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

can it be October already? :mj2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Not much news on Patrick Kane recently.

If that continues, how does the league handle this? Suspension? Luckily, the NHL doesn't have as much precedent or history as the other major North American sports at handling incidents like this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

History doesn't matter, because fembots will demand that they treat players to proportionally similar suspensions as other leagues.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Not much news on Patrick Kane recently.
> 
> If that continues, how does the league handle this? Suspension? Luckily, the NHL doesn't have as much precedent or history as the other major North American sports at handling incidents like this.


I thought we p much unanimously agreed that Kane will be suspended until at least October 15th, Chicago forfeits their 3 Cups, and that the Flyers are now your 2010 Stanley Cup Champions. Along with that, Chris Pronger wins the 2010 Conn Smythe. It's like 96% official.

Also, 

19 days until the prodigy Provorov makes his pre-season debut :mark:

GET HYPED WF


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I'm against retroactive champs. The Hawks would just be stripped, with no new champs crowned. Only twats want that shit, and it's disgusting.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Guess that makes me a twat who's a fan of the rightful 2010 Stanley Cup Champion Philadelphia Flyers!

2010 Flyers are probably the greatest story in the history of this great sport. 

Got in on the last day of the season via shootout, greatest comeback in hockey history with the double 0-3 rally against Boston, Mike Richards with the coked up heart of a champion scoring that SH goal against Halak, and now we're almost retroactively the CHAMPS!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I doubt they'd take the Hawks titles for a mere raping, no pillaging was had.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

17 days until preseason 

:dead2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



La Parka said:


> 2010 Flyers are probably the greatest story in the history of this great sport.


I am preordained at birth to hate the Philadelphia Flyers but that was a fantastic run. Reminded me a lot of the 2006 Oilers, who also had Chris Pronger. Mike Richards was an absolute beast in those playoffs.


And since we are getting so close, did anyone see Phillip dropped 13 pounds working with Gary Roberts this summer? He can't wait to get saucy dish passes from Crosby. I think the only question to be answered is whether Kessel will set the NHL record for goals in a single season by February?

Okay, maybe that's extreme but I'm excited to see what kind of offensive numbers the Penguins can put up with this roster. In a league filed with defense and system, they have chosen the path least traveled by.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



La Parka said:


> Guess that makes me a twat who's a fan of the rightful 2010 Stanley Cup Champion Philadelphia Flyers!
> 
> 2010 Flyers are probably the greatest story in the history of this great sport.
> 
> Got in on the last day of the season via shootout, greatest comeback in hockey history with the double 0-3 rally against Boston, Mike Richards with the coked up heart of a champion scoring that SH goal against Halak, and now we're almost retroactively the CHAMPS!


And now the Kings are paying Richards to sit at home and collect a check! :ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



El Conquistador said:


> And now the Kings are paying Richards to sit at home and collect a check! :ti


In the Kings defense, they are at least trying to get out of it with a special run in by the Mountie.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Steven Stamkos offers high praise for rookie Connor McDavid



> "This guy is a special kid," Stamkos told ESPN.com on Tuesday. "I think he's better than me right now. I wouldn't have a second thought on saying that."


The HYPE :CENA


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Galchenyuk at center this year! Yessssss


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Guys Marner and Nylander just skated by me.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Flyers folk hero Simon Gagne has retired.

You may remember him from such moments like THIS or when he started the GOAT 0-3 comeback in Game 4 against the B's and when he ended the GOAT double 0-3 comeback in Game 7.










Shame I always have to see mah fave Flyers win Cups with organizations who have a fucking clue :mj2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I am genetically predisposed to hating the Flyers but the two guys I've always respected from the orange and black were Kimmo Timonen and Simon Gagne. Respect for both of them.

Sad that Gagne had so many injury problems. That season he played alongside Forsberg was magical.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I am genetically predisposed to hating the Flyers but the two guys I've always respected from the orange and black were Kimmo Timonen and Simon Gagne. Respect for both of them.
> 
> Sad that Gagne had so many injury problems. That season he played alongside Forsberg was magical.


If it makes you feel better, I hate the Pens and the only Pens player I ever had a modicum of respect for recently departed your team.

Craig Adams, you da man!

EDIT: Actually, I respect 2 Pens players. Perennial all-star is Rico Fata :mark: This Pens fan I went to school with dead serious saying Fata was gonna save the Pens and I laughed and laughed and laughed. Also tried telling me that Koltsov and Milan Kraft were the truth. Then when Fata went to the Thrashers I hyped him up to my friend saying he was gonna carry them to the cup. I'll always hold a soft spot for Rico Fata he's p alright in my book.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Lemeiux, Jagr, and Coffey was GOAT

Ron Francis, Ulf, and Larry Murphy too :mark:

And a man can never hate the GOAT coach of all time, Mr Bowman.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



La Parka said:


> If it makes you feel better, I hate the Pens and the only Pens player I ever had a modicum of respect for recently departed your team.
> 
> Craig Adams, you da man!
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I respect 2 Pens players. Perennial all-star is Rico Fata :mark: This Pens fan I went to school with dead serious saying Fata was gonna save the Pens and I laughed and laughed and laughed. Also tried telling me that Koltsov and Milan Kraft were the truth. Then when Fata went to the Thrashers I hyped him up to my friend saying he was gonna carry them to the cup. I'll always hold a soft spot for Rico Fata he's p alright in my book.


I love this. Fata was the most exciting Pen on a horrible team. He was all legs and no hands. I was a fan of both Kraft and Koltsov. Kraft was a victim of start-stop pushes within the organization. He'd center the 2nd line for a week then get demoted to the AHL for a week then get called up to be healthy scratched for a week. Kraft was slow but dude had the hands. Koltsov was jobber Carl Hagelin. So much speed. Probably would have been a fine 3rd or 4th liner on a contending team but that team put him on the top line.

I could talk about old mid-card Penguins all day.

And I find it hilarious that Craig Adams is the guy you have respect for. In 2009, Adams was a solid 4th line, PK guy. By 2015, he was about 3 years past being an NHL player. Craig was also outed as the mole in the locker room to Coach Dan Bylsma a couple years ago. Bylsma and Shero signed him to an over 35 contract that kept him on the roster last year. It's only a matter of time before he ends up on Buffalo's staff somewhere.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I mainly like Adams cause I know he caused Pens fans a great deal of grief in the last few years 

Miss those days pre 2006 when the Pens were bad

Was most fun during the 2005/06 season when the Pens loaded up with guys like Lemieux, Palffy, Roberts, Recchi, LeClair, Gonchar, Jocelyn TEBOW. I still remember coming to the lunch table and breaking the news to my Pens friend Lemieux & Palffy retired midway through that season. If memory serves, they quit within days of each other. The LAWLS. I got my karma next year when Malkin came over and the Flyers plummeted to the dregs of the NHL


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

The Pens loaded up for that year with a geriatric squad and no defense. Gonchar's transition was rough, too, and he was one of the only NHL defensemen on that roster. I don't want to talk about #66 retiring. It was too sad.

And Palffy "retired" that year right after Lemieux but he quit on that team real early only. My friends and I still call second assists "Palffy assists" in his dishonor. Wouldn't notice Ziggy for an entire game then you'd look and he'd have two secondary assists. He did not want to be hit, ever.

Palffy made Joe Thornton look like Bobby Clarke.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

While all that may be true, Palffy was an ambassador for the game in regards to top level hair. Our Andre Agassi.










P much sums up 1990's NHL in one picture.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Max Pacioretty has been named captain of the Montreal Canadiens or as most headlines around the internet read:

PK SUBBAN NOT NAMED CAPTAIN OF THE MONTREAL CANADIENS

:subban4


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

We suck so I'm just looking forward to seeing Marner/Nylander dominate in the AHL/OHL and hope Rielly has a good season for the Leafs


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I hope this means PK is disgruntled and he demands a trade to the Philadelphia Flyers

EDIT: Also, I just remembered the Flyers have GUDAS :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Patches is a great choice. It was between him or Subban. I have no doubt that Subban probably voted for Patches himself. Also, considering the type of player/person PK is, not being named captain will just motivate him more.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

So Patrick Kane's rape charge is almost dead. Still could get hit with other charges.

http://nhl.nbcsports.com/2015/09/20/report-dna-results-leave-more-questions-in-patrick-kane-case/



> The results of the DNA tests taken from a rape kit from an investigation into Patrick Kane are now available, according to the Buffalo News. The newspaper’s sources said that Kane’s DNA was found on the alleged victim’s shoulder and under her fingernails, but not on her genitals or undergarments.
> 
> “The absence of DNA and semen, in itself, does not prove that there was no rape,” Buffalo attorney Florina Altshiler told the paper. “It proves that there was no ejaculation, or possibly, that the perpetrator wore a condom.”
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

GOLD DIGGING WHORE


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Pre-season starts tomorrow :mark:

Provorov makes his debut. I'm p hyped and excited. The Russian Karlsson I say I say


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Jaromir Jagr went full on Charlie Sheen. I don't use the term hero very often, but....

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...l-selfie--doesn-t-care--report-172338281.html



> According to Blesk, a Czech tabloid, a model named Catherine from Moravia took a selfie in bed as Jagr slept next to her. The image had been making the rounds on Czech social media. Someone came across the photo, and had the bright idea to attempt to extort 50,000 crowns (or roughly $2,000 U.S.) from Jagr or else the photo would be released to the media.
> 
> So the photo was shopped to the media, and on Sept. 17 Nova.cz published the altered photo that the blackmailer had been using as “proof” that they had the image, presumably the one presented to Jagr.
> 
> ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

:lmao that's great.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Jagr don't give a fuck


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Hmmm I was hyped for Provorov, but this KONECNY kid has grabbed my attention and has been noticeable every shift.

Scoring goals, making plays, dishing out passes, drawing penalties.

2017 can't get here soon enough. Why can't time move faster!?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



La Parka said:


> Hmmm I was hyped for Provorov, but this KONECNY kid has grabbed my attention and has been noticeable every shift.
> 
> Scoring goals, making plays, dishing out passes, drawing penalties.
> 
> 2017 can't get here soon enough. Why can't time move faster!?


A shit ton of teams are going to seriously regret not grabbing Konecny earlier. McKeen’s and a bunch of other respectable rankings had him like 12-15 area.

He's *BO THA GAWD*'s first cousin. 










Oh and please tell me you guys have read about this:



> *Model Tries to Extort $2,000 From Jaromir Jagr With Post-Sex Selfie, Fails Because He DGAF*
> http://news.yahoo.com/model-tries-extort-2-000-194420873.html
> 
> Recently, 43-year-old NHL legend Jaromir Jagr slept with an 18-year-old model. And while that's really NBD—and none of our business—the story took a weird twist and became public knowledge after the girl that Jagr slept with took a picture of him sleeping after the deed was done. The woman—or someone associated with the woman—then threatened to sell it to the media unless he paid $2,000. She was prepared to do what other women have done to pro athletes in the past (hi, Julian Edelman and James Harden!) if he didn't pay up.
> ...


:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



El Conquistador said:


> GOLD DIGGING WHORE


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

That feel when McCarron was considered a reach and a long-term project when the Habs drafted him and now he's easily a year away from being a full-time NHLer.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Kony Express going full steam :mark:










Konecny has been all over the ice again tonight. He keeps it up, he'll get his 9 games.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Just bought my tickets today for Avs/Red Wings Stadium Series game in February. :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

damn, that Erik Johnson contract. Love it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

PHILIP with 2 goals in his Pens preseason debut. 7 goals total. And Sprong looks like a legit sniper.

It's only preseason but I am very excite.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*



RatedR10 said:


> damn, that Erik Johnson contract. Love it.


If he maintains anything close to the level he's been at lately, that contract's going to look like a steal for years.

Of course, with any long contract, there's the possibility that he falls off a cliff. I don't think that will happen, though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

Hexy acting swiftly; removing all doubt early by returning Provorov and Konecny to junior.

As fun as it would've been, no need for them to be up seeing as this is a lame duck year.

Read a quote that said it best about Provorov: If he doesn't make the NHL his first year it's not because he's not ready for the Flyers; it's because the Flyers aren't ready for him. Ain't that the truth as we wait for something to happen with MacDonald, Schenn, & Streit :mj2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

How 'bout them Red Wings destroying the ****** Pens?

Boy, have I missed my boys <3


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

I hope Kessel's fat fucking ass meets Ovi's shoulder this year. I really cannot wait. 

We may as well just become bruisers, cause ain't way the Capitals make it out of the second round. It's what we do.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

LOL.

Love the Pens hate already. That's a big win for the Red Wings. Definitely celebrate it with outdated slurs. Better be careful before someone checks your privilege. I'm sure all 5 of the Penguins who will actually be on the roster this season felt sadness.

I thought the Caps were going to make the move last year. The stage was set. Holtby took over as the definite #1 . Trotz had them playing better D.

Just looking at the Metropolitan Division, it's a minefield. As long as Columbus avoids an injury apocalypse like last year, there's 5 1/2 good teams in that division.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647429606107181056
So the girl's mother was involved in the rape kit being found at the front door??? :sodone


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Free Agency is happening now and Kessel isn't a Leaferbocker anymore*

This case is too complex. Now the accuser's lawyer has withdrawn from the case, citing ethical reasons. Basically, he believes it is a elaborately made up case. The Hamburg PD and Eerie County Sheriff have said that the rape kit and evidence is still completely in tact, in original condition (sealed, etc,.), and not tampered with.

Who the hell knows what will transpire next. I think he entire thing will be dropped within 30-60 days. Sloots gonna sloot.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

Eichel will be better than Kane. 

I know you're :woah but he's more NHL ready than McJesus and has an absolutely ridiculous skillset for an 18 year old. Everything about his play in the last 3 games I've seen is absolutely incredible. This is going to be a problem. http://fat.gfycat.com/QueasyImprobableDassierat.mp4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

lol the habs jobbed out to the lightning


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

"Soon." is when the Leafs will be eliminated from playoff contention.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> "Soon." is when the Leafs will be eliminated from playoff contention.


:lmao


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*



Stax Classic said:


> "Soon." is when the Leafs will be eliminated from playoff contention.


God willing. #TankNation #Matthews


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*



Rockstar said:


> God willing. #TankNation #Matthews


Leafs finish 30/30; the NHL changes the lottery so the 1st 3 picks are up for grabs

:mj2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*



La Parka said:


> Leafs finish 30/30; the NHL changes the lottery so the 1st 3 picks are up for grabs
> 
> :mj2


Haha, couldn't have picked a worse year to rebuild. We all know the Oilers are winning the #1 pick. :sundin2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



Rockstar said:


> Haha, couldn't have picked a worse year to rebuild. We all know the Oilers are winning the #1 pick. :sundin2


I would usually say you're correct but Auston Matthews is from Arizona. That's Bettman's pet project, so.....










Thinking about posting some predictions sure to go wrong and infuriate other posters in the next couple days. Anyone else care to join?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

are you going to have the wings miss the playoffs again after they did better than the pens? :ti


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



Champ said:


> are you going to have the wings miss the playoffs again after they did better than the pens? :ti


It wouldn't be "predictions sure to go wrong and infuriate other posters" if I didn't.

And let's watch the "did better than the Pens" stuff. They had 2 more regular season points and both teams lost in the first round. I did underestimate their young forwards and #MrazekOuttaNowhere .


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

mrazek is a SUPERSTAR. and i respect your predictions, but understand that the 24 year playoff streak will undoubtedly extend itself as nyquist and tatar enter their prime.

also larkin/mantha/svechnikov/pulkkinen/ouellet/sproul :banderas GOAT prospect group.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

You all ready for a Hawks repeat?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> You all ready for a Hawks repeat?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*






Beware the Penguins


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

*ATLANTIC*
*1. Tampa
2. Montreal
3. Detroit*
4. Florida
5. Boston
6. Ottawa
7. Buffalo
8. Toronto

*METRO*
*1. Washington
2. NY Islanders
3. Pittsburgh
4. NY Rangers
5. Columbus*
6. Philadelphia
7. Carolina
8. New Jersey
*
CENTRAL*
*1. Dallas
2. Nashville
3. Chicago
4. Minnesota
5. Colorado*
6. Winnipeg
7. St. Louis
*
PACIFIC*
*1. Anaheim
2. Los Angeles
3. San Jose*
4. Calgary
5. Edmonton
6. Vancouver
7. Arizona


Stanley Cup Champs - Anaheim (one of these years, right?)

*
EAST thoughts*
- Pittsburgh will be good, but I think the Kessel hype is getting a tad out of hand. Don't get me wrong, Kessel will score 35-40, but he's not gonna turn into a 50-60 goal 100 pt guy like some fans project. I'm getting Heatley to San Jose vibes. Everyone was like "OMG Heatley is gonna score 60 goals because THORNTON" and that never happened. They have the most quality wing depth they've ever had with Sid, but they have bottom tier D (because they're young and inexperienced; they'll be better in time) and they better hope Fleury doesn't go back to his prior porous form. I believe they're still Round 1 fodder.
- Islanders keep moving forward and Tavares wins the Hart.
- Babcock was all about preaching PAIN for Toronto, and this will be a painful year. Hopefully for them it pays off and they can get a high pick. For the fans sake, I hope the Leafs don't play above their head this year. That would halt the rebuild because "OMG we could be a wild card!" and next thing you know they're doing stupid shit like trading picks for rentals.
- Detroit Red Wings keep on turning; Proud Mary keeps on burning. Playoffs for the 80th straight year.

*WEST thoughts*
- Was big on Dallas last year and shit happened, but I think they make good this year. Niemi/Lehtonen combo will be enough; Nichuskin will be back & they have another year of growth from Klingberg; added Sharp & Oduya.
- I think the wheels fall off the Blues. Maybe not "Top 10 Draft Pick" bad, but the central is so stacked and a case can be made for all of the teams to make it and just about any team to miss it. I think they made a grave mistake by not firing Hitchcock.
- It all depends on Martin Jones for the Sharks. If he's real, I think they make it; if he isn't a real starting goalie, then they're fucked and everyone is getting fired.
- Edmonton isn't there yet. I think they just miss, with next year being the year they blow minds.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NHL 14/15: Almost there*

Here come the predictions sure to be wrong:

*Eastern Conference*
1. *Washington Capitals*- Forward depth, breakout year for Carlson, finally a true #1 goalie
2. *Tampa Bay Lightning*- Only real drama is whether Stamkos signs an extension or if he's got his eyes on Toronto
3. *New York Rangers*- Healthy Lundqvist and strong young forwards continue to power them
4. *Pittsburgh Penguins*- Trying not to be a homer but loving the firepower and depth, Fleury might not be a mental case anymore
5. *Montreal Canadiens*- Price might only be very very good this year
6. *Detroit Red Wings*- Like Champ said, lots of young forward depth, I think either Larkin or Jurco becomes a big star this year
7. *Columbus Blue Jackets*- They can't be as unhealthy as last year, Ryan Murray will step up this year but their D doesn't have great depth
8. *New York Islanders*- Tavares is a monster, I just don't trust Halak very much and Greiss isn't a great backup either
9. *Boston Bruins*- Rask, Bergeron, Chara keep this team afloat but the losses of Hamilton and Lucic really hurt the top end
10. *Philadelphia Flyers*- Will give the Penguins fits, as usual, but their D is still a problem and the youngsters in the pipeline won't get there in time to save the playoffs
11. *Florida Panthers*- Jagr-Barkov-Huberdeau will rack up numbers, not enough forward depth to back that up and Luongo isn't elite anymore
12. *Ottawa Senators*- Felt like last season was lightning in a bottle, Karlsson is still great, sophomores might take a step back
13. *Buffalo Sabres*- Eichel will electrify, moving in the right direction, just not sure who they can jump over
14. *Carolina Hurricanes*- Really like Rask and Lindholm, the lingering situations with Eric Staal and goaltenders will continue to haunt this team
15. *Toronto Maple Leafs*- Give Babcock a couple years to sift out the wrong players, not quite bad enough for the top of the lottery
16. *New Jersey Devils*- Shero starts selling off veterans early, Schneider makes lots of saves but he has to

_Playoffs_:
Lightning over Blue Jackets
Canadiens over Red Wings
Capitals over Islanders
Penguins over Rangers

Canadiens over Lightning
Penguins over Capitals

Penguins over Canadiens

*Western Conference*
1. *St. Louis Blues*- regular season champs, Tarasenko continues to be an exciting player, Pietrangelo takes a step towards elite
2. *Anaheim Ducks*- Bieksa adds to an already stacked blue line, Perry and Getzlaf do their thing, Kesler earns his extension (this year at least)
3. *Chicago Blackhawks*- the Kane situation hangs over the team, some of the young guys need to step up but the core is strong enough to survive the regular season, at least
4. *Los Angeles Kings*- Revenge tour, Lucic fits well with Gaborik and Kopitar, Toffoli continues to become a top level power forward
5. *Dallas Stars*- Defense is stupid anyway, Niemi and Lehtonen push each other, they'll be entertaining to watch regardless of success level
6. *Nashville Predators*- I worry about a team that has Ribierio and Fisher as top two centers but Forsberg is great, their D is great, and Rinne is elite if he stays healthy
7. *Minnesota Wild*- Needs Dubnyk to be good again, needs one of the young guys to take a step at forward but there's enough talent here to stay in the playoffs to lose in the first round again
8. *Calgary Flames*- they start to come back to earth but then young guns like Gaudreau, Bennett, and Hamilton keep them afloat
9. *Colorado Avalanche*- see a big bounce back year for MacKinnon, they will score but not enough defense unless Varlamov is super human again
10. *San Jose Sharks*- they keep sort of overhauling but not really overhauling, Thornton and Marleau need to ship out for their and the Sharks sake, hard to start over when they're still there
11. *Vancouver Canucks*- Sutter is not a #2 center, seemed to run out of gas last year, lots of signs pointing downward
12. *Winnipeg Jets*- Possibly the worst goaltending situation in the league until Hellebuyck gets there, Buff and Ladd are both having contract issues, tough to have any issues with the rest of the Central being so strong
13. *Edmonton Oilers*- Could improve by 20 points and still be here, McDavid can't play defense or goalie, not 100% sold on Talbot in net, he's not playing behind the Rangers D anymore
14. *Phoenix Coyotes*- good young players coming in, hopefully for them that includes Auston Matthews in 2016

_Playoffs_: 
Blues over Wild
Blackhawks over Stars
Ducks over Predators
Kings over Flames

Blues over Blackhawks
Ducks over Kings

Ducks over Blues

*Stanley Cup Finals/Simon Despres Bowl*: Ducks over Penguins


*Awards*
*Art Ross*: Sidney Crosby, Pittsburgh with 108 points
*Hart Trophy*: Sidney Crosby, Pittsburgh
*Vezina Trophy*: Pekke Rinne, Nashville
*Norris Trophy*: Victor Hedman, Tampa Bay
*Rocket Richard Trophy*: Vladimir Tarasenko, St. Louis
*Selke Trophy*: David Backes, St. Louis
*Lady Byng*: Marian Hossa, Chicago
*Calder Trophy*: Jack Eichel, Buffalo
*Jack Adams Trophy*: Barry Trotz, Washington

Please tell me why I'm wrong about your team. But for reals, this isn't an easy exercise. I had to leave teams I think will be good out of the playoffs, it's a tight fit.

I hope I'm wrong about my team and the Penguins go 82-0 and then 16-0.

HOCKEY!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*



La Parka said:


> Stanley Cup Champs - Anaheim (one of these years, right?)


Yes.

I'll be legitimately surprised if they walk away empty-handed over the next few seasons.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

King Joffrey sent down to Marlies


there goes my excitement this year


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

yall srsly already jinx the ducks? fuck outta here. :mj2


only 2 days away now. :mark:


probably going to miss opening day tho since i have an exam on thursday, but it'll be nice just to have hockey on again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

MacDonald waived; The Cleaner Ron Hextall strikes again.










Like the Hartnell for Umberger trade, it's a pill we have to swallow for the betterment of our future. Now we have a 5,000,000 AHL injury call-up for the next 4 years, but at least it saves us about a million in cap space and allows someone with potential to take his minutes. God damn you, Paul Holmgren. 

LUKE SCHENN. You're next! You're next on our list!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Soon.*

Bergevin gives Kassian a chance and he fucks it up within three months. Fuck outta here.

Based on the press conference, Bergevin wasn't even willing to outright put him on the IR. He's looking at all his options, be it suspension, contract termination, etc. and with Talbot on waivers, it's certainly doable.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

Oh hey, Roger Goodell is handling NHL suspensions know :lol

41 games for a fucking preseason headcheck :sodone

Even with a history, anything over 10 games is ridiculous.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

I don't think my body has ever been more ready.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> You all ready for a Hawks repeat?


After the money you've tied up on Toews/Kane/Seabrook alone, I ain't worried.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*



A$AP said:


> After the money you've tied up on Toews/Kane/Seabrook alone, I ain't worried.






Neither am I. :cry :cry Don't forget about Hossa.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Soon.*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Here come the predictions sure to be wrong:
> 
> *Eastern Conference*
> 1. *Washington Capitals*- Forward depth, breakout year for Carlson, finally a true #1 goalie
> ...


I know you're a Pens fan, but realistically, how can you look at that defense and think the Pens are going to go deep in the playoffs? I know... Crosby, Kessel, Malkin... but Dallas is another high-scoring team with shitty defense and look what that's done for them. 



Stax Classic said:


> Oh hey, Roger Goodell is handling NHL suspensions know :lol
> 
> 41 games for a fucking preseason headcheck :sodone
> 
> Even with a history, anything over 10 games is ridiculous.


Disagree. The fact that he made a play like that in the pre-season is even worse, imo (they're bad in the pre-season, playoffs or regular season, but why would you do that in the pre-season?). He deserved every game of that suspension and every cent of that $440k plus that he's forfeiting. Fuck Torres and players like him.


***

Simple, quick predictions: Anaheim over Washington in the Finals for the Cup, but if the Habs can score goals this year and Price even plays at half of what he did last season, then the Habs may also get into that spot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

Just because he was suspended 21 for the same thing in the playoffs doesn't mean doing it again should double that. Short of murder, there is nothing anyone can do on the ice that would warrant more than a 10 game suspension.

Massive fines are more hurtful to a player than games missed where he's just sitting at home, recuperating from the grind.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*



Stax Classic said:


> Just because he was suspended 21 for the same thing in the playoffs doesn't mean doing it again should double that. Short of murder, there is nothing anyone can do on the ice that would warrant more than a 10 game suspension.
> 
> Massive fines are more hurtful to a player than games missed where he's just sitting at home, recuperating from the grind.




He deserves it as a repeat offender and being a fucking asshole. He should have been suspended the whole season, but he basically will be anyways, it's his last year on his contract and he most likely won't even be allowed back to the team after the suspension is over and no one is going to sign him after this year. Good bye Torres, hope you enjoyed the NHL.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



RatedR10 said:


> I know you're a Pens fan, but realistically, how can you look at that defense and think the Pens are going to go deep in the playoffs? I know... Crosby, Kessel, Malkin... but Dallas is another high-scoring team with shitty defense and look what that's done for them.


I am trying to have faith in Marc-Andre Fleury. I also believe the defense the Penguins currently trot out will not be the defense they trot out come playoff time.

Derrick Pouliot came to camp fat so they're sending him to the minors for an attitude adjustment. :cena5

With the forward depth they have, one of those forwards should be shipped out for a veteran defenseman. Scuderi should not be playing come playoffs. Their D should look something like:

Letang-Maatta
Stud They Traded For- Pouliot
Cole-Lovejoy/Dumoulin

I'm hoping they get a solid defensive guy for the second pair. After a cursory look at the UFA list, Dan Hamhis, Carl Gunnarson, or Kris Russell would be fits if any come available.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

Finally hockey returns tonight.

Montreal vs. Toronto
New York Rangers vs. Chicago
Vancouver vs. Calgary
San Jose vs. Los Angeles

Getcha popcorn ready.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

TODAY


3-1, Montreal>Toronto
4-2 Rangers>Blackhawks :mj
3-2 Flames>Nux
4-1, Kings>Sharks


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

I'm not a Leafs fan but hockey is better when they are good. Same with the Hawks. Same with the Habs. This video is great.

https://vimeo.com/141556621

Sorry, not sure how to embed the Vimeo videos.

EDIT: Oh, auto-embed. Sweet.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Soon.*

Habs gon' win 8-1. :subban


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

Atlantic
1. Tampa Bay
2. Montreal
3. Ottawa
4. Detroit
5. Boston
6. Florida
7. Toronto
8. Buffalo

Metro
1. NY Islanders
2. Pittsburgh
3. NY Rangers
4. Washington (Wildcard)
5. Columbus (Wildcard)
6. Philadelphia
7. Carolina
8. New Jersey

Central
1. St. Louis
2. Chicago
3. Dallas
4. Nashville (Wildcard)
5. Winnipeg (Wildcard)
6. Minnesota
7. Colorado

Pacific
1. Anaheim
2. Calgary
3. Los Angeles
4. San Jose
5. Edmonton
6. Vancouver
7. Arizona


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*

Go HABS. Get us on the right track towards 0-82!



Stax Classic said:


> Oh hey, Roger Goodell is handling NHL suspensions know :lol
> 
> 41 games for a fucking preseason headcheck :sodone
> 
> Even with a history, anything over 10 games is ridiculous.


I have to disagree here. He's been suspended 5 or so times for head checks. He obviously hasn't lost enough money yet to encourage him to be less reckless.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

I'm hoping we are bad enough to get Chychrun, Mathews or the Fin

Babs will prob keep us from getting 1 :fuck


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*










The "C" looks good on Pacioretty.

It's finally time!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

Teuvo skating with Toews and Hossa on the first line :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*



JM said:


> Go HABS. Get us on the right track towards 0-82!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree here. He's been suspended 5 or so times for head checks. He obviously hasn't lost enough money yet to encourage him to be less reckless.


Then fine him 1 million loons, make him play for nothing basically


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

Torres is a goon and a multi time repeat offender. He deserved that punishment.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hawks letting the Rangers have a 2 goal lead just to mess with them...now a 1 goal lead,


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Stax Classic said:


> Then fine him 1 million loons, make him play for nothing basically


The bonus of a suspension is it also protects players. No one is safe when Torres is on the ice. Every time it looks like he's figured out how to hit safely he fucks up again. I want to say he'll never play again but I'm not ready to believe that yet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

Kane/Anisimov/Panarin line with both goals :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

fuck yes

0-1

81 to go!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Lord Brady said:


> fuck yes
> 
> 0-1
> 
> 81 to go!


The best part, we played pretty well too. Imagine when we don't play well!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



JM said:


> The best part, we played pretty well too. Imagine when we don't play well!


I've been going back and forth between this and the cubs/bucs games

Rielly was looking good from the pieces I saw. 


Rielly
King Joff
Marner
Mathews/Chychrun

:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Lord Brady said:


> I've been going back and forth between this and the cubs/bucs games
> 
> Rielly was looking good from the pieces I saw.
> 
> ...


Mathews :mark:

I just hope we don't fall to a place where we get Tkachuk. As much as I love my LONDON KNIGHTS, he seems like a player they would have taken in years past.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



JM said:


> Mathews :mark:
> 
> I just hope we don't fall to a place where we get Tkachuk. As much as I love my LONDON KNIGHTS, he seems like a player they would have taken in years past.


If we don't get a top 3 pick i'll be disappointed 

mathews
chychrun
puljujarvi


seems to be the consensus top 3. things change, heck marner was pegged as a mid 1st this time last year.....

but that top 3 likely stays put imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Lord Brady said:


> If we don't get a top 3 pick i'll be disappointed
> 
> mathews
> chychrun
> ...


That would be ideal. Tkachuk is around 5/6 right now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



JM said:


> That would be ideal. Tkachuk is around 5/6 right now.


i really wanted nylander to make the team just so i'd be watching every game. hard to watch a team when 90% of the roster or more will be gone in 2-3 years. not enough kids to watch develop other than Rielly


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

first loss of the season :woo

Let's keep the streak going guys.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

hockey's back and the Leafs are at the bottom of the NHL standings.

Life is good.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

Flyers are still undefeated!

:giroux


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

http://twitter.com/SanJoseSharks/st...8?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet

:banderas

SHARKS :mark:
@AryaDark @Obfuscation


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*






Dustin Brown is off and running in the regular season. Looks like he'll get a call from the Department of Player Security.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

SHARKS. FUCKING SHARKS. DOMINATING SHARKS.

SHARKS.

omg everyone was ON like Donkey Kong in that game. Hell yes.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

a) Go Sens

b) can't wait to see McDavid play an actual regular season game


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

*Change thread title to "Now."*

Iginla! :mark:

EDIT — EJ! :mark: :mark:

EDIT x2 — LANDY! :mark: :mark: :mark:

EDIT x3 — JOHN MITCHELL! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

Sens 1-0!

Although it was against the Sabres, so I'll hold my enthusiasm.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

*Nashville holds on to win 2-1 :sodone

btw what a pathetic performance by the Kings last night against @Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan San Jose Sharks. Embarrassing.*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

this new 3v3 ot is stupid and this is a stupid game for stupid people

That said, Flyers are still undefeated in regulation

:giroux


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

Lol at the Pens and philip getting shut out by Niemi and Dallas.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

McDavid zeeeeeeeeeerrrrroooooooooo career points


B-B-B-B-B-BUST


WHO NEEDS HIM


GLAD WE GOT THE #4 PICK



:fuck


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

Nashville :mark: Really shouldn't have been that close though. First period was great, but was all downhill from there. Looked eerily similar to the games from late last season... :hmm:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

i like nashville


would like them even more if they took bozak or lupul


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Soon.*

LEAFS GONNA MAKE THE PLAYOFFS. :banderas


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

Abdelkader with a hat trick for DET.

Hawks are way too sloppy with the puck. Chemistry is obviously not there. Very impressed with Panarin and Anisimov so far. The skill is evident. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

FUCK YES 4-0

0-2!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Lord Brady said:


> FUCK YES 4-0
> 
> 0-2!!!


0-2?! I call it 2-0!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Catalanotto said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


What's so funny?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

WE FUCKING SUCK :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



Catalanotto said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


#thankyoucat 
#gowingsgo 
#leafsselectmathews1stoverall 
#0-82


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

Babs looks like a fucking cockhead. I enjoy him not being able to beat the mighty RED WINGS so far this year. My boys looked good out there all pre-season and raped the Leafs in our home opener, also the birthday of LORD ZETTERBERG. 

Can't wait to make the playoffs for the 25th consecutive year. Way to go, boys. GODS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Catalanotto said:


> Babs looks like a fucking cockhead. I enjoy him not being able to beat the mighty RED WINGS so far this year. My boys looked good out there all pre-season and raped the Leafs in our home opener, also the birthday of LORD ZETTERBERG.
> 
> Can't wait to make the playoffs for the 25th consecutive year. Way to go, boys. GODS.


You beat a team actively trying to lose. BIG WIN lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

brb gonna school a speciel ed in chess and brag


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

We're 3 days into the season, and :giroux and the FLYERS still have that big 0 in the "regulation loss" category


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

Is Toronto going 0-82 a possibility this year?

Not willing to rule it out quite yet.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

A man can dream


A man can dream .....


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

Larkin 

:wee-bey

Eichel

:wee-bey

McJesus

:mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

Already down 3 goals 5 minutes in

Flyers :mj2

EDIT:

4 goals

:mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

Ottawa needs to stop fucking around and score some goals


can't be having these close games where points are a possibility


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

Jagr though :done


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*



JM said:


> You beat a team actively trying to lose. BIG WIN lol.


umad, bro?

It's not that it was the Leafs. Your team sucks year after year, it's no challenge at all. It's that it was rubbed nicely in Babcock's face for the 3rd time this season/pre-season. That makes Red Wings fans smile.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

Fuck Babcock. He got us a point tonight


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*

I already know how it's gonna go. Leafs are worst team with 10 games left and win 7 of them to finish w the 4th pick in the draft


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



Lord Brady said:


> I already know how it's gonna go. Leafs are worst team with 10 games left and win 7 of them to finish w the 4th pick in the draft


And then Oilers win the draft lottery which pushes the Leafs back even further.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

Flyers I thought we were friends why did you do this to me?

Also, that OILERS high octane offense :mark:

They haven't scored a goal so far*

*only goal was thanks to Alex Pietrangelo banking it off his own teammate.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

"Soon" is 3 more years at least for Toronto :ti


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Soon.*

It's always fun to beat Boston. :subban3

also, nice to see Dallas picking up where they left off last year :ti Jesus, get some D in the big D.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Soon.*

Ottawa 2-0

Toronto 0-3 (I don't believe in loser points)

Life is good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Soon.*

MARLEAU :mark: :mark: :mark:

JONES :mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Highly impressive win against the fantastic Ducks! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

You could even call them "Mighty," as @AryaDark just noted. And her Nashville Predators looked terrific tonight as well! Down went the Oilers! :cheer


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

Even though we got squashed tonight, let the record show that the Philadelphia Flyers are the top team in Pennsylvania.

Suck it, Penguins.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

Hawks making the Islanders their bitch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Soon.*



Catalanotto said:


> umad, bro?
> 
> It's not that it was the Leafs. Your team sucks year after year, it's no challenge at all. It's that it was rubbed nicely in Babcock's face for the 3rd time this season/pre-season. That makes Red Wings fans smile.


You can be happy and smile all you want lulz. Just know Leaf fans are happy and smiling too. Today however we got a point so I'm furious


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

*2-0 BOYS!!! 2-0 for the guys in the ugly uniforms!

And holy fuck the Kings are embarrassing. EMBARRASSING! 0-2 for the boys in black and they might not win a fucking game. MIGHT NOT WIN A FUCKING GAME!*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*

UNDEFEATED SHARKS

I hope Magic got to watch the game. :ha


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cats are here to save the South Florida Sports day fpalm

They never let me down when everyone else does fpalm

What a thrashing. Definitely gonna try to get down there on Monday for the home opener rematch with Philly.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

Just started watching hockey and tuned In to last nights Rangers game. Is it normal for a goalie to make those kind of saves?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Soon.*

This is what Claude's going to be doing soon.










Only bright spot for the Bruins has been David Pastrnak.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*

Maybe that clubbing Florida gave us will force our coach unleash the GUDAS

Let Useless Schenn #22 (22? oh man) rot in the press box.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Soon.*

I seriously thought the STARS were not going to give up a goal all year. 

Supremely disappointed.


Btw @JM SOON is here now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Soon.*



MrMister said:


> I seriously thought the STARS were not going to give up a goal all year.
> 
> Supremely disappointed.
> 
> ...


You've got a supremely talented group of forwards. Dallas should be fun to watch all year. A lot of people in here had them finishing in the top half of the standings in the regular season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Soon.*



El Conquistador said:


> You've got a supremely talented group of forwards. Dallas should be fun to watch all year. A lot of people in here had them finishing in the top half of the standings in the regular season.


I'm gonna try to watch as many games as I can remember to watch. I think Fox sports/FS1 will be showing a lot of games this year. I think I say this every year though:side:

SEGUIN/BENN :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Senators... I can't take your team seriously when your goal song is Adam Rose's theme song. fpalm :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



La Parka said:


> Even though we got squashed tonight, let the record show that the Philadelphia Flyers are the top team in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Suck it, Penguins.


Penguins have been junk so far.

Here is the list of guys who have broken a sweat through 2 games: Malkin, Letang, Perron, Kessel, Sprong.

That's it. That's the list. Crosby is not only sleepwalking but he's whining and has ensured that the done as dinner Chris Kunitz will always be his winger. They split the power play units so that Malkin is on unit 2 and Sid gets to play his treasured spot on the boards, even though Malkin is much more dangerous there.

I know it's only 2 games out of the season but the way they lost is really like game 84 of this because it was the same last year. Super frustrating.

EDIT: Max Domi is sick and nice, though. Too bad for me that he played against the Penguins.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Soon.*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins have been junk so far.
> 
> Here is the list of guys who have broken a sweat through 2 games: Malkin, Letang, Perron, Kessel, Sprong.
> 
> ...


In fairness, Kessel breaks a sweat while putting on his skates or peeling an orange.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Soon.*



La Parka said:


> In fairness, Kessel breaks a sweat while putting on his skates or peeling an orange.


Right, which makes it even worse for the rest of the team.

Columbus getting buried. Lost twice to Chicago and now trailing Buffalo.

Bruins lost to Tampa today and they are now 0-3. Reportedly shopping Chara and Marchand.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

yeah Columbus has no excuse

Injuries last year were real, but they are healthy and even added to the core with Saad. Maybe it's cause they don't have enough skill in their top 6. Foligno, Dubinsky, Hartnell, Jenner are the same player tbh. Maybe try and trade one of them for a skillful winger or a top 4 D. or fire the coach. or weather the storm. They'll weather the storm probably.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

THE SHARKS ARE BACK! :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://nhl.nbcsports.com/2015/10/12/the-san-jose-sharks-are-back-and-were-for-real/ :woo :woo :woo
@AryaDark @Obfuscation


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Damn straight. After one of the panels on NHL network had those geeks undercutting the team as a whole just b/c of not making the playoffs last year. Eat those words.

Jones & Ward looking like two amazing additions for the season. :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Flyers

:sundin

Bad news is it looks like Simmnods is in the dog house tho, so FUCK YOU Hakstol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

1 point in 3 games is 1 point too much!

otherwise i can't complain


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

losing to the canucks :no:



the 3v3 OT is fun, but does a number on you while watching as a fan. that shit is way too intense.



anderson was good all the way until the shootout. burrows second goal that went 5 hole definitely should have been stopped, that was just poor.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

hmmmm this Penguins dream team

:yeahyeah


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Everyone should be watching the Detroit/Tampa game. Jesus Christ, one of the best games I've ever watched, fucking amazing, and the good guys are winning <3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

McJesus :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@AryaDark

THORNTON. BROWN. NIETO. TIERNEY. JONES. BURNS. PAVELSKI. WARD.

SHARKS!

What a glorious "smackdown" of a game that was. :cheer :cheer :cheer

I don't know. This is classic Sharks, starting strong, providing immediate gratification in return of one's investment... Here we go again! :woo :woo :lol

In any event nothing wrong with this. It's fantastic to get another shutout. As @Obfuscation was saying above Ward and Jones both look like sturdy contributors. Jones has been relentlessly impressive. 

Cool to see the PREDS prevail in New Jersey, too! As @LUCK was saying in the chatbox, and I was noticing as well, Seth Jones is apparently continuing his season-by-season improvement. Yay! :cheer

9:21 PST edit: also, don't look now, but it's 2-0 Canucks over Kings during the 2nd intermission. Kings might not win a game this season! :woo :woo :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

A shame I didn't have the opportunity to see this game, but 5-0, another shutout for Jones. Brilliant. The streak lives on. 3-0. Dominating rn. :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Can the Bruins have Jones back please. We'll give you Rask for free. I mean free.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

who even plays for the bruins now, is it just Patrice?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Drafted Jones in fantasy in the 10th round :WHYYY3 :WHYYY6

But took Varlamov in the 3rd :WHYYY7

Let's go Maple Leafs! :Zombo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Niemi has more points than Crosby & Malkin combined :sundin

Niemi has more points than Giroux & Voracek combined :mj2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Man, Columbus really sucks to start the year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Yeah, somebody should be getting fired. There is still time to save the season, but if they wait much longer it will be too big of a hole. Something is clearly not clicking and Jarmo has yet to shoot his "fire the coach and bring in someone I pick" bullet. If they wait to fire the coach, it just re-enforces how much of an inept organization they are.

They have been blown out on the ice in each of the 4 games. Like, not even close. They've killed my fantasy hockey hype FUCK YOU Columbus

EDIT: Columbus pulled the goalie with the score 6-3. Last act of a lame duck coach.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

well this is definitely a shitty start to the season. should not be down to arizona 4-0 at home.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Don't think anyone thought the Coyotes would get off to a hot start like this. Just hope these wins don't come back to bite em at the end of the season. 
Anyway, that Max Domi backhand :banderas 



Timonen retirement ceremony against Blackhawks and not against Preds. :hogan I get that he won the Cup with tem but still, he was the captain in Nashville for years.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Max Domi is the the truth. Loved his spark at the World Juniors. The Coyotes might go and screw up that Auston Matthews pick.

Penguins finally awakening from their summer slumber. Malkin and Sprong scoring. Perron and Hornqvist all over the ice causing mayhem. Crosby? Crosby? Crosby?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 3m3 minutes ago
> Jaromir Jagr had 225 goals and 545 points in 451 NHL games before Jack Eichel was even born.


:sodone Luongo's been around forever and Jagr was drafted 7 years before him


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Carey Price is the real king... actually, nah... Jesus Price. rice

This Habs team is a completely different team from last year, too, and somehow, Price actually looks better than he did last year. I'm so happy.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Stax Classic said:


> :sodone Luongo's been around forever and Jagr was drafted 7 years before him


I'm happy to see Florida having a good start, but Luongo has been idd around forever.

Are the 3 other lines for Florida anything? I can't watch them games since they air on wrong timezones. All i seen f.e from latest game was Jagr/Barkov making all goals.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

The jackets fucking suck :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Man, those Coyotes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@AryaDark @Obfuscation

MARLEAU

JONES

Shame about the Penalty Kill streak and the Shutout Streak of Jones's ending... And the game having to go to overtime. Would have loved to have seen the Sharks just get the simple shutout again but when you only score one goal that's never easy to pull off. The undermanned but desperate New Jersey Devils were quite the adversary.

As this article relates,


> After the San Jose goalie came within 3:38 of his third consecutive shutout, Jones was happy with winning his fourth straight game and helping the unbeaten Sharks get a 2-1 shootout win over the winless New Jersey Devils.
> 
> "I don't think there are any secrets," Jones said after making 31 saves. "My focus is to take the game as it comes and just focus on the process, whether it's a 1-1 game or a 5-0 game. The process needs to stay the same."


http://espn.go.com/nhl/recap?gameId=400814923

Haven't decided what I think of the 3-on-3 overtime rules yet. Eh. 

You could definitely say that the Sharks... had a devil of a time winning this game. :aryha


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

ducks can't buy a win right now. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Ducks are poverty rn. That power play advantage was bleak.

------------

SHARKS. Jones had to lose his streak sometime so it's ok, but still only one goal on the season allowed. That's choice. The real blow, despite the joy of a victory, is losing Couture for 4-6 weeks. Better it being for a spell and not the entire season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Domi's legit. But he's also two years older than McDavid, so the thread title's kind of dumb, imo. :draper2

So, uh... What's up with the Ducks? One goal in four games?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Eh, the expectations for McDavid were over the moon. Domi was on the radar but he's overachieving right now.

Kessel-Crosby-Malkin on a line tonight. Pens want to make sure Kessel buries one against the Leafs.

hillip


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I'm not even ready to discuss Couture's injury, @Obfuscation. I kept thinking if I ignored it, it would go away. :jose

Was reading that several people with the Sharks believe it'll be closer to a four-week loss than six weeks so at least that represents some minor good news.

SHARKS


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

we're already in fucking shambles :mark:

hoping PHIL slots in three tonight


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

also bernier is playing fucking terribly :mark:










soon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Can't believe this Penguins team is playing so poorly tbh. I thought they were front runners.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I can't believe how night-and-day this Habs team is. I can honestly say I'm excited and optimistic. :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



obby said:


> Can't believe this Penguins team is playing so poorly tbh. I thought they were front runners.


Lots of weird surprises this year. The hockey pool at work is a tire fire right now because people were buying into the Edmonton/Pittsburgh/LA hype :mj4

Pens can still turn it around tho. The chemistry is just not there right now.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



obby said:


> Can't believe this Penguins team is playing so poorly tbh. I thought they were front runners.


Pens are underachieving and I hope they're doing it the opposite of the last couple years so they underachieve early and excel late.

Crosby and Kessel haven't had great chemistry or results. Crosby is going through a really rough stretch. The supposedly improved bottom six looks the same as last year's ragtag group. Malkin, Letang, Perron, Sprong, and Fleury are making it happen the last couple games.

A bunch of supposed contenders are having rough starts. The Ducks at least seem to be in position to get a win tonight.

I guess not everyone can be on fire out of the gates like Price Da God

rice


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Columbus still hasn't made a move.

Like srs what are they thinking? Does their management just think that this mess will fix itself? 

They're 0-6 and have been blown out on the ice everygame... how low do they have to go?

I know a coaching change isn't a surefire cure all, but damn.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



La Parka said:


> Columbus still hasn't made a move.


I know Jarmo (GM) has a lot of patience but would of expected him to do something by now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

SID THE KID ALERT. HE HAS A GOAL.



Blackhawks' Keith has knee surgery, out 4-6 weeks


:no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no :no


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Jackets now 0-7.

JARMO like


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Hell of a game between Preds and Bolts bama4


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Fuck I love my team :subban rice


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Torts is back!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

This Tortorella guy seems to be quite the character from what I've read.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> This Tortorella guy seems to be quite the character from what I've read.


It's a move that should of happened 2-3 games ago imo.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Internet is losing their shit over this Torts hire. Don't understand why TBH he's a good coach.

I know the last time we saw him it was a disaster in Vancouver, but he did good things in New York & Tampa. Think it's foolish to let the Vanouver narrative cancel out a decade + of coaching success in the NHL. It's still something to consider, so I digress.

Still think they just miss the playoffs. Unless they go on a Senators run like last year, coming back from an 0-7 start could take a month or 2 to come back from.

EDIT: they give up a 2nd round pick for compensation. That's fucked. Thank god Flyers went to NCAA to get Hakstol.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

This compensation shit is fucking dumb.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

no one should be upset about torts being back in the league. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Has he done an interview yet? I hope TSN asks him some TSN quiz questions to welcome him back.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

:giroux :simmonds :voracek

Finally beat Boston :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

hillip and :sid finally showing some chemistry.

Montreal getting the :supercena push. They look good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I fucking love this Habs team. This team right here... this is a special group.

Patches - 2 points
Plekanec - 3 points
Subban - 3 points
Markov - *5 POINTS*

:mark::mark::mark:

Beat the Leafs tomorrow and we're the first team in NHL history to start a season 9-0-0.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

So my Red Wings suck again.

I still love them more than any team on the planet, but, fuck sakes, they don't have to destroy my heartstrings with this shit.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

hmmmmm

so when do the embarrassingly bad DUCKS start firing or trading people? They'll end up being fine cause fortunately they're in the weakest division, but the scoring struggles are comical considering the talent they have.

EDIT: They get shut out again :ti

Seeing as they have MacLean on staff already, that would soften the blow of firing BB.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

this game :lmao

TANKNATION pls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

boudreau should be gone. 4 shutouts in 7 games is comically fucking bad. he should have been gone after last year's collapse as we should have finished the hawks off, but nah, he got another chance. this latest shutout should be his end.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Fun fact: all of Toews' points on the year have come while skating with #88 . That's not to diminish Toews' greatness...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Hey everybody!

If the season ended today, the Flyers would be in the playoffs!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Penguins heel off for a win over Preds in OT. Kessel with a great effort for the goal but Malkin may have gotten away with a hook on the play.

Still not thrilled with the effort. Something is off about the Pens.

Habs keep rolling. They look unstoppable.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins heel off for a win over Preds in OT. Kessel with a great effort for the goal but Malkin may have gotten away with a hook on the play.
> 
> Still not thrilled with the effort. Something is off about the Pens.
> 
> Habs keep rolling. They look unstoppable.


It's pretty scary that an average looking Carey Price still makes 49 saves on 52 shots.

The Leafs outplayed us. We just looked tired from the back-to-back, and with the new system which is super aggressive and fast paced compared to the previous two seasons, it got the guys and they were just coasting through this one, yet they still scored 5 goals. 

I want 10. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

LEAFS 0 POINTS 

JACKETS 2 POINTS


A GOOD NIGHT INDEED


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@Obfuscation

WARD with DAT HAT TRICK! :mark: :banderas

PAVELSKI :mark:

WINGELS :mark:

Yes, it was against the Canes--the game at the Shark Tank drew 15,814 fans, the Sharks' lowest attendance in nine years--but it was nevertheless good to see that three-game losing streak wrapped up with a decisive victory. 

:lol The SHARKS are abysmal on the power-play, though, and who can be surprised? SHARKS have not had a power-play goal in five consecutive games and are now 0-for-11 with the man advantage in that span. 

Not surprising! Not surprising at all...

SHARKS, though! :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

And they started off looking swell utilizing the power play too. Attempting to make amends for shitting the bed in that area last season. Alas, it still seems to be a core issue. I'll choose to gripe about this another time as A WIN IS A WIN. SHARKS. Still in the lead the division w/most wins & points. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



El Conquistador said:


> Fun fact: all of Toews' points on the year have come while skating with #88 . That's not to diminish Toews' greatness...


toews is the only reason you have any cups. kane was in invisible in the WCF, toews on the other hand...:mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins heel off for a win over Preds in OT. Kessel with a great effort for the goal *but Malkin may have gotten away with a hook on the play.*
> 
> Still not thrilled with the effort. Something is off about the Pens.
> 
> Habs keep rolling. They look unstoppable.


More like tripping:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658116431469551617
Right in front of the linesman too :no:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> More like tripping:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658116431469551617
> Right in front of the linesman too :no:


#HEELMalkin 

Pens deserved to lose that game. Nashville hit 3 or 4 posts on Marc-Andre Floppy (seriously, just shoot high on him, he's down as soon as opponents enter the zone). Malkin, Kessel, and Sprong were the only guys with any jump.

I hope someone writes a tell-all book on this era of Penguins hockey in like 5-10 years. I feel like 87 is difficult to deal with and just might be a #CoachKiller .


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Refs don't call it, it's not a foul. Rule books are merely guidelines that are up to a refs opinion to decide if a play was legal or not. There is a line between penalty and not penalty, and not every ref needs to have it in the same spot, that's part of the game. Everyone is human. We don't play the game with robots, that's boring.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Stax Classic said:


> Refs don't call it, it's not a foul. Rule books are merely guidelines that are up to a refs opinion to decide if a play was legal or not. There is a line between penalty and not penalty, and not every ref needs to have it in the same spot, that's part of the game. Everyone is human. We don't play the game with robots, that's boring.


In theory, I agree but I wish the NHL would make it a point to enforce their rules to encourage scoring and discourage fouls. That was a priority after the 2004-05 lockout and offense increased. Obstruction and interference have gone up a lot in the last few years.

Every other North American professional league is trying to increase scoring. The NHL leadership drives me nuts. It's my favorite game and least favorite league. If I didn't love hockey so much, I wouldn't watch as actively as I do now and that's why casual fans don't latch on to the NHL.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Those Nashville yellow helmets are heinous.

Otherwise probably my favorite home set in the league


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I've had a hard time getting into this season, but the last two Caps games were some of the funnest hockey I've seen in a long time. 

I cannot wait for Pittsburgh. Nothing makes me happier than the hatred they bring out of eachother.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

6 more years of MATTY EK in Nashville :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Barkov only out 2-4 weeks. good stuff.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Jaromir the GOD 10 points in 8 games :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

DUCKS may never score another goal again.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Crawford with back to back shutouts. :drose
Toews with back to back OT Winners. :drose


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

best captain in the league with back to back ot winners


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

They're going up against Anaheim.. What do you people expect?.. Anaheim can't score if their lives depended on it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Nobody doing less with more than the Ducks.

They're gonna grab that colossal underachiever ring from the St. Louis Blues, who grabbed it from San Jose, who initially grabbed it from St. Louis.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

ducks have gotten shutout 5 times this season.


HOW DOES BRUCE STILL HAVE A JOB. :bosh


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

:mark:

REGULATION LOSS

:mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Crawford with back to back shutouts. :drose
> Toews with back to back OT Winners. :drose





Cleavage said:


> best captain in the league with back to back ot winners


(Y)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Even though he saved Minnesota's season last year I'm really not sold on Dubnyk. I think they way overpayed a guy who was on a fluke hot streak.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Freddy Anderson (before the Dallas game) had a 1.71 GAA for 0-3-2. Poor Frederik :lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Just got back from the Pens-Sabres game. Something is still off about 87. Malkin and Kessel starting to find some chemistry. Buffalo isn't great but getting a win with your backup goalie who lost his starting job in the AHL last season will work for me. Pens still need to step it up.

McDavid just made Subban look like Glen Featherstone to set up Benoit Pouliot's goal. First time I've seen the Habs look human all year.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



La Parka said:


> Nobody doing less with more than the Ducks.


Even Selänne sent a message to the team in twitter about the number of games and how many games they had scored lately and said "it's not that hard" :lol

I liked seeing Montreal lose to Edmonton, guess "honeymoon" is over :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Emilio Estevez could beat the ducks single handedly atm


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Banez said:


> Even Selänne sent a message to the team in twitter about the number of games and how many games they had scored lately and said "it's not that hard" :lol
> 
> *I liked seeing Montreal lose to Edmonton, guess "honeymoon" is over *:lol


Meh, it's okay. We played like shit tonight. They deserved that win! 

I'm a huge fan of the Edmonton Oilers. I really hope this team surprises everybody this year. They have fucking amazing players!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



chargebeam said:


> Meh, it's okay. We played like shit tonight. They deserved that win!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the Edmonton Oilers. I really hope this team surprises everybody this year. They have fucking amazing players!


Only got to see 3rd period due to my silly timezone. It was all Edmonton on 3rd period.

They probably will surprise everyone over time this year. I know how much they got laughed at for getting no.1 pick. As everyone were like "rip career" for McDavid. Who infact is currently the best rookie in NHL this season atm.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

2014-2015 Habs are back. Yay...

And Price hasn't looked the same since these dumbass journalists leaked the pregnancy thing and Angela made that post on her site about it afterwards.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Ducks the worst team in the NHL right now.

Jackets have 2x as many wins as the Ducks and the Ducks have 2 more L's than Toronto :ti

Don't understand why BB hasn't been fired yet. They have MacLean already on the bench and he could easily coach this team to the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

bruce always flames out the same way. it's ridiculous that he's not gone yet.


he blew a series and lost a game 7, what more is there left? plz get him the hell out of anaheim.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

fuck the ducks right now


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Can the Leafs beat another team besides Columbus?.. Jesus Christ, it's like watching amateurs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

they could beat the ducks :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

it's not even fun to make fun of the Leafs any more.

What am I going to do the rest of the winter?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

keep em coming

mathews looms


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Joff said:


> keep em coming
> 
> mathews looms


Pens up 3-0. I can go to my Halloween party. Hopefully Phillip gets one or more.

Leafs tanking well. Everyone wins.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Pens up 3-0. I can go to my Halloween party. Hopefully Phillip gets one or more.
> 
> Leafs tanking well. Everyone wins.


it's all falling into place


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

The Bruins remain unbeaten on their 7 game streak right now with a nice win last night against the Lighting.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Leafs season is going perfectly so far. Just as I expected. Hard working, good possession team, but lack of goal scoring, talent and finishers will be their demise. Can't wait for next season to see how the team looks with some real talent in it. Babs coaching Nylander, Marner, Brown, and Kapanen! :mark:

Oh and Matthews and Stamkos as well, of course. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Rockstar said:


> Leafs season is going perfectly so far. Just as I expected. Hard working, good possession team, but lack of goal scoring, talent and finishers will be their demise. Can't wait for next season to see how the team looks with some real talent in it. Babs coaching Nylander, Marner, Brown, and Kapanen! :mark:
> 
> Oh and Matthews and Stamkos as well, of course. :mark:


I'm excited too. There's no way King Joffrey won't be on the team next year. Marner I think will be 50/50. If we don't get Mathews, hopefully Chychrun or one of the Fins. The only reason to watch the current Leafs is because of Morgan Rielly.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Price


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Joff said:


> I'm excited too. There's no way King Joffrey won't be on the team next year. Marner I think will be 50/50. If we don't get Mathews, hopefully Chychrun or one of the Fins. The only reason to watch the current Leafs is because of Morgan Rielly.


I think Marner is probably going to be nearly 100% to make the team next year. It's either NHL or OHL once again and he's too good for the OHL this season, nevermind next season. Really wish they'd make it so first round picks could go to the AHL before other picks. 

Agreed on Rielly. It's exciting watching his development and watching him become a true top pairing defenceman, he's been amazing.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Rockstar said:


> I think Marner is probably going to be nearly 100% to make the team next year. It's either NHL or OHL once again and he's too good for the OHL this season, nevermind next season. *Really wish they'd make it so first round picks could go to the AHL before other picks. *
> 
> Agreed on Rielly. It's exciting watching his development and watching him become a true top pairing defenceman, he's been amazing.


Agreed. It killed Grigorenko right after his draft year, for example. He was too good for junior, but not good enough for the NHL, so he was kept on the main roster for a bit and it really hurt his development.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Let's go Winnipeg.. Montreal must be stopped.

Where is Carey Price? Is he hurt or something, i don't think he's in the lineup.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@Obfuscation

BURNS X 2! :mark: :mark:

PAVELSKI! :mark:

WARD! :mark:

MARLEAU! :mark: HERTL! :mark:

SHARKS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



RatedR10 said:


> Agreed. It killed Grigorenko right after his draft year, for example. He was too good for junior, but not good enough for the NHL, so he was kept on the main roster for a bit and it really hurt his development.


As is the case for many first round picks. Too good for the CHL, not ready for the NHL. It'll probably never change though, unfortunately. 

I'm really glad Nylander was able to go to the AHL at his age, a slight extra benefit to drafting guys out of Europe.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Hawks/Kings. :mark:

They called up Dano and replaced Bickell. :toews


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



El Conquistador said:


> Hawks/Kings. :mark:
> 
> They called up Dano and replaced Bickell. :toews


Dano gonna smash people :mark:


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Jamie Benn though. 











Leafs can't catch a break.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

These Flyers are so trash

Voracek and Simmonds have been so abysmal this year. My worst fear is happening: give Jake a huge fucking contract based on 1 year of production and he falls back down. He's a fucking 65 point player who's stapled to an elite playmaker getting 8.5 million. Would be awesome having someone who can actually score goals on G's wing instead of investing 17 million in 2 pass first players. Fuck.

Simmonds looks fucking lost.

Our only 2 players who look like they give a fuck are G and Laughton.

I just need to keep telling myself Provorov, Sanehim, Morin, Ghost are coming. Provorov, Sanehim, Morin, Ghost are coming. Provorov, San... fuck this.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



La Parka said:


> These Flyers are so trash
> 
> Voracek and Simmonds have been so abysmal this year. My worst fear is happening: give Jake a huge fucking contract based on 1 year of production and he falls back down. He's a fucking 65 point player who's stapled to an elite playmaker getting 8.5 million. Would be awesome having someone who can actually score goals on G's wing instead of investing 17 million in 2 pass first players. Fuck.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you guys need a Dale Weise.


You can't have our Dale Weise, though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

We're getting out shot 20-2 atm

This road trip is gonna... well, it's not making me happy to say they least.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Jyrki Jokipakka is a true tonguetwister for american commentators.s

Nice win for Dallas.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

McJesus out long term


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

McDavid
MATTHEWS
Nugent-Hopkins
Hall
Yak
LEON
Eberle

Man Oilers gonna be sick

:sarcasm


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

http://video.stars.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=864553


:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

My fantasy team cries after losing McDavid and Price within a matter of days.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Great news! 

The Flyers didn't take an L tonight!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

0 POINTS TONIGHT


morgan rielly is a stud muffin btw. could become the best player from the 2012 class (weak class). lindholm, filip have been so far


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

^^^

Galchenyuk & Trouba too IMO

Murray could still be the top guy from this class if he could ever play a full year.

Would probably say ATM Freddy Andersen is the best guy from 2012, but not exactly fair cause and he was a re-draft from 2010 and substantially older than the rest. That considered, Forsberg has been the top guy and would probably go #1 in a re-draft.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



La Parka said:


> ^^^
> 
> Galchenyuk & Trouba too IMO
> 
> ...


galchenyuk could become great but i don't think he's been that good tbh

trouba has been the most overrated prospect on hf boards for like 3 years now. i just don't like him based off the hype he gets on there. fuck that stupid site


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

See, I love Trouba & Chuk.

When I watch them they always stand out and make plays. Maybe I've just been lucky with the games I've watched lol.

I'm speculating, but there is also a chance you may not give Trouba a fair shake because of probable Trouba/Reilly banter that happens on their main boards. 

If that's the case, I know the feeling. I didn't like Mark Scheifele at the start because Jet fans would always talk down Couturier as being shit because they have to prove to themselves they picked the right guy (and Flyer fans would white knight Couturier and shit on Scheifele). Nobody likes when their guy is talked down about. I guess as long as people are happy with their guy that's all that matters. Doesn't always have to be a dick measuring contest. 

I'm p sure anybody who's ever visited their main board has a similar experience. Only good section on that site was the wrestling section. /end main board rant

At the end of the day, the thing most people will remember about the 2012 NHL Draft is that the Washington Capitals drafted arguably the best player... and then gave him away for 60 games of Martin Erat.

:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

we've gone from last place to 4th(in the league). :kobe3



are yall scared yet?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Toronto/Ottawa pre season game next year here in Saskatoon.

Gutted for McDavid. Such a tough break.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Penguin Killer Sean C coming back tonight :mark:

....but we're not playing the Penguins

:moyes8


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Still laughing over the McDavid saga. God truly hates Edmonton.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I hate them too. It's bullshit that they picked 1st-1st-1st-7th-3rd-1st.... Even when they picked 7th, they picked it in a great draft and got nurse when risto and domi went soon after.... they're gonna get another great pick this year. biggest draft bounty in sports history arguably. if they got chychrun i'd be done


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

why SJ ever ditched these is beyond me









@DesolationRow


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Joff said:


> 0 POINTS TONIGHT
> 
> 
> morgan rielly is a stud muffin btw. *could become the best player from the 2012 class (weak class).* lindholm, filip have been so far


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 

Please put down the Toronto Star or whatever god awful publication is encouraging your unbearable homerism.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

He meant to say best player in the world, actually.

GOOD OL BC BOY


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



A$AP said:


> :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4
> 
> Please put down the Toronto Star or whatever god awful publication is encouraging your unbearable homerism.


Lol at calling me a Homer


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Bad news everybody:

If the season ended today, the Flyers would not be in the playoffs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@Obfuscation



Joff said:


> why SJ ever ditched these is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely agree, *Joff*. Those were perfect for the SHARKS.

Speaking of the SHARKS, a fine, decisive win over the Florida Panthers last night! :mark: :side:

Tomorrow night will be fun to observe as the Anaheim Ducks invade the Shark Tank! :mark: @LUCK :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

nothing is fun as a ducks fan right now imo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Getzlaf back on the score sheet! His appendix was holding him back imho. Art Ross incoming.

BB for Jack Adams


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Toronto 2-11.

It's not even fun to make fun of them anymore.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



RKing85 said:


> Toronto 2-11.
> 
> It's not even fun to make fun of them anymore.


this is the happiest i've been as a leafs fan since the sundin-quinn years. we suck and i love it. building up a good prospect pool

Marner
King Joffrey
Kappenen
Brown
Bracco
Dermont
Johnson
2016 top 3 pick (hopeful)

Morgan Rielly I hope will continue to get better and become a #1 or #2 d-man for us

it's gonna take a lot longer but it's good to see them not do another half assed rebuild, where they trade all their picks and break the bank on overrated players in free agency


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Toews dropping the gloves and giving Henrique the business last night. :toews


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Florida lost the plot on 2nd round. That 5 minute meltdown lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

This Blues-Preds game.. :done

Allen with an inhuman performance on goal so far. And Parayko is gonna be a stud for the Blues.



TEEMU and SAKU inducted into the Finnish Hockey Hall Of Fame :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Flyers!

:giroux

Neuvirth with his best imitation of Thrashers/Jets killer Antero Niittymaki!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

For some reason I keep thinking Reilly is older than he is. He's only 21 and 3rd year in the league. If you asked me to guess 30 seconds ago, I would have said 23-24 and this is his 4th or 5th year in the league.

Kadri is the guy I am sick of people saying "He's going to be a superstar in the league someday". He's in his 6th year in the league. And no signs of breaking through. He will be a consistent 40 point per year guy. Solid, but never great.

Giving up the tying goal with 1 second left tonight. Ouch.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



RKing85 said:


> For some reason I keep thinking Reilly is older than he is. He's only 21 and 3rd year in the league. If you asked me to guess 30 seconds ago, I would have said 23-24 and this is his 4th or 5th year in the league.
> 
> Kadri is the guy I am sick of people saying "He's going to be a superstar in the league someday". He's in his 6th year in the league. And no signs of breaking through. He will be a consistent 40 point per year guy. Solid, but never great.
> 
> Giving up the tying goal with 1 second left tonight. Ouch.


Rielly is one of the only reasons to watch the Leafs.

Kadri is scrappy and I like him. He is a good pest. Would be a great 3rd liner, good 2nd liner with the right amount of support.

And there is no ouch about it. We are tanking big time this year, so I was glad WSH tied it, and even more so when they won it


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I remember when the Kadri hype was franchise center

and the Schenn hype was top pair shutdown dman. Unfortunately for us Flyer fans, Paul Holmgren drank that Kool-Aid. Thankfully, Schenn's ut after this year tho!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Joff said:


> Rielly is one of the only reasons to watch the Leafs.
> 
> Kadri is scrappy and I like him. He is a good pest. Would be a great 3rd liner, good 2nd liner with the right amount of support.
> 
> And there is no ouch about it. We are tanking big time this year, so I was glad WSH tied it, and even more so when they won it



:ugh2



it's really fucked up to say shit like this as a fan even if your team is tanking. 


"glad they tied it and won it" ut


even when lakers were tanking last year i still enjoyed the wins and didn't enjoy the losses. y'all don't deserve that top pick. :no:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



LUCK said:


> :ugh2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get off your high horse


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Joff said:


> Get off your high horse


not my fault toronto fans are shitty and happy about losing. :toomanykobes


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



LUCK said:


> not my fault toronto fans are shitty and happy about losing. :toomanykobes


breh the lakers have 5 rings this millennium. the leafs have been ass since the lockout. i want them to tear it down and rebuild. it has to be done.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I am going to die laughing this year when the team that misses the playoffs by 1 point wins the draft lottery.

Or well wins the second pick. Cause we all know Edmonton will get the first pick again. 

Hell, Edmonton could win the Stanley Cup and they would still find a way to get the number 1 pick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



RKing85 said:


> I am going to die laughing this year when the team that misses the playoffs by 1 point wins the draft lottery.
> 
> Or well wins the second pick. Cause we all know Edmonton will get the first pick again.
> 
> Hell, Edmonton could win the Stanley Cup and they would still find a way to get the number 1 pick.


Oilers are gonna get someone great. Either Mathews-Chychrun-Tkachuk-Jones or one of the Fins


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Joff said:


> breh the lakers have 5 rings this millennium. the leafs have been ass since the lockout. i want them to tear it down and rebuild. it has to be done.


im just saying yall taking this losing thing too far. i understand it's shitty, but it's just fucked up see.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Just checked, Edmonton does not have anybody else's first round pick this year. 

So they can't win the Cup and get the number 1 pick.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Patrick Marleau would reportedly waive his no-trade clause for the Kings, Ducks, or Rangers. Interesting. Not sure how much he has left in the tank but for a guy that's been in trade rumors since like 2002, I think a change of scenery could give him some new life.

Sharks started strong but now they're a mess.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Was at last night's Islanders/SHARKS game. So close to scoring so many times were the Sharks. They always trailed but it was a fun game to see live. :cheer

Go, SHARKS!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Draisaitl saved my fantasy team in another league tonight.

Thank you, Dr. Drai.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Ottawa is so inconsistent this year. From looking like the best team in the league one night to looking like the worst (well besides Toronto) the next and then back to looking pretty darn good the next.

Kadri's Shootout attempt. What the fuck was that???? Weakest shot I think I've ever seen.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Avs won in Boston again. Last time the Bruins picked up a home win against Colorado, Ray Bourque was still playing...

...for Boston. :ti


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

I don't know how you Leaf fans handle being shit for so long.

This is year 2 of us being bad and I fucking hate it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@Obfuscation

So good to have KARLSSON! :mark: Was happy to see him in the last game of the home-stand live against the Islanders, and here he had one shot, one goal! :mark: 

NIETO! :mark: 

PAVELSKI! :mark: :mark: :mark: What a play! What a shot!

What assists from MARTIN and BRAUN and THORNTON and TENNYSON and DILLON and VLASIC! :mark:

What goaltending by JONES! :mark: 

SHARKS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Anaheim just dont know how to score.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Banez said:


> Anaheim just dont know how to score.


The Ducks and Penguins should be sent to a scoring camp.

Even though they are picking up points, something is wrong with the Pens and has been all season. They play a boring style. Their defensive core is God awful.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@AryaDark @Obfuscation

What a game in Buffalo, the SHARKS score a goal 1:48 into the game, on the POWER PLAY (!!!)! VLASIC! PAVELSKI! BURNS! :mark: :mark: :mark: 1-1 going to overtime, and the SHARKS finally beat the Sabers! Oh, my! :cry

And in overtime it all comes down to VLASIC and HERTLE and MARLLLLEEEEAAAAAAUUUUUU!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

SHARKS! 

And @MoxleyMoxx in the chatbox was right--I'm glad I recorded the PREDS game... :sodone :sodone :sodone 7-0... Positively hilarious happenings! :lmao :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Bernier :ti


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

That last goal Bernier conceded was embarrassing.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

From James Mirtle on Twitter:



> This is currently the sixth lowest scoring NHL season in the last 60 years. All the rest were Dead Puck Era, which was close to this.


Between some of the low scoring hockey games, a dismal MNF game, and Raw, it was a depressing sports viewing night.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*












This stat line. :kane :banderas


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> This stat line. :kane :banderas


That's sick.

I bet the NHL PR staff is pretty sick, too. I know, no charges filed but still not great public relations.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

so we're not tanking then.....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Stupid Flyers.

but it looks like G and Jake are getting back into their groove :mark:

Also, GHOST has been p god damn awesome since getting called up. Gets me so hyped for the future d core of Ghost, Provorov, Sanheim..... but that is like 3 years away! Why can't time move faster!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

i wish they'd call nylander up so i'd have a reason to watch. i don't wanna wait.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

do i even want us to tank anymore after tonight :done


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



obby said:


> do i even want us to tank anymore after tonight :done


stick to the process :cudi


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Pens make the playoffs pls :jose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Leafs fans already planning the parade.

Like that they are giving their fans a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



obby said:


> Pens make the playoffs pls :jose


They will. What happens then, that remains to be seen.

Malkin called out the team Saturday and then stepped up with a 4 point night. Make very score on Wilds.

:malkin

Losing Olli Maatta for any length of time could be bad. That d-core is already suspect.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@Obfuscation

Crazy, wild game against the Bruins in Boston... 5-4 win... :sodone

PAVELSKI. BURNS. MARLEAU. THORNTON. DONSKOI. WINGELS. KARLSSON. MARTIN. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Olli Määttä pls, stop getting injured -.-


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Life just isn't fair sometimes. You'd think to yourself, surely this cap will go ahead and break down this Hawks team eventually. You take away Saad, they add a possible Calder winner instead. :mj2 

Why won't you just die? :mj2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

KADRI :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

JONES! :mark: KARLSSON! :mark: SHARKS! :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Fuck the Bostons Bruins. Reimer deserved a shutout.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@Obfuscation

:mark: :mark: :mark:

http://espn.go.com/nhl/recap?gameId=400815161



> PITTSBURGH -- San Jose Sharks forward Patrick Marleau helped his team continue its roll on the same night he joined an elite group of NHL players.
> 
> Brent Burns scored twice and Marleau got his 1,000th career point to lift the San Jose Sharks over the Pittsburgh Penguins 3-1 on Saturday night for their fifth straight win.
> 
> ...


5-0 on this road trip since losing to the Islanders at home, a game I was at, hahaha... I expect that the streak ends tomorrow, though, against the Blue Jackets. Nevertheless... :mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

If not for Reimer Leafs would already have Auston Mathews 

I am thinking we will end up missing but not bad enough to get a top pick


Fun season at least. Reimer is playing out of his mind


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Your fears were for nothing, Deso. SHARKS win again. :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Cory Schneider didn't want to keep zero :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Could we actually have a defenseman that gets over a PPG this year? Both Klingberg and Karlsson at over a PPG right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



Obfuscation said:


> Your fears were for nothing, Deso. SHARKS win again. :mark:


And what a remarkable win it was! Columbus was up 3-1 with 13:50 left in the game, but the SHARKS came storming back! :mark: What a fantastic game and marvelous win! :mark: What a road trip! :mark: 

PAVELSKI with that instant classic tipped-in goal... :mark: :banderas



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Could we actually have a defenseman that gets over a PPG this year? Both Klingberg and Karlsson at over a PPG right now.


KARLSSON! :mark: 

SHARKS!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Could we actually have a defenseman that gets over a PPG this year? Both Klingberg and Karlsson at over a PPG right now.


Nah, they'll slow down eventually. 70 points though? I can see it easily. We could have 4 defensemen with more than 60 points this season (Karlsson, Klingberg, Subban, Burns).


Also... Friedman reporting that the Habs are going all in and know their window is these next two years before having to extend Patches and Price makes me super, super excited. :mark:

GIVE US ALL YOUR TOP-6 FORWARDS!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

GHOST has been so fucking sweet since getting called up. Hammered home an OT winner tonight!

Jake getting demoted to the 4th line tho :ti

As long as he still gets #1 PP time, I guess it's fine for now. Jake is p meh when he's not stapled to G's wing.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Nashville










no goals in the last three games. what a brutal roadtrip so far.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nashville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Rinne in my other fantasy league and that fucker is bringing down my goalie stats lately.

When I have Price, Rinne and Schneider, I expect to win the goalie stats every week. THIS SHIT IS UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

please call up king joffrey so i can watch every game and be excited. i just wanna see him play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

getzlaf with 5 assists tonight. :drosae


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Price is injured again


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Finally Nashville wins a game.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Flyers did what Flyers do.

Taking that L.

At least G and Jake are warming up and GHOST continues to be a wunderkind.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Obviously we need to work on our top-6 RW situation, but Habs are pretty legit this year. Now we just have to focus on resting Carey long enough and not resting him back so he doesn't re-aggravate the same injury a third time in a single season, because then you might as well shut him down for the year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*










GHOST

He's just so silky. If he sticks and Sanheim + Provorov can reach their potential, we're gonna have one of the best defensive groups in the NHL for the next decade 

:sundin


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

GHOST with another OT winner

He is so dreamy.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



El Dandy said:


> GHOST with another OT winner
> 
> He is so dreamy.


I'm considering picking him up in my keeper league.

I got John Klingberg last season, now if I add Ghostisbehere? Daaaamn.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Dubinsky/Crosby is turning into New Jack/Vic Grimes at this stage.

Dubi gonna throw Sid off of a scaffold in a few years


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

nice shootout with Florida & Islanders.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*



El Dandy said:


> Dubinsky/Crosby is turning into New Jack/Vic Grimes at this stage.
> 
> Dubi gonna throw Sid off of a scaffold in a few years







Only one game suspension. Good job, NHL.

Two of my favorite life hobbies are the NHL and WWE and they both suck right now. Hockey is my favorite game but the NHL gets in its own way constantly by minimizing scoring and allowing goonery. I love good physical play but cross-checks to the head and constant obstruction aren't good for the game.

:malkin is good for the game. He's fighting through the hooking and holding to be the best player on the Penguins. Malkin was also the only Penguin who sent a physical message after Dubinsky tried to decapitate 87. That's a sad commentary on the Penguins roster.

And Ghost does look sick...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Price


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Flyers rolling as of late

Simmonds! Ranger Killer Sean C! GHOST! Who knows!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Wow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

@Obfuscation

SHARKS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Yeesh, Calgary's got some serious goalie issues right now. Happy to see the SHARKS capitalize on them! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Moving in on taking first place again. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

GOAT.

Goal of the year right there.



Maelstrom21 said:


> Wow.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Carey Price is out "at least" 6 weeks. 

Thank god this team can score goals, and thank god we have a super reliable back-up in Condon.

EDIT: Also... thank god we have the best record in the league. Even if we waited two months to bring him back and played .500 hockey until after the All-Star break, we'd still have a 30-16-4 record. So... yeah.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

The Leafs might actually win. :wow


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Man, Edmonton is so dog shit.

I know McDavid & Yak are out, but oh lord


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Sparks becomes the first goalie in Leafs history to get a debut shutout :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

Also has more wins this season than Bernier :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Domi > McDavid*

That Sparks interview after the game tho... I'm a fan now


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Hi.

Vote GHOST for the All-Star game

Despite only being in the NHL for like 2 weeks, he has more goals than all of the following COMBINED:

Subban
Keith
Doughty
Josi
McDonagh
Yandle
Letang
Shattenkirk
Pietrangelo
Hedman

Well, maybe not combined. But 4 goals and 2 OT winners since being called up is rad.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

and Toronto comes crashing back down to earth after their one game fantasy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

So...Patrick Kane.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Tyler Seguin!.. That's how it's done.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Alexis Bootyful Christmas Season said:


> So...Patrick Kane.


Incredible year from Kane.

Kane, Malkin, and the Dallas Stars as a team are the most exciting things in an otherwise boring, muddled in obstruction season.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I can't believe I traded Patrick Kane in my keeper league 

and I gotta say, we lost last night but damn did we dominate the Caps. Almost doubled their shot count, and considering we're missing Gallagher and Price, that's pretty big since they're probably our toughest challenge in the conference this year. Encouraging stuff to see how we play them without two top players on our team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*










Can't wait for King Joffrey and Magic Mitch to tear up as allies


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Was watching a video where John Scott confirmed he wouldn't decline the all star game. I'm fucking amped.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I feel like players with John Scott's skill set should go the way of the dinosaur. Nothing personal against him. However, I'm for his inclusion into the all-star game because all-star games are stupid and making a mockery of them is fun.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

the all-star game is a joke anyways :aj3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Mitch Marner has 34 points in his last 11 games with the Marlies :drose

who the fuck is connor mcdavid again


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



La Parka in a Pear Tree said:


> Mitch Marner has 34 points in his last 11 games with the Marlies :drose
> 
> who the fuck is connor mcdavid again


you mean on the london knights... in the ohl...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

There's a difference? :wee-bey

Is indeed what I mean


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*










SQUAD. :mark:



Spoiler: 20th Anniversary Team


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Avs team needs more Uwe Krupp.

They really did pick an ENTIRE 20th anniversary team. I guess Marek Svatos, Rene Corbet, and Sylvain Lefebvre were the healthy scratches.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Well the Penguins finally dropped the axe on Mike Johnston. In the end, the players were not responding so he had to go.

It will be interesting to see what new coach Mike Sullivan does with the lineup. Johnston's system had the centers playing low so the offense was sputtering and, most importantly for his employment, 87 was upset.

Johnston wasn't a bad coach but the results weren't there. Hopefully the Pens score more under Sullivan but their defense is still not very talented and they've got too much money tied up in past their prime players like Scuderi and Kunitz.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Penguins trade Rob Scuderi to the Blackhawks for Trevor Daley. Daley hasn't fit in with Chicago but Scuderi is no longer a top 6 NHL defenseman. Pens retain 1/3rd of Scuderi's salary.

Any thoughts on Daley this year from Blackhawks fans? I've always thought of him as a poor man's Kris Letang. Good skater, good skills but undersized and doesn't always make the best decisions with the puck. That's my read, at least.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Penguins trade Rob Scuderi to the Blackhawks for Trevor Daley. Daley hasn't fit in with Chicago but Scuderi is no longer a top 6 NHL defenseman. Pens retain 1/3rd of Scuderi's salary.
> 
> Any thoughts on Daley this year from Blackhawks fans? I've always thought of him as a poor man's Kris Letang. Good skater, good skills but undersized and doesn't always make the best decisions with the puck. That's my read, at least.


Oh shit, Pens got Daley now, been missing this guy since Dallas got rid of him.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

lol, Bernier still sucks


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Leafs _actually_ planning a logo change? :woah There will be blood.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



A$AP Jingle Bell Rocky said:


> Leafs _actually_ planning a logo change? :woah There will be blood.


original 6 team trying to change their logo? that is a mortal sin breh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Avs move up to sixth in the Central with 31 points, which would tie them for second in the Pacific. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



A$AP Jingle Bell Rocky said:


> Leafs _actually_ planning a logo change? :woah There will be blood.


The logo's not changing. Reports say that if anything, it's likely to be the same logo mark with the text removed.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Forget about this nonsense like the LEAFS logo or the Avalanche...

Last night GHOST scored his 3rd overtime winner in 3 weeks!

That's pretty rad.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Having more points than the Penguins


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Getting real tired of your shit, Preds


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

That feel when the Habs could realistically be OUT of the playoff picture by the end of this 8-game road trip. My god. 

Price's injury completely exposed Therrien's coaching, and now it looks like the players have quit on him. The captain inspires nothing, Subban is playing like he's overpaid by at least $4-million. Ugh... 

Boston (3 pts behind), Detroit (4 pts behind), Ottawa (4 pts behind), Florida (5 pts behind) and Tampa (8 pts behind) and they can all easily pass us during this road trip, plus, we have games in Florida, Tampa and Boston before the end of the trip.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

The Penguins are taking for Auston Matthews. I'm convinced. That has to be the answer.

:trips7


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Good thing the Pens put lotto protection on that draft pick tbh

It's like Rutherford knew this team were just gonna be paper champions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

want to know how bad the pacific is? ducks currently have the least amount of points in the nhl and are only 4 points out of 2nd place in the pacific. :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Avs team needs more Uwe Krupp.
> 
> They really did pick an ENTIRE 20th anniversary team. *I guess Marek Svatos, Rene Corbet, and Sylvain Lefebvre were the healthy scratches.*


Honestly, they could have let fans pick five more players, and I'm not sure any of those three would have cracked the lineup. With all due respect to them.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I might start following the Dallas Stars for the rest of the season. The Penguins are in a lost season. 87 has become a tiny dictator. He learned all the worst qualities from Lemieux (coach killing, picking his linemates, input on personnel decisions) without the on-ice dominance. 

For example, Evgeni Malkin has scored 6 of his 7 power play goals from the right circle on the power play but he's not allowed to play there because that's Sid's spot. Crosby has 3 power play goals, all scored from the net front despite numerous chances from the circle. Phil Kessel was booted from the first power play because him and Crosby do not have chemistry. Chris Kunitz plays on the power play despite being woefully ineffective for the past two seasons.



RetepAdam. said:


> Honestly, they could have let fans pick five more players, and I'm not sure any of those three would have cracked the lineup. With all due respect to them.


They were just random Avs I liked through the years. I almost went Jon Klemm and David Aebeischer, too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Just found out that Team USA and Team Finland are having a WJC practice game nearby and the tickets are just 10€. 

Could be fun to go see Matthews, Tkachuk, Puljujärvi and Laine play :hmm:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

holy fuck we're so close to falling out of a playoff spot

my worst fear is that we rush Carey back when it happens.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Since GHOST has joined the team the Flyers are 11-4-3. 

14 points in 18 games, 3 OT winners, and is about to take over the scoring lead for a rookie dmen.











do the humpty hump imo


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Can't wait for the Hawks/Stars game in 33 minutes. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Not Crawford's best night tbh.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

All I want for Christmas is Michel Therrien to be fired or Auston Matthews.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



El Conquistador said:


> Can't wait for the Hawks/Stars game in 33 minutes. :mark:


bummer dude

-----

Who's ready for the WJC? 

Can't wait to see Sanheim & Kony for Canada & Provorov for Russia.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680016934746849280
:mj2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

You cannot hate PK Subban as a person.

As a player......if he's on another team then I can understand it, but the charity the guy does is awesome and commendable.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

It's Christmas and Michel Therrien is still our coach.

Auston Matthews it is, I guess. Unless, you know, Carey Price returns, saves Therrien's ass again and we're faced with another second round elimination.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

That Laine-Aho-Pulju line :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

If we lose in Tampa, Florida and Boston, Therrien HAS to be done.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Evander Kane under investigation for sexual assault by the Buffalo Police Department. Was not with the Sabres today. :chan

People with this last name apparently just need to stay out of this city. :lmao What the hell is going on?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Probably the same broad making accusations.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Torterella has Ryan Johansen on a line with Jared Boll and Gregory Campbell. So when do you think Johansen will be traded out of Columbus? I'd think they're would be a hefty pricetag on a young goal scorer. Columbus really needs some help on D so I would think that's a starting point.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I bet Auston Matthews will look good in a Habs jersey.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Torterella has Ryan Johansen on a line with Jared Boll and Gregory Campbell. So when do you think Johansen will be traded out of Columbus? I'd think they're would be a hefty pricetag on a young goal scorer. Columbus really needs some help on D so I would think that's a starting point.


It's seeming inevitable now, isn't it? I'd love to see the Hawks make a run at a couple of players again before the deadline, with Johansen being one of them. We're not deep or good enough to contend this year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



El Conquistador said:


> It's seeming inevitable now, isn't it? I'd love to see the Hawks make a run at a couple of players again before the deadline, with Johansen being one of them. We're not deep or good enough to contend this year.


Don't the Hawks have less than a million in available cap space? 

Nashville is the most logical choice.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Yep, not much room to make a move unless they get creative and move someone from the core.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

So...

- Bergevin was in the locker room for the player's only meeting after Saturday's loss to Washington. Therrien, obviously, was not.
- Bergevin gave Therrien the dreaded vote of confidence, which, factored in with the player's meeting, is a bad sign.

I say if we lose these next three games, Therrien is finally shown the door. If not, I give up.

The media scrum still showed Bergevin to be a bit of a dummy, though, saying "big trades don't happen anymore", even though he's seen Sharp, Oshie, Hamilton and Lucic traded this summer alone, and Seguin and Spezza also traded in the past two years.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*










TEEMU :drose



Laine-Aho-Pulju line with 24pts in 3 games so far :mark: :dead2


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Saku >


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Auston Matthews would look really good in a Habs jersey.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> TEEMU :drose
> 
> 
> 
> Laine-Aho-Pulju line with 24pts in 3 games so far :mark: :dead2


Team Canada taking countless L's while USA looks like an All Star team. :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Laine-Aho-Pulju line with 24pts in 3 games so far :mark: :dead2


Usually we got solid defence and goalkeeper and we can't score a goal, this year is otherway around. Defence is shit and goalkeepers suck but np, we can score goals!

:ha

Glad the 1st lineup got some success last night, now all key players in our team have scored atleast 1 goal or gotten an assist.

dont worry A$AP btw, Canada always finds way to gold anyway 

on NHL: Florida has been doing pretty well lately.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Gally <3333

feels good beating the Bruins... all the time!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

What ever formula hockey canada used to pick this years squad I hope they throw that in the trash and never use it again. For a hockey power house that is an embarrassment of a final product. 

Penalties and blind lateral passes in the offensive zone that just stop in the middle of the ice almost had me pulling my hair out every game.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Takers Revenge said:


> What ever formula hockey canada used to pick this years squad I hope they throw that in the trash and never use it again. For a hockey power house that is an embarrassment of a final product.
> 
> Penalties and blind lateral passes in the offensive zone that just stop in the middle of the ice almost had me pulling my hair out every game.


i was shouting at my monitor "WHAT THELL WITH THESE WEAK PASSES" when finns did it 4 times in first 2 minutes and Canada scored a goal.

overall i think Canada played their best game though in this series so far and considering what you said, they didn't really showcase their talent enough in the games before this one.

Finland still gotta sort out that defending, at times it was awful to watch. But i guess if you can't defend properly, then just make more goals than the other team does.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Let's play the who deserves to be a all-star team captain game. Today we start with John Scott. Thoughts??


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

what a 3rd period by marner

tough loss. virtanen may have had the worst tourney i've ever seen from a canadian player. he isn't 16/17/18 either. he was drafted 2 years ago. our goaltending was horrendous as well. i never want to see lowry coach us again.


i was really looking forward to seeing King Joffrey but guess we won't at this point.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Joff said:


> what a 3rd period by marner
> 
> tough loss. virtanen may have had the worst tourney i've ever seen from a canadian player. he isn't 16/17/18 either. he was drafted 2 years ago. our goaltending was horrendous as well. i never want to see lowry coach us again.
> 
> ...


Virtanen was worse than Kendel Mccardle whom I think was the worse canadian player I've seen in my time. And yeah about that goaltending, that was horrendous. Played really soft all tourney letting those pucks squeak through him.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

That team wasn't gunna win gold anyway so meh. 

Good luck to Finland. :dance 

Pls beat Sweden & USA. Thx.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Can't wait to hear all the Canadian bellyaching when the USA wins the WJC. I haven't followed it as closely as I've wanted to but it's always good to see the good American boys come through.

Penguins are finding footing again. That's nice. 87 finally has confidence again or he has been appeased with a coach firing. Either way, good net result.

Jonathan Drouin has requested a trade this morning. I think he's going to be a stud when he finally gets a change of scenery. What smart team will trade for him? He's a reclamation project that isn't really a reclamation project because he hasn't gotten a proper shot in TB.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



A$AP said:


> That team wasn't gunna win gold anyway so meh.
> 
> Good luck to Finland. :dance
> 
> Pls beat Sweden & USA. Thx.


No I never thought they were going to. On paper pre tournament it was still probably the worst team since 2001. 

Hell yeah go Finland. Be nice for then to get 2 golds in 3 years.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

10 wins in our last 14. Still, that cataclysmic defeat to the Stars has me pessimistic.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I'm amazed how well Florida has been doing, makes a change from always being last team to get in playoffs.

and i'm amazed why Finlands performance with scoring goals goes from coast to coast in junior world championships. "Finland not only leads the tournament with 29 goals, but also in power-play goals with 10. At the 2015 WJC, Finland was the only country that failed to score a power play goal (0-for-20)."

It's just funny how they can pull ok performance one year, and fuck it all up next year... only to form a strong showing the following year. Wish it was more stable than that. Guess Finland finally realised that aslong you make more goals than opponent it doesn't matter if you got average goaltender and weak defence, just score more goals :lol


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I hear all the fans saying it's a joke... Sounds like a horrible joke... There's no good reason to put John Scott in the All-Star game... Very funny people, put the worst player in the NHL in a game that's suppose to be filled with all-stars... He'll probably be benched most of the game.

To make things worse. This joke is a captain to.

Anyway, the Dallas Stars lost their last couple games. Seguin and Benn need to start scoring some more goals.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Russia knocking the US out of gold medal contention made my day.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Crewz said:


> I hear all the fans saying it's a joke... Sounds like a horrible joke... There's no good reason to put John Scott in the All-Star game... Very funny people, put the worst player in the NHL in a game that's suppose to be filled with all-stars... He'll probably be benched most of the game.
> 
> To make things worse. This joke is a captain to.


I don't think the NHL gets the joke. While our culture likes to troll companies more than in the past, I'd like to think this is an indictment of the NHL and the All-Star game. The league doesn't promote scoring or creativity. There's room for guys like John Scott who have minor league level skills but they're tough guys. The All-Star game used to mean something but now, it's barely an exhibition.

The NHL could have a fantastic product but sadly their management is stuck in the stone age promoting old-time hockey while all other leagues are increasing scoring and protecting their stars.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

What a great game :sodone

Kapanen :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Future Trunks said:


> What a great game :sodone
> 
> Kapanen :mark:


Yeah was a nice thriller. Glad the team didn't meltdown after Russia did one of their famous moves and scored on the last few seconds before game would have been over.

lol @ russian team captain smashing his stick and injuring the guy in the penalty box who's job is to just open the door lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Damn I ended up missing the entire game. Only saw the medal ceremony.. Safe bet that some people will be getting drunk in Finland tonight!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Tomorrow all russian papers will have comments from the players "we controlled the puck more in overtime, therefore we should have won." or "referees helped Finland to win"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

holy shit at that hawks/pens 3-3 ot, i had at least 9 heart attacks 

CRAWFORD tho


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Habs keep freeee fallin'.... ugh.

Bergevin left the game after the 2nd period because he was so disgusted with the effort. I'd like to think he was getting Guy Boucher on the phone.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

10th win for Florida in a row.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Sounds like Johansen is going to be moved soon and it's going to be a blockbuster...

Poile had to send the COO to do a radio interview instead of going himself because he was busy on the phone.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

All-Star Matt Duchene. :drose

EDIT — Oh, yeah. Surprised no one's mentioned it.

Flyers traded Vinny Lecavalier and Luke Schenn to the Kings for Jordan Weal and a third-rounder.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*








*BLOCKBUSTER ALERT!*









*Blue Jackets acquire:* Seth Jones
*Predators acquire:* Ryan Johansen​


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

And there it is. Huge trade.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Also in the realm of big name guys whose best days are well behind them (see: Lecavalier, Vinny), Mike Richards signed a 1-year deal with the Caps.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



RetepAdam. said:


> *BLOCKBUSTER ALERT!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, at least Seth didn't go to Edmonton :mj2


that, and Nashville finally has a guy that's seen as a legit first line center.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Great trade for both clubs. Trading from a position of strength to fill a need.

Defensemen usually take more time to develop. Seth Jones could become a monster but Nashville already has Weber, Josi, Ekholm, Ellis, etc. It seemed like Jones had leveled off after bursting on to the scene in his rookie year.

Nashville has some very good wingers but hasn't had a true #1 center. Torts may have emphasized the bad parts about Johansen's game but Laviolette will let him go out and score.

I think Nashville wins this deal right now but Jones could emerge into a Pronger-type D in the future.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I'd rather have Seth Jones in a vacuum, but Nashville has so much young depth talent on the blue line and badly needed that first-line center.

This could easily work out nicely for both teams.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Breardman, Breadman, Breadman 

That's 4 goals in 2 nights against the pens


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Panarin owns Fleury. He joins a long distinguished list of players like Johnny Boychuk, Kyle Okposo, Martin St. Louis, and so on and so forth.

Blackhawks have crazy depth. Penguins deserved to win game 1 of the home and home but they got their doors blown off tonight.

Will the real Phillip please stand up?

hillip


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Guys, should they give Babcock coach of the year now or wait till the end of the year?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

at least the Leafs won't get Matthews :subban



Cleavage said:


> Breardman, Breadman, Breadman
> 
> That's 4 goals in 2 nights against the pens


I have him in my keeper league... so. Fucking. Good.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Breadman is such a great nickname.

Doubly so because I'm sure it pisses off St. Louis fans.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

That 1st Round pick that San Jose traded to Boston for *Martin fucking Jones*, is currently a *top 5* pick as it stands. fpalm

y u do dis San Jose?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

I'm new to NHL, but not to hockey. Anyone know any good must-see documentaries? Kinda feel like some context on the teams would help.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Leafs are gonna fuck everything up. Won't make the playoffs but won't get Mathews-Laine-Pulju either. Watch those fucking twats from edmonton get another 10/10 prospect. Also I won't be satisfied until King Joffrey is called up from the AHL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



A$AP said:


> That 1st Round pick that San Jose traded to Boston for *Martin fucking Jones*, is currently a *top 5* pick as it stands. fpalm
> 
> y u do dis San Jose?


When was the last time trading for a team's back up goalie worked out? I feel it flops far far more.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

the trade was stupid back then and it's even more so now.



Joff said:


> Leafs are gonna fuck everything up. Won't make the playoffs but won't get Mathews-Laine-Pulju either. Watch those fucking twats from edmonton get another 10/10 prospect. Also I won't be satisfied until King Joffrey is called up from the AHL.


Feels good seeing it happen as a Habs fan :subban


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

These Florida Panthers.

I see it, but I just don't believe it.

And Jagr is going to play until he's in his 60's.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Blackhawks winning the cup again this year. :kane :toews


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



JM said:


> Guys, should they give Babcock coach of the year now or wait till the end of the year?


Ah yes cause record wise the Leafs have improved so much from this time last year. 
21-17-3 January 9th 2015
16-16-7 January 8th 2016


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Takers Revenge said:


> Ah yes cause record wise the Leafs have improved so much from this time last year.
> 21-17-3 January 9th 2015
> 16-16-7 January 8th 2016


?

The Leafs were suppose to win 8 games this year.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



JM said:


> ?
> 
> The Leafs were suppose to win 8 games this year.


Touché However last in the Atlantic looks shitty reguardless of the record. 
But in that case yes, Babcock has done a great job. The real test will be the next couple years.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Just wait until King Joff and Magic Mitch are here :mark:

I really want Patrick Laine but we'll prob pick 8-12ish


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*

Blackhawks and Bulls both now with 6-game winning streaks going.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Chrome said:


> Blackhawks and *Bulls* both now with 6-game winning streaks going.


Jinx :mj

Leafs probably had the worst line change of all time for the Sharks 2nd goal :done

Angus well and truly peppered in that 2nd period


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

7-0 :done


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Fuck the Habs and captain kiss ass.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Devils might actually make the playoffs this year :mark:. Just need Cammy to be healthy and Schneider to play like his usual self and we can do this.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



Takers Revenge said:


> Touché However last in the Atlantic looks shitty reguardless of the record.
> *But in that case yes, Babcock has done a great job.* The real test will be the next couple years.





Just lost 7-0. :ti


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



ABAS said:


> Just lost 7-0. :ti


to be fair the coach can only do as well as the team, you put a great coach on a crappy team what do you expect him to do score as well


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Vote for NHL All-stars if you care*



ABAS said:


> Just lost 7-0. :ti


Your taking my post out of context.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Hawks on a scoring spree in this game. bama4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Who the hell is John Scott? I honestly don't know if this is the NHL thread or one of the soccer threads


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

One of the least skilled players in the NHL. 6'8 goon who is made inactive by his coach because he's not better than their 4th liners. So glad the Hawks don't have that fuck anymore. Waste of space.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

My Cats man my Cats. They are doing it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

SHARKS imo! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I'm so close to being done with the Habs until Therrien AND Bergevin are gone.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

May as well just start the playoffs now. Only need 6 teams.

Washington vs Florida (still can't believe it) in the East.
Dallas, Chicago, St. Louis, and Los Angeles in the West.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Man, Holtby is a BEAST. Hasn't lost a game in regulation since November 10 and is 20-0-2 since that date. Going for that Vezina. 

pls Caps, send Mitch Korn back to Nashville.. Pekka needs him :mj2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

So...

the Habs have scored 37 goals in the past 20 games. What do we do? Send *2 of our top 6* goals/60 players down to the AHL (Carr & Andrighetto) because they're offensively skilled players and call up Jacob fucking De la Rose, who has 2 goals in 24 fucking AHL games this season because grind, character, yadda yadda yadda.

This organization is such a fucking mess. Bergevin and Therrien are both clowns.

EDIT: AND NOW THEY'RE PUTTING GALCHENYUK BACK ON THE WING AND DESHARNAIS IS GOING TO BE HIS CENTER I'M FUCKING DONE fpalm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688080025619410945
WHAT ARE THE IMPLICATIONS FOR THE ALL-STAR GAME?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Marc Bergevin is fucking stupid.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



RatedR10 said:


> Marc Bergevin is fucking stupid.


Pls show some more respect to *All-Star John Scott*. 

Thanks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

John Scott wouldn't even need to be on a team to make the all star game, that's how fucking amazing he is.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Future Trunks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688080025619410945
> WHAT ARE THE IMPLICATIONS FOR THE ALL-STAR GAME?


Seems like an awful trade on paper for Montreal.

I know his development has stalled, but Tinordi still has far more upside than Elliott, who is probably never going to be better than a third-pairing guy.

Coyotes are putting together a hell of a team. Seattle or Quebec or whomever is so lucky.



Rockstar said:


> I could live with something like Kessel for Jones + 2015 1st too but I think Kessel could get a bit more.












lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:kane with a hat trick.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

lol @ taking the all star game serious enough to make a bullshit faux trade. i feel super bad for Scott. all he did was refuse to not play in the game like anyone else in his position should have.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688117234556735488
Can I get a FUCK THE HABS pls?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



obby said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688117234556735488
> Can I get a FUCK THE HABS pls?


FUCK THE HABS


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

yes, fuck the Habs.

That feel when Toronto has a better management group than Montreal (well, that's not surprising actually.... deep pockets and no bilingual policy bullshit)

That feel when Montreal has finally fallen to 8th in the conference with Tampa and Boston winning tonight.

That feel when Montreal can be 12th in the conference and bottom 7 in the entire league by the end of the weekend.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



obby said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688117234556735488
> Can I get a FUCK THE HABS pls?



More like fuck the NHL. 

Why even allow the fans to vote if you're just gonna manipulate it the way you want it anyway?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Penguins and Ducks got together at last call and made a late-night hockey trade.

*Penguins get:* Carl Hagelin
*Ducks get:* David Perron and Adam Clendening


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Scott's wife is about to have twins at any minute these days too. Such a shit time to trade him

Oh and 









:mj2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Hopefully the ASG gets record low ratings.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

i was only gonna watch cause of scott lol


also leafs finna get patrick laine


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

The whole Scott thing is completely classless on the parts of the Habs, Coyotes and NHL. It's something I expect from the WWE lirl.

Bergevin is no longer allowed to preach "class" and "character". Nope.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



RatedR10 said:


> yes, fuck the Habs.
> 
> That feel when Toronto has a better management group than Montreal (well, that's not surprising actually.... deep pockets and no bilingual policy bullshit)
> 
> ...


Why don't you try calming your very bipolar tits? What exactly did you expect when this team relies so heavily on one single player? He went out and so did the rest of the team. 

Until they try to build a stronger core around Price the Habs will always be a paper tiger. And lol @ you being envious of the Maple Leafs.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



A$AP said:


> Why don't you try calming your very bipolar tits? What exactly did you expect when this team relies so heavily on one single player? He went out and so did the rest of the team.
> 
> Until they try to build a stronger core around Price the Habs will always be a paper tiger. And lol @ you being envious of the Maple Leafs.


Bergevin has been here for 4 years and his only answers to our top-six hole have been rentals that have walked. In the summer where ROR, Sharp, Lucic, Kessel, etc. were all dealt, Bergevin got... Semin and Kassian. And now they're not here. And now we have Weise in the top-six, Galchenyuk is STILL on the wing, and now we have ANOTHER hole on the left side on defense because of Markov's very rapid decline.

Four years we've had the same hole and Bergevin has done fuck all to find a long-term solution. The coach continues to ride the back of his little midget rather than develop Galchenyuk at his position, and despite notable improvements, Galchenyuk's actual stat line is showing regression. 

Until these problems persist, Carey Price himself is not taking this team to the Cup. No chance.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Meanwhile Leafs bolstering the prospect pool w King Joffrey, Marner, Kappenin, Dermott, Johnson, Timashov and hopefully Laine :mark:



we still aren't ever gonna win though :mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Joff said:


> Kappenin


:mj4


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



RatedR10 said:


> Bergevin has been here for 4 years and his only answers to our top-six hole have been rentals that have walked. In the summer where ROR, Sharp, Lucic, Kessel, etc. were all dealt, Bergevin got... Semin and Kassian. And now they're not here. And now we have Weise in the top-six, Galchenyuk is STILL on the wing, and now we have ANOTHER hole on the left side on defense because of Markov's very rapid decline.
> 
> Four years we've had the same hole and Bergevin has done fuck all to find a long-term solution. The coach continues to ride the back of his little midget rather than develop Galchenyuk at his position, and despite notable improvements, Galchenyuk's actual stat line is showing regression.
> 
> Until these problems persist, Carey Price himself is not taking this team to the Cup. No chance.


Therrien needs to be fired no doubt but I think you're underestimating how hard Bergevin's job is with the situation the Habs are in right now. Selling Galchenyuk right now is realistically not going to get near the return that any of us would want. It's frustrating because they took 2 steps forward and like 5 steps back.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



A$AP said:


> Therrien needs to be fired no doubt but I think you're underestimating how hard Bergevin's job is with the situation the Habs are in right now. Selling Galchenyuk right now is realistically not going to get near the return that any of us would want. It's frustrating because they took 2 steps forward and like 5 steps back.


I don't want to sell Galchenyuk, I want him to play his god damn position and have consistent, legit top-six wingers instead of fucking Eller and whatever rookie they decide to put on his wing, or, in this case now, being on Desharnais' wing with Weise or Byron on the right side (fpalm)

No one can tell me that Stan Bowman would have preferred to trade Patrick Sharp AND Stephen Johns IN THE DIVISION to Dallas for Trevor Daley and Ryan Garbutt. I don't see anyway Bergevin couldn't top that. It's baffling. His only real good move in four years has been Petry.

Now 4-15-2 in our last 21...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

3rd overall picks have been disappointing lately

Gudbranson- never expected a ton
Huberdeau- not bad but not great
Galchenyuk- ^
Drouin- as a HFX native I thought he would be incredible but he hasn't been able to break in


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

*And I go to watch my Blues vs Montreal on the NHL Vault, only to find out they discontinued the service. What the fuck is that shit! $4.99 a month for every game in the league plus PO (after 48 hour wait from game time) was a hell of a deal. Which I've been taking full advantage of for a few years now, and they just up and dissolve the service. Bullshit email, said if I want to continue NHL On-Demand I need to get Gamecenter Live, which is almost the exact same service (without the wait) for a shitload more money. Fucking bullshit man :cuss:*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Joff said:


> 3rd overall picks have been disappointing lately
> 
> Gudbranson- never expected a ton
> Huberdeau- not bad but not great
> ...


*Yeah and I keep hearing rumors from Blues media, that Armstrong has been thinking of trying to get Drouin, but Yzerman wants Fabbri in the deal. Needless to say, Blues fans will burn his house down if he makes that trade. I don't care what kind of "high end potential" Drouin has, I'd never trade Fab's for him. Robby at 19, is the better player now, and is only going to get better, plus we love him in STL, isn't even worth it that maybe 5 years down the line Drouin could be a shade better playmaker. Fabbri is a great playmaker/goalscorer now, that's what the Blues need not the potential to be a great playmaker 5 years from now.

Sorry not ranting at you, just keep seeing Drouin's name pop up, on Hockey's Future/Blues board and now here, had to get that out lol.*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Yeah and I keep hearing rumors from Blues media, that Armstrong has been thinking of trying to get Drouin, but Yzerman wants Fabbri in the deal. Needless to say, Blues fans will burn his house down if he makes that trade. I don't care what kind of "high end potential" Drouin has, I'd never trade Fab's for him. Robby at 19, is the better player now, and is only going to get better, plus we love him in STL, isn't even worth it that maybe 5 years down the line Drouin could be a shade better playmaker. Fabbri is a great playmaker/goalscorer now, that's what the Blues need not the potential to be a great playmaker 5 years from now.
> 
> Sorry not ranting at you, just keep seeing Drouin's name pop up, on Hockey's Future/Blues board and now here, had to get that out lol.*


Fabbri shows more drive and tenacity than Drouin even if Drouin's ceiling is higher. If you look at Tampa's roster situation and their waiver eligible players, it's very obvious why he had to be sent down. You're not guaranteed a roster spot just because you're a top five pick, you earn it like everyone else. I'm not a big fan of prospects behaving the way Drouin did this early on in his career. Hope Bergy stays the hell away from him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

lets talk about how stupid it was not to fire bruce boudreau at the start of the season. :mj2 


he peaked at WCF, like he always does, and did his typical choke. plz move on in the off-season, this season offensively has been an embarrassment and has completely wasted the great play of gibson and anderson.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Magic said:


> lets talk about how stupid it was not to fire bruce boudreau at the start of the season. :mj2
> 
> 
> he peaked at WCF, like he always does, and did his typical choke. plz move on in the off-season, this season offensively has been an embarrassment and has completely wasted the great play of gibson and anderson.


*Honestly have only watched Gibson play once this season, but Andersen has been absolutely stellar in the half dozen or so games I watched him start before getting injured. I feel your pain about your clubs GM being in love and not being able to move on from a (choker) coach who has peaked, the Blues should have gotten rid of Hitchcock after last seasons embarrassing first round exit to the fucking Wild.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Magic said:


> lets talk about how stupid it was not to fire bruce boudreau at the start of the season. :mj2
> 
> 
> he peaked at WCF, like he always does, and did his typical choke. plz move on in the off-season, this season offensively has been an embarrassment and has completely wasted the great play of gibson and anderson.


He's a bad coach. I don't think Washington had all the pieces for a Cup run when he was there, but Anaheim does. They need to fire his ass and get someone else in there before it's too late.

Side note — I would expect Andersen to be dealt at the deadline.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Yeah and I keep hearing rumors from Blues media, that Armstrong has been thinking of trying to get Drouin, but Yzerman wants Fabbri in the deal. Needless to say, Blues fans will burn his house down if he makes that trade. I don't care what kind of "high end potential" Drouin has, I'd never trade Fab's for him. Robby at 19, is the better player now, and is only going to get better, plus we love him in STL, isn't even worth it that maybe 5 years down the line Drouin could be a shade better playmaker. Fabbri is a great playmaker/goalscorer now, that's what the Blues need not the potential to be a great playmaker 5 years from now.
> 
> Sorry not ranting at you, just keep seeing Drouin's name pop up, on Hockey's Future/Blues board and now here, had to get that out lol.*


Fabbs is a stud. 2nd in goals per game in NHL per 60 minutes. You can see his rise in confidence with every game he plays too. I'd cry if DA traded him


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

John Scott will captain the Pacific Div confirmed :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Not like an elite coach is waiting right now but Bodreau is the Marty Schottenheimer of the NHL


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Future Trunks said:


> John Scott will captain the Pacific Div confirmed :mark:


Good, it's the right thing to do. He's gonna need that extra money with the baby coming up and all. 



Nugent-Hopkins out 6-8 weeks :dead2 Preds dodged a bullet with that one bama4


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

... Or we can all rejoice, talk about how the Hawks are going to repeat.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



El Conquistador said:


> ... Or we can all rejoice, talk about how the Hawks are going to repeat.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

TORONTO, WE COMIN' FOR YOU, .....










*now 23-20-4


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Make that 12 in a row boys. Patrick Kane also got his 30th goal of the season. :kane


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



ABAS said:


> Make that 12 in a row boys. Patrick Kane also got his 30th goal of the season. :kane


Hawks are rollin' right now. :toews

Keep it up plz.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



A$AP said:


> Fabbri shows more drive and tenacity than Drouin even if Drouin's ceiling is higher. If you look at Tampa's roster situation and their waiver eligible players, it's very obvious why he had to be sent down. You're not guaranteed a roster spot just because you're a top five pick, you earn it like everyone else. I'm not a big fan of prospects behaving the way Drouin did this early on in his career. Hope Bergy stays the hell away from him.


Aaaaaaaand he just got suspended for no showing in the AHL. :lmao Kids about to ruin his whole career before it even starts. RIP to dat trade value aswell.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

*There you go Rattie! There you go! No goals in his first 18 career NHL games, just got his 3rd in the last 4 games tonight against the ******** Red Wings. Blues leading 1-0 @JoeLouis after the first, and gotta feeling Frank Tarasenko is gonna pick up his 26th goal tonight







LETS GO BLUES!!







*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



A$AP said:


> Aaaaaaaand he just got suspended for no showing in the AHL. :lmao Kids about to ruin his whole career before it even starts. *RIP to dat trade value aswell.*


*Thank fucking god for that, I would've went ballistic if dumbass Army traded The Fabulous Fabs for the soon to be Todd Marinovich of the NHL in Drouin.*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



ABAS said:


> Make that 12 in a row boys. Patrick Kane also got his 30th goal of the season. :kane


Quite the game. 30 something games left to go and Showtime Patty Kane has tied his career high for a season. That's impressive.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



El Conquistador said:


> Quite the game. 30 something games left to go and Showtime Patty Kane has tied his career high for a season. That's impressive.


that's because he had a pathetic career high. :mj


i hope LA takes you guys out again. @Dub you guys got this. be the heroes we all need(when the playoffs start, fuck you guys until then :side.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Bergevin confirms Price is out for at least another month...

Time to embrace the tank!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



RatedR10 said:


> Bergevin confirms Price is out for at least another month...
> 
> Time to embrace the tank!


*What the hell has been up with Price this season? He started the year like he couldn't be scored on, then he was somehow injured and hasn't been seen since. What injury did he sustain to keep him out for so long now?*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Magic said:


> that's because he had a pathetic career high. :mj
> 
> 
> i hope LA takes you guys out again. @Dub you guys got this. be the heroes we all need(when the playoffs start, fuck you guys until then :side.




I hope the Blackhawks take the Ducks out again...oh wait they might not even have a chance, because they might not even make the playoffs :ti


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *What the hell has been up with Price this season? He started the year like he couldn't be scored on, then he was somehow injured and hasn't been seen since. What injury did he sustain to keep him out for so long now?*


His meniscus. They're opting to do rehab instead of surgery and thus, we have all these setbacks and injury aggravations.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Magic said:


> that's because he had a pathetic career high. :mj
> 
> 
> i hope LA takes you guys out again. @Dub you guys got this. be the heroes we all need(when the playoffs start, fuck you guys until then :side.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

It's finally come out that if the Habs are out of the playoff picture in 3-4 weeks they'll likely shut Price down for the rest of the season.

EMBRACE DA TANK.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

yooooo Blackhawks, that trade like made them all sad or something cause the last 2 games :deandre


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Anaheim cheating, injecting their players with ROIDS: http://www.tsn.ca/ducks-f-horcoff-suspended-20-games-for-peds-1.428881


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

more of them should do betters so they can DO BETTER.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Ok Leafs are last place. Let's end the season and do the draft lottery.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

:deandre Blackhawks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

https://vine.co/v/iilwrbO79ww


season long suspension?

@A$AP


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Skinny Vinny Trocheck needs to be shown a little love. So, showin' it. (I call him WORKCHECK. That's all he and his line do; is WORK. Unheralded part of this team's success.) Way to bounce back from that ugly 4L streak after the majestic W 12er by going in to the break with a mean 3zeez, Catz.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

:jr

BAW GAWD THAT REF HAS A FAMILY


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



> It means a lot to my family.
> 
> So when someone from the NHL calls me and says, “Do you think this is something your kids would be proud of?”
> 
> ...


Some NHL guy tried to use John Scott's kids to make him pull out of the All-Star game :done


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Wideman suspended indefinitely. Hearing after the break. 


About the John Scott piece.. this is the guy that people are gonna (or at least should) be making movies about in the future.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

:ti John Scott in a generic NHL jersey.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

going to watch at least some of the all-star games today.

Fuck that's sad. New low point of my life.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> going to watch at least some of the all-star games today.
> 
> Fuck that's sad. New low point of my life.


At least you're not watching the Pro Bowl...there's actually something now if you win this NHL All Star game promo. In the Pro Bowl you don't get jack.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I lasted about 3 minutes into the first game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



JM said:


> Ok Leafs are last place. Let's end the season and do the draft lottery.


Don't you mean "Leafs place"

Seriously same story every yeae. It's the Leafs year until halfway through and they should just tank because they suck.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



McQueen said:


> Don't you mean "Leafs place"
> 
> Seriously same story every yeae. It's the Leafs year until halfway through and they should just tank because they suck.


The Rock says...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

The Rock says nothing because The Rock is not fucking applicable to the situation.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

This is actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

This All Star game is awesome. Lots of effort being put forth. Johnny Scott sniped two in the first game, got in a tilt and flattened Patty Kane.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693947534201479169
EDIT — Somehow, the NHL managed to get it right in spite of itself. John Scott wins All-Star Game MVP via write-in vote.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693967813904580608
bama4


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

@RetepAdam. That's the greatest thing I've seen in my entire life.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I feel like I have witnessed the hockey version of Rudy :mj2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

JOHN SCOTT roud :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I missed it but I'm glad it turned out that way as a fuck you to Bettman.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*






big game john :mj2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Takers Revenge said:


> This All Star game is awesome. Lots of effort being put forth. Johnny Scott sniped two in the first game, got in a tilt and flattened Patty Kane.


I'm considerably late, but this sums up my thoughts. I thought the entire weekend was successful for the NHL. Highly, highly entertaining. I loved the 3V3 today specifically. It was a ton of fun to watch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



McQueen said:


> Don't you mean "Leafs place"
> 
> Seriously same story every yeae. It's the Leafs year until halfway through and they should just tank because they suck.


The Leafs never actually come last tho.

I'm pretty sure 0 people on earth have said this year or last year was the Leafs year as well. In fact, this year most Leaf fans were hopeful and expecting the team to win less than 10 games. 

You need some new material McQueen lulz.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*










:mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Leafs logo is about what I expected it to be based on the rumors in advance.

I love how they are optimistically leaving room for more veins when they win more Stanley Cups. lol. Like that's going to happen.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Joff said:


> :mark:


Meh.

I always thought the newer version looked much better than the old logo.

In other news, Connor McDavid scored in his first game back. :woo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Ducks are on a 4 game win streak, in playoff position, and still have a chance at winning the pathetic division. GET IT DONE, DUCKS. erry



plz :mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

20 game suspension for Dennis Wideman for the hit on the referee. Sounds about right.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

The Habs are still playing the worst hockey in the league right now. Just incase anyone was wondering. 

No exaggeration. Take the bottom 5 teams in the league and they still don't look nearly as discombobulated.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

My Devils might just make wild card this year :mark: I am just impressed how well we are actually doing with such a young team, with not much Superstars on it. Schneider tho is unreal.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I said this Habs team was going to continue to be shit.

And now with Carey Price looking like he had ANOTHER setback while skating, there's no chance he's coming back to save the season (see: ruin our draft position).


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Jesus Christ.

The Oilers are going to win the Stanley Cup this year.

And they will also still get the number 1 pick in next year's draft.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Oilers getting McDavid is about as whack as it gets. Just insane how good he already is. He's going to be 100 point player next year too. :no:



Also DUCKS take over of the pacific is well under way. Tonight's win will be 5 in a row with kings within 10 points(with 2 more games played). WE GOT THIS. perry


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Blackhawks win again :kobe3 They have 21 more points than the Ducks :kobe3 (well 19 after the Ducks win today)...This might have something to do with the Blackhawks already playing 55 games! The Ducks have only played 49 (that's counting todays game). Holy shit! Talk about a front loaded schedule for the Hawks...looks like they'll get a little rest down the stretch, that's going to be good for them. The scary thing is the Capitals have played 49 games too...and they have 76 points...2 more than the Hawks.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

The current bottom 9 teams in the league :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

How about them Red Wings <3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Montreal puts up a 5 spot and wins by 4????

Didn't think I would see that again this season.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Crazy season so far, especially in Montreal.

Pens have been a yo-yo team lately but Crosby and Letang just willed them to an OT win against Florida, combining for 3 goals in the last 10 minutes. Gutty win by the stars.

It was so nice, it distracted from the trainwreck that has been Marc-Andre Fleury's psyche. This was his best game since the All-Star break. He opened the door for line changes at the correct times.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Crosby has gone points loco. Up to 5th in total points 

He's coming for Kane bama4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Forgive me for double-posting, JM, but TRAAAAADE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697092087469236227

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697092505372860417


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

OMG :mark: :mark:

I will need to access the contracts of the players Toronto is getting back.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

This Ottawa/Toronto trade is crazy.

I like it mostly on the Leafs side because I'm high on Cowen and they got some quality players coming in, but I also get why the Leafs did it.

This year has actually had legit blockbusters. :woo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

what the fuck Ottawa? Dion Phaneuf?? Really?

I need a new favorite team to cheer for now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

@AryaDark @Obfuscation @Vague Katti

MARLEAU. JONES. THORNTON. PAVELSKI. VLASIC. COUTURE. 

SHARKS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin 

What a win on the road in Chicago! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Beating SK's team makes this even more of a satisfying win.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Well I like the Blackhawks out West and the Capitals out East


though in the West the Stars or the Kings could take it as well

and in the East the Lighting are still a very good team, I'm really not too big on the Panthers, I like the Rangers though the Penguins could be a dangerous team to face in the playoffs as well


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



polar bear said:


> Well I like the Blackhawks out West and the Capitals out East


My Stanley Cup Final pick last year. :mj2


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



RetepAdam. said:


> My Stanley Cup Final pick last year. :mj2




Well who you got this year?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



polar bear said:


> Well who you got this year?


Won't know for sure until we get to the end of the regular season.

Or at least past the trade deadline.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Now that Toronto have traded Kessel and Phaneuf they only need to trade Kadri and they'll have a clean slate. Babcock was the best possible thing that could happen to that franchise. Toronto is taking huge steps forward and I can see them being a playoffs team in 5 years.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I would hope you'd be able to see them as a playoff team in five years. :lmao

It's hard to fuck up to the extent that you couldn't turn things around and at least make the playoffs in a five-year span.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

i think it's time for the wings to deal howard now that MRAZEK has solidified his status as the best goaltender in hockey :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

@Champ Mrazek's cellying after wins at the 2012 World Juniors is up there as the best thing ever.

@clinic79 I can almost guarantee the leafs resign Kadri during the off season. Unfortunately for the Leafs Lupul and Michalek are sticking around for a little while longer eating up precious cap space, while at the same time never playing.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

McJesus is so good :banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Sole possession of last place :banderas

The tank is real folks. Even last year the Leafs would not have lost a game to the Oilers with last place on the line. STAY THE COURSE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

This Boston-Detroit game has been WILD so far.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I'm glad they fired Mike Yeo from his position. He wasn't going anywhere with that team.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Yeo got lucky last year that Dubnyk got hot and carried them to the playoffs. Probably would've been fired if not for him. 


In other news, Yzerman just announced that Stamkos won't be traded, and will become a free agent this summer. :trips8

@Kobe @Future Trunks @JM; get your Stamkos jerseys ready like this guy:
http://i.imgur.com/2cw5DwA.jpg


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Let's go Stars... Nashville should be an easy win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Blackhawks going in dry on the Maple Leafs tonight. bama4


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

BAW GAWD THAT;S GOTTA BE KANE :jr


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Joff said:


> BAW GAWD THAT;S GOTTA BE KANE :jr












(I always forget. Remind me which poster made this again? :side


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

^RyanPelley IIRC.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Leafs back on track tonight after that Saturday debacle :mark:



MoxleyMoxx said:


> In other news, Yzerman just announced that Stamkos won't be traded, and will become a free agent this summer. :trips8
> 
> @Kobe @Future Trunks @JM; get your Stamkos jerseys ready like this guy:
> http://i.imgur.com/2cw5DwA.jpg


Not sure it's likely. But we'll see what happens I guess. Still think he resigns.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

About time the Blackhawks said screw this and dominated a team.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> In other news, Yzerman just announced that Stamkos won't be traded, and will become a free agent this summer. :trips8
> 
> @Kobe @Future Trunks @JM; get your Stamkos jerseys ready like this guy:
> http://i.imgur.com/2cw5DwA.jpg


http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbTR99WWwAAmj7q.jpg

:done


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

59 goals in the last 18 games after scoring after we had 72 total in the first 37. 13-4-1 in those 18 games after starting 15-15-7. Currently 5 points behind the Kings for the top spot in the Pacific.



I shouldn't get my hopes up, but if we keep this pace up(as in the scoring as the goaltending has been there all year and the defense has been solid) then we have a chance a top 3 record by season's end. We're also no longer last in scoring(thank you New Jersey). :mj2

@A$AP your two teams had a chance at having the two best goaltenders in the league. Schneider has absolutely held that team together this year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

LEAFS GONNA GET MATHEWS OR LAINE


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Ducks!
What's up guys?


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Tyler Seguin scores like the boss that he is.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Minnesota started winning games when they switched coach... gee i wonder why :hmm: :lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Looked dicy there for a minute but the Leafs pulled it out to stay in first place :banderas 

With Dr. Tankenstein's Monster, The Edmontank Oilers playing the way they are, we may need to twin (that's tank win folks) every game for the rest of the season.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

I can't believe the Habs are actually throwing Subban's name out there in trade talks. I'm so done if he's dealt.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

People's thoughts on GHOST?

Having the best rookie dman season since Lidstrom and has the longest dman point streak in 20 years

Bless our scouts. Of our 4 ace prospects, he was the one with the lowest ceiling and was kind of the wild card of the bunch. God help the Metro if Provorov, Sanheim, and Morin come close to their ceilings.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



El Dandy said:


> People's thoughts on GHOST?
> 
> Having the best rookie dman season since Lidstrom and has the longest dman point streak in 20 years
> 
> Bless our scouts. Of our 4 ace prospects, he was the one with the lowest ceiling and was kind of the wild card of the bunch. God help the Metro if Provorov, Sanheim, and Morin come close to their ceilings.


Who are all these geeks you're talking about? :troll


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



JM said:


> Who are all these geeks you're talking about? :troll


Mainly this geek










you're looking at the real deal now! 15 games and counting!

5th in all rookie scoring and has only played 40 games! He's on a 70 point pace!

GHOST with that game breaking ability! oh my!

Calder trophy! Norris trophy! Vezina trophy! That shitty Messier leadership trophy! He can win them all!*
_
*Probably won't get consideration for the Vezina, Norris, or shitty Messier leadership awards. Probably._


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Avs traded Colin Smith and a fourth round pick to Toronto for Shawn Matthias! :woo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



El Dandy said:


> Mainly this geek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a reason he couldn't have done that in regulation?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

It's like watching a completely different Wild team with Torch.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



JM said:


> Is there a reason he couldn't have done that in regulation?


Doing his part to make sure Auston stays out of the Eastern Conference!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701763224983699456


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*

Raffi Torres :mj2

2 Second Round picks :mark:

The Leafs brain strust doing work :banderas


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

Wilds have really woken up since they changed coach.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*

You know who else has woken up? The Anaheim Ducks that are now only TWO POINTS from the top of the division. :drose


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: TRADES???*

Raffi Torres? They still let that dirty scumbag play?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701969716697501697
Craig fucking Smith everybody :lmao :sodone


good thing is that he did end up getting the game winning goal in the shootout after this one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*

So Washington has 34 games left and sit with 92 points. The most points ever is 132(in 80 games), do you guys think they could break it this year? I think with the way they've been playing, as in great in pretty much everything, there's a damn good chance they do it and I think they could break it by quite a bit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

Gotta discount points for shootout wins and overtime losses.

Going by 1976-77 rules, the Caps would be 41-13-4, giving them 86 points and putting them on pace for 121-122 points (118-119 if we're cutting it off at 80 games to make it an even comparison).

As is, they're on pace for about 130 points. I doubt they finish with much more than 120.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*

Don't think we should bother comparing the leagues when the league has significantly improved as a whole since then. :mj


Also how the hell does an OT shootout win=loss. :chan That would mean they'd have more ties, not more losses, meaning they'd have 89 points.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

Poor Caps doing all of this work just to get that 2nd round exit

Question is will Washington raise the coveted "Regular Season Champions" banner like fellow underachieving franchise San Jose Sharks did.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*



Magic said:


> Don't think we should bother comparing the leagues when the league has significantly improved as a whole since then. :mj
> 
> 
> Also how the hell does an OT shootout win=loss. :chan That would mean they'd have more ties, not more losses, meaning they'd have 89 points.


I'm treating all shootouts as ties, since that's what the result would be if a game remained tied after overtime.

Also, OT losses didn't net you a point until '99, so OT losses are treated the same as regular losses.

41 wins - 13 losses - 4 ties.

What's the point of having records if we're just going to say "Well, the league is better now"? That rise in quality affects all teams. We're just comparing how one team is performing relative to its peers. Which means era doesn't really matter. But if you want to get into era differences, you've got expansion on one end and the salary cap on the other. Gotta imagine those two things balance out to a certain extent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'm treating all shootouts as ties, since that's what the result would be if a game remained tied after overtime.
> 
> Also, OT losses didn't net you a point until '99, so OT losses are treated the same as regular losses.
> 
> ...


There was no overtime before 83-84. So no, it isn't 13 losses.

Expansion might have diluted the league, but again the quality of the average team is still a lot higher and you can't just decimate teams because the majority had shitty goaltending back then.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*



Magic said:


> There was no overtime before 83-84. So no, it isn't 13 losses.


41-10-7 then. 89 points, on pace for 122-123 points in 80 games and 125-126 in 82.



> Expansion might have diluted the league, but again the quality of the average team is still a lot higher and you can't just decimate teams because the majority had shitty goaltending back then.


The quality of _all teams_ is higher, though. And we're comparing one team to the rest of their peers.

You could also compare them to the 62-win Red Wings team in 1995-96. Of course, we all know who went on to win the Stanley Cup that year. :drose


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: TRADES???*

Washington vs. Chicago in the Cup Finals will be fun af.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

Carolina the GHOSTBusters :mj2


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: TRADES???*

Now we all know Tyer Seguin is the greatest player since the Great One himself, but i feel Seguin and Benn will have a hard time carrying Dallas to the Stanley Cup this year. Sharpe and Niemi were great pick ups last year, but they need someone else before the deadline, go after Andrew Ladd if they can afford him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

How are you Leaf fans feeling about maybe not getting that Penguins pick this year?

Also, what happened to Kessel why is he garbage? I thought those predicting him to somehow turn into a 50 goal scorer were crazy, but didn't think he would be this bad. At this rate it looks like he'd be lucky to get 25.

lol Penguins Jim Rutherford has done to your team what Paul Holmgren did to ours: traded picks like they were candy and riddled your team with terrible contracts.

hillip2

Also, apparently HEXY traded Lecavalier and Useless Schenn #2 a while ago! I love my GM so much can't believe he got out from under Vinny's contract! The only trash left to take out is MacDonald and then we'll be clear. 

Top tier of the new blood GMs IMO. Tier 1: Nill & Hextall Tier 2: the rest


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: TRADES???*

So Ladd is back.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

Hawks vs Caps finals PLZ


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*



El Dandy said:


> How are you Leaf fans feeling about maybe not getting that Penguins pick this year?
> 
> Also, what happened to Kessel why is he garbage? I thought those predicting him to somehow turn into a 50 goal scorer were crazy, but didn't think he would be this bad. At this rate it looks like he'd be lucky to get 25.
> 
> ...


We get a pick eventually so w/e. Kap looks ok too. Trading Kessel also contributed to the tank this year and cleared up salary for the future

happy leafs fan is happy


PIT was supposed to win 2-3 cups w sid+geno+staal


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*

fuck chicago for getting ladd and fuck Winnipeg for trading them him. :kobe5


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

*Ladd - Toews - Hossa
Panarin - Anisimov - Kane
Shaw - TT - Desjardins
Rassmussen - Danault - Sekac*

Rest in pieces to literally any team that decides they'd like to match up with that for 7 games


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

And I haven't even posted the Dmen because the other team is already 6 feet in the ground.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

Hawks moving on from Dano already and for a rental no-less! That's the price to pay I guess seeing as they're chasing a dynasty and it's no skinff their back getting a player the caliber of Ladd without subtracting from their roster.

Great deal for Zombie Thrashers, but I'm a big Dano mark. Haven't big keeping tabs on him with the Hawks. Based on his state line, he didn't do fuck all in Chicago and was fine in the AHL. Bit worrisome that he's on his 3rd team in 2 years but hopefully he can still develop into a top 6. Winnipeg's prospect pool is fucking unreal. Hopefully for them some of said prospects are hits.

I expect Anaheim to maybe do something stupid in an attempt to answer.

The only chance another team has to win the west is for Kane to get injured.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*



El Dandy said:


> Hawks moving on from Dano already and for a rental no-less! That's the price to pay I guess seeing as they're chasing a dynasty.
> 
> Great deal for Zombie Thrashers, but I'm a big Dano mark. Haven't big keeping tabs on him with the Hawks. Based on his state line, he didn't do fuck all in Chicago and was fine in the AHL. Bit worrisome that he's on his 3rd team in 2 years but hopefully he can still develop into a top 6. Winnipeg's prospect pool is fucking unreal. Hopefully for them some of said prospects are hits.
> 
> I expect Anaheim to maybe do something stupid in an attempt to answer.


I suspect Dallas does something, too. Probably chases Hamhuis as they need a defensive upgrade just to stay in a Western Conference conversation let alone a Final.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*



A$AP said:


> I suspect Dallas does something, too. Probably chases Hamhuis as they need a defensive upgrade just to stay in a Western Conference conversation let alone a Final.


Yup. Then you have teams like Nashville, Minnesota, and St. Louis who probably need to do something as well. Of those, I suspect Minny to blink first. If they DNQ it will probably be their GM's head that will roll.

LA already blew their load with the Lecavalier/Schenn trade :lmao and they have no 1st to trade. San Jose also doesn't have much to work with, either.

LOL to whichever team moves a 1st+young player for Hudler

Really it's just an arms race to see who will earn the privilege to get the shit kicked out of them in the WCF.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*



El Dandy said:


> Yup. Then you have teams like Nashville, Minnesota, and St. Louis who probably need to do something as well. Of those, I suspect Minny to blink first. If they DNQ it will probably be their GM's head that will roll.
> 
> LA already blew their load with the Lecavalier/Schenn trade :lmao and they have no 1st to trade. San Jose also doesn't have much to work with, either.
> 
> ...


Lots of talk of Hartnell possibly coming back to Nashville lately. Weise and Eriksson have been rumored as possible trade targerts as well.




That save by Neuvirth against the Wild :done


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: TRADES???*

FUCKING RIGHT DOGGY


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: TRADES???*



A$AP said:


> *Ladd - Toews - Hossa
> Panarin - Anisimov - Kane
> Shaw - TT - Desjardins
> Rassmussen - Danault - Sekac*
> ...





A$AP said:


> And I haven't even posted the Dmen because the other team is already 6 feet in the ground.


No Kruger in there you fuarking canuck but I get your drift


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*



El Conquistador said:


> No Kruger in there you fuarking canuck but I get your drift


Kruger is still out, to my knowledge. :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*

Ducks will be fine. Gibson going to do what no other goalie could do. :kobe3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*



Magic said:


> Ducks will be fine. Gibson going to do what no other goalie could do. :kobe3












srs tho fuck the HAWKS somebody gotta stop em

I'll root for anybody. Well, anybody but the Penguins.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

Barkov got back into the game and did 2 goals. Awesome :woo

And nice Rinne was having a good night in Nashville for change.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

Leivo with 4 goals in 4 games. He needs to calm the fuck down imo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

Weise + Fleischmann to Chicago for 2018 2nd + Danault

Chicago really going all in this year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

A 2nd round pick in 2018. *2018.*

2nd is fair, but just that it's in 3 years. Maybe Chicago doesn't have any tradeable 2nd's until then who knows. At any rate, will be a nice deadline trade piece in 2018 when Montreal is back to contending.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Weise + Fleischmann to Chicago for 2018 2nd + Danault
> 
> Chicago really going all in this year.


They're just trying to make up for the loss of *ROB "STANLEY CUP" SCUDERI* to the Los Angeles Kings. Real game changer by LA there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: TRADES???*

I really was fond of Danault. Reminds me of a young Andrew Shaw with the HUSTLE.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*

I am crushed about Reimer to San Jose. He was my favourite leaf :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

:mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

Even though Flyers are only 3 points out of the playoffs, I hope Hextall can prey on other teams desperation and get them to pay up for Mark Streit. It's been a while since Garth Snow has done something stupid, maybe we could offer him back Streit? Just give us a 1st or a couple of 2nds and we'll be cool.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

yeah reimer getting dealt feels bad. he was such a good guy and we treated him poorly

hopefully he has success wherever he goes. he is a better goalie than dubnyk for sure. just needs to be on a functional team that will give him a chance and stick w him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*

hello friends. were you aware that it is the ducks, not chicago/dallas/washington/kings/etc, that are the hottest team in the NHL? that first seed in the west is completely within reach. :mj


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TRADES???*



Magic said:


> hello friends. were you aware that it is the ducks, not chicago/dallas/washington/kings/etc, that are the hottest team in the NHL? that first seed in the west is completely within reach. :mj


UDFK still desperately trying to make whoever finishes last in ability to winning the draft lottery matter :booklel:lel:mj4



obby said:


> I am crushed about Reimer to San Jose. He was my favourite leaf :mj2





DwayneAustin said:


> :mj2





Joff said:


> yeah reimer getting dealt feels bad. he was such a good guy and we treated him poorly
> 
> hopefully he has success wherever he goes. he is a better goalie than dubnyk for sure. just needs to be on a functional team that will give him a chance and stick w him.


The Leafs will have a shot to sign him come July 1st I think. He has expressed interest in returning, just like Paranteau has if he gets dealt today. I can see Bernier getting dealt around the draft and Reimer coming back to be our goalie for the rest of the rebuild.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

The young gawd Nylander has been called up. Smiley incoming later. 

(In response to Nylander skating with Grabner-Hyman)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704329019928526849
:done

Edit: :nylander


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*

KING JOFFREY


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*

You just know Hamhuis is gonna be a cunt and block a trade to Boston.

It's his right, but man you can't take a 2 months vacation out East and just re-sign with Vancouver in July?

I remember when the Flyers had him for like 12 hours and he refused to talk contract. Then we traded his rights to Pittsburgh and he told them to fuck off, too. :lmao the man just loves the west or he's pussy whipped like Pronger.

Meanwhile, teams like Minny and Nashville need to do something.

EDIT:

Ducks get a 24-year old 20 goal guy in Pirri for a penny. Great piece of business by Anaheim. 

I mean, he's a one-trick pony and it's not like he does that one trick on a world class level, but this is a league where the Flyers got a 3rd for fucking Rinaldo. Would've thought a 24-year old pure goal scorer could get you more than a 6th, I guess not. Maybe there are other red flags or character issues or something idk.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:giroux oh my

Here's a lil fact:

Who has the most points in the NHL since the 2010-11 season?

-
-


































:giroux


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Is there anybody left who actually watches TradeCenter all day long?

NOTHING important happens on trade deadline day.

I feel sorry for the people who park in front of their tv all day.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Pretty meh trade deadline day overall. No big deals made really. 


Poor Smith-Pelly though :mj2 Guy seemed to love Montreal.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

last good deadline seems like a decade ago


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Draft > Trade Deadline

Heart stops when Generalissimo Bettman steps to the mic and says "I have a trade to announce...."

Listen to these gasps. GASPS.






RIP to that Thrashers logo on the draft board. Oh, and RIP Demitra etc etc


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*










Giroux snubbed again

:ha

They snubbed him from the Olympics because they let Crosby's Brutus Beefcake Chris Kunitz be there.

If he's one of the final 7 spots I hope he tells Hockey Canada to fuck themselves. How many times do you need to be disrespected, G?

I don't even know why I care, I'm not even Canadian!

edit: and where is PK?!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

What a terrible deadline.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TRADES???*



obby said:


> I am crushed about Reimer to San Jose. He was my favourite leaf :mj2





DwayneAustin said:


> :mj2





Joff said:


> yeah reimer getting dealt feels bad. he was such a good guy and we treated him poorly
> 
> hopefully he has success wherever he goes. he is a better goalie than dubnyk for sure. just needs to be on a functional team that will give him a chance and stick w him.


Don't worry, gentlemen. The SHARKS will take good care of him! :drose

SHARKS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TRADES???*



DesolationRow said:


> Don't worry, gentlemen. The SHARKS will take good care of him! :drose
> 
> SHARKS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Losing to the Oilers 4-0 what a disgrace of a Flyers team

You're welcome stupid Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



El Dandy said:


> Losing to the Oilers 4-0 what a disgrace of a Flyers team
> 
> You're welcome stupid Toronto Maple Leafs


And the Leafs helped themselves with another easy twin last night :banderas 

In first place by a healthy amount now :banderas

Calgary is climbing fast though .


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:nylander

Doesn't really help the Leafs to stay in first place side but Nylander scored his first goal :mark:

Laich got the assist and apparently he also assisted Michael Nylander's last ever NHL goal :wee-bey


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

meanwhile ducks once again downed the Kings(@dub), hold the division, are on a 11 game winning streak, and are 3 points away from being at the top of the Western Conference with two less games played. :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The thread to discuss the most popular player in the league: John Scott*



Magic said:


> Oilers getting McDavid is about as whack as it gets. Just insane how good he already is. He's going to be 100 point player next year too. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Also DUCKS take over of the pacific is well under way. Tonight's win will be 5 in a row with kings within 10 points(with 2 more games played). WE GOT THIS. erry


ain't no one can say i wasn't believing. :mj2


although it should be cup or bust for bruce. the start to the season is still inexcusable after the way we lost last year to chicago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Leafs :banderas 

Running away with first place.

Lol @ how geeky UDFK is being about things that don't mean shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



JM said:


> Leafs :banderas
> 
> Running away with first place.
> 
> Lol @ how geeky UDFK is being about things that don't mean shit.


Perron has 17 points in 20 games with the Ducks. :kobe3


Almost all of our recent acquisitions have done well after arriving.


24-4-2 record since Christmas.


The Cup will be ours. :drose


Meanwhile Edmonton will find a way, like it always does, to steal that first overall pick. :mj


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Perron has 17 points in 20 games with the Ducks. :kobe3
> 
> 
> Almost all of our recent acquisitions have done well after arriving.
> ...


All the buzz right now is about the Leafs running away with first place. You are literally the only person on earth talking about these things.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Imagine rooting for your team to lose :kobe9

That Edmonton L was a season killer. Flyers would only be 1 point out of a playoff spot ATM. This fucking team.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

this season may be a write off, but we finally have our legit number one center, who's quickly becoming elite, playing where he belongs and he has 9 goals in his last 7 games and 30 is within reach. Feels so fucking good.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

That Senators loss tonight. Ouch. Painful.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If it weren't for that Oilers L last week the Flyers would be tied with the Red Wings and have a game in hand. FUCK.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

gg, Magic.



El Dandy said:


> If it weren't for that Oilers L last week the Flyers would be tied with the Red Wings and have a game in hand. FUCK.


Counting on you guys. :woo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

it was not. :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Leafs :mark:

Delighted that the young guys finally got their first win, every loss for them so far has been by one goal or a shootout, so they deserved to win at least one

This team is so much more likeable now too 

As for finishing last, (I mean first :side I don't think it's even possible to finish below (above :side the Oilers this year, Leafs still have 3 games in hand on them and are competitive in every game

Laine will do just fine :dance2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Leafs fan's faces when they remember the top 3 picks are being decided via lottery this year

:eichel

No guaranteed runner-up prize this year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Galchenyuk <333333333


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Malkin out for 6-8 weeks with an upper body injury. 

If the Penguins miss the playoffs, the Leafs will get the Penguins' 1st round pick in 2017 instead of this year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Pens still gonna make the playoffs. The East is pretty much wrapped up just a matter of seeding. They'll get that token 1st round exit, tho :sundin


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Kind of worried about the Hawks brahs. 4/10 on a scale of 1/10. They're 6-10 in their last 16 and haven't won a game against the West since the middle of February. The PK is atrocious and in the bottom percentile of the NHL. Good news is Hossa is back and Kruger is conditioning now. Those two alone will solidify the team. 

We're virtually guaranteed a playoff spot at this point, but I'd like to see them turn it on after these key additions and get some chemistry heading into the playoffs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Flyers with a 4 point night! 1 point out of the playoffs with 1 game in hand! And we get Jake back next week!

Sorry Red Wings we coming to defeat the streak!

GHOST with 16 goals in 50 games the GOAT rookie dman since Lidstrom imo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710114338384846848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710113323619119104
Only three defensemen? :moyes8 :jose


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

ohhh this could be fun and it could be next summer :mark:

If league is only expanded by 1, then each team can only lose 1 player. Prospects and players in their 1st or 2nd year of pro hockey are exempt too.

Would also expect guys with NMC protected or else that would be a big NHLPA issue waiting to happen.

EDIT: If players with NMC must be protected, that means the LEAFS have to use a spot on Nathan Horton :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

ducks would definitely lose a defensemen. :mj2


kind of makes sense as to why we didn't trade any on the trade deadline with this coming up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Fuck this noise.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@El Conquistador that was intense

Flyers in a playoff spot :mark: this team has been lights out since GHOST joined. 

I would wager that since he was called up the Flyers probably have one of the best records in the NHL. He's just a difference maker and game changer. Also it's great that Schenn and WAYNE have kicked it up down the stretch!


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710867671219187712
Not pleased by this, hope he's back in time for the Playoffs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Man fuck these Flyers. These no talent having jerks teasing me with hopes and dreams of PLAYOFFS.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I am loving the pick up of Jamie Mcginn, Ducks with another victory today.
Still got a shot at the Kings and the division.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Flyers this team playing with da GRIT

Couturier 4 Selke


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Forsberg is the first Predator to score 30 goals since Hornqvist in 09-10. Also the youngest non-North American NHL player to do it since Malkin and Kopitar in 07-08. :drose

Best part is tho that he's only 21 and only getting better :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Forsberg is the first Predator to score 30 goals since Hornqvist in 09-10. Also the youngest non-North American NHL player to do it since Malkin and Kopitar in 07-08. :drose
> 
> Best part is tho that he's only 21 and only getting better :mark:


what did the Caps get for him again? Wasn't it 60 games of Martin Erat?

:ha

one of the biggest trade rapes since the pair of Flyers heists conducted on June 23, 2011


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



El Dandy said:


> what did the Caps get for him again? Wasn't it 60 games of Martin Erat?
> 
> :ha
> 
> one of the biggest trade rapes since the pair of Flyers heists conducted on June 23, 2011


yep, Erat and Michael Latta. :lmao


and I guess technically it helped them get Trotz and Mitch Korn as well which makes it look a bit better from their point of view tbh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THE LEAFS DOING.

ok that's all.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

yeah I mean the Caps are doing just fine without Filip, but it's just such bottom tier asset management giving away a bluechip player for nothing. 

Poile and McPhee were 2 of the longest tenured GM's at the time and both were on the hot seat iirc. One is still employed and the other is McPhee. He was a very good drafting GM seeing as he built the Caps team we see today sans the Oshie and Williams acquisitions; trades were not his strong suit I guess


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The better question is what is Canada doing haha


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Man these geek Flyers are just pissing in the wind.

Detroit is practically begging us to end their streak, but we're too busy giving away OT points to Columbus


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Leafs are too good to tank properly

And if the young players are too good to lose games, then that can only be a great sign for the future :quimby


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

hmmm didn't realize the Bruins are in legit danger of the missing the playoffs; more danger than the Wings, at least.

also, Gudas oh my what a last 6 weeks he is having. Forget GHOST, Gudas is the real offensive dynamo


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



El Dandy said:


> *hmmm didn't realize the Bruins are in legit danger of the missing the playoffs; more danger than the Wings, at least.*
> 
> also, Gudas oh my what a last 6 weeks he is having. Forget GHOST, Gudas is the real offensive dynamo


Not if the Wings lose today, which they look like they're about to do.

Out West, we have Avs/Wild locked in a scoreless tie midway through the second period. Massive wildcard implications.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Preds did a video tribute to Seth Jones today. 

A+ for whoever picked the music.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

We got owned today, pissed me right the fuck off. We are tied in points with the Flyers, but, we have played 2 more games than they have.

I just want our streak to continue. If we get out first round, I will be happy enough this year to not cry because giving up such a milestone year will be worse than being beat out round 1.

2/3rds of my life has been with my team, I have no fucking idea what it is like to not be in the playoffs.

I will slit my wrists.

Mrazek is being a fucking ******. I know it's the whole team's fault for being a bunch of donkeys, but, jesus, he gets sick, misses a few games, and suddenly can't stop a beach ball.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

there's just 1 game difference actually. Rooting for Red Wings out of the two teams you mentioned cat.

On a bright note i'm happy how Florida has been doing this season. Love how even things are in the Eastern conference though you can pretty much name atleast 4 teams that will go in playoffs there.

And Preds will most likely be in playoffs too :woo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*










:GHOST and :giroux

Is there a better OT player in the NHL atm than GHOST? Just tailor made for that open ice in OT; a cold blooded playmaker

EDIT: No GHOST smiley yet? Nylander has one but the GOAT rookie dman doesn't? Guess I'm going to the smiley request thread!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Tonight was a great night for the FLYERS and we didn't even play a game! thx Montreal and Jersey

Makes tomorrow's game against Washington a not-so-must-win affair, although we really need a point out of it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

SHARKS

What a win over those dastardly LA Kings last night! :cheer :cheer :cheer @Obfuscation

PLAYOFFS! :woo :woo :woo

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

And just like that, the dregs of last season have been washed away.

IT'S ON. AGAIN.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Obfuscation :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: That win over the Canucks tonight! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: THAT LOGAN COUTURE HAT TRICK! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Fuck was that ever dirty from Keith.

I say the rest of the regular season and the first round series (I know it has to be a number of games, but I wish they could just do the first round series)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:GHOST :giroux :GHOST :giroux

Flyers doing the thing! YEAH. Fantastic. 

Red Wings taking the physical challenge next week: 

- Philly on Wednesday
- @ Boston on Thursday


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

McDavid named NHL rookie of the month. Third time this season, he's won it for every full month he's been active :banderas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

FUCK the Wild and the Blues

Neither of you shits can get a win tonight?!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:flabbynsting


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

FLYERS

:GHOST

Leafs pls beat the Red Wings p pls I'll love you long time


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

fuck you MAPLE LEAFS and the tank you rode in on


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Stamkos out for 1-3 months with a blood clot in his arm. Major blow at the worst time, hopefully he'll be all good after this tho.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Stamkos out for 1-3 months with a blood clot in his arm. Major blow at the worst time, hopefully he'll be all good after this tho.


yup and, barring a miraculous playoff run and medical miracle, have to think he's played his last game for Tampa, too.

silver lining here is that this could save Drouin's tenure in Tampa if they give him a shot

EDIT: and Stralman is out too? Tampa is fucked.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hawks going in with no Lube on the Bruins :wow


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

early got the early portions of the game, but the fact we beat dallas after losing to the canucks(and montreal last week) is annoying. hopefully it doesn't come back to bite us in the ass, but the division will come down to the kings/ducks game at staples. :mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

seems the Penguins have our number again :mj2

I blame it on that Frankenstein looking fuck Malkin not being in the lineup. Malkin Killer Sean C is lost without having a Malkin to shut down and neutralize

At any rate, this week is gonna be intense. Shit really picks up on Wednesday.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Penguins are shit kicking teams left n right, what a turnaround since Sullivan took over, it's like night and day.










Won 12 of their last 13 games now and are the hottest team in the league entering the playoffs. They look poised to make a deep run this season, just hopefully they can get past round 1 and to get Malkin back.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stad said:


> Penguins are shit kicking teams left n right, what a turnaround since Sullivan took over, it's like night and day.


Penguins beating on a lot of bad teams there. That list is a who's who of who gives a fuck.

Only quality wins I see on that list are against the Flyers and maybe Nashville.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

besides, playoff fleury gonna playoff fleury :troll


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> besides, playoff fleury gonna playoff fleury :troll


He's out with a concussion, isn't he? Second of the season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hawks without HOSS, Shaw, Keith and Cro... Yet they've been playing some good puck lately. Encouraging! We've got some signs of life from the GOAT dynasty heading into the playoffs brahs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The thing I was most concerned abou was the defense. They seem to be uninterested and ready for the playoffs. At the our worst, we were hovering around 25th in the league in PK. Good to see we've killed the last 13 penalties.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

sorry FLEX no sympy for the Hawks and trying spin this supposed plight

Pre-season pick was DUCKS as the champs and I'll stick by that.

Also, thx Hurricanes! Wings and Flyers now control their own destiny!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



El Dandy said:


> Penguins beating on a lot of bad teams there. That list is a who's who of who gives a fuck.
> 
> Only quality wins I see on that list are against the Flyers and maybe Nashville.


Haha i hope this a joke.



Champ said:


> besides, playoff fleury gonna playoff fleury :troll


Yeah, it was all Fleury's fault they lost 4 2-1 games last season in the 1st round vs the Rangers.

Not to mention, the year before he was solid as well, since Mike Bales took over as goalie coach he's been rock solid in net for the Pens in the playoffs.

We also have this young stud just incase.










:mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stad said:


> Haha i hope this a joke.


Who is good on there besides FLYERS and Preds? 

- NYR? pfff nah they aren't half as good as their record implies. Only thing they have going for them is Henrik and he's down this year. 
- NYI? nah under achievers of the year.
- Caps? Caps are paper champions, you should know this. 

I mean FLYERS beat the Caps easy just the other week and held their electric offense to 1 goal and our defense is Trash with a capital T. Should the Flyers make it, NHL will be on notice once we push them to the limit and maybe even take the series who knows. At the very least they will get hit and hit often by Gudas, Schenn, WAYNE and we'll wear them down for whomever gets them in rd 2.

They're a p bad faceoff team for a group that's supposed to be on some god level. G went 10-0 against Backstrom in the previous game and it won us the game, and when G wasn't in there winning draws Couturier was locking it down. They're not gonna win any kind of Stanly Cup so long as they can't win the key draws.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hawks been scoring an insane amount of goals lately....


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Detroit's next two games will be interesting.

I'm happy for Florida to clinch Division.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

man fuck this mark ass buster Jake Voracek.

Coach Hak should healthy scratch this fuckhead he has been the shits all year and I'm just tired of it.

EDIT: thank the christ child for Mason. This game should be 5-0 Detroit.

EDIT 2: srs fuck Voracek. Haven't hated a Flyer's player this much since Randy Jones.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Absolutely massive twin for the Leafs tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lottery Gods be good


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Panarin nearing 75 fucking points in his first NHL season. How the fuck does Chicago manage to sneak these guys in time and time again? I hate you. I fucking hate you.

:fuckthis


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



A$AP said:


> Panarin nearing 75 fucking points in his first NHL season. How the fuck does Chicago manage to sneak these guys in time and time again? I hate you. I fucking hate you.
> 
> :fuckthis


In fairness, he's gonna be 25. but still impressive nonetheless

The bright side is he's probably gonna be another guy they're gonna have to say seeya to once it comes contract renewal time (which is next year!)! He'll easily command 7 million. He signed a show me deal with Chicago for starters, so he's def gonna want to get paid by them.

Another piece of good news with his good season is that all the bonuses he's accumulating will count against Chicago's cap next year! Think there is a potential of roughly 2.5 million!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Go to hell, Flex. 

:fuckthis


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Watching this Leafs/Flyers game, you would think it's the Leafs who are playing at home and battling for their playoff lives and it's the Flyers who are dead last.

Disgraceful effort from the Flyers over the last 4+ games.


EDIT: FUCK YOU VORACEK another goal against as a result of his turnover. Am I the only one watching this, surely the office sees this? How many times do I have to see an odd man goal scored against and then the replay shows it's a result of #93 ? and we're gonna be paying this lazy bum who can't hit the broad side of a barn 8+ million?! FUCK. ARE WE INSANE?

I hope we don't protect him in the expansion draft and some teams bails us out of his terrible contract. Such a completely worthless player.

Glad these jobbers are getting booed off the ice. Pathetic.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



El Dandy said:


> In fairness, he's gonna be 25. but still impressive nonetheless
> 
> The bright side is he's probably gonna be another guy they're gonna have to say seeya to once it comes contract renewal time (which is next year!)! He'll easily command 7 million. He signed a show me deal with Chicago for starters, so he's def gonna want to get paid by them.
> 
> Another piece of good news with his good season is that all the bonuses he's accumulating will count against Chicago's cap next year! Think there is a potential of roughly 2.5 million!





A$AP said:


> Go to hell, Flex.
> 
> :fuckthis


:lmao

Would read again/10. Sounds like you guys need another taste of Chicago this playoff season. :kane3

In reply to your post, it won't matter. We'll then go find Panarin 2.0 and win our fifth cup next year. We aren't losing again until Kane gets put away for a crime, Toews retires, and/or Keith incurs a life time ban for killing people on the ice.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



El Conquistador said:


> :lmao
> 
> Would read again/10. Sounds like you guys need another taste of Chicago this playoff season. :kane3
> 
> In reply to your post, it won't matter. We'll then go find Panarin 2.0 and win our fifth cup next year. We aren't losing again until Kane gets put away for a crime, Toews retires, and/or Keith incurs a life time ban for killing people on the ice.


Acting like the Hawks found Panarin :ti

Panarin had many suitors. However, much like the fans of Chicago, Panarin is a front runner and cherry picked the Hawks.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Yeah, I didn't much about him tbf. My buddy told me last year during the first round that he was outscoring Ilya Kovalchuk and that we should get him. I said "kewl, grab me another beer".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Guys, the Leafs could have clinched first place last night but blew it :crying:

Flyers playing like they got nothing to play for. God undressed like a bunch of skanks .


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I see the Rangers tanking Saturday's game against Detroit to get a matchup with Florida.

As a Bruins fan, I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



THH said:


> I see the Rangers tanking Saturday's game against Detroit to get a matchup with Florida.
> 
> As a Bruins fan, I really hope I'm wrong.


They've got Raanta in net with Zuccarello/Stalberg/McDonagh/Girardi/Lundqvist all out. :lmao I mean it ain't over til it's over but...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Well, we just needed one of Boston or Detroit to take a regulation L and they both did; also Detroit keeps the streak alive via the back door lel

Now FLYERS have 2 games to pick up 2 points. Win today and we're in. That's it. If Lavy were still here he tell the group to play with some fucking jam.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Playoffs almost here :trips5


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

can someone not named jim make a playoffs thread so someone besides JIM can change the thread titles?



no im not volunteering. :cudi


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> can someone not named jim make a playoffs thread so someone besides JIM can change the thread titles?
> 
> 
> 
> no im not volunteering. :cudi


Let me get this straight: You're saying you don't want the playoff thread title to be Toronto Maple Leafs related?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> can someone not named jim make a playoffs thread so someone besides JIM can change the thread titles?
> 
> 
> 
> no im not volunteering. :cudi


He's an admin so good luck with that. :mj


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Happy for Red wings to keep their streak alive 

It kinda amuses me how Bruins most likely will be out. They really gotta get their game together for next season.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

ALL ABOARD THE WAYNE TRAIN

Suck it, Boston!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Boston Bruins have been eliminated from Stanley Cup Playoffs contention

:mark:

:cheer


:bow


:cozy:cozy:cozy:cozy:cozy

:buried


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

15 minutes till we clinch first place :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Really hoping my Canucks can land a top 3 pick.

Auston Matthews would look damn good in a Canucks jersey, with fellow American Brock Boeser on his wing.

-_drools-_


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Steve Black Man said:


> Really hoping my Canucks can land a top 3 pick.
> 
> Auston Matthews would look damn good in a Canucks jersey, with fellow American Brock Boeser on his wing.
> 
> -_drools-_


Don't even joke like that plz.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

LEAFS fans, thoughts on having an 80% chance of not getting Auston Matthews?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Don't even joke like that plz.


Your Leafs put so much effort into stripping their team down to nothing and going full tank, and yet you still only have a 20% chance of landing #1 and drafting Matthews :lol

Blame the Oilers for that one :eva2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> LEAFS fans, thoughts on having an 80% chance of not getting Auston Matthews?


Certainly better than teams ranked 15 to 30 that have a 100% chance of not getting Auston Matthews. You do the best you can.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

The bottom 3 teams are now officially locked down.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Leafs, LOL


First pick doesn't always mean shit, just look at the fucking Oilers.

Red Wings draft high as fuck and watch us fly muthafuckas.


WHAT'S UP, BABS, LOL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Matthews or Laine plz :dance2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Matthews or Laine plz :dance2


here's what Laine did yesterday to get game tied and to give his team chance to win it overtime, which they did:






Love the series between these two teams because Laine is in 1 team & Aho & Puljujärvi are in the other team. The 3 guys who were in big roles in U20 tournament in january.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

It's been speculated for a a few weeks, but Datsyuk is quitting the NHL and is going home to Russia. Doesn't flat out say he's retiring, just leaving the NHL so that obv means he'll sign with the KHL.

Reading that this will kind of fuck with the Wings cap next year; between Datsyuk, Franzen, Weiss, Kindl Detroit may have roughly 13 million tied up in dead cap space.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES???*



RetepAdam. said:


> Gotta discount points for shootout wins and overtime losses.
> 
> Going by 1976-77 rules, the Caps would be 41-13-4, giving them 86 points and putting them on pace for 121-122 points (118-119 if we're cutting it off at 80 games to make it an even comparison).
> 
> As is, they're on pace for about 130 points. I doubt they finish with much more than 120.


Caps finished with 120 exactly lololol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Playoffs are set :mark:

Prediction time!!!!

- DAL over MIN in 6
- CHI over STL in 4
- ANA over NSH in 7 (really looking forward to this series)
- SJ over LA in 6

- FLA over NYI in 7
- DET over TB in 6
- WSH over PHI in 5
- PIT over NYR in 5


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I'm a Blues fan. I'll come out and say that first. But Hawks over Blues in four? I know we are historically bad in playoffs, but a sweep?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm a Blues fan. I'll come out and say that first. But Hawks over Blues in four? I know we are historically bad in playoffs, but a sweep?


yup and they're gonna take all four of those losses right on the chin :sundin2

somebody is gonna get swept, but I'm a homer so I'm not picking my FLYERS to be that team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Who I want

1. Mathews
2. Laine
3. Pulju
4. Dubois

I am uncertain on Chychrun right now


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

also

WSH over PHI- I would pick Philly over any east team besides WSH/PIT
PIT over NYR
FLA over NYI
TB over DET

DAL over MIN
CHI over STL
ANA over NSH
LA over SJ


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

*Eastern Conference*
Panthers over Islanders in 6
Red Wings over Lightning in 7
Capitals over Flyers in 5
Penguins over Rangers in 7

Red Wings over Panthers in 7
Capitals over Penguins in 6

Capitals over Red Wings in 5

*Western Conference*
Stars over Wild in 5
Blues over Blackhawks in 6
Ducks over Predators in 6
Kings over Sharks in 7

Blues over Stars in 6
Kings over Ducks in 7

Blues over Kings in 6

*Stanley Cup Final*
Capitals over Blues in 7

-------
It's dumb to pick two teams that are known for early flameouts to make a deep run, but fuck it. This one seems like the most fun.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

- Death
- Taxes
- St. Louis Blues eliminated early

I'll gladly be wrong, tho, because anybody BUT Chicago.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> It's been speculated for a a few weeks, but Datsyuk is quitting the NHL and is going home to Russia. Doesn't flat out say he's retiring, just leaving the NHL so that obv means he'll sign with the KHL.
> 
> Reading that this will kind of fuck with the Wings cap next year; between Datsyuk, Franzen, Weiss, Kindl Detroit may have roughly 13 million tied up in dead cap space.


It'd be fitting for the streak to end after 25 years anyway. Especially when you consider how they got in this year. They just kind of fell in. 

Also, the Minnesota of this year has to be one of the weakest teams I've ever seen make the playoffs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Caps over Flyers in 5
Panthers over Isles in 6
Lightning over Wings in 6 jose)
Pens over Rangers in 6

Stars over Wild in 7
Ducks over Preds in 6
Blues over Blackhawks in 7
Kings over Sharks in 6


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Ed Snider 

NHL lost one of the best owners in the game.

Couldn't have asked for a better owner as a fan. Spared no expense in attempts to make the team he cared about so dearly better (as evident by demanding the signing and eventual buyout of Bryzgalov).

If/when the team wins the one game against Washington, it will be for him


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

wtf is Laine doing... the 6th semifinal in finnish league and the guy scored goal in last second to get game overtime. :lmao
shame his team didn't win the semifinal in overtime but they get one more opportunity tomorrow to advance finals.

Edit: here's the vid for it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for Wednesday, brahs. Hawks over Blues in 6 imo.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I am a Ducks fan this playoff season. Do it for Bieska pls roud


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Hoping the Canucks can land at least a tope 4 pick. One of Matthews, the two Fins, or Tkachuk would look good in a Canucks jersey.

I'm not entirely sold on Dubois. As much as we need an elite center prospect, does he really project to be that much better than McCann?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



obby said:


> I am a Ducks fan this playoff season. Do it for Bieska pls roud


:tripsscust



Have to wait until friday for the first game :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

just bet my life savings on Edmonton to win the draft lottery.

Safest bet in sports history.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Capitals over Flyers in 6
Penguins over Rangers in 5
Panthers over Islanders in 6
Lightning over Red Wings in 7

Stars over Wild in 6
Ducks over Predators in 6
Blackhawks over Blues in 6
Kings over Sharks in 5


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

NY Islanders in 6
Tampa Bay in 6
Washington in 5
Pittsburgh in 7
Dallas in 4
Chicago in 6
Anaheim in 6
Los Angeles in 7


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

wtf is this :lmao 










ovi's face has me :dead2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Oh hey, they selected Burns for the Sharks. I guess the desire to draw an animated version of the funniest looking guy on the team was the objective.

That HYPE video played for the kickoff to the playoffs rn got me so jazzed. 'kin hell LET IT ACTUALLY HAPPEN THIS SEASON. Eat a dick, Kings. The chance to avenge the embarrassment two seasons ago is there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

playoff hockey!!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Pls play Andrew Ladd. If you don't miss the birth of the kid for playoff hockey, then you can not be remembered as a true Blackhawk.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

When I become ruler of the universe, the first thing I am going is getting rid of the puck over the glass delay of game penalty for skaters. Goalies could still get called for it, but no skaters. Fucking hate that rule. St. Louis managed to kill off the Penalty in overtime, but that would have been a serious bullshit way to lost a playoff game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Not playoff hockey without the Hawks taking it to OT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*










Well that sucked. Would've been nice if the Hawks scored on one of their power play attempts. Think they were 0-for-5 or whatever the fuck it was, even had a 5-on-3 advantage at one point too and couldn't get it in.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I picked Blackhawks to take the series. (b/c this is the Blues we're talking about in the playoffs)

but I still marked for the L they took. :brodgers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Obfuscation said:


> I picked Blackhawks to take the series. (b/c this is the Blues we're talking about in the playoffs)
> 
> but I still marked for the L they took. :brodgers
































:brodgers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Jack too busy watching Kobe in LA to truly give me the finger. 8*D


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I just knew the Blues had it in them!

Also, :GHOST makes his playoff debut tonight :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

K Washington, feel free to stop fucking around.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Sean C nooooooooooooooooooo we're fucked if he's out. Most important player on the team besides G.

also, good job WAYNE for beating the piss out of Wilson. Don't care that it cost us a PP, you can't just let shit like that happen with impunity.

also also, Hak pls take Voracek off the PP he is just killing any kind of cycling. We could be winning this game if our PP could get their shit together they have been horrendous since Voracek came back.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

grrrrr FUCK YOU VORACEK YOU CUNT I HOPE YOU GET RICKETS. FUCK!!!!!

god dammit I hate his guts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Dallas is definitly winning in 4.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

@AryaDark @Dub @KENNY 



A$AP said:


> wtf is this :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao



Obfuscation said:


> Oh hey, they selected Burns for the Sharks. I guess the desire to draw an animated version of the funniest looking guy on the team was the objective.
> 
> That HYPE video played for the kickoff to the playoffs rn got me so jazzed. 'kin hell LET IT ACTUALLY HAPPEN THIS SEASON. Eat a dick, Kings. The chance to avenge the embarrassment two seasons ago is there.


:woo Precisely what I was thinking concerning BURNS! :mark: Speaking of BURNS... BURNS! :mark: 

PAVELSKI! :mark: 2 GOALS, 3 SOG! :mark: :mark: :mark:

JONES! :mark: That one phenomenal save was crucial, obviously, ha, with the SHARKS winning 4-3. Those last 45 seconds or so were ridiculous. :lol

WARD! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

The first two Kings goals coming off of Sharks was certainly quite annoying. :lol 

BRAUN! :mark: DONSKOI! :mark: COUTURE! :mark: POLAK! :mark: 

As said before, quoting The Hound, "Fuck the King..." :aryha

:mark: :mark: :mark: SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I about crapped myself during the end but AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH VICTORY. PAVELSKI. 17 SECONDS IN THE THIRD. ALL HE NEEDS. GAME WINNER.

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Congrats, Deso and Sharks fans. They don't irk me the way other teams do.

_________

Let's all pls wish the Hawks to stay safe and repeat as champs. Say it with me: stay safe, Blackhawks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Haws finally score! :woo


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

That was an awesome game. Best game of the playoffs, imo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I'm glad I already called a sweep before the series began.

We got fucking smoked, as we deserved to.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> Congrats, Deso and Sharks fans. They don't irk me the way other teams do.


Thank you. 



El Conquistador said:


> That was an awesome game. Best game of the playoffs, imo.


I only saw the final period of that game but it was intense. Furious action. 

Congrats on the Hawks tying that series up!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Welp. Penguins really let that one get away from them. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*










Oh no.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Oh no.


:mj2

aww man Mase 

I forgive him. Trying to be creative to try and pin that on Voracek but i don't think I can do that level of mental gymnastics


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> wtf is this :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the closest Detroit is getting to the Cup this year.

:moody


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

@AryaDark @Dub @Obfuscation @KENNY

The SHARKS will be swimming up the California coast back to San Jose with a commanding 2-0 series lead after defeating the Los Angeles Kings Saturday evening by the score of 2-1! :woo

This was yet another punishingly physical game, with hits aplenty, and the Kings smashing one Shark after another. San Jose responded by dictating much of the pace. And once again JONES was remarkable to witness, a true "iron wall" of sorts against the fierce Kings offensive attacks, finally surrendering a goal fairly late in the 3rd period, but he made 25 saves out of 26 shots. 

Joe PAVELSKI netted the one goal of the opening period at 3:37 with a fine wrist shot that Jonathan Quick never saw due to an expert Tomas Hertl screen! :woo 

One of the scariest moments of the game was the second period assault spearheaded by Tanner Pearson and Jeff Carter, the latter of whom found the former's pass while splitting two defenders for a bold tip-in attempt. JONES, however, stood athwart History, yelling, "STOP!" 

The single most auspicious moment in the game for the SHARKS had to be when Milan Lucic and Tyler Toffoli took simultaneous penalties for the Kings--roughing and charging respectively--at 8:14 in the middle period, placing the Sharks at the distinct advantage of a 5-on-3 two-minute window of scoring possibility. A mere 30 seconds into the penalty period, Logan COUTURE found the net which was as open as the Grand Canyon following Quick's save of Pavelski's shot rebounded from the net, leaving the net vacant, and providing Couture with the perfect opportunity on which to pounce. 

The Kings' goal would come at 14:59 in the third period. A mad scrum broke out before the net, and the puck was perilously loose, with Vincent Lecavalier cashing in for the Kings, cutting the Sharks' lead in half and bringing the capacity Staples Center crowd back into the game. 

JONES, though, was practically downright indomitable--and physically, nearly truly insuperable. 

The SHARKS were the best road team in the NHL this season, which means that the true test is _now_, as they go home. :side:

Because aside from that, and the fact that the Sharks keep attempting to merely sit on leads, and that the Kings were clearly the better overall team over the latter 25-30 minutes or even more of Game 2, I'm quite certain that there is no way that the Sharks could ever lose a playoff series to the LA Kings while up in the series to such a...

Never mind...

The fact is, the Kings have five games in which to win four; the Sharks have five games in which to win two. Mathematically the Sharks have the upper hand. In a host of other areas, however, it comes down to what each team does in each game, each period, each line change. 

That said, the unheralded hero of these first two games is certainly Joe THORNTON. He is playing a consummate, 200-foot game, and utterly shutting down Anže Kopitar. Three cheers for Joe THORNTON! :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark:

Gonna have to use three television sets to watch GIANTS, WARRIORS and SHARKS Monday night, all starting within minutes of one another, with my mom. :sodone :lol :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

It's a bit troublesome that it kind of remains to be seen how well they'll play on home ice, HOWEVER, I'm really optimistic about the series now that SHARKS went two up early and on the road. Kings are a rough as hell team, so standing their ground on their turf was totally essential. Now if they can close this out in a sweep, whew, that'll be the absolute topper. But it's a must that they manage to secure a victory in one of these two games while in the Shark Tank. If they can split the difference to return on the road at 3-1, then this is still completely in their favor. 

Hats off to Jones in game two, without a doubt. Only goal that slipped by him was nearly at the very end and w/SO much pressure on him that it kind of was a foregone conclusion that a unit as efficient as Kings would manage to snake one by. Defense held up the entire game either way. (perhaps too much in Sharks own zone, but hey, stopping goals is what matters at the end of the day.) That's a huge W to celebrate. Feels good.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Sharks up 2-0 with home ice advantage......and I still have 0 confidence in them. It's the Sharks and the NHL Playoffs after all.

St. Louis and Chicago are going to beat the shit out of each other and then Dallas is going to pick up the pieces after sweeping Minnesota in an easy series and then getting to rest for a week.

Steve Mason is going to be on low light reels for the rest of his life.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

someone remind the kings that the playoffs started


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

There is going to be a murder in the Detroit - Tampa game tonight and I think Vegas has a prop bet on it. Drouin is currently sitting at -105 and Abdelkader is -110.. Should be exciting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Champ said:


> someone remind the kings that the playoffs started


They were down 0-3 to the Sharks couple years ago, not only did they win that series, they won the damn cup too. Anything can happen :shrug


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I know it's their home feed so there is really no expectation to be unbiased, but man the Duck's commentary team is horrendous. 

It's like 2 Jack Edwards' minus the enthusiasm and panache


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Gooning it up just like Big Daddy Snider would've wanted!

Hitching onto the winner of the DUCKS/PREDS series.

Go LAVY and former FLYER Legend Shea Weber -or- GO DUCKS because I've watched your scoreboard/games a lot over the last 2 years due to my apparent Getzlaf/Kesler fetish in fantasy hockey


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Work buddy calls me up at like 6:30, "Hey want to go to the Wild/Stars game in an hour, friend of mine has some tickets and can't go"

Not a bad turn of events.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I said this before and I will say it again. 

When I become sports czar, out skaters no longer get called for delay of game when flipping the puck over the boards. Hate this rule. 

6 minutes left in the third period of a tied game and the Kings get called for this. Thankfully they killed it off. And it's not like I am a Kings fan. Just hate this fucking rule.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

FUCK THE BLUES. CRAWFORD IS ABOUT TO THROW DOWN ON ALL OF ST. LOUIS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

It's all over. We had a good run. I will forever be grateful for the success the Hawks have given the city. It's still a bitter ending.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Bummer. We've been down 3-1 before and have come back, but winning 2 in St. Louis to do that will be too much to ask methinks.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

pretty pls Blues end the Hawks! 

Don't fuck around like the Ducks did last year!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Conquistador said:


> It's all over. We had a good run. I will forever be grateful for the success the Hawks have given the city. It's still a bitter ending.





:woah The Hawks aren't done forever.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

You guys are all very cute thinking there's something teams are still playing for.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Good on the NHL for giving Shaw a 1-game suspension.

You can't be promoting about how the NHL is for everyone and _not_ punish that kind of shit.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

:GHOST Flyers playing with some jam again!

EDIT: hmmm still no Ghostbear smiley? Big daddy @JM you have the power to add smilies, no? If so, I was wondering if you could pls make







into :ghost it's my dying wish.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> :GHOST Flyers playing with some jam again!
> 
> EDIT: hmmm still no Ghostbear smiley? Big daddy @JM you have the power to add smilies, no? If so, I was wondering if you could pls make
> 
> ...


:ghost?

What does this post have to do with the Draft Lottery?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> :ghost?
> 
> What does this post have to do with the Draft Lottery?


because maybe the team who WINS the draft lottery aka Toronto Maple Leafs can get a dynamic offensive wunderkind from America like :ghost

EDIT: JM making dreams come true!!! Thx!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

GHOST


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Philadelphia just prolonging the inevitable.

Just shortened their golf season by a few days.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

pretty please Blues and Sharks don't pull a Blues and Sharks and choke.

pretty please KO the Hawks and Kings.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

@Obfuscation

:mark: :mark: :mark: PAVELSKI :mark: :mark: :mark: JONES :mark: :mark: :mark: BURNS

:mark: :mark: :mark: SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Down with the monarchy! Finish off the Kings Friday night! :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Three PP goals to make up for the failure of scoring on those in Game 3. :mark:

They split the difference at home, I'll accept it. Now just one more to go. That was said the last time they played Kings in the playoffs, but this time they finish it. SHARKS.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

glad to see Sharks & Florida won their games.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Red Wings are ut ut ut ut


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Blow a 2-0 series lead at home brehs


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Overtime challenge Hossa - Stastny


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Hockey is entertaining. (HawksvBlues)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Patrick Kane why is he so blessed

Blues pls don't do this :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Not done yet. bama4


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

That probably was Datsyuks last game in NHL.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

it's alright the kings will win the next 3 :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Banez said:


> That probably was Datsyuks last game in NHL.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*










Neuvy oh my 44 save shut out!

In all my years as a Flyers fan, I've never seen a goalie wearing orange and black steal a playoff game. Had always read about this kind of thing but had never seen it with my owns eyes for my own team!

Happy this team didn't just roll over and die like I thought they would. Making the 120 point team and preordained Eastern Conference champions work for it.

Also, fuck Jake Voracek.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

PLS HAWKS PLS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

@Obfuscation

JOE MVPAVELSKI with his 5th goal of the series, his 31st career playoff goal! :woo 

For a while it looked like it was going to be a romp. Game 5's first period was all Sharks, who boasted a commanding 3-0 lead... And by the time the second period concluded, that lead had evaporated, and the game became a maddening, exasperating 3-3 tie. :lol 

And yet MARTIN JONES would not be denied, following the difficulties of the second period. He was the apprentice to Jonathan Quick's master, and it was Jones who came to Staples Center to mind the Sharks' net and helped guide the Sharks to a 5-0 record between regular season games and playoff games at Staples Center. :banderas Such a stupendous story! :mark: 

JOONAS DONSKOI! :mark: That drive for that one SOG, coming back around the net, muscling his way past Drew Doughty, and scoring the goal and with assists from LOGAN COUTURE and BRENT BURNS! :mark: DONSKOI's second goal of the game was immense as well, wresting away the "momentum" of the game after the Kings came roaring back to tie it all up 3-3. :mark: 

MELKER KARLSSON! :mark: Sweet empty-netter! :mark: 

SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark: They have exorcised the demons! :mark: :mark: :mark: :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :dance :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dance2 :dance2 :dance2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I said it earlier, needs to be reiterated:






It'll only grow from here once I see the success continue. Demons exercised, Kings beheaded, SHARKS SEASON.

SHARKS


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

the sound of the LA Kings window slamming shut :sundin


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Glad Sharks won. Was hoping Florida to win too.. and Dallas. Why is Washington losing to Flyers?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

so i guess corsi doesn't mean shit anymore considering the #1 possession team got their asses handed to them in the first round.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

The sound of both the Kings and Rangers window's slamming shut :sundin 

Can't believe they both went out before the Flyers! Smug King's fans acted like they got a straight heist from us when we gave them Vinny and Schenn lel

These teams are not gonna be in good shape. Some bad trades, some terrible contracts, not enough young talent on ELC's who can counter balance said bad contracts, and lack of high draft picks to help re-stock the cupboard. They'll both still be playoff caliber obv, but their days of getting the main event Stanley Cup push are over!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

lot of action in 2nd period between Preds & Ducks and the commentary in studio talk about fucking hairstyles in 2nd break? :lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Time to see if the Hawks gon' Hawks or if The Blues are going to start going blue from their customary post season choke. 

I do see the west coming down to Blues/Sharks though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Chicago lives to fight another day.

That one stat they posted. Damn. Chicago has played 30 more games than the next closest team over the past 6 years. Honestly a little surprized it wasn't more.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Chicago making things interesting!

My only claim to fame is my championship Preds and they are blowing it! We had them 2-0. Man, this is hard to take. I hope we can pull it out. I want Chicago/Preds. I want another shot at them in the playoffs, it was great last season.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Tarasenko with 0:08 of PP ice time.

Ken Hitchcock, everybody!

He should've been let go after last year, so I half expect him to still be employed if/when the Blues choke again. Too much talent to be going out in the 1st round every year


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Hawks! :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Smell ya later, Flyers!

Great year for what was supposed to be a lame duck season and we hung with the supposed GOAT team without our 2nd best dman and shut down C.

:ghost oh my and can't say it enough he was our 4th best dman prospect entering the year. Can you imagine living in a world where :ghost Provorov Sanheim and Morin all live up their potential!?

I hope Washington beats Pittsburgh but I don't like their chances. Will be interesting to see how the refs call the series seeing as both teams are always the beneficiary of calls. It's really lame that the ECF is happening in Round 2 not a fan of the playoff format.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Please let The Wild stay alive and come back and beat Dallas. Anyone but Dallas.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Game 7 tomorrow :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

goodnight Panthers but no big deal they will be better because of this.

This is a team that is built to last the next decade+; tank commander Dale Tallon has built another juggernaut.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Shame Panthers didn't get further.. but they got good foundation to build on.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Another gold medal for Team Finland :mark: Pulju with the hat trick :mark:


meanwhile in Nashville it's about time to go big or go home. very likely the latter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

If St. Louis loses today you really need to put the blame on Hitchcock.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Seabrook OT winner, watch


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

30 mins boys and girls, what a comeback story Lets go Hawks :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Cleavage said:


> Seabrook OT winner, watch


Highly likely. I will also be placing a bet on a Toews goal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Breadman is gonna bake the Blues tonight like a German in a 1941 Polish ghetto.

Too soon?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Kane OT goal, or if blues win im guessing Tarasenko


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



LM2 said:


> Kane OT goal, or if blues win im guessing Tarasenko


Hard to score from the bench!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Could I ever use a pair of Nashville wins.. Would really help my playoff draft. Sir Anderson looks rather sharp in a limited sample so far tonight. Hoping Nashville can get into a position to move him side to side especially on the power play.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Chicago is gonna kill my bracket if they can't beat the choke artists. I can move pretty much into first in my league with a Chicago win and an Anaheim win. Took Chicago in 7 and the Ducks in 6. Anybody else doing the NHL.com bracket challenge?

I got the Sharks winning the cup.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

This blues hawks game so intense


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

This game so far. bama4


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I'm sweating watching this game, because of the game and the damn humidity (I have my windows open).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

:mj2

Had a feeling they'd lose once the puck bounced off both posts at the end there.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Champs that aren't the Hawks :done

or the Kings :done

or even the fucking Bruins :sodone


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

HORSE SHIT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Somewhere, Somehow, Someone cheated and paid for the Hawks to lose. That puck was rigged that bounced off both posts.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

well my bracket is screwed lol, what a game tho


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724799410593374208


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

This basically all but confirms the Hawks as the Spurs of the NHL.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

BLUES I knew it I always had faith!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Game was 10/10. Glad to see my Blues not choke it up.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

lol @ Ducks not being able to finish Preds in 6th game. Come on Preds, take down the 7th too!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I am shocked the Preds won that. Going up 2-0 on the road only to give back the next 3. Shame.

Guys the draft lottery is in 4 days or something. I'm nervous.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

silly that Round 2 will start before Preds/Ducks Game 7 but oh well what can you do.

PREDICTIONS:

Blues over Stars in 6
Ducks/Preds over Sharks in 7

Isles over Lightning in 6
Penguins over Capitals in 6

REALLY hope I'm wrong on the Caps/Pens series because FUCK Pittsburgh, but they've been the best team in the NHL for the last 2 months, made the Rangers look like a job team, and won the season series against the Caps this year.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

:mj2

http://www.tsn.ca/must-see/video/mu...larry-brooks-in-profanity-laced-tirade~857183


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> :mj2
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/must-see/video/mu...larry-brooks-in-profanity-laced-tirade~857183


Brooks with that HEAT

His exchanges with Torts were always top tier :lmao


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARhVC8uEbQU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU8CJQiAycI


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

NHL 17 Cover vote gimmick revealed:


























:Out

I guess being one of the 8 choices makes sense seeing as Jake is like a real life EASHL player: puck hog, always offsides, poor decision making, takes ill advised shots, force cross crease passes, turnover machine, and doesn't give a flying fuck about back checking. But still EA... why?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> NHL 17 Cover vote gimmick revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it came down to either him or Krejci, and maybe Palat from the Czech team. Those three are really the only names from that team that could realistically be on the cover. 

Barkov, Pavelski, McDavid and Hedman imo. 



Game 7 tonight :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I guess it came down to either him or Krejci, and maybe Palat from the Czech team. Those three are really the only names from that team that could realistically be on the cover.
> 
> Barkov, Pavelski, McDavid and Hedman imo.
> 
> ...


Jagr imo. They put old pizza tits Brodeur on the cover, so why not Jagr if it had to be a Czech?

EDIT: n/m Barkov is there. I guess you can't have 2 from the same team unless they're on the Hawks.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> Jagr imo. They put old pizza tits Brodeur on the cover, so why not Jagr if it had to be a Czech?
> 
> EDIT: n/m Barkov is there. I guess you can't have 2 from the same team unless they're on the Hawks.


Jagr's not announced for the team yet, but yeah, Jagr on the cover would be great. 


and Barkov is Finnish m8 :cudi


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jagr's not announced for the team yet, but yeah, Jagr on the cover would be great.
> 
> 
> and Barkov is Finnish m8 :cudi


yeah m8 I was talking about their NHL teams not national teams. I know their intent was pick a guy from each WC team, but Jagr and Barkov are both Panthers and EA wouldn't have had 2/8 peoples being from the same team (unless they were HAWKS cause they have HAWKS bias).

but yeah it's moot as apparently Jagr won't play nationally anymore (I didn't know this until now)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> yeah m8 I was talking about their NHL teams not national teams. Jagr and Barkov are both Panthers and EA wouldn't have had 2/8 peoples being from the same team (unless they were HAWKS cause they have HAWKS bias)


oh yeah, my bad.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> NHL 17 Cover vote gimmick revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't know nicolas cage played hockey

it's too bad there's no canadian teams in the playoffs so canadian ratings are way down, they're missing some great games

tomorrow is the start of another series of washington sucks theater


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

they just allowed a blatant fucking high stick goal. :lmao


fuck this bullshit. the call on bieksa was shit too, but this is just overbearing by the refs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> they just allowed a blatant fucking high stick goal. :lmao
> 
> 
> fuck this bullshit. the call on bieksa was shit too, but this is just overbearing by the refs.


lel that was a good goal :lmao 

at best you can argue it was inconclusive

Don't blame the refs, LUCK. Not the refs fault the Ducks may blow a 3-2 series lead for the 4th straight year. but it's not over yet still plenty left to play!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

:bieksa at the first period


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

preds doing dirty as fucking shit to stop us from scoring near the net. :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

congrats pred fans


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

and for the 4th consecutive year the Anaheim Ducks have choked a 3-2 series lead.

bet BB keeps his job


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

:bieska for life


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> and for the 4th consecutive year the Anaheim Ducks have choked a 3-2 series lead.
> 
> bet BB keeps his job


They're idiots if they keep him.

I also think they will.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

he's gone.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> and for the 4th consecutive year the Anaheim Ducks have choked a 3-2 series lead.
> 
> bet BB keeps his job


How many KKK bastards were cheering for Nashville in the Pond? I ask because I am mad as FUCK!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> congrats pred fans


I can't help myself, so i have to remind you of that moment when you were gloating over Preds losing 2-0 lead in the series against Ducks :ha

Better luck next year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Banez said:


> I can't help myself, so i have to remind you of that moment when you were gloating over Preds losing 2-0 lead in the series against Ducks :ha
> 
> Better luck next year.


for good reason. we played like the better team.


and we played like the better team tonight, which is why we outshot the preds 37-20, which is why we dominated 40 straight minutes, which is why we were getting great opportunity after great opportunity. shit just didn't go our way, it happens. washington lost to philly in game 5 in a similar situation, luckily for them they got shit done early in the series and it didn't cost them. we didn't get it done in games 1 and 2 and it cost us. 

i can't knock them for the way they played tonight because they outright controlled the game. sometimes the bounces(or high sticks) just don't go your way. :toomanykobes


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> for good reason. we played like the better team.
> 
> 
> and we played like the better team tonight, which is why we outshot the preds 37-20, which is why we dominated 40 straight minutes, which is why we were getting great opportunity after great opportunity. shit just didn't go our way, it happens. washington lost to philly in game 5 in a similar situation, luckily for them they got shit done early in the series and it didn't cost them. we didn't get it done in games 1 and 2 and it cost us.


Winning team is is the one that makes more goals though. 37 shots and you guys only scored 1 goal.

I've seen teams win games where they defend over 90% of times. It's not impossible. But there's always next year. Ducks will rise again, i'm sure of it. I'd personally would prefer to them to ditch that head coach out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Banez said:


> Winning team is is the one that makes more goals though. 37 shots and you guys only scored 1 goal.
> 
> I've seen teams win games where they defend over 90% of times. It's not impossible. But there's always next year. Ducks will rise again, i'm sure of it. I'd personally would prefer to them to ditch that head coach out.


oh predators defense was alright, but rinne was the difference. he stepped up and shut the door and they had a few bounces bounce away on us on rebounds. again, shit happens. 1 goal on 37 shots, but anyone that watched the game knows the chances were there. they shut out the middle, but perry still got good chances(which i would have loved if he converted) and they were crashing the net hard in the third.


and yes, i also want bruce out as soon as possible. the turn around was fine, but his inability to go far in playoff series is becoming ridiculous at this point.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Original 6 team and 11x Stanley Cup champion Detroit Red Wings will now be calling their home "Little Ceasars Arena"

:like


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

So glad the Preds managed to win in game 7. 

Some game are so ugly and yet we pull off the win, while other games look great until we implode at the end. Glad this went our way.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Fuck the NHL!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

can't see myself watching the lottery. i know edmonton will get mathews or laine because they get everyone. leafs will get #4 


2nd round picks

WSH
NYI
SJ
STL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Joff said:


> can't see myself watching the lottery. i know edmonton will get mathews or laine because they get everyone. leafs will get #4
> 
> 
> 2nd round picks
> ...


Joff, Mitch Marner's playoff stats so far:

14 games	
15 goals
22 assists
37 points
+ 24 rating

Discuss.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Joff, Mitch Marner's playoff stats so far:
> 
> 14 games
> 15 goals
> ...


Thank god Arizona took the big center lol

Mitch has outperformed him badly


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Joff said:


> Thank god Arizona took the big center lol
> 
> Mitch has outperformed him badly


Ya I went to game 3 of that 4 game sweep for the KNIGHTS.

Strome is a little bitch.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Ya I went to game 3 of that 4 game sweep for the KNIGHTS.
> 
> Strome is a little bitch.


I would have taken marner hanifin provorov over him


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Coyotes could have had the entire Domi-Dvorak-Marner line

Strome should still be alright, tho. Good size, good skill, and a C.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Strome will be fine.

His biggest issue was skating, but it's better now.



Joff said:


> I would have taken marner hanifin provorov over him


Like I said, Strome will be fine, but I agree. I still don't know how Strome went before Hanifin, who I thought would have been 3rd overall, to be honest... I know Arizona has Oliver Ekman-Larsson on the left side, but BPA... I think that'll be Hanifin really soon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

http://streamable.com/tw2m

Highlight of the game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

that was a good game. the new format is trash though. seeing the top 2 teams in points play in 1 semi while the 5th and 6th are playing in another is awful


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Ducks fans rejoice: BB has been fired!

MacLean has to be a front runner to get the job


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I'm not a fan of the bracket format either @Joff.

Guys, tomorrow is the draft lottery and I'm a nervous wreck. Can't eat. Can't sleep. Please comfort me.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I'm not a fan of the bracket format either @Joff.
> 
> Guys, tomorrow is the draft lottery and I'm a nervous wreck. Can't eat. Can't sleep. Please comfort me.


I'm gonna tell you the same thing I told my gf when the ramsay and reek scenes happened on game of thrones



Just don't watch baby. You won't be able to handle it. 



It's gonna be

1. Montreal
2. Edmonton 
3. Buffalo Ottawa or Boston 



4. Toronto







The sooner you accept it the easier it'll be


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> Ducks fans rejoice: BB has been fired!
> 
> MacLean has to be a front runner to get the job


rejoice after that playoff fuckery? no thanks. it was obvious he was going to be fired after the loss, if i wanted to rejoice i would have rejoiced then. they contemplated firing him earlier in the year, no idea why y'all didn't think it was a foregone conclusion at this point.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

You answered the question in your own post:



Magic said:


> firing him earlier in the year


They let a guy who won 1 game in October keep his job. That's excusable if you're a rebuilding team, but not when there were cup aspirations. 

Great, they turned it around and won games just like we all knew they would, but they choked again when it mattered most because they insisted upon themselves that BB was the guy for 2015-16. 

It was obvious he should've been fired in October, but wasn't. Is it really that much of a stretch of the imagination to think that an organization who let a 1-9 coach keep his job also let that same guy stay another year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



El Dandy said:


> You answered the question in your own post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. not every organization fires the coach that takes them to WCF at the beginning of the year. :toomanykobes


our choke last year was a lot worse than this year because we actually showed up to game 7 this year and played up to our standards. we just didn't win, that's the way it goes sometimes. last year we came out awfully and just got behind big early on, this year we went down but outplayed them for the majority of the game and just couldnt get the win.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Magic said:


> yes. not every organization fires the coach that takes them to WCF at the beginning of the year. :toomanykobes


Usually organizations that make a Conference Final win more than 1 game in the first month of the following season 

:toomanykobes


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

At least Boudreau is finally gone. Ducks will have a chance to be legitimate contenders now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

As a die hard, long time Red Wings fan, I can't fucking believe we went from a prestigious building like Joe Louis Arena to a fucking joke and a half in Little Caesars Arena.

They have also changed the Red Wings logo on the top of the building to the Little Caesars logo (arena is currently being built, the concept has changed with the new gay name).

I like how it's going to bring in a lot of money, but, fuck sakes, what a gay ass name.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

PREDS

We need to get a game 1 win.

1-0 right now. Come on. Hold the line!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

More like SHARKS.

JOEL FECKING WARD

COUTURE too

That 3rd period :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

@AryaDark @Joff @Magic 



Obfuscation said:


> More like SHARKS.
> 
> JOEL FECKING WARD
> 
> ...


Quite. 

And such a night!--

Captained by the Wizardly WARD... 

For he was the tip of the SHARKS' SWORD!

Like the _Testudo_ Formation, the SHARKS employed the Turtle;

Forged by pain and feral fire, most indelibly championed by HERTL;

Recompense for the dethroning of clan-Kings, these Fins Fight For Their Future!--

If the beastly brutes from Nashville bleed, the Sharks can slay them, according to COUTURE!

Tributes sought at a high price by glorious deeds of young men must outlast their bones;

Battle-hardened fighter wage defensive combat in his bill-blades and byrnies, his war-dress, JONES!

And in the epic tale on which this post is loosely based, loyalty is foremost among virtues by which Beowulf is guided

Watching this game at the SHARK TANK, in awe must one be of grand Stanley Cup playoff hockey, with so much left to be decided​
I like the Preds, and RINNE was tremendous for the first two periods, but what an atmosphere in downtown San Jose! :woo

I'm still waving my SHARKS rally towel! :woo :woo :woo

SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

If the Sharks go to to the Cup Final, will all of Deso's teams have gone to the championship in the past year (excluding the one sport where he, himself, went to the Super Bowl)?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

:mark: @DesolationRow :mark:


im cheering for the sharks from here on out


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

GAME 7 TONIGHT LEAFS FANS

Anybody but Columbus, Carolina, and Jersey; pls keep Auston out of the Metro.

1. Canucks
2. Maple Leafs
3. Jets


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I can't handle this. How do Edmonton fans do this every year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I can't handle this. How do Edmonton fans do this every year.


Win?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Win?


Be at the bottom of the standings, hoping for a draft lottery win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Catalanotto said:


> As a die hard, long time Red Wings fan, I can't fucking believe we went from a prestigious building like Joe Louis Arena to a fucking joke and a half in Little Caesars Arena.
> 
> They have also changed the Red Wings logo on the top of the building to the Little Caesars logo (arena is currently being built, the concept has changed with the new gay name).
> 
> I like how it's going to bring in a lot of money, but, fuck sakes, what a gay ass name.


I like this new association of a Detroit team with cheap garbage. What is more Detroit than that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Catalanotto said:


> As a die hard, long time Red Wings fan, I can't fucking believe we went from a prestigious building like Joe Louis Arena to a fucking joke and a half in Little Caesars Arena.
> 
> They have also changed the Red Wings logo on the top of the building to the Little Caesars logo (arena is currently being built, the concept has changed with the new gay name).
> 
> I like how it's going to bring in a lot of money, but, fuck sakes, what a gay ass name.


Illitch is the founder of Little Ceasars. That could have been for forseen lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> I can't handle this. How do Edmonton fans do this every year.


Having gone through this once before in 2007, I can offer some advice:

Just take some deep breaths and try to keep your nerves imo

Leafs are swimming in unfamiliar waters this year. Yes, the experts say they've been punching above their weight and they couldn't keep up with Oilers and Sabres of the world, but don't listen to these supposed pundits. They're the top seed for a reason. The game isn't played on the ice; it's played in the bingo tumbler drum thing!

The entire season comes down to tonight. Win today, and LEAFS Nation will walk together forever. THIS IS WHAT YOU PLAY FOR. 

If you need to be PUMPED UP a little more, this song always does this trick for me: It's a little ditty from Canadian singer-songwriter-DOA/nWo member Bryan Adams:






(lel @ 0:24 Sundin WANTS that cup)


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> If the Sharks go to to the Cup Final, will all of Deso's teams have gone to the championship in the past year (excluding the one sport where he, himself, went to the Super Bowl)?


He must be cheating! :surprise: Hogging all those championships. 

I jinxed the Preds. I am a failure!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Hockey gods, please help your son, Jesus Price, out tonight and give the Habs a top-3 pick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



McQueen said:


> I like this new association of a Detroit team with cheap garbage. What is more Detroit than that.



LOL





JM said:


> Illitch is the founder of Little Ceasars. That could have been for forseen lol.


Of course, but, you would still hope it wouldn't go that way. I mean, I would be okay with LC as a sponsor, but, to put it in the name, well, fuck, everyone is laughing right now. It makes the arena sound like a place 10 year olds hang out and play in the fucking balls.


:crying:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

http://nhllotterysimulator.com/lottery.html

My gawd, this version is even more agonising to use than the one click version.

Several times for me the Leafs were winning after the first 3 balls and then the fucking Canucks and even Boston swooped into #1 on the last ball


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I will be rolling around, laughing if Toronto doesn't get first pick. I hope they don't LOLOLOL


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

I don't want the Leafs to lose the 1st overall pick as much as I just really want to see the Oilers get it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Catalanotto said:


> I will be rolling around, laughing if Toronto doesn't get first pick. I hope they don't LOLOLOL


We have an 80% chance of not getting it so I'm not sure it's roll on the ground worthy. I will still by crying tho. Naturally.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

LOL


I just hate the Leafs and it's weird because I can't really explain why....I just do for some reason.

First picks obviously don't help Edmonton much though haha


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Catalanotto said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> I just hate the Leafs and it's weird because I can't really explain why....I just do for some reason.
> ...


Save your hate for the Bruins!

Or bendy straws. Like what the hell? Those piss me off so much.

Or board games that are missing pieces. Where the hell did they all go?! I did not even play that much. Who keeps eating all the pieces? Fuckers.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*



Kuja said:


> Save your hate for the Bruins!
> 
> Or bendy straws. Like what the hell? Those piss me off so much.
> 
> Or board games that are missing pieces. Where the hell did they all go?! I did not even play that much. Who keeps eating all the pieces? Fuckers.


LOL!

Oh, I don't like the Bruins, either, so, we good there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

Guys we did it.

I would like to thank each of you, all you little people on www.wrestlingforum.com for the support throughout the season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 NHL Draft Lottery Discussion Thread*

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

IT'S LEAFS, AUSTON!

IT'S LEAFS, AUSTON!

IT WAS LEAFS ALL ALONG, AUSTON!

No Matthews or Laine in the Metro big sigh of relief


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

*LEAFS* tho


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Leaf fans erupted on my facebook feed talking Stanley cup.

Edmonton got 1st overall pick how many times now and look how well they are doing, amirite LOL


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

too bad they got babcock.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Catalanotto said:


> amirite


no


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

umad bro?

Leaf fans mad.

You don't have to be, I am just pointing out the obvious. First round picks are great, but, that doesn't mean your team will be lifting a cup within the next few years.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

GO LEAFS GO! Now we sign Stamkos in the summer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Catalanotto said:


> umad bro?
> 
> Leaf fans mad.
> 
> You don't have to be, I am just pointing out the obvious. First round picks are great, but, that doesn't mean your team will be lifting a cup within the next few years.


How could I possibly be mad right now lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726569411952386051


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Catalanotto said:


> You don't have to be, I am just pointing out the obvious. First round picks are great, but, that doesn't mean your team will be lifting a cup within the next few years.


Unfortunately, Matthews projects way better than every Oiler 1st overall pick but cept McDavid. He could be a better Kopitar, and we see how important Kopitar is to the Kings.

Leafs also don't have a ********* named Dallas Eakins behind the bench to help ruin players and they also have competent front office unlike the Oilers.

Obv still work to be done, but the Leafs are well on their way to being competitive in 2-3 years.

They have 3 blue chip forwards and a blue chip dman. They need to get 2 more dmen and a goalie now. I'm sure they'll be in the Stamkos mix this summer and give him 10 million, and that will be a colossal mistake so I hope for Leafs fans the management stick with the process. Let the Rangers be stupid and give Stamkos that contract and cripple themselves cap wise.

At least we don't have to read Leafs fans try and convince the world Nazem Kadri is #1 center like they insisted once upon a time! They finally have one!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

LEAFS GOING TO PLAYOFFS IN 2020! :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

LEAFS = Laughable Even After First Selection


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



McQueen said:


> LEAFS = Laughable Even After First Selection


Shots fired. :ghost


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

The L also stands for Last and Losers

Why is there such a fanbase for the worst fucking team in the league on here? No one gives a fuck about the Jacksonville Jaguars during NFL season, why should anyone give a shit about the leafs?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



JM said:


> How could I possibly be mad right now lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726569411952386051




LOL


I hoped Winnipeg would have swooped up and taken #1 , but, oh well. The draft lottery is constantly boring for me because my team is tanking, but, still don't suck enough to have to ever worry about being a part of the draft lottery, haha.


I hate the Leafs, but, I am happy for the fans who aren't stupid enough to jump to conclusions and be screaming STANLEY CUP 2017. As much as I would like to see the Leafs burn, they are definitely on the road to not being such an embarrassing franchise, special thanks to some former Red Wings fellas :grin2:


My brother is a long time, die hard Leaf fan, but, as much as I love him, I still want his team to fail lol

An honest congrats, though, really. I feel as if Buffalo was robbed last year, and, was rooting for them to get the pick, even though they had little chance, but, the Leafs need help, their locker is mostly awful lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



McQueen said:


> The L also stands for Last and Losers
> 
> Why is there such a fanbase for the worst fucking team in the league on here? No one gives a fuck about the Jacksonville Jaguars during NFL season, why should anyone give a shit about the leafs?


Hello McQueen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Catalanotto said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> I hoped Winnipeg would have swooped up and taken #1 , but, oh well. The draft lottery is constantly boring for me because my team is tanking, but, still don't suck enough to have to ever worry about being a part of the draft lottery, haha.
> ...


Every fan base has idiots. If you lived in Alberta I'm sure Oiler fans would annoy you to. Not everyone is an idiot tho lulz. 

It's a process. This is just a step.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Leaf fans, though (not talking EVERY individual) are the worst because they still pay for garbage. You see other arenas with shit teams and the seats are empty. Air Canada Center hardly ever has empty seats. The prices are fucking retarded, over $300 for standing room, that's outrageous, but, people pay the money so nothing is done about it. When the Jays suck, you see a sea of blue chairs unoccupied. When the Leafs suck year after year, it's like people think this is 'their year' so they continue to buy seats. Lots of corporations, sure, but, damn, stop feeding the Leafs money when they suck....I go watch Red Wings games in Buffalo because I don't have to burn a hole in my wallet to pay for seats for multiple people. I would love to go to a Leafs/Red Wings game, but, fuck that bullshit, I would have to sell my life away to pay for multiple tickets. That's ass.

-_-


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Catalanotto said:


> Leaf fans, though (not talking EVERY individual) are the worst because they still pay for garbage. You see other arenas with shit teams and the seats are empty. Air Canada Center hardly ever has empty seats. The prices are fucking retarded, over $300 for standing room, that's outrageous, but, people pay the money so nothing is done about it. When the Jays suck, you see a sea of blue chairs unoccupied. When the Leafs suck year after year, it's like people think this is 'their year' so they continue to buy seats. Lots of corporations, sure, but, damn, stop feeding the Leafs money when they suck....I go watch Red Wings games in Buffalo because I don't have to burn a hole in my wallet to pay for seats for multiple people. I would love to go to a Leafs/Red Wings game, but, fuck that bullshit, I would have to sell my life away to pay for multiple tickets. That's ass.
> 
> -_-


eh I don't think being fickle fans really accomplishes anything positive. I just don't see what is gained from staying home instead of supporting the players for the team you cheer for. 

Ticket prices are a different story.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Hello @JM. Hello @Joff. Hello Leaf fans.

Congrats! :woo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Stanley Cup Playoffs going on. 

but that doesn't matter b/c first pick for a shitty team :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Obfuscation said:


> Stanley Cup Playoffs going on.
> 
> but that doesn't matter b/c first pick for a shitty team :lmao


this happens every year because leafs never actually do anything when it matters. :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

uh, ironic considering the palyoffs right now

Washington got here cause they got 1st and picked ovie
Pitt got here cause they picked 1st a few times including Sid
NYI got here cause 1st overall and picked Tavares
TB got Hedman 2nd and Stamkos 1st. Drouin 3rd.


all of those teams were shitty too



Austin 3:16
King Joffrey
Magic Mitch


hnnnnnnnng


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

The Oilers didn't even get a top 3 pick. That's all that should matter. About time they lose in something besides in the regular season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Leafs will still be in last place next year unless they get in a tanking contest with Buffalo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

haven't been on facebook since last night.

Can only imagine how unbearable Leaf fans are on there right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

All you Leaf haters would have been in here lulzing if the Leafs didn't get first pick and then Leaf fans are happy we did get first pick and we are unbearable? lolololol

Keep the hate coming. We love it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



RKing85 said:


> haven't been on facebook since last night.
> 
> Can only imagine how unbearable Leaf fans are on there right now.


The Fact you in are in this thread right now determines this is a lie.

:maury


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Don't get the Leaf hate tbh they haven't been relevant enough to hate since the 1st lockout.

Then again, I live like 1000 miles away from TO and don't know anybody from there so that helps me not get annoyed.

More-so interested to see what they do this off-season. The Leafs signing Stamkos for what he will cost would be a monumental fuck up IMO. Are they gonna take the fruit from the poison tree?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

I just get annoyed this thread is like 60 percent Leafs fans and the other 4 of us don't necessarily care. 

Its no different than the days of Soccer box.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

I stopped caring once Edmonton didn't win the draft. Not an Edmonton fan, just wanted to die laughing when Edmonton win it again.

Bit late, but three of the series are 1-1 so I figure I'm good.

Tampa Bay in 6
Washington in 6
St. Louis in 7
San Jose in 5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



JM said:


> All you Leaf haters would have been in here lulzing if the Leafs didn't get first pick and then Leaf fans are happy we did get first pick and we are unbearable? lolololol
> 
> Keep the hate coming. We love it.


youve been unbearable with these titles much longer than this lottery.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



McQueen said:


> I just get annoyed this thread is like 60 percent Leafs fans and the other 4 of us don't necessarily care.
> 
> Its no different than the days of Soccer box.


There are just as many hawks fans tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Hawks know how to win at least.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



El Dandy said:


> Don't get the Leaf hate tbh they haven't been relevant enough to hate since the 1st lockout.


They did have that one chance in the 1st round of the playoffs in 13 to do something but as usual, they blew it with 10 minutes left in Game 7.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Magic said:


> youve been unbearable with these titles much longer than this lottery.


Oh my god I'm so sorry. I wish what you're going through on no man.



McQueen said:


> Hawks know how to win at least.


Where were you when the Hawks were horrible for like a decade and hadn't won a cup since 1961? Lulz. You know, back when the were crowned the worst franchise in pro sports and the rockin' United centre was empty every night.

I guess the only difference is when the Leafs are horrible, leaf fans here are still Leaf fans and when the Hawks suck, Hawks fans are well, how do i put this? Not Hawks fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

I have no problem with the leafs, y'all being happy for getting the number 1 pick(id be happy too), and all this other stuff, but the titles being dedicated to the leafs during the playoffs is lame breh. your time is the draft, not the second round.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Magic said:


> I have no problem with the leafs, y'all being happy for getting the number 1 pick(id be happy too), and all this other stuff, but the titles being dedicated to the leafs during the playoffs is lame breh. your time is the draft, not the second round.


What happened the last time you made a thread title suggestion? What happens any time anyone does? Maybe you guys should make more suggestions. 

I only made it about the draft lottery because you said I would.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

it's okay JIM, i don't really care, i won't be around much longer either way. :kobe3


i am happy edmonton fell to four though because fuck em. They gotta stop ruining careers. 


I hope preds get swept because im sour, but I'm hoping whoever comes out of st.louis/dallas makes it to the finals. the game today was great, wonder if dallas will go with nieme to start game 3 since he was great today.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

IMO thread title should be changed to recognize :ghost and his hopeful Calder nomination today.

He's the real ROTY unlike the 25-year old who's been a pro for 7 years and cherry picked to sign with a loaded team.

This gonna be history repeating itself IE overaged Soviet Makaorv going over honest hard working American Modano


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

JM's going to make this the title somehow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

:nylander :auston :mitch

Coming to a highlight reel near you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

We don't talk about those days JM. Not on TV they didn't happen.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

keep using the Bill Wirtz crutch, Hawk fans!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



McQueen said:


> We don't talk about those days JM. Not on TV they didn't happen.


Haha, I would even say there's more HAWKS fans than Leaf fans on here. I don't have a running tally though.

:mitch2 btw.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

:ghost nominated for the Calder 8*D

Hope the voters looked at more than just POINTS and looked at overall impact. :ghost is the only reason the Flyers made the playoffs; this team was night and day once he got called up.

I mean, they can look at stats, too: 17 goals and 46 points in 64 games as a rookie and the longest point streak for a d-man in 25 years


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Damn the Jets are going to have an awesome collection of young guns. Ehlers, Scheifele, Laine, Connor, Dano, Trouba, Morrissey & Hellebuyck. Very exciting.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@AryaDark @Joff @Obfuscation

Game 2 was almost as much fun as Game 1 to attend! :mark: A much more sluggish game and the Sharks did not play up to their own standards by any measure but they came away with the big win en route to Nashville! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

JONES with 37 stops! THORNTON! PAVELSKI! And the dude whose jersey I wore at the SHARK TANK, "Logie" COUTURE! 

RINNE remains a remarkable adversary, and the PREDS will not let up with the intensity as the series shifts to their home ice!

Game 3 tonight! 

SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Joff @Obfuscation
> 
> Game 2 was almost as much fun as Game 1 to attend! :mark: A much more sluggish game and the Sharks did not play up to their own standards by any measure but they came away with the big win en route to Nashville! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin
> 
> ...


not to be a jinx i think this is the sharks year to at least make the finals. they've been the best team so far in the playoffs


they play like their team name


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Nice, Preds with a win! :woo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Banez said:


> Nice, Preds with a win! :woo


Was a must win game and they won. :mark: Big difference between 3-0 and 2-1.

Still need 3 more to win the series, but it's a start.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Was a must win game and they won. :mark: Big difference between 3-0 and 2-1.
> 
> Still need 3 more to win the series, but it's a start.


just 1 win more and i can hear JBL Scream "Ballgame!" :lmao


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Preds making me proud. ^_^

Nashville fans are so damn electric and positive. I love going to the games. It could be a 3-0 series down in the the 3rd down by 5 scores and we keep fighting.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

capitals throw everything including the kitchen sink again 

pens win again

i'm really enjoying watching these NBC doofuses say at every intermission that washington is dominating the play and the penguins are in bad trouble in the upcoming period. yeah washington is dominating the play big-time but they keep losing roflmao. pittsburgh has just enough skill to withstand being ground down by a bigger, stronger team long enough to make that skill count. 

ted leonsis hates the pens and pittsburgh in general so much, love seeing him going down in flames again


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



deepelemblues said:


> i'm really enjoying watching these NBC doofuses say at every intermission that washington is dominating the play and the penguins are in bad trouble in the upcoming period. yeah washington is dominating the play big-time but they keep losing roflmao. pittsburgh has just enough skill to withstand being ground down by a bigger, stronger team long enough to make that skill count.
> 
> ted leonsis hates the pens and pittsburgh in general so much, love seeing him going down in flames again


Like one semi-famous coach in Finnish commentary in upcoming world championships would say and probably will say one of his own catchphrases that anyone could say...

"winning team is the one who makes more goals" :lol

Which, while it's true, sounds annoying because he says it with a tone like he's uncovering this secret for everyone in the audience :lol

I expected Washington to do little bit better. But then again, i've seen teams rise from 3-1 loss into 4-3 win in series before.. it could definitely happen again.

And tonight's hopefully the night that Preds will tie the series! And Dallas better get a grip :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

This Predators/Sharks game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Joff said:


> not to be a jinx i think this is the sharks year to at least make the finals. they've been the best team so far in the playoffs
> 
> 
> they play like their team name


Hello @AryaDark Hello @Headliner Hello @JM Hello @Kung Fury

Please delete the above post and ban @Joff from the NHL thread for the next six weeks. 'Kay? Thanks! :aryha


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Preds win :woo :woo :woo

Dallas won too :woo :woo :woo

This seemed like a good day to wake up


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Preds with a huge win in their longest game in franchise history! 

Good lord, I am so tired from last night. So many close calls and decisions that could have gone the other way easily. I am thankful we ended up on the winning side. Good game, Sharks. Let's hope the next game lives up to...wait, no. Please let the next one end in regulation! I cannot stay up all the time!

St. Louis lost too, so I am happy about that.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

https://twitter.com/PuckStopUK/status/728659372184834048

Laine started WC's with pretty nice goal he created with Barkov. Winnipeg must be pretty pleased they are getting him.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Looks like we may have to go to another game 7. We will be in danger after this game. Come on, we need a rally.

First thing first, we need a good game 6.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

That's how you shutdown that bs in overtime, by kicking ass and dominating the entire game.

4 unanswered goals, best one being the less than 2 minute answer back to retake the lead, Rinne getting carved up, penalty kills, power play immediately back on point. SHARKS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@AryaDark @Joff @RetepAdam.



Obfuscation said:


> That's how you shutdown that bs in overtime, by kicking ass and dominating the entire game.
> 
> 4 unanswered goals, best one being the less than 2 minute answer back to retake the lead, Rinne getting carved up, penalty kills, power play immediately back on point. SHARKS.


Amen, my SHARKS brethren! :mark: :mark: :mark:

The SHARK TANK was rocking! Not sure I have ever heard it louder! :mark:

Sitting there with my mom and one of my best friends in my LOGAN COUTURE jersey, watching this game unfold, seeing these fine, refocused SHARKS do battle and simply take the bitter aftertaste of Game 4 and construct a compelling rebuttal full of fierce hockey-playing! :mark: 

From the moment DONSKOI's sneaky pass reached MARLEAU, this game was the manifestation of San Jose Sharks hockey as reckoning. 

The FISHER line vs. the COUTURE line has become the true heart of this series' saga. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729136988805206016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729137569628180480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729143994291101696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729141672332787712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729142549475041280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729146721578553345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729153333529710592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729158858531209216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729165332405878784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729204557499142144
Hey, "Logie" is complimenting my mom! :mark: :woo Haha!

SHARKS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Caps :mark:

Just two more wins and Pittsburgh's pick (which the Leafs own) will be 23 or thereabouts :dance2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@AryaDark @Joff @Obfuscation @RetepAdam.

One more thing: the SHARK TANK showed "Pawvelski" watching the game from the rafters on a catwalk, and then behind a whole section of seats. :lmao

Look at this critter: http://extras.mnginteractive.com/live/media/site568/2016/0502/20160502_050906_icecat1.jpg :lol http://1.cdn.nhle.com/sharks/images/upload/2016/05/BlackCat_OfThe_Tank-building.jpg

I didn't know until now that the PREDS mocked "Pawvelski" with Gnash playing the part: http://www.sbnation.com/nhl/2016/5/3/11585006/predators-mascot-sharks-black-cat-nhl-playoffs That's just not right! :maisie :lol

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

i hope for your sake des.. that Sharks lose the next game, grats


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@DesolationRow IS A TRUE SHARK

im not even kidding but before i knew he lived in the bay area he showed a lot of shark tendencies/traits.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Matthews vs Laine in a few hours :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Matthews vs Laine in a few hours :mark:


Should be a good game


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Arvidsson you fucking beautiful swede you :jaydance :jaydance2 :jaydance3 :jaydance4 :jaydance5 :jaydance6 :jaydance7 :jaydance8 :jaydance9 :jaydance10 :jaydance11 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Game 7 coming our way! ^_^ 

Also, Dallas going to game 7 is pretty amazing too. Nothing beats the atmosphere of a game 7.

Counting basketball, 3 playoff games went to OT yesterday. 

Sharks and Warriors fans must have been ready to fall over.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Told ya'll CAPS weren't for real. 

Just wish it wasn't Pittsburgh FUCK them and their dirty 446-bridge-having city.

Feel bad for OV 11 years in and has never played past Round 2.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

i love how people still think it's 1973 when they try to talk shit about pittsburgh

meanwhile we keep piling up those best city to live in rankings 

ted leonsis' tears taste wonderful

hope some pens fans heckle him so bad at a DC restaurant again so he can hate pittsburgh even MOAR


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Damn. Was really hoping this would be Ovie's and the Caps year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Decided to go to sleep instead of watching. Look at what I missed :cry

I was rooting for Ovi before the playoffs began, but now RIP to that hope

So now let's go Blues







:woo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Caps :mark:
> 
> Just two more wins and Pittsburgh's pick (which the Leafs own) will be 23 or thereabouts :dance2


Or not


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*










The fucking Caps, man......................


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

:woo:dance


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Tonight is the night, Preds fans. We must band together and rally our forces past the Finned Menace (no relation to Finland). This is for all the beans! 

Sharks fans, if you win this game then I will go for you the remainder of the post season. I cannot go for the Blues or any of the other remaining teams. 

Good Puck, everyone! ^_^ Except, Sharks fans. Basically, good luck everyone on my side! Jinxes and Hex for the rest of you. HEX.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*










Sorry Preds fans.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

I was just about to post that. FUCK


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

That is how I feel. 

You Sharks fans got us, straight up. We flat out sucked. The one time I talk smack talk and jinxes and it blows up in my face.

Good luck in the future games! I am going for the Sharks for the remainder of the postseason.

Now let me cry in the Crying Room I reserved in the Nashville hotel.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

*cue Rinne having a meltdown gif*

SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS :mark:

Five goals by five different star players. Legit defense from start to finish. Taking full advantage of an opponent who failed to show up. This win feels good.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Weber-Josi defence duo was on ice during every Shark goal :lol how worse can defence fail your own team?

Shame for Pekka but oh well, cups come on go 

grats Sharks. Shame Donskoi didn't do any goals though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

im calling blues vs tampa final


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Blues, Sharks and Pens slaving away to make it this far while the Lightning walks through one of the easiest roads to the ECF in recent memory. :lmao I hope they get swept by the Pens and the Pens in turn get swept by a Western team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@A$AP @Joff @obby @RetepAdam. @Sol Katti @YOUR OLYMPIC HERO



Obfuscation said:


> *cue Rinne having a meltdown gif*
> 
> SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS :mark:
> 
> Five goals by five different star players. Legit defense from start to finish. Taking full advantage of an opponent who failed to show up. This win feels good.





Banez said:


> Weber-Josi defence duo was on ice during every Shark goal :lol how worse can defence fail your own team?
> 
> Shame for Pekka but oh well, cups come on go
> 
> grats Sharks. Shame Donskoi didn't do any goals though.


Quite so, *Cody*. Quite so. 

Being at tonight's game was an unforgettable experience. The SHARKS were simply the hungrier, more dynamic, speedier, tougher, team, in just about every possible way. As *Banez* notes above, Weber and Josi were downright terrible, with Weber seemingly taking five-second naps on the ice every other time the SHARKS scored a goal. :lmao

The defense was indeed "legit." That aggression from WARD, making a lot out of a little, and that breakaway captained by MARLEAU and PAVS, were examples of that. The defense was so brutally imposed upon the Preds that the SHARKS turned it into offense, so to speak, like the Bay Area's basketball team, the WARRIORS... kind of, haha. :side:

This was a fantastic blowout win with extraordinarily memorable imagery such as Rinne finally losing it and breaking his steak over the crossbar. :mark:

:woo http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2016/5/12/11669324/pekka-rinne-stick-smash-video-predators-sharks :woo

:mark: Happy to have you aboard the U.S.S. SHARKS, @Kuja! 

To close this out I shall now quote my esteemed SHARKS fan colleague *Cody*, who posted this on my wall this evening:



> LOL preds. SHARKS dominating w/the biggest ass kicking of the entire series. All that nervous anticipation then it comes to show the team made sure I had nothing to worry about. Clicking on all cylinders, one team showed up tonight. The other absolutely did not.
> 
> PAVELSKI. WARD. COUTURE. THORNTON. MARLEAU. SHARKS. :mark: :mark:


 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/190742-desolationrow.html#vmessage361569

Concur.

SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Preds went further than most people thought they would. Not many people thought they'd beat the Ducks or push the Sharks series to seven games and they did. Those things I am happy for.

But what the fuck happened last night? The worst game 7 i have ever seen. So anticlimactic. Feel bad for Pekka. Did everything he could but the team in front of him let him down big time here.


feels fucking bad man.


oh yeah, and that little moment between Jumbo Joe and Johansen during the handshake line :mj2


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Here's to the next series Sharks. I wish you the worst of luck.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

sucks that both game sevens in the west ended up being laughers

pens bolts tonight :mark:

how many points will HBK line have this series? 30 so far in the playoffs... i'm going with 12 points for this round and pens in 6


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

This might be the most annoying thread title of all time. Mission accomplished, I guess?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@DesolationRow

Our teams meet in a conference/league finals yet again. Good luck to you and as always, #LetsGoBlues .


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



A$AP said:


> This might be the most annoying thread title of all time. Mission accomplished, I guess?


I feel like it's trying to capture some bad humorous irony, only failing miserably. Kind of like the Leafs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Sharks and Blues getting over their playoff slumps in the same year is good television. Should be an amazing series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Firstly, how did I write "steak" instead of "stick" last night? :lmao @Obfuscation



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Preds went further than most people thought they would. Not many people thought they'd beat the Ducks or push the Sharks series to seven games and they did. Those things I am happy for.
> 
> But what the fuck happened last night? The worst game 7 i have ever seen. So anticlimactic. Feel bad for Pekka. Did everything he could but the team in front of him let him down big time here.
> 
> ...


Indeed, *Moxx*. The Preds played the Sharks tough for six games, more or less, but Game 7 was a massacre. Weber and Josi are definitely the chief culprits in terms of lackluster play, I suppose, but the team in general was just systematically outclassed last night, and I say that with the utmost respect. (As a SHARKS fan, believe me, I have seen my team get thoroughly outclassed for entire series in the playoffs, much less individual games, haha.) 



TomahawkJock said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> Our teams meet in a conference/league finals yet again. Good luck to you and as always, #LetsGoBlues .


Ha, yes indeed, *TJ*! Our teams meet in the strangest places! Good luck to you and the Blues but better luck to the SHARKS! :mark: 

Let the sun shine on the glorious MVPAVELSKI! 

SHARKS


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Rough loss for the Penguins. Hopefully Bishop recovers quickly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Read a great joke the other day. 

Sidney Crosby walks into a bar, 
Bartender asks "What are you having Sid?"

"I'll have an Ovechkin"

Bartender asks, "What's that?"

"Its a White Russian with no ice and no cup."

I chuckled. Really thought we'd see a St. Louis/Washington finals this year.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716302098535735300
Bryz still running from the bear :mj2


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

I remember when some fuck earlier in the thread wrote BLUES would get swept in round 1. LEL @ that guy


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@AryaDark @Joff @Obfuscation @obby

BURNS. JONES. COUTURE, who now has 19 points in the playoffs, leading the entire NHL in these Stanley Cup playoffs, and securing a new franchise record! 

WINGELS. ZUBRUS. BRAUN. PAVELSKI. MARLEAU. THORNTON. 

What a game! :woo What a performance! :woo

That SHARKS power play remains a fearsome beast! :mark: That penalty kill is exquisite as well! :mark:

Stay safe, Joe!

Those BURNS shots! :mark: :mark: :mark:


:woo SHARKS :woo


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Sharks made Jaws proud tonight roud


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

I'm feeling it. Losing Game 1 in a ultra competitive, close affair by a bad goal. Then it is answered back by what ended up being a shutout; Jones not allowing a single goal and getting not only their Power Play back to status quo (thank you BURNS), but the ability to win (and look good doing it) on the road too. Two straight games upcoming in the Shark Tank? Ooooooh you bet I'm hyped to see how these two turn out. Return to St. Louis up 3 games to 1, PLZ. :mark:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

My Blues got manhandled last night. Couldn't believe they'd get shut out on so many PP. Overpowered and outplayed. Nice win Sharks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

PHILIP J. KESSEL 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733133355059941376


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@AryaDark @Joff @Obfuscation @obby @HighFiveGhost 

JONES. 22 saves! Shutout streak intact! For the first time in this team's playoff history have they secured back-to-back shutouts! JONES has an approximately 150-minute (?!) shutout run! :mark:

HERTL. Two goals! Such a splendid performance by Hertl throughout the whole game! :mark:

THORNTON. Two assists! Such sweet passes, especially the threading of the needle behind the Blues' net leading to Hertl's second goal! :mark:

DONSKOI. @Banez wondered when he would score and of course I told him that DONSKOI was saving his goals for the Western Conference Finals! :mark:

Spectacular defensive performance! Stifling! Fantastic passing! Such wonderful aggression in the neutral zone, helping to force a bevy of turnovers from the Blues! THORNTON with that takeaway in the neutral zone, sending it to PAVELSKI, who sets up Hertl for Hertl's first goal! 

THORNTON's line! :mark: HERTL using his body to serve the puck up to the "Two Joes" so that they can find him again! :mark:

COUTURE controlling the puck off of the one turnover, brilliantly setting up DONSKOI's goal! :mark:

COUTURE's cerebral play is splendid to watch! :mark: 

PAVELSKI's athleticism! His prudence! His sense of decorum! Smart playmaking! :mark: 

BURNS. He is _everywhere_ on the ice! :mark: His disgust over his Game 1 performance has been palpable throughout both Game 2 and Game 3! :mark: 

MARLEAU. :mark:

The SHARKS have boasted electrifying speed, resplendently efficient breakouts and dominant structure as Thornton's potent line has repeatedly served notice!

The SHARKS outhit the Blues! Who could have ever expected _that_?! :mark:

COUTURE with 20 points in these playoffs! :woo :woo :woo 

:woo SHARKS :woo


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Im highly disappointed. Its obvious the Sharks just simply want it way more at this point. Hope the Blues can turn this around before it blows up.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Shark have been the best team so far to me


Really hoping they win it all


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

really want a sharks-pens finals

the speed and flow on display should be awesome


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

:woo:woo There's still life :dance:cheer

Series is def going 7 games


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



HighFiveGhost said:


> :woo:woo There's still life :dance:cheer
> 
> Series is def going 7 games


Who ya think we start in net on Monday? I think we turn back to Elliott. I don't think he was the problem beforehand but we just made a change to try and light a spark under the team.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

blues :woo


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Who ya think we start in net on Monday? I think we turn back to Elliott. I don't think he was the problem beforehand but we just made a change to try and light a spark under the team.


Its the only logical thing to do. The change was a great spark and hopefully we can ride the momentum.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Flower Power is back in Pittsburgh!

But which Marc-André is it going to be? 2010-2013 SuckFleury? Or the Fleury who was the Pen's MVP in the 2015-2016 regular season until his concussion?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Canada doesn't give a shit about the World Championships but we won it again :lmao

Where's all that drivel about Canada not being the top nation for hockey because they don't win the World Championships?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Looks like Jake Allen is staying in at goalie


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



JM said:


> Canada doesn't give a shit about the World Championships but we won it again :lmao


if they dont give a shit, why they participating 

gg tho. They were the better team this time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



Banez said:


> if they dont give a shit, why they participating
> 
> gg tho. They were the better team this time.


Because they are the best in the World at Hockey.

Canada cares about the Stanley Cup playoffs. Literally no one watched the World Championships lulz. 

We just throw a bunch of guys together on a whim and go over and still win :draper2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



JM said:


> Because they are the best in the World at Hockey.


Wont disagree there 



JM said:


> Canada cares about the Stanley Cup playoffs. Literally no one watched the World Championships lulz.


i can believe that. U20 and U18 gets more interest in Canada i believe, especially U20.

So when's Canadian team gonna win Stanley cup next time? 



JM said:


> We just throw a bunch of guys together on a whim and go over and still win :draper2


I think the players who go there want to win. Probably feels bit better to end season on a celebration than the fact their teams got ousted in Stanley Cup playoffs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

WC are a bigger deal in Europe for some reason

I do know OV cares more about playing in the World's than playing in the playoffs and that's a fact, jack. He practically gets on a plane to go to the tournament minutes after the handshake line happens when the Caps get KO'd each and every year.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Jesus that defense is frustrating


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

ONE.

MORE.

WIN.

Wow. These guys. Ohhhh man Wednesday is gonna be _huge_.

:mark: rn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Jesus that defense is frustrating





Obfuscation said:


> ONE.
> 
> MORE.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
@AryaDark @Joff @RetepAdam. 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

_Off of the chilly gray, white hues 
Of flesh flayed, the home ice of the Blues
MVPAVELSKI spearheading the offensive attack
WARD's wrist shot, BURNS' forecheck, smack!

Only salutes to the Blues, they snarl and fight
Without JONES, this may have been a loss tonight
Yet THORNTON and TIERNEY and others countered
This is not your usual Sharks playoff run that founders

This moves back to the starving-for-a-Cup South Bay
Nothing could dissuade me from wearing my COUTURE jersay!
Cheering on these roguish men, what a game by VLASIC
Game 6 awaits, in the wake of tonight's SHARKS CLASSIC_​
SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

This SHARKS team just... Well, I won't say it. I've heard SHARKS fans say it, though. Oh, how they have said it. Everything you say is utterly accurate. 

I'm so proud of this team. I thought two years ago they needed to blow it up. I thought a year ago they needed to blow it up. They've thrown more egg on my face than I could ever imagine possible and I am so thankful to them for that. There's just a mental toughness here that seems so fresh, an indefatigable "air" about this team. The way, for instance, Thornton tried to set up Pavelski early on in a second period power play last night, from behind the net, and the pass was knocked away by a Blues player, and only moments later they went right back to it. Gutsy. Awesome. 

:cry SHARKS :cry


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Dear baby Jesus,
Please have Tarasenko show up tonight. Thanks.

-HFG


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

There was a trade of some significance today.

*Canucks get:* Erik Gudbranson and a fifth round pick
*Panthers get:* Jared McCann, a second round pick and a fourth round pick

Panthers seem to have reversed course of Gudbranson pretty quickly. Not sure what they're thinking there. :wtf2

EDIT — Apparently, the Panthers recently "promoted" Tallon out of the GM position, replacing him at GM with Tom Rowe, who is far more analytically inclined. That would certainly explain the trade.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Tb vs SJ will be the apocalypse for NHL finals viewership, not that anyone would be watching anyways.

Like the NBA dark days of Spurs vs Pistons


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*










FUCK YEAH SAN JOSE SHARKS.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*










BEST IN THE WEST

:mark:

THORTON, MARLEAU, MVPAVELSKI, WARD (w/2 goals), COUTURE (w/the nail in the coffin), DONSKOI, BURNS, JONES, HERTL, AND THE REST OF THE CREW, SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Gratz on your win Sharks. Well deserved.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

nice win for Sharks. I hope they do as well in the finals 

gotta love Finnish media... saw a title "Donskoi's cannon pushes Sharks to Finals". But if the game ended 5-2 and his goal was 4th.. i dont think it was the 'critical goal we needed to win' type of scenario :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Eh...it kind of was, tbf. The final goal by Couture was the great one to officially seal the deal w/only a few seconds left on the clock, but Donskoi put it in the back of the net w/plenty of time left in the 3rd. Which REALLY gave the Sharks the padded lead needed to clinch the W.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

i think Sharks would have won that game regardless. I'm waiting that Drowpost with all the hype and SHARKS and whatnot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@A$AP @Donnie @Joff @Magic @obby @Obfuscation @RetepAdam. @THE SHIV

YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

:dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2

:dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin

MVPAVELSKI :mark: :mark: :mark:

That first goal... That first goal with THORNTON setting it up... :done

WARD... Two goals! Such clutchness! :mark: :mark: :mark:

The man whose jersey I proudly wore yet again, Logan COUTURE! With, as *Cody* called it, "the nail in the coffin"! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

DONSKOI... :mark: :mark: :mark:

BURNS :mark:






NasJayz said:


> FUCK YEAH SAN JOSE SHARKS.


YEAH!!!!!!! SHARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

BEST IN THE WEST.

GOING TO THE STANLEY CUP FINALS FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FRANCHISE HISTORY!!!!! :mark: 



Obfuscation said:


> BEST IN THE WEST
> 
> :mark:
> 
> THORTON, MARLEAU, MVPAVELSKI, WARD (w/2 goals), COUTURE (w/the nail in the coffin), DONSKOI, BURNS, JONES, HERTL, AND THE REST OF THE CREW, SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


YEAH!!!!!

:high5 CODY!

SHARKS



HighFiveGhost said:


> Gratz on your win Sharks. Well deserved.


Thank you! 

Congratulations yourself and to all Blues fans both here and elsewhere, to a wonderful season for the Blues! 



Banez said:


> nice win for Sharks. I hope they do as well in the finals
> 
> gotta love Finnish media... saw a title "Donskoi's cannon pushes Sharks to Finals". But if the game ended 5-2 and his goal was 4th.. i dont think it was the 'critical goal we needed to win' type of scenario :lol


:mark: :mark: :mark: SHARKS, BANEZ! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

DONSKOI's goal was needed, don't you doubt it! THEY WERE ALL NEEDED! :mark: 



Obfuscation said:


> Eh...it kind of was, tbf. The final goal by Couture was the great one to officially seal the deal w/only a few seconds left on the clock, but Donskoi put it in the back of the net w/plenty of time left in the 3rd. Which REALLY gave the Sharks the padded lead needed to clinch the W.


What he said! :mark: 


Did I mention that first MVPAVELSKI goal? THORNTON... :mark:

All of those back-checks, all of those aggressive sequences. Huge stops by JONES. WARD being an indispensable piece, such a splendid addition. DONSKOI, too. BURNS. BRAUN and VLASIC neutralizing the Blues' snipers over and over. :mark:


When I was a wee lad a new hockey team was created.

My dad had been a fan of the California Golden Seals, who were initially known as the California Seals when they were created in the six-team 1967 NHL expansion. For a moment they were known as the Oakland Seals, and then, yes, the California Golden Seals. Playing at the Oakland Coliseum Arena from 1967 to 1976, with Gordon and George Gund III becoming minority owners in 1974, the consequences of which were the team moving to Cleveland two years later and merging two years after that with the Minnesota North Stars, which they also purchased. Gordon and George insisted that the Bay Area deserved an NHL team but when they endeavored to send the North Stars to the Bay Area around 1987-1989, the NHL vetoed the proposed move. Hartford Whalers owner Howard Baldwin was the most significant advocate for creating a new NHL team in San Jose. The League eventually came up with a sensible compromise, with the Gunds selling their entire share of the North Stars to Baldwin's group of owners, but providing the Gunds with a brand new expansion team in the Bay Area, to be launched in 1991-1992. A number of North Stars players were culled to help build the foundation of the new team. 

I remember reading the newspaper as a little boy on May 5, 1990. The Gunds, the newspaper article declared, had sold their share of the North Stars to Baldwin, the process by which their new team would be sanctioned by the National Hockey League. It would be based in San Jose. Approximately 5,500 names were submitted as potential monikers for the team via mail. The name that finished in first place was "Blades," which, as @AryaDark knows, was the name of the San Jose team's eventual "farm team" in Lexington, Kentucky, the Lexington Blades. The Gunds dismissed "Blades," believing that it had negative connotations tied to knives. They opted to take the second-most-requested name. The runner-up?

Sharks.

With the red triangle thriving for sharks near the Bay Area in the Pacific Ocean, the name made sense. "San Jose Sharks" rolled off the tongue with its partial alliteration, provided the team with an instantly intense sense of identifying imagery, and fit with the team's proximity to the ocean, and bay. 

The team trumpeted the point that they wanted to model their team around the animal nickname, pointing out that the qualities of swiftness, relentlessness and fearlessness, among others, were attributes that they wanted to exemplify on the ice and within the organization entire. 

Many of my most vivid and most positive childhood memories are of attending SHARKS games. First at San Francisco's dingy, ancient--yet historic!--Cow Palace, which would be the Sharks' temporary home while the new arena was being built in San Jose, and it served to acclimate the entire Bay Area to the point that they had a brand new NHL team. The Cow Palace was like the home of smoky fever dreams with its disorienting acoustics and decidedly working class, scabrous façade, as it were. It seemed large for a little kid! 

The Sharks were exciting. They were also pretty bad in the early going, but once they moved to San Jose, and were shepherded by Kevin Constantine, they underwent one of the most dramatic turnarounds in NHL history. I'll never forget taking the walk to San Jose's at-the-time-brand-new downtown arena. It seemed massive to me. Also, wonderfully futuristic. Had been to the Cow Palace and Oakland's arena many times but I never knew how a brand new arena would be like. It was overwhelming. 

The picture my mom and dad keep of me is of me meeting "Sharkie," the Sharks' mascot, during my first SHARKS game in San Jose, wearing a little Sharks shirt and a teal Sharks cap crowning my blonde head, as happy as a kid could ever be. 

I'm not going to cover the ground so easily retread with this post. Everyone who knows anything about the NHL and the Sharks franchise knows their playoff reputation. No matter how good a team they put together, and how much we Sharks fans convinced ourselves, "This is our year," somehow it never was.

This may be the year of the Lightning or Penguins. Yet simply making it further than they ever have before, to reach the Stanley Cup Finals, to be, as *Cody* remarked, "THE BEST IN THE WEST," is truly, ineffably glorious. Many dark paintings and brooding ballads could be engendered from past playoff heartbreak. This Sharks team, however, has already left its fans and hockey fans in general with many indelible moments and powerful images, breathtakingly gifting us with stories like Jones's rise and the team's acceptance of Peter DeBoer's process _über alles_--a necessity for without pledging the collective to the process, the destination at the end of the journey cannot be reached--making this, as they came out victorious, showered with deafening adulation from the fans in the TANK last night, a SHARKS team that none of us will ever forget.

SHARKS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

SHARKS


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

Congratulations to the Sharks. I wasn't even mad that the Blues lost. I was just in awe of this Sharks team the whole series. They were simply better.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

anybody but those shanty Pittsburgh Penguins fuck them

EDIT: hmmm where did the leaf thread title go? IRL surprised it wasn't changed to honor Mitch Marner's conquest of the Mem Cup and record books etc etc


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

:mitch :mitch2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

That Deso post :lmao 

I'm happy for you, big man. :cudi


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

Coming on today and reading the new title looking like









and then reading Deso's post, knowing the same feeling being







of joy

SHARKS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LEAFS LE*

@DesolationRow Well someone has to bring the title to the Bay Area this year


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

My hope was the have the Lightning make the finals and either get swept or lose in game 7. I wanted them to be so close to the cup, they could taste it, and then lose.

Beat my team out, you can go fuck yourselves, BRUH

Fuck Tampa.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

One of OPTIMUS REIM and PHIL THE THRILL will be Stanley Cup champion. This is the best case scenario for any Leafs fan :mark: :woo :dancingpenguin


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

So it's Sharks/Penguins?

How marine.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

Won't lie, I hope Martin Jones comes down with the flu for a game so JIMMY can get his name on the cup.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs. Pens/Lightning*

Shut the HELL up, flobby. You fat bastard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Sharks getting to the cup final turned the 2018 4th RD pick into a 2018 3rd RD pick for the Leafs from the Reimer trade.

Unfortunately Pittsburgh's 2017 1st RD pick is looking pretty shitty right now :mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

PLS Sharks win this and exorcise all the demons

my only wish is that Torres was still in SJ and could play in the Final. He would take out Letang and Crosby out of the series by just skating near them.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

I am hoping for a sharks win, but Pens look to be a beast team right now. HBK line is looking on fire.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

so the rosters are out for the world cup

:giroux in for Team Canada

:ghost in for the gimmick team :mark:

Some notable omissions:

Subban
Letang
Perry
Kessel
Hall
Faulk
Seabrook
Klingberg
Galchenyuk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

So.... not a single comment from game 1?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

I thought it was a great game. Pens looked really good in the first, but let up a little bit afterwards. Who would have ever thought Nick Bonino would play like this?

We gotta get HBK back in the Burgh for a game this series too.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



Stax Classic said:


> So.... not a single comment from game 1?


where did all the Shark's fans disappear to?

EDIT: hmmm this comment makes me sound like I'm kinda rooting for the Pens when I'm just wondering where the Sharks fans went. For the record: I hate you Penguins and hope you lose the next 4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Was this on last night? 

Fuck I had no idea.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

It was a tremendous game.

Result sucks, but god damn that's what big time hockey looks like.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



Obfuscation said:


> It was a tremendous game.
> 
> Result sucks, but god damn that's what big time hockey looks like.


Cannot add anything to this post.

Sharks need to clean up some things. It was quite a bit like Game 1 against the Blues "on steroids" as the cliché goes. Burns losing his stick. :mj2 

The turnovers in the neutral zone and having difficulty clearing the puck out of the defensive end. 

Most of these issues are rather fixable. JONES was terrific and deserved a better fate considering how lopsided the score could easily have been without his excellent goaltending. 

SHARKS... :mj2


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

sharks not getting a shot on goal in 11 minutes :lmao, Refs also missed so many calls against the pens. Pens puck movement just seems to be too much for the sharks right now. A


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

When Edgar Allan Poe wrote, "I have absolutely no pleasure in the stimulants in which I sometimes so madly indulge," he could have been describing my consumption of Sharks playoff hockey. 

In spite of a lopsided first period, Game 1 was a battle to the end. Game 2's score was a lie. The Sharks were manhandled throughout the overwhelming majority of the sixty-plus minutes. Only the valiant JONES denied Pittsburgh the blowout they deserved, arguably for the second straight game.

Get home, rest up a little, and get back into the series in San Jose. No other options exist now for the Sharks...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

there is one other option... the one most likely to happen

pittsburgh simply has another level SJ can't match when the penguins turn it on 

if SJ can get their below the icing line cycle going they have a chance they are very good at it

but they haven't been able to get it going consistently which is leading to a lot of shots taken from near the blue line that are getting blocked or deflected off net and when that happens the pens are having little trouble switching to the attack

i don't think the sharks are going to be able to get their offensive style going consistently for 4 games

48 SOG total in 2 games for the best offensive team in the playoffs says it all, i don't think the sharks can afford even one more game where they are closer to 25 or 20 SOG than 30


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



Cleavage said:


> *sharks not getting a shot on goal in 11 minutes* :lmao, Refs also missed so many calls against the pens. Pens puck movement just seems to be too much for the sharks right now. A


sounds like Team Finland... :no:


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Pens are on a roll. You can't tell by looking at the number of goals, but the Pens have outplayed them for the majority of the series so far. One thing that seems to be working for the Pens is them keeping their composure, especially last night when Thornton was trying to antagonize Crosby. I still expect Malkin to fly off the handle though at some point.

There's no way that this series will be a sweep, but the Sharks desperately need to switch some things up.

Hopefully we can get HBK back for another game. I'll be in the city Saturday, too bad the game is away.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

What is everybody's take on the whole Crosby cheats thing started by Couture? As a Pens fan, I find this pretty funny, almost sour grapes. Crosby practices his damn face-off's all summer, he better be pretty good at them. Granted the bigger stars in any sport get some calls in their favor, but to accuse the guy of cheating is pretty bad.

If Crosby actually was cheating, you all know damn well that Mike Milbury would be the first to point it out. His dislike of the Pens is blatant. If Crosby is getting away with stuff, maybe he should attempt to punch another player in the head like happened to Hornqvist. Didn't see a call for that........


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Florida Panthers have a new logo and new uniforms, and they look pretty fucking sweet! :woo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Bit absurd to have a laugh b/c a team doesn't get a SOG in 11 minutes. Especially when that's about the first time it has happened in the entire playoffs to this point. But anything to grasp at straws, despite the fact the team winning games atm is playing better. Which is all that matters once the buzzer sounds.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



RetepAdam. said:


> Florida Panthers have a new logo and new uniforms, and they look pretty fucking sweet! :woo











cannot unsee Nala

eventhough i think this set is an improvement, I do wish Southern teams would stop taking from original 6 teams, tho. 

Carolina sampled from Detroit with their home set and going straight red/white with no black, Tampa is a clone of Toronto, and now Florida from Montreal (although I do like their take on the front jersey stripe; red/gold/white looks nice).

Seems the last Southern team left with an original look is Nashville and I absolutely love their set (minus the yellow helmet they wore this year).


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Current thread title: "Sharks vs Penguins"...

...If this was about a Discovery Channel special the outcome would be much easier to predict.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



Obfuscation said:


> Bit absurd to have a laugh b/c a team doesn't get a SOG in 11 minutes. Especially when that's about the first time it has happened in the entire playoffs to this point. But anything to grasp at straws, despite the fact the team winning games atm is playing better. Which is all that matters once the buzzer sounds.


pretty sure the pens did it to TB a couple times

maybe not 11 minutes but close


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Talking about the Sharks, not Pens forcing it happening to a team.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

JUSTIN BRAUN


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Fuckin hell. More overtime. Hard to be optimistic, here comes 0-5


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

JOONAS DONSKOI, YOU SON OF A BITCH. :mark:

legit :sodone b/c god damn that was intense. There's a slight monkey off their back. Series is attainable, they finally won in OT, & still got some momentum while on home ice. It's certainly not easy, but SHARKS are still in it. Yessss.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

JOONAS DONSKOI, @Banez! :woo :woo :woo WHAT A MOVE!!! WHAT A SHOT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

JOEL THORNTON WITH TWO ASSISTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

JOEL WARD!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

YEAH, @Obfuscation! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Joff @obby :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

MARTIN JONES WITH 40 SAVES!!! :woo :woo :woo 

SHARKS SHOOTIN' HIGH NOW! :cheer :cheer :cheer SHARKS GETTIN' AGGRESSIVE! KNOCKIN' PENGUINS 'ROUND WITH SOME HITS! :mark: :mark: :mark:

UNBELIEVABLY INTENSE!!! :dance2 :dance2 :dance2

THE SAN JOSE SHARKS WON A STANLEY CUP FINALS GAME! :cheer :cheer :cheer

SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

SHARKS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



DesolationRow said:


> JOONAS DONSKOI, @Banez! :woo :woo :woo WHAT A MOVE!!! WHAT A SHOT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> THE SAN JOSE SHARKS WON A STANLEY CUP FINALS GAME! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


Yes Donskoi!!!

And YES! First win for them. 3 more to follow right? :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

THAT'S RIGHT, @Banez!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2

DOOOONNNNNSSSSKKKKOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, as I mentioned to @Obfuscation last night, in my frenzied gleefulness I neglected to mention KARLSSON! :mark: Been following that young man for so long, saw his return from injury, think he's just wonderful! :mark: :mark: :mark:

JONES :mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Penguins :hb


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Another championship brought home to the City of Champions /jinx

There's no way SJ is winning 3 in a row. At best they've played the Pens even for stretches. Minimum 65% of the time the Pens are dominating.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



deepelemblues said:


> Another championship brought home to the City of Champions /jinx
> 
> There's no way SJ is winning 3 in a row. At best they've played the Pens even for stretches. Minimum 65% of the time the Pens are dominating.


Sharks haven't had a lead for a single second in this entire series lol, the Pens have outplayed them every game pretty much. Probably one of the more lopsided SCF i can remember. Pens have too much depth and the Sharks can't handle their speed.

It's remarkable what a turnaround this Pens team has had since the start of the season, they started off with a slow, boring team with no identity and a clueless head coach. Once they fired him and brought in Sullivan and Rutherford made some amazing trades to bring in more speed and skill, they found their identity and the players bought in to what Sullivan was selling. They have looked unbeatable since then. Just a crazy, crazy season.

Phil Kessel is going to win the Conn Smythe as well, i hope he brings the Cup to Toronto and eats hot dogs out of it just to shove it in the medias face, especially that hack Simmons.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

I'm a Sharks fan and I feel like Game 5 already happened and the Pens won the cup!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

god dammit Sharks 

le sigh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Well that "lol Sharks never led in the series" bit died in this game.

Not going down w/o a fight. Those guys are beautiful.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Petition to rename the team the San Jose Joners.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm a Sharks fan and I feel like Game 5 already happened and the Pens won the cup!


WELL GUESS WHAT?!? NOTHING'S BEEN WON YET! :mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS



Obfuscation said:


> Well that "lol Sharks never led in the series" bit died in this game.
> 
> Not going down w/o a fight. Those guys are beautiful.


:mj2 

They held a lead, all right. They held it like the Texans held the Alamo, except here they came out on top! :mark: They held to that lead for dear life, and before the end of the game, they added an empty-netter after all of the first five goals transpired in the first period! :mark:

SHARKS



obby said:


> Petition to rename the team the San Jose Joners.


AGREED! :mark:

JONERS! :mark:

SHARKS

"LOGIE" COUTURE! :mark: 

JONES! :mark:

KARLSSON! :mark:

BURNS! :mark:

DONSKOI! :mark:

MARLEAU! :mark:

MVPAVELSKI! :mark:

JONES WITH A STELLAR PERFORMANCE THROUGH THE LATTER TWO PERIODS! :mark:

TIME TO BRING THIS ENERGY BACK TO THE SHARK TANK! TIME TO KNOT THIS SERIES UP AT 3-3! :mark:

SHARKS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

It's nice of the Penguins to hold off for me so that they and the Warriors can lift the championship in one glorious 24 hour period for me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

Saw this series going 7, and it's at least going 6. I like it. SHARKS knowing they had to turn it up in order to stay in the fight. JONES read that message louder than anyone else. He's shown up when they need em this series. Great, great job. Solidified his status as their go to guy in the net. :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Sharks vs Penguins*

I hope Sharks can keep the trend up and win next game.

Edit: also RIP Gordie Howe


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip gordie howe


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Gordie Howe died so we wouldn't have to read "2016 Stanley Cup Champ Penguins" in the tread title; god bless him and his family


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fuck me. I called this, unfortunately. After Ali and Kimbo, I said I thought Gordie was next, since it was all athletes. 

RIP Mr. Hockey. You will forever be missed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

El Dandy said:


> Gordie Howe died so we wouldn't have to read "2016 Stanley Cup Champ Penguins" in the tread title; god bless him and his family


If that was the case, he'd have waited a week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Didn't get to see Gordie Howe play, but my older relatives always waxed nostalgic about him. RIP, Mr. Howe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

As a die hard Red Wings fan for over 2 decades, this is legit sad as fuck and bothers me. I know he was old, but, you still don't want it to happen.

RIP

LETS GO RED WINGS


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> If that was the case, he'd have waited a week


hmmm yeah I assumed Game 6 would be tonight and Game 7 would be Monday if need be. However, it seems as tho the NHL has the same people who schedule the NBA schedule the SCF this year.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

tonight murray won't let in two of the SAWFTEST goals you'll ever see in a SCF and jones won't steal another game where his team gets outshot 2:1 yet again.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats Penguins fans!

Sorry, Deso.  It was a great season and a strong effort. Appearing in the Stanley Cup Finals is still something to be proud of for sure.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to one of the 2 Penguins fans on here: @Maelstrom21. He called this during pre-season and I lel'd at him for being a homer, but he knew the truth.

Nah actually I take back the congrats cause fuck Pittsburgh, just pointing out Maelstrom being Kreskin. 

I blame all of this on Washington; if they weren't frauds none of this would have happened.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats Pens. I had no horse in this race but I was kinda hoping SJ would take it this year.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

They didn't show Reimer and Phillip in the handshake line :kobe5

I predicted the Pens winning it all at the start of the season. Analytic genius :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, @Kuja, no worries. @Joff @Obfuscation @obby @RetepAdam.

Congratulations to all Pittsburgh Penguins fans. Yours was the better team in this series.


This was the greatest season of SHARKS hockey ever. I'll always be proud and will always love this team. :mj2

LET'S GO SHARKS! LET'S GO SHARKS! LET'S GO SHARKS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

another title for the city of champions yay

too bad it was the sharks first time once they got over their butterflies they played pretty well. if this series was the sharks second time in the finals and the not the first no way it doesnt go to 7.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sorry, Deso.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

And like that, the greatest season of hockey I ever watched officially ends. Took it to six games, Couture contributed, Thornton was the assist ace playing his heart out in his first ever Stanley Cup series, but my god bless Martin Jones for all of his phenomenal, phenomenal work. Even tonight he was there til the very end. Defense wins these games though, and sheesh, was that D ever presented as a stronghold by the opposition. Numerous blocked shots were unparalleled. They knew they couldn't afford to drop two in a row. Good on them. Refs bothered me far more than I would have liked throughout 2/3rds of this. All the same, when another team is playing better than the other overall, that's the pure skill that earns the W.

*The Sharks though*, whew. They're my guys, from the highs to the lows. Every step of the way they were unreal. Even when one area got shutdown, another rose up to try and double the efforts to take its place. Their best season in Franchise history, w/the facts to prove it. They ended the streak of "never making to the big dance" after 25 years. It may not be the final accomplishment they set out to earn, but it'll more than do. It's something to use for next season and beyond. A fabulous team that I hope can stay as firmly in tact as possible to try and replicate all the same post season success as they had this time around. Only w/that little bit _more_. Lets get that cup. 

I'm crushed. There's no denying. Yet glad at the same time the lot of those players got to compete in the Finals. They'll always be BEST IN THE WEST when this season is looked over in the history books. As a diehard SHARKS fan, I'll get my comfort in that. They earned a lot this season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:clap :clap :clap :cry :cry :cry @Banez @Joff @obby @Obfuscation


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats to the Penguins 

and Phil :mark:


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Loved the Sharks fans who stayed and respected the Stanley Cup. Great fanbase for respecting the greatest ceremony in sports.


----------

